# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Caradon's Dream Journal

## Caradon

Night of 5-20-07

dry spell ended, at least I hope it is!

It starts out, that I am in my house, and it's just down pouring rain outside.   I go to the window, and look out. I see that the heavy rain, is causing a flood. the water is already up to the edge of the window, and rising fast.
I feel the house actualy start to move. It's getting lifted from it's foundation,
and beginning to float. the flood water has a current, and is starting to push the house. The house starts to tilt on it's side, and I am on the side that is tilting into the air. The current gets stronger, and pushes the house into a roll. At the same time, I fall towards the lower part of the house, and begin to tumble around and bounce off the walls, as the house rolls a few times.

It's hard to describe what happens next, because I am a little disorientated.
I'm not sure if I went out a window, or what. but  I distinctly remember entering the water, and the house falling away from me. The house is gone now all together, and I am getting pushed along at high speed. The momentum of the water is very powerfull. I am desperatly trying to twist and turn, to avoid getting slammed into things, like telephone poles and trees.
and what ever else may be in my path.

Now the current starts to form a wave. I am on the top of the wave as if surfing. but I am still partially submerged in the water. I am kind of stuck there, the water has a good grip on me. the wave starts out not real huge,
but it is growing as it washes forward. Until it becomes a massive wall of water, hundreds of feet high. It's just like in that movie impact, when the asteroid hits the ocean. And I am riding this monster thing! I can see lots of people running and screaming in terror, trying to get away. I am wondering, how I will manage to survive, once this thing comes crashing down.

Now I am having a hard time, comprehending the situation that I am in, and it starts to click that I am dreaming. At first it's just kind of wishful thinking.
But as I think about it a little bit, the full realization that I am dreaming washes over me. (I love that feeling) I see all the people running in terror,
and I feel bad for them. So I start yelling "this is a dream!" I yell it a few times. I want to let them know they don't have to be afraid.

I have gotten into the habbit, of pretending that my dream characters
are real people. but in my last half a dozen Lucid dreams, I have started doing it in an almost nonlucid way. so I think I will have to stop doing that.

I'm not sure what made me think, yelling this is a dream into a mob of panicked people, would make them feel better anyway. I give up on that and
look around. I see that the wave is very wide. And I can see a couple of other people caught the way I am. I decide I will try to get up, and walk across the top of the wave. I don't like being stuck in the water the way I am. I figure once I get myself free, I will get the situation under control.
and try for a Lucid task. Or talk to an animal. (Moonbeams Task) So I start
to pull myself up from the water, But as I am getting to my feet I wake up :Sad:  
This dream was pretty wild, and very vived. I have a lot a dreams about motion. But this Tidal wave thing was a new one.

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations!  Your lucids are back!  I hope it is the first of many.

That was an exciting one, too.  I often have crowds of people in my dreams; they don't usually listen to me either.  

Good luck on doing the tasks!  Still time this month!

----------


## Caradon

Thanks Moonbeam, and thanks for replying. I'm not going to beat myself up to much, if I dont get a task this month. I was a little distracted, the Last 
couple of days. hopefuly that does not slow down my progress too much.

There will be plenty of time for Lucid tasks, once I can get the Lucid ball rolling again. I may have to try and spend less time on the computer, until I can get them going.

In this journal, I am going to try and post some of my past Lucid dreams,
as well as new ones. hopefuly people will read them. That will make it more fun to take the extra time writing. I also keep a paper journal. So between working, taking the dog to the park, and writing dreams down. I dont get much free time for other things.

----------


## Moonbeam

That's a good idea, to record your previous lucids.  I'll read them for inspiration. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

ok, cool :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

I used to have falling elevator dreams a lot. I never had a conscious fear of them. But, one time when I was kid, I got into an elevator alone. when I came to the floor I wanted, The doors would not open for me. I freaked out, and started banging on the doors yelling, until somebody came and got me out. this is the only explanation I can come up with for them. I started useing the elevator dream as a dream sign, and I would become Lucid every time it happened. But it didn't take to long before I stopped having the dream. This is one of the last times that it happened, and the only one that really stuck in my mind.

A past Lucid Dream: Date unknown.

I step into the elevator, and the doors slide closed. There is another guy in the elevator with me. I am not sure if I pushed any buttons, but the elevator starts going down. I start to hear some strange sounds, then the elevator starts jerking around violently, then bigins falling fast. Instantly I realize I am dreaming. I calmly sit down, with my back against the back wall, and my legs crossed. The other guy with me, is starting to freak out really bad. I say to him," relax this is a dream, we wont hit the ground, because there is no ground" then I tell him, that he should reach out with his thoughts, and he will be able to feel that it's a dream. Then he says to me," you know I think your right." I say, "I know I am right!" Then, I am sitting there for awhile just enjoying the falling. And I am making sure that we don't hit any ground, in a way that I don't know how to describe. then something odd happens. The walls of the elevator become transparent, like glass. And without noticing any change in motion, we are no longer falling, but flying across an amazing landscape, in a glass box. And I am controlling our flight. After flying for awhile I set us down. we get out, and I am about to go find some other adventure, when I wake up. 

I wish this dream would still happen.

----------


## Obsidian

That sounds so fun, the part where the elevator becomes transparent.  And I know what you mean how it feels so cool to just tell a DC that it's alright it's just a dream and know your in control it's so cool.  Hope you have this one again soon

----------


## Caradon

Thanks Obsidian, Im glad you liked it. That was one of my favorite Lucids. I just woke up from an hour and a half nap. And from a sweet Lucid Dream!  I tried for the advanced Lucid task!
I had no problem getting the tree to come out of the ground, but I didn't quite get it to walk. And the tree actualy laughed at me! I dont have time to post it right now. But I will later tonight on the Lucid task page.

 ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::

----------


## Obsidian

haha awesome i havent' tried that yet, i'll read it when you post it

----------


## Caradon

I'm not going to have time, to post any dreams for a couple of days. I have to get up at four in the morning, for work on the weekends. And sunday afternoon, I'm planning to go up to the cabin, until tuesday. But the next past Lucid I want to post, Is when I discoverd how fun free falling is.

----------


## Moonbeam

Have fun!  Travelling and sleeping in a strange place is usually a great time for me to get lucid.

----------


## Caradon

> Have fun! Travelling and sleeping in a strange place is usually a great time for me to get lucid.



Your right About that. Last year, I went to the cabin every week. And I had a Lucid Dream there, almost every time. I had one this time as well. It was not to long, but very fun.

Night of 5/27/07 at the cabin.

The first thing I remember, is being at the top, of a tall chain link fence. It had barbed wire along the top of it. below me is a german sheperd. It's very pissed at me for some reason. It's doing the whole bared teeth thing, and snarling. There is someone there, that decides to help me out. the DC, throws a steak or something, as far away from me as he can. The dog goes for it, and I decide to jump down. I have a grey sweatshirt on, and the sleeve is now caught on the barbed wire. I try to pull it loose, but its hooked pretty well, and I can't. Finaly I just jump, and the weight of my fall tears it loose.

I Land on my feet and start to run. The dog looks up and comes after me. But I now have super human speed, and I leave the dog far behind. I am running so fast everything is a blur. suddenly I am aproaching the edge of a cliff. The cliff is not real high, just one or two hundred feet. I am trying to decide what to do as I aproach it. It does not even occur to me, that I could stop running. I guess, I am having a brave moment. I just jump without even slowing. Once in the air, I instantly realize I am dreaming. (Getting airborn, is a familiar dreamsign for me.)

I land on my feet, and I am so caught up in the joy of the moment, that I just keep on running. suddenly, I aproach the edge of another cliff. I leap into the air, and I am screaming stuff like "wooo hoooo" and "yeee haaa." :smiley:  
I land on my feet again, and keep running, and running. Cliffs keep appearing in front of me, and I keep jumping and screaming. I wake up after not to long of a time. :Sad:  

I normaly don't have problems with dogs in my dreams. But I do get a lot of bears, and mountain lions.

----------


## The Cusp

Ahhh... The old thow the dog a steak trick.  That's a classic! ::D:

----------


## Caradon

LOL yeah, but if it wasn't for my super speed, he would of got me anyway.

----------


## Caradon

When I first learned Lucid dreaming, and after I got really good at flying. I must have had nearly a dozen Lucid Dreams in a row. Where I did nothing but fly across dreamscapes at high speed. as fun as this was, it was starting to feel like all of my Lucid dreams were exactly the same.

A past Lucid Dream: Date unknown

I dont remember what point I became Lucid, or how I came to be in this spot. The first thing I remember, is being on the roof of this very tall skyscraper. I want to try something different, but I still have a strong desire to be airborn.

There is a short wall around the edge of the roof. I step up onto it, and look out across the most amazing cityscape. It is a little dark, and the city is lit up. (It is very beautiful) I look down, and I can see the lights of traffic far below. I turn around and inch backwards, so that the heels of my feet, are over the edge of the drop. I hold both arms out to my sides, and take a deep breath and relax. Then I gently tilt backwards, and let myself fall. The feeling of falling backwards, without looking down at the drop, is so real It's just awsome.

I let myself tumble, end over end, faster and faster. With the wind rushing over me. once I get close to the ground, I put both hands out in front of me,
and land on my hands. I do a hand spring onto my feet, then I fly back to the top of the roof, and do it again. It was so much fun, that I kept doing this until I woke up.

----------


## Caradon

I got a little bit over excited, about doing my first Lucid task. So I lost focus a little bit. Except for the Lucid I had at the cabin last sunday, I have not been able to remember to much the last few days. But last night I remembered a little more. I actualy became Lucid last night! but I barely remember it, so I'm not counting it. I just have a vague memory of being Lucid in my house. And levitating my laundry basket around the room. :smiley: 

I also did two short wilds, that I don't count as Lucid Dreams. The first one, I did as I was falling asleep. I was floating in HI, then some mystic woman appeared and was talking to me. I was only partialy Lucid. She seemed to know stuff about me, and she mentioned something about wolves. As I became more Lucid I woke up. 

The second one, was early in the morning. I woke up, and was thinking about
writing some dreams that I remember in my journal. I dozed off, and I actualy turned to pick up my journal. It was strange, it felt like I actualy rolled out of my body. I then picked up my journal, and started writing my dream. even though I knew I was dreaming this, I still kept writing it. Then I woke up and actualy wrote it. Just a few points so I would not forget.

I really need to get back, that intense focus I had in january, before the situation came up that caused my dry spell. I had ten Lucid dreams in january. And most of them took place in the last week of the month.
I was doing so good!

----------


## Caradon

Last night, I didn't sleep to much. I only remember one dream, but I almost became Lucid during it. I missed my most familiar dreamsign! ::?: 

I was in a hurry to get somewhere, and I was running. I jumped into the air, and I started floating higher and higher. I thought about the fact that this was like a dream too! But for some odd reason, I decided that this time it was real. Oh well it happens some times.

This is a perfect example, of why I need to train myself to do reality checks in situations Like that. I have been Lucid Dreaming off and on since the late 80's. But I have never once become Lucid from a reality check. But sometimes I will do a reality check durring the ld, just to make sure it's still a dream.

----------


## Caradon

Im A bit frusrated today, little recall.  I just remember a little bit about being in my car on the freeway. there was some car accident, and a car had rolled and was wrecked up pretty good. I think I'm just going to do some reading tonight, and see if that will help get me in dreaming mode.

----------


## Caradon

Not much recall today either, I'm not feeling to well so not going to make a long post. I think my recall problem, is partly due to some cough suppressant I was taking so that I could sleep. Because of a bad cough keeping me awake. The stuff was really messing me up, so I wont be taking that stuff anymore.

----------


## Caradon

Ok feeling a little better now, and remembered some dreams today.

I have a vague memory of doing a Lucid task, and then dreaming about writing it down on dream views.

I was haveing a conversation, with my sisters baby that can't talk yet. All I remember about the conversation, is that it had something to do with chinese food.

I was working for the mob. I was on a yaht on the ocean with a bunch of mobsters. I told them that I didn't want to work for them anymore, so they threw me over board. I watched as the yaht sped away, and I was left floating in open water.

I was some kind of secret agent. The bad guys had found out where I lived and killed my wife (I'm not married) there was a bunch of adventure stuff about me going after them. The details are to screwed up in my mind to write down. There was a crazy part about me hanging on the outside of an air plane, trying to get inside to get at the people in the plane. I guess I was some kind of James bond 007 or something.

I was at the park, and there was a guy on a dirt bike doing all sorts of cool stunts. I had a long conversation with him about motocross. It was a pretty cool dream.

I remember just sitting there smoking a cigar, and it tasted really good. (I don't smoke) 

I was going to just use this journal for Lucid Dreams. But I decided I enjoy writing here more than in my note book. I can always print them out on the printer if I am worried about losing them. And it will look a lot better than my bad hand writing does.

----------


## Caradon

LOL! I voted on my own journal, and it now shows that my journal has a five star rating. ::rolllaugh::  Is that wrong? I don't know, it cracks me up though.

----------


## Moonbeam

> LOL! I voted on my own journal, and it now shows that my journal has a five star rating. Is that wrong? I don't know, it cracks me up though.



How do you think mine got rated so highly? ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Having a bad allergy problem still! Every time I try to lay down to sleep, I get this cough, it's keeping me awake.  :Mad:   I did manage to fall asleep for a couple of hours Last night. And I remembered a couple of cool dreams.

I was with an old friend, and some other people that I don't know. We were at a mall, and we were looking at some hats, at a hat shop. The hats were kind of like cowboy hats, but they had some really strange designs on them.
My friend started acting very obnoxious. The clerk at the hat shop was upset with him, I could tell by the look on his face. he didn't say anything though. We left the hat shop, and started walking along inside the mall. My friend continued to get even more annoying. He started yellling stuff, just to here his own voice echoing through the corridors of the mall. 

At some point here the dream shifted, and I am now at a fancy wedding. the wedding is for my previously annoying friend. But it turns out, the girl he is getting married to, is actualy in love with someone else. She is now getting married to this other person. And my friend is left standing there high and dry, watching his girl getting married to another guy. I feel bad for my friend. I walk over to him, and give him a comfoting pat on the shoulder. A lot of people find this wedding very moving. I see that a lot of people are in tears.
I walk outside, and it is raining. I am wearing a expensive suit, and I am wondering if it will get ruined by the rain. Thats all I remember from that dream.-


I am at a swimming pool, and there are Dolphins in the pool. I am sitting on the edge of the pool, thinking about jumping in to swim with them. One of the Dolphins swims near me. I ask it, if I should get in the pool with them. The Dolphin, motions with it's head, for me to come in the water. I jump in, and I swim under water with my eyes open, watching them. I swim back to the surface, and a Dolphin comes near me. I reach out, and slide my hand along it's back. It's skin has an interesting texture to it. Slippery but not slimy. Thats about all I remember from this dream. I seem to be having a lot of dreams about Dolphins lately, I wonder why.

I will post more Lucid dreams when I get time. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Caradon

> How do you think mine got rated so highly?



Thats funny, I was wondering if other people did that.

----------


## Caradon

Ok, I seem to be getting my recall back. And Today I almost became Lucid during my nap. ::banana::  I found myself walking down the hall of an apartment building. And asking myself if I was dreaming, and looking around for dreamsigns. I had been very focused on doing that all day. I didn't actually become Lucid, but that's ok. This normally happens to me a couple of times, before I start getting lucid. So I know Lucidity is not far away, as long as I stay focused. But I am still fighting this annoying cough, that's making things hard.

Normally, When I become Lucid. I am so fascinated by the dream that I find myself in, that I never really try to change the scene. I just enjoy seeing whats around the next corner, or whatever. But one time, after becoming Lucid. I was feeling such a great sense of celebration, that I suddenly found myself on a beach, in the middle of a huge festival. Complete with music, and dancing, and food shops. After waking, I thought about it, and I realized that my feelings had created that whole scene. Because of this, I came up with this theory. That if a person could learn to understand, the thoughts and feelings behind the events that take place around them. they could learn to alter the dream, by generating the right thoughts and emotions, that go with what they want to create. This theory, Led to what was probably the most strange thing, that ever happened to me in a Lucid Dream.

A past Lucid Dream- Date: sometime in the late 90s

Hope I can describe this right.

I don't remember what was going on before I became Lucid. But I was in a stairwell of some building, when I suddenly realized I was dreaming. It was kind of a boring place, just surrounded by walls and stairs. I was about to go looking for a way outside, But I then decided, that I would try and see if I could make the outside world come to me. without closing my eyes, I visualized a mountain landscape. And I tried to generate the emotions I would feel, if I was standing in that landscape, at that moment. I take a deep breath, and completely relax. My arms at my sides, with the palms of my hands outwards. And with everything I had, I tried to send the feeling of this mountain landscape rushing out of me, and into the dream around me. What happened next, happened very fast and sudden.

The stairwell I was in, suddenly spun around me in a blur and disappeared. And at the same time that it began to spin, I fell through the floor. It was more like I got sucked out of the bottom of the dream. And I was hurled completely out of control at high speed, through a black nothingness. And for the first time ever, I was wondering if maybe I had done something I should not have. I was a little worried, but not really afraid. I was strangely curious about what would happen next. I only had a very brief moment, to wonder what was going on.

Because the next thing I know, a train suddenly appears below me. I literally fall into another dream scene! I land on my feet, on top of a moving train.
My very first thought is, oh good I'm still dreaming. I am a little relieved to be back on familiar territory. I look around, and I am now riding the train through the most beautiful mountain landscape you can imagine. the clouds in the sky are a strange greenish color. And they are rolling and swirling, just like when they show the sky of a dream in a movie. I had done it! I completely changed the dream, without taking one step to find my way outside. A little stunned from what had just happened, I didn't really know what to do next. So I just started hopping train cars, until I reached the front of the train. Then I just stood there, enjoying this spectacular scenery that I had just created. And there are now small birds flying around me, so close I could reach out and touch them. After a short while of riding I wake up. 

I have not tried this again since, but I plan to sometime.

----------


## Moonbeam

I would love to be able to do that.  For a while I was picturing a scene that I planned to go into the next time I was trapped in a room in a lucid.  I'm going to get back to focussing on that and try it as soon as I can.   Along with the other 3 or 4 things I need to do the next time I'm lucid.

----------


## Caradon

Good luck getting Lucid again Moonbeam! You should be able to change the scene, I ended up doing that on the first try. But it was a little freaky getting pulled out of the stairwell like that. A feeling that I won't ever forget. I think it should be able to be done in a more subtle way. My main goal for Lucid dreaming, besides having fun. Is to become more aware of how my thoughts are forming the dream. And to better understand personal dream symbols. I plan to work on that, once I get back to becoming Lucid a lot more often.

----------


## Caradon

Great recall last night. I can remember all sorts of stuff, and almost became Lucid twice.

I was climbing on some kind of talll wooden structure, I'm not sure why. I had a great view, I could see the landscape for a great distance. there was a far off point, where the land became a rocky canyon like desert. And there was this huge, and amazing theme park, that was built into the canyons. It looked natural somehow, like it was supose to be there. I nearly became lucid, while viewing this scene. I did actualy become half aware that I was dreaming for a moment. Every now and then, I will become lucid from viewing some intensely vivid dream scene. But this time I became distracted by something. I suddenly see spiderman walking along! I'm Like cool it's spider man. Instead of slinging webs out of his wrists, he starts shooting tennis balls! I get this strange Idea, that I'm going to help out spiderman. I'm now on the ground, and I am running around trying to collect all these tennis balls. I'm planning on returning them to him, so that he can reload. (strange)
The task is getting pretty tuff, since there are now tennis balls flying around everywhere.

I am walking through the mountains. I am on a trail that has snow on it. I'ts not that cold, so the snow is melting. Beneath the top layer, the snow is turning into watery slush. My feet are getting wet and cold. I come to a swampy lake, with a boardwalk across it (the boardwalk across the lake is an actual place at a park near my house, no mountains here though)  For some reason, I am in the air a little bit, and I fall onto the boardwalk. for a brief moment while falling I nearly am Lucid. The thought is in my mind for a second, and then is gone. I notice that the water is deeper than normal. I think that I'ts because of recent rain fall. I now see my dog on the board walk, and she is not on a leash. (dreamsign, my dog is always on a leash when walking, except for in dreams) I am worried that she will jump in the water. I don't know if she can swim, because I don't think that she ever has.
And sure enough, because I am worried about it. There she goes, splash right into the water. She sinks below the surface, and she is paddling back up. But she does not seem to be able to make it back up to the surface. I am starting to freak out, and I am about to jump in and get her out when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Same night as above.

I had this wild adventure dream not even sure how to describe it. but I was in some jurasic park kind of place. There were other people there, and we came across this anciant structure. It was all run down, and over grown with vegetation. We somehow ended up reviving these alian beings with supernatural powers, that were in some kind of sleep stasis or something. Fortunatly they are friendly to us.

Then suddenly, I can hear this boom.. boom.. boom. And the ground is shaking every time. Uh oh I know what that means, A T-REX is coming, and there is no good place to hide. I am afraid for a moment, but I then realise, that these strange beings will protect us. I watch as a blue energy shield, forms around the body of one of the beings. It begins flying into the air. And as the T-REX appears, The strange being fires a stream of white energy out of it's hands. And the T-REX just explodes, in a shower of blood and bones.
But there are many more of them coming. All hell is breaking loose when I wake up. there was more stuff going on in this dream, but to strange for me to descibe well.

I have about four more dreams from last night, but I don't have time to write it all.

----------


## Caradon

Good recall Last night as well. nothing quite as strange this time though.

There was one strange dream, I was watching a tv show. It was some kind of action cop show, but all the characters were wearing strange animal like costumes. The show had a name, but I can't remember it now. there was a part, where some guy was chasing people around, and shaking a dinner plate at them. He was wielding the plate as if it was some kind of deadly weapon.
also in the dream it was halloween, and I was eating chocolate while watching the show. I didn't get pulled into the show, like I normaly do when watching a movie or something in a dream. Oh, also in this dream I had a date lined  up with some famouse female singer. I was really nervous about it, but I never ended up meeting her anyway. I woke up before that happened.

One time in a Lucid dream, I dove head first into a lake of molten lava, and swam through it. I have been thinking it would be fun to do that again for the Lucid task. Thats probably why last night I had a dream about a volcano.
the volcano was erupting, and rivers of lava were flowing down it. I don't remember much more about it though.

There was a kind of strange dream, about a gold necklace and a fancy watch that I had bought. It's strange because I'm not really into jewlery. But in the dream I liked it a lot.

Ok, this is kind of strange. there was an old dead tree. there was something special about it for some reason. I even called the tree grandpa. But the tree was getting so old and moldy, that I had to get rid of it. I felt really bad about getting rid of it, and I knew I would miss it. 

When I was a teenager, I went to an alternative school for a while. It was a really cool school. there was only about thrity kids in it. and all the teachers were really coool as well. Last night I had a dream, that I was in the area. so I stopped by the school. Some of the teachers I knew, were still working there. So I went and talked to them. It was a pretty cool dream. Not like most school dreams I have.

I almost did a successful wild early this morning. I went to sleep saying this is a dream over and over. Next thing I know I'm walking around my house saying "this is a dream," "this is a dream." But I woke up right away.

Since I have my recall back, I am making a goal to have a lucid dream, by next sunday, or monday night. Those are my next two nights to sleep in. But I may be going to the cabin. With any luck that should help anyway.
I find setting a goal for a certain date, really helps motivate me to focus hard. Even if I don't make the date, I will still get Lucid sooner than I would have otherwise.

----------


## Caradon

Great Recall today. I can remember ten vivid dreams, from a six hour period. Three hours before going to work, and three hours when I got home.
I won't even be able to write them all. I will write a few when I get back from taking the dog out.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Great Recall today. I can remember ten vivid dreams, from a six hour period. Three hours before going to work, and three hours when I got home.
> I won't even be able to write them all. I will write a few when I get back from taking the dog out.



Wow that's great!  I'm waiting...

----------


## Caradon

One more came back to me, while I was out with the dog.  I just remember a little bit of that one. I was lost in some very huge city. the city went on and on. there was a never ending maze of highways going through it. I had no Idea where I was or how to get home. 

The dream I thought was the most interesting, started out with me swimming across an ocean. The ocean was flat and calm, like a pond with no wind at all. Because it was so calm I was able to swim very fast. There was one point where I was a little worried about sharks. I am very glad, that my worrying about the sharks, did not create any. I swam for a long time, and I eventualy made it to the other side of the ocean. there is a narrow rocky beach, and beyond that a forested hill. I see a many leveled stairway, leading up to a large arched wooden doorway. I climb the stairs, open the door, and enter. I now realise that I have found my way to China. Inside the doorway is China, But it's like a huge foreign mall. I now felt as though I was in some strange alian world. There were a lot of restaurants, and all the people were dressed very well. I must have swam across the ocean fully clothed. because I am wearing, jeans and a T shirt. And I am just dripping soaking wet. and everyone is staring at me, and talking about me in a language I don't understand. I am thinking about finding a bathroom and getting cleaned up. But I have nothing dry to change into anyway. I start walking through the place, and I have such a sense of pure wonder and amazment at everything I see. That it's almost just like the way I feel, when I am in a dream Lucid. I just wander around until I wake up.

Then I have another dream, that was a spin off from the last one. I am in China again, and I am living with this family. The family I am living with, is teaching me all about the customs of they're culture. So that I can live there and be able to fit in, as a normal part of they're society. I never really thought about going to China before, so this is kind of strange. But they were very fascinating dreams.

I am in some big building, and there are paper notes posted all over the walls.
The notes are supposed to be dream views posts. I am reading them, and a woman comes along. (I think she is supposed to be Burns) she tells me, I should stop snooping around in peoples private stuff. Then I ask her, " isn't the whole purpose of posting stuff here, so that we can all learn from each other?"  She shrugs her shoulders and walks away.

There was a cool vivid dream about grocery shopping. I must have been hungry. someone was with me, and we were just loading up the cart. I found these big cream filled doughnuts. And I was eating them even though I had not bought them yet. (They were very good) when I went through the check out, the bill was nineteen hundread dollars!

I was up on some high bridge, far below was the ocean. there were huge waves crashing against a rocky cliff. It was an intense feeling, because in real life, I am very afraid of hights. There was no railing and I was standing very close to the edge looking down. There is some kid with me, and he suddenly jumps off. He spins in the air, and grabs a beam underneath the bridge. He is just hanging there for a minute, then he starts swinging back and forth. Then he disappears under the bridge. I realise that there are more beams under the bridge, and he is climbing on them. He climbs back up, and the dream goes into some stuff about walking on train tracks. I see a train coming. The train goes by and it looks very strange. The best way I can descibe it, is that it looked like a clown to me. or a cartoon or something.

There is another dream, where I am up on a snowy cliff, and I almost fall off.

The above two dreams, are the work of my subconcious trying to help me become Lucid. When I am focusing on becoming Lucid, I will start having dreams about high cliffs. sometimes I will fall off, and instant Lucididity.

There is some band, That is borrowing my guitar and amp. They are playing at first ave.( you know the prince place) I have been to a lot of fun concerts
there. Anyway I go there, And I start playing with the band. It was kind of fun.

There was a strange dream about being on a school bus. for some reason I didn't want to get off the bus. I was just hanging out on the bus all alone.
There was a railing along the ceiling, and I started swinging on it.

I am driving my car, and I can't control it. It eventualy ends up going off to the side, and running into a wall.
It's getting Late I have to get off the computer.

Moonbeam, I see the green stars by your name. Are you a dream guide now? thats pretty cool.

----------


## Caradon

I only slept about three hours last night. But I can still remember a lot of dreams. 

The first dreams are kind of hard to describe. Because they are kind of strange, and mixed up. Sometimes in my dreams, it's like I get a bunch of weird things going on all at once. and its hard to put them together in a way that I can write them.

This place I live in, is like a big factory. And there are all sorts of conveyor belts moving things around all over the place. Even though I am living in a factory, I still have a job somewhere else. And I am supposed to be going to work. But I can't, because somebody has taken the car. Next thing I know, I am in a car. Somebody else is driving, and I am in the back seat with some nice looking girl. The girl starts becoming very naughty, :wink2:  And some sexual stuff goes on. I don't want to write the details. :Oops:   Then we end up down town, and we go into some building. And there are some weird things going on there, that don't make any sense, and are to hard to describe. But I suddenly remember that I am supposed to be going to work. I am now a couple of hours late. I leave to go find the car. I have this odd device, that is supposed to be a phone. But it really has no resemblance to any phone I have ever seen. It's some kind of metallic device. Anyway I am trying to call my work on it, but it's not working right. I get to the car, and I find that somebody has broken into it. and now it won't even start. I wake, up and I find that I have actualy over slept a little. And I am running a little late. But my clock is set fifteen minutes faster than the clock at work. So I get there just one minute after I am supposed to be there. This dream took place during about one hour of sleeping.

I come home and sleep two more hours, and have a couple of more dreams.

Somebody I knew had an helicopter, he told me I could fly it. So I was in the helicopter, and I was trying to get it to lift into the air. It was not working right. I could only get it to rise, ten to twenty feet at most. This dream could have easily became Lucid, if I would have gotten the thing flying.

I was watching some extreme skiers, on this mountain. The ski slopes were pretty much vertical. and there was avalanche danger. I get skiing dreams when trying to become Lucid as well. But normaly I am the one skiing, I will hit a jump and become airborn, then Lucid.

I recently got a new ATV. Not an expensive one.  Just one from pep boys auto shop. But it is actual pretty darn nice. I am very surpised by it's performance. Anyway I had a long dream about riding the AtV. This could have became lucid, if I had hit a jump. but I did not.

----------


## Caradon

I Just wrote some dreams, and just before I was finished I got kicked offf the internet :Mad:  I will have to start over!

----------


## Caradon

Ok, The first dream of the night I became partialy Lucid. I actualy ran up the wall. And I started running around the walls of the room. I was running so fast, that the  cetrifugal force kept me stuck to the wall. and everything became a blur. Then I wake up and walk around for about ten minutes. And Let no other thought enter my mind, except for the fact that I could be dreaming right now. Then I went back to sleep.

And went right into this dream. I was in an apartment, and a friend was there also. My friend was in the other room. I notice that my Lazy boy, is rocking all on it's own. For a minute I think that a ghost is doing it. But for some reason I get the idea that it could be me, so I do a little test. I reach out with my thoughts, and give the chair a little push. The chair falls over on it's side. I keep pushing with my mind, and it slides across the room and hits the wall. I am like holy crap I just did that. I reach out with my thoughts again, and pull the chair towards me, and make it stop at my feet. I am thinking wow! this is working the same way it does when I am dreaming. For a moment I think, maybe this is a dream right now. But the Idea makes me laugh, and I am like yeah right. ::?:  I go into the other room, and my friend is there. I say "look what I can do." I levitate this small refrigerator, and make it go spinning through the room. I tell him how I can do this the same way as when I am in a Lucid Dream. But now I can do it for real! I am so excited about my new ability, that we get our cigerettes and start to go outside to smoke. Then I wake up. This is funny, there were three other good dreamsigns besides the power to move things with my mind.

#1 I was in an apartment!
#2 I was with a friend I have not seen in many years!
#3 I had cigaretts and was about to smoke! I don't smoke, but I am an ex smoker and I often smoke in my dreams.

then the next dream I become fully Lucid! but I can't recall it! :Mad: 
I remember the feeling of becoming Lucid, and I have of very vague image of what I was looking at. And then I dreamed that I woke up and I was so happy about being Lucid again. I came onto Dream Views and changed my Lucid count fron 26 to 27. then I woke up. And I could not bring back the full memory of when I was Lucid. So now I can't count it, annoying.
But I am excited about the nights dreaming. My Lucids should be back very soon.

----------


## Moonbeam

I smoke in dreams too.  That is a dreamsign that I don't recognize often enough.

----------


## Caradon

> I smoke in dreams too. That is a dreamsign that I don't recognize often enough.



Yeah, I have yet to become Lucid from smoking. But I few times I thought about it. My best dreamsigns would be context ones, if I could just get myself to notice when I am in abnormal places, doing abnormal things. Because I am almost never in normal situations while dreaming. My real life is pretty quiet.

I don't have much time to write much today. No close calls at becoming Lucid last night. My dream recall is still really good, and very vivid though. so thats good at least.

The two most interesting dreams.

I was wading through some big lake. the water was so clear I could see through it well. And there were all sorts of strange fish swimming around me. none of these fish looked anything like real fish.

then I had another dream about being in a grocery store. this time I was working there. And all the people that I work with now, were working there as well. I dream about grocery stores a lot. And sometimes I dream about working in them. I have never worked in a grocery store before.

----------


## Caradon

Last night there was a fun dream about the pirates of the caribbean. I was on a pirate ship, and there was some creatures that wanted to kill me and eat my brains. I had a sword and I was swinging around on ropes, and climbing all over the place. The dream was so fun, that I think I will go see the new movie. Even though I didn't Like the first two all that much.

There was a cool dream about a couple of wild horses. I had some kind of bond with them. They knew what I was thinking, and they would show up when ever I needed them. One was white and one was brown. They both had names. I remember the name of the brown one, It was Rancher, But I can't recall the white ones name.

There was a bad nightmare about some very sick and twisted psycho path.
I won't write the details It was pretty bad.

----------


## Caradon

In this dream I was walking across a desert. there was some kind of desert survival guy with me. We come across a small boy with a broken arm. The survival guy, knows of some people that live in the desert. so we bring the boy to this place. But it turns out, that these desert people have some strange belief. They left the boy to die because he had a broken arm. But we are eventualy able to talk them into taking the boy back. We then leave this small desrt village. We start walking again, and I am looking around at these surrounding hills. I see what looks like an empty potato chip bag, caught in some brush. This seems strange and out of place to me. I look down at the ground, and I see that I am walking over this area, that has a lot of holes in the ground. I wonder if something is living there. I see these lizards, witch are no big deal. But then the survival guy tells me that I should look out. I look again, and I see this huge snake. It's a strange color, it's kind of grey and has white spots. I try to walk around it, but it now notices me. and it is stretching towards me. I am thinking that it will bite me to poison me,and then start to eat me. I now have a shovel in my hand.( I have no idea where it came from.) I swing the shovel at the snakes head like an axe.
The shovel cuts through the snakes head and sinks into the sand. The snake no longer has a head, but it is still alive! And it's slithering all over the place.
The snake is no longer as big as it was. It's about five or six feet long, and no longer fat enough to eat a person. for some reason I pick the snake up, and the thing is squrming all over in my hands. It's very strong, and even though it has no head, it's still trying to turn its neck and bite me. The next thing I know, I have crossed the desert with this snake. I am back at my house, and the snake gets away from me and is hiding under the furniture.
I am chasing it around and trying to catch it. I finaly catch it, and I am trying to stuff it into this five gallon bucket and put the lid on it. But the snake is so strong, that it keeps pushing it's way out before I can get the lid on. I wake up trying to get the snake in the bucket.

I had five other vivid dreams but don't have the time to write them all.
I didn't make my goal to become Lucid by the end of this week. So it's for next week then.
Last night I did have another one of those dreams, where I dreamed I woke up from a Lucid dream.
Maybe I did have one, I normaly only have false awakenings during Lucid Dreams.
I wanted to write another past Lucid today, But I really should get to sleep. Oh I did go see the Pirates of the caribbean. That was a mistake, I didn't Like it at all it was pretty boring. The first two were at least a little enjoyable. I actualy got bored and left before the end of this one. That's only the second movie I have ever walked out on.

----------


## Moonbeam

What was the other movie?

----------


## Caradon

> What was the other movie?



I think it was called The new world. Very very boring!

----------


## Caradon

Can't write to much, storming outside and I don't want to plug in the computer. Ok so I spelled aliens wrong.

I was telling somebody that I know, about how I was being contacted by aliens every night. Even though in the dream, I never actualy was talking to any aliens, I had a memory of doing it. The aliens gave me this device, that would put out a signal, so that they could find me easier. The device was like a Top. You know Like the toy they used to make for kids. I took it outside, Put it on the ground, and pumped the top of it to make it start spinning. As it was spinning it put out a signal. Suddenly, there is a bunch of government planes and helicopters flying over my house. Somehow they found out about the aliens. Then I can see the alien ships! they are bright points of light in the sky. and they leave a trail of light as they streak across the sky.

There was a couple of other dreams about space ships and stuff.
In one there was a space station, that had a whole other world inside of it.

There was a very Long and in depth dream about a friend whos father got murdered. And there was this really complex story line about the investagation. The friend in the dream, was not anybody I know in real life.
The dream had a really yucky feeling to it.

----------


## Caradon

More storms today.

I was with a group of people. We were walking when we were attacked by zombies. We find are way into a house, and end up being trapped inside.
Eventualy the zombies get into the house, and the situation is starting to get hopeless. I knock a bunch of funiture over, trying to make an obstacle to slow them down. But it does not help to much. I have a club that I have been fighting with. But it's really not helping to much now. I know this dream would have become Lucid. Because I had no escape, and more and more zombies were entering the house. I was really not all that afraid yet. but things were starting to get a little stressful. But then for some stupid reason,
superman had to show up and save us all! And stole my chance to get Lucid.
 :Mad:  where in the heck did superman come from.

----------


## Caradon

thurs/feb/15/2007

In the dream I am at the cabin. The cabin is very secluded. There is a long driveway leading back into the woods. And the cabin is on a large pond. I am inside the cabin alone. I see a strange person outside the window. I go outside to see what's going on. There is a whole family of suspicious looking people out there. They are not really doing anything. they are just hanging out around the cabin. There is one guy sitting on the front porch, carving something with a knife. I somehow know that these people are insane. And they are just waiting for the right moment to come after me, and kill me. At this moment in the dream, I am very afraid.

I begin to walk away real slow, so as not to provoke an attack. And I am hoping that they will not notice that I am leaving. I walk down the driveway, and onto the main road. I walk down the main road a little way, when a white rusty car comes along real slow. I realise that this is another member of the insane family. The car pulls over, and a big man gets out and starts coming towards me. The man is carrying a large axe. it is not a wood cutters axe, but a medievil battle axe, with a double blade. I think about trying to run, but I know that I will not be able to get away. And I am to terrified to run anyway. I try to back away, but the man is now standing right in front of me. I suddenly get a burst of adrenalin, born of pure terror. And instead of trying to run, I attack. I yank the axe out of his hands, and begin swinging it at him like a madman myself. But now the man has become a large statue,
made of glass. and chunks of glass are breaking off, with my every swing. I am trying to smash him down into pieces, when I suddenly realise I am dreaming.

I lose all stress, and I drop the axe. I turn around, and look down the country road. the dream is no longer a nightmare. I completely forget about the situation I was just in, and I start walking down the road. I have no idea what I want to do, I just walk along looking at everything in amazment. there is a very peacful country feeling. It is so quiet, and I can hear birds chirping.
On the right hand side of the road is a rocky cliff, and the rock is an orange color. I look up into the sky, I can see a large bird soaring over head. the bird has a wide wingspan, it must be an eagle. I keep walking along the road, and on the left hand side, is one of those scenic over look spots. I watch as a station wagon pulls up, and the people get out to look around. I watch them in fascination. I am thinking about how they are not real people, but they seem so real. there is a man and a woman, and some kids. The man looks over at me as I walk by. I try spinning a couple of times. nothing interesting happens. I think about flying, but I don't. I just keep walking, and staring at everything in wonder. you would think, that this was my first Lucid Dream, the way I am just gawking at everything. But no matter how many Lucid Dreams I Have, I never get over how amazing it is. I walk and walk.

Eventualy I come to this town. The town looks so strange. The buildings and roads are all formed together, in a way that looks like a work of art. I decide that it would be fun, to walk into somebodys house, and see what's going on inside. So I walk up to a door, open it, and walk in. There is a family living there. It must be morning, because the kids are getting ready for school.
And the parents are getting ready for work. They don't even pay any attention to me. I walk around they're house watching in fascination as they go about they're routine, and just checking out the stuff they have. I wake up after a while.

I didn't really do anything in this Lucid Dream. But there was just something about the way it felt. that made it really magical, and a dream worth remembering. I guess you would have had to be there.

----------


## Caradon

Last night, was the first time that I can remember having a dream where I was just hanging out at home. I was in my Colorado apartment watching TV.
I can't remember what I was watching. But I get the feeling that it was some kind of sports. I was smoking pot, and cigaretts. And I was waiting for a friend to show up. I was watching the parking lot through the big window I had. 

I was At my house, and watching TV again. This time I get pulled into what I was watching. I end up in a video game arcade. There is this old video game, and I decide I want to play it. I put in quarters, but the more I put in, the more That comes back out of the change slot. I start to play the game, and it turns into this three dimensinal world, and I get pulled into it. the next thing I know I am on this city bus going for A ride to who knows where.

There was a dream about being at work.
There was another dream that I can't remember to well. I was with a friend, and I was drinking. that's about all I can recall about it.

----------


## Caradon

Haunted Mansion

This dream wasn't scary. I was moving into this mansion, It had this fireplace so large I could stand in it. The person showing me the place, told me that it had the largest fire place in southern california. So I guess that's where I was. Somehow I knew that the place was haunted, but I didn't care, I was not afraid of it. I went outside the place, and there was some woodsy trails. I walked down one of the trails, until I came to this park. There are some kids at the park playing baseball. I play with them for a little while. It starts to get dark, so I head down one of the trails, back to my new mansion.
I am all alone now, and I am wondering how strange things are going to get. I go to bed, and I am trying to sleep. But the covers of the bed keep being pulled off of me by something that I can't see. I wake up during this part.

Run Away Dog

My mother is at the house, she has a new dog. I am outside the house playing with it. It's just a puppy and it's dark outside. The dog gets all excited and it takes off running.
The dog runs out into the street, and down the road. I start to give chase, but I cant keep up. And the dog soon disappears into the darkness. I am calling it's name, "Liz" "Liz" ( I can remember it's name that's cool) But Liz seems to be gone. I am starting to
freak out because I lost my mothers dog. I run back to the house. And I rush around looking for my flashlight. I find my flashlight, and go back out into the road. But Then I see Liz come running back down the road. I pick her up, and start to carry her back to the house, when I wake up. 


Grocery shopping
I'm in a grocery store again, and I am pushing a cart. I see a bag of something on a shelf. I think they are potatoes. I pick up the bag, and they are all rotten and dripping slime. So I put them back and go on my way. I come to a Lane, that has other kinds of stuff besides food. I see this really big fury hat. It's like a top hat only a little differant. When I look at it, I am thinking of the cat in the hat. The fur is grey and white, and for some reason I think it's really cool. I try it on, and I see other people watching me. I take it off, and put it in my cart. People are giving me funny looks, and I am suddenly emberassed to be wanting this big stupid hat. So I  put it back on the shelf. Then I see these books. They are like art books, they have all sorts of cool paintings. And the paintings in the book I am looking at, tell of an adventure story. There are all sorts of action scenes of dragons and wizards and stuff. Now on the shelf, I see a painting kit. And I think it would be fun to make my own book. So I buy the painting kit and take it home. I am sitting at home with all of my paints out. And for some reason I am eating some of the paint! And it does not taste good at all.
I think I must be confused. because I bought it at a grocery store, I must be able to eat it.



I am driving my car and it's night. The headlights are not working.

I am feeding some fish, that I have not had in like fifteen years.

It's snowing outside, and I am wondering why we are having a snow storm in june.

There are some other dreams that I only remember a few fragments of.

----------


## Caradon

Dry spell Darn near broken today

Today I noticed a dreamsign and almost became fully Lucid. I have been focusing really hard the last two weeks to break this dry spell. I decided to not think about it for two days, to see if I could trigger it. I am in a restaurant. The same one that I had worked for in the past. Only this one is in another state. I think, in this dream I am suposed to be in new york. I go into the kitchen, and the first thing I notice, is that everything looks exactly the same as the other store that I worked for. Is this making any sense. I am suposed to be in another restaurant, for the same company, in another state. this is so strange I am thinking. Because I can't even tell that I am in another restaurant. The only thing that is differant, is that there are differant people working there. I am telling somebody about how much the same this place is, when A dc walks up to me and says "somethings just not right about this place."  Then I tell them that I was just thinking the same thing. Then I wonder if maybe this is a dream. I look around and I am thinking, man this is just to real to be real. And I am really thinking about if I am draming or not. it's not just a sudden thought, and then gone. I am really taking time to consider It. But everything is just so perfect, that even though I am in a half confused wondering state. I just can't comprehend that it's not real. After a little while of walking around and still thinking about it, I wake up. And when I wake up, I am actualy pretty surprised, to find out that it really was a dream after all.

I'm not sure why it always takes me so long to end dry spells. Normal anywhere between a month to two months. But at the same time, once I get a good Lucid momentum going. where I am having a lot of Lucid dreams in a week. Once I stop trying to induce Lucid Dreams, because of stress or something. It will take another month to two months, before I stop having them. It's Like it takes a while to build up the energy to become Lucid. And it Takes the same amount of time for the energy burn out. Just an observation I have made. Anyway this dream has me stoked to keep focusing really hard. ( Patience Caradon, It's just a matter of time, I have been through this a houndred times I know I can get over it.) I did do a couple of short wilds at the cabin, But I am not counting them. In one, I slid into a dream where I was riding the four wheeler. And I was fully aware that it was a dream for a few moments before sliding back awake.

I am going to try and stay off of the computer, at least for the most part. Until I start getting Lucid again. Being a part of Dream Views, is really great for motivation. But at the same Time, it can also be a distraction. Since I have a hard time focusing on becoming Lucid while on the computer. And It's so easy to get sucked into all the discussions, and spend to much time here, that it can actualy slow down progress.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I am going to try and stay off of the computer, at least for the most part. Until I start getting Lucid again. Being a part of Dream Views, is really great for motivation. But at the same Time, it can also be a distraction. Since I have a hard time focusing on becoming Lucid while on the computer. And It's so easy to get sucked into all the discussions, and spend to much time here, that it can actualy slow down progress.



Hey I'm glad your dryspell is broken, mine too!  Hope if lasts.

I know what you mean about DV.  Hope you can keep up your journal at least.  Sometimes I threaten myself I'm only going to go into the journal section, but then I slip back into the other discussions.  It's especially easy when my dreaming is not going so well, and I don't have that to talk about.

Don't stay gone forever!

----------


## luv2dream

> It's hard to describe what happens next, because I am a little disorientated.



haha you say disorientated instead of disoriented like bear grylls!

----------


## Caradon

Thanks Moonbeam, I won't stay away, I love Dream Views. I just really want to get back to Lucid dreaming the way I was at the end of january. Dry spell not quite broken yet. But I have been getting pretty close. Even last night I almost became Lucid twice. Once while Talking to my dead grandmother. I was really confused, because in the dream, I knew she was dead. And I didn't understand how she could be there talking to me. I was just on the edge of getting it. when my grandma turned into my aunt instead. And I realised I was mistaken.

And in the next one, I had this really strange dream, that a lamp fell over in my house. I was trying to pick it up, but there was something wrong with my body. every time I tried to pick up the Lamp, my hands would just pass right through it. As if I was a ghost or something. Then for some reason, I thought I would try levitating myself. I levitated myself up to the ceiling the same way I would if I was Lucid. But I didn't quite become fully Lucid. I woke up soon. I'm about to take a nap and and see what dreams I get.

Luv2dream Thanks for replying. I don't know many people here yet, so I don't get a lot of replies. so far Moonbeam is my only dream views bud, But she is a good one to have. Well I could probably count Clairity as well.

As far as my disoriented spelling :smiley:  I was not sure how to spell it, so I looked it up, and thats how I found it in my dictionary. I knew it was wrong but just decided to leave it that way. I need to down load the spell checker. to save me some time looking stuff up, because my spelling sucks.

----------


## Caradon

Just trying to get spell checker working. It does not seem to be. I can't delete this post either. I will try again later.
I went on the iespell web site and it said thank you for downloading. But if it actualy did, I guess I don't know how to make it work.
When I click on the abc deal at the top right of this page. It still tells me I should go to iespell.com and download the spell checker.

----------


## Moonbeam

You are not such a bad speller.  I wouldn't worry about it. 

(Knew you couldn't stay away... :smiley: ...you've got to try the tasks this month!)

----------


## Caradon

> You are not such a bad speller. I wouldn't worry about it. 
> 
> (Knew you couldn't stay away......you've got to try the tasks this month!)



Yeah, there seems to be some kind of force, that keeps pulling me towards the computer. I will try to limit my time on it though. Thats the main reason I want the spell checker. It doesn't seem like my spelling is so bad, because I spend so much time looking up words I'm not sure if I'm spelling right. I am getting better though. I did just go back, and I got it downloaded, even though my computer warned me that I should not use it. It said it may not be safe to use. I decided that Dream Views, would not suggest I use something that is not safe for my computer. Hope I don't regret it! Oh cool, it works now. It tells me that towards is not in dictionary and I should use          to wards. But that does not seem right to me? Oh well maybe it is.


I will try the tasks if I can. My first Lucid task of the month is to get Lucid!
But when I do, I guess I will be looking for you. I promise to be the gentleman :smiley:  Maybe we'll go flying or something. I don't have much practice summoning stuff. we'll see how it goes.

I am going to try and get back into my books. For some reason, reading fiction novels really helps me to become Lucid. I think it's because it gets me into a certain frame of mind thats good for Lucidity.

----------


## Caradon

I stayed up to late last night. So I didn't sleep to much, I didn't want to sleep through my whole day off.

I Had a strange dream, that I got really pissed off at some dream character.
I grabbed the guy and threw him down the stairs. As soon as I did it, I regretted it. I actually threw him into the air, and he did a somersault and landed on his back at the bottom of the stairs. I was afraid that he would land on his head and be killed. He seemed to be alright, so I was glad about that. I'm not sure if it was the same dream, or another dream. But later I was in trouble with the law for attacking this guy. And I had to go to court for assault. For some reason, I knew what happened, happened in a dream. I was trying to explain, that I should not have to go to jail, for something that I did in a dream. But the authorities did not agree with my logic. They told me that assault is assault, No matter where it takes place. When I woke, up I was pretty happy to find out, that I was not really going to be going to jail.


OK, a few dreams back I had a dream about a horse with the name Rancher. I thought it was a pretty strange name for a horse. But I don't know much about horses. So it could be a normal name for all I know.

Anyway, Yesterday I went out and bought this really powerful chainsaw. For cutting fallen trees, out on my trails at the cabin. (I'm a little afraid of the thing I might add. With all the information, about the dangers of the thing kicking back and cutting me) The name of the chainsaw is, Husqvarna Rancher. I didn't buy it because of the name. I bought it because it was the most powerful and best quality chainsaw I could find. It's one of those strange connections between dreams, and something that happens in real life.
So I thought I would mention it in my dream journal.

----------


## Moonbeam

Well I'll look for you too.  I am trying not to be pessimitic, but that seems like a really hard basic task.

Do be careful with the chainsaw.  Those things are the scariest things in the world, I think.  I hope you have the protective gear.  Be careful of your toes; cutting them off is a common injury.

----------


## Caradon

Last night I had an elevator dream

Last night I had the first elevator dream, that I have had in years. But this time it did not fall, even though I did have problems with the elevator. I get into the elevator, and I push the buttons to make it start moving. But it's not working! For some reason , I keep opening the door and stepping out of it. then going back in, and trying to make it work again. Finally I get it to start moving, and it is lifting upwards. Now I am suddenly afraid it is going to fall.( I sure wish it would have, it would have been instant Lucidity) Now the elevator seems very small. I brace myself by putting my hands on the ceiling. I make it to the floor that I want, and the door opens. I try to step out, but the door closes on me before I get through. I get pinned between the door and the wall. This elevator only has one door that slides all the way across. Now I am worried that the elevator is going to start moving with me stuck there, and I am going to get torn in half. I am trying to push the door open when I wake up.

It would be so cool if I started getting falling elevator dreams again. It would be such an easy way for me to become Lucid.

----------


## Caradon

> Well I'll look for you too. I am trying not to be pessimitic, but that seems like a really hard basic task.
> 
> Do be careful with the chainsaw. Those things are the scariest things in the world, I think. I hope you have the protective gear. Be careful of your toes; cutting them off is a common injury.



Yeah I know, both Tasks seem pretty hard.

I will be as careful as I possibly can. I plan to get some of the gear before the next time I go out there. At least I wont be alone. I have been going up with family members this year, to help pay for the gas. But I plan to spend a week out there by myself in the fall.  So I will try to get most of the work done before then. I can see how people could lose there toes pretty easy.
I'm mostly worried about getting a kick back. It's something I wouldn't be able to control if it happens. The saw I have, doe's have an emergency chain brake. that is supposed to stop the chain, in the event of an violent Kick back. But the manual says even with that, there are situations where it won't help. Well, I have read about all the proper cutting techniques to avoid having that happen. so it should be OK.

----------


## Caradon

The first Lucid, after a couple of years of not practicing Lucid Dreaming.

2006 was a year of retraining myself to Lucid Dream. And this is the first one of the year.

Monday/February/13/2006

I was having a wild and crazy adventure dream, about being on some kind of prison world. I suddenly became Lucid for no particular reason. I took off  running across this landscape, faster than any human being ever could. I leaped off of a hill and flew straight into the sky. Far below me, I could see rolling green hills, stretching away to a far distant tree line. Once the land was far far below me, I completely relaxed my body, and leaned backwards into an end over end spinning free fall.( My favorite Lucid activity.) The feeling of joy I am experiencing at this moment is beyond words.

Before hitting the ground, I fly back into the sky. I have this staff in my hand, I think it is supposed to be some kind of weapon. I begin doing a dance in the sky, like nothing I have ever done in a Lucid Dream before. I start spinning the staff around me, like some kind of Martial arts expert. And the whole time I am spinning and diving and doing backwards somersaults through the sky. I can feel the wind flowing over me and through me. I am in a state of pure Ecstasy. I drop the staff and I think I had lost it. But I am able to fly far faster, than it can fall. I catch it easily. 

I notice on a hill, there is a line of tall telephone poles, with power lines stringing between them. I dive for the power lines, and I use the staff to catch onto them.
I have one hand on each end of the staff, and I am using it to slide down the power lines. When I get to each telephone pole, I swing out to the side and let go.
Then I catch back on, on the other side. When I get to the end, I swing off and spin through the air. Then I soar into the sky once again. I notice that there are some people on the ground watching me. After a few more minutes of acrobatics in the air, and swooping around I wake up. And I am just stunned, because of the awsome time I had just had.

PS. Today I went to go see the Transformers! This movie was the coolest, and most fun, action sci fi movie I have ever seen in my entire Life! I realized 
the first fifteen minutes into the movie, That I had a new favorite movie. And it just kept getting better. I plan to see this one again, before it leaves the theater. I hope they make many more.

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=Caradon;454448]Yeah I know, both Tasks seem pretty hard.

I will be as careful as I possibly can. I plan to get some of the gear before the next time I go out there. At least I wont be alone. /quote]

Yea I don't think you should cut alone.  Especially if you are not experienced.  The horror stories I've heard...

OK, I'll stop sounding like your grandma now.

----------


## Caradon

[quote=Moonbeam;454737]



> /quote]
> 
> OK, I'll stop sounding like your grandma now.



LOL,I don't mind, I appreciate the concern.
I have a little practice with a smaller saw. But I would not really call it experience.

If I did ever use it alone. I would at least make sure I had the cell phone with me. There is a very small town about five miles away, And they do have a fire department. So that parts good at least.

LOL it looks Like I'm quoting myself, How did that happen

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Friday/march/31/2006

I had four other Lucid dreams before this one. But they were not really worth writing here. Well one of them I may go back to some other time. 

There was a very large polar bear chasing me. At some point I became Lucid,  I'm not sure exactly when. I flew into the air to get away from it. this was a pretty long Lucid dream. But the whole time, the bear was after me. I was actually kind of playing with it. Every time I would land, the bear would be there coming for me. I would wait until the last moment, then do a back flip into the air to get away from it. this went on for quite a while. Eventually the bear transformed into a small child. I then landed and was talking to some people. Somebody asked me how I could fly around like that. I told them it was simple,all you have to do is realize you are dreaming. Then I woke up.

----------


## Moonbeam

> LOL it looks Like I'm quoting myself, How did that happen



Yea that is weird lol!

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid

Tuesday/June/13/2006/

I had lost my focus a little bit, and it took me this long to get my next Lucid. I was at the cabin, and I was feeling a little down in the dumps because I was not getting to far with my Lucid Dreaming. I had been trying hard for the last couple of weeks. Then I took a nap, and had a fun full blown Lucid dream.

Before I became Lucid there was some stuff about watching some fish. Then I was driving some big tractor. Then I was flying through the air, and there was this plane spraying some stuff on crops. Then the next thing I know, I am walking along taking in the beauty of this very amazing mountain landscape. Then I suddenly become Lucid.
This is one of those times when I became Lucid, just from the intense vivid beauty of the scene I am viewing. I am thinking about how strange it is, that I became Lucid now, but I didn't become Lucid while flying. I am very happy to be aware that I am dreaming again. I see some building. I run up to it, and leap and climb to the top of the roof. I can now see a whole sea of roof tops stretching out before me. I decide to run and jump from one roof to another. As I am jumping from roof to roof, the distance between them is getting farther and farther apart. The next one is really far, so I crouch and spring into the air with all my strength. As I leap through the air, I am wondering why I am using so much physical effort. When I know full well It is all mental volition.
I land easily on the next roof, Then something on the ground catches my attention. There is a young child playing. I do not want to spend the whole dream jumping roofs, even as fun as it is. So I jump down to see what he is doing. Him and some other children are playing some strange game. I see A young girl playing, and I decide to try an experiment. I visualize light flowing out of me, and into her. A strange thing happens. As she absorbs the light, she begins to grow.  And as I watch she grows into an beautiful adult. Then she walks over to me and gives me a hug. Nothing sexual happens, but the next thing I know, I am in a different scene all together. I am sitting outside with some guy that I work with, And he says to me,"you are really dreaming hard aren't you." I tell him that it's because I am Lucid dreaming, and I am having so much fun, that I don't want to wake up. But as I tell him that, I do start to wake up. For a moment, I am in two places. I am still sitting there with the guy from work. But at the same time I can feel my body on the bed, and I can hear the birds outside the cabin.
Then I end up fully waking up.

----------


## Caradon

I'm new to this whole computer thing, and I just figured out the easy way to save pictures onto my computer from web sites. This Avatar is kind of scary huh? I will have to change my Avatar often, because there is so many cool pictures out there. And I really love fantasy art. I kind of like this one, But maybe a little to dark. I didn't realize,That there is a little save picture icon I can click on, when I put the cursor on the picture. I'm kind of slow sometimes!

----------


## Caradon

A Past Lucid

Monday/June/19/2006

The very next week, during another nap at the cabin, I became Lucid twice.

Lucid #1
Well the first one was pretty short. I was climbing a hill, and when I get to the top, The hill becomes a cliff. It is to steep for me to get down. I slip and fall, then become Lucid right away. I just surrender to the fall, and I fall for a little while without fear, then I end up having a false awakening.

Lucid # 2
This one was better. I was in a mall, and I was with some people. I become Lucid for no reason. I say to somebody "hey check this out" Then I try to levitate to freak them out. But due to lack of lucid practice, my levitation skills are failing me. I do get into the air just a little bit, then fall back down. I give up, then just start doing all sorts of acrobatics. I am running around and doing handsprings all over the place. And doing somersaults and back flips off of and over everything. I am literally bouncing off the walls. I am running around doing this stuff until I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

June/30/2006

I became lucid, while waiting to buy this cool old roller coaster. But I didn't stay lucid for long. When the Realtor showed up right after I became Lucid, I got to distracted by my excitement over buying the roller coaster, and completely forgot I was dreaming.
But I went into this cool non lucid dream about exploring this roller coaster. that was part of a building that you could live in. I was just having fun checking the whole place out.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm new to this whole computer thing, and I just figured out the easy way to save pictures onto my computer from web sites. This Avatar is kind of scary huh? I will have to change my Avatar often, because there is so many cool pictures out there. And I really love fantasy art. I kind of like this one, But maybe a little to dark. I didn't realize,That there is a little save picture icon I can click on, when I put the cursor on the picture. I'm kind of slow sometimes!



 ::rolllaugh::  That's funny; I just PM'd you because I thought your distrubing avatar change reflected some bad thing that happened to you.  So when you get the PM, realize that I hadn't seen this yet.

Another thing that's funny; I'm the same way; I still don't know what I'm doing with pictures.  It's only just random (or sometimes somebody helps me, thanks Burns) if I get a picture in.  When I joined DV, I wanted a sleeping animal as my avatar, so I googled that, and finally found one that fit, and that's why I have an albino koala.  I never changed it tho. 

I like fantasy art too; I like the Yes album cover guy; I can't think of his name right now.  Stuff that looks photo-real but could never really be.  I guess with computers the magic is gone tho; anyone can do it now.  Well not you or I; but anyone else.

----------


## Moonbeam

You have a lot of lucid dreams.  Tell me your secret.

----------


## Caradon

It's Late I will try to write fast.
I was on on an haunted trail. there were these two giant gorilla monster things after me and some other people. I hear the wonder twins say. " Wonder twin powers activate". One of them says,"form of a wagon!" I am thinking what the hell good is a wagon going to do. I can't remember what the other formed into. Something equally useless. Then I see Scooby doo and Shaggy, grab the wagon and take off running. With the giant gorilla monsters chasing them, in classic Scooby doo fashion. I am wrestling with some purple skeleton ghost thing when I wake up.

I am driving my car. I am not going to fast but I try to stop. The brakes work, but I don,t get any traction and I start to slide. Instead of hitting the car in front of me, I turn and go over a curb. I am sliding sideways through the grass, then I end up back on the road. I still can't stop, so i somehow put my feet on the ground, kind of like the Flintstones. I lift the whole car off the ground and I am now stopped. I get out and look at my tires. The tires are bald, and this seems like a perfectly logical explanation for mot being able to stop.

----------


## The Cusp

> I hear the wonder twins say. " Wonder twin powers activate". One of them says,"form of a wagon!" I am thinking what the hell good is a wagon going to do.



Lol, the Wonder Twins are the worst super heroes ever!

----------


## Caradon

> Lol, the Wonder Twins are the worst super heroes ever!



I think you are right. I was recently having a conversation with somebody at work about the super friends. I was making fun of the wonder twins. I was saying that if you could change into anything you want, why would you always be turning into a bucket of water? It's strange how a simple conversation, can turn into a weird dream like that.

----------


## Caradon

My extreme technique for attaining Lucidity

Well it's not anything real special, but I will try to explain what I do.
It starts with the first moment that I wake up in the morning. I will ask myself If I am dreaming right now. And of course you have to think about what ever dreams you were having when you first wake up. I get up and start to get ready for work. I wont let any other thought enter my mind, except for the idea that I could be dreaming at any moment. I pay attention to every little thing that I do. I ask myself where am I, what am I doing? I am at home getting ready for work. Is there anything abnormal about my home? Is this the right house? is everything in the right place. I go into the bathroom and turn on the light. Is the light switch working right. I look in the mirror. Is there anything strange about the way I look in the mirror? stay aware this could be a dream at any moment. I proceed to brush my teeth and shave. I keep asking myself if there is anything dream like about each thing that I do.
Is my razor working right? ( I use an electric razor) OK I am leaving the bathroom. Does everything still look normal? am I still in the right place? I get dressed. is there anything strange about each article of clothing I am putting on. I keep asking myself every step of the way. what am I doing now? is there any dreamsigns present? when I leave the house. Is there anything abnormal about my yard? or the neighborhood? I get in the car. does the door handle work right? does the car start? are the headlights working? is the car operating right? does the steering work? Where am I going? where am I coming from? do the streets look normal? etc. etc. All the way to work don't let any other thought enter my mind. This could be a dream at any moment stay aware. when I am very motivated and serious, I will literally try and go through the entire day without letting any other thought enter my mind.
when I am at work, I pay close attention to if I am at the right job, doing the right work. And every step of the way through my work day, I try to pay attention to every little detail, of everything that I am doing. What people are around me? what are they doing and talking about? I will try and generate that feeling, of when you first become Lucid in a dream. and really try and feel if I am dreaming now. When I catch myself thinking about other things. I will stop myself, and try and go back over the things I was just thinking about. And ask if there was anything dream like about the things I was thinking about. This is probably a good time to do a reality check as well. because this is precisely the kind of moment you will find yourself dreaming.

I try to remember to really try and stay focused, during what I think of as critical points during the day. these are the easiest times to lose track.
When you get into a conversation with somebody! If you can, try and stay aware during the conversation, while still listening to what the other person is saying. keep asking yourself if there is anything dream like about the conversation or the person you are talking to.

when you end up getting to involved in any kind of unexpected activity. It's easy to completely forget to pay attention. Thats exactly what happens when you are dreaming!

If I am watching a movie, I will try to stay aware through the whole movie. I will try and pay attention to the fact that I am sitting in a room watching a screen. Because almost every time I am watching something on TV, or in a movie theater in a dream. I will get sucked into it, and what I am watching becomes the dream. 

When I start to get tired of paying attention to every detail. I just go like this to try and keep my thoughts from wandering to much. I will start counting. 1 is this a dream 2 is this a dream 3 is this a dream. all the way up to ten and start over. And while I am counting and saying that. I will just try and observe everything in my surroundings. I also try to pay attention to sounds that hear.

I know that it's pretty much impossible, to keep a single thought in your mind for an entire day. But with enough motivation, it can be done for almost the whole day. I think it's the really trying to do it, that counts the most.

Another thing that I do, is during the day I will visualize my self back in one of my dreams. Then noticing a dreamsign, and becoming Lucid.
then I will imagine what I would do if I became Lucid during that dream.

I think this part is important. during the day, don't think of a Lucid Dream as something that will happen in the future. Pretend that you know for a fact, that you will become lucid the next time you are dreaming. And let yourself feel the excitement that knowledge brings.

Then on the nights, when I get more than three or four hours of sleep. I will do the wake back to bed thing. this works well for me. but only when I am already on the edge of getting Lucid. or already getting Lucid dreams. it doesn't really do anything during bad dry spells. unless I am already about to beat it.

What I do is, I wake up after a couple of hours sleeping. I walk around the house looking at everything. and I don't let a single thought enter my mind. except is this a dream right now. I will walk around for about ten to fifteen minutes doing this. then I will lay back down, close my eyes. and say this is a dream, this is a dream. over and over until I fall asleep. then a lot of times I will go right into a Lucid dream.

Note: It normally takes me, between a month to two months before I start getting Lucid. It also depends on how much I am able to keep my mind on it. It's a lot of work but its well worth it. I have had nights where I was Lucid all night long. And have gone through periods where I could get Lucid almost at will. Also remember that you only have to focus that hard during the beginning stages. once you get a good momentum going, you will be able to become lucid with a lot less effort. you will have to keep your mind on it to keep the momentum up. Just not quite so extremely. I have probably forgotten some things but I will add stuff as I think of them.

----------


## Caradon

One other thing I want to mention. Once during a stressful time in my life. I induced a Lucid Dream unintentionally. I was actually just trying to relieve stress. What I did was, I went through my whole day pretending that I was dreaming. I pretended that all the people were dream characters. and that everything that was happening was a creation of my mind. So when ever I had problems with annoying people. Or events bothered me. I told myself that I was creating the situation in the first place. so no reason to get upset about anything. I would just be like "wow what a strange moment I just created." And I would just laugh about the situation. This really worked, I stayed calm and relaxed all day. And that night, to my surprise I had a lucid dream! I have not really experimented with doing that since. But it could be a good thing to try.

----------


## Caradon

Today in my nap I had a strange experience with H.I.

Normally I try to do short little wilds as I fall asleep. If I keep my thoughts quiet I will start to hear sounds. Sometimes I will hear a word or two. or sometimes a spoken sentence. every now and then I will hear two people talking a little.

OK, if I told this to the average person they would probably think I was insane. But today I was actually able to have a conversation with a voice that I could hear in my head. I was having a hard time understanding because I was not fully under. at first I was just getting what I can only describe as sound impressions. but then they would get more clear and I could tell they were words. I had to keep asking the voice to repeat because the words would get clear then unclear. but every time, it would repeat what it said, when I asked. I can't remember the details of the conversation. But the voice was saying something about traveling south. eventually I started to see the image of a man with strange looking teeth. I came fully awake after a few moments. then fell into normal sleep. That was the first time I was able to communicate, rather than just listen to sounds as I fall asleep. so yeah, it was pretty strange, but fascinating as well.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid

Tuesday/July/4/2006/



I was running again. I felt like I was in such great shape, because I was not getting tired at all. Then I started sliding on my feet as if I was skiing. (this happens often) then I jumped into the air, spun completely around, landed and kept on going. Then I was sliding along side some building. there was a concrete stairway, leading up to a door.
And it was in my way. I decided to just jump over it. I leap into the air, and I start to go higher than I should. Immediately I realize I am dreaming! Instead of landing I levitate myself higher. As I levitate past the roof of the building, I am looking down at it.
And I am just amazed at the vivid details my mind can create. The building is made of concrete, and I can see every bump and crack in the cement. But then I wake up right away. :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Thursday/July/27/2006
This was a pretty Long Lucid Dream.

I was working at my old job, as a cook in Colorado springs. The normal stuff was going on. As always, when I cook in my dreams nothing goes right for me. I can't even get one order done right. Have you ever tried to cook an egg in a dream? Well it just won't work! I have become Lucid many times, from trying to cook in dreams.
Anyway, I was talking to a couple of the other cooks. when I suddenly stop and say,"wait a minute, I told myself that the next time I find myself working here, I would remember that I was dreaming!" Lucidity was slow in coming though. I almost told myself, "but this is real though." But this time I did not let myself give up that easy.
I say,"could this really be a dream? I shouldn't be here. I don't remember moving back to Colorado." I look around, and everything is so real, that I am having a hard time believing that it is not. I still do not give up. I look over at this sauce pot, that is on a burner cooking something. I stare at it for a minute, and I just kind of reach out with my mind, and try to feel if this is a dream. But I can't really tell, because my dreams have a different feel to them now, than when I used to Lucid dream all the time.
But slowly the realization comes to me. I am like "wow this really is a dream isn't it!"
And when I say that, the full realization washes over me. And I am really just kind of stunned. And I casually start to walk off of the cooks line, and towards the door that leads to the dining room. I get near the exit, when I see a bunch of fried eggs in a pan.
I want to see what this dream egg tastes like, so I pick one up and put it in my mouth.
It tastes very good, the yolk is just slightly runny. I leave the kitchen and I walk through the servers area. I watch in fascination, as the people are rushing around working. I then walk slowly into the dining area. The place is packed with people. every table is full. I slowly walk through, and I look at all the people at every table.
I am looking for the best looking girl in the place. But I can't seem to find anyone, that really catches my eye. I wander around, for quite a while, then I finally see a server that I like. She is very busy and rushing around. I ask her to come over here for a minute. And I take hold of her hand to keep her from rushing off. I look into her eyes, and I tell her she is the most beautiful woman I have ever seen. Then I kiss her full on the lips. Then I let her go, because I don't want to waste this awesome Lucid Dream on sexual stuff. She is very surprised of course. I am not really sure what I want to do next.
I try to think if there was something specific, I wanted to try in my next Lucid Dream.
But I can't really think of anything. I decide, that I am going to leave the restaurant and go outside. I walk to the exit, and open the door. there is a small entryway that leads outside. As I pass through the entryway, I stop and take a moment to reflect. I am thinking, "wow I sure am having a full blown Lucid dream."  My thinking process, is perfectly normal, and I am fully aware that am standing here in a dream world.

I leave the entryway and step outside. I am on an average street, with houses along it.
I start to walk down the street to find some adventure, when I hear some woman yelling. "HELP!" "HELP!" I think about just ignoring it,and going on my way. But even though I know it's just a dream. It does not feel quite right, to just walk away. I think what the heck, this will probably be as fun as anything else. I take a few running steps in the direction that the call for help is coming from. I then leap into the air, and begin flying over the rooftops of the near by houses. I look down, and I see somebody Looking up at me. They seem surprised to see somebody flying. I fly along for a while,
then I see a stream that is rocky and fast moving. And it curves around a lot too.
There is a woman beside the stream, calling for help. I see that she has a small boy with her, And he seems to be injured in some way. I don't know what is wrong with him, but I think that I can heal him anyway. I fly down to them and land. I visualize light flowing out of me and into the child. Then  just like in the other Lucid Dream where I did this, the boy begins to grow. But he is growing all out of proportion. his head gets really big, like its blowing up like a balloon. Then his arms do the same thing. Then he starts to get taller. It is almost cartoon like. But he eventually gets back to normal, and he is now completely healed. The woman is very thankful. I am talking to them, when I wake up.

Note: I was very proud of myself for noticing this dreamsign. And not just shrugging the Idea off when I thought about it.
normally I either become lucid right away, or I forget about it, and get caught up with the dream.

----------


## Caradon

I just want to mention here, that tonight I went out to eat, with my mom and my step dad. I intended to try to pay attention to the fact that I could be dreaming through the whole thing, but I kept forgetting to. These are exactly the kind of moments, when if you can really try and pay attention, through at least most of the whole thing. It will really start to trigger a lot of Lucid Dreams.

----------


## Caradon

More H.I stuff. After getting up, and taking the dog to the park real early.
I came home and went back to bed. I was laying there trying to wild. At first I started to hear music. The music sounded very familiar and I was trying to figure out where I had heard it before. Eventually I recognized it as music from a CD, that I have on my CD changer. Strange how the subconscious can recreate something Like that, down to the exact note. Wouldn't it be nice if we could somehow consciously connect, to the kind of memories that or subconscious minds hold.

Then still floating in H.I.
I was watching as two female star trek officers, were having some kind of argument over different theories that they had, about some kind of space phenomenon.

Normal dream.
I was racing a formula one race care, in a race. I was a part of some racing team, and I was doing pretty good. I was catching up to the leader (This was a pretty fun dream.) At least for a while. I notice that one of the other drivers in my team, is racing really dirty. He is trying to cut people off, and make other racers run off the road and crash. when the race is over I tell them I don't want to be part of a team with drivers like that. So I quit the team, And I start racing on my own. In the next race, I see the driver that I was just talking about. I really don't like him, so I cut him off. He ends up having a really bad crash, and getting injured I am not sure, but I think he may have died. Then every one in the racing organization is pissed off at me, and I am in big trouble. Somebody is talking to me about it when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Hypnagogic imagery
Last night floating in the hypnagogic state, I saw an image that I knew was supposed to be Moonbeam. I cant remember all the details. But she had dark hair, and was sitting on a couch. She was just sitting there thinking about something. And she looked as if she was depressed, about what ever it was that she was thinking about. Then I slid back to normal waking state.

Dreaming about Lucid dreaming
This is actually the last dream of the night, but I am writing it first.
There was some people, that moved into a building next door. (this building does not exist in real life) I went over to visit them. they were turning the place into some kind of sports gym. There was a racket ball area, and a weight room. And the whole place was cluttered with all sorts of sports gear. There was like four or five guys, that were living there. I don't remember why but the subject of Lucid Dreaming came up. I started telling them about a Lucid Dream that I had Just had. And at the time I knew I had Just had a Lucid Dream, and I could remember it. But I can't remember it now.
I do know that there was a dream before this one, that I could not recall. Maybe it was a Lucid one! A lot of times after having a Lucid Dream, I will go into the next dream, and be telling somebody about it. So I think there is a good chance that I did have one, That I don't recall. 

Anyway, it turns out that the people in this house were also Lucid Dreamers. They told me that they were into Lucid Dreaming as well. One of them pulled out his dream journal, And wanted me to read a Lucid Dream that he had just had. I opened the note book, but I could not read his writing very well. It was pretty messy. So I started telling them about this cool forum called Dream Views. I told them That they could write there dreams there, and they would look nice and neat. I don't remember much else about it. At least, I was thinking about Lucid dreaming while in a dream. Thats a step in the right direction. This was also after doing a wake back to bed.

A disturbing dream
I am outside, when suddenly this airline jet, falls from the sky and crashes. there are a few survivors, but not many. My mother was on the flight.(she does a lot of flying) But she was not one of the survivors. for some reason I have the need to See her body. Her body has been put in a pile with the other dead. But they are all mutilated and burnt beyond recognition. I can't tell which one is my mother. I stumble away horrified and in shock. Some people see my reaction, and come to give me support. But I just want them to leave me alone. I don't remember much else about it.

Pet rattle snake
I have this pet snake, and it is wrapped around my arm. There is also this frog on my arm, I don't know where it came from. The snake wants to eat the frog, and I am afraid that it will bite my arm by accident, and be poisoned. But the snake is real careful not to bite me. And it picks up the frog with it's mouth, real gentle like. But instead of swallowing the frog, like snakes normally doe with they're prey. It begins to chew it.
The frog is only half in it's mouth, and it's head is sticking out. As the snake chews the frog, guts start coming out of the mouth of the frog. It was pretty disgusting.

There was a few other dreams, that I don't remember clear enough to write.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Sunday/August/6/2006
I was only partially Lucid in this dream.

I was with a group of people. I'm not sure what we were doing, but suddenly I become Lucid for no reason. Then almost right away I begin to hear this voice in my head. The voice is talking about time travel. I can't remember the details but it seemed pretty meaningful at the time. Then for some reason, I feel like I am hearing the thoughts of a near by dream character. I walk up to the dream character. And I tell him, that I can hear him thinking about time travel. Then I started trying to levitate somebody in the dream. I was Lucid enough, to remember that I wanted to practice my levitating skills. I was doing this when I woke up.

----------


## Caradon

A Past Lucid
Tues/August/8/2006
A leap of faith
In this dream I am at the cabin. I am outside near the front of the property, and on the big hill near the highway. Instead of the hill sloping gradually down. I am standing at the top of a high rocky cliff, with a vertical drop. I am not sure how, or when I realized I was dreaming. But, as I look out over the edge of the cliff. I am about 90&#37; aware that I am dreaming. I am thinking about jumping from the cliff, and trying to fly. But, as I look down at the rocks far below, I am afraid that I will fall. In waking life I have a bad fear of heights. But in Lucid Dreams, I never have any fear especially of heights. I love heights In Lucid Dreams. But right now I am afraid, so I am not fully Lucid. I say to myself "come on, you know it's a dream. even if you fall, you can, land on your feet with no harm." I only half believe it, and I am trying to convince myself. Then I do something I am very proud of. I take two steps and jump into open air! For a moment I have the sensation of pure terror. And I feel my stomach rise into my throat. Then, the full realization that I am dreaming, washes over me. I lose all fear, and I fly. I am Thinking wow another Lucid Dream. I fly around to where our driveway is, and I land. For some reason as I walk on the ground. I feel like I am losing lucidity. So I go back up to the high cliff and I jump again. Just to keep myself  Lucid. This time I jump with no fear. And as I fly back around I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Hypnagogic imagery

I heard a random voice say. " Thats fifty percent more green peppers you have there."
Then I saw the image of a squirrel running through the grass near a tree.
Then I saw a jogger at the park that I go to all the time.

Normal dream # 1
I was on my computer, and I was trying to bring up the pictures I have saved, and watch them as a slide show. But I couldn't get them to come up. And I was also looking at stuff on Dream Views. I had a pizza cooking so I left the computer to get the pizza.

Normal dream # 2
My car was parked in front of a dumpster, where it should not be parked. I went out to my car, and there was a garbage truck trying to get to the dumpster. I get there Just in time before the car gets towed away. But I notice that I now have a ticket.

Normal dream # 3
For some reason I am at the police station. They are making me take a drug test to see if I have been doing anything illegal. Actually what they want, is to put me to work doing community service. When they find out that I have no drugs at all in my blood. They try and talk me into doing volunteer work for them. Because they are desperately in need of help. I tell them no way, I have to work enough already.

Normal dream # 4
I am at this place that has a lot of really fancy sports cars. There is one that I am thinking about buying. They tell, me that it is going to cost me eighty thousand dollars.
I tell them that there is no way that I can afford that. But they are really determined to sell me the car. I eventually talk them down, to ten thousand dollars. Plus a free custom paint job to go with it.

Normal Dream # 5

I just saw this one in my notes from last night. I had forgotten about it. so I came back to add it.
I was driving my car, and I could not find the road I was looking for. I ended up getting completely lost.
Thats all I remember about it. This happens to me a lot when I am driving in my dreams.

In my nap
I don't remember much from my nap. There was just one that I remember a little bit of.
It was about Lucid Dreaming. From the feel of it, I know I was just on the edge of getting Lucid. Two days in a row thinking about Lucid dreaming, while in a dream.
It's a good sign!

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Date: Unknown
I just remembered this Lucid dream today. And I thought I would write it before I forget again.

I was being chased by the police for some unknown reason. I am running through a parking lot. I get into a car and there are keys in it. I turn the keys and the car starts.
I start racing away, and there are a lot of cop cars after me. At some point here, I realize I am dreaming. I am driving the car on a road, that is along side a high cliff. I am thinking that, there should be no reason I can't fly the car, the same way I fly myself. I say to myself, " lets see them follow me here." I then swerve the car, and crash through the guard rail. I am easily able to keep the car levitated in the sky, and I fly away. Thats really all I remember about it.

----------


## Caradon

Dream # 1
I was at a park that had RV camp sites.( The park I always go, to has a camping area like that) I wanted to go into the main office building for some reason. But there was a lot of people in there, and I thought I would wait a while. I started walking down the road, just checking out all the cool RV's and campers. I have always found fancy RV's fascinating for some reason. I look up at the sky and it's really cloudy, I am wondering how bad of a storm is coming. I start walking back, and now there is an old friend with me.( I dream about this old friend a lot) The next thing I know, me and my friend are on a sled. And we start sliding down a hill. ( There is now snow on the ground. For some reason I can't see, something is blocking my vision. I am getting worried that we will hit A tree. But we get to the bottom without hitting a tree.

Note: sledding down a hill is a very common way for me to get Lucid. I will be sledding down a hill, hit a jump, get airborne, and become Lucid. No jump this time though. :Sad: 

There is a trail that goes through a pine forest, and I am thinking about how fun it would be, to take my snowmobile here. My friend and I start pushing the sled with our hands. (we are still sitting in the sled) We make our way down the trail, and I start to worry about running into a bear. We probably would have too! except for the fact, that the trail became a city street. We are pushing along, and we go by a park with swing sets. There is now a school bus on the road with us. The bus gets a little to close, and one of the tires rubs up against me. I am thinking about how it's going to feel, if one of those tires rolls over me. My friend and I push the sled faster, and we leave the bus in the dust,

Dream # 2
I am with this tourist group. And we are at this place, that has this huge underground cave system. The caves are all lit up with lights. And I can see pipes with water dripping from them. There is a special part of the tour, that people can purchase for an extra charge. They have a coaster car, that will take you down a track, deep into the earth. A few other people, and I, go to the area where we are supposed to purchase a ticket for this ride. There is a guy working there. he is reluctant, and does not want to take us down. For some reason, I become aware that he does not want to take us down, because he has killed somebody. And just put the body down the tunnel to hide it. There are these metal ducts along the ceiling, like for air or something. There is something red dripping out of one of them. And I realize that he must have stuffed another body in there as well. A woman I am with, notices the red stuff dripping from the duct, and is starting to call attention to it. I am getting worried, that she will be putting us in danger. The next thing I know, the man is attacking her. He has his hands around her throat. I run over to help her. And as I get near, I can see that the man has turned into some kind of vampire creature. And is sucking the life energy out of the woman. The vampire looks up at me, and drops the woman. she is pale and almost dead. The vampire takes the energy he sucked out of her, and throws it at me. Like some kind of energy ball weapon. I actually run up the wall, and around the vampire to avoid it.( that was pretty cool) On the other side, I pick up the woman and start to run away. I now notice other vampire creatures all over the place. And I realize, that this one vampire, has been killing the parents of the tourist. And keeping the children so he can build a vampire army. For some reason the vampire lord decides to let us go. But he says, that if we tell anybody about what we have seen. They will come hunting us. I wake up about here.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey there!  ::D: 

Wow sledding down a hill is such a cool way to get lucid... I can just imagine you flying through the air and in mid-scream realize it's a dream and relax. :p

----------


## Caradon

> Hey there! 
> 
> Wow sledding down a hill is such a cool way to get lucid... I can just imagine you flying through the air and in mid-scream realize it's a dream and relax. :p



Yeah, thats pretty much how it happens. It's great fun!

----------


## Caradon

Same night as above
Dream # 3 A continuation of Dream # 2
I am part of this big family, and we are in a really big house. The woman that I had rescued from the vampire, is now supposed to be my mother. We are telling somebody at the house, about the encounter with the vampire. And I am describing how the vampire threw the energy blast at me. But somehow, the vampires now know that we are talking about them. I look up, and I can see a couple of them staring in, through a big glass window. They have come to silence us. I run up the stairs, and I can here them breaking into the house behind me. I go into one of the bedrooms, and push open a window. I climb out, and I am hanging on the side of the house. I realize that this really is not a good place to hide. But I can't think of a better one at the moment. I see a couple other of my family members, come out the window. two of them fall and get injured. suddenly I see more and more people around the house. And they are armed to fight the vampires. Near me on the edge of the roof. I can see what looks like a B.B. gun. I am happy to find it. I know it wont kill them, but I can at least annoy them really bad. But I have no ammo for it. I look around and I see a nail. I pick up the nail, and I am able to load it into the gun. I try to fire it, and it just slides out of the barrel and falls on the ground. I wake up about here.

I am not going to have time to write everything. I am skipping to the last one because it has significance

I am at a park on a swing set. There is a girl there swinging as well. I start to swing higher. I tell the girl how I am afraid of heights. But then I tell her, that I like to jump from skyscrapers. I tell her that I only do that in Lucid Dreams though. I keep swinging higher. I am thinking about jumping from the swing, while it is swinging high.
I change my mind at the last moment. I decide it's not a good idea. :Sad:  If only I would have...  

Comments: Three days in a row, thinking about Lucid Dreaming while in a dream.
And today, twice in the presence of two very familiar dreamsigns. Well, the same one twice. Motion leading into getting airborne. first the sled, and then almost jumping from the swing! The swing is a new one, but the result could have been the same.
I want to mention, that the last two days I have been staying very focused on becoming Lucid. And my recall has become much more clear and vivid because of it.
For this reason, I don't agree when people say, that you should not try to induce a Lucid Dream if your recall is bad. Because for me at least. Just the act of trying to induce a Lucid Dream, always improves my recall in a big way. But I admit it can be frustrating if you work all day at becoming Lucid, then don't remember any dreams.
But if you can get over that, and keep at it. Recall comes back shortly.

----------


## Caradon

Just a brief outline.

Swimming in the ocean. I can see a big shark below. trying to get to a rescue helicopter. shark takes out helicopter.

Walking on A forest trail. The brush closes in around me and the trail disappears. I get completely lost.

I am at work, and M's dog is there running loose around the place.

I am at a place to take my drivers test.

----------


## Caradon

Last night I had another one of those dreams, Where I was telling somebody about a Lucid dream I just had. I was really excited about finally getting Lucid again. But when I woke up, I couldn't bring back the memory of the Lucid. But I clearly remember the excitement of knowing I just had a Lucid Dream.-

I was on some kind of very large ship on the ocean. I think it was a cruise ship, but I am not sure. We were in a big storm, and the engine had stalled.
I knew that if the ship was not able to turn into the waves. A large wave would hit us from the side and sink us. I put a life jacket on, and I climbed down the side of the ship somehow. Down by the water, there is this pull start cord. And I start trying to pull start the engine, as if it were a lawn mower or something. I am pulling and pulling, but the engine won't turn over.
Suddenly the ship is rolling over and sinking. I am surprised at how fast it sank. I get pulled down with it quite a ways. Then I get separated from the ship, and start to make my way to the surface. It's a long way up but I make it. I am a little bit afraid of being adrift in the open sea. I look around, and I am relieved that I can see Land. It's a ways away, But I can get to it. I am thinking, Now if I can just make it before any sharks come. And I am thinking the land is some deserted island or something. And I am wondering what I am going to do to survive. I make it near to the shore when I wake up.-

I am at my house, and some fire inspector is coming to inspect the house.
I suddenly get worried, that he is going to tell me that my messy walk in closet is a fire hazard. I am trying to straighten it out before he can see it. the closet turns into the basement of a house that I lived in as a teenager.
And I am just trying to get everything organized. Thats all I remember.-

There was a strange dream, about some one legged psycho guy with a dark cloak, and a hook for a hand. I was watching as if it were a movie. And the guy was getting ready to go out and terrorize people. The guy also had a family that didn't suspect what he was up to at night.-

I was dreaming about reading a post on Dream Views. the person was saying, that Lucid Dreams ruined his dreaming life. He was saying that, he used to have really vivid detailed dreams. Until he started Lucid Dreaming. Now all his dreams are fuzzy with no detail or color. I am sure this dream came from all of the posts I see, from people saying they're Lucid Dreams are like that. Since I have never in my life had a dream like that, I find this very strange. And I am afraid, that reading about stuff like that, will make it start happening to 
me. I now consider myself pretty fortunate, That all my dreams are so vivid and intense. Lucid or not. I just remember some of them more clearly than others.

Cool, I'm starting to get a lot faster at typing I got these done pretty quick.
plus I really Love the spell checker, it's saving me a lot of time. But, it's not always perfect at spelling either. :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

I have dreams about posting or being on DV a lot.  Sometimes it is like a real place, other times it is like I am in the computer or something.

Don't worry about your dreams going bad, I'm sure that won't happen.  You really do have amazing variety and recall, that won't change because of a random dream-post.

Hey I just read the dream where you saw me on a couch.  Sometimes my hair is dark, but not right now! (Red).  And I look like that a lot, people always tell me to cheer up, even when nothing is wrong.:p

----------


## Caradon

Thanks Moonbeam.
Its pretty cool that my image of you was close to the mark. I'm Taking off to the cabin tomorrow after work. Won't be back until Tuesday sometime. Hopefully I will Have a Lucid to write when I get back. It will be tricky trying to focus on it during, the commotion of getting ready to go. But I will try my best. But if I happen to get Lucid tonight. I will Log in, Just to say that I did, Before taking off. :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Good luck!  Hope you have a good dream for me to read...

Have fun at the cabin...and watch out for bears!  Just kidding.  Only in your dreams.

----------


## Caradon

Lucidity Returns
Sunday night/ July/15/2007

It was a successful trip to the cabin. I survived using my new chain saw for the first time, With no missing body parts. I didn't get eaten by any bears.
And I had two Lucid Dreams. One on each night. The second one is on the Lucid task page.

This one was pretty short, and I almost didn't remember it. The memory came back after a few minutes of being awake. I was in an outdoor setting, and I was talking to somebody. I don't remember the details of the conversation. But at some point while I was in the conversation I realized I was dreaming. I started to slowly levitate. it was in the middle of the conversation, and the guy was talking. It seemed kind of rude to fly away while he was talking. So I didn't go to high at first. But eventually I started to levitate higher, and higher. Until I had a really good view of the surrounding area. There were some buildings, that could have been houses. And there were a lot of trees. I remember the joy I was feeling, as I started to fly higher. But I must have woke up, because I don't remember anything else about it.

There was another dream the same night, That could of become Lucid. I was riding a BMX bike on a track, that was more like a moto cross track. There was a steep hill leading to some really big jumps. But I ended up getting to afraid to hit the jump and slowing down. So I didn't get Lucid.

----------


## Caradon

I was at a play ground by a school, and there was this Doberman pincher. It started following me. I was a little afraid of it, but it didn't seem very hostile.
I reached out to pet it on the head, but as I did it started to growl. And it started to get even more hostile with every moment. Until it started trying to attack me. There was this tall pole, and I climbed the pole to get away from it. I eventually realized that the dog was upset, because of this object I had. There was something evil about the object, and the dog could sense it. I'm not sure what it was, or where I got it. The next thing I know, the dream turns into this elaborate nightmare. The evil object is causing everyone to go insane and start killing each other. People are attacking and stabbing each other to death, with any kind of weapon that happens to be laying around. Like broken bottles and such. Towards the end of the dream I was starting to get pretty freaked out. It was getting to the point, where I had no way to avoid the slaughter. I was starting to feel the Kind of fear, that would have caused me to become  Lucid. But I ended up waking up before that could happen. ( Just my subconscious trying to force me into Lucidity. It likes to help me out that way sometimes.)

There was more to this dream. It actually started out as a very nice dream, that transformed into a crazy nightmare.
I had a bunch of other dreams, but I recall this one the best. Can't remember the other ones well enough to write them.

----------


## Moonbeam

I used to use the fear to wake up; I kind of got in that habit.  I'd like to break it and get lucid instead, but every once in a while, if I get really scared I wake up instantly.  Even if I'm already lucid sometimes.  It's just too real sometimes.

----------


## Caradon

> I used to use the fear to wake up; I kind of got in that habit. I'd like to break it and get lucid instead, but every once in a while, if I get really scared I wake up instantly. Even if I'm already lucid sometimes. It's just too real sometimes.



Yeah it's better if you get Lucid, and then stay in the dream. your right it is pretty real. I used to have a lot of really bad nightmares when I was younger. But somewhere along the line, I started getting Lucid once I reach a certain point of fear. It's quite a relief and all fear would dissolve for me.
I don't have to many nightmares scary enough to make me Lucid any more though. Something I have done a lot of, to give myself confidence in the dream.
Is play with the indestructibility of my dream body. Once you know for a fact, that nothing can harm you. It's a lot easier to lose your fear in any situation you find your self in. Call me strange, but I seem to always enjoy testing that belief.

hopefully I will get another scary bear dream soon. the last one did the trick pretty well.

----------


## The Cusp

The type of text you were using, the size of you titles, and you avatar all combine for a nice look for your DJ.  Has almost a gothic feel to it.

----------


## Caradon

> The type of text you were using, the size of you titles, and you avatar all combine for a nice look for your DJ. Has almost a gothic feel to it.



Thanks cusp, I was wondering if I should keep using that text or not. did you mean the bear avatar I'm using now? or that last dark one I was using?

----------


## Caradon

Geeze, my real dad just died a few minutes ago. It was from drinking too much alcohol in his lifetime. he was only in his 50's or maybe early 60's. Not sure why I'm posting this, but I was logged in when I got the call. And just felt like I had to say it.

----------


## Caradon

Faster than a speeding bullet

Only slept a couple of hours last night, didn't have much recall. Didn't get my nap in either, because of thinking about my Dad, I couldn't fall asleep. I didn't have a close relationship with him. I really did not even know him all that well. But his death is having more of an effect on me, than I thought it would.

There was a guy with a gun, and he was going to shoot somebody. He fired the gun, and some other guy ran in front of the bullet, to stop it from hitting the other person.
The thing is, is that the guy moved so fast that he got in front of the bullet after the gun was fired. I was so amazed that he was able to do that, that I was telling people about what I had seen. Thats all I remember.

Early this spring I had bought some Rollerblades. I figured that since I get Lucid so often from motion dreams. And moving on my feet real fast. That if I started Rollerblading I would dream about it, and I would probably get Lucid because of it.
But I have not really done it much. Only three times when I first got them to be exact.
I think I will start using them more. I will at least skate down the road a little each night before going to sleep. Maybe in the winter,( if we actually get any snow) I will get a sled and go to the sledding hill down the road. I'm a little old for sledding, but it would be worth it if I get Lucid because of it.

----------


## Moonbeam

Caradon, I'm sorry to hear about your Dad.  It sounds like you may not have been very close to him; I don't know if that makes it easier or harder.

 ::hug:: Thinking about you.

You posted at the same time as me!

(Rollerblades induced lucid dreaming has to be the most original method I have seen!  I've got some, but I  haven't gotten them out in a while.  Let me know if it works!)

----------


## Caradon

Thanks Moonbeam, I just have a really strange feeling about it right now. I know he is a lot better off than he was. Man, if people really understood what alcohol can do to you, There would be a lot less people drinking I bet. It did some pretty sick things to his body.

I will let you know about the Rolllerblades, I am pretty sure it will work.
I know if I dream about Rollerblading, I will become super Rollerblader and be all over the place. :smiley:  And of course, I will post any dreams about it here.

----------


## Moonbeam

My Dad's a recovering alcoholic. If he hadn't quit drinking, there's no way I would have a relationship with him at this point.  Some people get it, but most don't, it's almost like a random thing has to happen that makes you realize something.  So I know where you're coming from.

I wish I was a super roller-blader.  I look like a dork because I wear all the gear all over my body.  But I fall a lot and I don't want to get hurt.  Maybe in my dreams I'll do it too..

Hey, task of the month idea!  Need to add something tho, like roller blade on the great wall 0f china or something.

----------


## Caradon

> My Dad's a recovering alcoholic. If he hadn't quit drinking, there's no way I would have a relationship with him at this point. Some people get it, but most don't, it's almost like a random thing has to happen that makes you realize something. So I know where you're coming from.
> 
> I wish I was a super roller-blader. I look like a dork because I wear all the gear all over my body. But I fall a lot and I don't want to get hurt. Maybe in my dreams I'll do it too..
> 
> Hey, task of the month idea! Need to add something tho, like roller blade on the great wall 0f china or something.



I'm glad that your Dad is recovering. I was getting into drinking a little to much for a while also. When I was a teenager I really drank a lot. Most teens do like to drink though. But if I would have  known then exactly what it does to you, I would have never drank. I eventually just got tired of it and quit.
Right now I'm about as likely to drink gasoline.

So far I have been Lucky with the Rollerblades, I have not fallen yet.

I'm in a pretty good mood right now. Just got back from a fun skate. I seem to be catching on to it pretty quick. I seem to be going faster easier. I'm not sure this is good, since I have not quite got the hang of stopping yet. Well jumping into the grass seems to work well.

I jumped off my first curb tonight.
It was a short one, about half the hight of a normal curb. It was pretty easy as long as you keep your weight forward, and are not going to slow off of it.
X-games here I come!

I'm Looking forward to skating in my dreams. It should be fun Lucid or not.
I have to try skating across the side of a building! I hope you get to do it too! Yeah it would be fun to have some kind of Lucid task for it.

----------


## Caradon

A brief moment of Lucidity
Not to great of recall today, Probably from being so tired. slept four hours when I got home from work. But I can remember very small portions of six different dreams.

I was messing with a stack of some kind of objects. Not even sure what they were.
Maybe a stack of books, or square plastic containers. Anyway I suddenly realized I was dreaming. I had just enough time to think oh wow! this is a dream! And be happy about getting Lucid again, before waking up. I'm tempted to add this one to my Lucid count since I became fully Lucid. 

 My step Dad had some new business going. There were lots of people working for him. And they were all busy looking up stuff in some kind of books, and making phone calls.

I was driving a semi truck on the freeway. I have no idea why. This is a strange new thing that has been coming up in my dreams over the last year. My Aunts husband was a semi truck driver. He died of a heart attack last summer while getting ready for a cross country trip in the truck. There must be some kind of connection between this, and my recent dreams of semi trucks.

I dreamed that I was trying to sleep, and my one and a half year old nephew kept pestering me and keeping me up.

I was telling somebody that I had my own airline jet, and it was ready to fly somewhere.

I am in a grocery store, and I am watching somebody sharpening a kitchen knife.

----------


## Moonbeam

I used to be able to turn around and skate backwards while going fairly fast, one side was easier than the other but I can't remember which.  I never could learn to stop by spinning around really fast; I saw people doing that when they'd come to an intersection, pretty cool.  I'm not very athletic.  I didn't try much jumping.  Well where did I put those...I bet they're dusty...

----------


## Caradon

I haven't really tried skating backwards yet. I figured out how to do the spin around and stop thing. But I can't do it while moving to fast. I'm mostly just playing with trying to jump, to ensure that when I dream about skating, I will be trying to jump over things. The idea, is that I will catch enough air so that I will realize I am dreaming. Flying is my number one dreamsign. I almost always become lucid when I get in the air. Unless it's been to long since my last Lucid, then sometimes I will miss it.

----------


## Caradon

Hypnagogic imagery # 1
My skating idea is already starting to work!

I laid down about a half hour before getting up for work. just to doze a little bit. I slid into a scene where I was skating down a park trail. It felt good, I was really light on my feet. Then I slid back awake. ( before hearing of the term wild, I always called it a slide. Because to me, it feels like I'm sliding into a dream.)

Hypnagogic imagery # 2
After coming home from work. Well... I actually stopped at the park first, and skated a little before coming home. I laid down and started visualizing myself skating. I was so exhausted that I slid into the dream pretty quick. I could actually feel the motion first before seeing anything. Then I slid into a dream, where Moonbeam and I were skating through a parking lot. There were speed bumps stretching across the parking lot. And we were skipping over them with ease. Then I slid back awake as always.

Later there were more dreams about skating that I couldn't"t really recall.

War machine
I was in the military, and they gave me control of this thing, that was like a giant war bus. It was equipped with all sorts of missiles, and other weapons. I'm accidentally pushing the wrong buttons, and missiles are flying off to who knows where. And I am like, "oops" ::D: 
Then the dream changes, and I am a fireman. I am driving A red fire truck around. And I am looking forward to getting my first call.

Dad is recovering.
I dreamed that there had been some kind of mix up. My Dad had not really died after all, and he is in the hospital on the way to full recovery.

Subway
I am at subway, and I am watching as they put together my sandwich.( must have been hungry)

----------


## Caradon

The car shop
I was at some place, with some people. I have the feeling, that the people were criminals. I see the bat mobile parked off to the side. Not the old one, but the one from the new movie.Then, I am talking to somebody about giving my car a custom paint job. I am describing to them how I want it to look. They have an air plane, and we all load into it. I don't know why, but we fly away somewhere. I am in the bathroom of the plane, and I break the door handle. So it keeps swinging open on me.

An unrecalled Lucid
Last night I had a Lucid Dream, But I could not recall it fully! I remember that I was Lucid. And I remember the feeling of it. And I remember telling somebody it was a dream. Other than that, no recall of it. :Sad: 

Today I had my first fall on my skates. And it was right in front of some people that were watching me. ::?:  I was practicing my cornering and stuff. Just trying to get a little more agile on them. I started getting a little over confident, and I took this sharp corner to fast, and the pavement was a little uneven. I lost my balance and went down.
I fell pretty smooth though, I turned my body just right, and slid right onto my butt.

I bought a new watch, to help motivate me to do more reality checks. something I never really do enough of. I have a timer set to go off every ten minutes, to remind me to do them. I will look at the watch a few times to see if the numbers change. And if nobody's around watching me I will do the nose check as well. Its kind of funny trying to explain to people why my watch alarm keeps going off. I just tell them it's part of an experiment I am doing. :wink2:   So between the skates, the watch, and my normal mental focusing. I should be able to get things going pretty good I hope. Now, I just need to start sleeping a little more.

----------


## Caradon

Shitty recall
finally got the chance to sleep a little but recall was bad.

There was something about my sisters boyfriend driving like a maniac.

This one took me forever to recall. there was some kind of strange little animal running around in my house. My dog wanted to kill it but I stopped her. I eventually caught and held it up. It was about the size of a hamster, and all furry. don't know what it was though.

Maybe I will get some dreams when I take a nap today.

Oh, There was some hypnagogic imagery of skating down a park trail hill. Thats exactly the kind of skating dream I'm trying to incubate.

----------


## Caradon

In my nap today
I had a very vivid memory of sitting in a bed, wrapped up in blankets, in front of a big window. The sky was cloudy, and the wind was blowing so hard that the trees were bent over. I see somebody coming out of a house across the street. They See me at the window and wave. It's a guy I work with, and he comes knocking at my door delivering mail.

I am in front of a TV playing a video game. My brother is there, and I am telling him about this car racing game thats coming out soon. the phone rings and it is a girlfriend from a long long time ago. I occasionally dream about this girlfriend. Also, I gave up video games to do more reading. And to focus on Lucid Dreaming. I decided that, when there is Lucid Dreaming. Video games are just a lazy persons virtual reality.
And video games were making it so I couldn't Lucid Dream. (I would get excited about a new game, and thats where all my thoughts would go)

----------


## Caradon

In my nap today
I had a very vivid memory of sitting in a bed, wrapped up in blankets, in front of a big window. The sky was cloudy, and the wind was blowing so hard that the trees were bent over. I see somebody coming out of a house across the street. They See me at the window and wave. It's a guy I work with, and he comes knocking at my door delivering mail.

I am in front of a TV playing a video game. My brother is there, and I am telling him about this car racing game thats coming out soon. the phone rings and it is a girlfriend from a long long time ago. I occasionally dream about this girlfriend. Also, I gave up video games to do more reading. And to focus on Lucid Dreaming. I decided that, when there is Lucid Dreaming. Video games are just a lazy persons virtual reality.
And video games were making it so I couldn't Lucid Dream. (I would get excited about a new game, and thats where all my thoughts would go)  

I'm not sure how this post got made twice, But I can't delete it.

----------


## Moonbeam

> . Also, I gave up video games to do more reading. And to focus on Lucid Dreaming. I decided that, when there is Lucid Dreaming. Video games are just a lazy persons virtual reality.



Yes!

----------


## Caradon

Best dreamsign missed!
I have this thing, that is a cross between a snowboard, and a jets-ski. There is a lot of snow and I am trying to ride this thing. At first it just keeps sinking into the snow, and I can't get it to go. So I start pushing it along to to help get the speed up, before jumping on. This seems to work, and it gets going. Just barley at first, but then I am riding across the snow all out of control. It's really hilly and I'm skiing all over the side of this hill. Then somehow, without me even noticing. The snowboard/jet-ski becomes a big balloon. I am hanging from the string, and starting to float into the sky.
I get to a pretty good height, but not really high. I float along for a while, then I land.
I look up at the sky, and I can see these brilliantly colorful fireworks. I watch them for a while before waking up.

I am a little annoyed I didn't get Lucid while floating into the air. It just goes to show how out of whack I have been lately. but I am really just glad I had this dream. Because my recall has not been that great the last couple of days.
And it brings back a fond memory, of another Lucid dream I once had. Where I got Lucid from floating into the air, while hanging from a balloon.

Tornado aftermath
Not a lot to this dream. My neighborhood was flattened by a tornado. And everyone was going through the rubble looking for stuff, and trying to start cleaning it up.

New apartment
Why do I always dream about moving into new apartments?
Anyway, I was at this apartment complex. and I was viewing different empty units trying to decide which one I wanted. I just remember this one really well. It had a really strange smell to it. And I was thinking that they must not be done with the clean up work.

There were some other dreams that I am not really sure how to describe. I have a good visual of them, but the story line is all mixed up. I'm not even really sure exactly what was going on in them.

----------


## Caradon

Communications from beyond
The dead were somehow communicating with my nephew through a mirror. Even though he can't talk yet.( It was kind of creepy) Then we were watching some show about a car that came to life. Kind of like the cars movie.

Hackers in my computer
There was a strange dream about hackers getting into my computer, and doing all sorts of messed up stuff.

Skating
Something about skating outside my house in the dark. I didn't have a flashlight, so I started looking through the car for one. At some point, I tried starting the car but nothing would happen when I turned the key.

Lost dog
I am riding my bike along the creek trail by my house. The creek is all dried up from lack of rain. And there is all sorts of garbage and crap laying in the mud. I leave the trail, and I am riding along the road.  There are a lot of strange looking clouds in the sky. Some of them look like they could be funnel clouds, and I am wondering about tornado's. But then I notice some trees on fire. And I realize what I thought were funnel clouds, is actually smoke billowing upwards from the trees. I can see some guy with a big hose, spaying the trees with water.

I finally make it to my house, But it is the house I used to live in as a teenager. There is some strange dog in the yard, that I had never seen before. I see that it has a collar, so I bring it into the house, And I am going to call the owner. But then I see somebody out in the yard. It turns out that they are looking for the dog. For some reason, I walk back to their house with them. their house is just down the road, and it turns out to be a church. They are trying to convince me to join their church, but I don't want to.

Comments
Recall is getting better again, but it was still mostly just a lot of fragments.

----------


## Caradon

Hypnagogic imagery
I was on my Rollerblades, and I was skating at the school parking lot by my house. It was dark, I couldn't see very well. But I was going so fast, and I had such perfect control. I must have been wearing headphones because I could hear music. I was starting to worry that I would hit some object with my skates and wipe out. It didn't last long before sliding back awake.

I have had a lot of hypnagogic imagery skating, but not a good actual dream of it yet.

Ocean adventure
I was at the bottom of the ocean. I wasn't wearing any kind of scuba gear that I can remember. I was looking around in fascination at the landscape of the ocean floor. It looked a lot like a normal landscape. the ground had rolling hills, and there were even trees. there was a building down there, because I was part of some kind of underwater expedition. And thats where we were staying. There was a woman with me. She was some kind of expert on ocean life. she suddenly claps her hands, and I know she is doing so, to call some sharks. I see a large shark come swimming toward us, from over a hill. I watch as the shark dives straight at the woman. At the last moment, she rolls out of the way  and the shark dives head first into the sand. Then the shark swims away. Now it's my turn. She claps her hands again and this big hammer head shark comes swimming at me. I roll out of the way at the last moment and the same thing happens. (Why we are doing this I have no idea) there is some kind of fence near by. It has posts, with that plastic crime scene tape, stringing between them.
I see the woman get her foot tangled in the fence. And there is a long struggle to get her out. we go inside the building, and try to radio the surface world. but the radio has been sabotaged, by somebody who doe's not want us contacting the surface. I figure out who did it, I am getting into a fight with the person when I wake up.

Old house-Old friend
I am at the same old house, I was at in yesterdays dream. and I was with the same old friend I always dream about. my friend was annoying somebody else that was at the house too. The other person pulls my friends head off and sets it on the couch. It's not as bad as it sounds. Because my friend is now Data, from star trek the next generation. He is a robot, so it doesn't harm him at all. His head is just sitting there on the couch talking away.

Messy garage.
I am trying to find room to put the four wheeler in the garage. But there is so much junk in there, that I can't get it in. The whole dream is just me trying to move stuff around to make room.

swimming pool.
All day today, I have been extremely focused on trying to notice if I am dreaming. And as a result, When I came home and slept for an hour, I had very vivid dream recall.

I was riding a motor cycle down a road. The bike had a radio, and I was messing with it, getting different music. Then my perspective changed, to what I think they call third person. I was behind the motor cycle, and it was speeding ahead farther and farther. It was getting hard to control it, from this perspective. I was thinking about how odd this was, and I was near to realizing I was dreaming. Then I eventually catch up to the bike, and I am on it again. I am starting to worry about getting lost. But now I know where I am. I am in the parking lot of the swimming pool I was looking for. I park the bike, and walk to the entrance to the pool. I look back at the bike sitting there, and I am worried somebody may steal it while I am swimming. I decide, I will just swim for a minute and come back. I enter the swimming area, and I see this concession stand. I am very thirsty, so I  walk over there to get something to drink, and buy my swimming pass. There is something very odd about the cash exchange, That nearly alerts me to the fact that I am dreaming. I shrug it off, and walk to the pool. There is no water in the pool, because it is too early in the season, and they have not gotten it ready yet.
But all along the bottom of the pool, there are lawn chairs. And there are girls in bikinis laying in the chairs. And the really odd thing, is that they are all sound asleep.
This sight is so odd, that it nearly alerts me to that fact that I am dreaming as well. I am looking at the girls. And thinking about how uncomfortable I would be, trying to sleep in a public place like that. then I wake up.

----------


## Moonbeam

Lots of recall, rollerblades, and almost lucid! You seem to be on the verge.

----------


## Caradon

> Lots of recall, rollerblades, and almost lucid! You seem to be on the verge.



Yeah, it felt that way yesterday. If I can keep the kind of focus I have had the last couple of days, I will start getting them sooner or later. I also started a new book, That should help as well.

----------


## Caradon

Alien space adventure
Friday and Saturday  nights, are my nights for not getting much sleep. Well, even less than my normal four to six hours.

OK, the alien space dream, was the coolest one of the night. But this one was really beyond my ability to describe with words. I was in outer space. there was this giant thing, that was almost mushroom shaped, and it was kind of a light blue color.  It was some kind of living alien creature, and also a ship. I have a really clear visual of stuff that was going on. But I am really not sure, exactly what was happening. But the dream had a really magical feeling to it.

Snow tunnel
I was trying to crawl through this tunnel along side a cliff. It was made of snow, and I could hardly fit through it. I was trying to dig it out wider, But, I was afraid it would cave in on me, and I would suffocate. Eventually I make it to the end of the tunnel, and I am up on a high hill. There are notebooks and pens, that I had put there earlier. And I am about to sit there and start writing something.

Parking lot
I am in a parking lot, with somebody that I work with. we are just talking when it starts to rain. We decide to get out of the rain. Thats all I really remember.

Running
I am at the park, and I am running. I am just running, and running, down the trail. I am amazed at my stamina. I am even keeping up with some people on bikes. I have gotten lucid many times from running dreams. Hence my skating idea.

----------


## Moonbeam

You sleep even less than me!

What are you reading?  (I'm going to be gone for a week, so you'll probably be done with it by the time I see this.)

----------


## Caradon

I'm reading a book called Shield of Thunder, By David Gemmell. he's my favorite fantasy writer. I probably won't have it done by the time you get back. because I don't get a lot of time to read all at once. a half hour to an hour, here and there. Except maybe on my days off I will get a good chunk of it read.

I get into this sleep cycle, that when I get off work I am so tired that I have to sleep for an hour or two. then I am wide awake, and I stay up until 12:00 or 1:00. or even later sometimes. then I get up at 5:00 am. But on the weekends I have to be up by at least 4:00 am. Because I start at 5:00 am on those days. And it's hard to change my sleep schedule for the weekend. so sometimes I am working on very little sleep.

----------


## Caradon

Car in strange garage
The dream starts out, that my dog is loose outside with no leash.  she sees something up by a busy highway, and starts to chase it. I am freaked out because I think she will run out into traffic. I call for her to come back, as I am chasing after her. to my relief she stops before running out into the road. I start walking back with  her, when I see this  gun on the ground. It looks like an Uzi, and is attached to a stick somehow. I pull the stick off of it and throw it on the ground. It turns out, that it's a squirt gun. and it is full of water. I play around with it a little, and I wonder if some kids had left it there and will be looking for it later. I go back to where my car is parked. My car is parked in some strangers garage. I had been sneaking my car in there, so I didn't have to pay for parking. But the owner now is aware that I have been parking there. And is trying to make it so that I can't park there anymore. I get into my car, and I  am trying to start it. But nothing happens when I turn the key. the car is in the wrong gear, and I can't remember what gear it is supposed to be in to start it  I eventually get it in the right gear and it starts.I try to drive away, but the car won't go. There is a slight incline, and for some reason the car does not have enough power to move up it. I see some kids, and I ask them if they will help me push it. And I tell them I will give them this cool squirt gun if they help me. We get the car moving, and I talk to the owner of the garage, before leaving.
I tell him that I won't park there anymore if he really doesn't want me  to.

A dream of work.
I am at work.I have no shoes on, and I am only wearing socks. There is water on the floor and my socks are getting soaked. There is all sorts of clutter every where, and all the shelves are disorganized. I am worried that stuff is going to fall on me when I am working.

Bakers square.
I am at bakers square, and a waitress is finding me a table. For some reason I am already looking through my wallet. The amount of money in my wallet, keeps changing as I look through it. The waitress takes some of my money, and puts it on another table for somebody else's tip. I am confused by this. And I ask her about it. 

Guitar
I am with my step brother, and he is playing the guitar on my amp.(we used to play together a lot.) He sounds really good, he is playing some really technical music.

Old friend
I am talking to an old friend on the phone. At the same time I am eating, and I am having a hard time of it. So I tell him that I will call him back when I am done.

There is some other stuff, that I can only remember very little.

----------


## Caradon

Chainsaw
for some reason, I wanted to mess around with the chain saw. so I took it out of the case, and shook it a little bit just to make sure the oil was mixed. When I started shaking it it started up. I took it outside And pulled the throttle trigger, but the chain wasn't  moving. I realized I had the chain break on, so I took the brake off. The chain started spinning on the blade fine now. Now I am wondering what I will cut with it. I look around and I see a tree that had fallen over in the yard.(how convenient) I walk over to the tree, and I can't get a clear cut on it because of to many branches in the way. So I start cutting the branches away. When I get enough branches cleared, I cut the trunk of the tree. The chainsaw goes through it really fast and easy. Suddenly my step Dad comes walking around the side of the house. "What are you doing he asks?"
"Just playing with the chainsaw." I tell him about how easily the saw started, and how odd it was that all I had to do was shake it.

An image of beauty
I don't remember much of this dream. But I remember sitting at a table with a group of people. There was this girl there, that had the most beautiful eyes that I had ever seen.
All I wanted to do was look into them. But I felt uncomfortable staring at her.So I was trying to avoid staring to much. But my gaze kept being pulled in that direction. I know there was more stuff to this dream, but that's all I could remember.

Stolen books
I was at my older nephews house. And I see a pile of books that I had borrowed to him a long time ago. I am very upset, because he had told me that they had gotten lost or damaged during moves. Now I know he had lied to me just so he could keep them.
I am upset, but also happy that I now will be getting them back. I start to pack them into a box. And while packing I wake up.

There was a lot of other stuff, I don't have time to write everything right now. It was mostly a lot of fragments. And some stuff about Dream Views.

There was also a bunch of really cool hypnagogic imagery. I have been getting better at sliding into the hypnagogic stage fully Lucid again. It's a really strange feeling when you are viewing a dream scene disembodied, and fully aware of what's going on.

----------


## Caradon

Hypnagogic imagery
Today while taking a nap, I must have slid in and out of the hypnagogic stage for like an hour. At one point I saw an image of my dog, and I was able to hold on to the image and pull myself deeper into it. That was pretty cool. Maybe someday I will be able to wild successfully someday. I have only had one successful wild ever.
I also saw my Dad in the hypnagogic stage. He recently died.

Truck in the mud
I was driving a truck on a country road. The road was all muddy and the truck started to slide all over. I could not control it and it went off the road and got stuck in the ditch. The ditch had really deep mud, and the truck got stuck real good.

Cut finger
I look at my finger, and there is a chunk of metal stuck in it. I am able to pull it out, but when  I do a huge piece of my finger comes with it. I put the piece of my finger back in, and I Hope it will grow back together. I am getting ready to go to the doctor to get stitches when i wake up.

Playing catch with dog
I throw a tennis ball to my dog and she catches it. I get the ball back and  throw it again, but now she can't catch it. And my throw isn't very good either.

Interview
I am watching an interview on TV, with a famous singer and her band. They are talking about their latest Music CD and some videos.

Drunk at a party
I was at a rich persons party and I was drinking. I was talking with some people, but I eventually leave them to go up to the bar. I am already drunk when I approach the bar.
I am thinking that I can only handle one more drink. The bartender pours me a rum and coke. But it is different than normal, because he put in some kind of seasonings. I don't know what they were, but they made the drink taste really good. I dig through my wallet to find the money to pay for the drink. I give him the money, plus a few extra dollars as a tip. He smiles and says thank you. I start to think about what alcohol did to my Dad. And I am wondering why in the hell I would want to put that kind of poison in my body. Now I regret drinking, and I am bummed out that I could have been that stupid. But I wake up shortly.

Comments
I was drunk in the dream. And it felt very realistic. Just as if I really was drunk.

Tonight is the last chance to get one more lucid in for July. But if I get one during my nap, when I get home from work. I will  count it as a July Lucid.

----------


## Caradon

::banana::  Just woke up from an awsome flying Lucid! I'm pretty happy I got one more for July, and on the last night too. It took six days of extreme focusing not to bad. I will post it Later, I have to try and get back to sleep. Who knows, maybe I will get Lucky and have another one before I get back. ::banana::

----------


## Caradon

Last night a Lucid Dream!
Tuesday/ July/31/2007  Lucid Dream # 29 of 2007

I was with a group of people, and we were in the clearing of some forest. The people were playing some kind of capture the flag type of game. I don't know what was going on with me, but I suddenly had some kind of crazy motion. The first thing I really remember is that I was moving at very high speed, and I was airborne. I was still below tree line, and I was swooping around the edges of the clearing. And I was watching as the people were playing there game. I start to go higher, and I leave the edge of the clearing. Right around this point I become fully Lucid! It was a smooth transition though. There was no real point were I stopped and said holy shit this is a dream! It just kind of became obvious, and I continued with the momentum of my flight. Past the edge of the clearing, I look down And I am amazed at the view below me. There are these trees that, are just amazing to look at. The view is just becoming more incredible by the moment. I am now flying over these monstrously tall trees. They are as tall as skyscraper buildings. they are the most beautiful trees I have ever seen. They don't look like any kind of normal trees. Their trunks are a kind of reddish brown color,
and they have kind of a twisted look to them. And the leaves at the top are thick and dark green. The trees are actually all different sizes. So there is this amazing green canopy, That is like a rolling landscape in the sky. But there are places where it is open, where I can see to the ground through the redwood trunks. This is where things start to really get fun. I am getting more and more excited by the moment. I am swooping along the top of the canopy, so it feels almost like I am at ground level. But then the canopy gives way to open air, and  I dive over the edge. as I dive over the edge, I completely relax. And  let myself tumble into an end over end free fall, past the huge trunks of the trees. I am so excited, and I have so much adrenalin going, that I am just shouting for joy as I fall.  I fall, and fall, and fall. Then I get control of myself before I hit the ground. I shoot straight upwards into the sky like a rocket, until I am far above the tallest of the massive trees. Then I lean backwards into another end over end free fall, towards the top of the green canopy. I start swooping over the rolling canopy some more. And again, I dive over the edge of a rolling green hill and into open air. And let myself tumble out of control. This is like the ultimate roller coaster ride. I nearly crash into the top of one of the trees as I fall. But I am able to stop myself instantly, with the power of my mind. I hover there, completely still over the tree for a moment. And I am thinking about how amazing it is, that I have such good control. When I have been so out of practice. I am thinking about flying somebody else up here, to show them the beauty of the place. But then I suddenly wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Recap for the month of July 2007
# of Lucid Dreams 3 and One brief moment of Lucidity.
# of Lucid tasks completed 1 A Lucid Dream with Moonbeam
Unreliable Recall: Some days really good, other days not so good.
Strong focus at the beginning of the month, then got A little distracted.
Refocused at the end of the month, and got Lucid on the last night.
Doing well with staying off of the computer.Mostly just using it for my Dream Journal. Will try and stay up to date on the Lucid tasks.

Goal for August
To stay focused, And to get more than three Lucid Dreams

----------


## Caradon

Space ship
I was with somebody that was from another planet. But he Looked like a normal person. He had a space ship and we were both inside it. It was a sphere shaped craft, and he told me I could fly it. I was flying us around in the sky all out of control, upside down and what not. I decide I want to fly us into the ocean, so I do. We travel to the bottom of the ocean, and I keep going. I sink the craft deep into the ocean floor. I am actually trying to go straight through the planet itself, Just to see how much power the ship has. I wake up while still in the earth.

At the park
I drive to the park in my car, to go Rollerblading! I am actually thinking about the fact, that I want to go Rollerblading to try and induce a Lucid Dream, While in a dream! (A cool side effect I didn't think about) I am sitting in my car with the door open, and getting my skates on. I see some very nice looking girls on Rollerblades. They are skating near where I am parked. I am afraid that if I start skating now, I will fall on my face and make a fool out of my self. So I just kind of sit there taking my time, watching the girls and waiting for them to skate away. I wake up before I actually do any skating. 

No title
The first thing I remember about this dream is, I was walking out of some building towards my car, and I was carrying a bag of lemons. What ever was going on before this point, had to do with the lemons. I walk to my car, and I look in the back seat, of the car that is parked next to me. I can see this Homer Simpson blow up doll, I think it is pretty funny. I see this truck with some people hanging out around it. As I drive by them in my car, they invite me to hang out with them. I tell them that I have to be somewhere, but I will hang out with them long enough to smoke a cigarette. I turn the key in the ignition, to stop the engine. The engine starts making this horrible grinding sound. And even once the engine is stopped, the engine is still making the sound.
I eventually get it to stop, and I get out of the car and lite up a cigarette. but then I wake up.

Animal doctor
I am watching a TV show, about an animal doctor. first the lady is inspecting this lion. she puts her head in it's mouth, and I am thinking that she is pretty crazy. Then she has this strange bird with tall skinny legs. The bird actually looks like nothing more than bones. It is a skeleton bird. The doctor is giving it some kind of anesthetic, because she has to do some kind of surgery on it. At this point I decide to go outside to check on my dog she has been out for awhile. I find her sitting outside.But her fur is now the same color of a dog I had as a teenager. I bring her in the house, and I start to play with this sword.( That I don't have in real life) I am just kind of swinging it around and stuff. I wake up while playing with it.

----------


## Caradon

Dreaming about Lucid Dreaming
I was talking to somebody about a Lucid Dream That I just had. It's kind of strange, I can actually remember the memory of the Lucid. Even in the dream, I was having a hard time recalling it. But I can remember the image of the dream scene I had in my mind, as I was telling somebody about the dream. In the dream that I was talking about, I was flying over some fields, and I can still remember the feeling of it. But it's strange That I can not actually remember being in that dream. I just remember the image and feeling I had while trying to describing it.

Don't have time to write anymore, stayed up to late watching the 300. Pretty wild movie. Only slept a couple of hours and recall wasn't that great anyway. I just remember a few other fragments.

----------


## Caradon

Partial Lucidity
I was at work, And I was taking a bath! It was in an open area where every one could see. There is a woman I had worked with a long time ago there. And she starts pouring dirty water from an aquarium into my bath. I get upset with  her, and I threaten to pour the dirty water all over her. we get into an argument, and she is about to go Tell the boss that I threatened her. I apologize to her, and  tell her that I wouldn't have really poured the water on her. And she starts acting friendly then walks away.  For a moment I am half aware that I am dreaming. And I think something like, "that was cool how I handled that even though it was a dream." 

Kidnapped
OK tired of underlining whole dreams. The whole dream is a dreamsign.
I had been kidnapped, and I am locked down in some under ground cell. Only it's not quite as scary as it sounds. Because my perspective keeps changing, and I am watching it more like a  movie. I am able to follow the events as people are trying to figure out where I am. Like twenty years go by and people are starting to give up looking for me. That's the basic outline of the dream, I skipped over a lot of details.

Dog loose
My dog was outside running. I notice, that she is going over the border of the invisible fencing. I am worried that she will take of running into the street and get hit by a car. I call her to me, but she just wants to play. So she is running around and I can't can't catch her. So I ask her if she wants a treat, just to get her to come into the house. That works well she comes running in.

Go-cart
I am driving this powerful dune buggy style go-cart. and I am racing up and down some steep hills.

Hiding in closet
There is some strange stuff going on, that I don't remember to well. But I eventually end up hiding in a closet. I am not hiding to well though. Because I have the door open, and I am sitting there throwing a tennis ball across the room. I bounce the ball off the wall and catch it when it comes back. I keep doing this until I Wake up.

Crocodile
I am on a trail, by the creek, near my house. There is a crocodile and I am just barely able to get away from it before it makes a meal out of me.

Note: crocodile dreams, go along with my bear dreams. And sometimes mountain lions too.

Basketball coach 
I am talking to somebody, about a basket ball coach I had when I was like ten years old. I was describing his methods of coaching while we were in a game. And while I was describing it, I was seeing images of playing basketball in my mind.

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey, lots of dreams!  The lucid was cool.  It reminded me of my trip; we went to B.C. and went on a forest-canopy walk.  There is old-growth coastal rain-forest there, and they built walkways thru the tops of the trees.  I was thinking if it was a dream, I would be swooping and flying all around.  Maybe I sent that thought to you somehow...no, I think you had the dream before I went did that.

Nice to be home.

----------


## Caradon

> Hey, lots of dreams! The lucid was cool. It reminded me of my trip; we went to B.C. and went on a forest-canopy walk. There is old-growth coastal rain-forest there, and they built walkways thru the tops of the trees. I was thinking if it was a dream, I would be swooping and flying all around. Maybe I sent that thought to you somehow...no, I think you had the dream before I went did that.
> 
> Nice to be home.



It's good to see that your back! It sounds like you had a good time. Strange how I was Lucid Dreaming in a place similar to where you went. I never had a Lucid over a forest Like that before. I hope I find a place like that again, it was so amazing. My description really didn't do it justice.

----------


## Caradon

Volleyball
I was playing volleyball. Hmm, well I guess that's all there was to it. Just running around trying to hit the ball back over the net.

Fighter jet
I am in some military fighter jet, there is some girl that is flying it. And she is doing all sorts of stunts and stuff, trying to freak me out. But I am enjoying the whole thing.

Tunnel in basement
I am with the same girl from the last dream again. We are living together in a house. there is some kind of under ground tunnel in the basement. The tunnel had caved in, and I am trying to dig it out with a shovel.

Recurring dream
I am with the same girl again in this dream! But thats not the recurring part.
For years I have been having this dream. I think it's been most of my life that I have had it. It's always a little different but the same plot. In the dream, there is a small opening on the ceiling, most of the time it's inside of a closet. Always, I can barley squeeze myself through it. I have had the dream so many times, that I always want to get through, because I know where it leads. Once I get through the opening, I am usually in some kind of  shaft. And it's kind of narrow at first, but it eventually leads to other rooms. And to hidden, or lost places. Sometimes to completely other secret worlds. Sometimes I will find myself in some lost mansion, with never ending corridors and rooms. Sometimes the opening I go through, is nothing more than an air vent.

Anyway,  last night I was with the same girl, for the third dream in a row. And excitedly, I was telling her about this secret place I know about. And I decided to bring her there. I look for the opening in the ceiling, and I find it inside the closet. As always I can barley get through it, but I do. She follows me in, and it eventually leads to some scary old lost mansion that is haunted. It's creepy, but I'm to excited about the adventure, to be to worried about any ghost. This dream always comes with a very magical feeling, and a sense of exploration. We don't really get to far before I wake up. strange dreaming about the same girl all night too. A couple of times I almost became Lucid during this recurring dream. Because I actually stopped to think about how this always happens in my dreams. One time, after finding a really cool secret room, there was a person in it. I asked them how they found this place. They told me that they saw it in a dream once. And I told them, that this felt like a dream right now. And I was just looking around thinking about it when I woke up.

Vacuum cleaner
This dream was earlier in the night, I forgot to write it first. I was trying to vacuum the rug. But as I was vacuuming, the dirt was spraying out of the vacuum all over the place. and the more I tried to vacuum it up, The more of a mess I was actually making.

----------


## Caradon

Last night two Lucid Dreams! And two other close calls

Lucid Dream# 30 of 2007
It started out being a dream about Dream Views. I don't remember much about the beginning of the dream. But eventually, I end up out in the parking lot of the school down the road from my house. I am not even sure why, but I start trying to fly. I am partially Lucid at this point, and I am floating just a little ways off the ground. I am kind of stuck there, and I can't get any higher. So I start trying to flap my arms to pull myself higher. It starts to work, but I am all out of control. I am rising awkwardly, and I am hanging half upside down. But as I rise above the roof of the near by building,I become fully Lucid! I no longer need to flap my arms, I can now levitate with control.
The building no longer resembles the school. It has an-A- shaped roof. I decide to land on the roof, so I do. But it is covered with a thin layer of ice, and is very slippery.
At first, the only way I can stay on it, is by using levitation to keep myself from slipping off. I see another building close by, and I easily jump across the gap onto it.
Then I jump off of the building all together, and start levitating higher into the air. As my view of the area starts to expand, I really start to get that sense of absolute freedom, And my joy is complete! I now have the obstacle of power lines to deal with. I just grab onto them, and climb up them as if they were a ladder. And when I reach the top one, I balance on it like a tight wire walker. I look down at the scene below me.
There is a house, and some people just pulled up in a car and are getting out and walking around. They are oblivious to my presence on the power line. I start levitating higher again but I wake up.

Dreamsign noticed
Lucid Dream# 31 of 2007
I was cooking in a restaurant. I was trying to cook some eggs, but I could not. I burnt the hell out of them on my first two attempts. Then the yolks kept breaking on me, and I was starting to get pissed off about it. As I started carrying my burnt pans to the dish room, I start thinking that this always happens to me in dreams. Then I am like,oh my god, this is a dream! I look around, and I am aware that this is my second lucid of the night. I am very excited to be having another one. But I don't really remember anything else about it. I either woke up, or I forgot that I was dreaming. I almost decided not to count this one. But I decided that, the fact that I noticed a dreamsign, and then became fully Lucid. Is definitely worth acknowledging it as a success.

Comments
In Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming, It mentions That many people report having the obstacle of power lines, while trying to fly. I am one of those people! It happens to me often. It used to be annoying, But most of the time now, I just play with them, when I come across them.

I will post more dreams from last night later tonight. And maybe from a nap today.

----------


## Caradon

More dreams from last night, and one from a nap
Squirrel
I am Laying in the grass somewhere. And I am trying to focus on inducing a Lucid
Dream. A squirrel runs over to me, and starts to crawl on me. It is dropping acorns all around me, and it's claws really tickle when it climbs on me. I am getting really annoyed with it. I wake up after a moment. I think the squirrel must have been trying to let me know, that I was dreaming right now.

Motion dream
This dream is hard to describe. But basically I was in some building, and there was this strange tiled floor. The floor had all sorts of depressions in it. So it was really hilly and it had all sorts of angles to it. It was also really slippery, and I started getting this momentum going and I was sliding all over the place really fast. I started to think about how this is the kind of thing that happens in my dreams. But I didn't actually become Lucid.

Rollerblades
I am at the park Roller-blading! This is probably The first actual dream I had about Roller-blading, That was not hypnagogic imagery, since I started skating more.
Anyway, I am at the park, But I am paying more attention to somebody Else's skating.
I am watching, as this person is skating down a steep hill, that ends at a road with heavy traffic. I am wondering how they are going to manage to stop at the bottom.
The person drags one skate behind them, using the wheels as a stopper. And then once they get to the bottom, does a skillful spin around and stop method.

Football in the rain
I am watching a football game on TV and it's just down pouring Rain. Then I am listening to music, and there are digital images on the TV that are flashing and changing to the rhythm of the music.

Note: A lot of sports dreams lately. I am not really into those kind of sports. But I did used to get into hockey for a while. But it was taking up to much time so I stopped following it. Every game is three hours long! That's to much time to waste every night.

----------


## Moonbeam

Looks like you're getting your lucids back big-time!  I forgot about EWOLD saying people get caught up in power-lines; that has happened to me too.

Squirrel-induced lucid dream, LOL.

----------


## Caradon

> Looks like you're getting your lucids back big-time! I forgot about EWOLD saying people get caught up in power-lines; that has happened to me too.
> 
> Squirrel-induced lucid dream, LOL.



Yeah, it seems all my hard work the last couple of weeks is starting to pay off. And I got another one last night too! Hopefully I can keep it up, and start getting some longer ones.

----------


## Caradon

Last night a Lucid Dream!
Best dreamsign noticed!
Date: Monday/August/6/2007
Lucid Dream # 32 of 2007

I am walking down the side of a busy street, and I am near an intersection. There is some guy near by, and he reaches down to the ground and picks up a quarter. He asks me if I want it. I look at it and I notice that there is gum stuck all over it. I am grossed out and I say " I don't want that!" Then I notice that my light at the intersection is green. And if I want to get across, I had better hurry up. So I start to run! I am running so fast, that the cars are getting in my way. I am so amazed at how fast I can run. I think to myself ,"boy at this speed, I bet I could really jump far" So I leap into the air with everything I can muster. I really soar high, and...Instant Lucidity! I keep rocketing higher for a few moments. And I shout " Woo Hoo this is a dream!" I shout  it a couple of more times, just to keep myself fully Lucid. And, because I am so excited about it. The weather is now really bad. The sky is gray, and it's raining hard, and the wind is gusting pretty strongly. I slowly drift back down towards the ground. And I lightly perch on the metal rim of a square street sign. I am thinking about yesterdays Lucid, how I was balancing on the power lines. The wind is so strong, that I am having a hard time staying balanced. I'm wind milling my arms, and leaning forwards and backwards trying to stay on the sign. I am along side a highway, and there is heavy fast moving traffic rushing by. I leap off of the sign, And I land on the roof of a passing car. I land spider-man style, And I start crawling across the roof Like spider-man would. I then lean over the side of the car, and I make faces through the window, at the freaked out people inside. I then leap into the air again, and I land on the wind-shield of the vehicle behind us. (which is a van) I am blocking the drivers view, and he is swerving all over the place. I make some faces at him too. Then I crawl across the side of the van and leap through the air again, and land on the next car. I do this for some time, It's so fun! The combined sensation of the cars moving at speed. And me leaping through the air between them. The wind blowing, and the rain pouring down on me. It was great! But I think, I was scaring the heck out of those poor dream characters in their cars. But then I do something stupid! I make myself wake up. I have never done that before. I start expecting to wake up, So the dream starts to fade to black, and I think I am waking up. But I was really just starting to go into a false awakening. For a moment I thought I was awake, and laying on my bed with my eyes closed. But I realized that I was not really awake yet. And even though I new it was stupid I somehow forced myself to actually wake up for real. I think I just wanted to wake up and say " awsome another Lucid Dream!"

Comments
Yesterdays first Lucid, took place after the first hour of sleeping. It was the first recalled dream of the night. This one took place after about seven hours of sleeping. and on the third attempt at Wake back to bed. And it was the Last dream of the night.
If I would not have slept in, I would not have had it.

----------


## The Cusp

That was a great lucid.  You're making me jealous now.  I long for they glory days of my lucid abilities, doing backflips off street lights.

I almost spit my drink all over my monitor when I read you were making faces at the drivers.  And the spidey moves on the cars was just awsome.

----------


## Moonbeam

::banana:: Cool!  You're on a roll!

----------


## Caradon

Thanks guys!
Cusp: I know exactly how you feel about missing those great Lucid days.
It's been a long hard struggle for me The last couple of years, trying to bring them back. It took me nearly a year, just to start remembering my dreams again. 

glad you liked that Lucid. I have done a lot of walking head on into cars, but that's the first time I ever climbed across them like that. I'm going to have to try it again sometime.

----------


## Caradon

Almost Lucid again 
Today in my nap, I realized I was dreaming for a second. But I got confused by a sudden perspective change, and Lost Lucidity right away. To bad too, because in the dream I was at work. I love getting Lucid during work dreams. The main reason for that, is because when you are working in your dreams, it's like working for free. So it's great when you realize whats going on, and you don't really have to be working. 

A walk in the mountains with grandma
I was back in Colorado springs. And I was hiking on the Pikes peak trail with my grandma. ( Who has been dead for about five years now) She used to always get so worried about me back packing up there alone. Anyway it was A really cool dream. The mountains were just beautiful. Even more so, than what they really are. And it was cool seeing my grandma again. It was funny, because I was so surprised at how good of shape she was in for being so old. That Pikes peak trail, is a very steep and grueling climb. We eventually come to a restaurant on the mountain, and we are sitting at a table when I wake up. There is no real restaurant on the mountain. But there is a tourist place at the top where they sell food and stuff. They claim to have the best dough-nuts in the world up there.

Hypnagogic imagery
I slid into a dream scene, fully aware that I was dreaming. There was this evil woman, who had these dogs, or wolves on leashes. she set them loose on me, and I used my levitation skills to send them flying away. Then they dissolved into nothing. Then the woman dissolved into nothing, and I slid back awake. 

Comments
yesterday I didn't take a nap. My intention was to get to sleep earlier. But I ended up staying up to late anyway. It just ended up messing me up. And I didn't have very good recall because of it.

----------


## Moonbeam

You've gone back-packing alone? ::bowdown::

----------


## Caradon

Not much sleep

Hypnagogic imagery
I find myself in some very strange futuristic cartoon city for a few moments.

On the ocean again
I am in a little flimsy, blow up, rubber canoe on the ocean. There is somebody with me. I see a large boat near by. I am paddling with my hands. again I am worried about sharks, but none come around. There is a pretty  large wave coming at me. And I am afraid it will swamp my little canoe. 

Attack cat
There is more to this dream, but this part I remember the most clearly. I enter a room and there is a cat. It's really not much more than a kitten. But the thing has gone crazy and it starts attacking me. After a while, it  turns friendly and rolls onto it's back. I pet it's belly, but it now actually looks like some big bee.

Sci fi movie
I am with my older nephew. We are watching some star wars style movie. We are watching it on an HD TV, and I am fascinated by how colorful everything is on the picture. Eventually I get pulled into the movie, and there is some very strange stuff going on. But I don't recall the details all that well.

----------


## Caradon

> You've gone back-packing alone?



Yeah, every time I went, I was alone.

Which was almost every week end while I lived there. In the summer anyway. I did camp out in the snow once. It was in march.

----------


## Moonbeam

I would be scared to do that.  I would love to be able to, but I doubt I would ever have the courage.  It would be just a fear of the dark, or being alone, because I'm not really scared of anything real. (I mean I am scared of things of course, but not so much because I think there would be a real danger in that situation.   I'm sure being in the city is much more dangerous.)  But in the dark, in the woods, all kinds of scary things would become real to me.  I don't know too many people who could do that; so, you are one of the bravest people I know.

----------


## Caradon

It wasn't scary for me. It was very peaceful. I love the wilderness at night. Especially when the sky is clear, and all the stars are shining. I wasn't even worried about bears or mountain lions back then. Even though I new Mountain lions could have been a real danger. Bears, not as likely. That was also before I started getting a lot of dreams about them. I tried to stay fairly close to the main trails. In theory, most of the big wild animals will stay away from areas where there is more people around. But you never know.

Actually, my biggest fear, is having a big tree come falling down on my tent at night.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Actually, my biggest fear, is having a big tree come falling down on my tent at night.



Well, realistically, that is probably the biggest danger!

----------


## Caradon

Hand gun
I had this hand gun. I don't know why I had it, but I was afraid that I would get into trouble for having it. I was outside, and I had it in my pocket. It had a full clip, and I started thinking that I should take out the clip. I thought maybe I wouldn't get in so much trouble if it wasn't loaded. So I take out the clip. but there is a bullet in the chamber. The one in the chamber ends up falling onto the ground. For some reason it's glowing red hot. The next thing I know the bullet fires on it's own. I am glad I don't get hit by it, and it doesn't hit anybody else either. Suddenly the cops come racing down the road. They are chasing somebody driving a race car. They all race by and then are gone. I see some people fighting across the street, I think that they are going to try and get me into it as well. So I go into the house, that I am standing outside of.
I wake up after that.

Pick up old friend from school
I pull into the parking lot, of the school down the road from my house. (in my car)
I am waiting for school to get out. It does not take long before my friend and his sister come out and get in the car. Then we start driving back to my house.( no problems with my car in this dream) A few moments after getting to my house I wake up.

Funny picking up my friend from school. He is about the same age as I am. I'm thirty six.


Fishing
I am near a large body of water. I think it's just a big lake. I Have a fishing pole, and I have live bait on the hook. My live bait is a pretty large fish. But An even larger fish takes the bait. Before I know it, I am in the water somehow. And now I am surrounded by these giant fish. They are coming after me for revenge.( It's a little scary.) Somehow I end up back on the beach, and there are some girls wrestling near by. I am watching them wrestle when I wake up.

New mountain bike
 I have this new mountain bike. It is a very expensive high tech bike. And I am playing around with it marveling at how light wait it is, and just checking out all the high tech parts. Short dream, I wake up.

Comments
Not a lot of sleep, but decent recall. But there was quite a few dreams on the edge of my memory that I could not quite bring back. I think one had to do with riding dirt bikes with my brother.

My recent Lucid Dreaming success, has me extra motivated and excited. But I Just need more sleep! My short sleeping hours makes it difficult.

----------


## Caradon

> Well, realistically, that is probably the biggest danger!



Yeah, your right.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream in my nap!
Best dreamsign noticed
Friday/August/10/2007
Lucid Dream # 33 of 2007

I always count my naps as part of my sleep from the night before.

It starts out that I'm driving my car, and I go over a tall arched bridge. When I reach the top of the arch, I get airborne. I don't get Lucid instantly, it takes a few moments.
I am looking down and I am starting to get afraid, wondering how I will land. But the combination of fear, and being airborne makes me Lucid. I am no longer in my car, but sitting in a chair like from a ferris-wheel ride. I sit up on the back of the chair, and I fall backwards, and tumble to the ground. I fall fast, and I don't land on my feet. I hit the ground pretty hard and awkwardly. It doesn't hurt at all, I think it's kind of funny. I get up, and I am no longer outside. I am in  some building with corridors. I decide to spin once, and I get so dizzy that I stumble into a wall. And I marvel at the sensation. Now I am not sure what I want to do. there are corridors that lead to an area, that has some action going on. And there is a doorway leading outside. I am trying to decide which way will be more fun, and what I want to do with this dream. Then I think of the Lucid Task, but I have no idea how I am going to make a blue bridge appear. I think about how Moonbeam had a bridge over a lake, So I walk out the door, and it's very dark out. I am looking at how real the rocks on the ground look. And I can see the shapes of trees around me. Through the trees, I can see what looks like moon light reflecting off of a lake. I can also hear the sounds of crickets and frogs. I start walking in the direction of the lake. I keep saying "this is a dream" over and over to myself. Because it's so real, that I am having a hard time comprehending that it's not. And I don't want to forget that I am in a dream. The lake seems to far to walk, so I start levitating into the air to fly there faster. But, as I am flying into the air I start to wake  up.

----------


## Caradon

More dreams from Friday/August/10/2007

Cooking
I am back at my old job in Colorado Springs. I am about to start cooking. I have a green scrubby. And I am using it to smooth out the inside of my egg pans, to keep the eggs from sticking. I am thinking, that now that I am about to start working as a cook again. I will have a harder time Keeping my mind focused on Lucid Dreaming.

I think this dream would have become Lucid, if I had actually started to try and cook eggs. Especially since noticing this dreamsign recently.

The dream takes a strange turn. A piece of restaurant equipment transforms into some strange monster. And the dream becomes something completely different for a few moments before I wake up.

Dreaming about Dad
Today after work, I stopped at the Home Depot for something. Somebody there was cutting lumber. And the smell of fresh cut wood, Brought back a whole rush of memories about my Dad. Because my Dad was a very talented carpenter. And we did work together sometimes when I was a teenager. So this triggered a couple of dreams about Him during my nap, when I came home. Before my Lucid one.

In this dream, I thought that my Dad had died on the bridge that recently fell. and I was at some kind of counseling center, for people involved in traumatic things Like that.( My Sister and my Nephew, went across that bridge the day before it fell)

Dad Look alike
I am somewhere I don't know where. But I see my Dad come walking up. He has a smile on his face, because he knows I am surprised to see him alive. I am kind of confused, and I am thinking that there was some kind of joke being played. Just to make people think that he had died. But then, on closer inspection, I realize that it's just somebody that looks almost exactly like him. The guy tells me that he is entering a look alike contest. And he needs my written permission to enter the contest as my Dad. He hands me a form and I sign it.(Strange what my confusion turned that into.)

----------


## Moonbeam

> . Then I think of the Lucid Task, but I have no idea how I am going to make a blue bridge appear. I think about how Moonbeam had a bridge over a lake



 ::banana::  You almost got it!  (and I helped!)  

Your dad will probably be showing up in your dreams for quite a while, I imagine.  Hope you are getting along OK.

----------


## Caradon

> You almost got it! (and I helped!) 
> 
> Your dad will probably be showing up in your dreams for quite a while, I imagine. Hope you are getting along OK.



It's interesting, how after thinking about trying to make a bridge over a lake.
I walk outside and conveniently find a lake right away. I wonder if there would have been a bridge down there waiting for me. Though, I had the idea in my head, that I would have to form the bridge once I got there. so maybe it would not have been there.

I think, next time I should try just thinking about the bridge, and then look around for it and see what happens. I also have a couple of other idea's on how to make one.

I hope I do see my Dad in my dreams a lot. I would like to see my grandma more often too. I think I would be able to use them as dreamsigns eventually.
That would be cool to talk to them Lucid.

I'm doing OK with the situation. It makes me sad when I think about him, But all my thoughts have been focused on Lucid Dreaming. I hadn't thought about him much until yesterday. And due to my recent success, I have been quite a happy person. just Like a kid on Christmas morning. 

taking off to the cabin today, hopefully I will get Lucid there, I seem to every time I go. I am afraid to say that, I may ruin it. :smiley:  Oh well, be back Tuesday.

----------


## Moonbeam

Have fun!

----------


## Caradon

I had a pretty good time, It was fun playing with the chain saw. I got a few more fallen trees out of the way.The best thing though, was no ticks. I didn't find one wood tick the whole time. And I spent a lot of time in the woods.
I had one Lucid, but my recall of it was not very good. so I am not even going to count it.

Badly recalled Lucid
Sunday/August/12/2007
At the cabin
All I know is that I was outside some building. I think it was a house. There was somebody with me, and I was telling them that it was a dream. I was showing off, and goofing around doing acrobatic tricks. Then I woke up, and the dream just slipped out of my mind, and I could not bring it back. I was really tired, didn't have a nap before leaving, and I was running on three hours of sleep all day. But later in the night I had some really vivid recall.

Dream of the cabin
I was at the cabin, and I walked outside. I was amazed at the scenery. The cabin was surrounded by beautiful mountains. I knew that the mountains were not there before.
So I go back into the cabin, and get someone from inside. "Check out our new scenery" I say. The next thing I know, a mountain lion comes walking out of the woods. I run back inside, and watch it from a window. I am not afraid,  I feel safe in the cabin. The mountain lion, doesn't do anything threatening. It sits down in the front, and starts scratching at its ears like a dog would. Then it gets up, and walks back into the woods. I walk back outside, and I see that one of the nearby mountains has been turned into a sledding hill. And there are all sorts of different runs going down the side of it. And there are lots of people sledding down it.

Crazy bus ride
I get on a bus, and sit in the front. there is a huge window, a lot bigger than there normally would be. I am on the left side, and the bus driver is on the right. We start going down this really steep hill, so it is like I am looking straight down. We accelerate faster and faster. There is a cliff off to the left side, so it's a little scary. On the right side of the road, there is grass. The bus driver goes off the side of the road on the right, and the bus starts to slide sideways through the grass.  I am afraid we are going to
roll. The bus then tilts on one side, and then ends up standing on end. The bus driver is so skilled, that he is able to spin the bus around on it's end somehow, and drop us down perfectly back on the road.

there is more dreams but I don't feel like writing all of them.

----------


## Caradon

At the cabin
Monday/August/13/2007
Homeless mother
For some reason, my mother is on the run from the police. So she gives up her identity, and decides to live on the the streets. for some reason my older nephew is with her, and they are going to live together as homeless people. I find out, that somebody has seen them and is going to report to the police where they are. It turns out, that my Mom and my nephew, are digging some huge hole in the side of this hill. And are making a place to live there. somebody in a nearby house has seen them, and called the police. I go to the place where they are digging the hole, and they show me what they are building. I walk inside, and they have built the most incredible looking house inside the hill. I take a tour of the place. and I am just amazed at everything that I see. everything in the house is just beautifully made. Eventually the police come, and Take my mom and my nephew away. then I wake up.

Walk in the woods
I am out on a woodsy trail. It's supposed to be out by the cabin, but it's not really like it at all. There are some people coming along the trail, and for some reason I don't want them to see me. so I run down th trail, and there is some rocky cliff area. I am jumping down the side of the cliff from rock to rock. I eventually come to a cave, and I climb down into the cave. I had accidentally forgot my back pack out on the rocks. Some kids come by and start digging through my stuff. I run up there and tell them that, that's my stuff, and that they should leave it alone. I reach up to grab my pack, and I wake up, and I am reaching and trying to grab something out of empty air.

Thats all I have time to write, right now. But I had a lot of really vivid recall the last two days. It helps that I slept more.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, that's weird that you were really grabbing something.  Sometimes when I am having a lucid I think my body may be doing things too.  I don't think it really is tho; because I'll wake up in a different position than I thought I was in (I think I can feel my body, but I'm really not.)

----------


## Caradon

> Wow, that's weird that you were really grabbing something. Sometimes when I am having a lucid I think my body may be doing things too. I don't think it really is tho; because I'll wake up in a different position than I thought I was in (I think I can feel my body, but I'm really not.)



Yeah, it was kind of strange trying to grab something that wasn't there. that happens to me every now and then. I'm not sure if I was doing it in my sleep, or, if I just started reaching as I was waking up.

----------


## Caradon

Trees down
There had been a bad storm, and there were trees down everywhere. And I had to clear them all. There was more to the dream, but I don't remember much of it.

Metal band
I was watching some Metal band playing. I remember watching the drummer. He was just going crazy on the drums.

Skate boarding
This one is kind of strange. I had a skate board, and there were some kids around. There was this big lounge chair, and I was standing on top of the back rest with the skate board. I would try and skate down the side of the chair. I would spin and flip the board, then land on the arm rest. then do the same thing again, and land on the floor. I kept doing the same thing, over and over. I was trying to perfect some tricks,
and the kids were cheering me on.

Old teacher at work
I am at work, and a teacher from high school is there. The teacher is now my boss.
I give him this envelope full of coupons, and I think that it's an very meaningful gift.
Then I leave work on a break. I am down the road sitting in somebody's yard. And I am bouncing a tennis ball off of  a wall and catching it. I can hear some music blaring.
the music is coming from a car that is driving down the road. It turns out that the driver is another one of my bosses. And I watch as he drives on by like a maniac, with the music on to loud. I realize that my break is about over, so I head back to work. It seems to far so I start to run! Only I don't get the chance to end up getting Lucid, because I wake up right away.

Tennis
I am in a restaurant, and I'm getting ready to play a tennis game with John Macanroe.
(No idea if I'm spelling his name right.) Anyway, I'm bouncing the tennis ball, off the wall, over the table of some booth. John Macanroe, is sitting in the next booth talking to somebody. I keep losing control of the tennis ball I am playing with. And hitting Macanroe in the head with it.

Comments
Maybe I should take up running!
I saw this movie once, where some people were running, and running, over this beautiful mountain range. I thought it would be cool, to be able to just  run for miles like that. So when I was out with the dog, I started running a little. That's when I started getting Lucid from running dreams. Over a year and a half later, and I am still getting Lucid from running dreams! So maybe I should start doing it again.

----------


## Moonbeam

You seem to have a million lucid triggers!  How's the roller-blading going?  I haven't gotten mine out yet, altho I intended to.

----------


## Caradon

National Guard
I was in training for the National Guard. I was with a group, and we were doing some stuff on the ocean. then, all of us are on some mission, and we are all on mopeds chasing somebody on a  fast motor cycle.

Super-cross
I see an advertisement for a super-cross race at the Metro-dome. In the advertisement on TV,. there is something strange about the track. and the bikes are crashing a lot.
I go to buy tickets, but when I get to the store they are not open yet. There is a lady who lets me in anyway, and I ask to use the computer at the store. I am not sure how to turn it on at first, so she gets it going. Then, suddenly I have no idea why I wanted to use the computer. And I am very confused about the whole situation. I am close to realizing I am dreaming at this point. I'm just standing there all confused, trying to figure out what the hell I am doing. And, I am to embarrassed to tell the lady, that I don't really need to use the computer. Because, I can't think of why I wanted to in the first place.

Sailboat
I am at some store shopping for sailboats. Because, I am planning to cross the ocean on one. I find this one that I like. It's really small, but it cost a lot of money. I am planning to buy it any way. I am just looking over the thing, until I wake up.

Puppies
I am at home, and there are some puppies there. I am just playing with them. The puppies are running all over the house chasing each other.

Martial arts school
I have a scimitar, and I am going to this martial arts school, to learn how to use it.
I am with a group of beginners.There are some little kids that are fighting masters. They make us fight the kids, to make us look stupid. Because the kids just kick the crap out of us.

There was some stuff about Lucid Dreaming, in the first hour that I was sleeping, but I could not recall it to well. I know at some point, I was writing in my dream journal.

Comments
I don't know why I keep dreaming about the ocean all the time. It must have some kind of symbolic meaning, that I'm not aware of. Because I have no real desire to even go see the ocean. I'm into landscapes, and mountains. scenery I can enjoy walking through . I did go to Mazatlan once, when I was a teenager. and I spent most of my time during the the day swimming in the ocean. Nothing much else to do.
It was fun, but not so fun that it should trigger a lifetime of dreaming about it.

----------


## Caradon

> You seem to have a million lucid triggers! How's the roller-blading going? I haven't gotten mine out yet, altho I intended to.



The roller- blading has been fun, but I have not gotten out on them the last week. Due to a combination of bad weather and time. But it's pretty darn nice out right now. I think I will go out on them for a little bit tonight.

----------


## Caradon

I just wrote A bunch of dreams and I lost them all!  :Mad: 
I'm not rewriting them. I will just write the last one that I didn't get to.

Mafia sword dueling club
I was a part of this under ground sword dueling club, that was run by the mafia.
This was a very long and elaborate dream. To much to try and write all the details.
There was this huge arena they had for the fights. The whole dream, was full of drama behind the scenes of the fighting. Murder plots, and all sorts of other deceiving twists and turns.

Anyway I had a lot of really vivid recall, and a couple of close calls at getting Lucid.
A couple of days of being distracted, really slowed down my progress. But my subconscious seems to be trying to put me in the right situations to get me Lucid again.
I had another dream about catching air, going over an arched bridge. But it wasn't enough air to get me Lucid. I was in a scary situation, where I had to climb down the side of a high cliff. And I was in a house over run by zombies. And I was in a restaurant where I was thinking about dreaming. only I wasn't cooking this time. I was a customer. but it was a very dream like situation.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I just wrote A bunch of dreams and I lost them all! 
> I'm not rewriting them. I will just write the last one that I didn't get to.



That sucks!  I hate when that happens.  I took off two keys from my keyboard, the two to the right of the space bar because I kept accidentally hitting those and losing posts and e-mails.  I don't even know what those stupid keys do expcept delete your stuff.  Maybe that's what happened to you.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah it was definitely one of those keys that I hit. Either Alt, or Ctrl. I was trying to type faster than my ability. And before I knew it I hit one of them, and everything was gone. Oh well.. I guess the important thing is that I wrote it down.

----------


## Caradon

Only slept two hours before going to work. And, when I came home, I was to tired to recall much from a three hour nap. But I did recall the most important thing. A brief moment of lucidity! At some point, the realization that I was dreaming washed over me for no reason at all. All I really remember about it, is that feeling you get when you first get Lucid. And then I just stood there looking around for a minute. I was noticing the detail of a brick wall that was close by. Thats all I remember about it. 

Some other brief recall:

 Reading a strange post on Dream Views. I got a phone call from somebody in Brazil. and looking for something in the garage.

----------


## Caradon

At the bar
I am at a bar, and I  walk up to the counter to by a drink. I order a beer, and I take out my wallet to pay for it. I can hardly believe how much money is in my wallet. I suddenly have stacks of bills hundreds, and fifties, and twenties. I am a little embarrassed about all the money I have, and I end up having it all stacked up on the counter.
I pay for the beer and drink it. Then I am about to leave, but I am a little worried that somebody that has seen the money, will be waiting outside to mug me. I walk outside and there is a group of really big guys standing around. one of them starts to yell at me in a foreign language. I just kind of ignore them, but I then realized, that I had forgotten my jacket inside. So I walk back in, and I see a girl working at the bar. I tell her about the guy outside yelling at me. " Do you mean John," she asks. "Yeah, he looks like his name could be John," I reply. I proceed, to look around for my jacket. It takes a while, but I finally find it. I put it on, and walk back outside. I see the same group of guys standing around, and they all look pretty pissed off at me. "Why are you guys so mad at me," I ask. One of them asks me about the beer I ordered at the bar. " I ordered the cheapest beer on the menu. I don't feel like spending much money on beer." It turns out, that drinking cheap beer, in their bar, is some kind of insult to
them. " If you want to drink in our bar, you better be drinking real beer." one of them says. I now notice, that they all have these giant glass pitchers of beer in their hands.
The pitchers are at least a couple of feet tall, and they are pretty wide around as well.
One of them hands me his pitcher, and I down it. I notice, that they all have really fat guts hanging over their belts. From all the heavy beer they drink. The same guy that handed me the pitcher, gives me a friendly slap on the back. Now they are all cheerful and no longer threatening. I start walking away, and I am now carrying this big round table. It is very heavy, and I am wondering why I though it would be fun to carry this thing across the city. then I wake up.

Valleyfair
I am at Valleyfair.(It's an amusement/theme park) I am standing near a roller-coaster. and I am explaining to somebody, about how the last time I was on one, it came off of the tracks.I never did get on the ride.

amusement park rides, are another one of my triggers for Lucidity. Every time I get on one, something bad happens. If it's a roller-coaster it will go off the tracks.

Some dreams about work
I had a bunch of dreams about being at work. But I can't recall them very well. It turns out, Moonbeam was right about not eating anything good IRL. Because, I haven't had any good sweets for a couple of weeks, and the best thing I can recall about this dream. Is that, I was eating a box of  glazed dough nuts. I was just going to have one, but it was so good, that before I knew it,  I had eaten the whole box!

Comments
Disappointed with my recall. the last two days. I almost didn't even remember the dream about the bar. It came back after a lot of digging for the memory. But at least, it came back really vividly. It's probably just because of  a lack of sleep. I have a hard time with recall when I'm overly tired. The next two nights are my nights to sleep in, so maybe I can make something happen. I have been really focused all week, so I think the chances are pretty  good. That is, if I have good recall anyway.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Best dreamsign noticed
Wednesday/September/12/2006
Lucid Dream # 17 of 2006

I was having a dream about being at the cabin, when my alarm went off. I pushed the snooze button, and then re-entered the same dream.

There was a lot of snow on the ground. And I remember somebody saying something about winter coming early this year. I really didn't care at all. For some reason,  I started running around the cabin. As I ran around the cabin, I was making lots of tracks in the snow. I was wearing some really large snow boots.

I'm not sure what exactly happened,  I think I must have jumped. Because I suddenly find myself airborne. I instantly realized that I was dreaming! I was so excited! In my last couple of  Lucids, I forgot that I was dreaming. So I had a task set for this one to keep me Lucid. I started to shout "this is a dream!" as loud as I could. I was fascinated by the sound of my voice, echoing across the landscape. I am looking down, and I am flying over a residential city type area. There are a lot of houses.
"This is a dream!" I shout again, at the top of my lungs. As I shout, the energy of my excitement explodes out of me, like a force of power. the force is so strong, that it propels me high into the sky. And when the energy force hits the city far below me, I am surprised to see rolling waves flowing through the land. just like the effects of a rock, dropped into a large puddle of water. I slowly drift closer to the ground. I can now see, lots of power-lines around me. I decide to just play with them. I grab onto the nearest power-line with both hands, and start swinging around it,  like someone on those parallel bars in a gym.
Then I let go, and I flip end over end through the air. Then I  float over a large tree, and my feet rustle the leaves, as they brush through them. I am in a state of child like wonder. I decide to land, and I start walking. It is still very wintery, and I notice, that I am wearing A thick winter jacket. I realize, that I don't have to wear a jacket in a dream, so I take it off. Then, a man and a woman, come out of a near by building. They are looking for someone, and they ask me if I have seen them. They seem to be worried, that this person may be lost in the cold, and in danger of freezing. " It really doesn't matter," I say. " do you want to know why? It's because this is a dream world!"
The man gives me a disgusted look, and just shakes his head. I think about trying to prove it to them. But, I then decide that I really don't care if they believe me. I see this old fashioned style park bench. It has a tan stain colored wood, and the front edge of the seat curls downward. And there is a dark metal trim along the sides. On the spur of the moment, I jump up onto the seat. Then, I  kick off backwards, from the top of the back rest. And do a back flip. I land on my feet perfectly. and as soon as my feet touch the ground, my alarm clock goes off again.

This Lucid took place in the ten minutes of snooze time. who ever said hitting snooze is a bad thing? I had the feeling, that this would have been one of those really long Lucids, if my alarm hadn't woken me out of it.

----------


## Clairity

> I land on my feet perfectly. and as soon as my feet touch the ground, my alarm clock goes off again.
> 
> This Lucid took place in the ten minutes of snooze time. who ever said hitting snooze is a bad thing? I had the feeling, that this would have been one of those really long Lucids, if my alarm hadn't woken me out of it.



ARRRRGGG.. stupid stupid alarm! 

That dream was so great and all that happened during "snooze"?! It read like it was at least 20 minutes or more!
.

----------


## Caradon

Last night a Lucid Dream!
Sunday/August/19/2007
Lucid Dream # 34 of 2007

I am in a military helicopter. I have to jump, because the helicopter is going to crash soon.( I'm not sure why) I'm looking around for a parachute, but all I  can find is this large umbrella. I then decide, that it doesn't matter if I fall, because this is a dream. I have kind of a low level of Lucidity. I still get caught up in the dream events. I jump out of the helicopter with the umbrella, and I am able to catch air currents to pull me higher into the air. I can see another helicopter, and there is somebody looking out and waving to me. I am trying to use the air currents to pull me up towards this new helicopter. But then, I watch as the other person jumps out of that helicopter with a parachute. he gradually drifts down, and lands. I then let goof my umbrella and let my self fall. I try to keep the other persons position marked in my mind, so that I can find him. I land on the ground easy. And I start to walk to where I think the other guy is, when I wake up.

Comments
Not the best Lucid, but I,m going to count it. I had it after a wake back to bed.
I didn't sleep as long as I had intended. because I stayed up to late, and I didn't want to sleep all day. An over all successful night though. I had another dream where I was partially Lucid. And I had another dream, where I was trying to question whether or not I was dreaming. I'm going to try and get another one in a nap today. I will write the rest of my dreams later tonight.

----------


## Caradon

> ARRRRGGG.. stupid stupid alarm! 
> 
> That dream was so great and all that happened during "snooze"?! It read like it was at least 20 minutes or more!
> .



Thanks for visiting Clairity. yeah, it felt like a really long dream when I was in it too.

----------


## Caradon

Partial Lucidity
I was in this really fancy hotel room. There was somebody else there, and I was explaining to them, how I had created this whole scene. There was a balcony outside, and I was showing them  the balcony. And telling them about how I created the balcony, and even the beautiful view it over looked. A part of me knew it was a dream, But, for some reason, full Lucidity just didn't click. 

A missed chance
There was this guy, that was locked up by the government. because he had some kind of supernatural powers, and he was supposedly a dangerous person. The first thing that I remember, Is that I am in the facility where he is locked up. I have some kind of authority, as if I am a government agent or something. I unlock the door, to the cell he is in, And I am escorting him out of there. ( I had some purpose for getting him out, but I have no clue what it was.) There is a guard that tells me I shouldn't be doing this.
"It's OK," I say. "He's not going to harm me." (How I know this, I'm not sure)
We leave the building, but we are now in a mall. Suddenly, I can't find the guy, He has disappeared. I look around desperately, then I question a nearby person. It turns out, that the person I am questioning is the  guy in disguise. he somehow changed his appearance, with out me noticing. He takes off his disguise, But he is now really tall. "But you were not that tall before!" I look down at his feet, and I can now see, that he is standing on top of his shoes, instead of having his feet in the shoes. Now I understand why he seems so tall now. Now, we walk in to a candy store. I suddenly remember to pay attention, to whether or not I am dreaming. I look around at all the people, and I tell myself to keep watching for dreamsigns. I tell myself, that the next time I am dreaming, I will remember to notice I am dreaming. I get kind of excited, because I am sure, that I will get Lucid the next time I am sleeping.( LOL! I was dreaming at that moment!) I stop thinking about it, and I decide to by this thing that can only be described as a cross between a pudding pop, and a chocolate bar. I go to pay for it. It costs three dollars, and I try to take three ones out of my wallet. I notice that one of the one's, is a five. I put the five back in my wallet, and pull out another one. But the next thing I know, I am handing the clerk two ones and a five again. I try again, but I keep getting the two ones and a five, instead of three ones. I finally give up, and just give the clerk the five, and wait for my change. I wake up around here.

Comments
There used to be a time, when all I had to do was think about dreaming, and I would become Lucid. I really hope to get back to that level.

I think, if this money in my wallet thing keeps happening. it will become a good dreamsign for me. Just like when I try cooking in a dream. Something about it, just feels like it could click for me.

----------


## Clairity

> Suddenly, I can't find the guy, He has disappeared. I look around desperately, then I question a nearby person. It turns out, that the person I am questioning is the guy in disguise. he somehow changed his appearance, with out me noticing. He takes off his disguise, But he is now really tall. "But you were not that tall before!" I look down at his feet, and I can now see, that he is standing on top of his shoes, instead of having his feet in the shoes. Now I understand why he seems so tall now.



Now there's a trick I would never have thought of (tho as a little kid I do remember standing on top of my shoes)!  ::D: 





> Now, we walk in to a candy store. I suddenly remember to pay attention, to whether or not I am dreaming. I look around at all the people, and I tell myself to keep watching for dreamsigns. I tell myself, that the next time I am dreaming, I will remember to notice I am dreaming. I get kind of excited, because I am sure, that I will get Lucid the next time I am sleeping.( LOL! I was dreaming at that moment!)





LOL!! Mind "fart"!!  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Caradon

> LOL!! Mind "fart"!!



Yeah, I hate when I don't Get Lucid in those situations. But at least I'm thinking about it while in a dream. And, I know when I'm doing that, I am on the Verge of getting Lucid. So that makes me happy. It's even more frustrating when you work so hard at it, and you don't even think about it at all when your dreaming.

I've been trying to incorporate reality checks into my normal technique, for about a month now. Using my watch, and trying to breath through a pinched nose. But so far, it hasn't helped me any.

It happened to me again last night! somebody I was with started acting out of character. Singing and dancing. I said "wow I wonder if thats a dream sign?" But then I just laughed about it, and thats as far as that got.

----------


## The Cusp

> Mafia sword dueling club



Now that's a fun title for a dream if ever there was one.  Really caught my attention.

----------


## Caradon

Walking the dog
I'm at the park walking the dog. I decide to start running! (I did some running with the dog yesterday. And today also. And I dreamed about running on the first night!) I don't end up getting Lucid from it though. I just ran a little bit, then I started having problems with the leash. I stopped running, to make sure my dog didn't get loose. And her collar was loose around her neck also, and about to come off. ( thats happened to me before.) So I get that straightened out. we are now near a convenient store.As we walk by, I see a guy with a shaved head, and a goatee. he walks up to me, and asks me if I will do him a favor. I notice that he seems pretty young, and I now know what he will ask. He wants me to go into the store, and buy cigarettes for him. I tell him no, and I use the excuse, that I can't go into the store with my dog."How old is your dog," He asks."She just turned five this year." he then asks me, how old I think she is going to live to. "hopefully fourteen to sixteen."  He just laughs and walks away. After he walks away. I get the idea, that in a round about way, he was threatening to kill my dog. as I am thinking about that, I wake up.

The buffet
I am at the buffet again. The same one as last time. I'm sitting at a table eating. I think I'm finished, but I then notice there are two burritos still on my plate. So I start eating them. They are not very warm anymore, but I don't really care. I get up to go and look for desert. I get an ice cream cone out of the cone dispenser. It seems really stale, and kind of mushy. I am like,"oh well."  I look for the ice cream machine, but I can't find it. I ask somebody that works there, where the ice cream machine went. She can't find it either. But she has a whole bunch of twix candy bars! " Hold out your arms," she says. So I do, and she starts stacking candy bars into my arms, until I must have about forty of them! I carry them all back to my table. Then, the person I went to the buffet with comes walking up, and is singing and dancing. This is very out of character for this person, and I am Like "wow I wonder if thats a dreamsign!" I laugh to myself about it, and shrug it off.

----------


## Caradon

> Now that's a fun title for a dream if ever there was one. Really caught my attention.



Thanks, sorry I didn't write it in better detail. But, there was just so much to that dream. And a lot of it was hard to describe.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Monday/January/8/2007
Lucid Dream # 3 of 2007

I am in an apartment building, and I'm being chased up the stairs by a mob of zombies. I make it to the next floor, and enter an apartment. I close the door, and struggle with the lock. But I do get it to lock, after a few moments of messing with it. I cross the room and push open the window. it's a long way down, but I crawl out anyway. I am easily able to climb down the side of the building. Strangely though, I'm still inside of an even larger building. That the apartment building itself was inside of. I seem to have effectively escaped the zombies, There are none to be seen now.
There is a room nearby, with a glass wall, and a sliding glass door. I slide the door open, and walk inside. I see a short flight of stairs, that's leading down to a corridor. I follow the stairs down, and start walking along the hall. Then, for no apparent reason, the realization that I'm dreaming washes over me. I am like" Oh wow this is a dream! I did it!"  Everything is so perfectly real and vivid. I immediately stop and turn around. All I want to do now, is find my way outside and go flying. I remember passing a doorway that lead outside. So I walk back the way I came, and go back up the stairs.
The floor is cement, and I can even hear my footsteps echoing as I walk. when I get to the spot that the door was, things have changed and there is now no door. "Oh great!"
I am not really very surprised though. I'm not sure I will be able to find my way out now, but I think that I can. I get the feeling that I am under ground, and I need to go up and out. I am thinking, that I should try and alter the dream from where I am, instead of trying to find my way out. But I am just starting to get my Lucid legs back, and I don't think I have that kind of skill yet. I keep following corridors upwards. And I eventually come to a locked door. I reach out with  my mind, and unlock the door and push it open.(no hands needed!) After walking through a few more corridors, and up a few more stairways, I find a way outside. I have to walk up one last flight of stairs. From my angle below, all I can see is the sky. I've been trying to hurry, because I don't know how much time I have left. As I start ascending the last stairway, I see this very beautiful girl come walking down the stairs. I am like WOW! look at her! :drool:  
" Hey come here a minute," I say. She seems afraid of me. "All I want is a hug," I tell her. She walks over to me and puts her arms around me. She is shorter Than me, and I just look down into her eyes, and admire how beautiful she is. That lasts about ten seconds before I wake up.

I woke up happy about the dream, but frustrated that I didn't get to go flying.
I should have left the girl alone! ::?: 
.

----------


## Clairity

> As I start ascending the last stairway, I see this very beautiful girl come walking down the stairs. I am like WOW! look at her! 
> " Hey come here a minute," I say. She seems afraid of me. "All I want is a hug," I tell her. She walks over to me and puts her arms around me. She is shorter Than me, and I just look down into her eyes, and admire how beautiful she is. That lasts about ten seconds before I wake up.
> 
> I woke up happy about the dream, but frustrated that I didn't get to go flying.
> I should have left the girl alone! .



Another LD derailed by a beautiful girl!!  ::D: 

Great recall by the way!

----------


## Caradon

> Another LD derailed by a beautiful girl!! 
> 
> Great recall by the way!



Thanks, some days my recall is very vivid and clear. other days, it's a struggle to bring them back.

----------


## Moonbeam

Reading your dreams lately is like watching a little movie!  

I think you ought to add sweets to your list of dream-signs.  Like I already have.  

Watch out for the pretty dream-girls...

----------


## Caradon

> Reading your dreams lately is like watching a little movie! 
> 
> I think you ought to add sweets to your list of dream-signs. Like I already have. 
> 
> Watch out for the pretty dream-girls...



Well, I've been trying to put as much detail as I can lately.

What you said in your journal was right! lately I've been trying to eat healthier. And I haven't had to much of anything really good. Now, suddenly I'm getting all these dreams about sweets.

Normally I do try to avoid the dream girls, because I learned early on that they usually end up making me wake up pretty quick. Though I've had a few encounters that lasted a while.

----------


## Pancaka

> Reading your dreams lately is like watching a little movie!  
> 
> I think you ought to add sweets to your list of dream-signs.  Like I already have.  
> 
> Watch out for the pretty dream-girls...



Have you seen "The Matrix?" look out for the girl in the red dress lol.

----------


## Caradon

> Have you seen "The Matrix?" look out for the girl in the red dress lol.



LOL, good call! I never really thought of it like that before.

Thanks for replying, and welcom to the forum!  ::welcome::

----------


## Caradon

Down hill ski race
Best dreamsign missed

Last night, I did a wake back to bed. Went back to sleep an  hour before having to get up. And my subconscious put me in the perfect position to become Lucid!

I find myself at the top of a mountain ski slope, on skis. There are three other skiers there also. Two guys and a girl. We are about to race to the bottom. It's not a slalom race, but an all out speed race to the bottom. And we are all going to go down at the same time. there is a fence along the top of the slope, with many spectators standing behind it. I am near the fence, and talking with some of the spectators. suddenly somebody points out, that the race has started. I look back, and I see that the other skiers have already started down the slope. "They're going to need a head start on me anyway," I brag.

At first, the slope is not very steep at all. I have to push with the poles to move. I am pushing along hard, and I am already catching up to the others. Then, just as the slope starts to get steeper, I pass the other skiers, and I no longer have to push. and I immediately ski into deep powder. "Check out this powder!" I holler back to the 
others. I'm skiing quite fast now, and I am aware that there is a lip coming up, that descends to an almost vertical drop. I crouch and lean forward, and will myself to go faster and faster. I'm going so fast now, it's just intense! I race off the edge of the lip, and the mountain begins to fall away beneath me. I'm leaning forward and flying down the side of the mountain! "Woooo hooooo," I scream, as I'm soaring down the side of the cliff. The intensity of the moment, and the exhilaration I'm feeling is beyond words.
I now notice, the the side of the cliff, is like a huge bowl shape. And I'm soaring towards another lip on the other side of the bowl, that I need to land on. Almost like a double jump, on a motocross track. I land perfectly on the other side, and ski the rest of the way to the finish line.

I look back, and here come the other skiers behind me. Now, we all have to walk back up a walking slope, along side the ski slope. we are walking along, and I can see what looks like a sprinkler sticking up from the snow. for some reason I decide to mess with it. When I touch it water starts spraying out, and I get soaked. We continue on up the mountain Surprisingly, it does not take long to get to the top. the skiers I am with, are actually friends of mine. And we all came to the race together. we have to walk over the mountain, to get  to where are vehicle is parked. on the other side of the mountain, there is no more snow. We are walking along a trail, that is more like foothills than an actual mountain. It is so beautiful, the hills are covered in plush green grass, with rocky areas here and there. The tops of the hills,disappear into low laying fluffy clouds. I'm beating myself up, for ever moving away from the mountains. We eventually make it to the bottom, and to the city. Are vehicle is parked on  the side of a road. The vehicle happens to be a large four person tandem bicycle. ::rolllaugh:: 
I climb onto the front seat, and the others get on behind. I look around, and I see an apartment building. In the windows I see curtains tied back, and flower pots on the windowsills. I am jealous of the people that live in this amazing place, And I am wondering, if I would really want  to quit the job I have now, to move here. Anyway I start peddling away. The strange thing is, is that we are moving very slowly. Like a couple of inches a minute. I am thinking that something is really off here. How are we going to get home at this rate. I'm contemplating this, and struggling to peddle, when I wake up.

Comments
This dream was so awsome! I'm really surprised that I didn't get Lucid during it. But it was so fun I don't really care. But the flying part would have lasted a lot longer if I 
had.
I had a lot more dreams but I'm to tired to write them all. Didn't take a nap today. ::yawnorama::  
I'm going to sleep early, try and do some more wake back to beds. Hope it works. normally, when I start trying to skip naps. So I can get to sleep earlier, and have longer REM periods. I just end up losing my recall. But I'm going to try it again.

I had a very disturbing dream early in the night. I was in the hospital with my dad during his final hours.

----------


## Clairity

Caradon, EXCELLENT dream!!! 

Wonderful details and great description.. I felt like I was flying down the slopes with you!

This non-lucid dreams was better than some of my lucid dreams!  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

I concur with Clairity!  That was fun to read!

----------


## Caradon

Thanks guys, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I wasn't sure I could get the experience across well enough.

----------


## Caradon

As always, deciding to skip my nap, turned out to be a mistake.Recall wasn't nearly as good. I remember a lot of dreams, just not very well. nothing as fun as last night either.

Parachuting
I took a nap when I came home today, and had this dream. I'm a little confused as to what happened during it.

I wasn't actually parachuting. I was photographing somebody who was. I'm having a hard time recalling the part where I was taking the pictures. I'm not sure what was actually going on there. But I was showing the pictures to the guy who was parachuting, and the pictures become more like a video. We both watch, as he dives off of a building head first. Then, before hitting the ground, he curves upwards and starts flying into the sky. He then pulls the cord, and parachutes down to the ground.
He lands in a graveyard, and there is something about a tomb with snakes all over.
Like in the movie Raiders Of The Lost Ark.

Burglar
I'm in an apartment, and there is a storm outside.I notice something is wrong with one of the windows. I realize somebody had broken in. I look around, and I can see that some of my stuff is missing. I go to the office and talk to the land lady about it. She tells me, that somebody has been breaking into a lot of the apartments. But they had recently caught the person.

Wild horses
Second time this week dreaming about horses. I didn't get around to writing the last one.

I'm on a woodsy trail near a lake. I'm walking the dog, but the dog becomes A human child. after a little bit of walking, two horses come walking down the trail toward us.
I climb onto one, and I pull the child up behind me. The horse doesn't  mind. It seems friendly,even though it's wild. We ride down the trail for a while, before I wake up.

That was the best recalled dream of the night.

Discussing Lucid dreaming
I'm sitting  in a room with an old friend talking about Lucid Dreaming. I don't remember the details to well. Be we were talking about different mental focusing methods.

Pet store
I just remembered this one.
I used to have a big aquarium, with three Oscars. when they were little,  I would hold a piece of food ever the tank in my fingers. And they would jump out of the water and take it. It was pretty cool. But they started  getting bigger, and could jump higher. One day, I walked up to the tank with some food. And one of them jumped out of the tank onto the floor! So I stopped doing that.

Anyway, I was dreaming that I was in the pet store. I was feeding some fish, and I was trying to get them to jump for the food.

When I had my aquarium, I used to always dream about the Oscars swimming out of the tank and through the air.

A couple of other fragments
I was at a movie theater watching the new Simpson's movie. (haven't seen it yet, probably rent it)

I was talking to an old girlfriend on the phone.

Talking to mom on  phone. phone goes silent I suddenly think she had died on the phone. so I'm about to go find out.

That's about it.

----------


## Clairity

> Talking to mom on phone. phone goes silent I suddenly think she had died on the phone. so I'm about to go find out.



 :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

I actually had a continuation of that dream last night. Which is strange, because I've never had a dream continue on the second night before.
But I've had a lot of dreams that continue on during the same night. It's usually the really intense ones that do that.

I don't think I'm going to post it though, because it was pretty depressing. And I don't want to make my journal a depressing place.

----------


## Caradon

The twins
I'm at the park, and I'm watching some people playing baseball. I notice that A few of the players are from the Minnesota twins. Before I wake up, there is some strange stuff about them growing into giants. They grow to about fifty feet tall.

Remote control
I was outside, playing with this cool remote control off road truck. It was just a fun dream. the truck was really fast, and I was racing it all over, doing spin outs and stuff.
I had really good control of it.

Camping
I'm camping somewhere. I have the dog with me, and we go for a walk. I try to tie my shoes, but the laces are cover in stickers/burs. Also I  have cigarettes and I am smoking.


I am sitting in a room with some girl. I have some strange psychic knowledge about her life. I am telling her about something thats really important for her to know (I don't remember what it was.) But we are sitting there discussing it, and both of us are freaking out about the whole thing. And smoking cigarettes!

Comments
A little frustrated,  I really want to get at least one more Lucid in, by the end of the month. But times running out. I had such a good start to this month, that I thought I would get more. But over all, it's been a pretty good month though. Five Lucids and a lot of really close calls. Got to turn those close calls into Lucids!

----------


## Pancaka

> I am sitting in a room with some girl. I have some strange psychic knowledge about her life. I am telling her about something thats really important for her to know (I don't remember what it was.) But we are sitting there discussing it, and both of us are freaking out about the whole thing. And smoking cigarettes!



 Well when I was dreaming that I was talking to a friend, he said something kind of obscure but I somehow knew what he meant. After all, he is in MY mind.

----------


## Moonbeam

Aha!  Smoking again! 

I do that too--oh my god you just made me remember a dream that I forgot from last night!  Thanks! ::bowdown::  (off to my journal....!)

----------


## Caradon

> Well when I was dreaming that I was talking to a friend, he said something kind of obscure but I somehow knew what he meant. After all, he is in MY mind.



Yeah, I was creating the whole thing, even her life. so thats why I guess I knew about it. I just didn't know it at the time. I'm sure she was just playing along with whatever I believed. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Hot air balloons
I'm walking the dog, and I come across this wide open field. In the field, there is a fleet of hot air balloons. They are anchored to the ground by ropes, that are staked into the earth. They are all different colors, and there are a lot of people working to get ready for a flight. Some people that are preparing a near by balloon, wave my over to them. "Would you like to fly in our balloon with us," one of them asks. " No way!" I say. "Those things are dangerous, There's no way to control them, your just at the mercy of the wind." Then I continue,"Now if you guys had hang gliders, that's something I would try."  Thats all I really remember about it. 
My subconscious, trying to help me get Lucid again. If only I would have got on the dang balloon!

I also had a vivid dream about trying to survive a freezing night in the wilderness.
Kind of hard to describe it though. There was some strange stuff going on.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Last night! :boogie: 
I'll write it later, off to work.

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=Caradon;505118]Lucid Last night! :boogie: [quote]

 ::banana::  Can't wait to read it!

----------


## Caradon

Hypnagogic imagery
I'll start with the first dream, because they were all kind of related.
Before going to sleep, I asked my subconscious to give me a dream scary enough to force me into Lucidity. 

 As I was falling asleep, I was relaxing with a blank mind. And trying to stay aware.
I suddenly find myself on a street, with a huge plow truck barreling down at me. It was kind of scary, and I said to myself, thats what a need to happen in a dream to get Lucid. Then I kind of laugh, and think, but I'm Lucid right now. because I'm, still fully conscious of the situation. I just stand there watching as the truck comes at me. At the last minute it swerves out of the way, and continues down the road. then there is some lady walking down the road, and I just watch her for a few seconds before sliding back awake . Kind of a partially successful wild I guess. Not counting it as a Lucid though. Then.....


Bear dream!
 I was in a building, probably a house I guess, since I am in a very big kitchen. The ceiling of the kitchen is very high, and the walls are lined with cupboards all the way up to the ceiling. There is a  bear loose in the house. It's a black bear. The bear comes through the entrance to the kitchen, and I have nowhere to go to get away from it. The bear scares me into having super-human climbing ability. I am easily able to climb the many rows of cupboards, that line the walls. I'm really not that scared now, because I have found an escape route. As I climb, My climbing ability gets better, and better. Until I'm climbing  as well as spider-man. The bear is still below me, and I'm now to the point, where I can literally run across the walls. And I'm leaping across the Kitchen from the tops of cupboards, at all different levels of the room. I now run across a wall, to get around the bear, then jump to the floor and run out the exit. I continue down a hall, until I come to another room where I see some people sitting around. I start telling them ab
out the bear, when I wake up. I wake up thinking, I might have just had a Lucid Dream. But I couldn't remember if I actually knew I was dreaming or not. But it felt like a Lucid, And I had the same kind of agility, that I have in Lucids. I think I was partially Aware it was a dream. I fall right back to sleep, didn't even get the chance to write any notes. And immediately went into this dream...

A Lucid Dream! :woohoo: 
Sat/August/25/2007
Lucid Dream # 35 of 2007

It wasn't a real long one, but it was pretty intense While I was in it. and a strange new experience.

A continuation, of my super climbing abilities. I'm outside my house, and I'm in the front. I'm getting the lawn mower going, and I push it around to the back. (That's where most of the lawn is.)  beyond the yard, are some woods. and at the edge of the woods is a thick tree line, that I can't see through. I don't remember why, but I think  there are some wild animals in the woods. I want to see them but I can't, because the tree line is to thick to see through. I now remember about my climbing ability. I jump into the air, and grab onto some very thin branches of a near by tree. the branches bend with my weight, But it doesn't matter. I'm still able to easily pull myself up through them. As I climb, the tree changes. I'm now climbing up a tall birch-looking tree. It's dead, and partially rotting. there are no leaves, and the branches are thick broken stumps. With great skill, and speed, I climb to the top. And I'm even thinking about how cool it is, to have this super-climbing ability. Once I reach the top there is a small gap in my memory. I'm not sure what happened exactly, but the dream scene has completely changed and I am now Fully Lucid! At least I 'm fully aware that I am dreaming. Instead of being on top of a tree.I 'm standing on the top of a very tall post, like a telephone pole. And I'm looking across a scene of rotting destruction. It's like a forest that has been destroyed by fire, but everything that hasn't been fully consumed by flames, is chard and rotting. Including the post that I'm standing on. The image and feeling of it, is very intense. There are rows, and rows of post's like the one that I'm standing on. This is where things get strange. I Have a complete memory of being here in another Lucid Dream before. And I'm very excited about the fact, that I have  returned to the same place. As if it was a real place I could return to. I can remember how the last time I was here, I was jumping across the tops of the posts.( Remember these posts are very tall) I'm high in the air. The posts are pretty far apart, and I'm wondering if I can make the jump. But, then I remember it doesn't matter Because I'm dreaming, and I can use levitation. So I crouch and leap, towards the next post. As I jump, the pressure that I put on the post I was on, makes it crumble and fall to the ground. they are so rotten, they are barely strong enough to hold my weight. The post is to far, but, I 'm able to use mental power to guide me. And I land gently on the post. I'm thinking about how I wanted to stay aware, and pay attention to what it feels like being in the dream. So that I can get Lucid easier next time I'm in one. I jump across to another post, and as I land, I can see my watch sitting there on the top of it.
I laugh and think, No way, there's my watch! right where I had left it last time I was here. And I have a perfect memory of leaving it there. (Strange! I don't really have a memory of doing any such thing. Or ever even being in this dream before! I guess it could have been one that I never recalled) I pick up my watch and put it on. Then I wake up. And I have my watch! I was wondering where that went to! Ha ha, Just kidding.

I bought my watch specifically for Lucid Dreaming purposes. That's the first time it turned up in a dream. Not exactly the way I had intended though. these dreams took place in the first hour and a half of sleeping. But,I didn't have much recall for the next couple hours that I slept. Or from my nap either.

----------


## Caradon

Hypnagogic imagery
I saw an image of my own face looking back at me. as I looked at myself looking back at me, I was thinking of the Lucid Task. And I think, But I'm already awake! Then the image fades away.

I darn near pulled off a successful wild! I end up in a dream scene thats pretty stable for a while.

Other dreams
I slept seven hours, and had a full night of really bizarre dreams. Most of it was pretty hard to describe. And I'm feeling pretty lazy right now, and don't feel like writing much.
I think, I had a lucid in my nap today, But I got woken up by a barking dog, and lost most of the dreams from my nap. I woke up with the lingering feeling of being in a Lucid Dream.

Had a freaky dream about being a prisoner in some abandoned house. I was hiding because the people that had me there, were going to kill me and eat me. They were looking all over the place for me. There was a really intense part, where I  was under the floorboards of the house. I could see up through the cracks in the boards, and the crazy people were walking around above me. One of them starts looking down through the cracks, and I'm laying there completely still trying not to get noticed. They figured out that I'm there, and I hurry out of my hiding spot. I don't really remember what happened next, but I eventually escape the house. I run outside with some of them chasing me. I have a knife in my hand, and I'm hoping to find some help. But, when I come across some people. they see my wild look, and the knife, in my had.
And they think I'm a psycho running loose on the streets, and that the people chasing me are the good guys! so every one is afraid of me, and I'm just trying not to get dragged back into that house. Finally, one of them catches up to me, we struggle for a bit. Not sure why, but some near by people figure out whats really going on,just before I wake up. As scary as this dream sounds, I didn't really get scared enough to get Lucid during it.

----------


## Pancaka

> Had a freaky dream about being a prisoner in some abandoned house. I was hiding because the people that had me there, were going to kill me and eat me. They were looking all over the place for me. There was a really intense part, where I  was under the floorboards of the house. I could see up through the cracks in the boards, and the crazy people were walking around above me. One of them starts looking down through the cracks, and I'm laying there completely still trying not to get noticed. They figured out that I'm there, and I hurry out of my hiding spot. I don't really remember what happened next, but I eventually escape the house. I run outside with some of them chasing me. I have a knife in my hand, and I'm hoping to find some help. But, when I come across some people. they see my wild look, and the knife, in my had.
> And they think I'm a psycho running loose on the streets, and that the people chasing me are the good guys! so every one is afraid of me, and I'm just trying not to get dragged back into that house. Finally, one of them catches up to me, we struggle for a bit. Not sure why, but some near by people figure out whats really going on,just before I wake up. As scary as this dream sounds, I didn't really get scared enough to get Lucid during it.



 I had one kinda like that (but I didn't feel like writing it down). The difference was that one was just kind of an ass**** and the other was a psycho rapist murderer...at some point I turned into a girl and I...offered myself to prevent him from killing me  :Oops:  nothing happened in my dream though (THANK GOD).

----------


## Caradon

> I had one kinda like that (but I didn't feel like writing it down). The difference was that one was just kind of an ass**** and the other was a psycho rapist murderer...at some point I turned into a girl and I...offered myself to prevent him from killing me  nothing happened in my dream though (THANK GOD).



Now that really sounds like a nightmare! :smiley:  The things we come up with to get out of bad situations in dreams. It seems like there is always some way out of it. But it's always those times when there is no way out, and a horrifying death is a certainty, that I get Lucid. It doesn't happen to often any more though.

----------


## Caradon

Acrobatics
Can hardly believe I didn't get Lucid during this dream! I was in some outside area, and there were piles of stuff all over the place. Not even sure what it was, just a bunch of stuff. But I started to use the stuff as platforms to do acrobatic tricks off of. I would run and jump into the air, land on my hands on top of something. Then I would do a hand spring off of it, get some good air, do a couple of flips, and land on my feet. and I would do different kinds of tricks. Like twisting while flipping. The whole dream was me running around crazy, doing stunts off this stuff until I woke up. One time, I didn't time my flipping right, and I landed on my face instead of my feet. ::?: 

Music store
I was at the music store. I picked up an acoustic guitar and started improvising some stuff, to go along with some music that was playing at the store. Then somebody else came along and picked up a violin. then he started playing some really cool stuff on the violin. we both sat there playing until I woke up.

Floor drain
There was a floor drain that was backing up, and and water was getting all over.
Then today, when I took a shower, the drain was clogged and backing up on me.
That never happened before, so a strange coincidence

Comments
Nearly pulled off a successful wild again this morning. Maybe I will get it right one of these times! wouldn't that be something.

Didn't get my nap in today! Not by choice, I didn't have the time. Hope it doesn't mess up my recall tonight.

----------


## Clairity

> Nearly pulled off a successful wild again this morning. Maybe I will get it right one of these times! wouldn't that be something.



Caradon, I bet I'll come back on Sunday and will read all about a glorious WILD that you had while I was gone!  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

> Caradon, I bet I'll come back on Sunday and will read all about a glorious WILD that you had while I was gone!



I'm not getting my hopes up to high, But I'm going to keep trying until the day I die :smiley: 

I also think, just attempting to do it helps to set the intention to become Lucid as you fall asleep.

----------


## Caradon

Grizzly Bear induced Lucid Dream!
Wednesday/August/29/2007
Lucid Dream # 36 of 2007

I can't remember everything that happened before becoming Lucid. I was with a grizzly bear, and I was wearing a bear suite! I don't remember why I was wearing the Bear suite, but there was a specific reason for it. And I was actually friends with the grizzly.
I needed to go somewhere with the grizzly. And we needed to walk through the woods to get there. Since I was wearing the suite I started playing around pretending that I was a bear. I started growling, and I charged at the real grizzly pretending like I was going to attack. But then the grizzly got pissed, and thought I was a real bear. And it began to charge me! And did it ever look mean when it came at me. But it was a bluff charge also, and it stopped short of attacking me. It stood there staring at me, head hanging low and teeth bared like a dog. I pulled off the head piece of my suite, and said "look it's OK it's just me."  The bear was still growling, and angry looking. I walked up to it, and started petting the top of it's head. the bear seemed to calm down, and I say " come on lets go." I turn my back on it and start to walk away.
I suddenly feel something slam into me from behind, and I'm sent flying into the air!
I realize the bear had just head butted me in the ass, like a goat would or something.
And a moment after thinking that, since I'm now airborne I become Lucid!

I'm now pretty high in the air, and I shout "this is a dream!" I shout it once more.(it feels really good to shout this is a dream, in a dream) I decide I want to check out the details of stuff. Off in the distance, I can see this  wall type structure. And even from where I am now I'm amazed at how real it looks. I start to fly in that direction, and I'm thrilled to see that the grizzly bear is following me. It's running across the ground at speed, directly below me. And I notice that I'm still wearing a bear suite, and I'm struck by the hilarious absurdity of the situation! Head butted into Lucidity by a bear, and flying in a bear suite! I get close to the wall structure, and I drift down and land.  I'm so amazed at the detail of this thing, and how my mind could be creating it. The wall is kind of in the shape of a horse shoe. the lower half of it is made by these really amazing looking rocks. Their held together by some kind of mortar or something. the top half is made by an orange colored wood. And there is an awning hanging over the side of it, on the inside of the horse shoe. I get the feeling that this is an area for having picnics. I can see a play ground area a little ways away, for kids.
I decide to fly again, and as I start to levitate I also think about waking up. and I do end up waking up pretty quick after thinking about it. ::embarrassed:: 

Comments
I wish I would have paid more attention to the bear instead of the wall.
I didn't remember, that I wanted to try talking to a bear next time I got Lucid near one. That would have been so fun to play with a grizzly in a Lucid!

----------


## Moonbeam

:boogie: That was great!  Doing something with a bear would make a great task of the month.

----------


## Pancaka

> That was great!  Doing something with a bear would make a great task of the month.



 well my lucid priority is still shaking hands with Darth Maul (the coolest Star Wars character ever!) and possibly making a long lasting DC friendship between the two of us...we will fight a bunch of droids and jedi and stuff and we'll have force powers and light sabers and it'll be awesome! Force powers and light sabers aside, punching someone through a wall (and possibly punting someone a long distance) is a close second! ::banana::

----------


## Moonbeam

Caradon, somehow I missed your lucid dream #35...I was just reading it; I know exactly that feeling of a memory withing a dream, that later on  you know wasn't a real memory.  I wonder what's up with that.   Another dream mystery.

----------


## Caradon

I never expected to get Lucid from a bear quite in that way! Up until now they have always been fear induced. This bear really was my friend, He must have new I would get Lucid if he sent me flying. :smiley: 

I want to climb up onto a bears back, and go for a ride.
I'm glad you saw that dream Moonbeam, That was a really strange experience. I have had false dream memories before, but only in non Lucid dreams.

Shinjiro-Yan: 

Having force powers is really fun! Telekinesis is my best Lucid skill, And flying.
But I use telekineses to fly. I move myself through the air, the same way that I move anything else through the air. I've always really gotten a kick out of moving things around with the power of my mind. I even levitated a mountain  once! it can also be used to control dream characters when the need arises.

I want to learn to conjure and manipulate fire. I never really thought about doing that until recently. I've always loved fire throwing characters on TV.

----------


## Pancaka

> Shinjiro-Yan: 
> 
> Having force powers is really fun! Telekinesis is my best Lucid skill, And flying.
> But I use telekineses to fly. I move myself through the air, the same way that I move anything else through the air. I've always really gotten a kick out of moving things around with the power of my mind. I even levitated a mountain  once! it can also be used to control dream characters when the need arises.
> 
> I want to learn to conjure and manipulate fire. I never really thought about doing that until recently. I've always loved fire throwing characters on TV.



 WOW! A mountain? That sounds like a lot of fun. I was thinking recently that it would be pretty cool to conjure fire. I really want to snap my fingers and have a random car explode (not to be cruel, but for the sake of action) and making people just become engulfed in flame from the inside out in an instant by snapping my fingers as well (that one...probably only on dc pedestrians for practice, but usually on my enemies which I intend to make a lot of). I haven't had good recall lately and I don't know why but I can remember some vague images from last night and from I think a nap, but theres nothing that fits together to make a complete dream or even a dream fragment. Aside from my dream recall I am having trouble getting to sleep and don't have time usually (I have school) to do a DIELD or DEILD or however that is (the one where you go right back to bed without moving). I really want to try some things to help me get to sleep like drinking some tea right after my shower, rather than just going to bed like I usually do. I really enjoy typing on my friends laptop that I'm using right now, which would explain the long message which gives me more reason to want to type my dream journals in it and then just transfer it to my brother's computer. Also if anyone has any tips for WILDing or even LDing in general I'd appreciate it if you would PM them to me. I really don't want to stop my fingers from moving on this keyboard so I'm gonna go find something to type and stop wasting your time.  OK bye bye!!! :boogie:

----------


## The Cusp

What's with you and the bears? Trying to out climb a bear is a really bad idea, no matter how super your climbing abilities are.  Those things can practically fly up trees!

Nice lucids.  I've spent a lot of lucid time jumping on street posts and lamp posts as well.

Also good to see somebody else getting into hypnagogics!

----------


## Moonbeam

:Mad:  Caradon!  Your bears got into my dreams!  Please keep them under control!  Or I'll have to call the dream-police on you.

----------


## Caradon

> What's with you and the bears? Trying to out climb a bear is a really bad idea, no matter how super your climbing abilities are. Those things can practically fly up trees!
> 
> Nice lucids. I've spent a lot of lucid time jumping on street posts and lamp posts as well.
> 
> Also good to see somebody else getting into hypnagogics!



I used to spend a lot of time in the wilderness, backpacking on Pikes Peak.
And even here I spend a lot of time in the woods at the cabin. somewhere along the line I started having dreams about running across bears and mountain lions in the woods. Some of them get pretty scary. I wouldn't try to out climb a bear in real life! or run away, unless there was someplace very close to run to.

To make matters worse, I watched the documentary Grizzly Man! The story of a strange guy named Timothy Treadwell. Who lived with Grizzlies for thirteen summers in Alaska. Until about three years ago I think it was. He brought his girl friend with him on his trip and they both got killed and eaten just before they were supposed leave. The show, and the book that I read freaked me out pretty good.

----------


## Caradon

> Caradon! Your bears got into my dreams! Please keep them under control! Or I'll have to call the dream-police on you.



LOL! The dream police actually showed up in one of my Lucids in the beginning of 2006. And forced me into a false awakening. I'm going to have to write that one pretty soon now. it was kind of a low level Lucid but interesting. Bears are good for Lucidity!

----------


## Caradon

> WOW! A mountain? That sounds like a lot of fun. I was thinking recently that it would be pretty cool to conjure fire. I really want to snap my fingers and have a random car explode (not to be cruel, but for the sake of action) and making people just become engulfed in flame from the inside out in an instant by snapping my fingers as well (that one...probably only on dc pedestrians for practice, but usually on my enemies which I intend to make a lot of). I haven't had good recall lately and I don't know why but I can remember some vague images from last night and from I think a nap, but theres nothing that fits together to make a complete dream or even a dream fragment. Aside from my dream recall I am having trouble getting to sleep and don't have time usually (I have school) to do a DIELD or DEILD or however that is (the one where you go right back to bed without moving). I really want to try some things to help me get to sleep like drinking some tea right after my shower, rather than just going to bed like I usually do. I really enjoy typing on my friends laptop that I'm using right now, which would explain the long message which gives me more reason to want to type my dream journals in it and then just transfer it to my brother's computer. Also if anyone has any tips for WILDing or even LDing in general I'd appreciate it if you would PM them to me. I really don't want to stop my fingers from moving on this keyboard so I'm gonna go find something to type and stop wasting your time. OK bye bye!!!



Sending you a PM.

----------


## Caradon

Recap for the month of August 2007
# of Lucid Dreams: 7
Goal to get more than three: Completed

Goal for September
To get even more focused!
And to try and get more than 7 Lucids!
And to find more time for reading!

----------


## Moonbeam

> To make matters worse, I watched the documentary Grizzly Man! The story of a strange guy named Timothy Treadwell. Who lived with Grizzlies for thirteen summers in Alaska. Until about three years ago I think it was. He brought his girl friend with him on his trip and they both got killed and eaten just before they were supposed leave. The show, and the book that I read freaked me out pretty good.



 
I've been meaning to ask you if you saw that.  Wasn't that crazy?  He was nuts but he did some amazing stuff.  Before he got eaten, that is.

That was weird how in the movie they said that the transcript (of the recording of their death) wasn't available, but I know I read it right when it first happened, and my Mom said she even heard it played on the radio.  Now that was definitely nightmare-inducing.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah that was nuts! The book that I read described the attack in vivid detail. The book said that he had stayed to late in the season. And that there were extra bears around, because of a food shortage in another area.
So the bears were extra agitated and hungry. Desperate to get enough food for hibernating. I also read the book Timothy Treadwell wrote about his Time there. It was good, but hard to tell how much was made up. It sounded Like a Disney story. I feel bad for the guy, And especially for his girlfriend! She had to watch him get dragged away, then wait for her turn.

Taking off to the cabin be back Tuesday.

----------


## Moonbeam

Happy dreams.   ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

Attack of the super villain
A Lucid Dream!
Best dreamsign noticed
Sunday/September/2/2007
Lucid Dream # 37 of 2007



The first thing I remember, is being in the parking lot of some store or something. There are a lot of people outside the building and I'm talking with a couple of them.
Then I decide to leave. The ground is icy, and slippery. I begin to skate away on my feet as if I had skates on, only I'm wearing shoes.(happens fairly often in my dreams.)  I skate out of the parking lot, and down a side street. There are mounds of snow along the side of the street. I'm skating pretty fast now, and I start veering to the side of the road and jumping the mounds of snow. The mounds of snow start getting bigger, and I have to jump higher with each one I come to. Eventually I catch enough air, and I get Lucid!

"This is a dream!"  I shout, And I begin flying higher. There are many trees around me, and I'm flying up through the branches. The many branches around me are almost tunnel-like, and they create the effect of making me feel like I'm moving very fast. I eventually fly up and out of the last of the branches. Off in the distance, I can see this tall crane-like tower. There is some kind of cable-car hanging off of it. I realize that I'm looking at some kind of ride at a theme park.( It's also night but not to dark to see.)
The park is shut down, and I'm thinking it may be fun to go sit on top of the cable car and check out the view from there. But then, suddenly, I notice the form of a dark figure climbing the crane like-tower. And due to the speed and agility in which he is climbing, I realize that he also has super-human abilities. I'm not sure why, but I know he is up to no good. I decide, that I will fly up there and confront him. As I begin to fly higher, I now have the obstacle of power-lines! I fly through the first layer, and there is another layer beyond that. And beyond that... another layer. Then I begin thinking about Moonbeams power-line dream. And as soon as I think about that, the power-lines begin to thicken around me! Defiantly, I proclaim that is not going to happen! And immediately the power-lines begin to thin out. I am now able to get through them. But I'm still having trouble getting beyond them. I am so anxious to reach my destination, that I forget to just slow down and play on the power-lines to make them go away. I look towards the crane structure, and I can see the super-villain on top of it. He is crouched down, and there are many cables around him as well. He is yanking out the cables to the ride. electrical sparks are showering over the sides. I realize he is trying to sabotage the ride, so that the next people to ride on it will fall to their deaths.
Now, Conveniently, I no longer have to make it to him, because he is coming for me. I watch as he leaps through the air, and lands on the roof of a near by building. I fly over and land on the roof to meet him. He is wearing this awsome looking yellow and black ninja style suite. And his face looks almost like one of  those old style hockey masks. but only in the way it is shaped, because it looks way cooler than that. the face mask is black and yellow as well, and very detailed. where the mouth should be are metal slits. As I land on the roof, he turns towards me. His arm jerks forward, and I see something silver streaking towards me." Oh crap knives!" But, then I remember it doesn't matter, and I charge forward straight into the knives. I have no idea if any of the knives hit me or not. If they did they had no effect and I didn't feel them at all. I completely ignored them, I didn't care. I reach the villain, and I attack with some imaginary martial arts moves, that I'm making up as I go along. Different kinds of throws and round house kicks and what not. I'm basically kicking his butt pretty good.
He's not getting any hits on me. But I'm not really causing him any harm either. Just knocking him around pretty good. As I'm fighting, I'm thinking that I had better be careful not to get to caught up in the action, and forget that I'm dreaming. We battle on the roof for a while before I finally wake up.

Comments
Thats the first time I ever felt the need to fight anyone in a Lucid Dream. Normally I will just let them attack me and laugh at their futile attempts to cause me harm. or, I will just reach out with my mind and send them floating away. :smiley:   But I decided to have fun going along with the whole super-hero action thing. I've watched to many of those kind of movies Lately I guess. Super hero movies always motivate me to get Lucid. It's great watching a movie like that, and to know I actually get to do that kind of stuff. By day, I'm just an ordinary guy. By night I'm something else entirely. LOL!. How old am I again? I guess I'll never grow up.

Last night I had another really fun Lucid Dream. And the first one that lasted a decent length of time, since the end of my four month slow period. I don't have time to write it right now.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow! ::bowdown::   That was really cool!  It started out good with the skating and jumping and flying; then into a super-hero fight!  I love how you broke thru the power lines.  I know if that happens to me again, I'm going to remember your dream and be able to do it too!

I can't wait to read your next one.

----------


## Clairity

Excellent excellent dream and you describe everything so well I felt like I was right there beside you!! :bravo: ::goodjob::

----------


## The Cusp

Power lines, shmower lines... Just go right through them!





> I felt like I was right there beside you!! :bravo:



Does that make you his sidekick?

----------


## Clairity

> Does that make you his sidekick?



Hell yeah!!  ::cheers:: 

Caradon, anytime you need help.. call for me.. I got your back!!  :Boxing:

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for the compliments guys I appreciate it. yeah, probably could go through the power lines. But it would be nice to eliminate the cause of their appearance in the first place. I actually was going between them. but the problem was, that there were always more to go through. that's why most of the time, I will stop and play on them. Once I start to think of them as something other than an obstacle, they stop being an obstacle. I have had a little experience with going through walls and doors. but I haven't done that in a long time. I'm still in the process of relearning skills.

Not going to be able to write my next Lucid today. Storms are rolling in and I don't want to plug in the computer. I'm on the battery right now and not sure how long I have.

LOL, I'll try to remember to call for you next time Clairity.

----------


## Pancaka

This is straight from my Dream Journal. I thought of it as I was reading your awesome dream. I even gave it a fun title... (note: I watched "300" that day, also there are some things that are kind of like inside jokes so only I would know about them)

Date: August 20, 2007
SHOWDOWN: Me vs. Matt!

Matt, Mom and I were in the car Matt was talking about something, when at some point I notice Amanda (his sister) is riding shotgun. Matt is angry about something and says something to the affect of “My mom’s family is not stupid!” (which is a bit odd) so I said something like “Your mom’s family is stupid and the rest of your family is too!” so he started punching me in the face. They were weak and so I told him he couldn’t beat me. Someone told mom to pullover so that we could fight and surprisingly she was right on it! We parked the car in a parking lot and we all rushed out of the car. At first Matt and I started pussy fighting. Sure it was lame, but it got better when Matt went into a kung-fu pose (WHAAAAAA!). I could even hear the gong. Then we started throwing some punches, but Matt started running away (bitch tactic!). I chased him but I could hardly move since I was doing that floating slow walk. I ended up chasing him into what looked like a shop with big windows, but it had bookcases and curtains behind the windows and it was very dark. I could only feel Matt’s blows but could see nothing. We continued fighting and somehow made it outside our house (but it was way different. I could see Sam and Israel (“Pepper spray”) playing video games inside through a big window. I threw Matt into the window and then went to the opposite wall. Sam and Israel’s responses were not what I was expecting though. The only thing that got out of them was something like “Whoa! …It’s Matt.”
“Yeah! I know. It’s…wow…we should like…get out or something.”
 “Yeah, I know! Huh?”
Matt was out cold on the other side of the wall, so I used telekinesis to push and pull him into the wall, bashing his head in. I went around to meet him and I found myself wandering through some broken down tenements. Suddenly, Matt burst through a wall looking like a buff, cyborg Darth Maul (I wanna be Darth Maul)! He and I were now wearing something like Mandalorian armor, with cybernetic backpacks with little robot arms and gadgets. He emerged from the dust bloody and angry, with bandages over one eye and his forehead. “Look what you did! That shit was uncalled for!” (Charlie Murphy) We started fighting again now going through the hall. It got really tough for me when he started pulling out all the gadgets. There were these floating laser beam things that when connected unleashed a powerful attack. Everything got slow-motion and I even had a targeting reticule. I was in mid air destroying all of his gadgets, kicking him in the face and then we got to the end of the hall (which for some reason ended the whole tenement thing), where I kicked him into the room. There were explosions, and then he flew in slow-motion into the wall above the bed and then onto the bed causing a humongous crack in the wall. He was on his back almost knocked out. I jumped over his ragged remains and finished him off, as I punched him three times I said, as I held the armor on his chest…

THIS!!! IS!!!  SPARTAAAA!!!!

----------


## Caradon

LOL, the 300 meets star wars! I thought that 300 movie was pretty fun to watch.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream!
Tues/September/4/2007
Lucid Dream # 38 of 2007

I have no idea what point I became Lucid in this dream. 

I'm already fully Lucid in my first memory of this dream. I'm flying above a military helicopter. I'm just above the whirling blades, and flying superman style. I decide to do a big loop in the air, and the helicopter follows me as I do. It's kind of strange, it's like I'm controlling the helicopter. It moves with me when I fly. I do a couple of  loops, when suddenly, a group of enemy helicopters come baring down on me from behind.
I'm not sure how many there are but there's a few of them. They come at me spraying a shower of bullets. I actually find this kind of funny, I'm not afraid of them at all. I turn around so that I'm flying backwards and facing my attackers. I'm flying on my back now,  and I point my finger at them like it's a gun with my thumb sticking up. I pretend like I'm firing back at them. It's just kind of a silly display to show them how little I fear them. After a few moments, I start to get annoyed with all the commotion of the helicopters around me. And since my imaginary finger gun isn't really doing anything. I shout, "All helicopters destroyed!" And I punctuate the word destroyed, with a forceful wave of my hand. To my delight, every helicopter instantly vanishes. and I'm now in the sky alone. I was so excited that I was able to make them disappear like that. I'm not used to having that form of dream control. And I had never tried using commands before. Now I just fly, for what seems Like a very long time.
My memory here isn't very clear. But I remember that I was flying for so long that I decided that I should do something other than just fly. So I land. I don't remember much about the area where I landed. My next clear memory is that I'm in a shopping center Like a mall or something. And I'm just walking along Looking at everything in fascination. I love stores in Lucid Dreams, There is always so many amazing things to see. I'm walking along a corridor of the mall, and I come to an area where there are lockers along the wall. And there is a bunch of very nice looking girls in front of the lockers. Their doing who knows what, getting their stuff out of their lockers or whatever. I'm just standing there checking them out, when the dream environment reforms itself around me. And I'm now standing in the middle of a womens locker room! now there are all sorts of girls walking around, in various states of undress.
Some fully clothed, some topless, some just coming out of the showers with towels around them. And some completely nude. And every one of them is as perfect as a dream.(OK, now how can a guy be expected to resist this kind of temptation!) I move towards one of the  girls, But then I hesitate thinking that I'm probably about to throw the dream away. So instead of trying to have sex with any of them, I just do a little bit of exploring with my hands. The girls are friendly and don't mind. Except for the exception of one, who gets pissed off and tries to slap me. I duck and move away real quick, and go back to some of the more friendly girls. After a while of playing around in this way, and marveling at how real they all are. I ask, if they are wondering how I can be in their locker room with out getting into trouble. they seem kind of confused, and no one has an explanation for it.
"Maybe it's because, this is all a dream!"  I say. And I start laughing. The girls laugh too, because they think it's a funny idea. I exit the locker room, and I find myself back in some store of the mall. There are people around shopping. And again loudly, I say, " Maybe this is all a dream!" And the people around me start to laugh. And I start laughing so hard, that I must have been laughing in my sleep. Because the joke is going right over their heads. And I'm the only one who knows, that it really is a dream. For some reason I find this to be funny as hell. Then I say, "Man, I've never had so much fun in my entire life!" I start to think about what I might want to do next, when I wake up.

----------


## Pancaka

> A Lucid Dream!
> Tues/September/4/2007
> Lucid Dream # 38 of 2007
> 
> I have no idea what point I became Lucid in this dream. 
> 
> I'm already fully Lucid in my first memory of this dream. I'm flying above a military helicopter. I'm just above the whirling blades, and flying superman style. I decide to do a big loop in the air, and the helicopter follows me as I do. It's kind of strange, it's like I'm controlling the helicopter. It moves with me when I fly. I do a couple of  loops, when suddenly, a group of enemy helicopters come baring down on me from behind.
> I'm not sure how many there are but there's a few of them. They come at me spraying a shower of bullets. I actually find this kind of funny, I'm not afraid of them at all. I turn around so that I'm flying backwards and facing my attackers. I'm flying on my back now,  and I point my finger at them like it's a gun with my thumb sticking up. I pretend like I'm firing back at them. It's just kind of a silly display to show them how little I fear them. After a few moments, I start to get annoyed with all the commotion of the helicopters around me. And since my imaginary finger gun isn't really doing anything. I shout, "All helicopters destroyed!" And when I say the word destroyed, I punctuate it with a forceful wave of my hand. To my delight, every helicopter instantly vanishes. and I'm now in the sky alone. I was so excited that I was able to make them disappear like that. I'm not used to having that form of dream control. And I had never tried using commands before. Now I just fly, for what seems Like a very long time.
> My memory here isn't very clear. But I remember that I was flying for so long that I decided that I should do something other than just fly. So I land. I don't remember much about the area where I landed. My next clear memory is that I'm in a shopping center Like a mall or something. And I'm just walking along Looking at everything in fascination. I love stores in Lucid Dreams, There is always so many amazing things to see. I'm walking along a corridor of the mall, and I come to an area where there are lockers along the wall. And there is a bunch of very nice looking girls in front of the lockers. Their doing who knows what, getting their stuff out of their lockers or whatever. I'm just standing there checking them out, when the dream environment reforms itself around me. And I'm now standing in the middle of a womens locker room! now there are all sorts of girls walking around, in various states of undress.
> ...



 sounds like fun (hehehe...just kidding). I am not expecting it to be real, but I think it would be cool to share a dream with a girl and go on a date. No sex of course. I don't agree with pre-marital dream sex (haha...dc's are a different story! Don't judge me!!!).

----------


## Caradon

> sounds like fun (hehehe...just kidding)



Oh it was a very fun dream! all the next day I kept thinking about it. And lost focus on trying to induce another one. that happens to me after a couple of really fun Lucids. It seems to take me a couple days to get my mind back on track. Got to stop letting that happen! 

as fun as the girls were, the highlight for me in this dream was making the helicopters disappear. That was so cool!

----------


## Moonbeam

::lmao::   That was a good one!  I've had those before, where it's so funny and you think you must be laughing in your sleep and you wonder why you don't wake yourself up.  That also kind of reminds me of the time I was looking at the rain-drops with amazement, because they were so real, and I look around and all the DC's are doing it too.  

Hey, good control with all those girls!  The helicopter part was cool too.

You are really getting back your lucid ability, I'd say.

----------


## The Cusp

I'm glad the girls in the locker room were so accommodating for you.

----------


## Caradon

> That was a good one! I've had those before, where it's so funny and you think you must be laughing in your sleep and you wonder why you don't wake yourself up. That also kind of reminds me of the time I was looking at the rain-drops with amazement, because they were so real, and I look around and all the DC's are doing it too. 
> 
> Hey, good control with all those girls! The helicopter part was cool too.
> 
> You are really getting back your lucid ability, I'd say.



Thanks,  Yeah I remember reading that dream in your journal. I got a kick out of that too.

I need to start remembering what I wanted to do in my dream. I never used to have that problem at all.
The night I had this last Lucid, I went to sleep with the intention of remembering to do the water sculpture task.
But it never crossed my mind. I think I was about to remember to do it, just before I woke up though.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I went to sleep with the intention of remembering to do the water sculpture task.
> But it never crossed my mind. I think I was about to remember to do it, just before I woke up though.



I bet you'll do it.  A bear, perhaps?

----------


## Caradon

> I bet you'll do it. A bear, perhaps?



I was thinking along the lines of raising something like Godzilla or King Kong up out of a lake, and sending it rampaging across the dream-scape. I giant bear would work too though. Or maybe a water dragon!

This is something I want to try, even if it's not by the end of the month.
I'm pretty sure I can levitate water out of a lake, and form it into something.
I'm not sure about giving it a life of its own though.

----------


## Moonbeam

Good luck.  I'm going for a worm or a snake.  :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

I got eight hours of sleep last night, And had a ton of crazy vivid recall.
And a couple of missed chances to get Lucid.

I was in a grocery store/restaurant combination. I was sitting at a small table with a plate of food, in the middle of the store. I was dunking celery sticks, into a vegetable dip and eating them. I actually had a whole stock of celery, with the leaves and all on them still. I notice that there is still dirt on the celery too, and that I should have washed it before bringing to my table. I try to brush off as much of the dirt as possible, and I keep eating it anyway... dirt and all. (Would never do that in real life!) Near by, is a bench Like would be in a mall. There is a man sitting  there. And as I watch another man sits down next to him. I'm not sure what it was, but there was something mysterious about the new man. And I got the idea in my head, that he had come to tell the other man that he was dreaming. But then he just seemed like a normal person again, and they were talking but I can't remember what it was about. I was sitting there thinking about how cool it would be if this was a dream. I even thought about it for a little while. I made the mistake of thinking it wasn't a dream, because of how perfectly real everything was. Even the feeling of the dream was just like waking life.

I eventually get up from my table, and I come across an isle that has these Batman, and transformer dolls. they are hanging from hooks on the side of the isle. their not made from hard plastic. They are made from this really cool soft rubbery material. I squeeze them and enjoy the feeling of them in my hand. One of the Batman dolls was designed to look like it was climbing the wall if you hung it against the wall. And I messed around with that for a minute. I wanted to buy one, But I couldn't think of any good reason to. I figured it would just end up sitting in a drawer somewhere.

I move along and I come to an area that has HD TVs along a wall, Like at Best Buy or something. One of the TVs has some really strange movie playing on it, and I stand there watching it. A man walks up to the TV, and is looking at the information about it and the price tag. I think I get pulled into the movie here, because now I'm in a different place. 

 Hidden deep in the mountains, is a place where Giant evil robots are being created. And eventually, to be set loose on humanity. I'm not sure why I know this, But it's up to me to find this place and do something about it. I embark upon this long journey, across dark and sinister looking mountain ranges. But they are still very beautiful. It's Like something out of the Lord Of the Rings. A place where evil lurks. And the heights I travel are dizzying. The intensity of some of the visuals become over powering, and I get vertigo just standing there.

Eventually, I come to a valley miles across and surrounded by a ring of mountains. In the center of the valley, Is a high and wide tower of rock. It's nearly a mountain in it's own right. The sides of the tower are smooth, except for small alcoves cut into the sides here and there. I'm not sure how I get there But I find myself sitting in one of these alcoves, very high up near the top of the tower. As I sit there, the mountain itself begins turning. Slowly at first, but gradually begins to pick up speed. As the rock tower begins to spin faster, the centrifugal force begins to pull on me, and I am now in danger of being thrown out of the alcove and off of the tower. Now I'm getting scared, And the tower is spinning faster every moment. There is an indention in the rock wall, and I put my hand in it to hold on. And I brace myself  by pressing my feet up against the opposite wall. Which thankfully is close enough. The tower continues to spin even faster, and I just hold on for dear life. The motion of the spinning changes and gets even worse. Now instead of going around in a circular motion, it's like I'm looping upside down in the sky. Like some kind of theme park ride, with nothing to hold me in. It's terrifying! And between my fear, and being dizzy from the spinning I feel like I'm going to throw up.

Now, the dream instantly changes, and I'm on the ground again.  Now it is a theme
park, and there is a line of people waiting to get on the ride I was just on. I start telling them about the scary experience I just had, and they should not get on it. Only one person listens to me. this girl, and she walks away with me, and things continue to get strange.
this girl is being compelled by supernatural forces to travel to places unknown. And me, feeling some kind of connection to her, is following where ever she goes. To help keep her out of danger or what ever. We are on foot, and the dream is about to turn into some other big adventure, but I wake up.

the last of many crazy dreams from last night. Wish I would have gotten thrown off of that tower. Would have been instant Lucidity. Surprised I didn't get Lucid anyway it was so damn scary. I have a bad fear of  heights in real life. And in dreams, heights get very intense when I'm not Lucid. It's one of the ways my subconscious tries to get me Lucid. So I welcome those kind of dreams.

----------


## Caradon

> Good luck. I'm going for a worm or a snake.



I'm sure you will do well! your good with The Lucid tasks. I've only done two so far. And the one where you were in my Lucid Dream was just good Luck, and good timing.

----------


## Caradon

A brief moment of Lucidity!
New dreamsign noticed

I was about to travel somewhere, and I had to put a tag on my suitcase with my name and address. As I was trying to write my name, I was having trouble with the pen. At first it didn't work at all. Then I kept writing the wrong letters, that was getting annoying. Then, as I watched, the letters that I had written started to fade away, then were gone. Immediately, I realized the reason for it was because I was dreaming. And that familiar awsome feeling washed over me. I was fully Lucid. But Then, just as quickly, the dream faded to black and I was laying on my bed with my eyes closed.
I thought shit lost it! I got up, and was trying to decide if I should count it. But I was actually still dreaming. I lost Lucidity due to an immediate false awakening.

Then I had two other dreams that should have turned Lucid, that I will post a little later. I just wanted to get this one down.

----------


## Caradon

Skating
I was at the school park down the road from my house. I was with my dog, and I did not have her on a leash. (thats a dreamsign I really need to learn to notice!) after a minute I get worried about her not being on a leash, and I can't believe that she isn't. In the dream, there is a busy road near by and I'm worried she will take off running into the road and get hit. I get her back on the leash. things gradually change in the dream. There is a thin layer of snow on the ground, and a little ice. The snow is so thin that you can see the grass still. I end up on some cross country skis and I'm skiing around a little. eventually the skis are gone, and I'm skating around on my feet. as if I have roller-blades on. But I just have shoes on. There are a lot of kids around, and I start showing off to the kids. I start doing all sorts of tricks. I would jump into the air, then push off of some object with my feet. Then do a back flip and land on my feet and keep on skating. I was getting a momentum going so that I was doing this over and over off of all sorts of stuff. One time I even pushed off of the shoulders of one of the kids. I was doing tricks for sometime before waking up.

Fear factor
I was at a live filming of the show Fear factor. There was a guy in a phone booth shaped box on a stage. The front of it was glass so people could see the guy inside. the guy had a bowl of hamburger mixed with maggots. he was mixing it around with his hands, then taking hand fulls and eating it. eventually my perspective changed so that I was the guy in the box. Thankfully, the hamburger maggot mixture was already eaten by the time I became the guy in the box. I was looking out at the crowed, and they were all looking back at me like I was some kind of sick freak. The glass then became milky white, so that I could not see through it to well. Then I feel movement.
There is a crane with a cable attached to the box. The box gets lifted into the air, and they begin swinging it around above the heads of the people in the audience, with me in it still. My perspective keeps changing, so that sometimes I can see whats going on from outside the box. Somehow I know because it's my dream about a new stunt they are about to try. But supposedly I don't really know about it. Not sure how I could know and not know at the same time, but thats how it was.  Somebody had mathematically figured out the exact speed and trajectory to swing the box. And then disconnect the cable. And have me thrown through the air, to land perfectly on the balcony of a tall far off apartment building. which was my apartment, and this was how they would send me home Fear factor style. It worked perfectly and I get out of the box and enter my apartment before waking up.

Comments
the last three dreams took place within an hour of sleeping. My subconscious was really working hard to get me Lucid.(thank you subconscious)
I'm really glad about the fact, that I noticed a dreamsign other than just getting airborne for a change. Even though I lost it right away, I still consider it a success. Don't think I'm going to count it though.

----------


## The Cusp

Mmmm... Hamgurger and Maggots! :tongue2:   Not so far fetched for a fear factor episode.  I like how they sent you home.

----------


## Clairity

> A brief moment of Lucidity!
> New dreamsign noticed
> 
> I was about to travel somewhere, and I had to put a tag on my suitcase with my name and address. As I was trying to write my name, I was having trouble with the pen. At first it didn't work at all. Then I kept writing the wrong letters, that was getting annoying. Then, as I watched, the letters that I had written started to fade away, then were gone. Immediately, I realized the reason for it was because I was dreaming.



I've never tried to write in a dream but I can certainly relate to having something not work. I can *never* get phones, copiers (basically anything electronic) to function properly.. either the buttons don't work or they're in the wrong place, etc.  :Sad: 





> Skating
> There is a thin layer of snow on the ground, and a little ice. The snow is so thin that you can see the grass still. I end up on some cross country skis and I'm skiing around a little. eventually the skis are gone, and I'm skating around on my feet. as if I have roller-blades on. But I just have shoes on. There are a lot of kids around, and I start showing off to the kids. I start doing all sorts of tricks. I would jump into the air, then push off of some object with my feet. Then do a back flip and land on my feet and keep on skating. I was getting a momentum going so that I was doing this over and over off of all sorts of stuff. One time I even pushed off of the shoulders of one of the kids. I was doing tricks for sometime before waking up..



Very impressive tricks.. especially since your skates were your _shoes_!  ::D: 





> Fear factor
> Thankfully, the hamburger maggot mixture was already eaten by the time I became the guy in the box. I was looking out at the crowed, and they were all looking back at me like I was some kind of sick freak. The glass then became milky white, so that I could not see through it to well. Then I feel movement.
> There is a crane with a cable attached to the box. The box gets lifted into the air, and they begin swinging it around above the heads of the people in the audience, with me in it still. My perspective keeps changing, so that sometimes I can see whats going on from outside the box. Somehow I know because it's my dream about a new stunt they are about to try. But supposedly I don't really know about it. Not sure how I could know and not know at the same time, but thats how it was. Somebody had mathematically figured out the exact speed and trajectory to swing the box. And then disconnect the cable. And have me thrown through the air, to land perfectly on the balcony of a tall far off apartment building. which was my apartment, and this was how they would send me home Fear factor style. It worked perfectly and I get out of the box and enter my apartment before waking up..



LOL.. I actually got kinda dizzy reading about you being swung over the crowd as tho I was in the box with you!  :tongue2:  That was some stunt! I'm glad it worked!

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for the comments guys. I'm glad that stunt worked too! And at the time I was glad I didn't know about it until it was over... Even though I did know about it. Hmm... strange!

----------


## Caradon

Dog dreamsign almost noticed!

I was with my dog at the park preserve. And like always in my dreams she was not on a leash. And like always, I start to get worried she will run off chasing animals into the woods. Then I stop and say "hey this happens in my dreams all the time" But, then I say, " This time it's really happening though!"  Wish I would remember to do reality checks in dreams.

I think I just may get this one. It would be nice because it happens so often.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Dog dreamsign almost noticed!



It's bound to work soon (I hope, altho dogs are a DS for me too, and I must have done hundreds or thousands of RC's when I see or am with my dogs, but they still haven't gotten me lucid.  Not as many dog dreams lately, now that I think of it.)  Hopefully it will work for you.

Lots of crazy dreams you've had lately!

----------


## Pancaka

I can't remember if this was from another time but it was definitely similar. I was  in some kind of bus and then had to transfer buses and then it turned out that we were all avoiding oppression by traveling a long distance. After that dream faded out, I was at school, attending science class. The teacher was replaced for some reason and we were all kind of mouthing off to the new teacher, but for some reason it was dark and we were in a parking lot that trailed off into an obstacle course that lead to a strange house. We all grew to like the teacher (and for some reason it ceased to be class and started just being some place with a cool teacher with cool assistants in some cool program that we all enlisted for) So at this point I was trying the very small obstacle course and the man at the top was putting me down because I couldn't climb the wall at first because of my bad back. I tried again and succeeded and even went on to take down the sloppy, kooshy, parts and segments of the climbing walls and bury the man in the rubble, giving a defiant cry, like a roar. I went on to explore the house, almost every old, creepy nook and cranny felt like home in what seemed like an old mansion. Eventually it became smaller and more like a small constricted place with a bad television, a worn out sofa, and a counter that seemed to signify the beginning of a small, barren kitchen area. I drifted off into some other place and I was in some really nice looking clothes, black leather jacket, black jeans, black shirt, black shoes (I'm not an emo or a goth but it looked really cool) I was at the base of a large platform about a story high or more, where Winnie the poo was standing puzzled as to how he would get up there. I payed him no mind and ran up the wall to get to the platform. I looked around for a while when I think my perspective shifted to a cartoony, giant movie theater where two mischievous, teenage, twin boys were messing with giant wires that hung down from the ceiling of the movie theater, planning to sabotage the movie experience for everyone. The screen went haywire and eventually shut off. It ended up as just a light and some people panicked, others just whined. The twins handed me a large bundle of cords and urged me to take them to the exit. They started clapping as I walked out behind large curtains, down a large corridor, to a small door. As they clapped, the others began to clap and cheer with them. I was being hailed like a savior as I made my exit gloriously, to accomplish some mission that I had no idea about. I re-entered just after their applause, just for the reaction and then skipped off merrily. I exited to find that I was on the side of one of those large cylindrical platforms, except this one was stories upon stories in the air, suspended by an invisible force. I jumped off one of them to one about three platforms down to find Tigger (what's with the poo bear influence in this dream?) hopping in place joyously. I jumped again continuing to drop until I was almost at the ground, did a back flip just in time, landed on my feet, creating a ripple in the solid ground below my feet. I thought _That was a piece of cake. I'm way better than Tigger._ I was thinking about the floating platforms and how cool they were, when I wake up. Had a couple of weird dreams today I guess  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

> Lots of crazy dreams you've had lately!



Yeah, glad the crazy wild dreams are coming back, they are a lot of fun. 

I've been getting a few dreams about aliens too. Last night I was in some space ship with two aliens,and we were in some kind of race.

The night before I was ambushed by some insect looking aliens. and was fighting them off with a laser gun I had picked up.


There has been some annoying stuff going on at my work, that's messing me up a little. And I have to put a bunch of extra time in because of some new crap going on. So much for actually enjoying my job. hopefully it's just a 
temporary thing. I'll try not to let it get in the way of my Lucids, But I don't think I'm going to make my goal this month. And I may not have as much time to post non lucids. But I'll see what I can do.

----------


## Moonbeam

> And I may not have as much time to post non lucids. But I'll see what I can do.



OK, we'll be deprived of our entertainment.  :wink2:  Hope it slows down some soon!

----------


## Caradon

hopefully I'll get the time to post the more interesting ones at least!

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams Last night! In two and a half hours of sleeping.
I attempted the water sculpture task in both dreams. The first one I was having trouble with levitation, and woke up before I could get anything going.
In the second one I created a water tornado. And, believing that I accomplished the task. And thinking my tornado was pretty cool, I forgot it was supposed to be an animal, and went with the tornado. I'll write them sometime tonight.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, sleep-deprivation induced lucid dreams!

LOL, I'd go ahead and put your tornado dream in the lucid task of the month thread.

----------


## Clairity

> I'd go ahead and put your tornado dream in the lucid task of the month thread.



I agree.. it was a valid attempt (plus I bet a "water" tornado was really pretty).  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Wow, sleep-deprivation induced lucid dreams!



I actually slept four hours earlier in the day, so I was having a hard time falling asleep. But when I finally did, it was mostly all Lucid!

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams last night!
Lucid Dream # 39 of 2007
Wed/September/19/2007

This one is going to be a little tricky to describe, and I'm pretty tired right now. I'll give it a shot.

I was with my step brother Z. (Yeah his first name starts with a Z.) We were on foot when we come to a bridge over a wide river. Connected to the bridge somehow, is this huge yellow construction machine. And it's doing some work on the bridge. It has an arm like a backhoe, only it's very huge. At the end of the arm, it has these pincers for picking things up. Like a robot would have for hands. When they see that we want to get across, they bring the arm across to the side, and stop it at a designated spot. when it's safe for us to go across, there is a beeping sound that tells us we can go.

There isn't much room to walk along side of it, and I'm a little afraid to go. I'm thinking maybe they don't really see us, and the arm will start moving while we are in the way of it. Tentatively, I step out onto the bridge. But, after making a few steps, the arm does start to move. But now I'm actually on the arm somehow, and I'm swinging out across the river. I realize, that if I continue in this way, I'm going to end up crushed in the construction equipment. With out even thinking, I jump off  backwards. I start trying to will myself to go upwards. So I can land on top of the huge machine that the arm is attached to. I notice how strange it is that I'm forcing myself to move upwards, instead of falling. Humorously, I think to myself, what do you think this is, a dream or something! And I think it's kind of funny. But I'm still able to will myself upwards. I rise above the roof of this machine, Thats actually a part of the bridge somehow. it's pretty wide and yellow, and also long. Then I realize, that if I'm able to move myself through the air like this it must be a dream! And as I bring myself gently down on the roof, I'm completely Lucid! (Going to have to finish this tomorrow I'm really tired.)

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream # 39 continued
I start to walk across the roof towards the side of the bridge I had just come from. My step brother is still standing over there. As I walk in that direction, the thing I'm walking on begins to tilt upwards, and towards me. kind of like the way a draw bridge would. I climb up to the top of it, and I yell out, "hey Z this is a dream!" this part is so strange, because the thing I'm walking on keeps changing. It's not even really a bridge anymore, just a big something. It keeps rolling over backwards, so that I have to keep climbing over it in order to stay on the top side of it. then the thing is straight up and down, and sinking into the river. It reminds me of the movie Titanic when the ship sank, and they were on the back railing. (crap, I forgot to write this in blue! oh well.)
I can actually see tail lights where I'm standing. As if I'm on the back bumper of some monstrous car. I shout "Woo Hoo, look at me! I'm on the back of the sinking Titanic!"
I hold up my left leg and twirl around on one foot thinking I'm dream spinning. But I turn to slowly for it to have any effect. In a silly mood now, I shout " I'm the king of the world!" As I'm sinking down into the river. But the thing doesn't fully sink. It bobs back up and starts to roll over backwards again. I continue climbing over it as it rolls, to stay on the top side. I'm still pretty high above the river, and I think about letting myself fall off backwards, and free fall into the water. But I change my mind, because I free fall all the time, and I want to try something different. I forgot that I wanted to try some under water exploring. I start trying to think if there was anything  specific I wanted to try. My memory is failing me here! I'm aware that there is about a dozen things I wanted to try doing, But I can't think of one thing. I really start straining to remember, and I'm getting a little frustrated that I can't. I give up trying, and as soon as I do, the Lucid Task comes back to me. I think, cool I'm in the perfect spot for it. I jump off the strange thing I'm on, and drift down towards the side of the river. While still in the air, I'm already reaching out with my mind, and trying to levitate the water up. But I'm having a momentary block, and I'm not having any luck. I'm not worried at all, because I know I can do it. I land, and its not really a shore. The water comes up against a cement wall. Similar to a place on the Mississippi river near my house, where they have a dam, and a park along the river. There are people walking by, and feeling like I have all the time in the world. I start to dance around, chanting " I'm going to do the Lucid Task" in kind of a sing song way. people are giving me an odd look. But I kind of meant to freak them out a little. I decide that I'm going to practice levitating something else before I try the water again. I see this girl in a white dress walking towards me, as if she wants to tell me something. I reach out with my mind and stop her, then I begin to lift her into the air. But I'm not having an easy time of it. I'm trying to hard, and I know I'm going about it all wrong. I'm straining so hard, that I swear my eyes must have been bugging out of their sockets. I'm kind of laughing at myself, because I know it's not something that has to be forced the way I'm trying to force it. 
I raise her a few feet off the ground. then I lose control and she drops down, and I wake up.

I had only been sleeping for an hour. I get up and go to the bathroom, then lay back down. I have a brief moment of Lucidity induced by my watch, for the first Time finally!

It's kind of strange, because I'm laying in bed trying to fall asleep. and I slide into a dream that I'm laying in my bed trying to fall asleep. I never notice the shift between being awake and then a dream. I Look at my watch to see how much time I have before I have to get up for work. And My watch says it's 10:32am! I'm Like what the hell. It was 4:00am just a moment ago, and I'm supposed to be to work by 7:00am.
Then I realize the reason for it is because I'm dreaming. but as soon as I become Lucid I slide back awake. I wasn't deep enough into it yet, almost as if trying to do a WILD

Then I go back to sleep and into another Lucid Dream where I create the water tornado I'll post that one tomorrow. I wrote some of it on the Lucid Task page already.  My Haunted mansion dream Is gong to have to wait until I get more time. If not by Sunday, I'll have time Monday for sure. My day off.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow!  Crazy dream.  You have good control even when you're not totally lucid yet.  

I know you are going to do one of the lucid tasks soon!  You do everything else but that!   ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

> Wow! Crazy dream. You have good control even when you're not totally lucid yet. 
> 
> I know you are going to do one of the lucid tasks soon! You do everything else but that!



Thanks, Moonbeam. Sometimes I have better control when not Lucid, than I do when Lucid.  Once I start remembering the things I want to do again, I should be able to get some Tasks done.  A lot of my Lucids lately have been full of distractions, and I haven't stopped to think about experiments I want to try.

----------


## The Cusp

You might as well just use your brother's name instead of Z.  When your name starts with a Z, it could only be Zach, Zeke, or Zorro.  And the last two weren't real guesses.

----------


## Moonbeam

> You might as well just use your brother's name instead of Z. When your name starts with a Z, it could only be Zach, Zeke, or Zorro. And the last two weren't real guesses.



I knew an old man whose nickname was Zeke, and a dog named Zeke.  So that is still a possibility.  There is also Zebulon (sp? Grandpa Walton's name?)  I agree Zorro is not a likely possibility.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid dream # 40 of 2007
Wednesday/September/19/2007

In this dream, I'm all ready Lucid at the  point of my first clear memory. But I know I had been lucid for a little while before this. I'm at a park, near a baseball field. there is a game being played on the field. There are bleachers with a bunch of people on them.
I'm standing on the ground looking up at the people on the bleachers. And I'm checking out the girls, thinking about messing around with one of them. My brother is also there, and he knows it's a dream too. After a while of checking out the girls, I remember I want to do the Lucid Task. I look around, And through some trees a little ways off I can tell there is a lake. I tell my brother I'm going to do the Lucid Task, And we both start walking in that direction. On the way there things change somehow. And we are now in some room, with furniture and junk piled all over. There are also other people there. I start talking to my brother about the dream world. ( I'm thinking it's actually him an not just a dream character.) Teaching him some things, seems more important than doing the Task at the time. I climb up on some big pile of junk in the middle of the room. I explain to my brother how you can reach out with your mind, and actually feel an object. Then Just lift it through the air, as easy as if you were holding it with your hand. Then, I demonstrate by levitating a wooden end table on the other side of the room. I bring it across the room towards me, then I grab the leg of the table and hold it up. "See How I did that," I say. Then I say, " it feels just like a wooden table in my hand too." And I marvel at how perfect it is. I drop the table, then tell my brother I'm going to go do the Lucid Task. I leave the room, and I'm outside again. And the Lake is still there. I walk up to the edge of the water and reach out with my mind. I start levitating a column of water up out of the center of the lake. At first, it's about as wide as an ice cream bucket and a couple of feet high. It's already spinning as I bring it up. And once it gets about as high as a person is tall. I notice it looks like a tornado. I think, Oh cool it's a tornado! At this point, I think I had already accomplished the Task. I really like my tornado so I keep going with it. As I keep bringing it up higher, it also gets wider. And  begins spinning faster and faster. Eventually, it's the size of an actual tornado. And after I'm satisfied with the way it looks. I start moving it across the surface of the Lake. I want to send it tearing across the Land. But before It can make it to land I wake up.

Weather or not I get credit for this one, I consider it a success. Because I wanted to bring a monster up out of a lake. And a tornado is definitely a monster! But I wanted to see it unleashed in a fury of destruction. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> You might as well just use your brother's name instead of Z. When your name starts with a Z, it could only be Zach, Zeke, or Zorro. And the last two weren't real guesses.



LOL! I was wondering if somebody would bring that up. But nope it's not any of those! It's a strange name that I have never heard of any one else having. If you guys really want to know what it is? I will PM it to you.

----------


## Clairity

> Weather or not I get credit for this one, I consider it a success. Because I wanted to bring a monster up out of a lake. And a tornado is definitely a monster! But I wanted to see it unleashed in a fury of destruction.



Well I think it's good that you woke up before you caused devastation and destruction across the lucid plains!  ::D: 

Congrats on the LD.. and on showing your "brother" how things work around there!  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream!
First successful use of nose reality check!
Lucid Dream # 41 of 2007
Sunday/September/23/2007

I actually have done the nose reality check one other time. but that was just to see what it was like. Not because I needed to do it. This time I needed it.

I was at work, and nothing was going right. People were getting in my way, and one person totally ruined something I was working on. I was starting  to get really pissed off. I stop, and I'm aware that this kind of thing often happens in my work dreams.
Then I think the words, this is just like what happens in work dreams. And as soon as the sentence goes through my mind, Lucidity washes over me! I'm thinking oh wow, this is a dream! But my Lucidity is very tentative. I start walking along, and the dream even feels exactly like waking life. And everything is exactly the way it should be. The only abnormalities are very subtle ones. And could easily actually happen. Just a few people working there that I've never seen before. And an old boss that no longer works there. But he does still work for the company, and he does show up every now and then. I walk up to my old boss and I say,"This is a dream." At this point I'm already starting to doubt it. "Oh yeah?" he replies. He then just keeps on working and pretty much ignores me. It's obvious that he doesn't believe me. I think about doing something that would be very stupid if it was real life. Thats when I really start to lose Lucidity. I'm thinking this can't be a dream it's just to perfect. But I really want it to be a dream! And I now remember to do a reality check. I pinch my nose, and I take a deep breath. I can breath perfectly and I'm surprised by it, and I know it's a dream. But right away I start to doubt it again. So I try it again. I make sure that my nose is pinched really well. And I take another deep breath through my nose. I can breath so easily. It's even easier than the time I tried it while fully Lucid. Now I know it's a dream. I want to do something to freak the people out around me. I see a knife with a long blade, and I pick it up. I think about stabbing myself with it in the stomach. I'm still not confident enough to just stab myself. I figure if I push it in slowly, I can stop if it starts to hurt. So I put the tip of the blade up against my stomach, and I begin pushing.
But with just a little bit of pressure. the resistance on my stomach feels pretty real, but it doesn't hurt. so I keep pushing, with a little more pressure. And I wiggle the knife just a little to get it to go in. Finally, the blade slides in. I can feel it sliding against my skin but it doesn't hurt at all, and there is no blood. When the blade goes in about half way, I stop and let go of it. I tell my old boss to look. "What the hell are you doing!" he says. He walks up to me and pulls the knife out. And he then goes back to work.
Then the dream fades and I wake up.

Sounds a little demented I know! but I've always liked playing with my own indestructibility in dreams. It gives me the confidence to face any kind of scary situation. Plus it's fun freaking out dream characters.

----------


## Caradon

> Well I think it's good that you woke up before you caused devastation and destruction across the lucid plains! 
> 
> Congrats on the LD.. and on showing your "brother" how things work around there!



Thanks, Clairity. Normally I'm more interested in creating than destroying. But every since this water Task came up, I've wanted to bring up something like Godzilla or king Kong out of the lake. And send them on a rampage.

----------


## Moonbeam

> First successful use of nose reality check!
> I want to do something to freak the people out around me. I see a knife with a long blade, and I pick it up. I think about stabbing myself with it in the stomach.



 ::shock::   ::laughhard:: 

Good job staying lucid!  Once I was going to jump off a balcony, and it seemed so real--and three reality checks failed me!  So I climbed back on and decided to take the stairs.

----------


## Caradon

> Good job staying lucid! Once I was going to jump off a balcony, and it seemed so real--and three reality checks failed me! So I climbed back on and decided to take the stairs.



Thanks, Moonbeam. Yeah, I've Lost Lucidity quite a few times second guessing if it's a dream. I'm really happy I finally remembered to do a reality check at the right time. There has been few times in the past where I was able to stay Lucid by jumping into the air, and seeing if I could hover. But most of the time I forget to do a test like that.

----------


## Caradon

In my nap today
Two brief moments of Lucidity!

I was laying there trying to get into hypnagogic imagery.  When I find myself walking along at the park. I see a dead squirrel hanging from the branch of a tree. It seems so strange, and I realize it's a dream. At the same time I become Lucid, my dog jumps up onto my bed. I'm still standing there in the dream looking at the tree. But I can feel my dog walking around on the bed. It's a strange sensation. I am actually able to stay in the dream for a few moments longer before waking up. If it wasn't for the dog, I may have been able to stay in it and have a good Lucid.

Pole-vaulting
I'm at the cabin, and there are a lot of trees fallen down on my trails. I'm trying to clear them away. I find a really long, and fairly wide branch. I start to use it to pole-vault around. I'm having a lot of fun, but it's a little scary. My fear of heights is coming into play in this dream a little. I start pole-vaulting up onto high tree branches, and I'm starting to get pretty skillful with it. I'm thinking that this is a good way to get over a fear of heights. I see somebody thats at the cabin with me, and I want to show off.
I say "watch this." I hold the branch at the very end, and I vault straight upwards into the air. I get a little to high, and for a moment I'm very afraid. But then I realize it's a dream! And at the same time I start falling backwards. I have just enough time to be happy about getting another Lucid, before waking up. Darn it couldn't have lasted just a couple minutes longer!

----------


## Clairity

> I see a dead squirrel hanging from the branch of a tree. It seems so strange, and I realize it's a dream.



Yup.. that ain't normal!  :tongue2: 





> At the same time I become Lucid, my dog jumps up onto my bed. I'm still standing there in the dream looking at the tree. But I can feel my dog walking around on the bed. It's a strange sensation. I am actually able to stay in the dream for a few moments longer before waking up. If it wasn't for the dog, I may have been able to stay in it and have a good Lucid.




I've had that experience where you seem to be in both "worlds" for a few seconds. Very weird!  :smiley: 





> I get a little to high, and for a moment I'm very afraid. But then I realize it's a dream! And at the same time I start falling backwards. I have just enough time to be happy about getting another Lucid, before waking up.



Well, you sorta conquered your fear of heights!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for the comments Clairity. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Haunted Mansion
I had this dream exactly a week ago.

It started out as a recurring dream that I have. I climbed through some hole in the ceiling of a closet or something. And I crawled through tight tunnels until I found this secret abandoned mansion hidden in the walls somehow. It was a very beautiful place. Rich people had lived there, and all there stuff was still there. I remember going through closets and being very fascinated by all the stuff in them. I'm in an upper level room, and even though the place is supposed to be hidden in the walls. there is a window and I look outside. I see a couple of girls outside, and somehow one of them is magically in the room with me now. Both of us continue to go through closets looking through stuff. She tells me about how she comes here all the time to keep the place clean. I look around and a notice that there is no dust or anything. " How do you get here" I ask. She points out a huge door, that I didn't notice before. and she tells me that she comes up the stairs and through that door. I open the door, and it leads to like an upper level balcony hall. I don't know what you call it. But it's Like a wide balcony that goes around the inside wall of a very high area. And on the far side, is a wide red carpeted staircase leading down to the lower level. The staircase has beautiful wooden railings. Everything about the place is incredibly beautiful. As we start walking down the stairs, I suddenly have one of those false dream memory moments. I remember being here before. And I remember that the place is very haunted. Now everything starts going crazy. I notice that the floor is all broken up. The best way I can describe it, is that it was like slabs of  Ice broken up on the ocean. The corners of the broken up floor  pieces, were all sticking up at odd angles. The girl runs the rest of the way down the stairs, and starts climbing over the floor pieces. I know that there is a very evil entity that is responsible for the floor. The pieces of the floor are bobbing over what I can tell is a seemingly bottomless black void. As the girl climbs across, the floor it's getting less and less stable. she is in real danger of falling in. I shout for her to come back to the stairs. She makes it back barely.We start climbing back up, But the staircase begins to tilt, and break up. And it's a scary climb. We make it to the balcony, and start for the door. But the door slams shut, and I can here other doors all slamming shut trapping us in. At this point I become partially Lucid because I'm aware that my own fear is making all this stuff happen. I can now here an evil sounding voice laughing. And I know it's the entity. I go to the door and yank on it as hard as I can, and I'm able to get it open. as I leave the room with the laughing behind me. the dream shifts. I'm outside watching as somebody is performing some kind of exorcism on the place. Thats all I remember about it. I must have woken up about there. It was a really powerful and vivid dream. And I thought about it a lot for a few days.

----------


## Moonbeam

You need to get lucid and go to that dream again next month, wink wink nudge nudge.

----------


## Clairity

Waaahahaaaaah!! I'm scared!  ::morecrying:: 

Caradon, very creepy dream and great descriptive details! Well done!

p.s.. your avatar scares me too (but I like it)  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> p.s.. your avatar scares me too (but I like it)



He goes from scary to scarier, doesn't he?!  ::shock::   (I like it too!)

----------


## Caradon

Thanks, you guys. I'm glad you like this avatar, I like it too. It seems like a unique picture, and I like the coloring of it.

I think it will be tricky creating a haunted house in a Lucid. To make a really haunted place, I will probably have to generate fear. Which could be hard while being as happy as I am when Lucid.

----------


## Caradon

Last night I was having an interesting dream. When I suddenly realized that I had not been paying attention to weather or not I was dreaming for a while. I told myself,  that if I want to get Lucid again, I had better stay more focused. I start looking around and trying to decide if it's a dream. While in the process of trying to decide if it was a dream, I woke up. I'm not sure if I was going to remember to do the nose reality check or not. But I'd like to think that I would have remembered in a moment. I've been pretty gung ho about doing those nose checks. Every since it worked so well for me in my last Lucid.


Had a pretty shitty day at work. The person that covers for me on my days off, walked off the job yesterday. And I was left with an even bigger work load than the already increased amount! But I'm pretty proud of the fact that I was able to stay in a great mood through out it all. I have Lucid Dreaming to thank for that. Just the fact that I came so close to getting Lucid again last night, was enough to keep me happy all day regardless.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks, you guys. I'm glad you like this avatar, I like it too. It seems like a unique picture, and I like the coloring of it.
> 
> I think it will be tricky creating a haunted house in a Lucid. To make a really haunted place, I will probably have to generate fear. Which could be hard while being as happy as I am when Lucid.



I like that avatar too, you should keep it for a while.   A lot of times when people I know from DV show up in a dream, it sort of has something to do with their avatar.  Altho if I see your avatar in a dream, I'll probably get scared.

I'm a little scared of doing the haunted house one too.  I'm afraid of generating a nightmare. But I guess if doing it and overcoing the fear would be good too.  You never know tho, sometimes situations that seem like they should be scary just don't feel that way in.

Too bad about your job!  Hang in there.

----------


## Clairity

> I'm a little scared of doing the haunted house one too. I'm afraid of generating a nightmare. But I guess if doing it and overcoing the fear would be good too. You never know tho, sometimes situations that seem like they should be scary just don't feel that way in.
> 
> Too bad about your job! Hang in there.



I thought I was the only one a little nervous about the haunted house (given how real things appear in an LD).  ::shock:: 

Caradon, isn't it nice to know that no matter what happens in your "waking" world.. you have your "lucid" one to make you feel better!   ::D:

----------


## Caradon

OK Yeah, I think I'll keep this avatar for a while. Don't worry about the haunted house guys it will be fun. it's good to over come fears in dreams. 
I'm just not sure I can create something scary after becoming Lucid. I will have to try thinking about past scary haunted house dreams, and try and generate the same feeling I had during them. Maybe try it in a dark creepy basement. At least it won't be hard to find a house anyway.

Just thought of a good idea! Rent a bunch of movies or documentaries about hauntings. I think I'm going to try that. I'm a member of BLOCKBUSTER ONLINE. so I have easy access to any number of stuff like that. maybe I can get Lucid in the middle of a scary haunting dream. that would be the best way for me I think.

Yeah Clairity, it's great being able to fall back on Lucidity to keep you happy.
As long as you can put things in your life, out of your mind enough to focus on your dreams. Thats the hard part. Sometimes I like to pretend that my waking life is a dream. And that there is no point in getting stressed out over anything that happens. Because I created the events in the first place. When I remember to think that way, it really helps.

----------


## Caradon

Didn't sleep, much not a lot of dreams. But I did have one where I was at work, and I was talking to somebody about Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## Clairity

> Just thought of a good idea! Rent a bunch of movies or documentaries about hauntings. I think I'm going to try that. I'm a member of BLOCKBUSTER ONLINE. so I have easy access to any number of stuff like that. maybe I can get Lucid in the middle of a scary haunting dream. that would be the best way for me I think.



Ok.. WAAAAAY too scarey!! I don't wish to be traumatized during an LD.  ::shock:: 





> Yeah Clairity, it's great being able to fall back on Lucidity to keep you happy.As long as you can put things in your life, out of your mind enough to focus on your dreams. Thats the hard part.



Good point.. sometimes what's going on in my life won't let me quiet my mind enough to WILD.  :tongue2: 





> Sometimes I like to pretend that my waking life is a dream. And that there is no point in getting stressed out over anything that happens. Because I created the events in the first place. When I remember to think that way, it really helps.



Sounds like a splendid idea!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

I put the Amityville horror box set on the top of my mailing list. they already shipped the first two. should have them by Monday. :smiley: 

Last week I was to busy to record many dreams. as a result my recall started to slip for a couple of days. I don't quite understand why I have to write them down in oder to get good recall. It's like my subconscious says "if your going to get lazy on me I'm not going to let you remember your dreams!"
Or maybe it's just because I believe I will lose recall if I don't write them.
Anyway it's coming back now. I got five different dreams last night. 



Attempting telekinesis
I was on my way out of a fast food restaurant. I refilled my drink then walked outside. I started walking to my car, but my car was kind of far away. It seemed to far to walk, so I start trying to levitate my car and bring it to me. Didn't actually do it though.
That's all I remember about it. I must have been aware it was a dream on some level, in order to be seriously trying to levitate my car.

Alien machine
Was having a strange dream about an intelligent machine from another planet. It kind of reminded me of the robot from lost in space, only a lot bigger. it's head was much wider than it's body. And it had many tentacled arms. at the end of it's arms, it had these probes that attached to the back of a persons head. and it was somehow able to enter peoples minds, and control there bodies. it used humans that way to do what ever it needed to be done. It was in a large room, and had about twenty different people under it's control. It had that many arms. And as it moved along, the people would move along with it, doing it's bidding.

Don't know why, but for some reason the machine released the people under it's control, and blasted off. It flew up and crashed through the ceiling. It went through a couple of levels of the building before taking off into space. For some reason I was fascinated by the smoke trail it left behind. Then the dream shifts to a congregation of people, planning to fly into space and hunt down  the machine.

----------


## The Cusp

> Alien machine
> Was having a strange dream about an intelligent machine from another planet. It kind of reminded me of the robot from lost in space, only a lot bigger. it's head was much wider than it's body. And it had many tentacled arms. at the end of it's arms, it had these probes that attached to the back of a persons head. and it was somehow able to enter peoples minds, and control there bodies. it used humans that way to do what ever it needed to be done. It was in a large room, and had about twenty different people under it's control. It had that many arms. And as it moved along, the people would move along with it, doing it's bidding.
> 
> Don't know why, but for some reason the machine released the people under it's control, and blasted off. It flew up and crashed through the ceiling. It went through a couple of levels of the building before taking off into space. For some reason I was fascinated by the smoke trail it left behind. Then the dream shifts to a congregation of people, planning to fly into space and hunt down  the machine.



There was an episode of Justice League that went down just like that.  The robot was Brainiac, had the tentacles and head probes and all.

----------


## mark

Sweet, im loving the robot dream I have a good image of the tenticles attached to peoples head!  ::shock::  thats great  :smiley: 

Im gonna check out your dream journal...there are alot of pages so it will take me a while lol but I will let you know what I think...from what I have read so far I think its gonna be a great read  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

> There was an episode of Justice League that went down just like that. The robot was Brainiac, had the tentacles and head probes and all.



 I don't remember if I ever saw that or not. I recently watched The Matrix I must have gotten the alien machine theme from that.





> Sweet, im loving the robot dream I have a good image of the tenticles attached to peoples head!  thats great 
> 
> Im gonna check out your dream journal...there are alot of pages so it will take me a while lol but I will let you know what I think...from what I have read so far I think its gonna be a great read



Thanks Mark, I appreciate that! Unfortunately all of my dreams are not as bizarre as that one was. But every now and then I get some pretty crazy dreams. There are some interesting ones on the last couple of pages. And there are Lucids here and there throughout the whole thing. not all of them are in blue. But their all Labeled as Lucids. There are some pretty strange non Lucids in my notebooks from before I joined The forum. I'll try and get around to posting some of those. Hope you enjoy them.

----------


## Caradon

An odd sort of Lucid
In this dream I was watching myself in a Lucid dream. I was watching as I was running through a wild obstacle course. The obstacles would spring up around me as I went through the course. I was doing all sorts of acrobatics to get over and through them. I knew the reason the obstacles sprang up as I went, was because they were dream obstacles. And it was fascinating watching the way they appeared. I knew that the me I was watching was fully Lucid. But, I don't think I was aware I was dreaming, as I was watching myself in a dream. Very strange! That never happened to me before.

Kidnapped by terrorists
A group of terrorist entered a room I was in. They were all carrying swords with curved blades like scimitars. they forced me by sword point out of the room and into a car. I was thinking about how they like to decapitate prisoners. We start driving and we eventually stop at a fast food place. they order a ton of burgers. the burgers are small like white castle burgers. All of us just pig out on the burgers, They disappear so fast that they have to get more. And the new ones disappear just as fast. I wake up while eating burgers. Lol, must have been hungry!

Mouse problem
My step dad rents houses in real life. In the dream, he tells me about a mouse problem he has. The mice are ruining electrical wiring. My step Dads solution is to make sure that the mice are well fed so that they are to full to eat wires. So he has all this mouse food he's planning to put out for the mice. I argue that it's not the way to take care of the problem but he doesn't listen. 

Had a dream about going out to Lunch with my deceased grandmother. she tells me about how she thinks I should look for a new job.

Recall is back, I remember a ton of dreams from last night.

----------


## The Cusp

It's great when you notice how things form in dreams.  To me it feel like I'm watching  watching some fundamental secret when that happens.

----------


## mark

wow that first dream with the obsticles just appearing is great..I would love to see that!

im sure this is gonna be a stupid question but is white castles a real place then? I have only ever seen it in harrold and kummar get the munchies  :Oops:

----------


## Moonbeam

> wow that first dream with the obsticles just appearing is great..I would love to see that!



Doesn't Caradon have the most action-packed, physical dreams you've ever seen?  Great to read.





> im sure this is gonna be a stupid question but is white castles a real place then? I have only ever seen it in harrold and kummar get the munchies



Well it's not stupid if you've never been there...and yes, it is a real place..the most wonderful place in the world.  The hamburgers cost such a small amount, you can get like ten of them, or five double cheeseburgers, and they will put cheese on the fries...and the coffee is the best...oh I'm getting hungry just thinking about it ::dreaming::  Lucky Caradon! I'm going to White Castle tonight too!  Meet you there!  :smiley:   (mark, you can't miss it--they are white and glowing, and shaped just like a castle, but with a drive-thru).

----------


## Clairity

> Well it's not stupid if you've never been there...and yes, it is a real place..the most wonderful place in the world. The hamburgers cost such a small amount, you can get like ten of them, or five double cheeseburgers, and they will put cheese on the fries...and the coffee is the best...oh I'm getting hungry just thinking about it Lucky Caradon! I'm going to White Castle tonight too! Meet you there!  (mark, you can't miss it--they are white and glowing, and shaped just like a castle, but with a drive-thru).



WAAAAAAH.. I love White Castle and there are no White Castles in Texas!  ::morecrying:: 

All we have are those crappy frozen White Castle burgers in the frozen food aisle of the grocery store.  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> Doesn't Caradon have the most action-packed, physical dreams you've ever seen?  Great to read.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not stupid if you've never been there...and yes, it is a real place..the most wonderful place in the world.  The hamburgers cost such a small amount, you can get like ten of them, or five double cheeseburgers, and they will put cheese on the fries...and the coffee is the best...oh I'm getting hungry just thinking about it Lucky Caradon! I'm going to White Castle tonight too!  Meet you there!   (mark, you can't miss it--they are white and glowing, and shaped just like a castle, but with a drive-thru).




ha ha yeah he does! I love the image of things just forming in fornt of him...dam wish I could see that!!

lol I wish we had them over here in England they sound nice mmmm lol

----------


## Caradon

> It's great when you notice how things form in dreams. To me it feel like I'm watching watching some fundamental secret when that happens.



 Yeah, that was the best thing about the dream. there was definitely something magical about it.





> wow that first dream with the obsticles just appearing is great..I would love to see that!
> 
> im sure this is gonna be a stupid question but is white castles a real place then? I have only ever seen it in harrold and kummar get the munchies



 Thanks Mark! 
When I wrote that, I realized some people would not know what white castle is. But I forgot about that movie. Was it any good? I was thinking about renting it and never got around to it. Then I forgot about it all together.





> Doesn't Caradon have the most action-packed, physical dreams you've ever seen? Great to read.



Wow Moonbeam, what an awsome compliment. thank you! :Oops: 





> WAAAAAAH.. I love White Castle and there are no White Castles in Texas! 
> 
> All we have are those crappy frozen White Castle burgers in the frozen food aisle of the grocery store.



I never tried the ones from the grocery store. from your description of them, I guess there is no reason to.

I had no idea my white castle burger dream would cause such a reaction lol.
There is a white castle a few miles down the road from me. I'll go get some and eat a couple of them for each of you. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Two short Lucids Last night! And a dream within a dream. Got Lucid then had a false awakening. then went back to sleep in the FA. And went into another dream, and ended up getting Lucid again in that one! I'll write them later tonight.

----------


## Clairity

> When I wrote that, I realized some people would not know what white castle is. But I forgot about that movie. Was it any good? I was thinking about renting it and never got around to it. Then I forgot about it all together.



It was a really funny movie.. I've watched it a couple of times!  :wink2: 





> Two short Lucids Last night! And a dream within a dream. Got Lucid then had a false awakening. then went back to sleep in the FA. And went into another dream, and ended up getting Lucid again in that one! I'll write them later tonight.



 ::shock:: 

LOL! I can't wait to read all about it!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream # 42 of 2007
Monday/October/1/2007

This one was hard to recall since I had a false awakening, and went into another dream without waking up. And it took place in the first hour of sleeping. So the little details are a bit fuzzy. It was really short anyway.

I was in an outside area surrounded by buildings. I get the feeling that they were wear house buildings. I suddenly see Freddy Krueger, and he immediately comes running towards me ready to slice me up with those razor blade fingers of his. And almost instantly I realize I'm dreaming. I reach out with my mind, and I levitate him so fast and so high. That he rockets into the sky and disappears from sight in a matter of seconds.
I chuckle to myself. I think it's pretty funny that I made such short work of him so 
quickly. I'm about to levitate myself and start flying, when I'm woken up by somebody coming to my house.( Not really it's a false awakening)  I'm half naked wrapped in my blanket. I get pissed off and yell at them to go away because I'm trying to sleep! They go away and I feel bad about yelling at them. I lay back down and go back to sleep.

Lucid Dream # 43 Of 2007
This one I remember vividly

Next, I find myself on a narrow trail There are trees and brush on it. But, it's strange it's like a peninsula there are large bodies of water on either side of the trail. As I walk, the trail gets even narrower. the trail isn't much more than a strip of slippery mud now. I realize there has been flooding. I little farther down I come to a spot where I can no longer walk. because the water has gone over the trail. so I turn around and start to head back. But I don't get far. because, now the water has gone over the trail behind me, and blocked my retreat as well. But, I can see where there is land. So I take a couple of running steps and try and jump for it. I end up over open water, and the land is much to far away. I start to will myself  forward. So I'm now kind of flying, trying desperately to make a very long jump. I start becoming partially Lucid here. But I'm to focused on trying to get to land, to let it fully sink in. Now there are fast currents all around, and I'm increasingly more afraid of falling in the water. And as it becomes obvious that there is no way I will make it. I become fully Lucid! relief washes over me, and I continue to fly along the surface of the water. after a short while, I start seeing water falls flowing over high cliffs in front of me, and to the sides of me. It's very beautiful! Once I reach the cliff in front of me, and a wall of falling water. I fly up the waterfall. I can feel the cool misty spray from the falls. It's just awsome. I fly up it very fast, and then rise above it. I'm in such a state of exhilarated joy. that all I can do is fly straight up into the sky, and then lean backwards into an end over end free fall.
I enjoy the awsome feeling of complete surrender of control, until I end up waking up.

I know the first Lucid with Freddy, was induced because of watching the Amityville horror before going to sleep. Thats the second time I ever got Lucid because of Freddy. The first time was much scarier. At least up until I got Lucid that is. I was also paying attention to weather I was dreaming, the whole time I was watching the movie.
I think, I'll watch some of the Freddy movies, to See if I can get him to make me Lucid some more. :smiley:  Even though I never actually woke up in between. I think I can count this as two different Lucids. They were two completely different dreams. I'm off to get us all some white castles.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm in such a state of exhilarated joy. that all I can do is fly straight up into the sky, and then lean backwards into an end over end free fall.
> I enjoy the awsome feeling of complete surrender of control, until I end up waking up.






That was a great dream.






> I'm off to get us all some white castles.



Now he's teasing us!  :wink2:  

mark, I meant we could meet there in a dream...but I guess Clairity and I have an advantage because we've been there before.  Clairity, I'm in the same situation as you; I think the closest one is like 300 miles away--and that may be a rumor.

Yea that is a good movie Caradon, really funny.

----------


## Caradon

Thanks Moonbeam, Free falling like that has been my favorite thing to do in a Lucid every since I discovered it. Just don't want to make it the only thing I do. Never flew up a waterfall like that before that was great.

Was just trying to share the white castles the only way possible. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> It was a really funny movie.. I've watched it a couple of times!



OK, I'll try to remember to put it on my mailing list next time I'm on the BLOCKBUSTER site.

----------


## Clairity

> Lucid! relief washes over me, and I continue to fly along the surface of the water. after a short while, I start seeing water falls flowing over high cliffs in front of me, and to the sides of me. It's very beautiful! Once I reach the cliff in front of me, and a wall of falling water. I fly up the waterfall. I can feel the cool misty spray from the falls. It's just awsome. I fly up it very fast, and then rise above it. I'm in such a state of exhilarated joy. that all I can do is fly straight up into the sky, and then lean backwards into an end over end free fall.
> I enjoy the awsome feeling of complete surrender of control, until I end up waking up.



Oooh.. the waterfall.. the cool misty spray.. it all sounds so "dreamy"!  ::smitten:: 

I've never "free fallen" in a lucid before.. I will definately have to give it a try.  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Lucid Dream # 42 of 2007
> Monday/October/1/2007
> 
> This one was hard to recall since I had a false awakening, and went into another dream without waking up. And it took place in the first hour of sleeping. So the little details are a bit fuzzy. It was really short anyway.
> 
> I was in an outside area surrounded by buildings. I get the feeling that they were wear house buildings. I suddenly see Freddy Krueger, and he immediately comes running towards me ready to slice me up with those razor blade fingers of his. And almost instantly I realize I'm dreaming. I reach out with my mind, and I levitate him so fast and so high. That he rockets into the sky and disappears from sight in a matter of seconds.
> I chuckle to myself. I think it's pretty funny that I made such short work of him so
> quickly. I'm about to levitate myself and start flying, when I'm woken up by somebody coming to my house.( Not really it's a false awakening) I'm half naked wrapped in my blanket. I get pissed off and yell at them to go away because I'm trying to sleep! They go away and I feel bad about yelling at them. I lay back down and go back to sleep.



Haha. That Freddy is going to have to step up his game a little bit. He's supposed to be the badass of the dream world, but it seems that we've been owning the hell out of him, lately. Lol.

And he told me he was going to be something of a dream guide for me, not long ago. I should have called on him when I was having trouble finding a haunted house last night, but I forgot all about it. I'm going to have to think of that, next time.  ::cooler:: 

Awesome journal you've got going here, Caradon. I wish I would have checked it out a little sooner, but you can bad I'll be checkin in, often. Great stuff!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Awesome journal you've got going here, Caradon. I wish I would have checked it out a little sooner, but you can bad I'll be checkin in, often. Great stuff!



 
Yea, O, you've got some competition here!  Both of your journals read like action/adventurehorror stories.

----------


## Caradon

> Oooh.. the waterfall.. the cool misty spray.. it all sounds so "dreamy"! 
> 
> I've never "free fallen" in a lucid before.. I will definately have to give it a try.



 Free falling is the best! especially when you do it backwards. And my favorite falling backwards end over end. Can't wait to hear about your experience with it.





> Haha. That Freddy is going to have to step up his game a little bit. He's supposed to be the badass of the dream world, but it seems that we've been owning the hell out of him, lately. Lol.
> 
> And he told me he was going to be something of a dream guide for me, not long ago. I should have called on him when I was having trouble finding a haunted house last night, but I forgot all about it. I'm going to have to think of that, next time. 
> 
> Awesome journal you've got going here, Caradon. I wish I would have checked it out a little sooner, but you can bad I'll be checkin in, often. Great stuff!



 Thanks Oneironaut! glad you stopped by. I appreciate the positive feed back. Yeah, Freddy doesn't seem quite so tough after all. :smiley: 
That would be interesting having him for a dream guide. And I'm sure he could make a great haunted house!





> Yea, O, you've got some competition here! Both of your journals read like action/adventurehorror stories.



And I had more horror/action stuff last night!

----------


## Caradon

Recap for the month of September
# of Lucid dreams five. And probably more than a dozen other good chances.

Didn't meet my goal for getting more than seven. But, was pretty distracted for most of the month because of work issues. So did pretty well considering.

Goals for October
Get As many Lucids as possible, and hopefully a Lucid task.

I want to get a good jump on my Lucid count for 2008. 
So I intend to get extremely focused for the rest of the year, And try to bring a good momentum into the new year.

----------


## Caradon

Crap it's getting late!

Hypnagogic imagery
I was able to enter a dream scene. And I was paying a visit to the Amityville house!
I was watching the scene as if it was a movie. There was a group of people there. it was the owners of the house and some guests. I watched as they all went down into the basement. I could hear loud banging on the doors. Like was in the second movie. And there were mysterious cold breezes, with invisible fingers touching peoples arms. They were all doing there best to ignore the haunting activity. I  Just watched that for a little bit before sliding back awake. Not sure if that could count as a Lucid task. I was aware it was a dream scene. But, I don't count my little hypnagogic Lucids as true Lucid Dreams. So I don't really want to get credit that way.

The escape
I was being held in a cell with white walls. I wasn't alone, there was a group of us. We were being held as food for some kind of creatures of darkness. The door of the cell opens, and one of the creatures enter. The thing is very freaky! It reminds me of something that would be at Silent Hill. It's a big dark mass, and doesn't really have a stable form. Almost like a kind of liquid ooze that stretches and changes shape. the thing is standing in the room trying to decide which one of us to pick for a meal. I try to melt back into the group, so as not to be noticed. but I have a feeling it's coming for me anyway. There is a man between me and the creature. I do a round house kick, and knock him towards the thing. (Not something I would normally do!) The creature goes for it, and drags the man out the cell door. The door closes slowly. Before it can close all the way, I run up to it and slip out of the cell. Two other prisoners make it too.

Quickly, we make our way down a corridor and then down a flight of stairs. We end up in a basement, and there is a window high on the wall. We hide in a dark corner waiting for the right time to make a run for it. I have a flash light, don't know where that came from. I had it on for a moment. I notice, that somebody in a window of another building is looking down at the window of our basement. They must have seen the light, and were wondering about us. I am worried that they will give away our hiding spot. So I decide it's time to get out of there, before it's to late. Luckily, it happens to be dark outside. We climb up and out the window. It's kind of hard to get out, because the window isn't that big. All three of us get out, and it's raining.

 In sort of a panic now, I'm not sure which way we should run. I'm expecting creatures
to come swarming around the building after us at any moment. Finally deciding on a direction, I run and the others follow. We end up out on a street. I run on foot, but the other two grab bicycles. There is a lot of traffic, and as I run down the street there is a major car accident. It's a huge pile up, and cars are flipping end over end, and barrel rolling across the road. 

Suddenly the dream shifts, and I'm back in the basement. I'm hiding in that dark corner again. And I'm waiting for the right time to try and help the others escape.
I wake up with kind of a yucky feeling, because I was really afraid hiding down there.

I think this dream was inspired by a vampire movie I recently watched. The vampires in the movie, were holding some kids for food.

----------


## Moonbeam

Egads!  ::shock::   Surely you're going to get the haunted house lucid this month!

----------


## Clairity

> The escape
> I was being held in a cell with white walls. I wasn't alone, there was a group of us. We were being held as food for some kind of creatures of darkness. The door of the cell opens, and one of the creatures enter. The thing is very freaky! It reminds me of something that would be at Silent Hill. It's a big dark mass, and doesn't really have a stable form. Almost like a kind of liquid ooze that stretches and changes shape. .



Ok.. those "things" in Silent Hill totally creeped me out and so does this.  ::shock:: 





> the thing is standing in the room trying to decide which one of us to pick for a meal. I try to melt back into the group, so as not to be noticed. but I have a feeling it's coming for me anyway. There is a man between me and the creature. I do a round house kick, and knock him towards the thing. (Not something I would normally do!) .



Of course not!  ::roll:: 





> Suddenly the dream shifts, and I'm back in the basement. I'm hiding in that dark corner again. And I'm waiting for the right time to try and help the others escape.
> I wake up with kind of a yucky feeling, because I was really afraid hiding down there..



I can understand how you would wake up feeling yucky.. it's like the neverending repeating nightmare or something.  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

> But, I don't count my little hypnagogic Lucids as true Lucid Dreams. So I don't really want to get credit that way.



I figure HI becomes a lucid the moment you have a dream body instead of just observing.

----------


## Pancaka

I had some pretty interesting dreams recently. Most recently I was experiencing some of those things you were talking about Caradon, like false dream memories and talking about dreams in dreams. One dream I got lucid for a short time, but I couldn't move my view point. I was looking at a ceiling and I could walk but my head wouldn't move. I need more control...

In my nap yesterday, I dreamed that there was some magician type guy or something, and a giant spike rose from the ground (like in this upcoming game called "Fracture" where you can deform the terrain as a form of combat along with your guns, except this was WAY bigger). It flashed to way later and it was night time. I was climbing up the behemoth of a spike along with a bunch of ninjas! It was zoomed out in third person and I could see myself and the ninjas. I was climbing very quickly but I couldn't match the ninjas, who would get a firm grip on the ridges in the thing and then jump upwards and run upwards for a while and then trail to the side as they were losing momentum and then quickly and deftly grabbed onto it again and then repeated. There was a point where this shelf (coming off of the HUGE tower next to the pillar) and I got there first (after mimicking the ninjas, but I couldn't do it quite as good).There was some girl laying on her stomach with her legs up and her chin resting on her folded arms, looking out onto the pillar at the ninjas, still climbing up. I briefly conversed with her and then the shelf turned into a classy bar as I was having a fake memory, and then to a kitchen type place where I conversed with my sister about dreams and shortly afterward...the dream ended. There was more, but that's just the interesting part...

 ::bowdown::  thankyou for this dream journal! I think it has turned up the action in my own dreams (NINJAS!!!).  ::bowdown::

----------


## Pancaka

Wow. I think I am stealing your dream journal privelages...sorry bout that...just wanted you all to know...it was cool, okay. There were ninjas running up walls!

----------


## Moonbeam

Shinjiro-yan, I've had some of Caradon's dreams (his bears) get into mine too, so you have to beware...

..but I look at it as an opportunity to try and confront fear and over come it.

(You should start a journal too!)

----------


## Pancaka

I have a word document on my pc but I don't type in it too often. I don't, however, have a dreamviews journal.

----------


## Caradon

> Egads!  Surely you're going to get the haunted house lucid this month!



I would really like to get that one. But, if i get the chance I think I will try the mirror one first. Unless of course, I'm lucky enough to get Lucid in the middle of a scary haunting dream. Then the task would be done instantly.
I think my distraction last month, had a delayed effect and is slowing me down some this month. Not sure yet we'll see.





> Of course not!



LOL Yeah, I think that was the first time I ever sacrificed someone else for my own safety. I plead temporary insanity! :smiley: 





> I figure HI becomes a lucid the moment you have a dream body instead of just observing.



 Hmm...good point. I do have a dream body a lot of times in those. I guess my Lucid count could be a lot higher than it is now. I guess part of the reason I never counted those either. is because there always so short. A few weeks ago, I did a wild into a sexual dream! I was actually trying to convince myself that it wasn't a dream LOL. But I knew it was. I never counted that one either. But it was very close to a successful wild. I almost stayed in it!





> thankyou for this dream journal! I think it has turned up the action in my own dreams (NINJAS!!!).



I'm glad I've been able to have a positive effect on your dreams. That sounded like a pretty cool one.





> Shinjiro-yan, I've had some of Caradon's dreams (his bears) get into mine too, so you have to beware...



I Just Moonbeam nightmares! :Sad:  But it's cool if you can get Lucid during it, and over come it. I don't mind being scared into lucidity at all. Remember the best way to overcome a scary situation in a Lucid. Is to stop being afraid.
Because your feelings create the events. The more afraid you are, the scarier the situation becomes. Once you Lose your fear, the events have no power over you at all. Even if you have no other control over things.






> I have a word document on my pc but I don't type in it too often. I don't, however, have a dreamviews journal.



You could start a journal on this forum at any time. :smiley:

----------


## mark

I have been gone a few days so just checked out you LDs you had....I really liked the water fall dream sounds great especially that you could feel the mist.

I was reading you goals im gonna attempt a task this month too...have you done one before?

----------


## Caradon

> I have been gone a few days so just checked out you LDs you had....I really liked the water fall dream sounds great especially that you could feel the mist.
> 
> I was reading you goals im gonna attempt a task this month too...have you done one before?



Thanks Mark! Yeah that was really fun, I've been reliving that Moment in my mind all week. :smiley:  

I used to do the recap at the end of each month in my note books. So  I thought I would carry it over to my online journal. I find that keeping track of my progress and setting goals helps to motivate me.

Yeah I've accomplished two tasks so far. I think the first one was my first good Lucid since I joined the forum. I joined during a really bad dry spell.
The task was to make a tree uproot itself and walk. It's on the Lucid task for the month of may page. Towards the end of the thread somewhere. one of the last two pages I think.

The second one was to meet a Dream Views Member, and describe what they looked like. I got lucky, and had Moonbeam in a Lucid with me at just the right time. I wasn't even thinking about the task at all in the dream. But Seeker gave me credit for it anyway.

LOL, I have the spell checker program. And when ever I type Lucid. It tells me It should be Lucite. I normally Just ignore it. But this time I spelled Lucid wrong, and it gave me the correct spelling for Lucid! That really surprised me and made me laugh, so I had to mention it. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Haunted water-bed!
This is kind of funny so I have to post it.

I was at a mall, And I went into a store that sells only beds. I was looking at a water-bed, when the clerk comes by. He starts telling about the bed, and how its haunted. He tells me he's some kind of psychic. And how he came across this bed. He goes into this long story of the history of the bed. And how some people were horribly murdered on the bed. And where ever the bed ends up going. Paranormal activity starts to occur. And the current owners end up being killed on the bed. Which makes it even more haunted. He gives me this long history of known haunted places. And tells me about how the bed is responsible for them all. I sit there listening to him go on and on about it. Thats all I remember about the dream.

----------


## The Cusp

That guy wasn't a very good salesman. :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

::lol::  "Haunted Water-Bed!"  Not quite a whole haunted house, just some haunted furniture!

As silly as that dream was, I can picture it being made into a movie.

----------


## Pancaka

Awww. I'm missing out on all the Halloweeny avi stuff...I'll get one soon, don't you worry bout it. I really like yours Clarity  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Hypnagogic imagery
Was listening to my own voice talking to me. I can't remember exactly what it was saying. But it was like my consciousness split into two. Because I knew it was me talking. But I was able to have separate thoughts of my own while listening. 

Then I went into a dream scene, where I was riding my mountain bike. I wasn't aware I was dreaming at this point. I was riding along the edge of a steep cliff. I over balanced to the side, lost control and began to go over the edge. Started to become Lucid at the same time I slid back awake. Been pretty focused the last couple days. My subconscious is trying to get me into the right situations.


Writing a Lucid
I dreamed I had a Lucid and was typing it out on the computer.
Very well could have had one then dreamed about writing it. Thats the only thing I remember from my two hour nap.

Other dreams last night not real exciting. Dreamed of almost running over a Puppy. The Puppy was loose in somebody's yard. When I drove by, the thing ran out in front of my car. I was barely able to avoid hitting it. I got out and carried it back to the house. But nobody was home. I see the dog has a collar with a phone number. So forgetting about my car, a carry the puppy to my house which is not far down the road. I figure I will call the owners later. Rather than leave him there to run out in front of another car.

Not to long ago my Boss, who drives way to fast in his Mustang. Hit and killed somebodys dog on the way into work one day. The dog ran out of a yard like that.
He came into work talking about it. And it didn't seem to bother him at all. But it bothered me a lot. So I guess thats why I had that dream.

----------


## Caradon

> That guy wasn't a very good salesman.



I was thinking the same thing.




> As silly as that dream was, I can picture it being made into a movie.



When I was a teenager I read a book of short stories that was based on the amityville horror. At the beginning of the book, all the furniture and appliances at the house were sold. Then, every short story in the book was about the places the items went to. Each item was haunted, and crazy things happened to the owners of them. Forgot all about that until I had that dream. And in the movie, the family was killed in their beds.

----------


## Clairity

> Haunted water-bed!
> And how some people were horribly murdered on the bed. And where ever the bed ends up going. Paranormal activity starts to occur. And the current owners end up being killed on the bed.



Well heck.. here's my charge card!  :tongue2: 





> As silly as that dream was, I can picture it being made into a movie.



You know.. I actually think I saw that movie! 





> I really like yours Clarity



Why thank you!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, Thats pretty wicked Clairity. I like it too!

Another short But interesting Lucid Dream!
Lucid Dream # 44 Of 2007
Sunday/October/7/2007

The first parts a little confusing. It was another early Lucid. Hmm... Well I  was in this massive place. It was a combination building, and a prehistoric forest. But the building was on a very massive scale. The first thing I remember is a bunch of dinosaurs coming towards me one by one. They were huge But after a moment I realized they were just the babies. And they all climbed into a nest not far from me. Then, suddenly I'm in the nest too. As if I'm one of the baby dinosaurs. And I can see the mother coming. Talk about big holy cow. I don't know what you call it. It stood on four legs, and It had the big fan like bone around the head. And The horn on the nose. It was so huge that it could step on me like a bug. like if I was two inches tall standing next to a normal sized person. I look around the nest, and the other dinosaurs are looking at me as if they want to eat me.
I think I'm getting partially Lucid here, Because I suddenly fly out of the nest, and way up onto a wall. Now, to get an idea of how big this place is I'm in. I'm far above the giant mother dinosaur. And I'm standing on the right side edge, of a giant picture frame of some painting. Tell you the truth, I'm not sure if everything was that big. Or if I was just that small. Now, for some reason I think I'm in a video game. I look down and the mother is staring up at me. I know she wants to get me. Very smoothly, the idea of being in a video game. Becomes awareness that it's a dream. And I'm fully Lucid. I'm no longer afraid if the dinosaur. I jump from the picture frame and begin to fly towards an opening in a wall on the other side of the room. If thats what you can call this place.
And I remember the Lucid Task right away. But, I know I'm flying out into some prehistoric wilderness. And I'm thinking it's going to be impossible to find a mirror in a place like this. So, thinking it's the wrong Lucid, to bother with trying for the task. I decide to just enjoy the moment. As I'm flying towards the opening, I look down. The giant dinosaur is running along below me following me. Just like the grizzly bear was, a few Lucids back. But unlike the bear, this monster was not my friend. It was following me because it wanted to kill me. I wasn't bothered at all though. I was flying along watching it in fascination. It kept looking up at me, and it had yellow eyes. I was observing the amazing realistic detail of it. Every wrinkle of its skin as it moved. and I could see it's muscles working . It was pretty incredible. Anyway I woke up while flying along watching the thing.

I almost got Lucid three to four other times last night as well. Half the rest of my dreams were about Lucid Dreaming. And a couple work dreams that almost turned Lucid. Moonbeam was right about the REM rebound. I slept six hours, and it felt like I really slept in! I must have had more than a dozen vivid dreams. I stopped taking notes after seven of them. I had a dream about an ex girl friend. It must have had quite an effect on me. Because she was in every other dream after that, for the rest of the night. there was a cool dream with a black owl that was friendly. It landed on my arm I was a little afraid it was going to go wild again and attack me, but it didn't.

----------


## Pancaka

Well, we've had two new people jump onto the Caradon wagon...we need more! Everybody jump on the Caradon wagon!!!  ::banana::

----------


## mark

Dinosaurs!! wow now thats incredible! 

I would love to see that especially the detials...I really like the Idea of seeing the wrinkles in the skin when it runs...thats great, nice one man  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, that was awesome, Caradon.  ::goodjob2:: 

Was it a giant Triceratops, that was hunting you down?

----------


## Moonbeam

> But unlike the bear, this monster was not my friend. It was following me because it wanted to kill me. I wasn't bothered at all though. I was flying along watching it in fascination. It kept looking up at me, and it had yellow eyes. I was observing the amazing realistic detail of it. Every wrinkle of its skin as it moved. and I could see it's muscles working . It was pretty incredible. Anyway I woke up while flying along watching the thing.
> 
>  there was a cool dream with a black owl that was friendly. It landed on my arm I was a little afraid it was going to go wild again and attack me, but it didn't.



Those are both cool. I love the detail of the dinosaur.  So you have a new lucid technique--too much work and not enough sleep!

----------


## Caradon

> Well, we've had two new people jump onto the Caradon wagon...we need more! Everybody jump on the Caradon wagon!!!



LOL, I appreciate the enthusiasm. and It is nice getting to know more people on the forum.





> Dinosaurs!! wow now thats incredible! 
> 
> I would love to see that especially the detials...I really like the Idea of seeing the wrinkles in the skin when it runs...thats great, nice one man



Thanks mark! I'm always so fascinated by how real everything is in my dreams. I've spent a lot of Lucid time just staring at things in amazement.





> Yeah, that was awesome, Caradon. 
> 
> Was it a giant Triceratops, that was hunting you down?



yeah, That was exactly what it looked like. Thanks for posting that link! I was hoping somebody would give me the name of that dinosaur.





> Those are both cool. I love the detail of the dinosaur. So you have a new lucid technique--too much work and not enough sleep!



I was also very intensely focused. I hardly let a random thought enter my mind the entire day. I kept my mind focused on one thing alone. Weather or not I'm dreaming right now. Just wish it would have been longer. That would have been so awsome, exploring a prehistoric world while Lucid.

Yeah, that owl was great! I love birds of prey. especially owls and eagles.

I saw the new Resident Evil today. I loved it! That movie was awsome! I loved the whole road warrior style it had to it. I hope I dream about that tonight.

I love what you did with your avatar Moonbeam. Very Cute!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I love what you did with your avatar Moonbeam. Very Cute!



thanks, Goldney did it for me.  You are already pretty halloween looking yourself!

----------


## Clairity

> Yeah, Thats pretty wicked Clairity. I like it too!



Thanks!  :wink2: 





> I look around the nest, and the other dinosaurs are looking at me as if they want to eat me.



LOL!!





> But unlike the bear, this monster was not my friend. It was following me because it wanted to kill me. I wasn't bothered at all though. I was flying along watching it in fascination. It kept looking up at me, and it had yellow eyes. I was observing the amazing realistic detail of it. Every wrinkle of its skin as it moved. and I could see it's muscles working . It was pretty incredible. Anyway I woke up while flying along watching the thing.



I agree with everyone else.. the details you saw were wonderful!!





> there was a cool dream with a black owl that was friendly. It landed on my arm I was a little afraid it was going to go wild again and attack me, but it didn't.



LOL again! What is it with you and animal attacks?!?!

----------


## Pancaka

Well I'd like to start off by asking if you like my new avatar? I doubt it's Halloweeny enough, but it IS Darth Maul (hands down THE coolest Star Wars character, right up there with Vader, Windu, and Yoda). I drew it myself, but decided not to do the lightsaber (thought it would be a bit complicated). I think I did a good job, but because his eyes are dark, you can't see that he's frowning very much. 

Second off, I'd like to present to you all a problem I have been having. I was dreaming and at one point I was on the floor and couldn't move my ankle from this one point in space (like it was nailed to the air I guess). I realized that it couldn't be real and started to get lucid. I felt as if I was becoming lucid, but I was then completely paralyzed and couldn't move until I woke seconds later. In  my other dream I couldn't move my head, but wasn't as worried as I am now. It kinda sucks. My first two lucids were definitely the best ones.

Well hope you likes my avitar!  ::banana::

----------


## Pancaka

I'd like to add that If you want to see more of my art in detail you can visit me on Myspace. Give me a comment if you decide to check it out.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endid=66805720

I named the profile when I was thinking about lucid dreaming. You'll see what I mean.

----------


## Caradon

> LOL again! What is it with you and animal attacks?!?!



No animal attack this time! The owl was very friendly. But I was very aware that as friendly as it was, it was still wild and could be unpredictable. 

When I dream about owls and eagles they are usually friendly. In my last bear dream, the bear was friendly as well. That was a first! It even helped me get Lucid, by head butting me into the air. ::lol:: 







> Well I'd like to start off by asking if you like my new avatar? I doubt it's Halloweeny enough, but it IS Darth Maul (hands down THE coolest Star Wars character, right up there with Vader, Windu, and Yoda).



Nice! Yeah, I think the light saber dual at the end of episode one. Was the best one of the whole series. It's kind of funny when you watch the original starwars movie. And you see Ben and Vader's light saber dual. Boy they sure got slow in their old age huh!  ::lol:: 

I'm not sure what to tell you about your problem. thats never happened to me before. Maybe you should post it on the regular forum and see if anyone else has a problem like that. And can give some advice on it.





> I'd like to add that If you want to see more of my art in detail you can visit me on Myspace. Give me a comment if you decide to check it out.
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...endid=66805720
> 
> I named the profile when I was thinking about lucid dreaming. You'll see what I mean.



 Cool, I'll check it out one of these days.

----------


## Caradon

Three brief moments of Lucidity
And a missed chance
A was having a really long dream, it was kind of an adventure. I was on foot the whole time. And I was going through some interesting places. I was really hungry in my sleep. Throughout the dream, I stopped and ate at three different subway restaurants. When I was at the last one, I looked up at the menu. And one of the sandwiches was called the Moonbeam something or other! ::lol::  I'm thinking wow! that's pretty cool, Moonbeam has a subway sandwich named after her. ::rolllaugh:: 

I eventually end up in the parking lot of a gas station. When out of the blue I start thinking about Lucid Dreaming. I cant remember my first exact though about it. But at first I didn't think I was dreaming at all. It was just a random thought. I was just standing There thinking about it. Then I think, Well... I am in an unfamiliar place.(That's one of the things I'm always trying to watch for.) Then I think about all the things I had been just doing. And I think that if it is a dream I will be waking up soon, because I had already been in it for a long time. I look around, and I think about how I need something crazy to happen, to knock me into the air. So I can know I'm dreaming. (Forgetting realty check!) But then full Lucidity washes over me. And I'm like oh my god, it is a dream!. But, almost instantly the dream fades away and I wake up. 

Very proud of realizing I'm dreaming there. It's been a while since I got Lucid from anything other than a very familiar dreamsign.

I look at my clock, and I only have about fifteen minutes before the alarm goes off. I'm having a hard time falling back to sleep. because of thinking about what just happened.
But I suddenly dream that I get up and go into the bathroom. And I do my first random nose reality check in a dream ever! :woohoo: I'm so startled that I can breath easy, that it wakes me up. I was in a pretty light sleep.

My alarm goes off before I can fall back to sleep again. I push snooze.And I do a wild! I become aware of having a dream body, before there is actually any dream. Then the dream forms around me and I'm still Fully Lucid! I'm walking through the house, when I hear somebody in another room calling for help. I start walking in that direction to find out whats going on. when I wake up again.
Nothing significant enough to add to my Lucid count. But I'm pretty happy about it all.

I'm superman!
A missed chance in my nap
for some reason I think I'm superman! The space shuttle has launched, and there is a terrorist missile that has been fired at the shuttle. I take off, flying into the sky very fast.
I simply push the shuttle faster so that the missile misses it's target. Now that that's taken care of, I have free time on my hands. I fly up through a layer of clouds, so that I'm flying above a white fluffy carpet in the sky. I can no longer see the ground. I look up and there is another layer of clouds above me. I shoot up through that layer, then let myself fall back through it. so that I'm in the middle of the two layers again. Then I begin flying along in between the layers. and I start diving upwards and through the top layer. Like a dolphin, or a whale would, across the oceans surface. It was pretty amazing. I just do that for a while until I wake up. Can hardly believe I didn't get Lucid during that dream. Oh well, it was a great dream even without being Lucid.

Haunted basement
I was sitting on the stairway to a basement. I wanted to go down, but I was to afraid. Because I knew it was haunted. I just sat there trying to work up the courage to go down, until I woke up.

----------


## Pancaka

> My alarm goes off before I can fall back to sleep again. I push snooze.And I do a wild! I become aware of having a dream body, before there is actually any dream. Then the dream forms around me and I'm still Fully Lucid! I'm walking through the house, when I hear somebody in another room calling for help. I start walking in that direction to find out whats going on. when I wake up again.
> Nothing significant enough to add to my Lucid count. But I'm pretty happy about it all.



 I had something similar happen. I was really tired and I did a sort of DILD/WILD, where I basically just drifted into lucidity, but not with the intent of doing a WILD.

----------


## Moonbeam

> When I was at the last one, I looked up at the menu. And one of the sandwiches was called the Moonbeam something or other! I'm thinking wow! that's pretty cool, Moonbeam has a subway sandwich named after her.



 ::lol::  Yes I'm so famous they named a sandwich after me!  Moon pies were named after me too, you know.   :wink2:   I hope it was a good sanwich.  I've got to start incubating you caradon so I can see how you show up in my dream!  Probably as a wild-animal tamer or something like that.





> I look at my clock, and I only have about fifteen minutes before the alarm goes off. I'm having a hard time falling back to sleep. because of thinking about what just happened.
> But I suddenly dream that I get up and go into the bathroom. And I do my first random nose reality check in a dream ever!I'm so startled that I can breath easy, that it wakes me up. I was in a pretty light sleep.





That's cool--I'm always hoping for a little lucid in that time I wake up a few minutes before the alarm goes off--but it doesn't happen very often. I don't know why, it should be the perfect time; late in the night, and lightly asleep.





> Nothing significant enough to add to my Lucid count. But I'm pretty happy about it all.





Yes, that was a good night!

----------


## mark

> I'm superman!
> A missed chance in my nap
> for some reason I think I'm superman! The space shuttle has launched, and there is a terrorist missile that has been fired at the shuttle. I take off, flying into the sky very fast.
> I simply push the shuttle faster so that the missile misses it's target. Now that that's taken care of, I have free time on my hands. I fly up through a layer of clouds, so that I'm flying above a white fluffy carpet in the sky. I can no longer see the ground. I look up and there is another layer of clouds above me. I shoot up through that layer, then let myself fall back through it. so that I'm in the middle of the two layers again. Then I begin flying along in between the layers. and I start diving upwards and through the top layer. Like a dolphin, or a whale would, across the oceans surface. It was pretty amazing. I just do that for a while until I wake up. Can hardly believe I didn't get Lucid during that dream. Oh well, it was a great dream even without being Lucid.



wow thats great!  I love the diving through the clouds thats great. Given my facination with trying to get as close to space as possible I can say that I wish I had more dreams like this  :tongue2:  ::bowdown::

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for the comments!
I always try to wild a little bit while falling asleep. Normally, I can only do it when I'm first going to sleep. Thats why I just get little hypnagogic Wilds instead of really good ones. When I try to do it later in the morning, I usually fall asleep to fast.

I've always really loved clouds, so it was cool I got to fly through them like that. Once, while camping on Pikes Peak in Colorado Springs. I woke up in the morning and saw little wisps of smoke floating across the entrance to my tent. I got out, and the little peak I was camped on was just barely sticking up through a carpet of low laying clouds. It was pretty amazing. And since it was one of my last trips up there. It was like a little going away present.


Yesterday night, I had a really amazing night of adventure dreams. It was one of those that just kept continuing. It went on for probably about three hours.

It started after I was doing a wake back to bed. I have a calender on my wall, that is a castle theme. I was looking at the Castle in the picture. As I often do during my wake back to beds. Not sure why I do, I just do.

When I fell back to sleep, I immediately went into this dream. Where I was in another country, and I was exploring old abandoned, and run down castles.
(The one in the picture I was looking at, kind of looked that way.) There was already strange stuff going on. But I eventually got swept back into medieval times. And there was a bunch of crazy stuff about a conspiracy to kidnap the queens new born baby. Because the queen and her court, had some kind of evil plans for the child. And there was a group who were infiltrating the castle to rescue the Baby from the evil queen. I was a part of this group. The queen and her court were performing some elaborate ceremony
for the new birth of the child. The detail of the ceremony was amazing. Hard to believe my mind could have created such a thing. the way everything looked. And the way everyone was dressed, in medieval style ceremonial fashion. It was very colorful. During the ceremony, one of the group who were actually like under cover spies, successfully took the baby. but there was a hunt through the castle to get it back. lots of action and running around.

Meanwhile, the same agency that had organized us to get the child. Had sent in a group of ninja assassins to kill all of us off after the baby was taken.
because they didn't want incriminating witnesses. So, now I was in this castle being hunted by the queens guards, and knife throwing ninjas.
I was in an area with some of my people, when a ninja entered the room. He started jumping around and throwing knives. everyone around me was dying.
I really believe right now that I'm doomed. But in desperation I start running up the walls, and dodging knives. It turns out, That I'm just as skillful as the ninja. And I'm just running and jumping all over the walls. Eventually the ninja assassin gives up on me, and goes after some other people. I continue to run across the wall, kind of spider-man style. I'm moving along quickly down a corridor, in the dark shadows where the wall meets the ceiling. There are guards below me. But none of them notice me moving along above them.

I'm already writing more of this than I intended. I don't really have the time to write it all. just going through some of it quickly. Have to get up early.

After waking up and reentering the adventure a few times. before the end there are many sword battles. And I even get into battling undead creatures, and throwing fireballs at them out of my hands! Thats something I want to learn how to do while Lucid! All this, just from examining a picture of a castle on my wall. Crazy!

----------


## mark

wow I bet that was a incredible sight with the wisps of cloud! nice I love that type of thing...I was once in south france and it was early morning. the place I was staying was high up on the side of a valley and there was cloud covering the whole floor of the valley and as the sun rose I watched the clouds evaporate. it was great stuff

As far as the dream goes ...nice!!  ::bowdown::  I love the ninja's and the plot to steal from the queen.

I always find reading you dreams highly entertainning. I have started reading your earlier ones. I love the elevator dreams especially the one (I think its your first entry) when it turns see though ans your travelling over the dream scape. and I like the one with the dog when its chasing you and you jump off the cliff.

----------


## Moonbeam

I wonder if you could focus on the same picture over and over, like your castle, and then if you successfully WILDed and went there, or even just went to sleep and did it, you could start out your dreams in the same place a lot of times and that would be enough to get you lucid.  If you just managed to do it a few times, it might become a habit to your brain.  

I'll have to find a picture like you've got.  A castle would seem to be able to lead to so many different stories.  A landscape might be good too, because you could go anywhere from there.  I'll try that I think.

That would be cool if it worked. 

I like your spider-man wall-running; I bet that was fun.

----------


## Clairity

> It turns out, That I'm just as skillful as the ninja. And I'm just running and jumping all over the walls. Eventually the ninja assassin gives up on me, and goes after some other people. I continue to run across the wall, kind of spider-man style. I'm moving along quickly down a corridor, in the dark shadows where the wall meets the ceiling. There are guards below me. But none of them notice me moving along above them.



A spiderman ninja -- a "*spinja*"!   ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

> A spiderman ninja -- a "*spinja*"!



_*groan*_

----------


## Clairity

> _*groan*_



Oh.. c'mon you know you love it!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

> wow I bet that was a incredible sight with the wisps of cloud! nice I love that type of thing...I was once in south france and it was early morning. the place I was staying was high up on the side of a valley and there was cloud covering the whole floor of the valley and as the sun rose I watched the clouds evaporate. it was great stuff
> 
> As far as the dream goes ...nice!!  I love the ninja's and the plot to steal from the queen.
> 
> I always find reading you dreams highly entertainning. I have started reading your earlier ones. I love the elevator dreams especially the one (I think its your first entry) when it turns see though ans your travelling over the dream scape. and I like the one with the dog when its chasing you and you jump off the cliff.



 That's cool, I love scenery like that. I bet there are a lot of beautiful places in England as well. I'd love to go there sometime.

Thanks for checking out those dreams! That Falling elevator dream was one of my favorite Lucids. I must have really overcame that fear because I never get falling elevators anymore. I'd be willing to bet that I'd still get Lucid If I was in a falling elevator. Even after all this time. I was so annoyed, that once I started getting Lucid every time it happened, I stopped getting those dreams. I saw a movie today where people were in a falling elevator. Who knows... maybe I'll get lucky!





> I wonder if you could focus on the same picture over and over, like your castle, and then if you successfully WILDed and went there, or even just went to sleep and did it, you could start out your dreams in the same place a lot of times and that would be enough to get you lucid. If you just managed to do it a few times, it might become a habit to your brain. 
> 
> I'll have to find a picture like you've got. A castle would seem to be able to lead to so many different stories. A landscape might be good too, because you could go anywhere from there. I'll try that I think.
> 
> That would be cool if it worked. 
> 
> I like your spider-man wall-running; I bet that was fun.



I often used to visualize scenes in my mind, until I would actually find myself there. That happens when I visualize drawing numbers too. I suddenly notice I'm no longer picturing it, but actually doing it. It could probably work with a picture too.

The wall running was cool. But at the time I wasn't really thinking of it as fun. I was just trying to survive the moment.





> A spiderman ninja -- a "*spinja*"!



LOL, Well spider-man is very ninja-like.

----------


## Caradon

Death Race
A group of people and I, are in a race. The winner becomes a millionaire, and also gets to continue living. There's about six of us, and we start out in some metal chamber. There are rubber pegs on the floor that we have to stand on. Because the whole room is about to be electrically charged. And each of us also has to carry these things that look kind of like an old persons walker. And they also become electrically charged with the floor. the first part of the race is to get through the room without being electrocuted. We have to step in just the right places, using the walkers for balance. But you have to hold the walker just right. because if your grip slips just a little. you will touch the wrong spot and be electrocuted. Part of the rules of the race, is that you also have to try and kill your opponents along the way. as well as avoiding the many death traps that have been set up.  And we are all unwilling contestants. That have been kidnapped and forced into this place.

All of us make it through the room. We exit the room into a long corridor. I am the last one. We all now have weapons as well. Most of the others run ahead and disappear around a bend in the corridor. With the exception of one guy who stops and turns in my direction. I can tell that he sees me as the weakest one of the pack.(And in truth that's how I'm feeling. And very frightened.) He is a fairly big guy, with a shaved head. he is carrying three huge blades. They are curved like fans. he has singled me out for the first kill. But somehow, I know  that this guy was previously a friend of mine. I know him from stuff before the race that I don't remember. He takes a step towards me and throws one of the blades. As it spins through the air it looks like a flying disk. I'm carrying a long handled Axe. It also has a wide curved blade. One side of the blade tapers to a point like a spike. I try to swing my axe to deflect the blade. but my timing is way off, and I miss. But I'm able to dodge the blade, and it falls harmlessly to the floor. Twice more he throws his remaining blades. Both times I try to deflect them with my axe and miss. But I still avoid the blades.

Now he is weaponless. I set down my axe and pick up one of the blades and throw it in his direction. It spins towards his head, then tilts to the side and just misses him.
"That was a bad ass throw, I exclaim."  "Yeah it was." he replies. But I suddenly feel sick to my stomach. realizing I just nearly decapitated my friend. I don't want to kill him at all. But I don't want to be killed either. I throw the other two blades but only half heartedly. And I miss both times.

he moves to retrieve the blades. Thinking I won't survive his next attack, I pick up my axe and charge. I swing the axe in a sideways swiping motion and just grazes his arm and draws a little blood. The axe feels very awkward in my hands, and I'm not wielding it very well. I swipe it across again. and again, it does not connect very well. I can't seem to get much power behind it. But he was knocked off balance a little. Before he can recover, I try a different tactic. I swing the axe around in an uppercut motion, with the spike end forward. The spike catches him in the throat just beneath the chin, and the point explodes out the top of his skull. There is the sickening sound of tearing flesh, and blood is spraying. Both horrified, and in shock at what I've just done. I'm also glad I survived the attack. I wake up with a sick feeling in my stomach.

Comments
I  saw a preview for a movie called The Condemned. Someone takes death row inmates and puts them on an island. They are forced to kill each other off for the entertainment of others. I imagine, that's what influenced this dream.

This was the first dream of the night. I had the REM rebound thing going again. Had many dreams. And my subconscious was trying to get me Lucid. There was one That felt like A Lucid Dream. Because I thought I was in a video game again. Just a hair away from knowing I was dreaming. I knew I was not in the real world. So I ended up having a sexual encounter on top of a pool table in a bar. Knowing it wasn't real, I didn't care about being in public. But it just didn't quite switch over to knowing I was in a dream.

I also had a dream about going on a sky-diving trip. But I woke up just before actually jumping out of the plane. Probably would have gotten Lucid in that one.

----------


## Caradon

A past Lucid
Tuesday/January/23/2007
Lucid Dream # 6 of 2007
This was the first time I tried doing the wake back to bed. It worked so well, that I had three Lucid Dreams back to back. But, All month long I was more intensely focused than I've been all this year. Then, Unfortunately the next day, something happened in my life That made me lose focus completely. And caused me to go into a pretty bad dry spell.

This was the first Lucid of the night. and immediately after laying back down to go to sleep. It was practically a wild.

I'm driving a semi truck down the on ramp to the freeway. As I get onto the freeway I start to lose control of the truck. The trailer starts to swing around to the side, and I'm struggling to get it under control when my perspective shifts. I'm now viewing the scene from above the truck. And I immediately become Lucid! I think it was the airborne perspective that triggered my Lucidity, But I'm not certain of that. I drift to the ground and land. I have the feeling that I've just entered the dream. And I just stand there for a  moment waiting to wake up. Because that's what always happens when I get Lucid to soon. But I don't wake up, and I'm like oh, ok. I look around, and I think wow what amazing detail. There is a slight breeze and my attention is caught by a piece of cloth that is tumbling with the wind along side the freeway. The cloth is white and looks as if it has been torn from something. It's frayed at the edges, and is tumbling along with some dust and small pebbles. I'm standing off to the side of the freeway. Just a little ways up an embankment. And I'm near an overpass. There are a lot of cars speeding by. I then remember that I want to try spinning. I had just been reading about it in EWOLD. I tried it once years ago and didn't like it. But I decided I wanted to experiment with it a little more. I didn't give it much of a chance before. I kick off with one foot, and with my arms out. I spin around once and nothing really happens.
I try it twice more, and the only thing that happens is that I get dizzy, so I stop. Now, I decide to play around a little. I step out onto the freeway and face a rush of oncoming cars and trucks. I hold my ground and step right into the front grill of a speeding red truck. I feel a slight tug on my body, then pass right through the center of the truck. and I also plow right through a bunch of cars that are coming behind the truck.

For quite a while, I play around with walking head on into cars. then I'm just walking along enjoying myself, when I see a highway patrol car come driving along. I decide it could be fun to mess with the police. I look down on the ground for a rock. I find a fairly large one and pick it up. I throw it at the patrol car as it drives by. It turns around and comes back. The cop gets out of the car and walks towards me with his gun drawn. When he gets to me, I grab the gun out of his hand, and shoot myself three times in the chest. I then hand it back to him and say,"this is my dream world nothing can harm me here!" Then I say, "check this out." I step out into traffic again, and I do a round house kick into an oncoming car. But my foot hits it at an odd angle and knocks me down. I think it's kind of funny, and I get up and charge head first into a truck. For a while longer, I keep plowing through cars and trucks until I wake up. 

This dream lasted about half an hour.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Death Race





Wow that dream started out funny but ended pretty bad.






> This was the first time I tried doing the wake back to bed. It worked so well, that I had three Lucid Dreams back to back.



I should really try WBTB sometime.  I really just know I wouldn't fall back asleep.

----------


## Clairity

I loved both Death Race and 1/23/07 Lucid for their "details".

I love how in Death Race you knew you had to kill or be killed but still was hesitant to do so. I love the details of the "game" and the way you described each survival tactic.

In the 1/23 lucid, I love how you descibed the details of the "tumbling cloth" and facing, and ultimately going through, the cars and trucks. How you messed with the cop by shooting yourself and then telling him that this is your world and nothing can harm you here.  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

> [/size][/font]
> 
> Wow that dream started out funny but ended pretty bad.
> 
> 
> I should really try WBTB sometime. I really just know I wouldn't fall back asleep.



Yeah,it was kind of a cool dream until I had to kill that guy. I hate when I do stuff like that in dreams. 

I normally wake up between an hour to two hours after falling asleep. When I do the WBTB, I just walk around for ten minutes saying is this a dream. over and over. and don't let my mind wander at all. then I lay down and switch over to this is a dream over and over until I fall asleep. Even if I don't get Lucid. I will usually have some really vivid recall after doing that.





> I loved both Death Race and 1/23/07 Lucid for their "details".
> 
> I love how in Death Race you knew you had to kill or be killed but still was hesitant to do so. I love the details of the "game" and the way you described each survival tactic.
> 
> In the 1/23 lucid, I love how you descibed the details of the "tumbling cloth" and facing, and ultimately going through, the cars and trucks. How you messed with the cop by shooting yourself and then telling him that this is your world and nothing can harm you here.



Thanks Clairity, It is fun walking into cars like that. I've also flown head first into cars a couple of times. And I once let a train run me over!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I normally wake up between an hour to two hours after falling asleep. When I do the WBTB, I just walk around for ten minutes saying is this a dream. over and over. and don't let my mind wander at all. then I lay down and switch over to this is a dream over and over until I fall asleep. Even if I don't get Lucid. I will usually have some really vivid recall after doing that.



Aha!  You reveal one of your secrets!  :smiley:   I actually could do that--I just couldn't stay awake for an hour, drink coffee, get on the computer, etc.

I'll try that.  Do you think the walking around part is important?  Or could you just sit?  Then, do you WILD, try to WILD, or just go back to sleep.  I'm terrible at WILD, as I'm sure you've heard me complain about multiple times.

----------


## Caradon

Not as much recall last night.

The Amityville house
I was outside the Amityville house, and the owners of the first movie had moved back in. I guess that they were under the impression that the entity was no longer in the house. I was looking up at the house in fascination. I could see shadows passing by the windows, because of people walking around inside. Somehow, I know that the entity has not gone, but is dormant and will return in time.

Next thing I know, I'm in the house in an upstairs room. There is a little girl there playing with a doll house. The little girl is upset that her invisible friend is not there.
In the original movie, the entity was a friend to the little girl. I go downstairs and I'm now a part of the family. I'm talking to the mother. I can't remember what about when I wake up. No haunting activity in this dream. Only the impending certainty, that it will begin again at any time.

I watched A Nightmare On Elm street, hoping that  Freddy would come into my dreams during a nap and make me Lucid. Instead I dream about being in a Clint Eastwood western! Where the heck did that come from.

I don't remember a lot about it, But I remember seeing Clint Eastwood on a horse, and knowing I was in his movie. Next thing I know, I'm an outlaw riding a  horse across a desert with lots of beautiful rock formations. I'm being hunted by trackers, and I'm wondering how I'm going to lose them. (It was pretty cool being there.)
I eventually end up on a ranch. The owner  gives me a job on the ranch, taking care of horses. I take the reins of one of the horses, and the horse starts to lick my face Like a dog would. There is a little bit more about working on the ranch, But I don't remember it well.

----------


## Caradon

> Aha! You reveal one of your secrets!  I actually could do that--I just couldn't stay awake for an hour, drink coffee, get on the computer, etc.
> 
> I'll try that. Do you think the walking around part is important? Or could you just sit? Then, do you WILD, try to WILD, or just go back to sleep. I'm terrible at WILD, as I'm sure you've heard me complain about multiple times.



You may be able to just sit. but I think it's a little harder to keep your mind on one thought when just sitting. I like to walk around and look at all different things. trying to decide if there is anything dream like about them. And it helps if you go into different rooms, so that your not just looking at the same thing. and also watch to see if anything is different about the house. I do try to wild a little, but mostly just say this is a dream until I fall asleep. Also, if it's a day I get to sleep in. I will do it multiple times. sometimes I will get Lucid after trying it a couple times.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I wonder if you could focus on the same picture over and over, like your castle, and then if you successfully WILDed and went there, or even just went to sleep and did it, you could start out your dreams in the same place a lot of times and that would be enough to get you lucid. If you just managed to do it a few times, it might become a habit to your brain.



I guess I re-invented VILD there.   ::?:  I wonder if anyone ever gets that to work.

I'm going to try your WBTB method, if I can get myself to do it.  And remember--better leave note-to-self in the bathroom.

----------


## mark

man am gonna try your little technique. It seems to make alot of sense...hope you dont mind me thieving it lol

Your dream death race was mad...It must have been horrible when you killed him...I also hate it when that happens. Although im a little intrigued by the sound you heard only because I never really hear sounds except speech...but even then im not sure if its sound. Do you hear things often in your dreams?

----------


## Caradon

> I guess I re-invented VILD there.  I wonder if anyone ever gets that to work.
> 
> I'm going to try your WBTB method, if I can get myself to do it. And remember--better leave note-to-self in the bathroom.



That's a good idea though, using a picture to create a dream scene. I've seen quite a few pictures I'd like to enter and explore. I remember reading a post by someone who was all excited. Because he figured out he could visualize a scene from a video game he had. And then enter it fully Lucid. he said he was doing it just about every night. I've been able to do it on occasion also. but I get the same results as any other wild. I enter the scene for a few moments then wake up. I want to try the picture thing though.




> man am gonna try your little technique. It seems to make alot of sense...hope you dont mind me thieving it lol
> 
> Your dream death race was mad...It must have been horrible when you killed him...I also hate it when that happens. Although im a little intrigued by the sound you heard only because I never really hear sounds except speech...but even then im not sure if its sound. Do you hear things often in your dreams?



Yeah, I can hear all the time. I will try to remember to make a note of the different things that I hear when I'm Lucid. So that I can describe them here.
When I put the spike through the guys head. It was like the sound you would hear if you were watching it happen in a movie. Thankfully I've never seen anything like that happen in real life. so I don't know what it would sound like. But, I've seen that kind of thing happen in a lot of movies. And there are always sound effects that go with it.

Go ahead, use my WBTB method I hope it helps both of you. Keep in mind though, That I also do the same kind of thing throughout the day as much as I can. The WBTB usually only gets me Lucid when I'm already on the verge of getting a Lucid Dream.  But, It almost always improves my recall, getting up and waking up my mind a little after an hour or two of sleeping. Really makes me remember my dreams vividly. So it's worth doing for that reason as well.
And it got me Lucid last night!

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream!
Tuesday/October/16/2007
Lucid Dream # 45 of 2007
Best dreamsign noticed
I actually had kind of a low level Lucidity, but that only made it all the more intense.
This is a dream I had after doing the WBTB

I'm in the back seat of an SUV truck. There is a woman driving, and a young girl in the passenger seat. I have no idea who they are, or why I'm with them. were driving along a two lane highway. I have no idea where we are going. I'm looking out the window to my left, And I'm amazed and a little freaked out to see a giant skeletal T-Rex. It's like something you would see in a museum, only much bigger. It's just standing there frozen, not moving at all. And it's in a crouched down and hunched over position. As we pass by it, I turn to look out the back window. And as I look back at it, it's head slowly turns and stares Malevolently back at me.( that was a scary moment)

 Now, realizing the thing is alive, I tell the woman driving that she had better step on it, because there is a monster coming for us. I look back again, and sure enough, here it comes running down the highway in our direction. The thing is so big, that our vehicle is probably not even as big as one of it's feet. "You had better hurry up!" I say. We do speed up a little, but its useless. The T-Rex skeleton is so fast, that it catches up to us in no time. It's now running along beside us. And to make matters worse, here comes another one running at us from the road ahead. The second one attacks our vehicle. My perspective shifts for a moment so that I'm watching from behind. The truck is a reddish brown color. And as I watch, the massive jaws of the second T-Rex slams down, and just misses the vehicle. I'm now back inside, and we are suddenly being lifted into the air. I can't actually see what has a hold of us. But I'm pretty sure it's the first T-Rex. 

We are being lifted higher and higher, until it's like we are looking down from the hight of a skyscraper building. The truck is Tilting to the side, and then were suddenly flung into open air. The doors of the truck have swung open on one side. And I can see that the woman and the girl, have either fallen out or jumped. I'm wondering if it's going to be any better falling outside the truck or not. But, I then decide to just jump out. And I become Lucid. But it's a low level lucidity, and I forget I can fly. there is a large body of water below. I fall for a long time and then dive into the water. the water is shallow and I turn around quickly under the surface. My  feet touch the bottom, and I crouch and spring upward. I explode out of the water and soar back into the sky. It's not like I'm flying. It's more like my volition from falling is continued, and I'm falling back up into the sky. then my momentum slows down, and I dive back down into the water. At this point I'm very exhilarated. I crouch and spring up again. And again, I soar back into the sky. I look down, and I can see the woman swimming in the water. I dive back down into the water. and swim over to her.

I need to mention now, that the T-Rex is no longer a T-Rex. It has transformed itself into a tower. The tower resembles the Ifal Tower, only it's made of white bone. And it's standing on nearby land. "let's climb to the top of the tower and jump off!" I say with excitement. I swim to shore and she follows me. We both start climbing side by side. We climb and climb for what seems like a pretty long time. When we get to a spot pretty near the top the woman jumps of backwards with no hesitation. I'm thinking she is pretty brave.

 I'm suddenly hesitant and just a little afraid. The scene is extremely realistic. and the ground is sooo far away. And I have still forgotten I know how to fly. And the water now is a long ways off as well. in order to hit the water I will have to soar a long ways through the sky. I'm aware it's a dream and there is no real danger. But my lucidity is to low, and I'm having a hard time comprehending the idea. It doesn't help any that I just watched the woman jump, and she fell straight down like a rock. She is laying on the ground unmoving with limbs at odd angles. I can barely tell though, because she just looks like a tiny spot on the ground. Even though I'm nervous about it, I still have no doubt that I'm going to jump. I finally get up enough nerve and I leap into the air. and as I'm falling, I lose all fear and I'm thinking that I should have remembered to fall off backwards. I turn in the air so I'm falling backwards and looking up at the tower as I fall. I fall that way for a moment before waking up.

I then start to fall back asleep, and I actually reenter the dream. I'm back in the truck with the woman and the girl. The truck is hanging sideways from a high place, and I'm climbing through it trying to get them out. I then remember that I was just in this dream
And I become fully Lucid. But, I'm not quite asleep enough, and my lucidity causes me to wake up.

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool! I knew that T Rex was going to be coming after you.  You've now got recurring dreams not just of animal attack, but attack of the most fearsome predator to ever walk the earth!

Well it gets you lucid, so that's OK.

----------


## mark

oh wow!! thats great!

firstly I love the bone T Res how cool is that...its seems dinosaurs appear alot in your dreams or they have rescenty anyway lol

The diving in and out of the water is a good image and the climbing of the bone tower man that seemed intense. Although I had a little bit of a chuckle when you descirbed the DC dead on the floor lol

----------


## Caradon

> Cool! I knew that T Rex was going to be coming after you. You've now got recurring dreams not just of animal attack, but attack of the most fearsome predator to ever walk the earth!
> 
> Well it gets you lucid, so that's OK.



Yeah, I don't mind getting lucid that way at all. My subconscious mind really amazes me sometimes. It knows my best dreamsign is to get airborne. So what does it do?... It sends a giant monster after me, to grab me and throw me into the sky!




> oh wow!! thats great!
> 
> firstly I love the bone T Res how cool is that...its seems dinosaurs appear alot in your dreams or they have rescenty anyway lol
> 
> The diving in and out of the water is a good image and the climbing of the bone tower man that seemed intense. Although I had a little bit of a chuckle when you descirbed the DC dead on the floor lol



I think I got the Bone T-Rex from that movie. I think it was called night at the museum. I never saw the movie, But I saw the Bone T-Rex come to life and chase the guy in the museum, during the preview.

It's really cool I was able to make the jump. Seeing how in real life my fear of heights is so bad, that I can get dizzy and feel like I'm going to fall down, Just from Looking up at the stars at night. Well.. that only happens once and a while. There has been a few times when I actually felt like I was going to fall down, when I was already laying on my back looking up. that generally only happens if I'm on a hill though.

I've had dinosaur adventure dreams in the past. But not for a long time.





> Do you hear things often in your dreams?



Last night I had a dream That I was at an old friends house. we used to play guitar together all the time. He wants to show me the newest thing he came up with. He picks up an acoustic guitar, and starts playing some really beautiful music on it. I see another guitar leaning up against a wall. I pick it up and try to play along. But the guitar is way out of tune, and it sounds horrible. I'm trying to tune it without much success when I wake up.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Seeing how in real life my fear of heights is so bad, that I can get dizzy and feel like I'm going to fall down



I would never have guessed that from the way you fly in dreams.

----------


## Caradon

> I would never have guessed that from the way you fly in dreams.



It's completely different in Lucid Dreams. I love heights above all else. I can't get enough of it. I need to make myself stay on the ground more. So that I can get Lucid easier without having to get airborne.

----------


## Caradon

Been trying hard to induce another Lucid. Even though not much sleep I ended up incubating a sledding dream in a short nap today.(A common way for me to get Lucid.) At the bottom of the hill I hit a small jump. but this time I didn't catch enough air to get Lucid. And I woke up before getting another run down the hill.

Also, I dreamed about friendly Owls again. There was a bunch of small ones all perched on me as if they thought I was their tree. :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> Been trying hard to induce another Lucid. Even though not much sleep I ended up incubating a sledding dream in a short nap today.(A common way for me to get Lucid.)



It's strange.. I have no problem falling asleep during an afternoon nap but I never dream (not even non-lucidly). I wonder what the secret is to having an afternoon nap lucid dream?  :tongue2: 





> Also, I dreamed about friendly Owls again. There was a bunch of small ones all perched on me as if they thought I was their tree.



Ok.. all these "owl" dreams must mean something!

*Clairity goes to look up owls in her dream dictionary*

Ah.. here it is:

*Owl:*
*Owls symbolize wisdom and purity of spirit.* 
*The owl is also a very powerful symbol of the unconscious, so pay careful attention to any messages they bring you in your dreams.* 
*To dream of a black owl is an omen of reverses or disappointments, unless you drove it away, in which case you can expect an improvement in your circumstances.* 
*If it was in your house, the dream is a forecast of family discord.* 

So.. uhm.. there you have it!  ::roll::

----------


## Caradon

> It's strange.. I have no problem falling asleep during an afternoon nap but I never dream (not even non-lucidly). I wonder what the secret is to having an afternoon nap lucid dream? 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. all these "owl" dreams must mean something!
> 
> *Clairity goes to look up owls in her dream dictionary*
> 
> Ah.. here it is:
> ...



I know what your saying about the naps. My recall really has to be up to par in order for me remember nap dreams. But I do often get Lucid during naps. For me, it's basically the same as getting Lucid in any other dream.

Thanks for the interpretation! Though, I don't really put a lot of stock in general symbols for everyone in dreams. For me, I really Love birds of prey. especially eagles and owls. When ever I see them, or hear owls in the night.
I'm filled with wonder, and a sense of freedom and peace. 

somebody else could be terrified of them, and have endless nightmares about getting there face torn off by their talons. ::?: 

 I did fly with a human sized owl once in a Lucid Dream. And just before waking up, I did get a sense that it was something more than just a regular DC. Like a guide or something. I remember being very surprised as the dream faded and I woke up.

Had two Lucids last night and a couple of brief WILDS after WBTB's.
I'll write them later tonight. Going to the movies soon. Thirty days of night.
And I hope to get Lucid in a nap when I get home.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Had two Lucids last night and a couple of brief WILDS after WBTB's.
> I'll write them later tonight. Going to the movies soon. Thirty days of night.
> And I hope to get Lucid in a nap when I get home.



 
All right--I'll look forward to those. 

Let me know how the movie is; I just saw an ad for it.

I like your bear sig--very appropriate.  That was my favorite avatar of yours before your current one, so I'm glad you put it back to use.

----------


## Caradon

> Let me know how the movie is; I just saw an ad for it.



Scary as hell! I loved it. If you want to be freaked out, I would highly recommend seeing this in the theater to get the full impact of it.

If your feint of heart, I would highly recommend not watching it at all.

I think this is actually the first scary vampire movie. I don't want to say to much, but you got to go see it and find out!

Thanks about the picture. Yeah, I really liked this one as well. I just noticed the spot where you add pictures to your signature LOL.

----------


## Clairity

> Scary as hell! I loved it. If you want to be freaked out, I would highly recommend seeing this in the theater to get the full impact of it.
> 
> If your feint of heart, I would highly recommend not watching it at all.
> 
> I think this is actually the first scary vampire movie. I don't want to say to much, but you got to go see it and find out!



I absolutely LOVE vampire movies.. but something tells me this isn't about sexy gorgeous blood suckers is it??  ::roll::

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid dreams!
Sunday/October/21/2007
Lucid Dream # 46 of 2007
A couple more short ones. ::?:  
The second one, I was barely able to recall.
But a night full of action packed dreams.


This one had a Transformers theme to it. Been looking foward to watching the DVD, so I ended up dreaming about it.

The first thing I remember is that I was an Autobot. And in the form of a giant walking machine. and I was in some kind of facility. We were at war with the Decepticons,(Of course.) The Decepticons hacked into my computer mind, Taking control of my actions. And forcing me to betray my fellow Autobots. I was forced to use my security clearance, to gain access to something important that the Decepticons wanted. (I think it was supposed to be the cube thing, I don't remember what they called it.)

I get it without any problem, and leave the facility. But once outside I'm back to being just the puny human that I am. In a world torn by the war of giant machines. My act of stealing the cube thing, had triggered The final battle.

Now, humans are gathering from all around to watch the final battle. And I'm one of them. I'm running down a road trying to  make it to the battle site. Along with many others. I'm running and running. there is beautiful mountain scenery, and I'm trying to figure out, just where exactly the final battle will take place.(The dream kind of shifts in a strange way here.) I come to a stair case leading downward. there are walls on each side of it. I'm carrying a square piece of plastic. It's just a little wider than my body if I hold it up. I'm not sure why, but I now have the idea I can fly using the plastic. I'm thinking, that if I jump up and fall straight down  the stairs. There are air currents moving between the two walls that I can catch, and fly up and out of the staircase.

But, The stairs are full of people. And every time I try it, somebody gets in my way so it doesn't work. At first I'm patient waiting for a good chance. But every time I try, somebody steps into the way and blocks my attempt. I start to get angry, and I'm telling people to get out of my way. But their not listening. I start to get so pissed off that I'm using profanity. And I actually push one guy down the stairs to get him out of my way. Finally, people move and give me my chance.  I Jump up and fall straight down the stairs. my piece of plastic I was going to use to catch the air currents. Becomes nothing more than a paper napkin, and it crumples in my hands and I fall to the ground.

Now, people start making disgusted noises, and talking shit about all the fuss I made just for that. I get up, and now things change a little again. I'm no longer on stairs, But it's like seats in a theater. with each row of seats lower than the next. And I'm at the top. All The seats are full, with the same people from the stairs." F This!" I say. then I jump up onto the backrest of the seat in front of me. And I start running across the tops of the backrests, not caring about the people sitting in the seats.

The place is now like a huge cathedral with a domed ceiling, and a stage like platform on the far side of the room. Once I get to the bottom row of seats, I leap into the air. And get Lucid instantly. I can hear people making surprised comments. as I do a long slow back flip through the air. I'm intending to land on the platform on the other side of the room. But, in mid back flip I change my mind, and I levitate to the ceiling. I stick to the ceiling spider-man style. As I have done many times before. I notice the amazing detail of the ceiling. I can see every bump in the surface of it. I then stand straight up on my feet, so that I'm standing upside down on the ceiling. I'm still a little angry at those people, and I want to just scare the crap out of them. I kind of lean backwards a little so that I can see them well. I try to make the most evil looking face that I can, and I just start laughing hysterically in a maniacal kind of way. As I do so, I think about the Lucid where I was crawling across cars on the freeway. and making faces at the people in their cars. And I thought about the comment The Cusp made about almost spitting his drink on his keyboard when he read that. But, I just hang there for a few more moments before waking up.

Boy, this dream really went from one thing, to something completely different. 
Not sure how long a post I can make, so I'm going to start a new one for the next dream.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream # 47 of 2007
Same night as the above dream.
This one took me a few minutes of digging to recall at all.
Even so I can barely remember it. :Pissed: But I remember enough that I'm going to count it.

This was the coolest action fighting Lucid I ever had. Actually haven't had many fighting Lucids. I generally don't feel the need to fight when Lucid.

I don't remember becoming Lucid. The first thing I remember, is that I'm in some ninja style fight already Fully Lucid. This fight  was just amazing. cooler than any martial arts fight in any movie.  We were both the exact same skill level. And the action was so fast. it was like a dance of precision timing speed and agility. I remember being just kind of bug eyed with wonder, with how the fight was unfolding. being fully Lucid, I was not afraid at all. Only fascinated by it. My fighting skill was so great, I only had to keep half my mind on what I was doing. because the whole time, I was thinking of how I would describe each move and counter move in my journal. But, I just can't remember it well enough for that now.

The best thing I remember, is a part where a swarm of blades were flying straight towards me. (we both had many weapons, and swords too.) I leap into the air and do a  flip over the blades as they come at me. It was the kind of  flip, where you keep your body straight the whole time. And twist through the air. I land on my feet as the swarm of blades move past me. All the blades stick into the wall on the other side of the room. I remember thinking that it looked like something out of a cartoon. When a bunch of knives get thrown at a cartoon character. As soon as I land on my feet, I start using telekineses, to pull the blades out of the wall and into my hands. One at a a time the blades come to me fast in a stream. And in turn I'm throwing them back at my opponent just as fast. But, he is so skillful that he is using awsome acrobatic agility to avoid all the blades. Once the blades are all thrown, I pull a sword and we fight sword to sword up a staircase. And I lose the memory there. I may have woken up I'm not sure.

I also had a dream that I was on a bus. One of the people on the bus is a werewolf in human form. I am also. Or at least I'm some kind of shape shifter I'm not sure. The werewolf recognizes me as being something different. And he begins to shape shift at will, to attack me.  Realizing this is going to be a ferocious fight. I have the bus driver stop and let me out. I don't want to endanger any Innocent people on the bus. The werewolf follows me, still in the process of transformation. I begin to transform myself and I make long claws come out of the ends of my fingers. we attack each other, and I just have a vague memory of tearing claws, and long teeth.


Oh forgot about the little wilds in the morning. In the best one, I entered a grocery store scene fully lucid. I shout something I don't remember what it was. But I could hear my voice echoing across the store. It was so fascinating that I shout a couple of more times and just listen before sliding back awake. two other times I enterd dream scenes, repeating this is a dream over and over. But I couldn't stay in them for more than a couple seconds.

----------


## Caradon

> I absolutely LOVE vampire movies.. but something tells me this isn't about sexy gorgeous blood suckers is it??



No, there is nothing romantic about these vampires.

----------


## Jamal

Hey Caradon!! I have been reading all of your dreams both lucid and non-lucid. I have enjoyed them a lot!! I'm going to keep reading  ::D:  Keep up the awesome work!

----------


## The Cusp

An intense night of fighting for you.  It's great to have a good opponent in your dreams.  It's not the violence that's fun, it's the close call.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Oh forgot about the little wilds in the morning. In the best one, I entered a grocery store scene fully lucid. I shout something I don't remember what it was. But I could hear my voice echoing across the store. It was so fascinating that I shout a couple of more times and just listen before sliding back awake. two other times I enterd dream scenes, repeating this is a dream over and over. But I couldn't stay in them for more than a couple seconds.



Those were pretty cool lucids...for some reason the echo seems so strange; I don't think I ever thought about that in a dream.  That almost seems like it could be a good Task of the Month--like yell something in a cave or store, and see what the echo says.  We should suggest that sometime.

And you almost made _me_ spit on the keyboard describing walking like a spider across the ceiling making scary faces! ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

> Hey Caradon!! I have been reading all of your dreams both lucid and non-lucid. I have enjoyed them a lot!! I'm going to keep reading  Keep up the awesome work!



Thanks Jamalkk! I really appreciate that. I see you completed the advanced task, congratulations! I can't wait to try that one. 




> An intense night of fighting for you. It's great to have a good opponent in your dreams. It's not the violence that's fun, it's the close call.



Yeah your right, that really was what made it fun.





> Those were pretty cool lucids...for some reason the echo seems so strange; I don't think I ever thought about that in a dream. That almost seems like it could be a good Task of the Month--like yell something in a cave or store, and see what the echo says. We should suggest that sometime.
> 
> And you almost made _me_ spit on the keyboard describing walking like a spider across the ceiling making scary faces!



Thanks, LOL.

I used to stop and hang from ceilings like that all the time. Just something about it feels really cool.

The echo really is strange. The first time I heard my voice echo like that. Was when I decided to shout this is a dream really loud, in order to keep myself from forgetting I was dreaming. I was flying in the sky at the time.

I discovered, that when you shout in a dream. And you put a lot of energy and excitement behind the shout. It causes some very interesting effects on the environment. And it's so weird when you hear the echo. You should try it sometime.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I discovered, that when you shout in a dream. And you put a lot of energy and excitement behind the shout. It causes some very interesting effects on the environment. And it's so weird when you hear the echo. You should try it sometime.



I will.  I did yell "LIght!" once and it worked.  Sometimes I feel like I'm trying to yell but I can hardly get anything out--well I guess everybody does that.  I really like the echo thing; one of these days if I ever get back into the task of the month club (or you might want to if you go) I'm going to suggest that, if you don't mind.  I'll give you credit for the idea, of course!

----------


## Caradon

> I really like the echo thing; one of these days if I ever get back into the task of the month club (or you might want to if you go) I'm going to suggest that, if you don't mind. I'll give you credit for the idea, of course!



Yeah, go ahead and suggest it. It should be interesting. You should try and remember to do it next time you get Lucid. I'm interested to see if the same kind of thing happens to you. "This is a dream!" is a good thing to shout. Because you should be naturally excited about the fact that it really is a dream.

shouldn't be to much longer before I start getting some good longer lasting Lucids. Been pretty well focused, and recall has been much more vivid the last couple days. I got over half a page of notes from last nights dreaming. five hours of sleep, and a two hour nap.

While trying to wild into a nap today
I enter a dream scene without Lucidity. I'm on a residential street.( on the sidewalk actually.) I'm seeing something that looks odd. It appears to be a ghost. It's white
and smoky like a thin cloud. It keeps drifting by me and near the houses. I'm thinking that this is pretty odd. I do a nose reality check, and I'm startled to realize I can breath and I'm in a dream. But it startles me awake. I'm kind of excited that I noticed an unfamiliar dreamsign, and remembered to do a reality check. so I have a hard time getting back into a dream.

Second time
Again I enter a dream scene without Lucidity . I'm in a book store and there is a lady that I work with there. She starts telling me something about my favorite book. I don't remember what she was saying exactly. But I'm thinking this is kind of strange, because I never told her what my favorite book was. So I do another nose reality check. Again, I'm startled to realize I can breath. And it startles me awake again.
Now, I'm really happy because I just noticed unfamiliar dreamsigns twice in two dreams. And both times remembered to do reality checks. But, they were just hypnagogic dreams, and to flimsy to stay in.

Also, yesterday in a nap, I started doing a nose reality check just as I was waking up from a dream.

Third time
This time, I'm in the town from the movie 30 days of night. I'm hiding in an attack. the vampires know I'm there. they are so powerful, that they lift the house off it's foundation and roll it over on it's side in an attempt to shake me out. I'm falling across the room when I wake up.

I'm surprised I've not had more dreams from that movie yet. Because it really freaked me out.

Then, I finally fall into real sleep, and real dreams. 

In one nap dream I was mowing the lawn with a chainsaw lol.
I was aware it was a strange way to be mowing the grass. but I was getting a kick out of how well it was working. I was sweeping it from side to side across the ground. and it was effectively cutting all the grass down.

----------


## mark

nice one man! 3 wilds...sweet wish I could do that  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

On my rare semi-successful WILD's, I've felt like I entered or am watching the scene without becoming lucid too, like you are describing.  I just thought I must have fallen asleep, but then when I "snap" out of it and am disappointed because I wasn't able to get into the dream, it doesn't really feel like I just woke up.

Sorry if I'm not describing that well, but I'm trying to say that by you describing going into a WILD without becoming lucid, I realize that's probably what I was doing too.  I always thought you automatically became lucid, and I was doing it wrong and falling asleep.  So there are two things to be aware of--don't fall asleep, and remember to be lucid.

I've been trying almost every night and I always fall asleep.  When do you do it?  You get about the same amount of sleep as me, so lack of sleep shouldn't be my problem.  I try to do it whenever I wake up after 2:00am or so, all the way up to 4:00 or 5:00, depnding if I'm going to get up at 5:00 or 6:00.

----------


## The Cusp

Yeah, good job recognizing the dream sings.  I wouldn't recognize a ghost as a dream sign unless it was dancing the macarena.

Try moving around as soon as you realize you are dreaming.  The feeling of movement helps keep the dream stable.

----------


## Moonbeam

> In one nap dream I was mowing the lawn with a chainsaw lol.
> I was aware it was a strange way to be mowing the grass. but I was getting a kick out of how well it was working. I was sweeping it from side to side across the ground. and it was effectively cutting all the grass down.



Welll that would work but it's not recommeneded.

----------


## Caradon

> nice one man! 3 wilds...sweet wish I could do that



Thanks Mark, though I don't really consider them true WILD's. Because of being so short, and I was only actually Lucid in them for a second.





> On my rare semi-successful WILD's, I've felt like I entered or am watching the scene without becoming lucid too, like you are describing. I just thought I must have fallen asleep, but then when I "snap" out of it and am disappointed because I wasn't able to get into the dream, it doesn't really feel like I just woke up.
> 
> Sorry if I'm not describing that well, but I'm trying to say that by you describing going into a WILD without becoming lucid, I realize that's probably what I was doing too. I always thought you automatically became lucid, and I was doing it wrong and falling asleep. So there are two things to be aware of--don't fall asleep, and remember to be lucid.
> 
> I've been trying almost every night and I always fall asleep. When do you do it? You get about the same amount of sleep as me, so lack of sleep shouldn't be my problem. I try to do it whenever I wake up after 2:00am or so, all the way up to 4:00 or 5:00, depnding if I'm going to get up at 5:00 or 6:00.



Yeah, I understand what your saying. It sounds like we experience a lot of the same thing. Sometimes I enter the dream scene fully Lucid. Other times it takes a few moments for me to remember it's a dream. And sometimes I never realize it at all.

I actually try to do it, just about every time I go to sleep. Sometimes I try harder than other times. I tend to have the best success with entering the dream scene Lucid, when I'm first falling asleep at night. That's because I have to work at falling asleep at that time. If I let my mind wander to much I won't ever fall asleep. So I'm already doing the relaxation and mental focusing. And, I have to do it while laying on my back. because it's less comfortable. And, it makes it easier to drift in the in-between stage longer without falling asleep to fast. Sometimes I can do it on my side, but not as often.

Sometimes I can do it after sleeping for a couple hours as well. But for some reason it's a lot harder for me at that time.  But that's when it's more Likely to become a successful full blown Lucid.





> Yeah, good job recognizing the dream sings. I wouldn't recognize a ghost as a dream sign unless it was dancing the macarena.
> 
> Try moving around as soon as you realize you are dreaming. The feeling of movement helps keep the dream stable.



Thanks Cusp. Yeah, I'll try doing that more often. normally When I  enter the dream scene lucid, I just look around at stuff in fascination for a few moments before I slide back to full wakefulness.

Once, I did try spinning when I entered the dream. But, I just slid back awake in mid spin. If I could learn to stay in it I'd be Wilding all the time!

----------


## Moonbeam

> And, I have to do it while laying on my back. because it's less comfortable.



I just can't do it. I last like 10 seconds.

----------


## Caradon

An interesting WILD attempt
This one took place like late March or early April.
It was right after a big snow storm. Big, Like in the morning there was waist deep snow in places. I  was snowed in and could not get to work. I was up for a little while trying to get a hold of somebody to let them know I could not get my car out.

Once I finally tried to get back to sleep, it took a while.

I was laying there focusing, when I suddenly found myself standing outside my house fully Lucid. I was in the driveway Looking back at the house. It was exactly the right time of day as it should be. The sun was just coming up, snow was all over the place, and everything looked just as it should in real life. For a moment, I was thinking Wow, I wonder if I actually left my body. It was so strange, because I was looking at the house. And I could feel my body on the bed inside. But then, I notice that there is a couple of lights on in the house. And I knew for a fact, that those lights were not really on in real life. So, I decided I was not really out of body. Then, before I could do anything else I woke up again.

It was probably my best WILD of the year. But I still never added it to my Lucid count. I never even wrote it down until now.

----------


## Caradon

> I just can't do it. I last like 10 seconds.



You must be one of those people that fall asleep easy? I've had trouble with falling asleep since I was a kid. It used to be really bad. But since I learned How to focus my thoughts. It's not as bad as it was. But it can still be hard sometimes.

 Well, When you do, do a WILD, you do it very well. I have yet to have a WILD as good as some of the ones you have had.




> Well that would work but it's not recommeneded.



Yeah, I would never really try that. :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> An interesting WILD attempt
>  But then, I notice that there is a couple of lights on in the house. And I knew for a fact, that those lights were not really on in real life. So, I decided I was not really out of body. Then, before I could do anything else I woke up again.
> 
> .



Good observational skills there!

I do fall asleep easily, or not at all--then I just have to get up.  I can't seem to lay there for like an hour like some people do and then fall asleep.  Probably just lack of trying hard enough. I'm going to try harder.

----------


## Caradon

Two more nose reality checks! :boogie:  :woohoo: 
One of them a very interesting experience.

I'm having a work dream. And I'm just doing my own thing, when I over hear a conversation between two dream characters. Both DC's are people I never saw before. One guy, starts talking to another, about Lucid Dreaming. But the second guy isn't into it at all. He tells him that he doesn't think his dreams are even interesting enough to even think about. The first guy ends up going back to work. I stop what I'm doing. And I walk over to him and tell him that I'm really into Lucid Dreaming. We get into a conversation about it. And I'm kind of excited to be working with somebody who is into it.

I can't remember the exact details of the whole conversation. But, eventually I ask him if he does anything on the Internet with Lucid Dreaming. I tell him about Dream Views,
and how I have an on-line journal there. He kind of gives me this knowing smile.(It's kind of strange.). Then I tell him, that there is another Lucid Dreaming site. And I'm struggling, trying to remember the name of it. When he says "do you mean the lucidity institute."  "Yeah, thats it!" I reply. (strange that he knew.) then, he names a couple of other Lucid Dreaming web sites that I never heard of. (Wish I could remember the names.) Then, I ask him if he has ever heard of the nose reality check. "yeah, I've heard of that." he says. Then he pinches his nose! And he says "hey look." I can tell that he is breathing in and out just fine with his nose pinched! Then I say, " well if you can breath, you must be dreaming right now!" So I try it, and I can breath too! Then full Lucidity washes over me. But I wake up again! :Bang head: 

I'm not sure if it was the Lucidity that woke me up, or if it was just the end of the REM cycle. Because, I had already been in the dream for quite a while.

I wake up about a half an hour before my alarm was set to go off. And I WILD in and out of that exact same work dream. Fully Lucid like four or five times before my alarm goes off.

In a nap
Then, after coming home, I do a completely random nose reality check in a nap! I don't remember a lot about it. But, when I did it I had a false awakening. And I got kind of confused by it. I remember sitting up, and somebody was there with me. I still had my nose pinched. And I say,"see I remembered to do the reality check,"LOL. ::lol:: 
But, I was confused by the situation and I didn't realize I was still dreaming. I didn't wake up, but I ended up going into another dream about work.

It's taken me seven months just to do that in a dream. Now, suddenly five times in a couple of days. I guess old dogs can learn new tricks! But slowly. ::lol:: 
If I am able to keep doing it, it should just be a matter of time, before I get a good Lucid because of it. I think, I just have to get used to the strangeness of it.

Reflection in the glass
There is a glass sliding door, and I can see my reflection in it. But when I move, my reflection does not. I'm really freaked out. I keep waving my arms around trying to get my reflections arms to move. But they don't move at all. I keep doing it, and trying to understand whats going on when I wake up. I think, I was just about to realize, that it was because it was a dream.

----------


## Caradon

> Good observational skills there!
> 
> I do fall asleep easily, or not at all--then I just have to get up. I can't seem to lay there for like an hour like some people do and then fall asleep. Probably just lack of trying hard enough. I'm going to try harder.



Yeah, I was pretty proud that I was Lucid enough to notice the lights.

It normally takes me about a half hour to an hour to fall asleep. It's strange, the things that want to start going through your mind. The moment you lay down and close your eyes.

----------


## Moonbeam

> It's strange, the things that want to start going through your mind. The moment you lay down and close your eyes.



I know it.   Hard to stay focused.

----------


## Clairity

> Third time
> This time, I'm in the town from the movie 30 days of night. I'm hiding in an attack. the vampires know I'm there. they are so powerful, that they lift the house off it's foundation and roll it over on it's side in an attempt to shake me out. I'm falling across the room when I wake up.
> 
> I'm surprised I've not had more dreams from that movie yet. Because it really freaked me out.
> 
> Then, I finally fall into real sleep, and real dreams. 
> 
> In one nap dream I was mowing the lawn with a chainsaw lol.
> I was aware it was a strange way to be mowing the grass. but I was getting a kick out of how well it was working. I was sweeping it from side to side across the ground. and it was effectively cutting all the grass down.



Wow.. part of me really wants to see this movie.. and another part of me really doesn't.  :tongue2: 

Mowing the lawn with a chainsaw.. don't think it'll catch on but it's a novel idea!





> Two more nose reality checks!
> One of them a very interesting experience.
> 
> I'm having a work dream. And I'm just doing my own thing, when I over hear a conversation between two dream characters. Both DC's are people I never saw before. One guy, starts talking to another, about Lucid Dreaming. But the second guy isn't into it at all. He tells him that he doesn't think his dreams are even interesting enough to even think about. The first guy ends up going back to work. I stop what I'm doing. And I walk over to him and tell him that I'm really into Lucid Dreaming. We get into a conversation about it. And I'm kind of excited to be working with somebody who is into it.
> 
> I can't remember the exact details of the whole conversation. But, eventually I ask him if he does anything on the Internet with Lucid Dreaming. I tell him about Dream Views,
> and how I have an on-line journal there. He kind of gives me this knowing smile.(It's kind of strange.). Then I tell him, that there is another Lucid Dreaming site. And I'm struggling, trying to remember the name of it. When he says "do you mean the lucidity institute." "Yeah, thats it!" I reply. (strange that he knew.) then, he names a couple of other Lucid Dreaming web sites that I never heard of. (Wish I could remember the names.) Then, I ask him if he has ever heard of the nose reality check. "yeah, I've heard of that." he says. Then he pinches his nose! And he says "hey look." I can tell that he is breathing in and out just fine with his nose pinched! Then I say, " well if you can breath, you must be dreaming right now!" So I try it, and I can breath too! Then full Lucidity washes over me. But I wake up again!



I would really love to have an "intelligent" conversation with a DC about lucid dreaming!





> Reflection in the glass
> There is a glass sliding door, and I can see my reflection in it. But when I move, my reflection does not. I'm really freaked out. I keep waving my arms around trying to get my reflections arms to move. But they don't move at all. I keep doing it, and trying to understand whats going on when I wake up. I think, I was just about to realize, that it was because it was a dream.



Now.. that would freak me out as well!

----------


## Caradon

> Wow.. part of me really wants to see this movie.. and another part of me really doesn't. 
> 
> I would really love to have an "intelligent" conversation with a DC about lucid dreaming!



Well, now that I hyped it up. It probably won't seem quite so bad. But, when I went to see it I had absolutely no idea what to expect.

Yeah, that dream was so strange! Because, it was the DC that brought up Lucid Dreaming. And the DC Actually realized we were dreaming before I did.

----------


## Caradon

Rocky the swimming squirrel
I'm standing on the edge of a lake. I see this squirrel walking across the surface of the water. It's feet are just barely sinking in. I'm wondering how it could be doing that. But, I notice that there is a thin branch just below the surface. The squirrel stops, and is sitting up chewing on an acorn. just like how you would see them in someones yard or something. Then, the squirrel slowly sinks below the surface of the water. I'm kind of worried about it at first. The water is clear so I can see the squirrel well. It's just a little ways under, and in the same sitting position. It's just sitting there chewing on that acorn. and it has it's eyes open. I'm really confused by what I am seeing. I'm watching for air bubbles to come out of it's nose or mouth. but none do. I'm trying to think if I have ever seen any squirrels swimming. but I can't remember ever seeing that before.
The squirrel finishes it's acorn, then swims up to the surface and takes a breath of air. At the same time it notices me standing there. It quickly darts down into the water, and disappears into deeper depths. I'm still confused thinking how strange that was. And I'm just starting to wonder if that could be a dreamsign as I wake up.

Then, I immediately fall back to sleep. And I enter another dream where I'm telling somebody about the swimming squirrel I  just saw.  The person tells me, that no, squirrels don't normally do that. Thats all I remember about that dream.

----------


## mark

ah so close man! good dream though I can imagine that scene really well. It must have been a strange sight lol

----------


## Clairity

> Rocky the swimming squirrel
> The person tells me, that no, squirrels don't normally do that.



Nope.. they don't.  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Rocky the swimming squirrel
>  The person tells me, that no, squirrels don't normally do that.



I concur as well.  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

> ah so close man! good dream though I can imagine that scene really well. It must have been a strange sight lol



Thanks,yeah I've been getting a lot of close calls lately.




> Nope.. they don't.







> I concur as well.



Well, now that I got that straight. Maybe it won't take me so long to figure it out next time. :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

well... it doesnt get more obvious than "if you hold my hand while I'm flying, you'll be able to fly too, just like in my dreams!" yeah, that happens often to me...

----------


## Caradon

Well, no lucids But a couple of close calls.

stampede
I was driving a motor cycle on a country road. I have a destination in mind, but I'm not really sure where I was going. The motor cycle starts to sputter, and the engine dies.
I look in the gas tank, and there is just a little bit on the bottom. I had forgotten to fill it up. I try to start it again. After a few tries it starts up, but then quickly sputters and dies. I'm in the middle of nowhere. and I'm not sure how far I'm going to have to walk. I start walking in a direction that I think I can get some gas.

 I see two people walking down the road towards me. A man and a woman. these people are very strange looking, and I'm confused by the way they look. they both have long white beards. And their hair stretches up above their heads. kind of reminds me of Woopie Goldberg's hat on Star Trek The Next Generation. The hair on their heads is white as well. What I can see of their faces, looks like they are from the planet of the apes movie. And they are both also wearing long white robes, with silver trim. I'm confused and trying to figure out why they look like that. I decide that the reason is because they are Amish people. ::?:  (don't know if that's the right spelling.)
That makes sense to me and I forget about it.

I keep walking, and I come to a T in the road. I turn left and start walking. But off to the right, I see a herd of bulls. Like they are on some farmers land. They see me, and They all start to charge in my direction. I'm close enough to see what a mean look they have in their eyes, as they come stampeding down the side of the road. I can tell that their purpose is to get me. Now, I notice that there is no barbed wire fence between them and me! I'm standing in the middle of nowhere with no place to run. And facing a herd of stampeding bulls, with the look of blood lust in their eyes.(that was a scary moment!) On the other side of the road from me I see barbed wire fence. Phew, I run for the fence with the intent to jump over it. (who cares about the barbs!) I also decide that I need to do a reality check. And I plan to do one as soon as I get over the fence LOL. I wake up before even getting to the fence though.




Roller-blading!
I'm at target shopping center, and I'm on roller-blades. This as a very fun and long dream. the whole dream is me skating around the store. the floor is so smooth, and I have great skill on my skates. I'm jumping up onto things and skating across them.
And I'm skating between people weaving through them. I have such good control. I'm spinning around at speed and going backwards. I'm all over the place. I've become super roller-blader! If this dream would have taken place out of doors. I'm sure I would have ended up getting enough air to get Lucid. It was fun any way though. at one point, I was actually skating and smoking a cigarette at the same time. In my left hand, I was carrying a coffee cup half full of nasty cigarette butts. And it also had some form of dark liquid in it. I was using it as an ash tray. I run into some ladies cart  and accidentally spill the cup of cigarette water all over the cloths she has in her cart. ::lol:: 
She doesn't notice because she is looking at other stuff. So I skate away really fast before she notices. there was a lot to this dream but it was mostly me skating around having fun. It went on so long that my wheels wore out. It was cool because I was already at the store, and I bought some more.

I had a dream, that I was with some people from Dream Views. And talking about Lucid Dreaming. I don't know who they were. I don't remember a lot about it.

Last night I started doing nose reality checks during my WBTB,s I did a couple A minute for the whole ten minutes. It seemed to work, because the very next dream I did a nose reality check. I breathed in and out about three times before waking up. I did it to soon after falling asleep again though.

For the last few days I've done at least one reality check every time I've gone to sleep.
hopefully, it will amount to something one of these times.

----------


## Caradon

> well... it doesnt get more obvious than "if you hold my hand while I'm flying, you'll be able to fly too, just like in my dreams!" yeah, that happens often to me...



Hey, welcome to my journal! Thanks for stopping by!

----------


## Moonbeam

Lol, Amish people.

Yay, Roller Blading!! ::banana::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I see two people walking down the road towards me. A man and a woman. these people are very strange looking, and I'm confused by the way they look. they both have long white beards. And their hair stretches up above their heads. kind of reminds me of Woopie Goldberg's hat on Star Trek The Next Generation. The hair on their heads is white as well. What I can see of their faces, looks like they are from the planet of the apes movie. And they are both also wearing long white robes, with silver trim. I'm confused and trying to figure out why they look like that. I decide that the reason is because they are Amish people. (don't know if that's the right spelling.)[/SIZE][/FONT]



LMAO! That's hilarious! My guess would have been Halloween costumes!

----------


## Clairity

> stampede
> I see two people walking down the road towards me. A man and a woman. these people are very strange looking, and I'm confused by the way they look. they both have long white beards. And their hair stretches up above their heads. kind of reminds me of Woopie Goldberg's hat on Star Trek The Next Generation. The hair on their heads is white as well. What I can see of their faces, looks like they are from the planet of the apes movie. And they are both also wearing long white robes, with silver trim. I'm confused and trying to figure out why they look like that. I decide that the reason is because they are Amish people.



Wow.. Amish women have beards! Who knew??  ::roll:: 





> Roller-blading!
> I have great skill on my skates. I'm jumping up onto things and skating across them.
> And I'm skating between people weaving through them. I have such good control. I'm spinning around at speed and going backwards. I'm all over the place. I've become super roller-blader! If this dream would have taken place out of doors. I'm sure I would have ended up getting enough air to get Lucid. It was fun any way though. at one point, I was actually skating and smoking a cigarette at the same time. In my left hand, I was carrying a coffee cup half full of nasty cigarette butts. And it also had some form of dark liquid in it. I was using it as an ash tray. I run into some ladies cart and accidentally spill the cup of cigarette water all over the cloths she has in her cart.



I love how free this dream sounds.. and how fun (skating while smoking a cigarette and holding a coffee cup)! LOL!!

I can only imagine the look on that DC's face when she noticed the ruined clothes and you're no where to be seen!  ::D:

----------


## mark

ha ha man that roller balding dream is mint! sounds like its fun I like the jumping up onto things and skating across them  :Cool: 

That stamped dream...man that must have been scary!!

I notice you were talking about the Nose RC, thats my fav one because Its so reliable...its a shame you woke up after you done it.

oh lol your Squirrels had an affect on my dreams last night lol

----------


## The Cusp

> Rocky the swimming squirrel
> The person tells me, that no, squirrels don't normally do that.



I'm going to have to chase a squirrel into the water to find out.

----------


## Caradon

> Lol, Amish people.
> 
> Yay, Roller Blading!!



Yeah, finally a good roller blading dream!




> LMAO! That's hilarious! My guess would have been Halloween costumes!



It's pretty funny, the way you can rationalize things sometimes.





> Wow.. Amish women have beards! Who knew?? 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how free this dream sounds.. and how fun (skating while smoking a cigarette and holding a coffee cup)! LOL!!
> 
> I can only imagine the look on that DC's face when she noticed the ruined clothes and you're no where to be seen!



I was wondering if anyone would comment on the female beard lol.
This one sure had a long beard. :smiley: 

Yeah, I really Love those kind of motion dreams. A lot of times I skate around like that in my dreams with no skates at all. Actually, The only reason I started roller blading this summer, is so that I would dream about it. the chances for me to get Lucid in a skating dreaming are very high.





> ha ha man that roller balding dream is mint! sounds like its fun I like the jumping up onto things and skating across them 
> 
> That stamped dream...man that must have been scary!!
> 
> I notice you were talking about the Nose RC, thats my fav one because Its so reliable...its a shame you woke up after you done it.
> 
> oh lol your Squirrels had an affect on my dreams last night lol



Yeah, Jumping up on my skates in my dreams, is exactly how I was hoping to get myself Lucid. to bad this dream didn't take place outside!

Those bulls were pretty scary looking!

The nose RC is really cool! In all the years that I've been Lucid dreaming I never used reality checks. I always induced Lucidity by staying constantly alert to the fact that I could be dreaming at any moment. And watching for anything abnormal. It's always worked well for me.
After finding this forum, I read about the nose RC. It's the only one I've heard of, that I liked enough to try training myself to do. It's such a strange feeling when you do that in a dream. Well, I have also been working with the watch one a little.

 The looking at your hands one is interesting and easy too. I never really noticed anything abnormal about my hands in a Lucid though. except for when I changed them on purpose.






> I'm going to have to chase a squirrel into the water to find out.



LOL! be nice to those poor squirrels now. :smiley: 


I wasted to much time looking at stuff on the forum. I don't have time to post my dreams now.
In my nap today, I didn't actually fall asleep. But I did about a dozen short little Wilds in about an hour or so. some of them were pretty interesting.

In one, I thought I was taking part In a Dream Views shared dreaming experiment. there was someone from the forum projecting the image of some kind of human sized wooden walking doll into my dream. And I was watching it as it was walking across the room. 

I probably got that from The Cusps Project dream beam idea.

I want to write all of them, but I just don't have time right now!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I wasted to much time looking at stuff on the forum. I don't have time to post my dreams now.
> In my nap today, I didn't actually fall asleep. But I did about a dozen short little Wilds in about an hour or so. some of them were pretty interesting.
> 
> In one, I thought I was taking part In a Dream Views shared dreaming experiment. there was someone from the forum projecting the image of some kind of human sized wooden walking doll into my dream. And I was watching it as it was walking across the room. 
> 
> I probably got that from The Cusps Project dream beam idea.
> 
> I want to write all of them, but I just don't have time right now!



"a dozen short WILD's"--cool!  I have DV dreams a lot too, sometimes just short little dreams.  I don't think they ever get me lucid like they should.

Sometimes I stay too long to write my dreams too.  It's bad when it makes me late for work.

----------


## mark

yeah lol it is a strange feeling, totally took me by suprise the first time I ever done it

a dozen WILDs!!! man that is incredible! totally brilliant  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

I cant wait to read about the green big foot with a battle axe  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, that's not good being late for work Moonbeam!

I can't remember most of those WILDs now.

I was visualizing turning the pages of some big book of pictures.
It became a dream, and I was looking at a picture of this dark pine forest of rolling hills. And there was low laying clouds or fog between the hills. I was Lucid and I started turning the pages just using my mind instead of my hands. Did that for a few moments before waking up.

I was visualizing holding out my hand, and watching a flame burning in the palm of my hand until I was actually there looking at the flame in my hand.

I entered a dream scene without Lucidity by a place I used to live. And I did another nose reality check.

Thats all that I remember well.


Bigfoot
I was at the cabin hanging out with big foot. (Not sure why or where he came from.)
A bunch of loud crazed boars came out of the surrounding woods. Big foot takes off outside. I go to the door and look out. I can see him waving that axe over his head and howling. Boars are scattering and he is chasing them around. At one point he throws the axe at one of the boars. For some strange reason as I'm watching this, I think that I'm in a Flintstones cartoon. I remember thinking that I don't remember the Flintstones being this cool. Once all the boars are chased away. I see this puppy near the cabin. Big foot moves to attack the puppy, but I tell him to stop and he does.
I pick up the puppy and bring it into the cabin, and big foot follows. I remember trying to swing big foots axe around. but it was to heavy for me. And I nearly cut myself. 

That's about all I remember.

More stampeding cattle
I don't remember the first part all that well. But I'm outside somewhere, and there is a herd of cattle being herded in my direction.(at least this time they are  not after me specifically) But they are coming in my direction very fast. I'm trying to figure out where to run to get away. there is a big cattle pen behind me. with kind of gate like fencing.
I decide to run in there and climb the fence. But once I get in there, I cant climb the fence. The cattle are beginning to enter the pen, and I'm starting to panic a little because
The cattle are also freaked out because of what ever is chasing them to the pen. I'm afraid that once to many get in the pen I will be crushed between them. I keep trying to climb the fence, but everywhere I try to climb up something gets in my way so that I can't. There are people siting on top of the fence watching. And somebody is laughing at me because of how freaked out I am.

I say something like, all you have to do is read my dream journal to know I have a problem animals chasing me. I try to explain how scary it is having those big things charging at you. All the while I'm still trying to find a place to climb up. I eventually get up the fence. And strangely at the top of it is the entrance to some house. I enter the house and there is this stairway. with people sitting on the stairs. there is a  movie screen on a wall and the people are watching the movie. I sit and watch for a little bit.
But now my brother is there as well. He gets a call on his cell phone, then tells me we should get out of there. I'm getting up to leave when I wake up.

I already wrote todays dreams in my note book.
I lost a couple of dreams from my nap, because of dog barking at people coming to the door.

Had to do a bunch of reality checks when I got to work today. because when I got there people were all dressed in strange costumes. I forgot it was Halloween. ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Had to do a bunch of reality checks when I got to work today. because when I got there people were all dressed in strange costumes. I forgot it was Halloween.



Yea, I did too--I was at least going to wear all black, but I forgot.  I should have been doing more RC's today.  

Crazy dreams--the stampeding cattle dreams sounds scary.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

You were hanging out with bigfoot?!! That's hilarious! That totally reminds me of a Twoshadow's dream! Lol and I feel like I can really picture him outside in the forest swinging an axe around in the air at a bunch of wild boars...

----------


## mark

ha ha Sweet mate! love the big foot dream, I can imagine that swinging axe like! I find it mad that you couldnt lift it....it must have been massive lol

ha ha yeah your animal chase dreams are great  :smiley:  must have been scary whe you realised you were traped in the pen lol, thats a good example of the randomness of dreams lol a pen turinging into a house  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

> Crazy dreams--the stampeding cattle dreams sounds scary.



Yeah, that second one was scarier than the first one. partly because it lasted longer.





> You were hanging out with bigfoot?!! That's hilarious! That totally reminds me of a Twoshadow's dream! Lol and I feel like I can really picture him outside in the forest swinging an axe around in the air at a bunch of wild boars...



That was funny! I have no idea where that came from. I'm just glad he was on my side.





> ha ha Sweet mate! love the big foot dream, I can imagine that swinging axe like! I find it mad that you couldnt lift it....it must have been massive lol
> 
> ha ha yeah your animal chase dreams are great  must have been scary whe you realised you were traped in the pen lol, thats a good example of the randomness of dreams lol a pen turinging into a house



That was pretty strange how the dream changed so suddenly.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> That was funny! I have no idea where that came from. I'm just glad he was on my side.



By the sounds of it, lucky seems like a better word hahaha!

----------


## Caradon

End times
The dream starts out that I'm in my car driving on the freeway. There may have been more to the beginning, but I don't remember it. Anyway, I'm on the freeway when I come to an area where there is a collapsed bridge. There is the wreckage of many vehicles all over the place. I'm with some guy that I work with.The scene is kind of strange, because there is no one around. Just all these wrecked vehicles and the bridge laying on the ground. The scene is somehow important to the guy I am with. he knows somebody that was in the wreck or something. he runs out into the middles of the ruins. there is a man hole cover in the road, and he begins prying it open. Inside, it's like a dark river. And as I watch, bloated corpses begin to float by the opening of the man hole. I guess, it was supposed to be all the people that were involved in the accident.

Not sure if I woke up for a moment, but the next thing I know it's the end of the world. I think, it's supposed to be after a nuclear war. there is this lady that had survived, and she has this underground shelter. The lady reminds me of the crazy lady from the show Lost.( Can't think of her name right now.) The first thing I remember about this part, is I'm following her down a stairway into her under ground sanctuary.
The first thing I notice is this mechanical metal display of all the planets, and they are rotating around  each other the way they should if they were real.

We are locked down there because the outside world is dangerous. there are strange deformed creatures over running the earth. In a corner of the room, where the floor meets the wall. There is a square hole with bars over it. I can tell that it leads deeper into the earth. I can only see a little ways in, after that it's all darkness. I can hear eerie wailing and moaning coming  from deep within the tunnel. I begin to see pale ghostly faces emerging from the depths of  darkness staring back at me. after a moment of looking in there in a kind of a freaked out fascinated horror. 

I hear sounds behind me. I turn And there is some strange creature standing in a utility sink. It looks kind of like the aliens from the remake of The War Of The Worlds.
It has a large wide head, and a little skinny body. It's swinging a shovel like it's attacking something in the sink. I walk over there, and the sink becomes rows of tanks, that are open on top. They are filled with some kind of liquid. Beneath the liquid, there are mutated creatures in some kind of stasis. the strange alien creature is  attacking one of them with a shovel, killing it.

For some reason I'm really upset by this. I grab the shovel from it,and start attacking it
until it's head is nearly severed. As I do so, one of the things from the tanks rises out and is screaming some horrifying scream. because, I guess I am killing it's child. Another one of the things rises up out of the tanks as well. This one is reaches for a large hook that is hanging from a wall. and begins moving towards me as I wake up. 



There was another part where I was in some military bunker underground. I was with a few other people, and it was the same end of the world theme. we were collecting weapons and explosives. Some guy accidentally set of a massive explosion. He somehow survived by ducking down behind this little wall. I remember thinking, that there was no way that would have protected him, but it did somehow.

----------


## Caradon

> By the sounds of it, lucky seems like a better word hahaha!



Very true there. Did Twoshadows have a bigfoot dream?

----------


## Caradon

Military training program
I was with my brother, and we were going through this combat training simulator designed by the military. It was really just this awsome virtual reality video game.
We had to fight different things with all types of weapons. there were a lot of robot creatures, like from the new Star Wars movies. As we progressed through the levels, and gained greater fighting skills. The fighting became much more intense. at one point I was fighting off a bunch of lobsters that were attacking me.( LOL Now I'm being attacked by lobsters in my dreams. What Next!) We come to an area were we acquire new abilities. We gain the ability to stretch our bodies like plastic man. We spend a little time playing around with stretching our arms really far. then we find these futuristic motor cycles, and we  are picking out what bikes we want, to ride in into the next level of the game.

both dreams I recalled very vividly. And they were both very intense.
The second one is a little hard to describe in detail, there was so much going on.
I set my alarm clock early, because I planned to go into work early. But this dream was so cool, that I kept pushing snooze. Because I kept reentering the dream and I wanted to stay in it. I ended up being a little late instead. ::lol:: 

A little disappointed that after such vivid recall last night. I didn't recall anything during my nap. :Sad:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Very true there. Did Twoshadows have a bigfoot dream?



She's had a few that I've read. She follows the bigfoot sighting and stuff so in her dreams she usually just thinks stuff like "cool, finally i see one too." so it's not a good dream sign for her lol. i've teased her about it before :p

----------


## mark

wow those dreams are great  ::bowdown:: 

That first one sounds strange and kind of freaky. the part with the whole in the corner sound scary as hell man it reminds me of the remake version of pulse for some reason and those things in the tank are freaky....for some reason I think of the wamphyri in the tank in book 3 of necroscope lol


that military dream is incredible!! sounds great with the diffrent levels and I bet those bike were cool

----------


## Clairity

"End times" could be made into a movie!!  It was really good and creepy!  ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

Thanks, to who ever voted on my journal and gave me another star!  :smiley: 





> wow those dreams are great 
> 
> That first one sounds strange and kind of freaky. the part with the whole in the corner sound scary as hell man it reminds me of the remake version of pulse for some reason and those things in the tank are freaky....for some reason I think of the wamphyri in the tank in book 3 of necroscope lol
> 
> 
> that military dream is incredible!! sounds great with the diffrent levels and I bet those bike were cool



Yeah, that was creepy. Woke up with the fading image of that thing coming towards me with the hook.

And those virtual bikes were sweet also. I picked out the best one, but the brakes didn't work to well. Should of recognized that as a dreamsign!

That third book is wild isn't it! 






> "End times" could be made into a movie!! It was really good and creepy!



This dream was influenced by two things. The bridge that actually fell here.
Scary stuff, I can hardly imagine the terror those poor people felt as their cars were sinking into the river. :Sad:  

And also, I saw A preview of a new Will Smith movie called I Am Legend. It's about him being the Last person on the earth. And the world is full of some kind of mutated creatures. I think the creatures are supposed to be whats left of the rest of humanity. Sounds like my kind of movie, hope it's a good one.

----------


## Caradon

Recap for the month of October
# of Lucid Dreams 6
But, they were all pretty short ones. And A ton of brief moments of Lucidity.
Not real happy with this month, But over all not real bad I guess. My distraction in September, definitely had an effect on this month. Pretty happy about all the nose reality checks I started doing in my dreams though. 

Goals for November
Make more time for reading! I had gotten away from my books the last month as well.
Time to get into that relaxed Lucidity inducing state of mind, that reading puts me in.

Not sure about this months Lucid Tasks! I may, or may not try the advanced Task.
I guess I'll decide that when the time comes.

 I'm not sure I want to spend valuable Lucid time looking for turkeys lol. I rather try and do last months tasks.

----------


## Caradon

Slept less than an hour before going to work today. I stayed up to late, then my mind kept wandering to some False ideas about Lucid Dreaming that I read on the forum. Really wasn't even worth thinking about, but I kept thinking about it anyway. no recall in my nap either, but I did have some vivid dreams in the short time I slept before going to work. But I lost a lot of it because of rushing around trying to get to work on time.

Two short little WILD's both times I entered the exact same dream scene without Lucidity. Both times I was in my kitchen and opening the refrigerator to get out my water jug for a drink. And both times I remembered it was a dream, as I was reaching for the water jug. Had just enough time to examine the contents of my dream refrigerator for a moment, before sliding back awake.


I was at the cabin playing with the four wheeler. but it actually turned into an off road go cart.

I was in some place where people were doing some crafts or something. I was sitting at some bench with a table. there were all these tools hooked to the table. they were like the dentists power tools they keep by the chair. Some guy was using one of the tools, and the sound of it was just like a dentists drill and it was making my teeth ache just listening to it.

I was camping and there was something about bears. I'm not sure if I actually saw bears. Or if I was just worried about the threat of bears coming into my camp site. but I'm pretty sure I wasn't attacked by any. 

And I know there was some stuff about Dream Views, and Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## Moonbeam

> And I know there was some stuff about Dream Views, and Lucid Dreaming.



I have nights like that..hope the weekend is better, for both of us.

----------


## mark

No way man! I didnt know you lived near that bridge that fell! I remember it was on the news not to long ago. Is everything ok with it now because I heard there were concerns about the other bridges too.

but on a lighter note......nice one on the WILD's man wish I knew your secret lol

Oh do you mind if I borrow your idea for the monthly summery?

----------


## Caradon

> I have nights like that..hope the weekend is better, for both of us.



Not much sleep last night either, but a few interesting dreams. And finally some nap recall.




> No way man! I didn't know you lived near that bridge that fell! I remember it was on the news not to long ago. Is everything OK with it now because I heard there were concerns about the other bridges too.
> 
> but on a lighter note......nice one on the WILD's man wish I knew your secret lol
> 
> Oh do you mind if I borrow your idea for the monthly summery?



Yeah, that bridge was pretty freaky. I've gone across it so many times myself. And my sister and my nephew went across it the day before it fell.
A lady I work with, has a friend that had just crossed it and it fell behind her.

I haven't really heard much about it for a while. I don't watch regular TV to much. Only DVDs. But yeah, I heard there were bridges all over the country that are being looked at now. 

Go ahead and use the summery. I think keeping track of your progress is a good thing to do. And goal setting is also. I'm going to do it for the year as well as the month.

I guess part of my little wild secret, is that I have a little bit of insomnia. So I don't fall asleep to fast. And, I have to absolutely clear and focus my mind in order to fall asleep at all. Sometimes I can be completely exhausted. And if I let my mind keep wandering I still won't fall asleep. But after I've been asleep a while I don't have a problem with waking up and falling back to sleep. At least most of the time that is.

----------


## Caradon

Strange work dream
I was at work and I was the only one there. But, I was a multi personality consciousness. The consciousness of all the other people I work with, was a part of my own. And we were doing every job as a single being somehow.

I think, I was having one of  The Cusp's  dreams. :smiley: 

Some fragments
I'm in a wide open empty parking lot of some shopping center. The black top is really smooth, and I'm thinking about how much fun it would be to go roller blading here.
then I'm looking all over for my dog. I can't see her anywhere, and I'm starting to get pretty worried thinking I lost her. But then I see her off in the distance sniffing around some grass and trees. I go to retrieve her.

Then I'm at the cabin again. One of my moms friends shows up there, and we are having a conversation about something. I can't remember exactly what it was about.
Something about going somewhere and doing something.

Some nap recall
I remember hiding in some room and smoking a big joint.
Then, I'm not sure if this was a part of the same dream. But I was with some people in a house. we were hiding upstairs for some reason. something weird was going on.
We went downstairs and I remember there was something dangerous about going downstairs. There was a little bit of fear involved. But at this point I can't remember what the threat was.

But then, I remember standing in the doorway of the house looking outside. I need to get to the store to by some cigarettes. But I'm afraid to go outside. There is something odd going on with all the deer in the world. they have gone crazy, and they are trying to kill any humans they see. I can see a shopping center a ways off, and I'm contemplating the risks of making a run for the store.(Just got to have those cigarettes lol.) I have a pair of binoculars, and I'm trying to scan the area for any deer. But when I look through the binoculars the image seems different. I keep taking them away from my face and looking with my eyes. I'm trying to reconcile what I see with my eyes, and what I see with the binoculars. I finally decide that it just looks different because of the magnification. Thats all I really remember about it.

I think playing with binoculars could be an interesting Lucid Task.
Or, maybe even a telescope.

There was stuff  about Lucid Dreaming as well, that was just on the edge of my memory.


A random thought  :smiley: 

I want a T shirt or bumper sticker that says, "I'd rather be Lucid Dreaming"
And even better, if they were Dream Views Forum designed!

----------


## The Cusp

> Strange work dream
> I was at work and I was the only one there. But, I was a multi personality consciousness. The consciousness of all the other people I work with, was a part of my own. And we were doing every job as a single being somehow.
> 
> I think, I was having one of  The Cusp's  dreams.



Sounds like you were assimilated by the Borg to me!

----------


## Moonbeam

Roller blading, your dog, your cabin, smoking...sounds like you were getting all kinds of signals to RC... :wink2: 






> I want a T shirt or bumper sticker that says, "I'd rather be Lucid Dreaming"
> And even better, if they were Dream Views Forum designed!



You know that idea has gone around before (T-shirts, bumperstickers, etc.)--but I don't think anyone said it exactly that way--that's great, a classic bumper sticker!

We should do that.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Roller blading, your dog, your cabin, smoking...sounds like you were getting all kinds of signals to RC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that idea has gone around before (T-shirts, bumperstickers, etc.)--but I don't think anyone said it exactly that way--that's great, a classic bumper sticker!
> 
> We should do that.



P.S. I dont' know about the DV part tho, since this is owned by somebody now.

----------


## mark

> Yeah, that bridge was pretty freaky. I've gone across it so many times myself. And my sister and my nephew went across it the day before it fell.
> A lady I work with, has a friend that had just crossed it and it fell behind her.
> 
> I haven't really heard much about it for a while. I don't watch regular TV to much. Only DVDs. But yeah, I heard there were bridges all over the country that are being looked at now.



its scary when you are there just before something happens, I bet the lady you work with has a phobia of bridges now! dam thats scary about your sister....I bet she was a little freaked by it

I remember the 7/7 bombing in london I was meant to go for a job interview that day but It got rearranged at the last minute.  ::shock:: 





> Go ahead and use the summery. I think keeping track of your progress is a good thing to do. And goal setting is also. I'm going to do it for the year as well as the month.



hey thanks man  :smiley:   :smiley: 





> I guess part of my little wild secret, is that I have a little bit of insomnia. So I don't fall asleep to fast. And, I have to absolutely clear and focus my mind in order to fall asleep at all. Sometimes I can be completely exhausted. And if I let my mind keep wandering I still won't fall asleep. But after I've been asleep a while I don't have a problem with waking up and falling back to sleep. At least most of the time that is.



insomnia eh? lol I wouldnt want to mess with that its well bad! I know the feelling when your mind races I hate that so much!


oh and your dream about the office  ::bowdown::  that must have been class to work ith a multi personality wonder what its like!

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, I guess that was kind of like the borg. But it didn't have that kind of feeling to it.

Pretty scary you were almost in that bombing Mark! Glad you were not!

Hmm, probably right about the DV shirts and bumper stickers. Wouldn't be a bad way For Asher to make some extra cash though. And promote the web site, and Lucid Dreaming. unless nobody bought them I guess. I would 
though. Blue and white shirt with the mountains could be kind of nice. probably wouldn't be to hard either, for someone who knows how to do it.

----------


## Caradon

Slightly longer WILD
I wasn't really even trying to WILD. I had less than three hours before having to get up for work, and I was just trying to force myself to fall asleep as fast as possible.

I enter a work dream scene, with partial Lucidity. There are three old fashioned revolver pistols laying out in my work area. I'm thinking that it isn't a good idea to leave those guns laying out. But I remember it's a dream and it does not matter. as I watch, a coworker comes by and picks up one of the guns. He is messing around with it, then looks at me and tells me that he isn't going to give it back to me. I tell him that I don't care what he does with it, because it's just a dream gun. then I slide back awake.

Partial Lucidity
Then I have some skiing dream. don't remember a lot about it. But, at some point I am on the side of a road, at the bottom of a steep hill. I don't remember why, but I start sliding up the hill on my rear end. I come to a cross road, and I hop into the air to jump the road. I'm afraid I will come a little short, and painfully hit my ass on the curb on the other side of the road. I will myself to make it across, and I am aware I was able to do so because it was a dream. And I remember telling somebody about how I was able to do that because I was dreaming.

A past Star Trek Wild
I thought I would share this because of Mark's journal.

After watching a voyager DVD, I lay down for a  nap. I was just laying there looking at the blackness. Not letting any thought at all enter my mind. The blackness becomes some kind of sheet, or barrier of some kind. And it begins to stretch like I am pushing through it. the blackness is almost rubbery. It stretches tighter and tighter, until I kind of pop through it. I then land on my feet Fully Lucid, on the bridge of the star ship Voyager! I stood there just stunned in wonder. every thing looked exactly like it does on the show. The officers were rushing around doing their thing. I just looked around in amazement for a moment before waking up again. 

That would have been cool, If I could have introduced myself as the Q. ::lol:: 

I had a  scary dream about the Q this summer at the cabin. I never got around to writing it down. He had complete control of my dream world. And he was terrorizing a group of us. Not only did he have Complete control of the dream. But he could also read my mind. So he knew exactly what I was going to do before I could do it.
but in the end, he turned out to be not such a bad guy. And was just trying to bring out the best in us in a twisted kind of way. sort of like the way he was in the show.

----------


## Caradon

> Roller blading, your dog, your cabin, smoking...sounds like you were getting all kinds of signals to RC...
> 
> 
> You know that idea has gone around before (T-shirts, bumperstickers, etc.)--but I don't think anyone said it exactly that way--that's great, a classic bumper sticker!
> 
> We should do that.



Yeah, bumper stickers would be great!

Your right about the signals, I feel like I've been in a dry spell because of focusing so hard and not getting to far. but getting closer I think. It always happens like that with me. It will feel like it's impossible to get Lucid. but once I get enough energy built up for it. I'll get a bunch of them all of a sudden.

It would be nice, if another monster would chase me down and throw me into the sky again. :smiley:  It would help if I actually sleep sometime maybe. lol
I haven't slept much more than 8 hours total in the last two days. And that's just in a series of short naps. I plan to sleep in and get some REM rebound tonight.

----------


## mark

man I wish I was as good as you at the wilds! 

love the star trek dream! it must have been great to be lucid on the bridge! and man it would have been great to introduce yourself as Q lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I had a scary dream about the Q this summer at the cabin. I never got around to writing it down. He had complete control of my dream world. And he was terrorizing a group of us. Not only did he have Complete control of the dream. But he could also read my mind. So he knew exactly what I was going to do before I could do it.
> but in the end, he turned out to be not such a bad guy. And was just trying to bring out the best in us in a twisted kind of way. sort of like the way he was in the show.



I'm just laughing at that!  I kind of forgot about the Q.

----------


## Caradon

> man I wish I was as good as you at the wilds! 
> 
> love the star trek dream! it must have been great to be lucid on the bridge! and man it would have been great to introduce yourself as Q lol



To bad I can't turn those WILD's into true Lucids! I've been thinking, maybe if I change my attitude towards them, And give them more significance. Maybe with a bit of motivated work I could possibly get better at prolonging them. It's worth a shot anyway. A good goal for next year.

That star trek wild was interesting. it was weird how I stretched through the blackness that way. That's something that never happened before.





> I'm just laughing at that! I kind of forgot about the Q.



Yeah, I loved episodes with the Q. And that was a pretty freaky dream. Freddie could take a few lessons from the Q!

I've read some of the new badges thread, pretty cool idea! Makes me wish I knew more about computers. This is my first computer and I haven't had it that long. Or really tried doing much with it.

----------


## Caradon

A lot of recall but nothing really exciting to write about. There was one about being held prisoner by some psycho family. But I don't remember it well enough to write in good detail.

New apartment
Nearly Lucid in this one.

Was moving into this awsome new apartment. It had many rooms, it was huge.
I spent a lot of time exploring the place. It was actually a pretty cool dream.(Not sure why I always dream about moving into new places. It definitely has some symbolic meaning. I'm starting to think it has something to do with a change in my state of mind. And the tunnel in the ceiling I always find, that leads to adventures.)

In one of the rooms, there is a closet. In the ceiling of the closet, I see there is a square cover to an opening. Right away, I recognize it as being from a recurring dream. I am excited about climbing up there and seeing where it leads. And I tell myself, that when I 
climb up there I will do a reality check. because I know the place from a dream. I didn't climb up there right then because there was stuff going on. and I was going to wait for a better time to explore it.(Not sure why I didn't just do a reality check right then. It's not like it takes any effort to reach up and plug your nose. ::?: )

I never got around to going up there. because I woke up before I got the chance. 

There was a lot of smoking dreams! Not sure why that's been coming up so much lately

Todays WILD attempt
I decided to focus on hearing before the visual.

At first, I here my sister ask me if I took her bicycle.
Then I hear a dog barking outside to come in. I open my eyes to see if there really is a dog. I get up and look outside. a  family members dog is out there and wants to come in. I think it's strange, I hear a dog in my mind, and then there really is one. Then I wake up! I opened my eyes into a dream! That never happened to me before. I think I remember Clairity talking about doing that though. 

There was a few other ones, but that one was the most interesting.
I tried a couple early morning ones but fell asleep to fast. the one from above was during nap time.

----------


## Moonbeam

> At first, I here my sister ask me if I took her bicycle.
> Then I hear a dog barking outside to come in. I open my eyes to see if there really is a dog. I get up and look outside. a family members dog is out there and wants to come in. I think it's strange, I hear a dog in my mind, and then there really is one. Then I wake up! I opened my eyes into a dream!



 
Cool.  And during a nap too!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So close to becoming lucid in both of those dreams you posted! I hate it when I'm so close and I just cant grasp it.

----------


## Caradon

> So close to becoming lucid in both of those dreams you posted! I hate it when I'm so close and I just cant grasp it.



Yeah, that happens to me a lot! but it's better than not being close lol.
Lucid last night finally.  :boogie:

----------


## mark

cool, so close 2 times in a row! thats great. 

That wild was a good read, its mad how you went into the dream withouts any knowledge...it was so seamless

----------


## Clairity

> Todays WILD attempt
> I decided to focus on hearing before the visual.
> 
> At first, I here my sister ask me if I took her bicycle.
> Then I hear a dog barking outside to come in. I open my eyes to see if there really is a dog. I get up and look outside. a family members dog is out there and wants to come in. I think it's strange, I hear a dog in my mind, and then there really is one. Then I wake up! I opened my eyes into a dream! That never happened to me before. I think I remember Clairity talking about doing that though.



If I read you right that sometimes happens when I WILD.   ::D:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream!
Monday/November/5/2007
Lucid Dream # 48 of 2007
Animal attack dreamsign noticed!
Reality check induced Lucidity!

I'm up at the cabin, and taking the dog for a walk. We are walking along the road, and there are a bunch of cows in a field along the road. Dog starts barking at the cows, and running toward the fence. I notice that one of the cows is actually a huge black bull. It begins charging down a hill toward us. I'm not to worried because there is a barbed wire fence between us, and I figure the bull will stop at the fence. But the bull charges into the fence at top speed. The fence stretches outward, and the barbed wire gets pulled down a little. The bull kind of pops over the top of the wire and is free!(you can imagine whats going through my mind at that moment. I'm pretty much screwed!)

The Bull comes charging into the the road, I'm standing in the middle of it. The bull stops just a few feet in  front of me. Head lowered, very mean angry look in it's eyes.
I know running is futile, so I raise my arms in the air and try to look as scary as I can.
I then start screaming at it, hoping I will scare it into running away. The bull backs up a step, but I can tell it's not convinced. I know it's about to attack me at any second. And I think, wait until I write in my journal that I got Attacked by a bull for real this time. But, I decide I should do a reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: 
OK, I'm dreaming! I don't get to startled from being able to breath. As you can guess, I was hoping I would be able to. I'm not really afraid anymore, but a little tense. I still have to deal with this bull somehow. And the bull is quite intimidating looking. I decide to try what I wanted to do the next time I got Lucid during a bear attack. I looked the bull in the eye and said, "I love you! Why do you want to hurt me so bad?"

(You won't believe what happens next!) There is cow on the other side of the fence. It heard what I said to the bull, and the cows head and neck stretches across the  distance. So that it's face is right before my own. It has long feminine eye lashes and is wearing bright red lipstick. And it begins mimicking me! (This is very cartoon like.) It turns it's head from side to side, and repeats "I love you why do you want to hurt me so bad?" And it says it in a really teasing kind of voice. It repeats it twice more, then the cows face shrinks back, and becomes just an ordinary cow grazing in the field .. I'm so surprised and caught off my guard, That I just shake my head and laugh at how strange that was.

 Meanwhile, the bull is still standing there. I repeat to the bull,"Why do you want to hurt me so bad?" Instantly the bull shrinks, and transforms into an ordinary looking man. The man shrugs his shoulders and walks away.

 Now, relieved and proud of  how I handled that. I begin walking down the road. remembering the problems I've had with waking up from Lucids lately, I start to kind of panic because I don't want to wake up yet. I look around trying to decide what to do, to stay in the dream. I decide to spin, But the spin actually makes me wake up. I wake up in mid spin! :Mad: 

I'm very proud of this Lucid. For both the way in which I became Lucid. And how I was able to handle the situation.

Sort of Lucid
I was having a crazy dream about space ships and aliens. Must have gotten it from thinking about the star trek stuff. The dream shifts so that I'm no longer in it, but watching it on TV. And smoking again! I'm watching some strange stuff about the earth turning into some fantasy world. And there are all sorts of weird creatures in the show. 

I then decide it's time to go to sleep, so I turn off the TV. I walk outside to get the mail first. But, it's so windy I can't make it to the mail box. I actually get picked up and carried into the air by the wind. Instantly I realize I must be dreaming, because this is my best dreamsign. But, I'm confused and unsure, because I was just planning to go to sleep. And I had not laid down to go to sleep yet. The wind starts to carry me higher into the air. And I'm thinking that if this isn't a dream I could get hurt. I'm still contemplating the situation when I wake up.

I'll post more dreams later tonight. And I still have nap time. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Cool. And during a nap too!







> cool, so close 2 times in a row! thats great. 
> 
> That wild was a good read, its mad how you went into the dream withouts any knowledge...it was so seamless



Yeah, that was pretty fascinating. it took me by surprise when I woke up for real.




> If I read you right that sometimes happens when I WILD.



 Yeah, when I opened my eyes after hearing the dog bark in my mind, I was actually in a dream.

 I thought I remembered  you saying, that when you feel a shift you open your eyes and get up or roll out. and your in a dream.

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

That is a great lucid man! I have read about doing that in dreams but I have always wonderred to the effect lol and dam what an effect that was ha ha I would have laughed so much at the cow.


oh and on a side note lol another bull dream  ::rolllaugh:: love it mate!  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> so I raise my arms in the air and try to look as scary as I can.



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha





> There is cow on the other side of the fence. It heard what I said to the bull, and the cows head and neck stretches across the  distance. So that it's face is right before my own. It has long feminine eye lashes and is wearing bright red lipstick. And it begins mimicking me! (This is very cartoon like.) It turns it's head from side to side, and repeats "I love you why do you want to hurt me so bad?" And it says it in a really teasing kind of voice. It repeats it twice more, then the cows face shrinks back, and becomes just an ordinary cow grazing in the field .. I'm so surprised and caught off my guard, That I just shake my head and laugh at how strange that was.



LMFAO! 
Caradon, that was PRICELESS! I think that was by far the best dream I have ever read!  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## Moonbeam

::laughhard::  Those animal attacks are coming in handy!  A very funny and inspiring dream!

----------


## Caradon

> That is a great lucid man! I have read about doing that in dreams but I have always wonderred to the effect lol and dam what an effect that was ha ha I would have laughed so much at the cow.
> 
> 
> oh and on a side note lol another bull dream love it mate!



Yeah, telling dream enemies you love them does have interesting effects. well... it has interesting effects in any situation.

And in real life up at the cabin there are cows in just about every field. And just down the road a little ways is a long horn ranch. Every time I walk the dog by there, they stare at me with a really mean looking glare! I often wondered what would happen, if one charged into the fence to get me.
So no surprise  that I run into them while dreaming of walking the dog up there.




> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> LMFAO! 
> Caradon, that was PRICELESS! I think that was by far the best dream I have ever read!



 They always say that if a bear comes near you, you should raise your arms like that and try to scare them away. I really didn't know what else to do. Besides a reality check! That turned out to be the best thing to do. ::D: 

And thanks for the compliment!





> Those animal attacks are coming in handy! A very funny and inspiring dream!



Yeah, hopefully I can remember to do reality checks more often when animals attack! And hopefully, if it becomes a good dreamsign it does not stop happening! Like it did with my falling elevator dreams.

And I finally got to talk to a dream animal!

Thanks for all the comments guys!

----------


## Caradon

Didn't end up taking a nap today. I slept in to long so I wasn't very tired. Sleeping in turned out to be worth it, because my Lucid was on the last dream I had. 

Rafting
I had a small rubber raft, and was on a lake with it. I had two short canoe paddles, one for each hand. I was sitting on my knees and paddling on each side of the raft. It worked so well, I was able to fly across the water at speed. I spent the whole dream racing around the lake with my little rubber raft. I was as fast as the motorized boats.
It was really fun. Every now and then, I would let myself coast. then I would lean to the side and go spinning out of control. I was a little worried about the raft popping and sinking into the lake. But I didn't let it ruin my fun. Thats all I did until I woke up.

----------


## mark

ha ha sounds fun mate!  I love things like that, I used to do it alot when I was younger

----------


## b12

That's great! lol. I've gotta try that sometime. Did you do that consciously?

----------


## Clairity

> A Lucid Dream!
> Monday/November/5/2007
> Lucid Dream # 48 of 2007
> 
> I know running is futile, so I raise my arms in the air and try to look as scary as I can. I then start screaming at it, hoping I will scare it into running away.



 :woohoo: 






> (You won't believe what happens next!) There is cow on the other side of the fence. It heard what I said to the bull, and the cows head and neck stretches across the distance. So that it's face is right before my own. It has long feminine eye lashes and is wearing bright red lipstick. And it begins mimicking me! (This is very cartoon like.) It turns it's head from side to side, and repeats "I love you why do you want to hurt me so bad?" And it says it in a really teasing kind of voice. It repeats it twice more, then the cows face shrinks back, and becomes just an ordinary cow grazing in the field .. I'm so surprised and caught off my guard, That I just shake my head and laugh at how strange that was.




 :Eek:  ..  ::rolllaugh:: ..  ::dancingcow::

----------


## The Cusp

> Rafting
> I had a small rubber raft, and was on a lake with it. I had two short canoe paddles, one for each hand. I was sitting on my knees and paddling on each side of the raft. It worked so well, I was able to fly across the water at speed. I spent the whole dream racing around the lake with my little rubber raft. I was as fast as the motorized boats.
> It was really fun. Every now and then, I would let myself coast. then I would lean to the side and go spinning out of control. I was a little worried about the raft popping and sinking into the lake. But I didn't let it ruin my fun. Thats all I did until I woke up.



That does sound like fun.  I would have kept it up until I woke as well.   I have this really cartoony image in my head of you speeding around in a rubber raft.

----------


## Moonbeam

Caradon, your dreams are filled with the most fun things to do.

----------


## Caradon

> ha ha sounds fun mate! I love things like that, I used to do it alot when I was younger



I used to have a big rubber raft when I was a kid too. I would always take it out on the lakes. It would always get holes in it though it was very annoying.
I guess thats why I was worried about it in my dream. 






> That's great! lol. I've gotta try that sometime. Did you do that consciously?



HI b12, Thanks for reading! and welcome to the forum!

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by that? If you mean the raft dream? no I wasn't Lucid in that one.

If you mean the bull dream? yeah I was completely Lucid and very clear minded.





> .. ..



Thanks Clairity! it's funny how you get across what your thinking without using any words.





> That does sound like fun. I would have kept it up until I woke as well. I have this really cartoony image in my head of you speeding around in a rubber raft.



LOl, yeah it was kind of like that but it looked very real.





> Caradon, your dreams are filled with the most fun things to do.



I really love those motion dreams!

----------


## Caradon

A few moments of Lucidity
I don't remember much about this dream I remember being on some rooftops.
they were flat and square. somebody was chasing me. I don't know who or why.
I was not afraid, because I knew that there was no way they could catch me. 
I'm not even sure when I became Lucid. But I remember knowing it was a dream as I leaped into the air off of one of the roofs. there was a great distance between the buildings. And it was pretty high up. I vividly recall that moment of jumping into the air, and the feeling that I had as I looked down at the drop below. I actually kind of float in slow motion across the distance. And I hear surprised comments coming from my pursuers. I eventually make it across to the next building and land there.

I don't remember what happened after that. I think I got caught up in the dream and forgot I was dreaming. I have a vague memory of a little bit more action stuff that was a part of that dream. it was the first dream of the night.

Zombies!
the first thing I remember is being on some rooftop again. this one is A-frame type
There is a courtyard behind me, of a house that a few others and I, have been using as shelter. There is a guy in the courtyard with a catapult. He is sending these huge rocks
flying over the roof of the building that I'm on. To randomly crush zombies that are in a mob on the other side.

 But I'm in a dangerous position. Because the rocks he is intending to hit zombies with, are coming closer to hitting me with every throw. I get off the roof, and the next thing I remember is being in the house. The group of us are by the front door. Every now and then we open the door enough to let one zombie in. Once the zombie is in,we attack it and kill it. I remember fighting a zombie trying to crush it's skull with a large rock.

Then, there is a disturbing part, where there is this decapitated head of an old woman on the floor.(I'm not sure if she was supposed to be a zombie or one of our group.)
But, her skull is cracked open, and blood is running out of her nose. The disturbing part, is that she is not dead. She is blinking her eyes and looking around wildly. And every now and then looking up at me. She seems to be suffering. And I think about using the rock in my hand to finish killing her, to put her out of her misery. But, I can't do it. I'm thinking that she will be dead in just a second anyway. but it seems to be taking to long. I wake up before anything else happens.

Tiger
I'm below a tree, and there is a tiger climbing in the tree above me. One of the branches sags, and it seems like the tiger will fall down on me. So I start to climb the tree. Because when the tiger falls to the ground, I don't want to be there with it.
(Not very good logic, because the tiger can obviously climb well!)

I don't remember how it happened, but we are both on the ground now. I have this really long pole. It looks a lot like a pipe. I'm skillfully using it, to keep the tiger away from me. Every time it tries to get close, I'm able to use the end of the pole to push it back.

More animals lol!

----------


## mark

> A few moments of Lucidity



Nice one man! sounds great the slow motion jump to the other building...it reminds me of that scene from the matrix when morpheus jumps across to the other building  ::bowdown:: 

lol I bet the mutterings of shock were funny lol






> Zombies!



Zombies....I love zombies!

I see what you mean about the disturbing part it sounds fairly nasty like






> Tiger



ha ha ha ha animal dreams.....lol I love it, always a great read  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yeah, that zombie dream... the part with the woman's head  ::shock::  sounded horrible and disgusting! I'm glad I've never had a dream like that! I've had dreams about dead bodies and stuff... but never to that extent. I think I'd be scared to dream again if I saw something like that! Sometimes I'm really glad I'm a female and I don't have the mind of a guy...

----------


## Clairity

> Zombies!
> Then, there is a disturbing part, where there is this decapitated head of an old woman on the floor.(I'm not sure if she was supposed to be a zombie or one of our group.)
> But, her skull is cracked open, and blood is running out of her nose. The disturbing part, is that she is not dead. She is blinking her eyes and looking around wildly. And every now and then looking up at me. She seems to be suffering. And I think about using the rock in my hand to finish killing her, to put her out of her misery. But, I can't do it. I'm thinking that she will be dead in just a second anyway. but it seems to be taking to long. I wake up before anything else happens.



I wouldn't be surprised if your subconscious woke you up so you wouldn't have to make the decision to kill her should she not die fast enough.

----------


## Moonbeam

Damn zombies.  Why can't they leave us alone?

----------


## Caradon

> Nice one man! sounds great the slow motion jump to the other building...it reminds me of that scene from the matrix when morpheus jumps across to the other building 
> 
> lol I bet the mutterings of shock were funny lol
> 
> Zombies....I love zombies!
> 
> I see what you mean about the disturbing part it sounds fairly nasty lik
> 
> 
> ha ha ha ha animal dreams.....lol I love it, always a great read



I was thinking the same thing. It was similar to the Matrix. I was thinking it was a lot like the scene at the beginning, where the girl was getting chased by the agents and the police. Except for in my dream the buildings were a lot farther apart. And, even though I didn't count it as a Lucid, It was a really great moment. the feeling of that jump stuck with me all day.





> Yeah, that zombie dream... the part with the woman's head  sounded horrible and disgusting! I'm glad I've never had a dream like that! I've had dreams about dead bodies and stuff... but never to that extent. I think I'd be scared to dream again if I saw something like that! Sometimes I'm really glad I'm a female and I don't have the mind of a guy...



It's true, occasionally my dreams can get pretty demented.
I think, it comes from a lifetime of watching horror movies and reading books with a lot of graphic violence in them. Some of those medieval battle scenes, can be pretty intense if written well. But sometimes the blood and gore gets really descriptive, and seemingly realistic.









> I wouldn't be surprised if your subconscious woke you up so you wouldn't have to make the decision to kill her should she not die fast enough.



Yeah, it's good I woke up before trying to finish her off. because most likely she still would not have died. And things would have gotten even more disturbing.





> Damn zombies. Why can't they leave us alone?



It's been a while since I had a good zombie dream. this one was OK, aside from that moment at the end. I have had a lot more fun zombie dreams though.

----------


## Caradon

The beach
something a little more pleasant.
This was actually a part of a lot more stuff that was going on. but the dream was one of those all over the place dreams, and hard to put together.

I was sitting on an ocean beach with some girl. As we watch, an old fashioned style sailing ship comes sailing in our direction. We seem to know the people on the ship, and are excited to see them. The girl and I, get up and run into the water to swim out to the ship. The ocean water was a beautiful clear blue color. as I dive in I think a little bit about sharks and what not. But, I'm not to worried about it. woke up while swimming out to the ship.

Didn't sleep to much, and didn't remember anything from my nap today.

----------


## Moonbeam

> . as I dive in I think a little bit about sharks and what not.



I think we may be getting to the root of the animal attack problem.

----------


## Pancaka

Well, I'm back. My internet has been messing up and only works when my wireless modem thingy is within a 5 inch radius of this one spot. I can see that there have been some new people which is cool...HI NEW PEOPLE! ::banana:: 

well I've had some pretty action packed dreams recently (I even got to use a rocket launcher!), and even one that has pretty much changed my perception about one person...I realize it's illogical but can't stop thinking about them in the way they were reflected in the dream... well, nice to see you people again. Hopefully I'll be around a little more often.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Your beach dream sounded soooooo nice! I wish I were there right now, its literally cold enough to snow right now!

----------


## Caradon

> I think we may be getting to the root of the animal attack problem.



Your right! As soon as I see some kind of large animal in a dream. I immediately worry about weather or not it's going to attack. So it does!
It's OK though, I like my animal attack dreams. :smiley:  They can be scary when they are happening. But they are always fun and humorous to look back on.






> Well, I'm back. My internet has been messing up and only works when my wireless modem thingy is within a 5 inch radius of this one spot. I can see that there have been some new people which is cool...HI NEW PEOPLE!
> 
> well I've had some pretty action packed dreams recently (I even got to use a rocket launcher!), and even one that has pretty much changed my perception about one person...I realize it's illogical but can't stop thinking about them in the way they were reflected in the dream... well, nice to see you people again. Hopefully I'll be around a little more often.



Hey Shinjiro-yan, Good to see your OK! I was worried that maybe you were affected by all those fires out there.

I've had that happen to me to before, where a dream makes you think differently about someone. It's good when it changes things for the better.
sometimes you can get a better understanding of how you feel about a person from a dream you have.







> Your beach dream sounded soooooo nice! I wish I were there right now, its literally cold enough to snow right now!



 It's been pretty cold here as well. I actually did see I few snow flakes coming down the other day!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> It's been pretty cold here as well. I actually did see I few snow flakes coming down the other day!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Moonbeam

> It's OK though, I like my animal attack dreams. They can be scary when they are happening. But they are always fun and humorous to look back on.



Oh, I wasn't suggesting that you change anything. :wink2:

----------


## mark

cool beach dream man...I would like to dream of the beach it always strikes me as being really relxing

Shame you didnt sleep well man

----------


## Caradon

don't have much time. Lots of vivid recall last night, and in my nap too.
Want to post this dream, because it's about the forum, and kind of funny.
Can hardly believe I dreamed about this guy. But I was reading the thread about him, so I guess it triggered the dream.

Why Leo Volont got banned! ::lol:: 
In the dream, I was reading the thread on the topic. There were links to some of Leo Volont's threads. (In real life I was reading some of it because I was curious about  all the controversy over this one person.) Anyway, In the dream I was reading A Leo Volont thread. And one person disagreed with what Leo was saying.

Leo just got pissed! At the end of the thread there was a link to a video. I am now watching this scene where Leo Volont is waiting for the guy who disagreed with him outside of the Dream Views forum. ::?:  

Dream Views, is now this huge mansion with a wall around it, and there is this fancy iron gate in the front. Leo Volont is standing outside the gate waiting for the other DV member. Leo is this big chubby kid with dark curly hair. When the other DV member comes out of the gate, Leo just attacks him. He goes totally crazy. A bunch of Administrators come running out of the Dream Views mansion to try and restrain him. there is a big fight. Leo goes completely nuts and is trying to kill everybody. Leo eventually gets dragged away and is banned from the forum.

So, thats why Leo Volont Got banned! ::rolllaugh:: 



It was snowing today too! nothing that could stick though.

Oh my god! I can't believe I just saw a thread about a soap opera!
And it was even started by a guy!

----------


## mark

ha ha ha leo volont! 

you know UI kind of wish I was around when he was so I could have seen what the hell was going on! lol

Loved that dream made me laugh ha ha

----------


## Moonbeam

That dream is hilarious, caradon.  Leo waiting outside, lol.   And a "DV mansion."  If you want to know why he got banned, just read some of his posts.  Some people didn't mind him, and he was kind of funny (even when he wasn't trying to be), but he had one big giant flaw, which I'm sure you've heard about.

Isnt' it weird when you dream about DV like it is a real place?  I've done that too.

Ha, you must have seen Universal Mind's thread about the soap opera.  When I posted in that, I knew it was time to go to bed. :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> Why Leo Volont got banned!When the other DV member comes out of the gate, Leo just attacks him. He goes totally crazy. A bunch of Administrators come running out of the Dream Views mansion to try and restrain him. there is a big fight. Leo goes completely nuts and is trying to kill everybody. Leo eventually gets dragged away and is banned from the forum.
> 
> So, thats why Leo Volont Got banned!



Yep, that's exactly what happened.. I was there!  :wink2:

----------


## b12

Haha! That's great. You spend way too much time here  ::-P:

----------


## Caradon

> ha ha ha leo volont! 
> 
> you know UI kind of wish I was around when he was so I could have seen what the hell was going on! lol
> 
> Loved that dream made me laugh ha ha



yeah, I wasn't around either. It's that much more funny that I had a dream about him.




> That dream is hilarious, caradon. Leo waiting outside, lol. And a "DV mansion." If you want to know why he got banned, just read some of his posts. Some people didn't mind him, and he was kind of funny (even when he wasn't trying to be), but he had one big giant flaw, which I'm sure you've heard about.
> 
> Isn't' it weird when you dream about DV like it is a real place? I've done that too.
> 
> Ha, you must have seen Universal Mind's thread about the soap opera. When I posted in that, I knew it was time to go to bed.



I did read the one thread by him. He didn't seem like such a bad guy. Though he was getting a little nasty with one person. I guess thats why I had that dream.

yeah, I think I had one other dream where DV was areal place as well.

That thread by Universal mind is the one I saw lol. I thought about making a post there making fun of it. But thought better of it.





> Yep, that's exactly what happened.. I was there!



I bet you were the one That finally dragged him away. :smiley: 





> Haha! That's great. You spend way too much time here



Your probably right!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I did read the one thread by him. He didn't seem like such a bad guy. Though he was getting a little nasty with one person.



Well you didn't read the right one.  





> That thread by Universal mind is the one I saw lol. I thought about making a post there making fun of it. But thought better of it.



You should of; it was just Senseless Banter.

----------


## Caradon

Only slept two hours before going to work today. But managed to pull off a nice Lucid Dream anyway.

A Lucid Dream!
Friday/November/9/2007
Lucid Dream # 49 of 2007
DV member dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm having a work dream. My first clear memory is that I'm working and Twoshadows Is there working as well. She is quite tall, blond hair, and wearing a blue business style dress. I begin talking to her about Lucid Dreaming. And I'm thinking, that it's cool I'm working with someone that I can talk with about Lucid Dreaming.

I walk away for a moment, to do something work related. It suddenly strikes me as improbable that TS would be at my work. I pinch my nose, and I can breath! :boogie: I'm quite surprised by it this time. The dream feels so real, that the only thing keeping me convinced I'm dreaming, is the fact that I can breath through a pinched nose. the only thing different, is that there are a lot of people I have never seen before. And of course, TS is there. I casually walk back to where TS is working. The whole time, I keep breathing through my pinched nose to stay sure it really is a dream. Once I get back to her. I quietly say, "Hey TS, were dreaming right now! Look I can breath through my nose." She doesn't seem real surprised. She does a reality check and can breath as well.We both start to walk off the job, and go find some adventure.

As were walking towards the exit, TS suddenly  starts taking her cloths off! ::shock::  :Oops:  I'm very surprised at first. But, then I'm like, well no big deal. It can be fun to go around the dream world naked. As soon as that thought goes through my mind. I notice that everyone around us is taking their cloths off. I'm just standing there totally amazed, at how that one thought, caused everyone to get naked! Then, my boss comes around the corner, and he's naked too! He says, "You guys know it's a dream too, huh?" And he just keeps walking by.

The dream has taken on a life of it's own now, and I'm just watching in amazement as events unfold. Now, everyone seems to know it's a dream. And A mob of naked people go running for the exit door. Just about every one is outside now accept for one coworker. This one guy is still dressed, and he asks me,"wtf is going on!?"
"Don't you know?"I ask." This is a dream, and everyone is going outside to celebrate."
I tell him to pinch his nose and try to breath. He looks kind of confused, so I reach out and pinch his nose for him. He says" Oh," with a long dragged out oooooo. Just like he does in real life. Then he nods his head in understanding. And the two of us, are the last ones to leave the building.

Now, outside in the parking lot, everyone magically has there cloths back on. People are just hanging around talking and stuff. There is an excited happy feeling in the air. Everyone is all excited. TS, is hanging around some other people, just talking with them. I'm thinking it's kind of strange, that being the Lucid Dreamer she is. That she would just be sitting around doing nothing.  I begin to levitate into the air. I rise to about roof top level. Then slowly float back down to the ground. Then, I begin doing hand springs across the parking lot. And I'm thinking about how much I enjoy being able to do that. Next, I run up the wall of a nearby building. I do a back-flip off the wall with a twist. And it's so cool! it's like I flip in slow motion with perfect control. And I land on my feet just right.

Then, I decide that I need to talk to TS. I walk over to her, and I ask her if she thinks the real TS will be upset if she hears she took her cloths off in my dream. And I ask her, if she thinks I should leave that part out of my journal. She gets a surprised look on her face. Then starts laughing, and says,"Oh I don't know about that." Then she starts talking to somebody else. I think about pressing her for a better answer, but then forget about it. 

There is a building near by, with a cone shaped roof. I decide that I want to run up the roof of the building, and jump off the highest point. I easily jump up onto the roof, and it now seems much higher than it did a moment ago. I run up the slant of the roof, then leap into the air. (Boy do I ever love that feeling!) I begin flying across the parking lot.
I notice that the coworker. The one that I had pinched his nose earlier. He is levitating 
around the parking lot, with a look of wonder on his face.

I fly on, and the parking lot gives way to the most beautiful landscape. I can't believe that I wasted so much time in the parking lot, when this place was so near by.
There are these hills that are very steep and high in some places. and in other places just kind of rolling along. they are all covered in a plush green carpet of grass. there are trees spread out here and there. All the leaves of the trees are in the most beautiful fall colors you can imagine. The combination of the shape of the land, and all the colors of it. Is just beyond words. You would have had to have been there to understand. I'm thinking about landing on one of the highest points, of one of the steep hills. when my alarm clock goes off and wakes me up. :Mad: 

Thanks for getting me Lucid Twoshadows!
Sorry about the nudity, That was totally out of my control. ::?:

----------


## Moonbeam

::laughhard::  That is so hilarious!  I can't wait to see what Two Shadows says!

The ending sounded so beautiful.

Good night!  and good dreams.

----------


## mark

that is totally great man! 

I love it how everyone knew it was just a dream and started randomly get naked and run out of the work ha ha

back flipping off the walls sounds great! and I can almost feel the excitment of jumping off the roof.

I love it how the landscape changed, some of the stuff you can see in dreams is incredible.

----------


## The Cusp

That naked dream party was hilarious!  I love how everyone was celebrating that it was a dream.  Very festive.

----------


## Caradon

Thanks guys! Yeah, it's fun when DC's know it's a dream too. I used to do crazy things to convince them it's a dream. It's much eaiser now that I've learned the reality check. But, this time most of them already knew on their own lol.

And that last part of the dream was amazing. I have to make a point of looking for places like that when I get Lucid.

Not much sleep last night either. No recall this time. But, I was Lucid before I woke up from my nap. But the memory of it faded away really fast after I woke up, shitty.

----------


## Caradon

> Well you didn't read the right one.



I'll look for some of the bad ones.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey Caradon! I just read the dream you had with me in it. I would have commented earlier but I'm out of town and am finally having a chance to get on DV.

That's a funny dream! I'm not upset about the naked part, but I'm pretty upset about how boring I was in the dream... ::D: . You get to fly around and do dream flips while I just stand around??

C'mon, you've got to have that dream again, and this time I'll fly around with you and we'll have a great adventure. Sound good?  ::teeth:: 

Anyway...thanks for letting me show up in your dreams... :smiley: . It was fun to read.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream!
Sunday/November/11/2007
Lucid Dream # 50 of 2007
Stress dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm at an old restaurant job, and trying to do some prep work. Can't remember exactly what I was making. Every time I walk away to get something and come back.
somebody has moved my stuff, and is working in my spot. After about four times of this happening I start to get angry, and I say something about it. The boss is near by, and a few other people. People start giving me crap about being upset. I then lose my temper. And I shout,"I just want to know WTF is going on!" Then I repeat it.

It dawns on meThen, that maybe whats going on, is that I'm dreaming. Even though I don't really believe it at all. I pinch my nose and try to breath. And I can! :boogie: I'm totally shocked by it. Even though I know I'm dreaming now, I have to do it a few more times, to be completely sure. In the meantime, while still doing reality checks. My boss has walked right up to me, and is getting in my face. He is pushing me up against the wall. And I'm standing there pinching my nose and breathing. (Lol, it's kind of funny.)
I'm completely positive it's a dream now. 

My boss has me trapped against the wall, and his face is twisted in anger at me. he is wearing a white shirt, and he has black hair, with a trimmed black mustache and beard. I can't do anything with him in my way, and I suddenly get very sick of him. I pick him up by the waist, spin him around, and throw him over my shoulder. So that he is facing forwards. There is a big motorized mixing machine near by. The bowl is on it, and the bar that you connect the whip to, is spinning around really fast. (The whip is not attached.) I start to push him head first towards the whipping machine.(Not really intending to stick his head in it!)

 I get him close to the machine, and he now has a look of pure terror on his face. I feel bad now, But I'm still angry at him. I push his face a little closer, then say "I'm just kidding! I'm not really going to stick your face in there! But this is a dream, and if I wanted to I could! You hear me!? If I wanted to, I could do it!" I set him down none to gently and start walking away. And I wake up.

That's the first time I was ever mad at a DC in a Lucid. Normally I forget about stuff like that, once I realize it's a dream and it doesn't matter. I think, it's just because he had me pinned up against the wall.

Really glad I didn't actually put him in that machine. I'd be feeling pretty shitty about myself right now if I had.

I sure am happy, I Finally trained myself to do reality checks in my dreams! It's such A perfectly simple way to know beyond doubt that your dreaming.

----------


## mark

phew lol I was bracing myself for a really gory moment there lol :tongue2: 

Nice one on the dream  man.....lol its funny when it takes you by suprise and you have to do several RC's ha ha

----------


## Caradon

> Hey Caradon! I just read the dream you had with me in it. I would have commented earlier but I'm out of town and am finally having a chance to get on DV.
> 
> That's a funny dream! I'm not upset about the naked part, but I'm pretty upset about how boring I was in the dream.... You get to fly around and do dream flips while I just stand around??
> 
> C'mon, you've got to have that dream again, and this time I'll fly around with you and we'll have a great adventure. Sound good? 
> 
> Anyway...thanks for letting me show up in your dreams.... It was fun to read.



Hey, thanks for reading!

phew! I was really thinking about leaving that out. Didn't know what you would think about that. But, it was a pretty important part of the dream. It triggered everything that happened next.

Next time I'll make sure your doing something more fun! It will be a great time. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> phew lol I was bracing myself for a really gory moment there lol



Yeah, that could have been pretty bad.

----------


## Pancaka

> Hey Shinjiro-yan, Good to see your OK! I was worried that maybe you were affected by all those fires out there.
> 
> I've had that happen to me to before, where a dream makes you think differently about someone. It's good when it changes things for the better.
> sometimes you can get a better understanding of how you feel about a person from a dream you have.



 Well for one thing, I live in San Jose so I'm safe. Really am feelin for all the people who lost their homes though. Second that dream I had is really making me think...I don't like it. Ever since that dream I can't stop thinking that the girl is so damn beautiful! I know it can't be right though. 1. I've never thought of her that way before 2. there's about a 3-4 year difference in age (I'm turning 16 on the 20th and she is about 19) 3. We differ on so many things 4. She is my sisters friend, who is just moving out after living with us for a few months. She is cool and fun to hang out with, but at the same time...there's absolutely no chance. It's around that time that I started drawing mostly women. Some of the sketches are really pretty, but I can't upload them because we lost the cable to the digi camera. In recent days, I spend my time like this: do nothing at school, come home and either play video games or take a nice long nap (but completely void of lucids!), eat somewhere in between, think about how much I hate people (mostly the roommate of me and my brother), pine over the girl and then hate myself for it, play more video games, go to sleep... pretty dull and annoying, but I get some fun in there. I like the whole stripping dream, that one was funny. Well once again, I'd just like to say hi to all the people I don't know and that you all seem like interesting people. 

Sorry 'bout the long-ass message, bye!

gotta throw in the banana!  ::banana::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I sure am happy, I Finally trained myself to do reality checks in my dreams! It's such A perfectly simple way to know beyond doubt that your dreaming.



 
Good job!  I really didn't realize that you hadn't been doing them regularly.

----------


## Caradon

> Good job! I really didn't realize that you hadn't been doing them regularly.



Thanks, Well.. I have been doing them. But, the more success I have, the more I do them. The more I do them the more success I have lol. It's just taken a long time for it to work into my dreams.
And another one in my nap! ::banana:: 

A Lucid Dream!
Sunday/November/11/2007
Lucid Dream # 51 of 2007
Random reality check!
In my nap, but counted as Sunday nights sleep.

I dream that I wake up from my nap. I pinch my nose and I can breath. :boogie: 
The house is kind of dark but I can see. I walk out to the living room. there is a family member sleeping on the couch. I decide to mess with them. I step up onto the couch, and start to walk on family member. ::?:  Family member makes funny sounds, but does not wake up. I step down from couch, and turn the TV on. (TV works.) I walk over to the light switch, and turn on the light. (light switch works.) Family member wakes up. I get confused and think I'm awake now. :Sad:  I tell family member about how I was just dreaming, and how they were actually sleeping on the other couch a moment ago. And about how I was just walking on them. then I wake up for real. pinch my nose and can't breath now. :Sad:   ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

> Well for one thing, I live in San Jose so I'm safe. Really am feelin for all the people who lost their homes though. Second that dream I had is really making me think...I don't like it. Ever since that dream I can't stop thinking that the girl is so damn beautiful! I know it can't be right though. 1. I've never thought of her that way before 2. there's about a 3-4 year difference in age (I'm turning 16 on the 20th and she is about 19) 3. We differ on so many things 4. She is my sisters friend, who is just moving out after living with us for a few months. She is cool and fun to hang out with, but at the same time...there's absolutely no chance. It's around that time that I started drawing mostly women. Some of the sketches are really pretty, but I can't upload them because we lost the cable to the digi camera. In recent days, I spend my time like this: do nothing at school, come home and either play video games or take a nice long nap (but completely void of lucids!), eat somewhere in between, think about how much I hate people (mostly the roommate of me and my brother), pine over the girl and then hate myself for it, play more video games, go to sleep... pretty dull and annoying, but I get some fun in there. I like the whole stripping dream, that one was funny. Well once again, I'd just like to say hi to all the people I don't know and that you all seem like interesting people. 
> 
> Sorry 'bout the long-ass message, bye!
> 
> gotta throw in the banana!



Well... I hope things get better for you! I actually quit playing video games, so that I could focus more on Lucid Dreaming, the ultimate virtual reality!
It cost no money and takes no extra time. And is far more satisfying than a video game. I do love the video games though, and I see all these new ones I would like to try. But I know that once I get caught up in a game, my Lucids will be gone. But I like to read a lot too. And for some reason reading helps me to get Lucid.

----------


## Clairity

> A Lucid Dream!
> Sunday/November/11/2007
> Lucid Dream # 50 of 2007
> My boss has walked right up to me, and is getting in my face. He is pushing me up against the wall. And I'm standing there pinching my nose and breathing. (Lol, it's kind of funny.)



LOL! I can sooo picture this!!  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Moonbeam

> .
> And another one in my nap!
> 
> . And about how I was just walking on them. then I wake up for real. pinch my nose and can't breath now.



You are getting lucid left and right.  That was funny; "walking on family member"; it sounds like you are scared they might read this  :wink2: .

I hate when RC's don't work.

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

holy crap man your really good at this LD thing lol you have had loads latley! nice one  :boogie:

----------


## Caradon

> LOL! I can sooo picture this!!



Yeah, that was funny. I was just trying to ignore the guy while doing a reality check. And he was being pretty persistent.




> You are getting lucid left and right. That was funny; "walking on family member"; it sounds like you are scared they might read this . 
> 
> I hate when RC's don't work.



All my hard work over the last month is finally starting to pay off.

It's funny, the random things you do once you get Lucid. Just because you can.






> holy crap man your really good at this LD thing lol you have had loads lately! nice one



Thanks mark! 

It really depends on how well I'm able to stay focused. I've been working really hard at it. And the reality checks are really helping.

Hopefully, I won't get into to many more situations where I wonder if I'm dreaming. And then decide I'm not, without doing any reality checks.

----------


## Caradon

Shit I'm pissed! I just spent an hour typing a bunch of cool dreams. I hit something on my computer that took me to some weird Dell computer page. and I lost everything.

I'm just going to rewrite this one.

Todays WILD attempt
I enter a dream scene fully Lucid. I'm at the buffet restaurant. There are lots of people around the food bars. I walk up to the desert area, there are trays with cakes, cookies, and different types of bars. Humorously, instead of just taking a piece of something. I decide to take the whole trays. I take a tray of cake, and a tray of cookies. One in each hand. I watch, to see their reactions as I start to walk away. and then slide back awake.

I actually enter this same exact scene a few more times. One other time I stay in it just long enough to start eating food right out of the pans on the food bar. :smiley: 

I was just a hair away from getting Lucid in another dream. I was flying with dragons.
I was thinking about how it felt like I was flying in a dream. But I thought I was watching a movie. And I thought it was just the skill of the camera crew, that made it feel so good. And the scenery was just beautiful.

Well, Hopefully my subconscious will be happy that I wrote them down once at least. :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

OK, Caradon, tell us how you're getting lucid so often.  Tell us now, or we are going to come to your house and tickle you until you do.  ::angry::   It's not fair for you to keep this to yourself.

That buffet dream really sounds like one of my dreams!  Back when I had dreams, I mean.

----------


## Clairity

> OK, Caradon, tell us how you're getting lucid so often. Tell us now, or *we are going to come to your house* and tickle you until you do.  It's not fair for you to keep this to yourself.



I agree! Pick a day and time and I'm there Moonbeam!  :Mad:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I agree! Pick a day and time and I'm there Moonbeam!



I knew you'd be with me!  

 :Pissed:  ::furious::  <--Clairity and Moonbeam if Caradon doesn't reveal his secrets.

(That ought to do it!)

OK, we're waiting...

----------


## Caradon

> OK, Caradon, tell us how you're getting lucid so often. Tell us now, or we are going to come to your house and tickle you until you do.  It's not fair for you to keep this to yourself.
> 
> That buffet dream really sounds like one of my dreams! Back when I had dreams, I mean.







> I agree! Pick a day and time and I'm there Moonbeam!







> I knew you'd be with me! 
> 
>  <--Clairity and Moonbeam if Caradon doesn't reveal his secrets.
> 
> (That ought to do it!)
> 
> OK, we're waiting...



Woo Hoo! :woohoo: Now I'm not saying anything... until until you two come and force it out of me. I can hardly wait. ::D: 


No really, My only secret is lots of hard work!

Ever try to hold a single thought in your mind for an entire day?
That's what I try to do. At least for as much of the day as I possibly can.
I worked really hard all through October to get this recent burst of Lucids.
But, I still need to get some longer ones. Like my Twoshadows one. So that I can actually start doing stuff in my Lucids. And regaining some of my old skills.

Also, before I go to sleep at night. I put on some relaxing music, burn an incent, and read my book for a while. That puts me in the right frame of mind. And gets me psyched up to enter an imaginary world of my own.

At least, I do that when I have enough time left to do it.

----------


## Caradon

Today in my nap, I was semi Lucid for a little bit. But I don't remember it very well.

All I remember is being aware that I was dreaming, as I was being silly banging my head to some classical music.

Not much really exciting to write about.

A strange dream though
I'm in a house, and I here police cars outside. Somebody runs into the house and out the back door. I hear gun shots, and I go look out the back door. There is a trail that leads to a park. I then see a group of dancing bald headed monks, in orange robes shaking tambourines. They start coming down the trail towards me. I am afraid of them for some reason and I go back into the house.

Back in the house, there is a man and woman having graphic sex out in the open.
I walk into another room, and climb this pile of stuff. this strange looking creature follows me up the pile of stuff. It then tells me that if I'm good, I can have presents. It climbs back down.

I look around and the room is filled with boxes of electronics. like a store room at Best Buy or something.

----------


## The Cusp

> I then see a group of dancing bald headed monks, in orange robes shaking tambourines.



I saw those guys at the airport!

----------


## Caradon

> I saw those guys at the airport!



LOl! I saw one in a walmart parking lot once.

Moonbeam and Clairity, My reply to all your angry faces is the last post on that page. don't forget to look there. :smiley: 

you guys made me laugh. ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey Caradon, thanks for trying to tell what you are doing.  I think I have neglected basic stuff like doing lots of RC's lately; as dreaming got easier, paradoxically I got lazier. 

But thanks to your example, I am back to lots of trying!  RC's all day! I put my little notes and stuff around again.

----------


## Caradon

> Hey Caradon, thanks for trying to tell what you are doing. I think I have neglected basic stuff like doing lots of RC's lately; as dreaming got easier, paradoxically I got lazier. 
> 
> But thanks to your example, I am back to lots of trying! RC's all day! I put my little notes and stuff around again.



I know what your saying. It's easy to fall into that trap after getting a bunch of Lucids. I've had that problem A lot this year too. 

The trick, seems to be to stay focused while your still getting Lucid. So that your building for the next ones. That way you can really get a momentum built up. Then it really starts to feel like your getting them easier.

Then, the more you get, the easier it becomes. Because you start to really get used to that feeling of being in a dream. And you can recognize it much easier.

But, then if you fall into that trap. And quit working at keeping your mind alert. you start to lose them, and you have to start all over again.

One of my goals for next year, is to try and keep the momentum going. By not letting myself get to distracted by my own Lucids lol. I've had the bad habit of going over my previous Lucids in my mind to much. And losing focus on inducing new ones.

I'm glad my dreams have helped inspire you to work harder at getting Lucid again. Good Luck! :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A missed chance at Lucidity
It starts out, that I'm in grade school. But I'm the same age as I am now. I'm sitting in class, and there are a group of  kids sitting in chairs at the front of the class. They are singing some song. And there is even lighting effects flashing on them, making it look as if they are changing colors. Before long the whole class is up sing and dancing.

Somehow I know that I'm expected to get up and join them. But I think it's totally ridiculous. and there is no way I'm going to get up and sing. Now, I'm feeling a little angry and rebellious. So, I decide I'm just going to walk out and quit school. So, I get up and walk out.

I need a cigarette, So I walk over to the smoke shop. The smoke shop is closed down, But next door is a place that sells cool T-shirts. I stick my head in the door and look at some of the shirts. Lots of cool designs, and they have some cool spider-man shirts.
I think about going in and buying one, but I change my mind and walk away.

Now, I'm actually in Colorado Springs. I'm back home, and at some point I go to sleep in the dream. I have a dream within a dream. And the dream I have is very profound and life changing. I'm a little depressed, the dream has made me question the direction my life is going.

I decide to pack up my camping gear, and go hiking up Pikes Peak. I really feel like I need to spend a night alone on the mountain. To sort out my thoughts, and figure out what to do. I now remember that I have a bus ticket. I'm supposed to catch a bus back to Minnesota at like 7:00 am the next morning. I probably won't be able to get back down the mountain in time to catch it. I decide I don't care.

I get all my gear together, and packed into my backpack. I then head for the mountain. I begin climbing the trail, and after a while I come to this small graveyard.
There are some teenagers hanging out there partying. I see these stone sarcophagus's,
And I feel curious about the people in them.

I look closely at one of them. It's the resting place of a kid who had died recently. Carved into the cover of the sarcophagus, is an image of the kids face. And there are words that say, Died in school shooting beneath the image of his face. 

I suddenly have a strong need to see the body. It's more of an emotional need than a morbid one. I see if I can lift the lid. It's very heavy but, I'm able to lift it and push it across. I look in but it's dark inside, I can't see much. I see this white square packet that reminds me of those things they put in packages of beef jerky. Those ones that say do not eat on it. only this ones a lot bigger.

I can see some kind of movement below, but it's too dark to tell what it is. I get out my flashlight, but my flashlight does not work. I get the feeling that there are some kind of mass of Beatles squirming around or something. I can see the white packet moving a little bit. I try to put the lid of the sarcophagus back on. But it's now to small and won't fit.

I walk away, and I see one of the teenagers. I tell him that he should come back with me and look inside this thing. So he does. Now my flashlight works, and I shine the light inside. I see that there are Beatles. And the white packet begins to sink into the mass of them.

Now, I'm shocked to see skeletal fingers slowly reaching up from beneath the writhing mass of Beatles. two arms, and the face of a skeleton emerges, and continues to climb up. I can't believe what my eyes are seeing, and I say,"that can't be real!" I look away, and look back. And there is now this undead creature, that looks kind of like the creature from the black lagoon. Only it's zombie style. It's green with patches of black decomposing flesh. In some places the flesh has fallen away, and you can see bone.
I repeat,"That can't be real!" I'm clear minded enough to know, that nothing like that can actually exist.

Then, for a split second I think I'm dreaming! That feeling of Lucidity starts to wash over me. But, then just as quickly I lose it, and Lucidity is gone. :Sad:  Now, I'm overwhelmed with fear, and I begin to retreat. I keep repeating "That can't be real!" over and over. The thing steps out of the sarcophagus, and starts to run towards me.

I turn and run down the trail, but to my horror, there are two more of them coming up the trail from the other direction. I'm trapped and they are closing in on me. My alarm goes off and wakes me up.

My fear level was to the point where if they would have gotten much closer, or attacked me. I would have been Lucid for sure. I was feeling very trapped with nowhere to run. And I was already so close to being Lucid already.

Damn, I forgot to do a reality check in this dream.

----------


## The Cusp

> My fear level was to the point where if they would have gotten much closer, or attacked me. I would have been Lucid for sure. I was feeling very trapped with nowhere to run. And I was already so close to being Lucid already.



My dreams go like that sometimes as well.  I only get lucid when I have absolutely no other choice, like when I'm trapped.

----------


## mark

holy crap man that was a great dream....it had a whole storey to it. I loved it 

firstly the dream within a dream was great, I get that random depressed feeling after dreams sometimes to.

secondly I thought the face carved on the tomb was mad and the phrase underneath was strange lol did you have trouble reading it at all?

and lastly lol that whole zombie thing reminds me of necroscope 4 when he and the 2 kgb are lifting the  lid off the tomb lol good stuff man!  ::bowdown::

----------


## Moonbeam

Hmm, it's almost as if your brain decided to _really_ scare you, now that you  have overcome any fear of wild animals.  Weird.  It will be interesting to see if this continues.  It could be a good dream sign anyway. (As is smoking!)

----------


## raklet

> It starts out, that I'm in grade school. But I'm the same age as I am now. I'm sitting in class, and there are a group of  kids sitting in chairs at the front of the class. They are singing some song. And there is even lighting effects flashing on them, making it look as if they are changing colors. Before long the whole class is up sing and dancing.



You sure you haven't watched the Adam Sandler movie "Billy Madison" lately?  ::D: 

Great dream.  The detail is amazing.  Sorry you missed your chance at lucidity.

----------


## Pancaka

> ...banging my head to some classical music.



 http://youtube.com/watch?v=3_9Mh5P4xpg&feature=related

this should make sense to you after watching.

----------


## Pancaka

According to our good friend Caradon, video games might not be the best thing for your recall or lucidity... but they're damn fun and affect my dreams heavily. Just a few days ago I got Assassin's Creed, which is incredibly awesome! I'm looking forward to having some assassin style dreams soon and considering how action packed and hilarious your dreams are, maybe you'll be there... even though I don't have a clue how you look...can we see that?

----------


## Moonbeam

> , maybe you'll be there... even though I don't have a clue how you look...can we see that?



You'll recognize him by his pale blue skinny face and long teeth.

----------


## Pancaka

> You'll recognize him by his pale blue skinny face and long teeth.



 lol. seriously though, it would be cool if we all put a picture of ourselves up. I'll try to find a good one of myself.

edit x
http://a821.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...61c623be7c.jpg

This one's old though. I'm still bald here.

----------


## Caradon

> My dreams go like that sometimes as well. I only get lucid when I have absolutely no other choice, like when I'm trapped.



Yeah, I used to to get Lucid like that all the time when I first started Lucid Dreaming. My dreams could get really scary back then. I don't think that I've had a fear induced Lucid since last march.





> holy crap man that was a great dream....it had a whole store to it. I loved it 
> 
> firstly the dream within a dream was great, I get that random depressed feeling after dreams sometimes to.
> 
> secondly I thought the face carved on the tomb was mad and the phrase underneath was strange lol did you have trouble reading it at all?
> 
> and lastly lol that whole zombie thing reminds me of necroscope 4 when he and the 2 kgb are lifting the lid off the tomb lol good stuff man!



Thanks Mark! It was easy for me to read the words. they were very clear and unchanging.




> Hmm, it's almost as if your brain decided to _really_ scare you, now that you have overcome any fear of wild animals. Weird. It will be interesting to see if this continues. It could be a good dream sign anyway. (As is smoking!)



Your right, That is interesting. And it's interesting to note, that for a while there I was having animal attack dreams just about every night. But since I got Lucid and confronted the Bull, I haven't really had any. Aside from that one tiger in the tree the next night. 

Yesterday I was deep sea diving, when I saw some large dark shadows. I thought maybe they were sharks or whales. but nothing ever came of it.







> You sure you haven't watched the Adam Sandler movie "Billy Madison" lately? 
> 
> Great dream. The detail is amazing. Sorry you missed your chance at lucidity.



Thanks for reading Raklet! No I never saw that movie.

I don't mind those close calls. it just tells me I have another one coming soon.
I've been getting close calls every night. And partial Lucidity today in my nap

Congratulations on getting your first Lucids. I'll check them out when I get the chance. It's pretty hard for me on the weekends, I have zero time.

----------


## Caradon

> According to our good friend Caradon, video games might not be the best thing for your recall or lucidity... but they're damn fun and affect my dreams heavily. Just a few days ago I got Assassin's Creed, which is incredibly awesome! I'm looking forward to having some assassin style dreams soon and considering how action packed and hilarious your dreams are, maybe you'll be there... even though I don't have a clue how you look...can we see that?



I don't remember mentioning recall. But now that I think of it, The last video game I played took my recall as well.

I was only really speaking for myself. Every one is different. When I was your age there was nothing that could hinder my recall. I remembered my dreams so naturally. That I didn't even know it was something that some people had to work at. I was actually surprised to find out that a lot of people didn't remember there dreams at all. Maybe it's because I was always in love with my dreams, every since my earliest childhood memories. To many people unfortunately shrug them off as something not worth remembering. Those people are really missing out on a lot. And they don't even know it.

As far as video games and Lucidity goes. It takes a lot of mental focus for me to get Lucid. And there is absolutely no way I can maintain that, while being caught up in some intense game. I need to stay far away from video games If I want to have fun in my dreams. 

No video game could ever compare to being in a dream Lucid. I wouldn't trade that feeling for anything. 

I only have one picture of myself that I like. I'm not sure I really want to post it. but I'll think about it.

Basically I'm tall, fairly thin, brown hair, brown eyes.

And I have a skull for a face with long pointy teeth.

LOL, Just kidding about that last part. It would be pretty cool if I did though. ::D: 

OK, I have to go rush-write some dreams down for recall purposes.

----------


## Pancaka

oh well... I can always imagine you as a talking bear.

----------


## Moonbeam

Shin, I've found that even when you have seen a picture of a person, unless you know them very well, they don't look like the picture anyway, you just "know" it is them. 

So if Caradon shows up, you'll know it's him, no matter what he looks like.

----------


## Caradon

Moonbeam is right about that. You don't really need to know what a person looks like to see them in a dream. My Leo Volont dream is a perfect example of that.

Three hours of sleep last night. nothing really to interesting to write about. But I had another school dream. This time I was filling out some paper work to enroll in school. While filling out the paper work, I realized I had absolutely no desire to go back to school. So I gave them their papers back and left. Kind of funny. Should of done a reality check. I was wondering what the hell I was doing, trying to get back in school lol.

While trying to wild into my nap, I had an interesting experience. I was completely exhausted while doing it. and I almost forgot all about it. 

I started hearing some old lady talking to me. She was talking to me for quite a while.
She was going on and on about her memory, and how her memory worked.
Eventually I started to see her walking as she was talking. Then I became Lucid, And was I amazed at the long detailed explanation she was giving me.
Then I slid back awake.

I'm a little annoyed right now. work called And I just found out I have to go in tomorrow. because the person that takes my place can't come in. So they ruined my big plans to sleep in and get Lucid lol. 

Won't be getting much sleep tonight either I guess. Plus, I wanted to go see that new BeoWulf movie in digital 3D. I love that new 3D technology, and this is the first movie they have had, that isn't just a dumb cartoon. It should be pretty cool. Lots of fantasy action stuff, and cool scenic visuals.

----------


## Pancaka

> oh well... I can always imagine you as a talking bear.



 well like I said, I can imagine you as a bear, which would be cool because bears are cool... cant wait to have an adventure with a bear Darth Maul and possibly a ninja. If only I could get Lucid. But I figure "hey everyone has trouble when they first start ld'ing."

----------


## mark

ha ha always count on work to ruin everything LOL ::roll:: 

Man you lucid withthe bull gave me a little inspiration last night so thank you very much :tongue2:

----------


## bro

Caradon, I've had similar experiences to that old lady one...it's amazing what can happen. I've woken feeling like I've just had a huge conversation...Anyway, yeah. Sorry that work ruined your sleeping-in plans, thats a b*tch... ::?: 


I'm sure you'll make up for it soon

----------


## Caradon

> well like I said, I can imagine you as a bear, which would be cool because bears are cool... cant wait to have an adventure with a bear Darth Maul and possibly a ninja. If only I could get Lucid. But I figure "hey everyone has trouble when they first start ld'ing."



Hey, it could be fun to be a bear chasing somebody else in a dream for a change lol. Just kidding hopefully I'm a friendly bear.

I think, everyone has trouble getting Lucid! Everyone wants more than what they are getting. I'm struggling to get back to where I was years ago. And even hoping to get more than that. 

It's good to start off with a small goal. Like, tell yourself you will get at least one within the month. Then set higher goals as you go. When you work hard to meet your goal. You will often end up getting more than you were shooting for. As long as it's a reasonable goal that is.







> ha ha always count on work to ruin everything LOL
> 
> Man you lucid with the bull gave me a little inspiration last night so thank you very much



Just got done reading that one. Good job! and your welcome.





> Caradon, I've had similar experiences to that old lady one...it's amazing what can happen. I've woken feeling like I've just had a huge conversation...Anyway, yeah. Sorry that work ruined your sleeping-in plans, thats a b*tch...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll make up for it soon



Thanks for stopping  by bro! Yeah, HI experiences can be pretty fascinating.
I definitely plan to make up for it tonight. :smiley: 





> I love that new 3D technology, and this is the first movie they have had, that isn't just a dumb cartoon.



I got out in time to see BeoWulf. :boogie:  It did turn out to be a cartoon though, sort of lol. I thought this one was an actual movie with real people in it.

It was a computer animated movie. But, they made it look fairly realistic.
There was a lot of boring stuff. But I thought the action scenes well made up for it. Especially the dragon battle at the end. And wow, the 3D was amazing. I really hope that Real D is here to stay! I had to make sure I was doing reality checks all through the movie because of how real it felt sometimes.  Especially during the flying scenes. 

I would be happy to see a Real D movie, with nothing but flying over and through landscapes and cities.

----------


## Caradon

A brief moment of Lucidity
I did manage to get Lucid but it was short lived.

I first did a random reality check just after entering a dream. And then woke up right away.

I then entered another dream, and did another random reality check and got Lucid.
All I remember about it though is walking around a room, and going oh wow, this is a dream! I walked along a little bit and that's all I remember about it. I don't know if I woke up or what.

Roller Blading!
I remember a short dream in my nap after the movie. My subconscious was trying to get me Lucid.

I was on an  icey snow covered back street, with  my Roller blades on. :boogie:  And I started skating down the street insanely fast. Through snow ice and all. I come to a T in the road, and I'm able to easily make the turn without slowing down. I'm thinking about how great of control I have. I don't feel like there is even a chance that I could fall down. 

Man, all it would have taken is just a little jump and I would have been Lucid.

Then, next thing I know, I'm in the store buying new wheels. And I'm telling somebody about how I was doing speeds of probably about 50 mph down the road on my skates.

The other dreams I had were to confusing to write well. Some of those layered dreams Cusp was talking about.
There was at least three different themes all mixed into one dream and all going on at the same time.

----------


## Sara

> A brief moment of Lucidity
> I did manage to get Lucid but it was short lived.



Congrats on these lucid moments. Even though it was very short, every LD counts and will probably help you with the next one.





> Roller Blading!
> I remember a short dream in my nap after the movie.



Sorry for not reading all your journal entries before, but are you on the everyman sleeping schedule?





> I was on an  icey snow covered back street, with  my Roller blades on. And I started skating down the street insanely fast. Through snow ice and all. I come to a T in the road, and I'm able to easily make the turn without slowing down. I'm thinking about how great of control I have. I don't feel like there is even a chance that I could fall down. 
> 
> Man, all it would have taken is just a little jump and I would have been Lucid.



Wauw, cool dream, it feels so good if you have a lot of control when going fast, doesn't it  ::D: 
Maybe it was better to enjoy this non-lucid than to get lucid and crash  ::wink:: 
(in all my lucids so far I have crashed, either into the ground or into a ceiling while flying)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Caradon.

It's been a while since I've been in here, but I'm trying to get caught on some of my journal-reading. That roller-blading dream sounds awesome.  ::cooler::

----------


## mark

yeah that roller blade dream is great!! 

man you have the funest dreams! I hope they influence mine I would love to have these types of dreams

ps....im missing the animal chase dreams ha ha :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

> Congrats on these lucid moments. Even though it was very short, every LD counts and will probably help you with the next one.
> 
> 
> Sorry for not reading all your journal entries before, but are you on the everyman sleeping schedule?
> 
> 
> Wauw, cool dream, it feels so good if you have a lot of control when going fast, doesn't it 
> Maybe it was better to enjoy this non-lucid than to get lucid and crash 
> (in all my lucids so far I have crashed, either into the ground or into a ceiling while flying)



 Hi Sara, thanks for reading. Yeah, even though it was short it was an enjoyable moment.

I don't know what the everyman sleeping schedule is. But I take naps during the day and sleep less hours at night.  there are a variety of reasons why I do that. For one, every day when I come home from work. I'm so tired that if I don't take a nap. I won't be able to enjoy the rest of the afternoon.
plus, every time I try to stay up to get more REM time, I'm just to tired and I end up not having any recall at all. 

I actually took up roller blading this summer so that I could dream about it.
Because I often get Lucid from dreams where I'm moving fast on my feet and I end up jumping into the air. I do so much flying in my Lucids, that almost every time I get airborne I recognize how it feels and I become Lucid.

To bad you end up crashing. You should practice levitating objects in your dreams. Then you will have better control over moving yourself through the air as well.





> Hey, Caradon.
> 
> It's been a while since I've been in here, but I'm trying to get caught on some of my journal-reading. That roller-blading dream sounds awesome.



Thanks, Yeah I know it's hard to keep up when your short on time.





> yeah that roller blade dream is great!! 
> 
> man you have the funest dreams! I hope they influence mine I would love to have these types of dreams
> 
> ps....im missing the animal chase dreams ha ha



I'm missing those animal dreams too! where the heck are they! they better come back and soon! . :Pissed:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm missing those animal dreams too! where the heck are they! they better come back and soon! .



Yea!  

Soon you can switch to ice skating and skiing dreams.

----------


## Caradon

Accused
A very weird and intense dream.

I have been accused of a serious crime that I didn't commit. There is a complex story line about forensics and detectives collecting evidence, trying to prove me guilty. Eventually I end up in some meeting before the trial is to take place. Many people are there. Some working for me, and others working to put me away.

I'm very stressed out and afraid. people start asking me tons of questions and trying to get me to confess. But, I'm to afraid to say anything at all. I'm afraid that the evil lawyers will take anything I say and twist it into an admission of guilt. So I just sit there freaking out saying nothing at all. They start trying to say that my silence is an admission of guilt. 

Fortunately I have a good group of people working for me though, and they seem to think things will go my way. Donald Sutherland is one of the people working to prove me Innocent. I find this comforting. I think, that he is a skilled lawyer. This whole part of the dream is very emotionally intense.

Now, it's the next day and I'm in court. The trial is set to begin, and I'm up at the witness stand about to be questioned. Only I'm standing not sitting. I start to get a really bad headache and my perspective shifts.

I'm now outside of my body and looking at myself. A portion of my skull has fallen away, and I can see this strange growth. The growth is expanding from within my brain and beginning to squeeze outward. It has this weird jelly like look, and is growing out of my head as I watch.

Suddenly, half of my head explodes and my body falls to the floor and dies. There are people from the forensics lab rushing around and examining my body. Somebody uses a pencil to pick up a piece of the jelly like growth. It now looks like a round bubble.
I hear the guy say."Oh my god! It's some kind of egg sack!"

The dream shifts, and I'm in an examination laboratory. they have my body cut open all the way down the middle. And my body is in some tank filled with some kind of fluid. There are things growing outward from within my whole body. They are forming these really colorfully shoots within the tank. (not sure how to explain it exactly.)
There are these thin multi colored shoots growing upward out of my body and filling the tank.

I realize that whatever this stuff is, is creating a new type of environment for a completely new life form. And that every human on the earth is going to die in in the same manner that I just did. And in the process a new environment will be formed, for a new species to populate the earth.

Yeah, very strange dream! The whole part after my death was not nearly as scary as the beginning. I was just watching in a disembodied state. And was fascinated by what was going on. 

I had a ton of other dreams but nothing as crazy as that one. I was talking to Moonbeam in one dream but I don't remember most of that one. It took place at the cabin. there was a lot of people there including Moonbeam. Moonbeam was telling me about how she tried to smuggle a monkey out of some other country when she went on vacation there. She got busted and they took the monkey away from her. She tried to talk them into letting her keep it. But they took it anyway.

----------


## Caradon

> Yea! 
> 
> Soon you can switch to ice skating and skiing dreams.



That would be good. I would get Lucid a lot more that's for sure!

----------


## raklet

> The growth is expanding from within my brain and beginning to squeeze outward. It has this weird jelly like look, and is growing out of my head as I watch.
> 
> Suddenly, half of my head explodes and my body falls to the floor and dies.



Now that would be a sight to see!  I hope the evil lawyers ran from the courtroom screaming in terror! ::o:

----------


## mark

mental dream man! that first part was kind of scarry with the accusations and all.

I like the coloured shoots its a good if not slightly morbid image lol

Have you ever seen threshold? the new life form sounds like something from that and its a very cool dream  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

Those were some serious cooties!

Mark was dreaming about Moonbeam last night as well.  Chalk up another one on the coincidence board.

----------


## Pancaka

Well I was dreaming about Charlie Sheen buying part of some great metal Chinese wall (not THE great wall) and attaching it to his giant castle of a house...yea. The funny part was when he gave these two guys two golden tablets with all these ancient engravings. When the guys expressed their amazement with a big "WOW" he replied, very proudly "Yep! I had them painted this morning." as if they were so great. "Thanks!" they both said, as they ran off. Other than that I still have that suspicion that my mind knows it's dreaming but only subconsciously and I can hear my subconscious whispering thoughts to itself. For instance with the big wall thing. I had a false memory of seeing the wall before and I could hear my mind saying "No this has to be a false memory. Maybe I dreamed about it before. Naah its gotta be a false memory." I think it might be normal, then again maybe I'm just stupid or maybe my subconscious is  a conniving bastard who doesn't want me to get lucid.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Accused
> A very weird and intense dream.





Damn, Caradon, that is seriously freaky.  Reminds me of  "The Trial" by Kafka.  Until the sci-fi part starts, with the plants growing.  Wow.






> I was talking to Moonbeam in one dream but I don't remember most of that one. It took place at the cabin. there was a lot of people there including Moonbeam. Moonbeam was telling me about how she tried to smuggle a monkey out of some other country when she went on vacation there. She got busted and they took the monkey away from her. She tried to talk them into letting her keep it. But they took it anyway.



That's nothing compared to what you went thru!

----------


## Caradon

> Now that would be a sight to see! I hope the evil lawyers ran from the courtroom screaming in terror!



Yeah, there was a lot of freaking out and rushing around. But I didn't notice  what every one was doing exactly.




> mental dream man! that first part was kind of scarry with the accusations and all.
> 
> I like the coloured shoots its a good if not slightly morbid image lol
> 
> Have you ever seen threshold? the new life form sounds like something from that and its a very cool dream



Thanks Mark, I don't think I ever have seen that movie. But it does sound very familiar. 




> Those were some serious cooties!
> 
> Mark was dreaming about Moonbeam last night as well. Chalk up another one on the coincidence board.



yeah, Moonbeam and I both had baby dreams on the same night as well.





> Well I was dreaming about Charlie Sheen buying part of some great metal Chinese wall (not THE great wall) and attaching it to his giant castle of a house...yea. The funny part was when he gave these two guys two golden tablets with all these ancient engravings. When the guys expressed their amazement with a big "WOW" he replied, very proudly "Yep! I had them painted this morning." as if they were so great. "Thanks!" they both said, as they ran off. Other than that I still have that suspicion that my mind knows it's dreaming but only subconsciously and I can hear my subconscious whispering thoughts to itself. For instance with the big wall thing. I had a false memory of seeing the wall before and I could hear my mind saying "No this has to be a false memory. Maybe I dreamed about it before. Naah its gotta be a false memory." I think it might be normal, then again maybe I'm just stupid or maybe my subconscious is a conniving bastard who doesn't want me to get lucid.



Hey, don't worry about that! Everybody misses getting Lucid in stupid ways all the time. I know I do practically every night. It's all a part of the process.
The important thing is that you had your mind on it in your dream. Which means that you were close. That generally means that if you keep at it, it won't be long before you do get Lucid.





> [/size][/font]
> 
> Damn, Caradon, that is seriously freaky. Reminds me of "The Trial" by Kafka. Until the sci-fi part starts, with the plants growing. Wow.



Yeah, it's been a while since I have had a dream that weird. It's a good example of how strange my dreams can get sometimes. It was one of those early night dreams. I've noticed that the dreams in the first hour of sleeping. can sometimes be the most strange of all, if you can remember them. Then they get more mundane as the night goes on. At least most of the time. 

I've had  animals in my dreams a few times the last few days. But none of them have attacked me. They have all been friendly. I had a friendship with a wolf, a hawk, And last night there was a tiger. But it was tame and not a threat at all. I'm not convinced the animal attacks are over for good though.

----------


## mark

> Thanks Mark, I don't think I ever have seen that movie. But it does sound very familiar.



Threshold was a series on tv about a alien species from a 4th dimenson and a government department trying to stop them. They are trying to take over by changing both people animals and plants to suit their needs. The plants were very cool because they turned into crystal forests which looked great.

Its cancelled now, I dont think it was too popular but I really enjoyed it so if you can find it anywere I would recommend it

----------


## Clairity

> I got out in time to see BeoWulf. It did turn out to be a cartoon though, sort of lol. I thought this one was an actual movie with real people in it.
> 
> It was a computer animated movie. But, they made it look fairly realistic.
> There was a lot of boring stuff. But I thought the action scenes well made up for it. Especially the dragon battle at the end. And wow, the 3D was amazing. I really hope that Real D is here to stay! I had to make sure I was doing reality checks all through the movie because of how real it felt sometimes. Especially during the flying scenes.



Ok, I've got to see this movie now.. especially if the 3D is so good it makes you consider doing reality checks!!  ::D: 





> Accused.



Wow.._ everything_ about that dream was intense!  ::shock::  I bet sometimes you're thankful to wake up and realize that none of what just happened was real!

----------


## Caradon

> Threshold was a series on tv about a alien species from a 4th dimenson and a government department trying to stop them. They are trying to take over by changing both people animals and plants to suit their needs. The plants were very cool because they turned into crystal forests which looked great.
> 
> Its cancelled now, I dont think it was too popular but I really enjoyed it so if you can find it anywere I would recommend it



It sounds like a cool show. I'll see if BlOCKBUSTER has it. But right now I'm really into  my books. Every spare hour I can find I try to get some reading done.




> Ok, I've got to see this movie now.. especially if the 3D is so good it makes you consider doing reality checks!! 
> 
> 
> Wow.._ everything_ about that dream was intense!  I bet sometimes you're thankful to wake up and realize that none of what just happened was real!



Yeah, you should check out the movie. It's a fun ride. If you haven't seen Real D yet, your in for a treat. I guess it's some kind of Technology NASA was using for virtual simulations. (Thats what I read on the Real D web site once anyway.)And now their using it for movies. 


Yeah, every now and then I wake up quite relieved it was just a dream. But The intensity of dreams is what I love about them. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Intruder
I was sitting in my living room. On one wall of my living room, is a glass sliding door that leads out to a three season porch. I notice something strange. There is a wicker broom propped up against the glass door near the ceiling. It's on the outside of the glass in the porch area. I get up and walk over to the door and slide it open. The broom falls to the floor.

I have the feeling that somebody is in there, but it's too dark to see. I flip the light switch. There is a quick flash of light then darkness. Like when you turn on a light and the light bulb burns out. I flip the switch again and the same thing happens. I'm kind of confused by the way it's working, and I try it twice more with the same results.

I give up and I walk into my kitchen. I get a chef knife, then walk out onto the dark porch. I'm almost positive there is somebody hiding in the darkness. I start walking through the dark porch swinging the knife from side to side, expecting to hit somebody at any moment. My nerves are wound up pretty tight. But, I go through the whole porch and I don't hit anybody.

But I now notice that one of the porch windows is open. Then I suddenly hear somebody outside in the yard yell." Eeeeeehyooooow."  It sounds as if somebody is trying to make a sound like a cat. But being really smart assy about it. And not really attempting to sound like a real cat. They are just trying to freak me out.(It's working.)

I close the window and lock it. Then I run up stairs. I look out one of the up stairs windows. I can't see anything but darkness. But again  I hear. "Eeeeeehyooooow."
This time I hear it right through the closed window. I go into one of the bedrooms, and my step brother is there. I try to tell him whats going on, but he won't pay attention.
He has a girl in the room with him. He is talking to her, and she seems to be hanging on his every word.(LOl, in real life he can go on and on about nothing forever.)

I keep trying to get both of their attention, and tell them that something weird is going on. but they won't listen. And I wake up.

Cliff hanger
This is a hard to write dream because it jumps around so much. Three of my best themes for getting Lucid are in this dream.

I'm walking along, and I see a very tall sledding hill. There are a bunch of kids sliding down the hill towards me.

Next I'm on skies, and going down a hill through a forest thick with trees. It's very slow going, and I am just barely able to maneuver between the tees.

There is some confusing stuff. Then I'm on the edge of a tall mountain cliff. the mountain is covered in a carpet of green grass.(Not sure why all my mountains are covered in green grass lately but I like it. It's quite beautiful.) I'm with a group of friends. (Only one of which is a real life friend.)

I get the strange idea that I want to climb down the side of the cliff. So I start climbing down. It's a near vertical drop but there are hand holds. It's a bumpy surface. I climb down maybe about fifty to a hundred feet. When I come to an area that's just smooth grass. nothing to hang onto. I'm thinking that there is a little bit of a slope to it, and I may be able to slide down it safely.

But, on second inspection it's just way to steep. If I try it, I will end up free falling thousands of feet to my death. Now I'm a little nervous but not overly scared.( That's strange, considering my real life fear of heights. Normally in non Lucid cliff climbing dreams I become terrified beyond words.) I look back up the side of the mountain. And it doesn't seem like I will be able to climb back up now either.

I can see my friends up there talking away to each other. None of them have noticed my descent. Even though at this point I think there is no way for me to get back up, and I will be falling to my death for sure. I calmly yell up to my friends."Hey guys, I think I messed up here." ::lol:: 

But now I notice that I may have a way to climb back up after all. I grab some holds and begin to climb. But a strange thing happens. The green carpet of grass becomes kind of cloth-like. I am able to get big handfuls of it. And it's now like I'm climbing up the curtains of a window. I easily climb up it with speed, and I'm sitting on top of the cliff again safe and sound with my friends.

But the back side of the cliff is now like the inside of some huge warehouse building, and there is another far drop to the floor. There is a thin pipe along the wall, and the only way to get down is to shimmy down the pipe. I begin to try to climb down the pipe when I wake up.

Dream Views Lucid Tag
I don't remember a lot of this dream. it took place during the first half hour of my nap.

But basically, It was about a Dream Views shared dreaming Lucid tag game. You could say I had partial Lucidity in this dream. because I knew it was taking place in a dream world.

A group of DV members were all in the same dream world. And there would be one member that would be IT. The game was, for the person that was IT, to track and hunt down the other DV members within the dream. Once you were found and tagged you would be IT.

I have a short memory of being IT, and tracking somebody through a thick dream forest. before waking up. I think it was Mark I was trying to catch up to. :smiley: 

It would be a fun game if it could really happen.

Don't have time to write the rest. I'm having the same deal with tons of recall that Cusp mentioned. But happy for it.

Want to mention that I have seen a lot of talk about Vitamin B6. I didn't think I really needed it because my dreams are always very vivid. But I do take a multi vitamin in the morning that has B6 in it. I decided to try taking an extra B6 pill before going to sleep just to see what would happen.

I don't know if my dreams were any more vivid. But my memory of them was very sharp and clear. After waking up I could see the dream in my mind as well as if I was still actually there. So yeah, I really liked it. But my recall has been getting progressively sharper every day without it. So not sure how much of it was the vitamin or just my own recall. But I will be taking it before going to sleep from now on. :smiley:  Or at least until I change my mind about it.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Then I suddenly hear somebody outside in the yard yell." Eeeeeehyooooow." It sounds as if somebody is trying to make a sound like a cat. But being really smart assy about it. And not really attempting to sound like a real cat. They are just trying to freak me out.(It's working.)





That sounds like a scary one.

.





> The green carpet of grass becomes kind of cloth-like. I am able to get big handfuls of it. And it's now like I'm climbing up the curtains of a window. I easily climb up it with speed, and I'm sitting on top of the cliff again safe and sound with my friends.





That is a fun one.  I wonder why you kept trying to climb down.







> Dream Views Lucid Tag






 ::banana::  Why can't we get lucid whenever we dream of DV!  You'd think that would be enough, but I've had those DV dreams and it has never happened!  Funny dream tho!

The thing about B6 is that it works better if you don't take it all the time.  Just occasionally.  (I mean you should take your vitamins, but just take an extra large dose of B6 right before bed every once in a while.)

----------


## mark

> Intruder




 As much as that dream was probably very freaky for you I must be honest I laughed so much at the random cat noises! even after reading through the rest of them im still laughing just thinking about it ha ha  ::bowdown:: 





> Cliff hanger



Class dream man I like the comment you made to your friends  ::lol::  made me laugh  :smiley:  

I agree with you when you say the grass makes them look beautiful, I always think dreams like that are very nice.






> Dream Views Lucid Tag



I like the idea man sounds like a good game to play, almost like it could run side by side with the task of the month or something like that.

 :boogie: I was in your dream, get in lol! did you manage to catch me?






> Want to mention that I have seen a lot of talk about Vitamin B6. I didn't think I really needed it because my dreams are always very vivid. But I do take a multi vitamin in the morning that has B6 in it. I decided to try taking an extra B6 pill before going to sleep just to see what would happen.



Yeah I have been taking B6 its good at times but I think its best not to take it all the time cos for me I think the effect is beginning to wear off  ::?: 

How much do you take man?

----------


## Caradon

> That sounds like a scary one.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fun one. I wonder why you kept trying to climb down.
> 
> 
>  Why can't we get lucid whenever we dream of DV! You'd think that would be enough, but I've had those DV dreams and it has never happened! Funny dream tho!
> 
> The thing about B6 is that it works better if you don't take it all the time. Just occasionally. (I mean you should take your vitamins, but just take an extra large dose of B6 right before bed every once in a while.)



I often have cliff climbing dreams. It's because I love mountains. and I'm as fascinated by rock climbing as I am terrified by it. Plus I decided to give my brain a rest from focusing so hard on getting Lucid. I still watched for dreamsigns and did reality checks. But I didn't intensely keep my mind on one though so much. That usually does the trick after a week or two of hard focusing. My subconscious was trying to put me in a situation where I could get airborne and Lucid. Boy, and It got me Lucid in a crazy way last night.
A crazy out of control bus driver lol.

It would be nice getting Lucid more often in those DV dreams. Your Dream Views ski mountain was pretty good. I dreamed I got banned once too.



I was wondering about taking B6 too much. Thanks for letting me know. I guess I'll just take the extra dose on the nights I get to sleep in. No point wasting it on the nights I only sleep about three hours.




> As much as that dream was probably very freaky for you I must be honest I laughed so much at the random cat noises! even after reading through the rest of them I'm still laughing just thinking about it ha ha 
> 
> Class dream man I like the comment you made to your friends  made me laugh  
> 
> I agree with you when you say the grass makes them look beautiful, I always think dreams like that are very nice.
> 
> 
> I like the idea man sounds like a good game to play, almost like it could run side by side with the task of the month or something like that.
> 
> ...



It's OK, go ahead and laugh at my scary dreams! They are pretty funny. But it was kind of freaky at the time.

No I didn't catch up to you I woke up before that happened.

Well, I always take a multi vitamin in the morning. it says 2mg 100%. the last two nights I took an extra dose an hour before sleeping. 5mg 250%
I guess I'll just save it for Sunday and Monday nights. My dreams a pretty vivid anyway without it.

----------


## Caradon

Three hours of sleep last night. but got one brief moment of Lucidity after a random reality check. Then partial Lucid during an animal attack! :boogie: It's a funny story. then later in the same dream a fun full blown Lucid.

It's going to have to wait until tomorrow night though. It's already about 10:30 pm here And I have to be up at 4:00am for work. and I still have some stuff I have to do.

----------


## Moonbeam

Caradon, how anyone can get lucid on as little sleep as you get, I don't know.  Hmmm, maybe that's your secret--you are REM rebounding all the time...

I look forward to reading your dream!

----------


## The Cusp

> Dream Views Lucid Tag



Not only does that sound like fun, but it's a good idea.  We should play dream tag.  You have to dream of another DV member to make them "it", then they have to dream of someone to tag them.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Not only does that sound like fun, but it's a good idea. We should play dream tag. You have to dream of another DV member to make them "it", then they have to dream of someone to tag them.



Excellent idea!   :boogie: 

Good practice for incubation.  

One of you two should start, since it was your idea.  Maybe you can race to be the first, then go from there.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, could be fun! Maybe we should let Mark be "it" because he is already loking for Moonbeam.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/November/23/2007
Lucid Dream # 52 of 2007
Best dreamsign noticed
pretty long dream, just going to skim over the highlights up to the point where I get Lucid.

The first thing I remember is being in the passenger seat of a car on the freeway. I'm the captive of some serial killer. The body of his last victim is in the back seat of the car. The killer is talking to me. I'm trying to talk him into letting me go. In his hand he is holding the weapon that he plans to eventually kill me with.

Eventually it becomes apparent to me, that there is no way he is going to let me go. I start to feel desperate, And I begin contemplating jumping from the moving car on the freeway. I'm wondering how badly I will be hurt if I jump out of the car. Finally, I decide I will take my chances. 

Quickly, I open the door and just roll out and fall onto the road. I roll on the road a little bit, but it doesn't hurt at all. I look up and there is traffic coming at me, and I'm afraid I will be hit.

The first car sees me and begins slowing down. But the cars behind don't know I'm there. they move to pass the first car and come right towards me at speed. The first car has completely slowed down, so I manage to stay in front of that car and the others pass on by.

I get up and start waving my arms to the car that has slowed down. Meanwhile the serial killer has stopped his car and is coming back. I flag the car down, and there are two girls in it. I tell them I need help because there is some crazy guy after me. 
they motion for me to get in their car, so I do. we drive away, and the serial killer begins chasing us. There is a little bit of a chase but we eventually get away. 

Eventually we end up at the girls apartment. They offer to let me stay there the night. but I remember my dog is at home and I need to get back. I leave the apartment and walk outside. There is a grassy hill with some  holes in the side of it. I see this animal walking along. I recognize it as a beaver, only it doesn't have any tail. It looks more like a big woodchuck. But I know It's a beaver. It lives in the hill.

It seems like it's getting to close to me, So I try to scare it away. But instead It comes after me! I see these two huge front teeth, like a cartoon beaver would have. And knowing what those teeth can do to trees. I'm suddenly very afraid of what it could do to my leg.

It comes at me and I start kicking it, trying to keep it from biting my leg. When suddenly I think, Oh my god, I'm  finally having another animal attack dream! I get so excited that I forget all about the beaver. I see my sister and her boyfriend and I start telling them the story about how I have this online dream journal. And my animal attack dreams. And blah blah blah. And about the Lucid bull dream. And how I finally have another animal attack to write about.

(NOW, HOW  I CAN KNOW I'M HAVING AN ANIMAL ATTACK DREAM AND NOT BE LUCID IS BEYOND ME!)

Eventually I start walking towards home, and I find a bus stop. I wait for a moment and a bus pulls up. I get on the bus and pay him, then sit down. We are now going through a down town city area. There is lots of backed up traffic, but the bus driver doesn't care about that. He just suddenly goes nut's. he starts crashing into cars and plowing them out of the way. driving up onto sidewalks and crashing though  news paper stands and stuff. I hear him shout, "Their laying us all off!" I realize, now that he is a disgruntled bus driver gone berserk.

His driving gets crazier and crazier by the moment. Until we eventually go crashing through some construction site. we hit something that causes us to catch air, and the bus just starts flying. Here my perspective shifts and I'm now sitting on the roof of the bus. I see some leaning cement wall and I'm thinking we will come down on it like a landing ramp. 

But the bus over shoots the ramp. Past the ramp, the landscape falls away into a completely new dreamscape. And I'm so high in the sky, that I instantly become Lucid!

Now, the bus below me seems to be a bit smaller. I have one leg over each side of it and I'm riding it. I look down and far below are some people. I yell down to get their attention. There is a black bald man that looks up and points at me. And some others look up as well. Feeling silly now, I start pretending I'm riding one of those mechanical bulls at a bar. I have one hand in the air and bucking around. Now, without me even noticing the transition, the bus actually becomes a mechanical bull shape. And is now the same size as one. I must be thousands of feet above the ground now and I'm free falling.

I stand up on the bull, and it's spinning through the sky. I start jumping up and down on it. And I then decide to do a hand stand, and then with one hand. I'm just having fun putting on a show for the people below as I fall.

 The landscape below has become very incredible. It looks like something I would imagine ancient Rome to look like. White Colosseum type buildings. With the fancy pillars and balconies. I am now back in time! I fall off the bull, and I'm just falling for a moment with the bull tumbling beside me. I notice I'm nearly to the ground, and disappointed. Then I remember I can just fly back up into the sky and fall again if I want. :smiley:  

I grab onto the bull and step up onto it. I begin using the bull to sky surf around. I examine my surroundings, And I think about landing somewhere and practicing some skills I've been wanting to relearn to do in my Lucids. But I dismiss the idea, because I'm having to much fun playing around. And don't feel like doing any tasks. I start surfing higher into the sky, when I notice A building with a balcony. 

On the balcony, are to spectacularly beautiful looking women. I swear they are practically glowing with beauty. And the way they are dressed, like old time royalty or something. All I can say is wow!  

I surf down below the balcony, then levitate upwards until I'm level with them.Then say, " Well hello there ladies." But, I then fall off my bull! ::?:  And it goes spinning away. I dive for it, and catch it with no problem. I then surf back over to the balcony, and the ladies seem impressed  that I was able to recover so quickly. I talk with them for just a moment before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

> Caradon, how anyone can get lucid on as little sleep as you get, I don't know. Hmmm, maybe that's your secret--you are REM rebounding all the time...
> 
> I look forward to reading your dream!



I do often get Lucid in the first couple of hours of sleeping. 
I think, I would be getting more Lucids if I slept more though.

Friday nights Lucid is on the bottom of the last page.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Friday nights Lucid is on the bottom of the last page.



 
 ::banana:: Good one! You always seem to have so much fun in your lucids--I always feel more like I'm on a mission.

That's funny about the beaver attack and talking to people about it...

----------


## Sara

> "Maybe it's because, this is all a dream!"  I say. And I start laughing. The girls laugh too, because they think it's a funny idea. I exit the locker room, and I find myself back in some store of the mall. There are people around shopping. And again loudly, I say, " Maybe this is all a dream!" And the people around me start to laugh. And I start laughing so hard, that I must have been laughing in my sleep. Because the joke is going right over their heads. And I'm the only one who knows, that it really is a dream. For some reason I find this to be funny as hell. Then I say, "Man, I've never had so much fun in my entire life!" I start to think about what I might want to do next, when I wake up.



Haha, found it  ::D: 
That sounded like a very entertaining dream!

----------


## raklet

> " Well hello there ladies." But, I then fall off my bull!



Awesome.  You could be in one of those beer commercials....


Smooth.....

Not smooth............... (you  :wink2: )

----------


## mark

woohooo!

Nice man!  :smiley:  I love the insane beaver thing lol I laughed so much at that (again sorry for im sure it was kind of scarry at the time) your animal dreams are just brilliant!

That lucid part was class! I love the bull surfing and the scenery sounds incredible....ha ha that part were you fell off your bull when trying to seem cool was great  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

> Good one! You always seem to have so much fun in your lucids--I always feel more like I'm on a mission.



Thanks Moonbeam!
Maybe you should take a Lucid or two just to enjoy. And have fun doing some spur of the moment thing. For me, having fun is the first priority.There are things I want to do with my Lucids. But right now my first goal is to get my Lucids up to the frequency that I want them. And to have fun in the process.




> That's funny about the beaver attack and talking to people about it...



 Yeah, it's so funny, I got so excited by the animal attack that it didn't quite register that I was dreaming and missed out on getting Lucid a lot earlier. But at least I'm starting to notice animal attacks as dreamsigns.
I noticed it during a giant spider attack last night, but woke up right away.

Finally figured out how to multi quote the same post! is there an easier way though? kind of a pain to type out the quote and name and numbers. ::imslow:: 








> Haha, found it 
> That sounded like a very entertaining dream!



That's really cool that you cared enough to go digging for that dream. And having really no idea where to find it. I really appreciate that!
Yeah, that was a fun long Lucid.





> woohooo!
> 
> Nice man!  I love the insane beaver thing lol I laughed so much at that (again sorry for I'm sure it was kind of scary at the time) your animal dreams are just brilliant!
> 
> That lucid part was class! I love the bull surfing and the scenery sounds incredible....ha ha that part were you fell off your bull when trying to seem cool was great



Thanks Mark, yeah that beaver was pretty funny. It wasn't really all that scary. I got all excited and happy about it. Now if it would have been a bear.. Then I would have been really scared.





> Awesome. You could be in one of those beer commercials....
> 
> Smooth.....
> 
> Not smooth............... (you )



Yeah, that was great! good thing I don't have to worry about that kind of thing in the dream world lol.

----------


## Caradon

Avalanche/spider attack
And an odd experience with the nose RC

There was more to the dream, but the first thing that I can remember is standing on a snowy mountain slope. I begin hearing a roaring rumbling sound, and I realize it's an avalanche coming down on me. Within seconds the snow is rushing over me, and I'm being buried.

I'm only a little scared though, because I think I can escape it. As the snow is rushing around me I'm trying to dig with my hands to keep an opening so that I can breath. But I'm getting packed in tighter and the snow begins to completely cover me. I start to panic a little, but I can still see light through the surface of the snow. I desperately begin trying to dig for the light before I can get buried any deeper. Though I can feel the weight of the snow pushing me down, I'm able to break through the surface with my hands and make an opening to breath.

Lucky for me, the avalanche has now stopped. And I'm able to slowly dig around myself enough to get myself free. Still waist deep in snow, I look up the mountain slope and see some ski patrol skiing down towards me. He starts telling me there is a high avalanche risk right now, and how to tell which areas are most likely to start sliding.

It turns out that he is actually out looking for high risk areas, and starting avalanches to eliminate the risk of accidents. He has some strange tool for starting the avalanches. He leans over some overhang and begins hammering at the edge of it. Then strangely, he pries off this long piece of wood along the lip of the overhang.

The dream shifts and we are no longer on a mountain slope. And he is no longer a ski patrol. We are in some really ugly nasty old basement. And he is some kind of pest control exterminator. he is pulling away wooden trim along the bottom of the wall along the floor. behind every piece that he pulls away, are old forgotten loaves of bread. ::?: 

I see some hole in the wall, and there are some really nasty things living in there. Some of the freakiest looking insects ever are swarming all over. And there are mice crawling through them. I look over and the guy is on the other side of the room. I see him jump back in surprise. And he takes off across the room. 

I now notice that filling half the room is this giant daddy long legs spider. it's legs are so thin that we didn't notice it there before. It starts coming at me, but I'm not all that worried because it seems pretty flimsy and not much of a threat. But as it gets closer I can see that it's round body has these huge mandibles for biting. and it looks like it could be painful. 

Just as it starts coming at my face, I realize I must be dreaming! I reach up to pinch my nose to be sure but I can't breath! What I'm not dreaming!?

I'm not sure what happened exactly, but I'm now laying on my bed with my eyes closed. and I actually was pinching my real nose. I'm not sure if I woke up in the process of reaching up to pinch my nose. Because that's what I thought at first. But that seems odd. I think maybe I woke up, because I actually pinched my nose closed in my sleep and stopped my breathing.

----------


## raklet

> Just as it starts coming at my face, I realize I must be dreaming! I reach up to pinch my nose to be sure but I can't breath! What I'm not dreaming!?



LOL, that's too bad about the reality check.  I've had similar happen to me before.  I tried counting five fingers (all there) and pushing my finger through my palm (solid as could be).  When the check passed I said "Whoa, I'm not dreaming!" And the strangeness of the situation along with that statement caused me to really wake up.

----------


## bro

Caradon...That avalanche sounded rather terrifying...struggling to breathe while getting covered by something (snow)...that's something I dream of too...(trampled, suffocated, etc. :0) Well done on breaking through though!

The basement portion sounded a bit frightening. But clearly you WERE thinking  and did have some level of awareness to be able to question your reality...you were very close  :wink2: ...i'm sure next time you'll get the nail on the head.

----------


## Sara

> I'm not sure what happened exactly, but I'm now laying on my bed with my eyes closed. and I actually was pinching my real nose. I'm not sure if I woke up in the process of reaching up to pinch my nose. Because that's what I thought at first. But that seems odd. I think maybe I woke up, because I actually pinched my nose closed in my sleep and stopped my breathing.



Whahaha, LOL!  ::D: 
How strange you were pinching your 'real' nose while doing it too in the dream. Too bad it woke you up  :Sad: 

Forgot to read your lucid from last friday, about the aerial bull ride, that was awesome! While reading, I imagined myself being one of the female spectators, seeing you do all those tricks in the sky  ::D:

----------


## mark

> Just as it starts coming at my face, I realize I must be dreaming! I reach up to pinch my nose to be sure but I can't breath! What I'm not dreaming!?
> .



Dam!!  ::shock::  I bet that made you panic! I would have had a heart attack if my RC failed in a situation like that! 

Cool dream though that avalanche is great! once again mate you have a totally action packed dream I love it  :boogie:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm not sure what happened exactly, but I'm now laying on my bed with my eyes closed. and I actually was pinching my real nose. I'm not sure if I woke up in the process of reaching up to pinch my nose. Because that's what I thought at first. But that seems odd. I think maybe I woke up, because I actually pinched my nose closed in my sleep and stopped my breathing.



Hmm, I wonder if that is possible (to do that in your sleep).  I've had the nose RC fail before too, as well as the finger thru the hand, and hand-check.  So I didn't jump.  I guess it happens.

----------


## Clairity

> Avalanche
> I begin hearing a roaring rumbling sound, and I realize it's an avalanche coming down on me. Within seconds the snow is rushing over me, and I'm being buried.
> 
> I'm only a little scared though, because I think I can escape it. As the snow is rushing around me I'm trying to dig with my hands to keep an opening so that I can breath. But I'm getting packed in tighter and the snow begins to completely cover me. I start to panic a little, but I can still see light through the surface of the snow. I desperately begin trying to dig for the light before I can get buried any deeper. Though I can feel the weight of the snow pushing me down, I'm able to break through the surface with my hands and make an opening to breath.



Pardon my language but that would have scared the shit out of me!!  ::shock:: 





> Lucky for me, the avalanche has now stopped. And I'm able to slowly dig around myself enough to get myself free. Still waist deep in snow, I look up the mountain slope and see some ski patrol skiing down towards me. He starts telling me there is a high avalanche risk right now, and how to tell which areas are most likely to start sliding.
> 
> It turns out that he is actually out looking for high risk areas, and starting avalanches to eliminate the risk of accidents. He has some strange tool for starting the avalanches. He leans over some overhang and begins hammering at the edge of it.



You know I actually think there are people who do start avalanches for the very reason you dreamed!  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> LOL, that's too bad about the reality check. I've had similar happen to me before. I tried counting five fingers (all there) and pushing my finger through my palm (solid as could be). When the check passed I said "Whoa, I'm not dreaming!" And the strangeness of the situation along with that statement caused me to really wake up.



Yeah, that sucks! I think I may have already been in the process of waking up though.





> Caradon...That avalanche sounded rather terrifying...struggling to breathe while getting covered by something (snow)...that's something I dream of too...(trampled, suffocated, etc. :0) Well done on breaking through though!
> 
> The basement portion sounded a bit frightening. But clearly you WERE thinking and did have some level of awareness to be able to question your reality...you were very close ...i'm sure next time you'll get the nail on the head.



strange as it sounds, I wasn't all that afraid in either situation. There was a moment when the snow was starting to cover me, that I thought maybe I was done for. But I think, it was actually my confidences that stopped the avalanche and enabled me to escape it.





> Whahaha, LOL! 
> How strange you were pinching your 'real' nose while doing it too in the dream. Too bad it woke you up 
> 
> Forgot to read your lucid from last Friday, about the aerial bull ride, that was awesome! While reading, I imagined myself being one of the female spectators, seeing you do all those tricks in the sky



Thanks Sara. Yeah, that was really fun! Hope I get another good one soon!






> Dam!!  I bet that made you panic! I would have had a heart attack if my RC failed in a situation like that! 
> 
> Cool dream though that avalanche is great! once again mate you have a totally action packed dream I love it



Thanks Mark. My feeling was actually of disappointment when that happened lol. 





> Hmm, I wonder if that is possible (to do that in your sleep). I've had the nose RC fail before too, as well as the finger thru the hand, and hand-check. So I didn't jump. I guess it happens.



Well, I know it failed because I was actually pinching my real nose. But what I'm not completely sure of, is if I was still in the dream when I did it.

I have often woken up from dreams reaching, for something that was just in my dream. I think, maybe it was the same kind of thing that happened.





> Pardon my language but that would have scared the shit out of me!! 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I actually think there are people who do start avalanches for the very reason you dreamed!



Well, at least if I would have gotten completely buried. I would have found out soon enough that I could still breath lol. And maybe even gotten Lucid because of it. I actually did have a dream once where I was being buried alive. After the dirt covered me I decided I wanted to make my death quick. So I took a deep breath of dirt. I was surprised to find out I could breath dirt lol! ::lol:: 

Yeah, there are people that do that in real life. I once watched a show about these guys in Alaska. they were firing these grenade type explosives into the side of mountain slopes to create controlled avalanches. Sounds like a fun job.

----------


## Caradon

Sky creature
I'm with my brother in a car. We are just driving out of a parking lot when I see some strange thing flying in the sky. It looks like a huge manta ray, or sting ray, or what ever you call them. I lose sight of it behind some buildings. I tell my brother to look at that thing. We get another look at it, but now it looks like some really odd looking military helicopter. Every time I look away and look back, it always looks a little different.
But it always looks very strange. After a few moments I become Lucid, but the dream fades right away and I wake up. 

well at least I recognized dreamsigns two nights in a row!

Rollerblades in the house.
Yesterday I was thinking, that I should put on my rollerblades and wear them around the house a little. To see if I could bring them into my dream. I didn't actually do it but I ended up dreaming that I did it lol.

It was actually kind of fun. I was skating down the hall and into the bedroom. Then I would spin around in the bedroom with skill. Then skate back out int the hall and into the living room. I was able to skate quite fast regardless of being on dream carpet.
I just kept skating around for a while. there was a few other things involved in the dream but I don't remember them  that well.

Todays Wild attempt
It's been a little while since I've been able to clear my mind enough to try wilding.
Last night I wilded into a scene from on old video game. It was a race track from an old formula one racing game I used to play all the time. Even though it's been years since I played it. and there is tons of tracks in the game. My mind created the track perfectly. I just looked around a little before waking up.

Nothing else real interesting to write about. I didn't sleep in as long as I intended either.

----------


## raklet

I miss rollerblading.  The dream sounds like lots of fun.  I used to rollerblade a lot when I was in college, but now I live on a dirt road with no pavement in sight.  Maybe I need to invent dirt skates.

----------


## Sara

> Rollerblades in the house.
> Yesterday I was thinking, that I should put on my rollerblades and wear them around the house a little. To see if I could bring them into my dream. I didn't actually do it but I ended up dreaming that I did it lol.
> 
> It was actually kind of fun. I was skating down the hall and into the bedroom. Then I would spin around in the bedroom with skill. Then skate back out int the hall and into the living room. I was able to skate quite fast regardless of being on dream carpet.
> I just kept skating around for a while. there was a few other things involved in the dream but I don't remember them  that well.



That sounds like a lot of fun to me!
It's great that you picked up skating, just to be able to do it in your dream. And now you just have to think about it in order to get a skating-dream. COOL!






> I miss rollerblading.  The dream sounds like lots of fun.  I used to rollerblade a lot when I was in college, but now I live on a dirt road with no pavement in sight.  Maybe I need to invent dirt skates.



Something like this?

----------


## mark

> Sky creature.



Nice one on the moment of lucidity! 

sorry maybe this is my obsession with the books coming through but the sky creature sounds a lot like a flyer from the starside on vampire world  :tongue2: 





> Rollerblades in the house..



 ha ha nice one on the idea for inducing roller blading dreams.





> Todays Wild attempt
> .



nice one man! I like that the track was exactly like the game its amazing how accurate our memories can be

----------


## The Cusp

> Avalanche/spider attack
> I look up the mountain slope and see some ski patrol skiing down towards me. He starts telling me there is a high avalanche risk right now



Lol.  I'd be like "No shit Sherlock, what gave it away?"

----------


## Moonbeam

> Last night I wilded into a scene from on old video game. It was a race track from an old formula one racing game I used to play all the time. Even though it's been years since I played it. and there is tons of tracks in the game. My mind created the track perfectly. I just looked around a little before waking up.



Cool!

----------


## Caradon

> I miss rollerblading. The dream sounds like lots of fun. I used to rollerblade a lot when I was in college, but now I live on a dirt road with no pavement in sight. Maybe I need to invent dirt skates.



Is there any parks anywhere near you with paved trails?
One of the nice things about Minnesota, is that there are parks and trails everywhere. I do a lot biking too.





> That sounds like a lot of fun to me!
> It's great that you picked up skating, just to be able to do it in your dream. And now you just have to think about it in order to get a skating-dream. COOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this?



Oh my god, I have to have a pair of those! That would be great for up at the cabin. I bet those would really be Lucidity inducing skates. Flying down grassy hills and stuff. Though I'd probably end up breaking my neck first lol.
I could get pulled behind the four wheeler with a rope. ::bowdown:: 
I better not get carried away.





> Nice one on the moment of lucidity! 
> 
> sorry maybe this is my obsession with the books coming through but the sky creature sounds a lot like a flyer from the starside on vampire world 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha nice one on the idea for inducing roller blading dreams.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mark! yeah, That thing was just like one of those flyers. I didn't even think of it until you mentioned it.





> Lol. I'd be like "No shit Sherlock, what gave it away?"



Ha! yeah I was thinking that too.




> Cool!



Yeah! I managed to wild a little bit last night as well.
And a full blown Lucid too!  :boogie:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Something like this?



That is totally cool!  Caradon, you need those!  I want some too!

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/November/27/2007
Lucid Dream # 53 of 2007
spontaneous Lucidity!

The first thing I remember is exiting an apartment, and walking down the hall. There is a Japanese lady that I recognize as the land lady. As I walk by, she is running this line of what looks like white yarn, between the two walls at the top of a stairway, that leads down to a lower level. somehow I am aware, that she is making some kind of supernatural barrier against evil forces.(I think I got that from the movie Skeleton Key.)

I continue on down the hall. I am on my way to some other room. I don't remember why I wanted to go there. I get to the other room and the door is locked. So I head back to the apartment. On my way back, I stop at the top of the stairway. the stairway goes down to a landing, and then turns right around a corner and continues down. I can't see around the corner, But I hear something strange. Something that sounds very scary to me, is making it's way up the stairs.

I look down at the floor,  and the white line barrier is no longer there. I get a little scared and run the rest of the way back to my apartment. I pull open the door and step inside. There is a Japanese man in the room. I begin to shut the door behind me when Lucidity spontaneously washes over me.

 I can hardly believe how easy I just became fully Lucid. Excited and a little jittery, I try not to let myself get to excited. I'm a little nervous about losing the dream because of the last two I lost right away. I decide to finish closing the door and I lock it. I turn back and the Japanese man is still standing there. I'm actually in some really odd dream scenario of a supernatural Japanese horror movie. The lighting in the room is a strange dull green color. The whole dream is very creepy, But, fully Lucid  I'm not even the slightest bit afraid.

A strange silliness comes over me. I raise my hands in the air, and begin playing air guitar. And I start singing/chanting, "This is a dream, this is a dream dream yeah!" over and over. In a kind of heavy metal way. I want to make sure I do something fun before I wake up. So I run across the room up the wall, across the ceiling, and down the wall on the opposite side.

 I make three fast loops around the walls and ceiling.  All the while playing my air guitar and singing my dumb song. And also as I'm doing my loops I keep seeing bright flashes of white light. They seem to be coming from outside the apartment. So between the green lighting, the flashes of light, and my little metal song while doing loops across the ceiling. It all fits together in an odd way to make an interesting experience.

The horror theme is still going on. After the third loop I stop in the middle of the room.
The Japanese guy is still there, and he just looks terrified out of his mind. he starts to stutter. "I sa. sa. saw them."  Then I say, " Oh? you saw "them" huh?  how awful  for you." This is supposed to be a scary dream, but I find it quite humorous.

 I turn to leave the apartment, and I notice blood seeping out of one wall near the ceiling and running down the wall. in typical horror movie fashion. I just kind of take note of it, then ignore it. I then head toward the apartment door. The door bursts open before I get there. And Two big Japanese guys in suits come rushing into the room.

I throw my hands up into the air, in a semblance of surprise and fear. And I say, "Oh my god! You must be "them"! Then I just start laughing. I was getting such a kick out of this dream. But then I wake up. :Sad: 

Wish I would have had more time to explore this freaky scenario. It would have been cool to run into some of the things they have in Japanese horror movies. But seeing how I wasn't afraid. The dream probably would have changed into something else.

----------


## bro

Hahahh...Caradon! This one is classic..

Am I in the mood for one of these..

It sounds like you truly enjoyed this from beggining to end and made the best of it...You must have had some high-level lucidity to be able to laugh at all the horror-themed scenario characters and rooms...I would have been a bit weirded out, even fully lucid. I'm a big fan of Japanese horror so I know just how creepy they can get...I'm glad you had a fun time airguitaring and doing those little loopdi-loops..haaaha. 

That ending.. "You must be them"..you had me very amused with that.

Well done, quite a good spontaneous LD.

----------


## Caradon

> That is totally cool! Caradon, you need those! I want some too!



Yeah, I'm going to see if I can find some, and find out how much they cost.

Thanks for posting that Sara!

----------


## Caradon

> Hahahh...Caradon! This one is classic..
> 
> Am I in the mood for one of these..
> 
> It sounds like you truly enjoyed this from beggining to end and made the best of it...You must have had some high-level lucidity to be able to laugh at all the horror-themed scenario characters and rooms...I would have been a bit weirded out, even fully lucid. I'm a big fan of Japanese horror so I know just how creepy they can get...I'm glad you had a fun time airguitaring and doing those little loopdi-loops..haaaha. 
> 
> That ending.. "You must be them"..you had me very amused with that.
> 
> Well done, quite a good spontaneous LD.



Thanks bro!  That was a lot of fun. Yeah I was fully Lucid. I've had a lot of experience with facing nightmares in Lucids. So nothing really scares me when I'm fully aware it's a dream. And I know that absolutely nothing can harm me. I actually enjoy proving that to myself over and over again.
It's a great feeling to know your invincible.

----------


## bro

> It's a great feeling to know your invincible.



You're exactly right...it is. Even with nightmares though, sometimes I fail to shake that uneasy feeling...it's great that you were able to do that





> I actually enjoy proving that to myself over and over again.



hehe, yeah..I've yet to face some childhood nightmare closet monsters in an LD but you know, it's a good idea.

----------


## Sara

> I make three fast loops around the walls and ceiling.  All the while playing my air guitar and singing my dumb song. And also as I'm doing my loops I keep seeing bright flashes of white light. They seem to be coming from outside the apartment. So between the green lighting, the flashes of light, and my little metal song while doing loops across the ceiling. It all fits together in an odd way to make an interesting experience.



LOL you seriously made me laugh with that! Sounds great! Running up the wall, over the ceiling and back again... Good inspiration for me to try once! (better than those attacking animals  :;-):  )






> The Japanese guy is still there, and he just looks terrified out of his mind. he starts to stutter. "I sa. sa. saw them."  Then I say, " Oh? you saw "them" huh?  how awful  for you." This is supposed to be a scary dream, but I find it quite humorous.



Ohh, you're not nice to that man! He didn't know it was just a dream  ::mrgreen:: 





> I throw my hands up into the air, in a semblance of surprise and fear. And I say, "Oh my god! You must be "them"! Then I just start laughing. I was getting such a kick out of this dream. But then I wake up.



Ah, isn't that annoying to wake up just when the fun is starting... Well, at least you had some good fun at the start  ::D: 
I guess that laughing is also a kind of excitement, which makes you wake up.

Oh, and on the skates: try to search google for 'all terrain skates' or 'off road skates' and you'll find loads of shops that sell them  :smiley:  I think on buying a pair myself too, because I'm training my young horse to pull me while I'm on skates. It would be nicer to go into the forest than staying on the same boring road.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I I raise my hands in the air, and begin playing air guitar. And I start singing/chanting, "This is a dream, this is a dream dream yeah!" over and over. In a kind of heavy metal way. 
> 
> Then I say, " Oh? you saw "them" huh? how awful for you." This is supposed to be a scary dream, but I find it quite humorous.



That is really one of your more hilarious dreams!  I love how the dream tries to continue in a horror theme, but you totally ignore it!  Wow--it really makes you wonder about the mind and dreaming and what the heck is going on.

----------


## raklet

@ Sara

Thanks for posting those skates.  They look awesome.  Can you imagine the work it would be getting them going on flat ground that is dirt and rocks?  Hmmmm, I need to tie a tow rope to the four wheeler and have it pull me around on those things.  Now theres a dream image for you, Caradon!


@ Caradon

Great lucid.  It was hilarious.

----------


## mark

ha ha nice man that was totally great! plus it was such a well thought out dream if you know what I mean lol

The white string and the random noises probably would have freaked me out  ::shock:: 

ha ha air guitar! totally class  :tongue2:  I really like the running up the walls and across the ceiling is brilliant! and dam did I laugh at the stuttering guy and the way you reacted to the suited men was brilliant lol

----------


## The Cusp

> I run across the room up the wall, across the ceiling, and down the wall on the opposite side.
> 
>  I make three fast loops around the walls and ceiling.  All the while playing my air guitar and singing my dumb song.



Nice moves.  Especially the air guitar song!

----------


## Caradon

> You're exactly right...it is. Even with nightmares though, sometimes I fail to shake that uneasy feeling...it's great that you were able to do that
> 
> hehe, yeah..I've yet to face some childhood nightmare closet monsters in an LD but you know, it's a good idea.



Yeah, it's fun overcoming nightmares. One thing you can to to gain confidence. Is practice trying to destroy your dream body. I've done a lot of that before.




> LOL you seriously made me laugh with that! Sounds great! Running up the wall, over the ceiling and back again... Good inspiration for me to try once! (better than those attacking animals  )
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, you're not nice to that man! He didn't know it was just a dream 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, isn't that annoying to wake up just when the fun is starting... Well, at least you had some good fun at the start 
> ...



Yeah that was kind of rude of me lol. But, it was really just part of how I was defying the dream.

That sounds like a good idea getting pulled by a horse on skates. You could start a new sport! 





> That is really one of your more hilarious dreams! I love how the dream tries to continue in a horror theme, but you totally ignore it! Wow--it really makes you wonder about the mind and dreaming and what the heck is going on.



Thanks Moonbeam! I think, that if I would have been in the dream much longer, it probably would have conformed to my mood. Like if I managed to leave the apartment and go outside. things would have been different once I got outside. But who knows.





> @ Sara
> 
> Thanks for posting those skates. They look awesome. Can you imagine the work it would be getting them going on flat ground that is dirt and rocks? Hmmmm, I need to tie a tow rope to the four wheeler and have it pull me around on those things. Now theres a dream image for you, Caradon!
> 
> 
> @ Caradon
> 
> Great lucid. It was hilarious.



I was thinking they might be hard work too. But you never know, it may not be as hard as all that. plus, there is always the hills. And using the four wheeler sounds great. I'm probably going to try that.




> ha ha nice man that was totally great! plus it was such a well thought out dream if you know what I mean lol
> 
> The white string and the random noises probably would have freaked me out 
> 
> ha ha air guitar! totally class  I really like the running up the walls and across the ceiling is brilliant! and dam did I laugh at the stuttering guy and the way you reacted to the suited men was brilliant lol



Thanks Mark. Yeah, I do try to describe them as well as I can.





> Nice moves. Especially the air guitar song!



thanks, It's funny how I so often do the first ridiculous random thing that comes into my mind once I get Lucid.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/November/28/2007
Lucid Dream # 54 of 2007
Reality check induced Lucidity
Shared dreaming experiment Lucid

I give Pj the credit for this Lucid. Because the real Pj, literally caused me to have this dream.

The dream takes place at a town house I used to live as a kid. The first thing I remember is that Moonbeam, and a man I assume to be Pj, because he is the head of the shared dreaming experiment, is at the town house with me. They have all this electronic equipment set up on tables in the kitchen. It's kind of like, when you watch a show about a haunted house, and the ghost hunters bring all their gear in with them.

There is another man there now. he walks up and asks what we are doing. I say," We go into dreams and do fun stuff like this." I then reach up and pinch my nose. And I can breath. :boogie: I'm Like WTF, this is a dream now?  I'm now 99&#37; sure I'm dreaming,
but I had only pinched my nose for a second. The man I was talking to, has walked away, and out the front door. I follow him out. Once outside, I do another reality check to make sure. Yup, I'm definitely dreaming for sure! The man is walking away and I yell to him."Hey, we go into dreams and do fun stuff like this!"

I then begin doing hand springs across the yard and all the way to the road. Once I get to the edge of the road. I spring into the air, get into a tuck position and begin spinning into farwards flips. I kind of hover in the air and spin like a ball several times.
Then land on my feet in the road. I then decide I'm going to do cartwheels back up to the house. 

But now gravity has become very realistic. I do probably the worst dream cartwheel ever. About as good as if it were real life. I try to immediately go into another one but I just fall down. I give up on that. I get up and run back up to the house. I have to tell Moonbeam and Pj that we are in a dream right now.

I'm all excited, and I pull open the door real fast and run into the house. I run into the kitchen, and Moonbeam, and Pj are there doing something with their equipment. Taking electronic measurements of the dream world or something. ::lol:: 

I say,"Hey you guys, this is a dream right now!" They both look over at me, and Moonbeam says something about she has to check one of her computers to confirm it. ::lol:: .  I say, "No trust me this is a dream. Do a reality check right now!"

Neither of them do reality checks, but they both believe me now. Moonbeam gets up and starts doing perfect cartwheels out into the living room. I say," Aren't you glad I was paying attention!" And I follow her out to the living room. I notice this ceramic figurine of a mountain lion on a shelf.( which I actually have in real life.) Moonbeam has sat down on the couch now.

I say, "Hey Moonbeam, check out the detail of this thing. And I pick up the figurine off the shelf.( This is a pretty magical moment, because I actually believe that this is the real Moonbeam and we are both Lucid in the same dream.) I carry the figurine over to her and  I sit down on the couch. I hand Moonbeam the figurine, and she turns it around in her hands examining it.

Then, to my complete astonishment. She opens her mouth, and stuffs the figurine into her mouth, and begins to swallow it. ::shock::  I almost lose lucidity because I get worried that if this isn't really a dream, she may hurt herself. But, then she has the whole thing swallowed no problem. ::lol::  I laugh, because I know she did that just to mess with me.
Moonbeam laughs too, and pats her stomach. Then, I start to worry about how much time I have before I wake up. And of course, that makes me wake up. :Sad: 

Note to self. Stop thinking about waking up while in Lucid Dreams!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I hand Moonbeam the figurine, and she turns it around in her hands examining it.
> 
> 
> Then, to my complete astonishment. She opens her mouth, and stuffs the figurine into her mouth, and begins to swallow it. I almost lose lucidity because I get worried that if this isn't really a dream, she may hurt herself. But, then she has the whole thing swallowed no problem. I laugh, because I know she did that just to mess with me.
> Moonbeam laughs too, and pats her stomach. Then, I start to worry about how much time I have before I wake up. And of course, that makes me wake up.



 ::laughhard::  Caradon!  That dream started out so great...but then:  I can't believe you dreamed that I ate a moutain lion (figurine)!  Now I know what you really think about me... ::shakehead2::   (I know, I had too many eating-dreams, and that's why!)

I was just looking thru my DJ and I saw a long time ago where you were going to give me cake in a dream to eat.  ::?:  Not knick-knacks.

I can't believe you are lucid _again_!  You are doing so well.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, I remember that cake now lol. I forgot about that. I wasn't expecting you to eat that mountain lion. It caught me totally off guard. But, I think thats why you did it.

Thanks, I actually realized I was dreaming five times in the last six days! :boogie: 
Only three of them became good Lucids though.

----------


## bro

Oh man..you really do know how to have fun in those LD's. It's strange, i've always thought a concept like that, of actually entering dreams with others was really very fascinating...I've had 1 like this, but nowhere near to this extent or clarity...even if it wasn't shared it certainly seemed to be great!...I know about those magical moments as you said when you were certain it was the real Moonbeam...I was once lucid and telling my brother to remember this dream..utterly convinced it was him :p. 

Like you, I'm beggining to see, worrying about the time left in a dream is only detrimental to making it last...relaxation and beleif that it can go as long as you want it, I think, are key...    Well done again Caradon, you seem to be on a roll :p

PS- I seem to recall Moonbeams food dreams as well  ::roll::  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

Thanks bro! Yeah, I seem to wake up or have a false awakening just about every time I start thinking about it. It's hard to avoid thinking about though.

----------


## raklet

> Then, to my complete astonishment. She opens her mouth, and stuffs the figurine into her mouth, and begins to swallow it.



Thanks for the good laugh.  It was so funny I almost had tears rolling down my cheeks.

----------


## bro

> Thanks bro! Yeah, I seem to wake up or have a false awakening just about every time I start thinking about it. It's hard to avoid thinking about though.



Yarr...well, it takes practice but I think that thought can be pushed out..subtly..after all you don't want to feel there's any limits on your experience...And there don't have to be...I usually work on making it more vivid by using the 5 senses..at least that's a goal of mine and has worked in the past. Maybe by doing that as opposed to worrying, convincing yourself that lucidity can last, and you're just going to make it all more vivid, will help.

Another things i've noticed is that you can begin to take advantage of re-entering...That's a technique I'm sure, I don't recall from who, but just laying there as you feel yourself rising to the "surface" of a lucid, and just sinking right back in...not too hard at all :smiley:  ...Works best in a nap I think.

----------


## Sara

> Then, to my complete astonishment. She opens her mouth, and stuffs the figurine into her mouth, and begins to swallow it. I almost lose lucidity because I get worried that if this isn't really a dream, she may hurt herself. But, then she has the whole thing swallowed no problem. I laugh, because I know she did that just to mess with me.



Hahahaha, that part made me laugh so hard, my flatmates were wondering if something was wrong with me, laughing all alone behind my pc  ::D: 

Another great lucid with so much fun, very enjoyable and inspirational :-)

Now I only wonder: how did the real pj cause this lucid dream?

----------


## mark

ha ha ha love it!

I laughed when your cartwheels failed and you fell in front of that man lol

ha ha and moonbeam eating the mountain lion lol  ::bowdown::  dam that made me laugh!

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for all the comments everybody!

Bro, I think my waking up to soon is just a temporary mental trap a got myself into. because of a couple of Lucids I woke up from to soon.
So I started worrying about it.

I'm sure I'll get over it. Especially if I keep getting Lucid More frequently.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/November/30/2007
Lucid Dream # 55 of 2007
Spontaneous Lucidity!

I don't remember much of the dream. I'm in a mall when I become Lucid. I'm assuming it was spontaneous. I don't remember anything abnormal going on. And I didn't do any reality checks or even question it much. I just knew. But I'm immediately over come by sexual desire. :Oops:  I run around the mall a little. And I then approach the first attractive female DC I come across. She is near the entranceway of one of the mall shops. I don't say anything to her, I just begin kissing her. She does not resist at all, she responds to my advances. there is a few moments of making out. And I'm very fascinated by how pleasantly realistic her lips feel on mine. We would have ended up having sex right there, but I woke up! :Sad: 

I generally always wake up during sexual Lucids. But I usually get farther than that lol.
I actually went to sleep with the intention of interrogating a DC. But there was only one thing on my mind in this Lucid. ::lol:: 

But one more Lucid for the last night of November! :woohoo:

----------


## Moonbeam

> But one more Lucid for the last night of November!



 ::banana::  :boogie: You had a great month!

----------


## bro

Yeahh, that's premature errrrr--- um, "excitement" for you..too much of it will wake you. 

Awesome though...Way to Pimp!  :wink2:  Congratulations on the spontaneous LD, aren't they a nice treat when you have to do absolutely nothing and you find yourself encompassed by your own world? Our minds do such a good job of replicating life in dreams..even lips..your description got me thinking of possibilities for my own lucids! Gah..I love that. Hmm, sound like i'll have to come hang with you in that dream-mall..could be fun ::lol:: .

Well done on this lucid on the last of the month..a good way to end it!

----------


## Caradon

> You had a great month!



Thanks! The best thing about this month, is that I got to be Lucid with both Moonbeam and Twoshadows!




> Yeahh, that's premature errrrr--- um, "excitement" for you..too much of it will wake you. 
> 
> Awesome though...Way to Pimp!  Congratulations on the spontaneous LD, aren't they a nice treat when you have to do absolutely nothing and you find yourself encompassed by your own world? Our minds do such a good job of replicating life in dreams..even lips..your description got me thinking of possibilities for my own lucids! Gah..I love that. Hmm, sound like i'll have to come hang with you in that dream-mall..could be fun.
> 
> Well done on this lucid on the last of the month..a good way to end it!



Thanks bro, Yeah I have to figure out how to not wake up from those kind of dreams. But then, I want to have Lucids I can write about. I'm much more shy than Mark.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks bro, Yeah I have to figure out how to not wake up from those kind of dreams. But then, I want to have Lucids I can write about. I'm much more shy than Mark.



You can put in "Censored" at the critical parts. :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

True, good thinking.

----------


## bro

Yeah..I did that for a few of mine. Only put what your comfortable with.. it's not worth posting risky or embarassing stuff on a public forum...unless you want to of course..

----------


## mark

> Thanks bro, Yeah I have to figure out how to not wake up from those kind of dreams. But then, I want to have Lucids I can write about. I'm much more shy than Mark.



 :Oops: 

ha ha err yeah...  ::D: 

nice one on the lucid, dont worry about that stuff, I dont think it is anything to be ashamed of after all its perfectly natural  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

> ha ha err yeah... 
> 
> nice one on the lucid, dont worry about that stuff, I dont think it is anything to be ashamed of after all its perfectly natural



Lol, Thanks Mark!

----------


## bro

Hehe...and the taboo sexual ones get lots of attention...no shame! :boogie:

----------


## Caradon

> Hehe...and the taboo sexual ones get lots of attention...no shame!



Yeah they do, people really like reading that stuff. It is entertaining.

I had a really crazy surreal dream. Cartoon Like creatures in a war outside a  tall building I was in that was half destroyed. And a giant so big it was actually picking up my building and shaking it. It reached in and pulled my brother out, then tossed him over it's shoulder, sending him flying, to eventually bounce along the ground in the distance.

I was writing it in detail, but I got kicked off the internet somehow and lost it.

I so nearly stayed in a WILD last night! I kept fading in and out of the same dream scene fully Lucid for a long time. When the dream would fade out, I would be back in it again almost instantly. And I just kind of stayed calm, and went with the flow of what was happening. and kind of observed things knowing it was a dream. After quite a while of this, I suddenly realized how close I was to getting a real WILD going. I then got kind of excited and ruined my focus, and lost it all together.

----------


## bro

Hmmm, that is quite surreal..sounds kind of like "Godzilla"..tossing your brother off into the distance and picking up the building..i'd have loved to have seen your dream face at that instant, seeing those events occur..haha.

Ah, Congrats on the WILD/near WILD..! I've had many near misses like that. You definetely have got skill..it's a matter of just riding the feeling, regulating your emotions...it's good to have interest, but not too much. Maybe next time it will be a full blown WILD..just a matter of time.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Hmmm, that is quite surreal..sounds kind of like "Godzilla"..tossing your brother off into the distance and picking up the building..i'd have loved to have seen your dream face at that instant, seeing those events occur..haha.
> 
> Ah, Congrats on the WILD/near WILD..! I've had many near misses like that. You definetely have got skill..it's a matter of just riding the feeling, regulating your emotions...it's good to have interest, but not too much. Maybe next time it will be a full blown WILD..just a matter of time.



Some day...

Well, I did do a good one once a long time ago, completely by accident.

----------


## Pancaka

Well first off WOW! Nice dreams, nice skates, spontaneous lucidity, and...well... :Oops: 

Is spontaneous lucidity normal? If not then you might be some kind of hyper dreamer. You are very dedicated and involved with your dreams. I, however, fear that I am not dedicated enough to my dreams. I don't do RC's often, I don't check for dream signs (mostly cuz I don't know 'em that well), I don't keep my dream journal up to date. I'm glad to say I did have a moment and it was better and lasted a bit longer and I levitated (YES!). I take somewhat of an opposition to dream sex, being 16. If I am not legally permitted in the real world I assume I should remain a lawful and good person until I am legally permitted...at which time I will have a LUCID ORGY!!!!! Just kidding.

I have some new art on my "Myspace." I'd appreciate it if you guys took a peek and gave me some feedback.
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...lbumId=1067906

Later (and sorry again for the long messages, but I don't check as often as I should)!

----------


## Caradon

> Well first off WOW! Nice dreams, nice skates, spontaneous lucidity, and...well...
> 
> Is spontaneous lucidity normal? If not then you might be some kind of hyper dreamer. You are very dedicated and involved with your dreams. I, however, fear that I am not dedicated enough to my dreams. I don't do RC's often, I don't check for dream signs (mostly cuz I don't know 'em that well), I don't keep my dream journal up to date. I'm glad to say I did have a moment and it was better and lasted a bit longer and I levitated (YES!). I take somewhat of an opposition to dream sex, being 16. If I am not legally permitted in the real world I assume I should remain a lawful and good person until I am legally permitted...at which time I will have a LUCID ORGY!!!!! Just kidding.
> 
> I have some new art on my "Myspace." I'd appreciate it if you guys took a peek and gave me some feedback.
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...lbumId=1067906
> 
> Later (and sorry again for the long messages, but I don't check as often as I should)!



Congratulations On that Lucid!
You don't really have to know your dreamsigns that well to watch for them.
Just keep questioning whether or not your dreaming, and looking around to see if anything is abnormal or out of place. Because the more you do that, the more likely you will do that while sleeping. The real goal is just to get yourself to question if your dreaming while in the dream. After a while you will remember certain dreamsigns. And it also definitely helps if you can remember to do reality checks. but you can get Lucid without them, and often, if you work at it. I'm just now starting to use reality checks, but I'm glad I'm finally doing it.

No, Spontaneous Lucidity happens less often but it is normal. Most of the time it only happens to me when I'm getting a lot of Lucids. Because the more I'm Lucid, the more I get used to the feeling of being in the dream.
And then it gets easier to recognize. But sometimes if I go to sleep with a strong enough intention to get Lucid, spontaneous Lucidity will occur that way too. My first two Lucids were spontaneous ones, because of using sheer force of will to induce them.

I tried to check out your link, but it says I have to log in first.

----------


## Clairity

> A Lucid Dream
> I generally always wake up during sexual Lucids. But I usually get farther than that lol.
> I actually went to sleep with the intention of interrogating a DC.



Well I guess that's one way of doing it! LOL!!

----------


## Caradon

> Well I guess that's one way of doing it! LOL!!



LOL Yeah, That wasn't quite the type of interrogation I had in mind though.


Partial Lucidity
Best dreamsign noticed then dismissed!

I had this fat ski. It was a lot like a snowboard, but I was thinking of it as a ski. I take it to the top of a hill. The hill has no snow, it's all grass. I start skiing down, and I get going pretty good. I hit a jump at the bottom of the hill, and get so much air I'm flying.
instantly I'm Lucid "Woo hooo, this is a dream," I shout. Then I think to myself, cool all I have to do, to have a Lucid Dream, is ski down a hill and hit a jump. ::?:  I then get confused, and I wonder how I could be in a dream just from hitting a jump lol! I then pretty much lose Lucidity. I ride the momentum through the air on my ski and I easily land on a patch of grass.

 Even though I'm thinking I'm in the real world I'm very psyched and excited. I see another small hill that could work like a jump.  I get a running start, and just before getting to the hill, I drop the ski to the ground and jump on. I hit the hill and shoot straight up into the sky. As I gain altitude I lean backwards into end over end back flips.(that was pretty cool, I normally do that while free falling in Lucids.)

Once I reach the peak of my height, I stretch out like a sky diver does and start free falling. I start thinking about my fear of heights, And I think that it's so cool that my experience with Lucid Dreaming has helped me get over that. And I'm not afraid at all.
Though I am kind of wondering how I could fall from this kind of height without being harmed.

I then start using the ski to fly with. I'm standing on it and I'm able to catch air currents, to gain more altitude. I sky surf around a little then land on the branch of a tall tree. I see a guy that I work with, and I shout down,"hey look at me!" He points up and says,"Hey look out!" I look up and see this strange looking helicopter. It has a square passenger box like a cable care or something. And it is filled with people.

I jump off the tree, and catch some air currents. All the people are staring at me out the window. I decide to mess with them and I surf up near the windows and shout, "hey you forgot me! I have my ticket! I have my ticket!" While frantically waving my arms.  While doing this I wake up.

I'm so annoyed that I lost this Lucid. With all the Lucids I've had lately I should have had this one in the bag for sure! :Mad: 
It was a lot of fun anyway though.

I slept eight hours, and had a long crazy night of really intense dreams.
One really scary nightmare about a monster from deep within the earth. It came out of a cave and was hunting a group of us. I spent most of my time trying to hide from it.
And I could always hear the horrible screams of the people the monster caught up to and killed. 

I nearly became Lucid a couple of other times too. I don't have time to write all of them down.

----------


## bro

Hey...congrats! a lucid... 

Perhaps next time you'll be able to hang onto it a bit longer and not be distracted by so many interesting dream-things

hahah..so wait, If I ski down a hill and hit a jump, I'll get lucid? Hehe..it must have been funny thinking about that idea..though soon it switched to flying on the air currents..typical dream unpredictability..I've flown like that too, not with a big ski though, with a pool sloat, flapping it like a wing.

Sounds like it was fun messing with the people while flying with the..er-- ski.."I've got my ticket!" :tongue2: 

The next dream sounds like it could have been a story of sorts...monster coming out of the earth. Must have been frightening hearing those screams ::shock:: 

Well done and good recall

----------


## mark

ha ha well even though the whole thing wasnt lucid it was still a cool and fun dream lol

 :smiley:  ::bowdown::

----------


## Caradon

Thanks to Oneironaut, I now know how to copy and move posts! So I brought my Lucid task from May 2007 here to my journal.

Lucid task for the month of May 2007 completed
Uproot a tree and make it walk.

This is also the first good Lucid I had after joining the forum.

I am in an apartment with an old friend, when I suddenly become Lucid for no reason. My friend has the refrigerator door open, and is going through stuff.
I think he is getting ready to make something to eat. I tell him he should quit doing what he is doing. because this is a dream, and he is wasting time. to my surprise he actually believes me. I don't think of the Lucid task right away.
The first thing that I think of doing, is pinching my nose and trying to breath.
I have wanted to try this since reading about it here. I tell my friend about it, and we are both sitting there pinching our noses and trying to breath.
It takes me a few times to get it right. But eventually I have my nose pinched, and I am breathing fine.(it's kind of cool) 

So, my friend and I, walk out into the living room. I am all excited, and doing kind of an happy dance. And I am levitating pretty much everything in the room. I have stuff floating around all over the place. suddenly, I hear my friend say "Check this out." So I turn and Look. There are three copper colored bars, protruding from the top of his skull. The bars curve forward, and there are light bulbs screwed into the ends of them. It's Like there is a lamp stuck in his head. His eyes are open very wide, and bugging out of there sockets.
And also, his eyes are rolling wildly in different directions. He has his hands above his head, and is holding onto the light bulbs and turning them.
(I never saw anything quite like it before) I say "whoa cool trick man! 

I then run up the side of the wall. I jump off the wall, and try to spin through the air, and land on my feet. But I end up falling on my ass. I am thinking, man I have better skills than that! Now I am thinking, well I'm here Lucid, and I have no Idea what I want to do next. And I am thinking about how I had just mentioned, being in this situation, in a post on DV.

Then I think Holy crap! The Lucid task! I get really excited, and I take off running towards the door. I spin once, hoping that it will help keep me in the dream long enough. I yank the door open, and go running down the hall as fast as I can. I get outside, and it is a little dark out. Suddenly, my eye lids
feel real heavy. I am thinking, its because I don't have my glasses on. But I'm like, that can't be right, I don't need glasses in a dream. Then, Oh I bet it's because I'm stoned, That makes sense. ( I have not smoked pot in a lot of years) I stopped thinking about it and the sensation went away. I went looking for a tree. In front of the building was a group of medium size trees.
It's pretty windy, and the trees are blowing around wildly. I reach out with my thoughts, and levitate the tree right out of the ground. The tree is now floating through the air, with it's roots dangling. Hmm, the task is make a tree walk, not fly! Now I notice that the trees are laughing at me.(kind of fascinating) So, I lower the tree so it's touching the ground. I make it kind of hop along a little bit. But it's roots are not moving, so it's not walking! I decide, I am going to put it back in the ground, and try all over. I lower it into the ground. But I lose control of it's descent, and it sinks into the earth,
and Vanishes. So I try pulling it back up again. As I do, the top most branches appear. And they now look like, silvery metal tentacles. And they are whipping around all over. I am struggling with getting this thing out of the ground, when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

> Hey...congrats! a lucid... 
> 
> Perhaps next time you'll be able to hang onto it a bit longer and not be distracted by so many interesting dream-things
> 
> hahah..so wait, If I ski down a hill and hit a jump, I'll get lucid? Hehe..it must have been funny thinking about that idea..though soon it switched to flying on the air currents..typical dream unpredictability..I've flown like that too, not with a big ski though, with a pool sloat, flapping it like a wing.
> 
> Sounds like it was fun messing with the people while flying with the..er-- ski.."I've got my ticket!"
> 
> The next dream sounds like it could have been a story of sorts...monster coming out of the earth. Must have been frightening hearing those screams
> ...



Thanks bro, I think part of the reason I didn't get Lucid this time, was because of the B6 I took. It made my dreams feel different so it actually made it harder to become Lucid. But it was a fun ride.





> ha ha well even though the whole thing wasnt lucid it was still a cool and fun dream lol



Yeah, Even though I was thinking it was real. It was still a lot like being Lucid anyway.

----------


## Clairity

> Partial Lucidity
> Best dreamsign noticed then dismissed!
> I sky surf around a little then land on the branch of a tall tree.



"Sky surf" what a great name for a great activity! I envy you this dream (lucid or not).  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> So, my friend and I, walk out into the living room. I am all excited, and doing kind of an happy dance. And I am levitating pretty much everything in the room. I have stuff floating around all over the place. suddenly, I hear my friend say "Check this out." So I turn and Look. There are three copper colored bars, protruding from the top of his skull. The bars curve forward, and there are light bulbs screwed into the ends of them. It's Like there is a lamp stuck in his head. His eyes are open very wide, and bugging out of there sockets.
> And also, his eyes are rolling wildly in different directions. He has his hands above his head, and is holding onto the light bulbs and turning them.
> (I never saw anything quite like it before) I say "whoa cool trick man!



You never saw anything quite like it before?! No, me either!

That has got to be one of the more bizarre, hilarious images I've ever seen described in a dream. ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

> "Sky surf" what a great name for a great activity! I envy you this dream (lucid or not).



Thank's Clairity, I do really love those kind of dreams. I can't get enough of that stuff.





> You never saw anything quite like it before?! No, me either!
> 
> That has got to be one of the more bizarre, hilarious images I've ever seen described in a dream.



LOL Yeah, it seems like when my DC's get Lucid, They are trying to pay me back for all the times I freak them out. ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/November/4/2007
Lucid Dream # 56 of 2007
Best dreamsign noticed.
A short one but I'm counting it.

I'm at the cabin riding the four wheeler. The trails through the woods are now a track.
I'm flying down the trail, when I come to a burm. The burm does a complete U. I'm not sure I can use it the same way I do with my dirt bike. But I go into the burm all out anyway. I lean into the corner and am able to get through the burm fine. When I come out of it, there are big rocks sticking up out of the ground. I'm barely able to get by them, but I find the perfect line and make it through.

I'm now lined up perfectly to hit this big double jump that's coming up. I'm feeling pretty brave, and I just punch it full throttle. I pick up speed so fast it's unreal.
I then hit the face of the jump! Airborne, and Lucid! My momentum Just carries me higher and higher. And I fly along on the four wheeler. As I gain altitude the forest spreads out below me in an amazing scenic display. I just fly along enjoying the ride for a while until I wake up.

----------


## Moonbeam

You know, if we were having a lucid-dream contest, I think you'd win.   Pretty soon you're going to be lucid all night, every night!  ::shock:: 

Fun dream--as usual!

----------


## bro

Caradon! That's a fantastic lucid dream...pure fun it sounds like..it's lucky you took that big risk with the jump..certainly paid off  ::D: ...

----------


## Caradon

> You know, if we were having a lucid-dream contest, I think you'd win. Pretty soon you're going to be lucid all night, every night! 
> 
> Fun dream--as usual!



Thanks. Boy that would be nice to be Lucid all night every night. that's the goal anyway. :smiley:  I could do a lot of experiments then. Hopefully I can keep from getting distracted and keep them going. It seems like something always comes up right at the wrong time. ::?: 




> Caradon! That's a fantastic lucid dream...pure fun it sounds like..it's lucky you took that big risk with the jump..certainly paid off ...



Yeah, that's my best way to become Lucid is off jumps like that. I can't believe I screwed up on the last one with the ski.

I think I'm going to skip the B6 next weekend. I think that actually screwed me up. It altered the way my dreams feel. And I think, recognizing the feeling of the dream, is one of the most important factors.

----------


## bro

Hmm..I also noticed that b6 changed the way my dreams felt...but made them just the tiniest bit more vivid...Yeah, i'd say off and on is best..(I have to admit, I did laugh when you boarded into the air and didn't get lucid the second time  :tongue2: ...it's happened to me time after time.)

----------


## Pancaka

> I tried to check out your link, but it says I have to log in first.



http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z66/Shinjiro-yan/
That should do it. If it has a star in the name then it's a favorite and you'd probably like to see those better. I really like the sketch of the woman (without color). Gimme some feedback. Oh, and I should have my dream influenced painting up near the end of next week.

----------


## mark

great dream! you always have such fun...I wish I had half your skill :smiley: 

sorry but what is burms? 

I love that you always take to the air on the things you are riding its cool as owt man  ::bowdown::

----------


## Sara

> great dream! you always have such fun...I wish I had half your skill
> 
> sorry but what is burms?



Haha, glad you ask, cause I don't know that one either.
Get a bit of deja vu on this, because of the bogroll  :wink2: 
Burm is not in my dictionary  ::?:  and google returns a lot of snake pictures  :tongue2: 





> I love that you always take to the air on the things you are riding its cool as owt man



Flying rules! It's funny how this jumping/flying makes you lucid. I always need to be lucid before I can take off.

Oh, I bought myself a pair of OFF ROAD skates today! I was inspired by all people saying they would love to have all terrain skates, so I found a dealer of Skorpion skates not too far away (well, I guess in your opinion everything is close in Holland  :tongue2: )

This is what they look like:

They are not very streamlined, but very stable and I think they would be perfect to try skate-joering with my horse  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=685






http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=690

My test link post
Yay, I got it to work!

----------


## Caradon

> Hmm..I also noticed that b6 changed the way my dreams felt...but made them just the tiniest bit more vivid...Yeah, i'd say off and on is best..(I have to admit, I did laugh when you boarded into the air and didn't get lucid the second time ...it's happened to me time after time.)



Yeah, on that second jump I had already decided it wasn't a dream lol. To bad I didn't remember to do a reality check.




> http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z66/Shinjiro-yan/
> That should do it. If it has a star in the name then it's a favorite and you'd probably like to see those better. I really like the sketch of the woman (without color). Gimme some feedback. Oh, and I should have my dream influenced painting up near the end of next week.



Ok. I'll check that out as soon as I get the chance.





> great dream! you always have such fun...I wish I had half your skill
> 
> sorry but what is burms? 
> 
> I love that you always take to the air on the things you are riding its cool as owt man



You have plenty of skill Mark! 

A burm is a slanted corner mostly used on dirt race tracks. And most effective with moto cross bikes. If you use the burm with skill, you can lean into it and make the corner without hardly slowing down. When done right, the burm will do most of the work for you. And keep your tires from sliding out from under you. 

Did I describe that so it makes sense?





> Haha, glad you ask, cause I don't know that one either.
> Get a bit of deja vu on this, because of the bogroll 
> Burm is not in my dictionary  and google returns a lot of snake pictures 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying rules! It's funny how this jumping/flying makes you lucid. I always need to be lucid before I can take off.
> 
> Oh, I bought myself a pair of OFF ROAD skates today! I was inspired by all people saying they would love to have all terrain skates, so I found a dealer of Skorpion skates not too far away (well, I guess in your opinion everything is close in Holland )
> ...



Lol @ snake pictures.

You got those skates cool! let me know how it works out. I'm going to look into getting some of those other kind. But I have a long time until spring so there is no rush.

Getting Lucid, from getting airborne. is something that has evolved over time for me. Once I learned to Lucid Dream, naturally I started doing a lot of flying.
So much so, that I got very used to the way flying feels in my dreams.

And when I'm working hard to induce Lucid Dreams. My subconscious will be very helpful sometimes, and put me in the most likely situations to become Lucid. Then it's up to me to take the extra step and actually realize I'm dreaming. I almost never get those dreams where I get airborne like that, unless I'm actively trying to induce Lucids.

----------


## Caradon

No Lucids but some good close calls. 
Actually, I think I did get Lucid in my nap. But lost the recall on it.
I dreamed of Lucid dreaming all through my nap. But the details faded away every time I woke up.

Rope swing
There is a steep cliff, all covered with brush and vines. I jump off and start to fall. I grab hold of a vine, and use it to slow my momentum. then, I reach for another vine then another. I swing down the side of the cliff like Tarzan. I notice that the vines all have long sharp thorns on them. I didn't really have any choice but to grab them, thorns or not. But, to my surprise it doesn't hurt at all.

I eventually land on the shore of a lake. there is a rope hanging from somewhere. I don't remember what it was hanging from. I run, jump, and grab the rope. I swing way out over the lake. I get really high in the air. so much so that my stomach does flip flops. And I get a little scared. But I'm thinking about letting go of the rope and falling into the lake anyway. But, the shore seems a bit to close, and I'm afraid I will hit the ground if I let go. I don't remember much else of it. I think I woke up. I probably should have gotten Lucid during this one.

There was a couple of other close calls as well. But that was the best one.

----------


## bro

Ah, that does sound like a close call..it seems sometimes that when people get really high up in a dream or begin to fly, sometimes they'll get lucid. That swinging out over a lake and off a cliff like tarzan was surely a close call... :smiley:  Sounded a bit scary, but like a fun thought to let go and fall into the water.

Naps seem to give alot of advantages over regular sleep..you said there were many close calls and i've noticed that too...

I'm sure next time will be a lucid dream.

----------


## Caradon

> Ah, that does sound like a close call..it seems sometimes that when people get really high up in a dream or begin to fly, sometimes they'll get lucid. That swinging out over a lake and off a cliff like tarzan was surely a close call... Sounded a bit scary, but like a fun thought to let go and fall into the water.
> 
> Naps seem to give alot of advantages over regular sleep..you said there were many close calls and i've noticed that too...
> 
> I'm sure next time will be a lucid dream.



Yeah, I have a hard time remembering dreams from my naps. But lately I've been remembering one or two. But taking a nap will make my recall at night much better. At night, it seems like all REM after having a nap in the day.
Plus my mind is more alert.

Oh, That Lucid I had with Moonbeam took place during a nap.
And also the one where I was making out in the mall. :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

As long as were talking about wanting skates and dreams... I want this:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=IVrlA3-f29g&feature=related

----------


## Caradon

> As long as were talking about wanting skates and dreams... I want this:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=IVrlA3-f29g&feature=related



Oh my god! I can't believe I just saw that! Now that's the coolest skating ever. I would love to try that. Especially if I had some long sloping hallways like that to play in.

----------


## Caradon

Not to much to write about. didn't sleep much last night.

Walking down a woodsy trail in fading afternoon light. There has been some flooding, and the trail is surrounded by water. I have to step into some deep mud to get around some fallen trees. It's darker now, and I try to use my flashlight to see. The battery is low and the light is really dim.(just like in real life.) So it's getting hard to see.  While stepping through the mud I see some big animal tracks. And I wonder what they are from.

Now, back on the trail I walk a little ways. There is a man with a big dog a ways down the trail. I can barely make them out in the darkness. The mans dog is not on a leash. I hear some growling and snarling. I notice the dog is running down the trail towards me. The dog jumps at me, and I hold up my arm in defense. The dog bites onto my arm, but it doesn't hurt at all. I grab him by the back of the neck, give him a little smack on the nose, and sternly say, "No bite!"lol. The dog listens, wags his tail then sits down. I give him A little pat on the head, then the owner catches up  all apologizing.

I continue walking when the trail smoothly becomes an office building. I'm there to apply for a job. There is a lady at a desk that hands me a thick stack of papers to fill out. She tells me it's about a nine hour task to answer all the required questions. I decide I don't want to work there that bad, and I walk away. Thats all I remember.


I was reading a comment left by Moonbeam, about something I posted.

Partial Lucidity in my nap. but I can't remember much more than some confusing images. And I was dreaming about Lucid Dreaming throughout my whole nap.
But the details kept fading away every time I woke up. Not sure how much was actually Lucid. And how much was just dreaming about it.

----------


## bro

That first bit sounds very eerie..flashlight dying..sinking into mud..

And those dogs sounded Very vicious..ah, but then it sat down and the owner came. If only it worked that way IRL and they didn't eat your face first. XD

As for that job...good call, don't take that from anyone! :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> .
> 
> 
> I was reading a comment left by Moonbeam, about something I posted.





That's weird because I thought about you in my dream too. :smiley: 





> .Partial Lucidity in my nap. but I can't remember much more than some confusing images. And I was dreaming about Lucid Dreaming throughout my whole nap.







> But the details kept fading away every time I woke up. Not sure how much was actually Lucid. And how much was just dreaming about it.



Darn.  But at least you remembered that you were lucid.

----------


## Pancaka

> Oh my god! I can't believe I just saw that! Now that's the coolest skating ever. I would love to try that. Especially if I had some long sloping hallways like that to play in.



http://youtube.com/watch?v=LWLbu1wIIEo&feature=related you mean like this kinda?

----------


## mark

ha ha another animal attack! love it mate, they must really hate you lol.

----------


## Moonbeam

> ha ha another animal attack! love it mate, they must really hate you lol.



He sure has gotten good at putting them in their place!  I almost wish I had so much opportunity to overcome attacks; it would help strengthen me against the really bad DC's.  Reading how caradon does it helps a lot; I know that's why the skeletons stayed where they were in my last dream.

----------


## Caradon

> That first bit sounds very eerie..flashlight dying..sinking into mud..
> 
> And those dogs sounded Very vicious..ah, but then it sat down and the owner came. If only it worked that way IRL and they didn't eat your face first. XD
> 
> As for that job...good call, don't take that from anyone!



 Yeah, ny brother told me about how he had to take this half a day test when applying for his job.
So I guess I got that from him.




> [/size][/font]
> 
> 
> That's weird because I thought about you in my dream too.
> 
> [font=Times New Roman][size=3][font=Verdana][size=2]
> 
> Darn. But at least you remembered that you were lucid.



I was thinking about that too.

I hate when I lose dreams like that. Got a little distracted for a couple of days. And my recall was starting to slip a little. Well, haven't slept much either!





> http://youtube.com/watch?v=LWLbu1wIIEo&feature=related you mean like this kinda?



That looked like a lot of fun! And what a beautiful road. I would be afraid to do that if I didn't have brakes. I used to fly down mountain roads on my bike in Colorado. You can really get going fast. ::shock:: 




> ha ha another animal attack! love it mate, they must really hate you lol.



I hope not! I love animals lol.





> He sure has gotten good at putting them in their place! I almost wish I had so much opportunity to overcome attacks; it would help strengthen me against the really bad DC's. Reading how caradon does it helps a lot; I know that's why the skeletons stayed where they were in my last dream.



I actually had a couple of other animal attack dreams last week. I didn't get around to posting them because of all the Lucids I needed to write. :smiley: 

One really scary bear attack during backpacking trip across Alaska. The bear actually attacked somebody else in the dream. There was some lady that was acting like a Timothy Treadwell, And playing with a wild grizzly.

I tried to tell her that even though the bear seemed friendly, it could attack her without warning at any time. she wouldn't listen. Next thing I knew, half her arm was missing. There was blood and gore everywhere. It waa so graphic that I almost vomited in my dream.

A spotted leopard tried to attack my Mom. I picked it up by the back of it's neck, and held it out at arms length. It was trying to claw and bite me, but it couldn't reach. I just held it that way until I woke up lol. Because I was afraid to let it go.

----------


## Caradon

The void
I think this was influenced by The Mist.

The first thing I remember is being dead, and disembodied. I was drifting fast into the afterlife. I come to some kind of gate, that is guarded by a Gargoyle looking creature.
I am aware that I had sold my soul to some evil being, and I'm being drawn to where ever it is that this being keeps it's captured souls.

The gargoyle creature pulls open the gate, And it's nothing but pure darkness inside. I was a little afraid to enter. But then, I must have become partially Lucid, because I am aware that this is not real. I lose all fear and decide to just go with it, and see what happens.

I enter the darkness beyond the gate, And I begin falling fast through a dark void.
I eventually hit the bottom, and I now find myself on the roof of a house, Along with a group of other captured souls. There is light around our house, but beyond the light is nothing but darkness.

I hear screaming. I look over the side of the house, and there is a man on the ground.
There is some kind of creature that looks kind of like a giant frog. The frog creature has it's long tongue wrapped around the man. And is slowly dragging him towards it's open mouth.

I now have a long blade in my hand. It's kind of like a machete. I jump from the roof and land between the creatures open mouth and the man. I begin hacking at the tongue, until I finally cut through it.  I move to help the man up. there is some kind of large bug on him. I pull it off him, and a mass of tiny bugs come swarming out of the larger one, and begin to cover me.

 Frantically, I begin swatting at them and trying to brush them away. I get them mostly cleared off, and the other man and I climb back to the top of the roof. There is a group of other people up there. And everyone is afraid and talking about the situation.
people are starting to argue about what to do. We can hear the sound of unknown creatures beyond the light, waiting for their chance to attack us.

I don't remember why, but the group suddenly looks to one woman. They say that she is not a real person and she doesn't even know it. I guess she is supposed to be some kind of android, with artificial intelligence. She says "I know I'm not a real person!"
The mob doesn't care. who knows why, but they all start to attack her. They want to tear her apart.  I move to her defense, And I'm trying to fight off the mob for a little bit before waking up.

A moment of Lucidity
I also remember being in a room Lucid. I was showing off using telekinesis to move some buckets through the air. Thats all I remember about it.

----------


## Moonbeam

Sounds like what I remember from reading the story.  That was a long time ago!  I still remember it well.

That was kind of a bad dream for you, I think.

----------


## bro

I'm still looking forward to seeing "the myst" I have not yet. ....so I'm sure I've missed something crucial here, sorry. 

Oh man, that dream was really not pleasent at all. It sounded like it could have been some type of short horror story at first. It's good (well, not good,)you had partial lucidity when you entered those forboding gates though...allowed it to continue and see how it would play out. I'd call that a nightmare...

May your dreams get more cheery soon.

----------


## mark

::shock:: 

Insane dream man, sounds kind of scary....have you read the his dark materials trilogy? it sounds like the land of the dead 

Shame you cant remember more of that lucid, sounds like it would have been great  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> The void
> I am aware that I had sold my soul to some evil being, and I'm being drawn to where ever it is that this being keeps it's captured souls.



I hope you got something good for it!  I really liked all the gargoyles, giant frogs and insect monsters.  You're such nice guy sticking up for the android woman!

----------


## raklet

Creepy.  I've never had a dream like that.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/December/10/2007
Lucid Dream # 57 of 2007
Reality check induced Lucidity
Basic Lucid task Accomplished

I was having an adventure dream about trying to rescue some people that were being held captive in some building. Eventually there is a point where I'm climbing the side of the building trying to get people out of an upper level window. I get one person out, then decide I should get him out of here before trying for others. There is a large grassy parking lot (Just an open field really) and I have a van parked somewhere. I bring the person to my van then start going back for others.

On the way back to the building, I randomly start thinking about whether or not I'm dreaming. I think, Hmm, this is an unfamiliar place. And this is kind of an abnormal thing I'm doing. I decide to do a reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: 
Fully Lucid now, I look around in amazement at how real everything is. It's a little windy, and I just stand there for a moment enjoying the way the wind feels, and trying to decide what I want to do next.

Then I remember the Lucid Task. There are plenty of people in the parking area. they are all dressed strange. They are wearing old fashioned Amish style clothing. But they are all raggedy looking like they are homeless people are something. I walk up to the closest person to me. (Which is a woman) I ask her if she can tell my my dream name.
She says, "your dream name is Ruth"  "Ruth!" I reply.  " Can't you give me a better dream name that Ruth?"  "No" she says, then she walks away. 

Annoyed now, I'm determined to find a better dream name. I see another Woman.
"Excuse me, Can I ask you a question?" She walks over to me. feeling a little mischievous now, I ask her if I can do something sexual with her. She simply says "no" then starts to walk away. (I was hoping for a little more interesting reaction. ::lol:: )
I grab her arm and turn her back to me. I say, "I have a better question though, really.
"What is my dream name?" She says," I don't know." then walks away.

I walk around asking everyone. they either say they don't know, or they have no idea what I'm talking about. I see a little boy on a red tricycle. I squat down next to him. when he looks over at me, he is so startled  that he falls over backwards, tricycle and all.
I laugh and move on. 

I think about my next task I had in mind. I want to go hunting for these aware DC's I've been hearing of. And see what their all about. I look around at everyone. No one seems different, or hostile, or remarkable in any way. Other than the fact that they all seem very real. Nobody has tried to touch me. But I have touched quite a few of them trying to get their attention.

I see another lady. I ask her if she knows what my dream name is. She says " your dream name is, She says my real name!"  "That's not my dream name! that's my real name.!"  "How do you know my real name anyway?" She just walks away. Now I'm feeling like I'm just wasting my Lucid. Though it is entertaining pestering these DC's

I ask a couple more times with no results before I wake up.  So I guess my dream name is Ruth.

----------


## Caradon

> That was kind of a bad dream for you, I think.







> Oh man, that dream was really not pleasent at all. It sounded like it could have been some type of short horror story at first. It's good (well, not good,)you had partial lucidity when you entered those forboding gates though...allowed it to continue and see how it would play out. I'd call that a nightmare...
> 
> May your dreams get more cheery soon.







> Insane dream man, sounds kind of scary....have you read the his dark materials trilogy? it sounds like the land of the dead 
> 
> Shame you cant remember more of that lucid, sounds like it would have been great



There was no fear in this dream guys. Strange as that may sound! There was a feeling of intensity though.

No haven't read that Mark. But I have read a lot of fantasy stuff  with creatures from hades and the abyss or what not.





> I hope you got something good for it! I really liked all the gargoyles, giant frogs and insect monsters. You're such nice guy sticking up for the android woman!



Thanks Cusp! You know I don't even know what I got for my soul! because I don't remember anything before that point. I just knew that was what was going on somehow. I hope it was something good too!





> Creepy. I've never had a dream like that.



I get a lot of really freaky dreams. i had a similar one last night. that was actually a lot scarier.

----------


## mark

ha ha cool lucid caradon sorry err....ruth ha ha 

I am gonna have to go looking for these aware DC's to mate! shame about the rejection from that DC lol it has happened to me a few times, its a weird feeling isnt it lol

----------


## Caradon

> ha ha cool lucid caradon sorry err....ruth ha ha 
> 
> I am gonna have to go looking for these aware DC's to mate! shame about the rejection from that DC lol it has happened to me a few times, its a weird feeling isnt it lol



Thanks Mark!

It's OK about the rejection! she was quite ugly lol. I just wanted to see what her reaction would be. I was disappointed. I was hoping for a little more animated response

----------


## Moonbeam

> Annoyed now, I'm determined to find a better dream name. I see another Woman."Excuse me, Can I ask you a question?" She walks over to me. feeling a little mischievous now, I ask her if I can do something sexual with her. She simply says "no" then starts to walk away. (I was hoping for a little more interesting reaction.)I grab her arm and turn her back to me. I say, "I have a better question though, really."What is my dream name?" She says," I don't know." then walks away.



Maybe you should have asked for the name first, then the sex.  ::D: 

Isn't it weird when you get turned down by a DC?  You feel like telling them--you can't say no!  You're not even real!

They are very strange things.

----------


## bro

Well done Caradon! It did sound like some of them gave you a rough time but you pulled through...Ruth  :wink2: . The little kid on the tricycle and you making him topple over made me laugh too. 

Great stuff...congrats on the task and yay for reality checks! :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Maybe you should have asked for the name first, then the sex. 
> 
> Isn't it weird when you get turned down by a DC? You feel like telling them--you can't say no! You're not even real!
> 
> They are very strange things.



Yeah your right I should of.
I was really just messing with her anyway trying to get a reaction.
I can't believe she was even willing to stop and listen to my next question after what I said lOl.




> Well done Caradon! It did sound like some of them gave you a rough time but you pulled through...Ruth . The little kid on the tricycle and you making him topple over made me laugh too. 
> 
> Great stuff...congrats on the task and yay for reality checks!



Thanks bro. Yeah, that kid made me laugh in the dream too. It was like he didn't even know I was there. then he turned and looked at me, and fell over backwards in shock lol. he was all sprawled out on the ground next to his trike.

Yeah I'm glad I remembered to do a reality check! I'm not sure I would have gotten Lucid otherwise. it was just to real. The good thing though, I only had to pinch my nose for a second, and I was fully Lucid. And I didn't have to do it any more than that.

Sorry I've been a little distant on following the journals guys. I'm so short on time. I don't even have enough time to write most of my dreams down!

I had a lot of very interesting dreams last night too. I felt like I was in REM the whole seven hours I slept. Just had one intense dream after another!

----------


## bro

> The good thing though, I only had to pinch my nose for a second, and I was fully Lucid. And I didn't have to do it any more than that.



Ah, that is good...it usually takes me about 3 times to be utterly convinced...sometimes I think I have a cold and other factors get in the way. Lucky :tongue2: 





> Sorry I've been a little distant on following the journals guys. I'm so short on time. I don't even have enough time to write most of my dreams down!



Bah, don't worry Ruth (hehe,..I can't help it), dreamviews isn't going anywhere(I hope). I'm having a similar issue..trying to figure out how to set up my time right. Life comes first..dreams will be there when you're ready.





> I had a lot of very interesting dreams last night too. I felt like I was in REM the whole seven hours I slept. Just had one intense dream after another!



I envy that...I remember a few nights similar to that sensation and it was just fantastic..like a nonstop adventure :tongue2: .

----------


## mark

> Sorry I've been a little distant on following the journals guys. I'm so short on time. I don't even have enough time to write most of my dreams down!



ha mate dont worry about it  :smiley:  I struggle to keep up with the DJs I have found that now I spend between 2.30 to 3 hours a night trying to read and reply to the DJs. I only reply often to 7 DJs and I have another 2 to do now  ::shock::  lol

----------


## raklet

> So I guess my dream name is Ruth.



Congrats on the lucid.  That was awesome how you were interrogating all of those DCs.  Maybe you should try some of Cusp's strong arm tactics next time!  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

> Ah, that is good...it usually takes me about 3 times to be utterly convinced...sometimes I think I have a cold and other factors get in the way. Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, don't worry Ruth (hehe,..I can't help it), dreamviews isn't going anywhere(I hope). I'm having a similar issue..trying to figure out how to set up my time right. Life comes first..dreams will be there when you're ready.
> 
> 
> 
> I envy that...I remember a few nights similar to that sensation and it was just fantastic..like a nonstop adventure.



Yeah, sometimes I have to keep doing the reality checks too. But I think I'm getting used to what it feels like to breath through a closed nose in a dream.
Plus getting Lucid more often helps a lot too.

Yeah, that was a pretty fun night of dreaming. The Lucid I had was the last dream. After about four short WBTB"s. There was a lot more to it before I became Lucid too.





> ha mate dont worry about it  I struggle to keep up with the DJs I have found that now I spend between 2.30 to 3 hours a night trying to read and reply to the DJs. I only reply often to 7 DJs and I have another 2 to do now  lol



Two to three hours is usually about all the free time I get every night. So it makes it hard. Especially because there are other things I want to do as well.

Like read or watch a movie.






> Congrats on the lucid. That was awesome how you were interrogating all of those DCs. Maybe you should try some of Cusp's strong arm tactics next time!



Thanks raklet. It didn't even occur to me to beat it out of them lol. That may have worked.

----------


## Caradon

Last nights dreams were confusing and hard to describe. I wrote what I could of them in my paper journal. 

In one I was at a park and some guy started doing really fast hand springs. I told him about how I can do that too. but only when I realize I'm dreaming lol.

In my nap I did a non Lucid WILD. I entered a scene, that I was in a room and reading a Lucid Dream. LOl, is there such thing as a non Lucid WILD? How about a WINLD!

----------


## Moonbeam

Hmm...were you conscious the whole time?  Did you forget at some point what you were doing?  Maybe you just fell asleep--that's usually what happens to me when I try to WILD.

----------


## The Cusp

HAHAHAHHAAH!  Ruth!  That's what you get for asking questions of DCs!

----------


## Caradon

> Hmm...were you conscious the whole time? Did you forget at some point what you were doing? Maybe you just fell asleep--that's usually what happens to me when I try to WILD.



I guess you could say I just fell asleep lol. But I entered the scene directly from closing my eyes. so it was kind of like wilding. and I was close to becoming fully Lucid in it.





> HAHAHAHHAAH! Ruth! That's what you get for asking questions of DCs!



Yeah, Pretty Funny!  From now on in my Lucids I am Ruth!  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> A Lucid Dream
> Monday/December/10/2007
> Lucid Dream # 57 of 2007
> Reality check induced Lucidity
> Basic Lucid task Accomplished
> 
> 
> Then I remember the Lucid Task. There are plenty of people in the parking area. they are all dressed strange. They are wearing old fashioned Amish style clothing. But they are all raggedy looking like they are homeless people are something. I walk up to the closest person to me. (Which is a woman) I ask her if she can tell my my dream name.
> She says, "your dream name is Ruth"  "Ruth!" I reply.  " Can't you give me a better dream name that Ruth?"  "No" she says, then she walks away. 
> ...



LMFAO. That whole section was hilarious.  ::rolllaugh:: 

Nice job on the task, man. Shame it couldn't be a little more informative. Made for some great comedy, though.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Caradon

> LMFAO. That whole section was hilarious. 
> 
> Nice job on the task, man. Shame it couldn't be a little more informative. Made for some great comedy, though.



Thank's Oneironaut! Yeah, funny things seem to happen in my Lucids a lot lately.

----------


## bro

Hmm..you've inspired me Ruth (I can't get over that ::lol:: )...I hope for a better dream name and perhaps using some physical force would help (grabbing by the arm  :tongue2: ) ..hmm, now that I get to thinking, maybe trying to seduce a DC (Like the scantily clad one you mentioned) and getting her to reveal the truth about your dream identity while lusting over you. ::lol:: 

*jots down ideas*

----------


## Caradon

Tornado
I'm driving my car. I'm on the start of a long drive.I'm not sure where I was going. I think, to the cabin maybe. I take a left turn, and I notice my headlights go out.(It wasn't really very dark.) I push on the headlight switch trying to make the lights come back on. but they don't want to come back on right away.

( In real life sometimes my headlights go out like that.
And I have to push on the switch to make them come on again. They always come back on right away though. I hope the switch is not going to go out totally. since nobody makes them for my car anymore. and I can't even find one in a junk yard!)

I'm driving along, and I notice there are some pretty thick storm clouds. I'm wondering if I can make it before it starts storming to hard. As I examine the clouds, one really dark patch begins to swirl like a funnel. And begins descending towards the ground.
I'm thinking, holy crap a tornado!

I'm no longer in my car either, I'm on foot now. It's not a really fat tornado. it's fairly thin. probably just an F1 or F2. The tornado bends in the middle as it moves too.
I'm hoping that it will move away from me. But to my dismay, I see that it's coming straight towards me. It's not even a block away from me. And I can see all sorts of debris being scattered everywhere. 

I start to make my way to a nearby apartment building. to find some shelter. I notice the tornado go behind  some buildings. And I can no longer see it very well. I realize that in my hurry to get away. I had dropped my jacket back by the road somewhere.
Since I can't see the tornado now, I don't feel quite so threatened of it. I decide to risk going back for my jacket. because it's a nice jacket and I don't want to lose it.

After a little bit of looking I find it. I start heading back to the apartment building. Now I realize I made a mistake going for my jacket. The winds are starting to pick up really strong. And I'm starting to get this weightless feeling, like I'm about to be sucked into the air. I realize the tornado is nearly on top of me. I struggle inch by inch against the force of the winds. Trying to get back to the apartment building. I'm grabbing onto fences, and what ever else I can to help pull me along.

eventually, Make it to the building. I open the main doors and enter. Once inside there is another door. But I now notice that it's a security building. And I can't get in because it's locked. Just then some kids come out of the door. I grab the door so I can get in. The kids, are about to go outside to play. I say, "I don't think you want to go out there! There is a tornado out there" They just give me a funny look like, I'm crazy or something. then they continue out out side. I'm like whatever. I start heading inside, to find a good place to hide when I wake up.

This is the second tornado dream I've had in a couple of days.

Computer at work
I'm at work and I have my computer with me. I have it on, and there is an image on the screen. It's like a blue square box with a horn. I click on the image, and it starts blaring this loud tune. It sounds like the speaker on my computer is fried though. The sound all distorted and rattling. I walk around showing this to some people I work with.

There were some dreams I lost because I didn't take notes on. When I woke up for the last time I had forgotten them. I was able to bring back an image of being on a cruise ship, and watching some drunk girls dancing around and acting obnoxious

Note: The other night I had a dream about some new starwars movie that was being made. Today at work somebody tells me that there is a new starwars mini series being made for HBO!  Occasionally things from my dreams, turn up for real like that. It always freaks me out when that happens.

----------


## Caradon

> Hmm..you've inspired me Ruth (I can't get over that)...I hope for a better dream name and perhaps using some physical force would help (grabbing by the arm ) ..hmm, now that I get to thinking, maybe trying to seduce a DC (Like the scantily clad one you mentioned) and getting her to reveal the truth about your dream identity while lusting over you.
> 
> *jots down ideas*



Hey, I see they gave you your wings! congratulations!

Your dream name is better than Mine lol! It's funny, I've only known one person named Ruth in my entire life. And I haven't talked to her in over ten years. I wonder how that name came up instead of any others.

It sounds like you have some good plans for getting a better one. :smiley:

----------


## bro

> Tornado



I used to have so many of these types of dreams...a reccuring theme for you perhaps?





> I push on the headlight switch trying to make the lights come back on. but they don't want to come back on right away.



Yeah, that sounds like a worst case scenario...a panic situation..





> Now I realize I made a mistake going for my jacket.



Wosrt case scenerio again! how typical of dreams...whatever we're worrying about at that moment seems to happen :p.




> And I'm starting to get this weightless feeling, like I'm about to be sucked into the air. I realize the tornado is nearly on top of me



In some of my childhood tornado dreams I've felt that as well...getting pulled back by a force or in this case, a tornado... (hehe, IRL I think we'd  be mangled long boefre it got us into the air) :p





> I say, "I don't think you want to go out there! There is a tornado out there" They just give me a funny look like, I'm crazy or something



Silly little childs..you did you best. ::D: 





> This is the second tornado dream I've had in a couple of days.



 Hmm, perhpas if this keeps happening you can use it as a dream sign..a cue-in to lucidity. 





> There were some dreams I lost because I didn't take notes on



Yeah, it's best to jot down even just key points to bring back the main ideas of the dream later on, as you get time.




> I was able to bring back an image of being on a cruise ship, and watching some drunk girls dancing around and acting obnoxious



Hmmm, drunk girls dancing around sounds good! obnoxious drunk girls dancing around? ehhh...not so much. I'll take them! ::D: 





> Note: The other night I had a dream about some new starwars movie that was being made. Today at work somebody tells me that there is a new starwars mini series being made for HBO!  Occasionally things from my dreams, turn up for real like that. It always freaks me out when that happens.



That's really amazing..I've seen more and more of these premonitionary things turn up...it truly does make you wonder.

----------


## mark

that tornado dream is sweet man! I can just picture it.

I have never seen one in real life but I would love to! have you ever seen one at all?

ha that computer dream was strange, did you freak out when it started making the noise? did you worry about getting into trouble.

Its mad that you had the dream about the starwars thing! it freaks me out when that happens to! although its only happened once and it was literally exactly like it happened in my dream

----------


## Sara

Sorry I haven't been in here for a little while. As you and Mark said: it takes a lot of time writing your own dreams plus reading other DJ's and then also commenting on them. But I've found that it increases chances on getting a lucid, so that makes it worth all time spent (not a very satisfying ratio: 2 minutes lucid for 2 hours reading, haha)

That dream about your dream name made me laugh! You were not exactly behaving like a real gentleman in your dream  :tongue2: 

Why is it that so many people are disappointed with their dream names... (me included)

----------


## Caradon

Non Lucid Lucid skills
I'm at an old apartment with some family members, when I start levitating around the place. I tell people, that I learned how to levitate from  all my time spent Lucid Dreaming. ::?:   At  one point I levitate up to the ceiling and crawl across it.

Swimming
I'm swimming in the ocean. there is this friendly seal hanging around me. I become afraid that the seal will attract predators. Like great white sharks or whales. I get scared and begin swimming as fast as I can back to shore. but the shore seems a long ways off. And as fast as I swim it doesn't get any closer.

Semi Lucid Talking with Oneironaut about fighting in dreams.

Some mundane stuff about work. And Talking with an old friend about Lucid Dreaming.

Two WILD attempts
first attempt
some non Lucid HI Talking with my mom at the dentist.

Second attempt semi Lucid
Oneironaught appears in my mind. And starts telling me about some images he saw in my mind. that I don't know about. he motions for me to follow him to my dream journal. because my subconscious has somehow projected images directly into my dream Journal. I follow him to see what he is talking about. we begin to enter some room that is supposed to be my dream journal. when I slide back awake.

----------


## The Cusp

> Note: The other night I had a dream about some new starwars movie that was being made. Today at work somebody tells me that there is a new starwars mini series being made for HBO! Occasionally things from my dreams, turn up for real like that. It always freaks me out when that happens.



Very interesting, both for the coincidence, and that star wars news.  Good to know!





> Non Lucid Lucid skills



I get that as well from time to time.  Things I practice in lucids become common place in my regular dreams.

----------


## Caradon

> I used to have so many of these types of dreams...a reccuring theme for you perhaps
> 
> Wosrt case scenerio again! how typical of dreams...whatever we're worrying about at that moment seems to happen :p.
> 
> 
> In some of my childhood tornado dreams I've felt that as well...getting pulled back by a force or in this case, a tornado... (hehe, IRL I think we'd be mangled long before it got us into the air) :p
> 
> Silly little childs..you did you best.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have a long history of tornado dreams. They don't show up as often as they used to. I have noticed them as dreamsigns a few times. but every time, I said "but this time it's real though!"

I usually always write down a few words of what I was dreaming when I wake up during the night. If I forget the dream, that's usually enough to bring the whole dream back. It's only happened once or twice where I wrote something down. then had no idea what it was about when I woke up.





> that tornado dream is sweet man! I can just picture it.
> 
> I have never seen one in real life but I would love to! have you ever seen one at all?
> 
> ha that computer dream was strange, did you freak out when it started making the noise? did you worry about getting into trouble.
> 
> Its mad that you had the dream about the starwars thing! it freaks me out when that happens to! although its only happened once and it was literally exactly like it happened in my dream



No I never saw a tornado! Last year at the cabin there was a bad storm. then later I found out that a tornado touched down just a couple Miles from where the cabin is. And the same year, a funnel cloud passed right over my house and touched down a couple miles down the road from me. I was watching the news radar as it was happening. I used to think it would be cool to see one. But not really anymore. since I have my own property lol. And I don't really have any good shelter from one. And real tornado's are pretty darn scary.

In that computer dream I was just upset about my speakers being messed up.





> Sorry I haven't been in here for a little while. As you and Mark said: it takes a lot of time writing your own dreams plus reading other DJ's and then also commenting on them. But I've found that it increases chances on getting a lucid, so that makes it worth all time spent (not a very satisfying ratio: 2 minutes lucid for 2 hours reading, haha)
> 
> That dream about your dream name made me laugh! You were not exactly behaving like a real gentleman in your dream 
> 
> Why is it that so many people are disappointed with their dream names... (me included)



Yeah, I know it's kind of hard. Last night just before going to sleep I read your jounal. And it inspired me to try harder at WILDing again. So that's why I had those two little ones last night.

Your right I didn't have god manners there. I wouldn't act like that in real life!

I'm not all that disappointed with my dream name. I'm just glad I was able to complete the task. And early enough so that I can have the wings for more than a couple days lol. It would have been nice to have something cool. But something funny is good too. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Very interesting, both for the coincidence, and that star wars news. Good to know!
> 
> I get that as well from time to time. Things I practice in lucids become common place in my regular dreams.



I have yet to confirm that starwars thing. But I don't think the person would have made it up.

It's funny how that happens in normal dreams sometimes. I sometimes find myself using telekinesis. and think I can now do it in real life too.

----------


## Moonbeam

That was cool, you dreamed about O and Gh in the same night.





> It's funny how that happens in normal dreams sometimes. I sometimes find myself using telekinesis. and think I can now do it in real life too.



I know, sometimes it seems like I try to do the floating RC so hard I might float IRL.

----------


## Caradon

> That was cool, you dreamed about O and Gh in the same night.
> 
> I know, sometimes it seems like I try to do the floating RC so hard I might float IRL.



Yeah, It's strange how I dream about DV members That I don't even talk with to much. Probably because I still see their posts a lot.

LOl that's funny about the RC. I know what you mean though, I've done that too.

----------


## mark

ah dam it when I read about the seal I was so convinced it was gonna attack....but it didnt  ::cry::  lol

that lucid skills dream is great, its funny how we can do stuff like that and not get lucid form it but that was a fun dream  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> ah dam it when I read about the seal I was so convinced it was gonna attack....but it didnt  lol
> 
> that lucid skills dream is great, its funny how we can do stuff like that and not get lucid form it but that was a fun dream



Well, some animals are friendly in my dreams. The last few times I had dreams where I was swimming in the ocean I was worried about sharks. But so far they haven't shown up.  But, they definitely have in the past!.

----------


## Caradon

Last night was a great night of dreams. And recall in most of my nap.
Tons of intense vivid recall with out the B6. And not much sleep either. Did a random reality check in my nap, but nothing really came of it. I think I woke up.

Mostly a bunch of annoying work dreams that I should have become Lucid during. Just before I woke up I got so pissed off about something I started throwing stuff. I think I would have gotten Lucid if I had not woken up there.

Note: I actually like my job for the most part. There are some things that get on my nerves though. And when I dream about work. those things are magnified ten fold.


Howard Stern show
I'm trying to make a phone call. I get the wrong number and A voice comes on telling me that this is the live Howard Stern show. And they are patching me in. 

I turn on my TV, and the show is on. And they Welcome the new caller. Which is me! :smiley: 
I'm nervous about being on the live show and I'm not sure what to say.  So I do more listening than talking. There are two men ,and two women, that are guest on the show. besides me the caller. Some really weird sexual stuff goes on on the show, that I really don't feel like describing. I eventually hang up. And Howard stern says."Well, that boring quiet caller is gone. Lets see who the next caller is." ::lol::  I wake up shortly after that.

----------


## bro

Hey Caradon, sorry I haven't been in here.

 good to see you're dreams coming along nicely. I know exactly what you mean about unpleasent things (ie:work) getting magnified ten-fold....that's our minds way of doing dry runs...I get that all the time unfortunately.

Hmm, The Howard Stern Show eh? aww, I'd hoped to hear about the perverse sexual acts! (no I hadn't  :wink2:  ) That's a rather funny happening where you turn the TV on and here Howard Stern call you a "boring quiet caller"..hehe, not very nice but funny!

Good stuff Ruth! (It was Ruth wasn't it?)

----------


## Pancaka

I envy you guys. You seem to have a lot more lucids than me. I think I've had six so far (give or take a few) but only one long one, and I only semi levitated once for a few seconds and it wasn't holding together very well, so I dropped out of the dream. I've been trying since about August but still haven't got the hang of it (ESPECIALLY WILD's!). I did have some bad misses a while back though. First I was doing some thing where I was leaning at like a 20 degree angle to the ground by bending my hands a certain way (weird) and then my cat was all long and stretched out. Still haven't completed a personal or DV goal but I think if I start in my dream journal again I will be on track for LDing in no time, since I have been trying to WILD and doing a LOT more RC's. Well I'll check back ASAP. Nice seein you all!

----------


## bro

Sorry for this bit of spam Caradon:

Bah, don't envy Shinjiro. We're all different...I'm sure with a little focus and as you said, beggining a journal, you can get back on it in no time. Lucid dreaming has this mysterious, difficult aura around it but it really doesn't have to be all that hard...Don't get down that you haven't completed tasks...get in touch with your own dreaming mind first. If you have the time i'd say at least start jotting down as much as you can recall from the night..get back into the swing of your dreams and what they might contain...just thinking about them seems to help me. WILD also..I have a hard time with it, but I'm pretty sure it just takes a bit of determination, at the same time as relaxation and relaxed confidence...try it a few times, learn what to expect and you'll be on your way. Don't stress about what your having troubles with.

Hope perhaps to see your dream journal soon.. :smiley:

----------


## raklet

> "Well, that boring quiet caller is gone. Lets see who the next caller is."



I got a good chuckle out of that.





> I envy you guys. You seem to have a lot more lucids than me.



Don't sweat it.  Just keep working at it and it will eventually come.  I have short lucids fairly regularly, but I have absolutely no control whatever.  I've never levitated, flown, or done any other cool stuff that I read about.  I just have to be content to watch the dream and let it do its thing.  But I know that will change with time.  So, everyone has their own level and can get better.  Just keep at it and don't worry so much about what the next guy is doing.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Note: I actually like my job for the most part. There are some things that get on my nerves though. And when I dream about work. those things are magnified ten fold.



Yea, I know what you mean; lots of little things get blown out of proportion in dreams.  

Funny Howard Stern dream.  So do you usually have a lot to say when you call the show IRL?  ::lol::

----------


## Sara

> Howard Stern show
> I'm trying to make a phone call. I get the wrong number and A voice comes on telling me that this is the live Howard Stern show. And they are patching me in. 
> 
> I turn on my TV, and the show is on. And they Welcome the new caller. Which is me!



Great story again, Caradon!
Would be almost possible to have happened IRL  ::D: 

Too bad about missing the lucid opportunities and waking up from the dreams before you got lucid, but you're on the right track with the reality check!

----------


## Caradon

> I envy you guys. You seem to have a lot more lucids than me. I think I've had six so far (give or take a few) but only one long one, and I only semi levitated once for a few seconds and it wasn't holding together very well, so I dropped out of the dream. I've been trying since about August but still haven't got the hang of it (ESPECIALLY WILD's!). I did have some bad misses a while back though. First I was doing some thing where I was leaning at like a 20 degree angle to the ground by bending my hands a certain way (weird) and then my cat was all long and stretched out. Still haven't completed a personal or DV goal but I think if I start in my dream journal again I will be on track for LDing in no time, since I have been trying to WILD and doing a LOT more RC's. Well I'll check back ASAP. Nice seein you all!



Yeah don't worry. as long as you keep at it you will get there.





> Sorry for this bit of spam Caradon:



Feel free to post all you want bro!




> Funny Howard Stern dream. So do you usually have a lot to say when you call the show IRL?



Oh yeah! I'm normally very vocal about which girl should win the free breast implants!

LOL Just kidding. I hate implants.  Or any kind of cosmetic surgery really.
I can't imagine paying somebody to cut your face off and sew it back on again! Sick. I think people who would do that are better off seeing a psychologist than a doctor.

With maybe the exception of people who have been really messed up in some kind of accident.





> Great story again, Caradon!
> Would be almost possible to have happened IRL 
> 
> Too bad about missing the lucid opportunities and waking up from the dreams before you got lucid, but you're on the right track with the reality check!



Thanks Sara. 
Yeah, no big deal. I'll be Lucid again soon. Was giving my brain a rest for a few days. It's amazing how quick things can slow down.
Well didn't sleep more than a couple hours each night all week. that doesn't help much either. Until the REM rebound that is. :smiley: 
Came so darn close last night too! that one was a little frustrating.

----------


## Caradon

Mutants
I'm in the upstairs bedroom of an old town house I used to live in as a kid. It's night, and I'm surrounded by inhuman mutant creatures that are bent on killing and eating me.

I have a grenade! rather than letting the creatures kill me. I squeeze the trigger then leap into the air above all the creatures. As I fly through the air I realize the pin has not been pulled on the grenade yet. I pull the pin as I'm falling into the mass of mutants.

I let go of the trigger, and hope that there is not to much of a delay before the explosion. because I don't want to feel the mutants ripping  me apart. I'm not disappointed the grenade goes off almost instantly. 

everything goes black and I see bursts of light in my vision. kind of like if you push your fingers against your closed eyelids. And everything is quiet now as well. I realize that I'm laying on the floor. I'm a little confused because I'm not dead. I'm afraid that maybe half my body exploded, and I'm just going to lay there until I die.

My vision comes back and I'm able to stand up. There are mangled body parts and blood all over the room. for a moment I think some of it is mine. But I feel fine.

Now I become very afraid.(I wasn't before ::?: ) It's still night outside, the window is open and the light is on in the room. Outside, I can hear the inhuman screeching of more untold numbers of mutant creatures.  I'm terrified that they will realize I'm still alive inside.

I crawl across the floor towards the window, trying to stay low so that they don't see me. once to the window I reach up and slide it closed. I crawl back across the room going for the light switch. I need to turn the light off, but I'm a Little afraid they will notice the light go out and come looking for me. 

I turn the light off anyway. I'm about to go into the back of the closet and curl up in a dark corner trying to hide until the sun comes up, and the creatures go away.

But, I now realize I have to pee really bad. So before I can hide I need to find the bathroom. I make my way down a dark hall, expecting more creatures to jump out at me at any moment. from other rooms.

I make it to the bathroom, And I'm about to start going when I realize that it does no good to pee in dreams. ::?:   But I don't really become Lucid. I wake up shortly after thinking that. And I really have to go.

 I saw the movie"I AM Legend" today. And this is the dream I had when I came home and took a nap. be back to write a couple more dreams later.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Mutants
> I'm in the upstairs bedroom of an old town house I used to live in as a kid. It's night, and I'm surrounded by inhuman mutant creatures that are bent on killing and eating me.





I hate when that happens!





> I make it to the bathroom, And I'm about to start going when I realize that it does no good to pee in dreams. But I don't really become Lucid.



Hey you did the same thing that I did a while back, except I was actually going.  I mean not actually :Oops: , but in the dream.  I got lucid for about a minute.

----------


## bro

Yay! Good to see some more.

That sounds like a frightening one! Sounds like it could have been a part of a of a movie perhaps...crawling to the window.. (I couldn't help but picture a mutant's face appearing out there  ::o: ) Good move with the grenade...I don't blame you not wanting to get ripped to shreds by those beasts...ah yes and then the priority changes from protecting your life to finding the john. Hehe, that is just too common. I know the feeling you had when you realized peeing in dreams was useless but still did not get lucid...had it many times ::roll:: 

PS-Lightswitch worked eh? hmm

Good recall Caradon, glad to hear you've got more coming.

----------


## raklet

How in the world can you blow yourself up with a grenade, walk away from it, and not become lucid?  :Uhm:

----------


## Caradon

> [/size][/font]
> 
> I hate when that happens!
> 
> [font=Times New Roman][size=3][font=Verdana][size=2]
> 
> Hey you did the same thing that I did a while back, except I was actually going. I mean not actually, but in the dream. I got lucid for about a minute.



Yeah, I remember reading when you did that. It happens to me once in a while too.





> Yay! Good to see some more.
> 
> That sounds like a frightening one! Sounds like it could have been a part of a of a movie perhaps...crawling to the window.. (I couldn't help but picture a mutant's face appearing out there ) Good move with the grenade...I don't blame you not wanting to get ripped to shreds by those beasts...ah yes and then the priority changes from protecting your life to finding the john. Hehe, that is just too common. I know the feeling you had when you realized peeing in dreams was useless but still did not get lucid...had it many times
> 
> PS-Lightswitch worked eh? hmm
> 
> Good recall Caradon, glad to hear you've got more coming.



Took last night off from the computer to get some stuff done around the house. And to keep my mind on trying to get Lucid. I think, unless I have something really interesting to write. I'm going to stay off the computer Sunday nights. For both the reasons as above.

Yeah, light-switches work more often than they don't in my dreams.

I don't think you guys caught what I edited in at the bottom. I saw "I Am Legend" Just before taking a nap. And I had that dream because of it.

It was a good movie, but not a great movie. I was a little disappointed. but I enjoyed it over all. In a way, I guess it's like a new twist on the whole zombie idea. It had it's intense moments. Though I had a really hard time watching the whole dog scene. That really bothered me. But I guess they needed it to add tension to the movie. I won't be surprised if I have more dreams about it tonight.




> How in the world can you blow yourself up with a grenade, walk away from it, and not become lucid?



Lol, I can do just about anything and not get Lucid from it. I even miss my best dreamsign once in a while. And then other times I can get Lucid from the 
smallest abnormality. Or from nothing at all. I guess it just depends on how alert I am in the dream. I am surprised I didn't get Lucid though, when I was trapped by the creatures. I guess it's because I wasn't very afraid at that point.

----------


## Caradon

Alien Attack
I can't remember the first part very well but I'll do my best.

I'm in some building with a group of people. I'm sitting by a window looking up at the night sky. I see a light moving, and it's descending to earth. as it gets closer I can tell that it's some kind of ship. It continues to fly down, then lands in the street outside.
It looks kind of like some futuristic police car. 

I'm not really sure what it is. I think, it may be some secret government vehicle. I tell other people near by about what I see outside. I don't remember much about what happens next. but there is a normal looking man that comes from the ship. And enters the building. After a while it becomes apparent to me that he is some kind of hostile alien.

He is somehow subtly taking over the minds of the other people in the building. The next thing I remember clearly is that I'm running down corridors trying to get away.
At some point all the doors of the building have been locked, to trap us all in. 

I'm running and turning down different corridors trying to lose the alien. I see a door leading  outside. I know it's locked, but I slam into it as hard as I can, and the door bursts open. I run out into the street. I see someone standing in the street. It is someone that started out human but had been transformed into an alien.

It attacks me. It has this long elastic slimy rubbery arm that stretches across the distance. it wraps itself around me, and starts to pull me back to the the thing. It has these sticky suction grabbers, that has me stuck. I'm able to force myself out of it. but instantly it grabs onto me again. I grab onto the tentacle arm and pull with all my strength, and I am able to get away. I remember hearing the thing saying something like. you humans would be better off all dying on your own than suffer the fate, we have in store for you. And the thing does not look human at all now.

I run for help. I now notice that all the people near by are just props set up by the alien to make it seem like all is normal if we were to have looked outside.

I end up running back around the side of the building I escaped from. I see a group of people sitting outside. I am afraid that these may have been transformed as well. So I try not to get to close. 

Across the street, I see this thing that looks like a huge satellite dish. it is firing this energy beam into space. (This is hard to describe because there is a complex plan here by the alien that I'm having a hard time remembering how it goes exactly.) 
The energy beam is trying to make some kind of connection to the aliens home world.
And when the alien connects with this other thing, through the energy beam. it will come into it's full power. And it will be the end of all humanity.(That's the simple version)

I run across the street,and leap into the dish of the satellite. There are these light bulb looking things in the dish, that are sending the energy into space. I have some kind of metal rod in my hand now. And I begin smashing the light bulbs, trying to destroy the beam. 

But as I destroy this one, I see another bigger satellite rise up out of the ground not too far away. The dish itself is to high for me to climb into. And I hear the alien say something like. That there is no way I can make it into this dish. And I don't have the guts to try for it. 

There is a wall near me. I jump up onto the wall. I see what the alien means. The dish is quite high in the air. I have to make quite a jump from the wall in order to make it. if I don't make it I will fall a long way to the ground. But I'm not deterred! 

I run along the top of the wall as fast as I can. When I get to the end, I leap into the air, tuck into a ball, then I just make it into the dish. I roll down the inside edge of the bowl shape.  I hear the alien scream in protest. The next thing I know, the alien is up in the dish with me trying to stop me.  But, I try to ignore it. And I begin smashing my metal rod into these light bulb things. They don't break easy. but with a few determined hard hits they break. 

With every one I disable, a hear the alien scream. I look up, and I can see that the alien is beginning to grow week, and starting to wither. I continue my work as I wake up.

I really didn't describe this all that well. There was more to it. And some really freaky hard to explain stuff going on.

Note: I was not on any B6 these are my normal dreams. :smiley: 

Explaining Lucid Dreaming
This is the one I'm annoyed I didn't get Lucid during.

I'm talking to somebody I work with about Lucid Dreaming. I'm explaining techniques on how to become Lucid. And I'm telling him about how I do reality checks all the time now. And how to pinch your nose to try and breath through it. 

But I never actually do a reality check! :Mad: 

Had a lot of other dreams but those were the most interesting, and it's getting late now. I'll get caught up on some journals tomorrow during the day.

----------


## bro

Wow Cradon..more and more epic dreams.

This is another dream that sounds like it could be the plot of a movie...the tentacle to begin with sounded rather frightening and the fact that so many humans had been made into those aliens...yikes. I must admit, I loved the sattelite dish sequence..very exciting. I find it amazing what our mind's come up with...light bulbs sending a beam to an alien home-planet ::lol:: ..brilliant..Good job with the roll and completing your little mission of saving humanity :wink2: .

Haha, the seond dream, those are the most frustrating of all. Our mind takes bits here and there but hardly ever gets us lucid..tricky little thing.

Great recall Caradon..and sometimes I find that it is better to be off dv and just within your own head for a while...you learn more about what works for you.

----------


## Sara

> I really didn't describe this all that well. There was more to it. And some really freaky hard to explain stuff going on.
> 
> Note: I was not on any B6 these are my normal dreams.
> Had a lot of other dreams but those were the most interesting, and it's getting late now. I'll get caught up on some journals tomorrow during the day.



Even MORE than this? And more dreams too?
WOW, I'm impressed over and over again by the length and amount of action in your dreams. So cool to read. Hopefully a little spark of it will hit my mind one day  :wink2: 
I really wonder how long you sleep every night, cause your dreams seem to last for hours  ::D: 






> I'm talking to somebody I work with about Lucid Dreaming. I'm explaining techniques on how to become Lucid. And I'm telling him about how I do reality checks all the time now. And how to pinch your nose to try and breath through it. 
> 
> But I never actually do a reality check!



Oh, a missed chance. But hey, don't be to angry with your brain, it's doing a good job entertaining you (and us) with all the action in the non-lucids.

By the way: you have some cool abilities in your normal dreams  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Alien Attack
> It has this long elastic slimy rubbery arm that stretches across the distance. it wraps itself around me, and starts to pull me back to the the thing. It has these sticky suction grabbers, that has me stuck.





I really didn't describe this all that well. There was more to it. And some really freaky hard to explain stuff going on. [/quote]

If there was more to that dream than what you described, it would be a novel!  ::lol:: 





> I'm talking to somebody I work with about Lucid Dreaming. I'm explaining techniques on how to become Lucid. And I'm telling him about how I do reality checks all the time now. And how to pinch your nose to try and breath through it. [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> But I never actually do a reality check!





I've done that...just goes to show that you should RC at the slightest hint of anything dream-related. (Doing RC right now).

Hey Caradon, I was thinking about your "Mutant" dream...did you already get to see "I Am Legend"?  

Edit:  Tried to fix messed up stuff.

----------


## raklet

> I remember hearing the thing saying something like. you humans would be better off all dying on your own than suffer the fate



The Overlords have come to haul everyone off to the meat factory!





> The energy beam is trying to make some kind of connection to the aliens home world.



Its the grand projector.....good thing you destroyed it.



Nice dream!  I enjoyed that.  It reminded me very much of "Shade's Children" by Garth Nix (referenced above).

----------


## The Cusp

> After a while it becomes apparent to me that he is some kind of hostile alien.
> 
> He is somehow subtly taking over the minds of the other people in the building.



I usually hate body snatcher plots, but the tentacle arms with suction cups make this one ok.  Love how you went for the high dish even though it seemed too high to reach, and how the alien was screaming as you smashed the light bulbs.

----------


## mark

::bowdown:: 

that alien attack dream is totally great lol! such detail...its hard to remember those complex dream plans.

ha that one when you are talking about lucids sounds frustrating lol its very annoying when that happens  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

Thanks comments every one!
Sara: Most nights I don't sleep much at all. this last week was pretty bad two three hours every night at the most. I got into the bad habit of sleeping longer in my naps when I came home. than before I went into work.

But, Sunday and Monday nights I get to sleep in, and catch up. :smiley: 
But I stayed up to late last night and didn't sleep in long enough.
Lost the recall in my nap too. It faded away as I woke up. I had the feeling they were some dreams worth remembering too!

Mountain run
almost Lucid again

I'm on my mountain bike riding into the mountains on a trail. After a ways into the mountains, I notice that it's starting to get dark already. I have no flash light, and figure I had better high tail it back before it gets to dark to see.

Once on the last stretch of mountain I am no longer on my bike, but on foot. there is a steep slope to the bottom. Its not vertical, just a pretty steep grassy slope. not rocky either. it's like a wild field would be here. really bumpy, with holes and mounds of dirt from animals. I begin running down the slope off  to the side of the trail. trying to be careful not step in any holes and twist my ankle. once about half way down I begin thinking about leaping into the air and flying the rest of the way. I start to become Lucid just feeling like I could actually do it. I think about it being a dream. And that feeling of being Lucid in a dream washes over me. but I wake up before really getting the chance to become fully Lucid. Or actually try jumping.

One other boring dream about driving my car on a slippery snow covered road. and parking in a parking lot. Then a tow truck driver trying to tow my car away. saying I'm not allowed to park there.

I only slept three and a half hours on a night I could sleep in. ::?:  dummy! ::lol::

----------


## bro

You seem to wind up on dark, fightening paths quite often, with a failed light. hmm. Hey, it _does_ sound like you got at least sem- lucid, if it had lasted a little longer, i'm sure you would have taken to the sky.

The towtruck snow dream...hmm, doesn't sound too far fetched.. ::lol::

----------


## mark

good stuff man, I like running in dreams its always so strange, like you do things that you could never do in real life like leaping large distances etc I tend to hove a lot when running

----------


## Sara

> Mountain run
> 
> I'm on my mountain bike riding into the mountains on a trail. After a ways into the mountains, I notice that it's starting to get dark already. I have no flash light, and figure I had better high tail it back before it gets to dark to see.
> 
> Once on the last stretch of mountain I am no longer on my bike, but on foot.



Funny how that happens! Nothing beats the dream-logic  ::D: 

This dream rReminds me SO much of my mountain-rally dream!
The whole situation (getting dark, being on the bike suddenly instead of in the car) can just picture it again  :smiley: 





> I start to become Lucid just feeling like I could actually do it. I think about it being a dream. And that feeling of being Lucid in a dream washes over me. but I wake up before really getting the chance to become fully Lucid. Or actually try jumping.



With a little more sleep, you'll be able to make it next time!





> I only slept three and a half hours on a night I could sleep in. dummy!



Did you have problems to stay asleep? Sounds like a little insomnia, living on this little sleep (ehh, at least I have my naps as an excuse  ::roll:: )

----------


## Moonbeam

> I only slept three and a half hours on a night I could sleep in. dummy!



You're almost on that crazy schedule too, no wonder your dreams are so good.

----------


## Caradon

> You seem to wind up on dark, fightening paths quite often, with a failed light. hmm. Hey, it _does_ sound like you got at least sem- lucid, if it had lasted a little longer, i'm sure you would have taken to the sky.
> 
> The towtruck snow dream...hmm, doesn't sound too far fetched..



Yeah, I'm always on  some kind of trail it seems. The most common theme is the trail flooded with water. I actually got Lucid because of that a while back. And flew up a water fall.




> good stuff man, I like running in dreams its always so strange, like you do things that you could never do in real life like leaping large distances etc I tend to hove a lot when running



Yeah, I love running in dreams. I often get Lucid that way.





> Funny how that happens! Nothing beats the dream-logic 
> 
> This dream rReminds me SO much of my mountain-rally dream!
> The whole situation (getting dark, being on the bike suddenly instead of in the car) can just picture it again 
> 
> 
> With a little more sleep, you'll be able to make it next time!
> 
> 
> Did you have problems to stay asleep? Sounds like a little insomnia, living on this little sleep (ehh, at least I have my naps as an excuse )



I didn't see that dream of yours. I'll have to look for it.
sometimes I have a hard time falling asleep. but generally once asleep I'm fine. I was just up to late. and I didn't want to sleep all day. so when I woke up, and it was already mid morning. I decided to just stay up.






> You're almost on that crazy schedule too, no wonder your dreams are so good.



 :smiley:  I could never do what they are doing! fifteen twenty minute naps all the time. or what ever it is. My naps have to always be at least two hours. some times they end up being four though lol. I have a hard time recalling nap dreams. so I keep thinking, that if I just sleep a little longer, I will remember something. Then my naps end up being longer than they should.

----------


## Caradon

Bad recall last night.

I woke up somehow knowing I had a dream about some haunted place but could not remember anything. didn't even know why I thought that. but after quite a bit of digging, I managed to pull a little bit of it back.

I'm on some type of mission into some deep dark place. I'm pretty sure it was haunted. There was some kind of danger there for sure. I was in some kind of cage like elevator, being lowered down. I can't remember what it was I had to do. I had to get something or someone out of there. I wasn't to worried because I had this scroll with a teleportation spell on it. I just had to hurry up and complete my task. Then, read the arcane words on the scroll. And I would be teleported to safety. 

That's all I remember about that.

I remember being Lucid in my nap. But, all I remember is being lucid and about to go do some task. The rest faded away.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I could never do what they are doing! fifteen twenty minute naps all the time. or what ever it is. My naps have to always be at least two hours. some times they end up being four though lol. I have a hard time recalling nap dreams. so I keep thinking, that if I just sleep a little longer, I will remember something. Then my naps end up being longer than they should.



Yea, my naps are always like that too.  If I lay down, I'm asleep for two hours, then groggy for long time until I drink a pot of coffee.  Worse than waking up in the morning.

----------


## Caradon

> http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z66/Shinjiro-yan/
> That should do it. If it has a star in the name then it's a favorite and you'd probably like to see those better. I really like the sketch of the woman (without color). Gimme some feedback. Oh, and I should have my dream influenced painting up near the end of next week.



Hey, I still can't get onto that page. Your link brought me to a page that said something like this photo album is private and I need to log in first.

----------


## Caradon

> Yea, my naps are always like that too. If I lay down, I'm asleep for two hours, then groggy for long time until I drink a pot of coffee. Worse than waking up in the morning.



I actually have a harder time in the morning waking up. most of the time that is. But sometimes I feel the way you describe after naps. I hear it's that way for a lot of people though.

----------


## bro

Isn't that irritating, when you know you were lucid but can just not recall? pshh..I hate that. Hey, good job though, I bet you were.

And eerie dark places..I know what you mean about not remembering the dream per se but remembering the feeling..The concept of that scroll and retreiving something in the cage sounded very interesting..wonder what could have brought that on.

I'm sure you'll get some long, vivid ones soon. :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> Hey, I still can't get onto that page. Your link brought me to a page that said something like this photo album is private and I need to log in first.



I'm just gonna have to post them on here then!








BTW, I saw "I Am Legend" tonight. I thought it was great, but REALLY SAD.
(sorry for the page stretcher)

----------


## mark

> Yeah, I love running in dreams. I often get Lucid that way.



yeah they are usually the ones when you leap off things and start doing great flying etc.... they are some of my fav dreams you have had  :smiley: 





> I'm on some type of mission into some deep dark place. I'm pretty sure it was haunted. There was some kind of danger there for sure. I was in some kind of cage like elevator, being lowered down. I can't remember what it was I had to do. I had to get something or someone out of there. I wasn't to worried because I had this scroll with a teleportation spell on it. I just had to hurry up and complete my task. Then, read the arcane words on the scroll. And I would be teleported to safety.



shame about the poor night but at least you managed to salvage a decent fragment   :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> I didn't see that dream of yours. I'll have to look for it.



It's on the first page of my DJ, second entry I think.





> sometimes I have a hard time falling asleep. but generally once asleep I'm fine. I was just up to late. and I didn't want to sleep all day. so when I woke up, and it was already mid morning. I decided to just stay up.



Ohh, I feel sorry for you having troubles falling asleep... Than polyphasic won't be an option for you.





> I could never do what they are doing! fifteen twenty minute naps all the time. or what ever it is. My naps have to always be at least two hours. some times they end up being four though lol. I have a hard time recalling nap dreams. so I keep thinking, that if I just sleep a little longer, I will remember something. Then my naps end up being longer than they should.



Hmm, know that problem  :wink2:  Sleeping longer doesn't increase my chance of remembering, but still I try it every now and then...
But for you it's good when you have longer naps, to catch up some sleep you missed in your short nights.







> Bad recall last night.
> 
> I woke up somehow knowing I had a dream about some haunted place but could not remember anything. didn't even know why I thought that. but after quite a bit of digging, I managed to pull a little bit of it back.



Good that you were able to retrieve something, even though it probably feels not as good as recalling the dream in perfect detail the moment you wake up...





> I remember being Lucid in my nap. But, all I remember is being lucid and about to go do some task. The rest faded away.



Oww, that's even more annoying than forgetting a normal dream...

----------


## bro

> Ohh, I feel sorry for you having troubles falling asleep... Than polyphasic won't be an option for you.



Ah yes...it is crucial to be able to "turn off the lights", at least..t'is what I think . I have a hard time even when severly sleep deprived though naps have proved better.

----------


## Caradon

> I'm just gonna have to post them on here then!
> 
> 
> BTW, I saw "I Am Legend" tonight. I thought it was great, but REALLY SAD.
> (sorry for the page stretcher)



 Great drawings! Wow, And your only sixteen. I think you could have a future with that.
Feel fee to post more pictures here if you want. I was going to suggest that anyway. 

I agree cool movie but, very sad. I didn't like that sad part. I could so imagine myslf in that situation.





> yeah they are usually the ones when you leap off things and start doing great flying etc.... they are some of my fav dreams you have had 
> 
> shame about the poor night but at least you managed to salvage a decent fragment



Yeah it's ok. I'll be back in it in no time. :smiley: 





> It's on the first page of my DJ, second entry I think.
> 
> 
> Ohh, I feel sorry for you having troubles falling asleep... Than polyphasic won't be an option for you.
> 
> 
> Hmm, know that problem  Sleeping longer doesn't increase my chance of remembering, but still I try it every now and then...
> But for you it's good when you have longer naps, to catch up some sleep you missed in your short nights.
> 
> ...



LOl the problem is. because my nap is to long I stay up even later. It's not a good habit to get into. Since most of my recall comes from my night dreams.
because I get more alert REM time after having a nap earlier. But after working all day trying to induce a Lucid. I'm disappointed when I wake up from a nap with no recall. 





> Ah yes...it is crucial to be able to "turn off the lights", at least..t'is what I think . I have a hard time even when severly sleep deprived though naps have proved better.



Your guys-es sleep schedule, no way! lol.  I'm not trying that. when I get the time to sleep, I'm sleeping!

It's not so bad having a hard time falling asleep. It has it's benefits. I've learned a lot about mental focusing from it. It's not so bad for me now, as it was when I was a teenager. And when I'm motivated enough to keep my thoughts clear. I can enter dream scenes pretty easy. without just passing out.

when I hear people talk about there insomnia problems. I try to give them some advice on mental exercises to help them fall asleep. But, they never really listen. they act like they think I don't know what I'm talking about.

The main thing about it is, people can't keep their minds from wandering long enough to relax and fall asleep. There may be other factors. but I think that's the most common reason for it.

----------


## Caradon

Oneironauts Matrix
Oneironaut has created some new private forum and asks me if I want to be int it. I decide to go. There is this hidden lobby that I have to sit in to wait for someone to let me in. Once I get in, The forum is some cool fighting video game. I'm not actually there now but, watching it on a screen. My character has entered and I'm trying to figure out all the moves. As other DV members start throwing fire balls at me.
I'm making my character duck and move to avoid them. 

Seeker comes along, and tells us we are not allowed to be playing in this forum yet, because it's not done being set up or something like that.

I recalled a couple more dreams. not all that interesting of ones though.

a little better night.

Edit: almost forgot!  last nights little wild attempt. no big deal really.

I was laying there keeping my  mind empty, when I enter a scene with out Lucidity. I'm reading comments in my journal. But the comments are from people I never saw on the forum before. And they all had really strange avatars. I remember the name of one of them. There was a comment left by a girl named Toronto. It wasn't long before I slid back awake.

----------


## Sara

> Oneironauts Matrix



Whahaha, that was a cool dream  ::D: 
Always nice to read DV-member dreams  :smiley: 

That little piece on your WILD sounds good, again related to DV.

Also good to read that you found your way to deal with falling asleep. Too bad for those people, who don't want to take your advice... not your problem though  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

Hmm...i've also recently had a DV member dream that was similar to a video game...hehe...it's funny that Seeker came along...apparently you didn't have access. ::lol:: . I can picture it, shooing us meager members from the incomplete forum  ::lol:: 

I agree..that is a strange bit with the WILD..you're not doing too badly with that though...Just have to find a way to stay aware...that hurdle and i'm sure you can overcome it soon.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Oneironauts Matrix



 ::lol::  Another DV/strange forum dream.  That was a good one; I like how the members throw fireballs at you.

I'd like to have a fireball dream; I never have those.

----------


## mark

> Oneironauts Matrix



ah man that is totally brilliant lol! 

I can just imagin what a forum set up by oneironaut would be like  ::shock::  ha ha I love the throwing fire balls at you that is just cool as owt 





> I'd like to have a fireball dream; I never have those.



MB you should check out dragon ball z it is pretty much the inspiration behind throwing energy blasts .....not sure if you would like it though ::?:

----------


## raklet

> Oneironauts Matrix



Where's my  invite?  :Sad:   :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on the Lucid Task mark! I can't wait to read that dream. I'll check it out as soon as I get time! :smiley: 

Don't have time to reply to comments right now. probably should not even be on. Since I have to be up for work in five hours. :smiley: 

Tons of recall last night. And I remembered everything in my nap as well.

Though I had some fun dreams I only have time to post these two. closest ones to Lucidity.

Last nights WILD attempt.
thanks to bro's inspiration.

I enter a dream scene with partial Lucidity. I'm in some office building talking to some woman. who I believe to be a doctor. After a moment I'm fully Lucid, and I observe my surroundings for a few moments before sliding back awake.

Then I try again. and I get some audio HI. I hear someone I know say "shut up and quit running!"

 After that I just rolled over on my side and let myself fall asleep. Because I didn't have to many hours to sleep.

Almost Lucid in my nap.
I'm on a boardwalk across a shallow lake that's at a park near my house. (It's a real place.) There are sections of the boardwalk that are missing. I start running and jump to get across. It's pretty far, and I have to consciously will myself to keep flying through the air in order to make it across. So that I am pretty much flying. I even think about how this is a lot like being in a dream. But, I make it across before I really become Lucid. And I don't think about it after that. There is more to the dream but thats the important part.

----------


## mark

he he nice one on the lucids mate! you are so good at wilds....I just loose interest ha ha

----------


## bro

Yeah, congratulations Caradon! I'm really glad you were successful with these. Isn't it amazing when you just come into the clear in a dream scene...I love the thrill it gives me and it just gets better every time.

That HI sounded interesting, but strange...it's a very random and tricky stage and if you learn to be aware, it can like watching a little show. :tongue2:  (maybe it's enchanced with sleep dep, not sure yet)

Ah and your nap "almost-lucid". I've had situations like that where I pretty much know it's not real, but not quite that it's a dream...it doesn't usually click for me but i'm glad to see that it did for you...well done Caradon! Hope to see more later.

----------


## Caradon

> Whahaha, that was a cool dream 
> Always nice to read DV-member dreams 
> 
> That little piece on your WILD sounds good, again related to DV.
> 
> Also good to read that you found your way to deal with falling asleep. Too bad for those people, who don't want to take your advice... not your problem though



 thanks Sara, That was an interesting one.

Yeah, That's how I look at it if they don't wan;t to listen. :smiley: 





> Hmm...i've also recently had a DV member dream that was similar to a video game...hehe...it's funny that Seeker came along...apparently you didn't have access.. I can picture it, shooing us meager members from the incomplete forum 
> 
> I agree..that is a strange bit with the WILD..you're not doing too badly with that though...Just have to find a way to stay aware...that hurdle and I'm sure you can overcome it soon.



Well, it just takes me a few trys after not doing WILD's, before I start entering them Lucid. I haven't been focusing on them for a couple weeks.





> Another DV/strange forum dream. That was a good one; I like how the members throw fireballs at you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to have a fireball dream; I never have those.



Hey, I'm pretty sure you were one of the people throwing fire balls  at me. So at least your doing it in my dreams. :smiley: 




> ah man that is totally brilliant lol! 
> 
> I can just imagine what a forum set up by oneironaut would be like  ha ha I love the throwing fire balls at you that is just cool as owt 
> 
> MB you should check out dragon ball z it is pretty much the inspiration behind throwing energy blasts .....not sure if you would like it though



His forum would be crazy indeed.
I get the fire balls from all the old fighting games I used to play.




> Where's my invite?



I'm sure if you ask nicely, you can throw fire balls at me too!






> he he nice one on the lucids mate! you are so good at wilds....I just loose interest ha ha



Thanks Mark. bro and Sara have got me motivated to start doing them again. 





> Yeah, congratulations Caradon! I'm really glad you were successful with these. Isn't it amazing when you just come into the clear in a dream scene...I love the thrill it gives me and it just gets better every time.
> 
> That HI sounded interesting, but strange...it's a very random and tricky stage and if you learn to be aware, it can like watching a little show. (maybe it's enchanced with sleep deep, not sure yet)
> 
> Ah and your nap "almost-lucid". I've had situations like that where I pretty much know it's not real, but not quite that it's a dream...it doesn't usually click for me but I'm glad to see that it did for you...well done Caradon! Hope to see more later.



Yeah, I love HI. I can get into HI and dream scenes Lucid pretty easy most of the time. Just the first couple trys I start entering scenes without Lucidity. My biggest problem is staying in the scene more than a couple seconds. It seems like the less Lucid I am. the longer I can stay in the scene. It's like you have to bring in a sense of not caring at all that your entering a dream scene Lucid. I do notice that the more consecutive nights in a row that I do it. I start staying in them a little longer. maybe it's because the experience starts being more familiar. And I'm able to flow with it easier.

Oh, I'm better with HI and entering scenes when I'm not quite so tired. If I'm to tired I just fall asleep. with out too much HI. sometimes I get a little bit though.

A bunch of Lucid HI stuff last night. I wasn't very tired when I went to bed. so I was trying to force myself to fall asleep. by keeping my  mind clear and, watching the light specks, behind my eyelids. It was pretty strange. one moment, I would just be looking at blackness. Then instantly, it would be like I opened my eyes and would be looking at some scene. Or else peoples faces would appear. I must have went in and out of HI scenes for like an hour.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hey, I'm pretty sure you were one of the people throwing fire balls at me. So at least your doing it in my dreams.



Wasn't me...I can't throw fireballs!  Wahh!!  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Caradon

> Wasn't me...I can't throw fireballs! Wahh!!



How often have you tried? I only threw fire once In a Lucid. I was already throwing fire out of my hands when I became Lucid. After becoming Lucid I still had the skill. It wasn't hard at all I was just doing it. It's something I definitely want to learn to do more of.

I had recall. But nothing I can write well. not much story line.
I had an infatuation with a girl who was a dragon. But in the dream she stayed in human form.

I dream about finding a diamond. And moving to a country house on a lake. and watching a motorcycle drive across the lake, Like A jet ski or something.

Something magical about being at a woodsy park. Just the feeling of it was magical.

two of these were from my nap.

----------


## mark

> How often have you tried? I only threw fire once In a Lucid. I was already throwing fire out of my hands when I became Lucid. After becoming Lucid I still had the skill. It wasn't hard at all I was just doing it. It's something I definitely want to learn to do more of.



yeah its hard to throw fire/energy blasts, I have only done it once in a lucid anyway.






> I had recall. But nothing I can write well. not much story line.
> I had an infatuation with a girl who was a dragon. But in the dream she stayed in human form.



ha ha that sounds familiar....dragon girls are mint lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> How often have you tried?



Just once or twice, I think.  I don't usually think of it.

I think people who play video games have a huge advantage when it comes to stuff like that, because they think of it a lot more often.  It seems more natural to do things like that.

----------


## Pancaka

> Just once or twice, I think.  I don't usually think of it.
> 
> I think people who play video games have a huge advantage when it comes to stuff like that, because they think of it a lot more often.  It seems more natural to do things like that.



 Too bad the gamer on this thread can't get lucid to try out throwing fireballs or flying or eating a thousand pancakes...WHY CAN'T I GET LUCID!!! Oh well. Everyone has a dryspell, and every dryspell has an end...usually a great one. What was your longest dryspell Caradon.

----------


## Caradon

> Just once or twice, I think. I don't usually think of it.
> 
> I think people who play video games have a huge advantage when it comes to stuff like that, because they think of it a lot more often. It seems more natural to do things like that.



 Your right. One of the other things that really got me fascinated with being able to throw fire. Was the movie "Fire Starter." And more recently pyro on the X-Men. I have to remember to practice playing with fire one of these times.





> Too bad the gamer on this thread can't get lucid to try out throwing fireballs or flying or eating a thousand pancakes...WHY CAN'T I GET LUCID!!! Oh well. Everyone has a dryspell, and every dryspell has an end...usually a great one. What was your longest dryspell Caradon.



Well aside from the few years I didn't Lucid dream at all. There were about four months of this year that were really slow for me. because of a really bad situation that came up. And took my dreaming away completely for a while. I can't believe how out of wack I let myself get this month. But I about got it back again. knock on wood. 

Lucid Last night!

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/December/23/2007
Lucid Dream # 58 of 2007
Malfunctioning car dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm driving along some two way road. It's kind of a country setting. A lot of open fields around, not to many houses. My car begins to veer to the left, into the oncoming lane. (In real life my alignment is off a little. And if I let go of the steering it will start veering to the left like that.) I turn the steering wheel to the right, But the car keeps going to the left. So I turn it more. I turn the steering wheel around and around to the right. But my car keeps going left! I finally give up, and  let the car go all the way to the left, across the oncoming lane, off the road and into a field.

I stop the car and get out. Disgusted with my malfunctioning steering, I begin walking back to where ever it is I was coming from. I have my dog with me as well. As I'm walking I'm thinking about how that's just like something that would happen in my dreams. Purely out of habit, because I've been doing so many reality checks all week.
I reach up and pinch my nose. And I can breath! :boogie: Totally unexpected, I really didn't think I was dreaming at all. I'm completely stunned by how real everything is. This does not feel like a dream. it's as real as real can get.(It's funny no matter how many Lucids I have. I never get over that. I'm always so stunned by the reality of it.) 

I look down at the leash in my hand. And I look at my dog walking happily along, checking everything out.  I think about setting her loose, But I'm a little reluctant even though I know it's a dream. I decide to try and levitate. But I can't do it. ::?:  (Just like I described in Moonbeams journal. I'm having a hard time getting over how real it feels.)
I see a black trailer just sitting near by. I try to reach out with my mind and levitate that. But that's not working either. I get  funny feeling, but thats about it.

I reach down and run my hand through the long weedy grass of the field. And I marvel at the coarse scratchy feel of it. I pinch my nose again to double check if I'm dreaming. Yup, definitely a dream! Since I'm having trouble levitating I try an old trick I used to do in the past. I jump into the air, and try to catch myself with my mind as I fall.
It works, and I hover cross legged a couple of feet above the ground for a  little bit.

A little ways away, I can see what looks like a trailer home. And I see two girls, brunettes, walking towards it. I'm curious as to what it looks like inside the trailer home. So I set myself down and begin walking that way. I notice another girl a blond sitting in a chair outside. She is doing something with her hands. I don't remember what exactly. Maybe she has cards or something.

The first two girls walk by, and enter the trailer. I walk up to the blond in the chair, and I say."Hey, your pretty cute." She says,"yeah, no kidding, huh." ::?:  She gets up and walks away.( I have the opposite problem as Moonbeam, DC's just walk away from me.)  I follow her as she goes into the trailer. I decide to experiment more with pestering her. I ask her if she can give me a little strip show. :wink2:  She keeps walking away, but she says, "Oh I don't know."  I keep following her, and trying to talk her into it.

After a little bit of encouraging, She starts responding. She starts moving kind of flirtatiously. And begins removing her cloths. Even as she is still walking away from me. We are walking through different rooms. Until we end up someplace that resembles a garage. She is nude now, and I ask if I can have sex with her. She climbs up onto a work bench and lays across it on her stomach. I put my hand on her back, near her shoulders. And slide my hand all the way down her body. And I wake up! :Mad: 

Barely even touched her and I woke up. It wasn't from excitement either. I was very calm. And was not even planning to try and have sex with her. This was more of an experiment to see what I could talk her into.

Be back to write a couple more things later. have to take care of something.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Purely out of habit, because I've been doing so many reality checks all week.
> I reach up and pinch my nose. And I can breath!





That's so cool.  It's so rare to do an RC _before_ you know it's a dream.






> She gets up and walks away.( I have the opposite problem as Moonbeam, DC's just walk away from me.)





 ::lol::  Why can't they just cooperate?





> Until we end up someplace that resembles a garage. She is nude now, and I ask if I can have sex with her. She climbs up onto a work bench and lays across it on her stomach. I put my hand on her back, near her shoulders. And slide my hand all the way down her body.





Go, Caradon, Go!  :boogie: 





> And I wake up!





...dammit!  So close.  But I see mark is having a good influence on you!  :wink2: 





> And was not even planning to try and have sex with her.





Oh no, we believe you.  :wink2: 

That was different than your usual lucids, Caradon.  Much less wild and crazy, physical extreme-dream stuff.  No wild animals either.  You made some progress with your DC's.  Good job on the RC; it has really become a habit with you.  I still fail at that a lot of times; very annoying.

----------


## raklet

Oooh, Sara is going to be all over this dream.  I think she's a dream voyeur! (jk Sara).  The realness of the dream sounds awesome.  More than anything, I think that is the one desire that keeps me fascinated with and working towards lucidity.  I've never experienced any dream to such a level and it is something I want to do.

----------


## Caradon

I actually woke up disappointed with myself. For getting to distracted by the girl. 

Yeah, this dream was pretty mellow. But, like always I went with the first thing that I thought would be interesting. I forgot that I wanted to talk  to my dog In a Lucid. I missed a perfect opportunity for it.

raklet: maybe you want to try the B6 to help give you a more vivid clear dream. I pretty much stopped using it. I may do it once in a while though.
Your post about B6 in marks journal sounded kind of scary. And I fortunately already get very vivid dreams. Last nights Lucid was not a B6 dream.

Last nights WILd attempt
I enter a dream scene  without Lucidity. I am at work, and a lady I work with is talking to me. I'm not paying attention to her because I'm distracted examining my environment, looking for any abnormalities/dreamsigns. I'm just about to do a reality check when I wake up. 

the reality check at that stage of sleep would have just woke me up anyway.

I had really bad recall all night. I woke up at nine in the morning with no recall. I kept falling asleep before I could take notes. I think I was just to tired. My nap was pretty short Sunday. I spent half an hour trying to bring any recall back. I managed about five fragments. I had some really fun dreams too. just could not quite bring them back. Then went back to sleep. I figured with my mind awake now. I would at least get some good recall. I feel pretty Lucky that not only did I get some recall. but I got Lucid besides.

Saturday night
at one point I did a random reality check and became Lucid. But, I can't remember anything beyond the point where I became Lucid and looked around at everything.

Later, I was running on a wall. I notice the way some trees look. And I say out loud."hey those look like dream trees!" But I forget to do a reality check. And I got distracted by the wall falling over lol. The trees had extra thick trunks and branches. 
Unlike anything in my part of the world. And the branches were all at odd angles.

----------


## Sara

Hey, dammit, I missed this dream!





> Oooh, Sara is going to be all over this dream.  I think she's a dream voyeur!



 ::madtongue:: 





> And if I let go of the steering it will start veering to the left like that.) I turn the steering wheel to the right, But the car keeps going to the left. So I turn it more. I turn the steering wheel around and around to the right. But my car keeps going left! I finally give up, and let the car go all the way to the left, across the oncoming lane, off the road and into a field.



Oohh, uncontrolable cars... I hate those! Funny how your dream car was having the same malfunction as your RL car  ::D: 





> As I'm walking I'm thinking about how that's just like something that would happen in my dreams. Purely out of habit, because I've been doing so many reality checks all week.
> I reach up and pinch my nose. And I can breath!Totally unexpected, I really didn't think I was dreaming at all.



Ohh, that sounds so cool!






> I'm completely stunned by how real everything is. This does not feel like a dream. it's as real as real can get.(It's funny no matter how many Lucids I have. I never get over that. I'm always so stunned by the reality of it.)



Hmm, do you think it has anything to do with the way you get lucid? I mean, you did a random RC and found out you were lucid. Do all your dreams feel real like that?





> I decide to try and levitate. But I can't do it. (Just like I described in Moonbeams journal. I'm having a hard time getting over how real it feels.)
> I see a black trailer just sitting near by. I try to reach out with my mind and levitate that. But that's not working either. I get  funny feeling, but thats about it.
>  Since I'm having trouble levitating I try an old trick I used to do in the past. I jump into the air, and try to catch myself with my mind as I fall.
> It works, and I hover cross legged a couple of feet above the ground for a  little bit.



Hey, that's an awesome way to get yourself levitating! Thanks for the tip  :smiley: 

When I try to fly, also in normal dreams now, it's like I'm lying on the ground on my belly, pushing myself forward on the ground with my hands or feet and first hover a few centimetres above the ground, gaining altitude very slowly.





> The first two girls walk by, and enter the trailer. I walk up to the blond in the chair, and I say."Hey, your pretty cute." She says,"yeah, no kidding, huh."



Hahaha, that's a funny response  ::mrgreen:: 





> I ask her if she can give me a little strip show. She keeps walking away, but she says, "Oh I don't know."  I keep following her, and trying to talk her into it.



Ahh, there comes the interesting part  :wink2: 
Just kidding, I actually like flying dreams a lot more, Raklet!!





> She climbs up onto a work bench and lays across it on her stomach. I put my hand on her back, near her shoulders. And slide my hand all the way down her body. And I wake up!



Owww, that is so annoying!
I can imagine you were angry at yourself.
Maybe it was just the dream ending, not necessarily because of excitement...

----------


## mark

> A Lucid Dream




 man it must have been really freaky when the car started turning left and there was nothing you could do about it

ha ha ha that lucid was great lol sounds like my kind of thing  :wink2:  but it was also great for their responses especially this







> "Hey, your pretty cute." She says,"yeah, no kidding, huh." She gets up and walks away.( I have the opposite problem as Moonbeam, DC's just walk away from me.)  I follow her as she goes into the trailer. I decide to experiment more with pestering her. I ask her if she can give me a little strip show. She keeps walking away, but she says, "Oh I don't know."  I keep following her, and trying to talk her into it.
> .



shame you woke up! could have been fun although those lucid dreams are hard to stay in





> Oooh, Sara is going to be all over this dream.  I think she's a dream voyeur! (jk Sara).



 ::rolllaugh:: 
lol raklet your a genius lol

----------


## Caradon

Two short Lucids last night
Monday/December/24/2007/
Lucid Dream # 59 of 2007
Random reality check induced Lucidity
this is the first dream of the night

The first thing I remember is that I'm with some Oriental kid named yung. I'm not even sure how I know his name but I do. He is upset and looking for something. I don't know what it is he is looking for. It has to do with what ever was going on before my recall of the dream.

We are on this stair case, that ascends in a circular manner, from landing to landing.
it's not a spiral, it's more a square. The stair case is inside a tall building, and the outside wall near the stair case is made of glass. So that you can see the view of the land beyond. But at the moment, there is a thick fog that is obscuring the view, it's rather gloomy out the window.

We climb several levels, then stop. I'm trying to see the view through the fog, when I suddenly notice the fog has cleared and the sun is shinning. And the scene that has been displayed is just breath taking. There is a mountain and canyon landscape that stretches far to the horizon. There are patches of snow hear and there, in all the right places. Even though they are mountains. the spot that we are standing is like thousands of feet above them. I'm very emotionally moved by the vision. I look over at yung and say," wow, that's so beautiful my soul wants to weep!"

I notice that yung is still upset. I say to him, " did you notice how the fog cleared and the sun came out just as we came up here? Maybe it's some kind of sign meant to cheer you up?" Then I nudge him in the arm with my elbow and say,"Or maybe this is a dream, eh?" in a joking manner. "Well lets find out!" I reach up and pinch my nose, And I can breath! :boogie: Lucid! I wish I could have seen the expression on my face at that moment. I'm sure my eyes went pretty wide."OMG, yung, this is a dream! I can breath through my nose!" I tell him to do a reality check. but he doesn't seem to need to. Now, There is no longer a glass wall separating us from the awsome landscape beyond the railing of the landing we are on. We are far above the mountain scene.
Yung looks over to me and calmly says,"I want to jump over that railing."

I think, that sounds like a wonderful idea."I'm all for that!" I reply. I then take a couple running steps, and leap head first with my hands out in front of me like a diver over the railing. My body passes about half way over the rail when I wake up. :Mad: 

Comments
That was even more frustrating than waking up from last nights Lucid. I was so looking forward to the flight over that scene.

Lucid dream # 60 of 2007
same night as above. Another random reality check.
Note: hours later, I'm dreaming about the above Lucid. And become Lucid again.

I'm now outside the same building as in the above dream. I'm on the left side of the building. But, I'm far enough to the front that I can see the glass wall of the front of the building.  There is what seems like a couple miles of open flat land. which eventually runs into a wall of mountains.

There is somebody with me.(Not the same person as before.) I begin telling him about the dream I had about this place. I point up to the glass wall on the building. And tell him that I was on some observation deck up there. The DC says."Oh yeah, I've been up there before." We begin walking to the back side of the building, where there is a parking lot. As we walk, I continue to describe the dream from above. I am so emotionally moved by the memory of the mountain scene. That I'm nearly in tears describing it.

I then describe, how I reached up and pinched my nose as a reality check. And I actually do it as an example. And again I can breath! :boogie: Lucid again! I tell the DC, "this is a dream!" I show him that I can breath through my nose. He doesn't seem to impressed. We are in the parking lot now. I jump up on the hood of one of the cars,
and do a back flip off of it. I tuck into a tight ball, then land on my feet perfectly. To the DC I say."See, I could never do that in real life."

Now he seems intrigued. I jump back up onto the hood of the car again and do another perfect back flip. The DC tries to do it, But he falls flat on his back. I laugh and jump onto the hood and do another back flip. I do it a couple of more times before waking up.

It's now nine thirty in the morning. I decide to try to sleep just a little longer hoping to get Lucid again. I lay there for a minute and enter a dream scene. I'm at work, and I'm compelled by the urge to do a reality check. I do and I can breath! :boogie:  But at that fragile stage of sleep, it just wakes me up.

I fall back to sleep, enter the same work scene. I look at my watch and it says 5:00 pm. No way, I should not be at work this late. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: 
but again it's to fragile a stage of sleep and it wakes me up. I'm just happy I had the presence of mind to do the reality checks. I gave up then and just got out of bed.

be back to reply to other comments in a little while.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Then I nudge him in the arm with my elbow and say,"Or maybe this is a dream, eh?" in a joking manner. "Well lets find out!" I reach up and pinch my nose, And I can breath!Lucid!





That is so cool, Caradon.  You are going to be getting lucid in every dream soon.  Do you do like 1000 RC's during the day?  ::lol::  Is that your secret?






> And again I can breath!Lucid again! I tell the DC, "this is a dream!"





There you go again!  That's so cool how you went back to the same dream-place.





> I jump up on the hood of one of the cars,







> and do a back flip off of it. I tuck into a tight ball, then land on my feet perfectly. To the DC I say."See, I could never do that in real life."





Actually, this is perfect for Cusp's physical skill experiment.  You need to try IRL and see if you could do it.   ::D:   I bet you could!  (Do it over water first.)

 



> The DC tries to do it, But he falls flat on his back.




 ::lol:: 





> I do and I can breath!





Again!

 



> I pinch my nose and I can breath!





And again!

That has got to be the longest lucid-dream chain I've ever seen!  :boogie: It makes me feel like dancing too!  :boogie:

----------


## Caradon

Thanks, Moonbeam. Yeah, I probably have been doing a thousand reality checks or more every day. And I try to acknowledge the fact that I have just done a reality check, and can't breath. Rather than just doing it without thinking about it. And I try to always keep my mind aware that I could be dreaming at any moment. And pay attention to everything that I'm doing.

I've also gotten back to setting the timer on my watch. I have it set to go off every five minutes now. when ever the timer goes off. I make a point to stop the beeping by pushing a button on it. That way I'm always fiddling with my watch. And hopefully it will enter my dreams more. And when the timer goes off. I make a point to tell myself that I'm doing a scheduled reality check. And when I do reality checks in between the five minutes, I tell myself that I have just done a random reality check.


I'm hoping that I can integrate a combination of using my watch, and a nose reality check together to make a really powerful technique.

And yeah, That would be cool if I could learn to do back flips from my dreams.
Once when I was a kid. after watching the road warrior. Because of watching a guy do a somersault in the air while running. 
I spent an entire day out in the yard trying to do that. ::lol:: 
Never managed it though. Just landed on my back every time.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, I was just kidding about the 1000 RC's.  I did as many as I could remember to do one day and it worked, so I can see how that would work really well.

Do you hear the watch beeping at night, too?  I never could get anything like that to help me get lucid.

----------


## Caradon

No I wear ear plugs at night. I'm hoping I will just dream about my watch beeping. And then remember to do a reality check because of it.

I did try setting it for a half hour after a WBTB last week. I went to sleep without my ear plugs. But like I thought the beeping just woke me up. I haven't tried it again.

----------


## Caradon

> Hey, dammit, I missed this dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oohh, uncontrolable cars... I hate those! Funny how your dream car was having the same malfunction as your RL car 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't really miss this Lucid. I only posted it earlier in the same day. thanks for reading and commenting.

Yeah, my dreams do fell quite real. But, I'm so used to getting Lucid in crazy unreal situations, like flying. 





> man it must have been really freaky when the car started turning left and there was nothing you could do about it
> 
> ha ha ha that lucid was great lol sounds like my kind of thing  but it was also great for their responses especially this
> 
> 
> shame you woke up! could have been fun although those lucid dreams are hard to stay in
> 
> 
> 
> lol raklet your a genius lol



Yeah that sucked when my car did that. At least I Finally got Lucid from my car. that kind of thing happens all the time when I drive in my dreams.

Like Sara said, it probably was the end of the dream. there was other stuff that happened before I was driving my car. so I had already been in it for quite a while.

----------


## mark

ah man! I agree that the ending of that first dream must have been very very annoying! shame about that like!


and that second dream! nice one on the back flips he he sounds fun mate

EDIT: oh thanks again for introducing me to Necroscope its really starting to influence my dreams I love it  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wow. Nice job with the lucids lately, Caradon!

I _hate_ malfunctioning cars. My car seems to always wanna malfunction, in my dreams. And that sucks about finally getting that DC chick to comply, and then waking up, right before. I'd have been so pissed.  ::lmao::

----------


## raklet

Great job on all of the lucids!  That was fun.  What kind of work do you do that you can have your watch beep every five minutes and do RC in between without people getting annoyed and thinking that you are weird?  (remind self to follow Caradon's example and do more RCs)

----------


## Caradon

> ah man! I agree that the ending of that first dream must have been very very annoying! shame about that like!
> 
> and that second dream! nice one on the back flips he he sounds fun mate
> 
> EDIT: oh thanks again for introducing me to Necroscope its really starting to influence my dreams I love it



Thanks Mark. yeah that really sucked. that could have such an awsome moment. Oh well there is always next time!

Your welcome about the books. I'm glad you love them as much as I do!





> Wow. Nice job with the lucids lately, Caradon!
> 
> I _hate_ malfunctioning cars. My car seems to always wanna malfunction, in my dreams. And that sucks about finally getting that DC chick to comply, and then waking up, right before. I'd have been so pissed.



Thanks Oneironaut! hopefully I will start to notice that car dreamsign  more often. I almost got Lucid from it a couple other times.





> Great job on all of the lucids! That was fun. What kind of work do you do that you can have your watch beep every five minutes and do RC in between without people getting annoyed and thinking that you are weird? (remind self to follow Caradon's example and do more RCs)



Thanks raklet! I actually turn the alarm off when I'm at work. I got tired of people asking me questions about it. But, when the alarm is off. I still watch the time close, and try to do scheduled reality checks every five minutes. 
and random ones at every good opportunity. Have to turn it off in movie theaters too. The alarm is great for those times when your doing something distracting and you forget to pay attention. 

Note: twice last night while sliding into hypnagogic imagery. I heard my watch alarm beeping in my mind. then reached up and did a reality check.
but, both times it woke me up as usual at that stage of sleep. On the right track though.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/December/25/2007
Lucid Dream # 61 of 2007
Random reality check induced Lucidity

This is the most boring Lucid I ever had lol. I pretty much wasted it. ::?: 

I must have had some kind of false awakening, where I got up and went to the bathroom. because the first thing I remember is walking back to my bed through the dark gloom of the house. I do a reality check and I can breath. :boogie: I'm strangely confused and kind of disoriented though. because I'm not used to getting Lucid during false awakenings. Or, in such a familiar setting as my own house. I keep thinking that I have woke up. or about to wake up. So I keep doing reality checks. And I'm like nope didn't wake up yet. I actually sit down on the edge of my bed and wait to wake up. ::lol::  every few seconds I think maybe I'm awake now. So I do a reality check to see. But, nope I'm still dreaming. slowly it dawns on me, that I'm not going to wake up right away, and that I should actually do something rather than just sit here waiting to wake up. So I decide I should go outside and find something to do. So I get up and start to get ready to go outside. I start getting dressed and putting my shoes on lol. ::?: 
Who cares about that stuff in a dream. I think I may have lost Lucidity and went into another dream. Because after that I remember something about being on a cruise ship. I'm not sure if I woke up in between or not. 

Then later, I have a bag of marijuana. And I'm sitting there cleaning the seeds out, and rolling joints. My sister comes up to me and tells me she is watching some horror movie. And that a guy in the movie was doing reality checks when some monster was attacking him. But, unfortunately for him. he was not dreaming. And the monster got him. ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I do a reality check and I can breath.



 ::lol::  Every time I come in here, there is another RC where you can breathe!  :boogie:   Caradon, I've got to start doing 1000 RC's per day too!  Starting tomorrow!  No, now, I can fit in maybe 100 or so!

----------


## raklet

> I start getting dressed and putting my shoes on lol.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3][COLOR=#000080]Who cares about that stuff in a dream.[COLOR=black]



 ::chuckle::  ::chuckle::  ::chuckle::  ::chuckle::  ::chuckle::

----------


## Caradon

:smiley: 



> Every time I come in here, there is another RC where you can breathe!  Caradon, I've got to start doing 1000 RC's per day too! Starting tomorrow! No, now, I can fit in maybe 100 or so!



yeah, it's such a small effort to to reach up and pinch my nose. no reason not to do it all the time. :smiley:  I'm startng to care less and less about people seeing me do it as well. I try to be somewhat discrete about it when people are around. especially at work. But I don't really worry about it much. I would hate to be in a dream and be afraid of doing a RC because of people seeing me. the funny looks are well worth the results. :smiley: 




> 



What can I say? Must have been low level lucidity! ::lol::

----------


## Sara

noooo stupid phone  :Sad: 
I typed a long reply and then it was lost  :Sad: 

Well, congrats on the series of lucids, caradon!

Your reply to moonbeam made me smile, I didn't expect you actually doing that many RCs! But you inspired me to try it for a while!

Love the description of that scenery, would have been amazing to fly over it! I'm sure you'll be able to accomplish that in one of your next lucids.


Hahaha, laughing out loud in the train (people looked at me :shame :smiley:  for that part where you tried to convince you DC that you/he was dreaming  ::D: 

And about the part where you just sat on your bed, waiting to wake up.
Actually, I think it's very good progress if you can just sit down and think about what's going on... instead of getting tunnel vision and hurry up to accomplish a task... 

(saved a copy and try 1 more time to see if my phone still works...)

----------


## Moonbeam

> noooo stupid phone 
> I typed a long reply and then it was lost



I'm so jealous of people who have those phones, so I'm glad you said that.  I know I would do that all the time (lose posts), and I get so mad when I lose a post.






> Your reply to moonbeam made me smile, I didn't expect you actually doing that many RCs! But you inspired me to try it for a while!



I know I was laughing too, because I was just joking!  But it must work!

----------


## raklet

> raklet: maybe you want to try the B6 to help give you a more vivid clear dream. I pretty much stopped using it. I may do it once in a while though.
> Your post about B6 in marks journal sounded kind of scary. And I fortunately already get very vivid dreams. Last nights Lucid was not a B6 dream.



I've done some more reading about B6.  Nature Made (a B6 mfg) states "For long-term use, a daily dosage of 50 mg is considered safe."

You can buy their product on Amazon (600 50mg tablets) for $21 and change.

http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Made-Vi...8776236&sr=8-1

----------


## mark

See thats the problem with FAs even if you do get lucid they are so real its hard to know that you are safe to do stuff. I know I have had to RC tuns before I feel confident doing something when im in my house.

Congrats on the lucid though, hey you have done really well this year your total is massive

----------


## Pancaka

guess what that means! ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  ::bigteeth::  ::bigteeth::  ::bigteeth::  ::bigteeth:: :bravo::bravo::bravo::bravo::bravo:

----------


## mark

> guess what that means!:bravo::bravo::bravo::bravo::bravo:



hey man did you get lucid??

----------


## Pancaka

> hey man did you get lucid??



 Yep! And I'm gonna start a lucid journal starting with that entry. It was awesome!!! It probably won't rival anyone else's great lucids and I fell out of lucidity or I was partially lucid, but still awesome.

----------


## Moonbeam

:boogie: Congratulations, Shinjiro-yan!  I bet it is the first of many!

That's OK if it wasn't great the first time, it will get better.  Good idea to start a journal, because it is very inspirational and good for recall.  

Good luck, and I'll watch for your journal--can't wait to read your dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Roller blading dreamsign noticed!
Almost Lucid.

I step outside, I have my roller-blades on, and I begin skating around. I try a little jump, I hop up over a curb, and onto a sidewalk no problem. I don't lose balance at all. I begin jumping up onto other things a little higher every time. I see a low brick wall about waist high. There is a car parked close to the wall. I jump up onto the wall, skate across the top of it. Jump again, from the wall, onto the roof of the car. I skate across the roof, then jump into the air. spin around completely. and land perfectly on the ground. and keep skating. I jump off  a couple other high curbs, and I'm able to spin around in the air from those too. I decide to go back to the wall. I jump onto the wall, onto the car, and into the air a couple more times. When suddenly I think, Maybe the reason I can skate so well now is because I'm dreaming! I'm just about to reach up and pinch my nose. But I don't get the chance, because I wake up.

I've been having a lot of really hard to describe dreams lately. I haven't even tried to post most of them.

Dolphins
This one is a little confusing too. but a really powerful dream so I'll try and describe the basic outline of it.

There is some kind of really wide river. there is this spot where the river comes up against a wall. there is a massive wave that keeps splashing up against the wall. There is a crowd of people on top of the wall. the people are gathered to watch the coming of the dolphins. The dolphins, gather here once a year to feed on a certain type of fish that spawns in this spot every year.

My perspective is all over the place in this dream. but at one point I'm on the wall. And I fall into the river. I'm worried at first, but the dolphins are friendly. 

The dream takes a sick turn, and poachers show up on ships. I watch helpless as dolphins are being caught in nets. And being hung upside down by cables with hooks.
and being cut open and gutted while they are still alive.

Things take a strange really hard to describe turn. As I'm watching in horror as the dolphins are being slaughtered. I become aware of this presence. And I somehow know it's the dolphins. there is something supernatural about them. And they have some kind of power. I'm transported by this dolphin entity, to another time or dimension or something. I'm aware that they are trying to show me something important about them. Something about their history or where they came from or something. There was some confusing hard to describe images. I don't remember much more about it.

Last nights wild attempt
First I'm floating into HI. I Suddenly hear my reality check timer in my mind, and it startles me awake.

I then enter a dream scene without Lucidity. I'm on some kind of under sea station.
A portion of the place is caving in. like it's starting to implode because of the pressure of the sea. I randomly start hearing my reality check timer.(It's not on in real life, I'm dreaming it!) I'm about to do a reality check but I slide back awake.

Comments
If I can get myself to dream about that timer in a normal dream I'll be set. :smiley: 
It should be interesting to see what happens with  my vacation coming up. when I can keep the timer on all day every day. And get more sleep besides.

----------


## Moonbeam

> First I'm floating into HI. I Suddenly hear my reality check timer in my mind, and it startles me awake.
> 
> I then enter a dream scene without Lucidity. I'm on some kind of under sea station.
> A portion of the place is caving in. like it's starting to implode because of the pressure of the sea. I randomly start hearing my reality check timer.(It's not on in real life, I'm dreaming it!) I'm about to do a reality check but I slide back awake.
> 
> Comments
> If I can get myself to dream about that timer in a normal dream I'll be set.
> It should be interesting to see what happens with my vacation coming up. when I can keep the timer on all day every day. And get more sleep besides.



 
It's starting to work!  I bet it works for you pretty soon. 

Oh yea...you got that long time off coming up!  I bet you get some good results then.  Are you going anywhere or staying home?

I know what you mean about dreams that are too hard to describe.  I have a lot of those; I don't know what percentage are actually "tellable", but not a real high amount, maybe 50/50, and then I forget some of those.

----------


## Caradon

> Yep! And I'm gonna start a lucid journal starting with that entry. It was awesome!!! It probably won't rival anyone else's great lucids and I fell out of lucidity or I was partially lucid, but still awesome.



yeah, that was awsome! I left a comment in your journal.





> See thats the problem with FAs even if you do get lucid they are so real its hard to know that you are safe to do stuff. I know I have had to RC tuns before I feel confident doing something when im in my house.



That was so strange. I'm never just sitting in a room alone in a dream!





> Congrats on the lucid though, hey you have done really well this year your total is massive



Thanks, I'm going to have to work hard to beat this years count.
I'm feeling up for it though. :smiley: 





> I've done some more reading about B6. Nature Made (a B6 mfg) states "For long-term use, a daily dosage of 50 mg is considered safe."
> 
> You can buy their product on Amazon (600 50mg tablets) for $21 and change.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Made-Vi...8776236&sr=8-1



Thanks for that. I do get some b6 in a multi vitamin I take in the morning.
I'm not sure how much it is exactly. It says 100% How many mg that is I don't know.





> noooo stupid phone 
> I typed a long reply and then it was lost 
> 
> Well, congrats on the series of lucids, caradon!
> 
> Your reply to moonbeam made me smile, I didn't expect you actually doing that many RCs! But you inspired me to try it for a while!
> 
> Love the description of that scenery, would have been amazing to fly over it! I'm sure you'll be able to accomplish that in one of your next lucids.
> 
> ...



thanks Sara! sucks you lost your post. I hate when that happens. and I would have liked to have read it.
I enjoy convincing DC's their dreaming. I guess it just gives me a sense of sharing the experience. I once convinced the whole dream world it was a dream lol. I told one DC, and he spread the word. pretty soon every one in the whole world knew it was a dream. And they all thought I was some kind of messiah that had come to tell them the truth about their world. It was kind of funny.




> I know I was laughing too, because I was just joking! But it must work!



Well four Lucids in three nights. And a noticed dreamsign on the fourth night.
I have to say, I'm pretty happy with those kind of results.

----------


## Caradon

> It's starting to work! I bet it works for you pretty soon. 
> 
> Oh yea...you got that long time off coming up! I bet you get some good results then. Are you going anywhere or staying home?
> 
> I know what you mean about dreams that are too hard to describe. I have a lot of those; I don't know what percentage are actually "tellable", but not a real high amount, maybe 50/50, and then I forget some of those.



I'm staying home. When people at work ask me that question. I tell them I'm going around the world in a hot air balloon. I've been planning the trip for years.  ::lol:: 

Don't have to worry about them thinking I'm weird with the reality checks. because they already know it's true. :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> yeah, that was awsome! I left a comment in your journal.



 Thanks, but don't expect much.

----------


## mark

roller blading again! woohooo lol thats cool! I love your roller blading dreams very inspirational, I will have to give it a try sometime.

I get what you mean with confusing dreams, sometimes you cant write them down because they dont make sense....its weird 

ha ha yeah next year it will be hard to beat lol your gonna have to have a ton of LDs every week ha ha

----------


## The Cusp

Poor dolpnins!  I saw a youtube video where the japanese were slaughtering them just like you described.  Too bad Claire from Heroes wasn't there to put a stop to it.  She got in crap for trying to do that.

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=Caradon;634868]I'm staying home. When people at work ask me that question. I tell them I'm going around the world in a hot air balloon. I've been planning the trip for years.  ::lol::  [/quote}

Cool!  ::banana::  Stop by my house and pick me up.  Maybe we can touch down in Northern England too.





> Don't have to worry about them thinking I'm weird with the reality checks. because they already know it's true.



Yea I have that problem too.  I feel sorry for them, not knowing what they're missing.

----------


## Caradon

> ha ha yeah next year it will be hard to beat lol your gonna have to have a ton of LDs every week ha ha



Thats what I'm working towards! :smiley: 





> Poor dolpnins! I saw a youtube video where the japanese were slaughtering them just like you described. Too bad Claire from Heroes wasn't there to put a stop to it. She got in crap for trying to do that.



Pretty sad people would do something like that!





> Originally Posted by Caradon
> 
> 
> I'm staying home. When people at work ask me that question. I tell them I'm going around the world in a hot air balloon. I've been planning the trip for years. 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!  Stop by my house and pick me up. Maybe we can touch down in Northern England too.



Ok, Watch for me. I'll be dropping the rope ladder!





> Yea I have that problem too. I feel sorry for them, not knowing what they're missing.



One day, somebody saw me pinching my my nose and asked me what I was doing. I told them I was trying to see if I can breath through my nose like that. I told them, that once in a while I can. And that's when the fun begins. I didn't say anything more about it than that. ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

Not a lot of sleep the last couple nights. So not a lot of dreams.

Yesterdays Wild attempt
I enter a scene partially Lucid. I have my watch in my hand. the timer starts beeping.
I don't need to do a reality check because the timer brings me into full Lucidity.
I lay there in kind of an hypnagogic state for a few moments listening to the sound of my timer. fascinated by how my mind is creating the sound exactly. 

Todays unintentional WILD attempt
after sleeping about two hours, and waking up from a vivid dream about a golf course.
I get up to pee. I want to sleep just a little longer to get some more recall. But I'm kind of awake now.

I lay there for a few moments. Then enter a work scene. The timer on my watch starts going off. I start pushing the button to turn it off as I wake up.

Note to self: Always  do reality check before turning off timer.

Next, partially Lucid I hear a dramatic movie voice describing some new movie.
And then I see an image of a guy in a dark hooded cloak, sitting in a shopping cart, while flying through space, and waving a sickle.

 It's supposed to be a preview of some weird comedy.

----------


## Pancaka

> after sleeping about two hours, and waking up from a vivid dream about a golf course.



 LOL




> Next, partially Lucid I hear a dramatic movie voice describing some new movie.
> And then I see an image of a guy in a dark hooded cloak, sitting in a shopping cart, while flying through space, and waving a sickle.
> 
>  It's supposed to be a preview of some weird comedy.



 DUBBLE LOL!  ::laughhard::  ::goodjob::

----------


## mark

man I envy your WILDing ability lol

I like the movie idea lol sounds funny ha ha

----------


## Caradon

> LOL
> DUBBLE LOL!







> man I envy your WILDing ability lol



Thanks! But, I envy the ability of some others. Like Sara, Clairity, Pj, And bro is good at it too.

All I get is little teaser WILD's, Figures! I can do it almost any night, but I can't really make anything out of them. ::?: 

OK, getting off the computer. It's my night to sleep in and I need to just focus on getting Lucid.

Plus, I'm making Sunday nights house cleaning night. I like to have a nice clean place on my days off.  And It's another thing that helps get me in that relaxed frame of mind I need to get Lucid. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Bear attack!
I'm walking with my step dad  on some wilderness trail. we are getting ready to camp out for the night when I see something moving away from us through the brush really fast. It's only about as big as raccoon and it's a brown round ball of fur. I notice that there is a nest near the trail. there are these tiny animals that look like miniature gorillas sitting in the nest looking up at me. I reach down towards them with my fingers extended. And the little gorillas open their mouths wide trying to bite my fingers.

I now notice, that the mother that has just ran off is now back. And it's a small brown bear! A lot bigger than a cub. but still much smaller than a full grown bear. I'm trying to avoid it hiding and stuff. when I see my step dad confronting the bear. I try to tell him that even though the bear is small, it is still very powerful. but he continues his confrontation.

The bear charges him. And my step dad falls down as he tries to back off. I see the bear attack him. It has it's jaws clamped onto his arm. I then attack the bear trying to help him. I get the bear to release his arm. and I hold my hand around the bears nose and mouth trying to keep it from being able to bite. Even as I do this I realize that I should not be strong enough to hold his mouth closed. but I'm manging it anyway.
I'm afraid to let go. I take my finger and poke it into the bears eye. thinking that if I can blind it. I can let go of it's mouth and run away. It's pretty gross. My finger sinks into it's eyeball, and a bunch of fluid comes pouring out of the socket. I'm about to try poking out it's other eye when I wake up.

Tidal wave
I'm swimming in the ocean, there are other people there too. I have a surf-board. there is a fairly big wave forming behind me. I lay on my stomach on the back portion of the board, as the wave begins pushing me forward I jump up onto the board and begin surfing the wave. I'm excited that even though I've never been surfing before. I'm now surfing like a pro on my first try. I surf the wave all the way to shore, and slide right up onto the beach.

The wave recedes, and seems to take the whole ocean with it. I walk out onto the bare ocean floor trying to figure out where all the water went. other people are looking around just as mystified. I now notice a huge wall of water in the distance coming at us.
The water receded and formed one massive wave. I know there is no way I'm going to be able to surf this wave. I start running. Everything is moving in slow motion now.
I see a small shack on the shore. and for some reason I think if I can get inside it. I will be protected.

but, I can't run I'm moving very slow. the good thing, is that the wave is moving just as slow. everything is in slow motion. but the wave is still getting closer to me, than I am to the shack. I don't think I can make it. but somehow I do get there ahead of the wave.
Once inside, I instantly regret being inside it. because I'm thinking that if gets flooded and washed along. I may have a hard time finding my way out of the shack and drown.

So I run outside again, and the wave has already broken onto the shore. And really isn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. I watch as these little glowing people with fast beating wings. rise up out of  the brush, and begin flying around. like little Tinker-bells.(where the heck did that come from!) I look around and see that some normal person had been impaled on some metal post when the wave broke.
Then I wake up.

More dreams to post later. A somewhat successful WILD in the morning. but still not good enough to count as a Lucid.

----------


## mark

Wooohooo caradon fights back lol stupid bear didnt see that one coming did ha ha  ::bowdown:: 

And that tidal wave is incredible! I would love to dream something like that!

Did you ever see the fotage of the thailand Tsunami? its like that, the water goes really far out and people walk down to investigate the the wall of water comes back it. Its sad but spectacular 

couple of links to some vids

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS_kH...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNpi9...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhuqK...eature=related

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey Caradon you are coming full circle...back to bear attack dreams!

Good luck on that WILDing, I hope you get it figured out.  Then tell me, OK?  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Magic
Another impossible to describe dream but it was the best dream of the night. so here goes a basic outline.

I'm in some building on an upper level walkway. the walkway has a railing, and along the wall are many doors. There are two people with me. One is some kind of guide or something. I need to pick one of the doors, because within lies the rest of my life. And what ever job I will spend the rest of my life doing. But once entering a door there is no return. If you don't like the choice to bad. The problem is, is that there are no labels on the doors. So I have no idea what kind of life I will be getting into when I enter. I have to just hope I pick a good one.

The guide points out a door to the two of us and recommends we should pick that one. He claims it's a very good one. So, we both enter. I now find myself in a gym, with a boxing ring. There are many boxers training. I'm like wtf I don't want to be a boxer!
The other guy decides to enter the ring. And one of the other boxers gets in the ring with him. The guy charges the boxer. and the boxer just nails him with one solid punch and knocks the guy to the floor. there are lots of people watching and laughing.

the guy gets up and starts putting on a show. Dancing and strutting around. And people are cheering him on. It's a strange sight.

 Suddenly, the dream completely shifts. and it's totally different. I have this staff it's about four feet long. It's black, and the tips on each end are white. I now have the ability using this staff to create anything I want. It's like I have the ultimate dream control, with the wave of my staff. But, I am also in training. There is an older man, with even greater power than mine. And he is training me to wisely use this power.
I forgot to mention that I'm like a teenager now.

The man wants me to learn a lesson about appreciating having things. So he takes away my powers. He then transports this old yellow muscle car from another time.
It materializes right in front of me. Only it's just junk. he wants me to rebuild this car piece by piece. Until it's a high tech race car that I can really appreciate having, because of building it by hand.

He decides then, to temporarily give me back my magic abilities. So that I can see what the car will be like when I'm done. I wave my wand and the car instantly transforms into this awsome yellow and black Chevy camaro. Sort of like the one in the transformers movie. Only way cooler looking. I get in the car and start racing through the city out of control. With no regard for traffic laws or other drivers.

Suddenly, the dream shifts again. And I'm in some kind of huge lobby to some building. The man is holding up my car over his head by one hand. And he is pissed that I took advantage of my power. driving crazy all over the city like that. It's like he changed the dream scene and brought me to this place. He drops the car, and begins doing something to me with his magic. It's I'm not even sure how to describe it. But I'm sitting on this couch. And some weird stuff starts happening to me. I actually split into two different people and I'm watching myself on the couch from across the room.
I realize that the man is trying to make me understand something. But he wants me to come to the understanding on my own with out him telling me. As I wake up, I get the feeling that he is trying to make me understand that I'm dreaming!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm sitting on this couch. And some weird stuff starts happening to me. I actually split into two different people and I'm watching myself on the couch from across the room.
> I realize that the man is trying to make me understand something. But he wants me to come to the understanding on my own with out him telling me. As I wake up, I get the feeling that he is trying to make me understand that I'm dreaming!



Wow that's weird.  The DC was trying to get you lucid.  ::shock::  To bad he didn't succeed.  Maybe next time...

----------


## Caradon

> Wooohooo caradon fights back lol stupid bear didnt see that one coming did ha ha 
> 
> And that tidal wave is incredible! I would love to dream something like that!
> 
> Did you ever see the fotage of the thailand Tsunami? its like that, the water goes really far out and people walk down to investigate the the wall of water comes back it. Its sad but spectacular 
> 
> couple of links to some vids
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS_kH...eature=related
> ...



some crazy stuff. I'm glad I don't live by the ocean. I just got to worry about tornados!




> Hey Caradon you are coming full circle...back to bear attack dreams!
> 
> Good luck on that WILDing, I hope you get it figured out. Then tell me, OK?



Yeah, yay, bear attack dreams. it's about time they came back!
Yeah, one of these days I'll be WILDing!





> Wow that's weird. The DC was trying to get you lucid.  To bad he didn't succeed. Maybe next time...



Yeah it was a really strange dream. he should have just told me lol. It's happened before. More than once. I actually became fully Lucid in my WIlD attempt because of a DC.

I entered a work dream. I had partial Lucidity. I remember kind of thinking that I was dreaming. but I just kept working. A DC comes up to me and says. "I wish I was dreaming right now." I looked up at her and said "I am dreaming right now!" And I repeated it three more times before waking up.

To late to post any more dreams. I had quite a few. didn't take a nap today either so I'm tired now.

----------


## Caradon

Last night I became Lucid for a few moments.

When I noticed that wasn't thinking right, I realized it was because I was dreaming. But it didn't last to long before I woke up.

----------


## Caradon

Christine-attack of the demon car
my first car attack dream! ::lol:: 

Don't remember all the details that well but there was this evil sports car. I knew it possessed by some kind of entity. As I walked by it into a house, I was giving it the finger and telling it off.  I enter the house. not sure what I did inside. but when I came out the car was still there. I'm really pissed off at this evil car I'm not afraid of it at all.
There is some kind of lettering on the side of the car. And every time I look away, and look back. the lettering changes. I know that the car is communicating with me in that way. I can't remember what it says exactly. But it's spelling out threatening things.

I get really pissed off at the car and start cussing it out, and talking all sorts of shit to it. I realize I'm going to be the cars next target for a kill. But somehow I don't care in  the least. An angry face begins to appear on the hub-cap of one of the wheels nearest me. At first it just kind of looks like an angry DV smiley. But gradually takes on a more realistic quality. It has a big mouth, and the face stretches out of the hub-cab and begins trying to bite me. I grab onto the jaws. I use one hand on the upper jaw and one on the lower. I begin pulling the mouth wide open, And I'm fighting with it when I wake up.


Death bed- Return from beyond
I'm in a hospital on my death bed. I have some kind of incurable brain disease. And the doctors give me a pill that will kill my brain completely, and put me out of my misery. I lay there unafraid waiting to die. I begin feeling an  intense pressure in my brain. "Shouldn't I be dead by now?" I ask one of he doctors. The doctor tells me that depending on the person, It can take a longer or shorter time for it to effect.

Next thing I know I'm dead and in the after life. I meet up with some woman there. And she is telling me something. I'm not quite sure what it was. It was a strange experience. 

the next thing I know, I'm back in the hospital. Doctors are rushing around, and saying stuff like, " it's a miracle!" I guess I was undergoing some kind of miraculous healing process, And I was now fully recovered. People were all asking me about where I went, and what I experienced when I was dead.


Todays Wild attempt
I enter a scene, where I'm in some dark corridor. The end of the corridor is open to the outside world. And I know that it's a limitless dream world beyond.
I make my way down the corridor happy that I'm going to have a successful WILD. 
I just need to make it out of the corridor and I will be in a Lucid Dream. But I don't make it I wake up before I get there.

----------


## raklet

> Christine-attack of the demon car
> 
> Death bed- Return from beyond
> 
> Todays Wild attempt



I like how you were fighting with that car.  I could picture it from the description.  The expanding jaws from the hubcap reminded me of the Wamphyri when they open wide....


Near Death Experience!  You should write a book about it, you'd make a mint!


Too bad about the WILD.  Waking up just when the dream is getting started is the most frustrating thing in the world.

----------


## Pancaka

> There is some kind of lettering on the side of the car. And every time I look away, and look back. the lettering changes. I know that the car is communicating with me in that way. I can't remember what it says exactly. But it's spelling out threatening things.



 you think maybe the letters were changing because you were dreaming... if only you did an rc! ::blue::

----------


## Sara

Wohoo, so many action packed dreams again... no wonder your DJ is in the top 20 of most viewed topics last year  :boogie: 





> *Bear attack!*
> 
> I then attack the bear trying to help him. I get the bear to release his arm. and I hold my hand around the bears nose and mouth trying to keep it from being able to bite.



LOL, it's no longer animals attacking you, but YOU attacking animals... And you're pretty good at fighting bears!






> Christine-attack of the demon car
> my first car attack dream!



And now also cars!
What's next? Attacking air planes? Attacking planets?  ::D: 

By the way: did you read that Stephen King book about evil cars? This dream really sounds like this story...





> Next thing I know I'm dead and in the after life. I meet up with some woman there. And she is telling me something. I'm not quite sure what it was. It was a strange experience.



Wow, such a weird experience indeed!
I'm wondering where you get all the inspiration for these dreams, you have one hell of a creative mind  ::mrgreen:: 





> *Todays Wild attempt*
> I enter a scene, where I'm in some dark corridor. The end of the corridor is open to the outside world. And I know that it's a limitless dream world beyond.
> I make my way down the corridor happy that I'm going to have a successful WILD. 
> I just need to make it out of the corridor and I will be in a Lucid Dream. But I don't make it I wake up before I get there.



Hmmm, interesting, would you say you were dreaming of achieving your WILD (the end of the corridor)?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Christine-attack of the demon car



_Christine_ is one of my favorite movies.  ::cooler::  Cool dream!
(It's also the book that Stephen King wrote, Sara.  ::wink:: )






> Death bed- Return from beyond



That's pretty wild. I've never been resurrected on the hospital bed. I always just kinda "respawn" wherever I was. I bet it was crazy to see all the doctors running around, freaking out, when you came back to life!

----------


## mark

> Christine-attack of the demon car




 ha ha mate your not even save from mechanical things in your dreams its mad! That part with the face was freaky nice one that you had the balls to stand and fight the thing ::bowdown:: 

did you ever see that movie? lol it was so bad ha ha I was expecting so much from it but got nothing....just like the exorcist






> Death bed- Return from beyond




now that is a great dream, its a shame you cant remember what she said it may have been helpful. That pressure in your brain sounds a little painful

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> did you ever see that movie? lol it was so bad ha ha I was expecting so much from it but got nothing....just like the exorcist



Ah, come on now. _Christine_ was great! Lol. Sure, not the greatest movie ever, and definitely not scary, but that car was just such a badass.  ::cooler::

----------


## mark

> Ah, come on now. _Christine_ was great! Lol. Sure, not the greatest movie ever, and definitely not scary, but that car was just such a badass.



ha ha I think I expected way to much from it sorry.

did you ever see maximum overide, i think its called that. Its about machines which come to live and just randomly kill people. that was fairly cool.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ha ha I think I expected way to much from it sorry.
> 
> did you ever see maximum overide, i think its called that. Its about machines which come to live and just randomly kill people. that was fairly cool.



Yeah, I like that one too. I love when the soda machine goes crazy on the baseball field, and starts firing soda cans out like cannonballs.  ::lmao::

----------


## mark

> Yeah, I like that one too. I love when the soda machine goes crazy on the baseball field, and starts firing soda cans out like cannonballs.



ha ha yeah that was great!! I always was disturbed by the scene with the steam roller when it crushes that lad  ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

> I like how you were fighting with that car. I could picture it from the description. The expanding jaws from the hubcap reminded me of the Wamphyri when they open wide....
> 
> Near Death Experience! You should write a book about it, you'd make a mint!
> 
> Too bad about the WILD. Waking up just when the dream is getting started is the most frustrating thing in the world.



Wow, it's been busy in here since I was gone. :smiley: 

Thanks raklet, yeah, waking up to early is the story of my WILDing experience. But, I always really enjoy that feeling when I'm first sliding into dream scenes. Thats why I keep at it. one of these times I'll get lucky! It did happen once before. If I did it once I can do it again.






> you think maybe the letters were changing because you were dreaming... if only you did an rc!



No! I'm sure it was just because of the entity in the Car! ::lol::  LOl just kidding. When I was in the dream I was sure it was because of that. Your right. It's funny the things that can happen and you don't even think to do a reality check. I mean, A face was forming out of a cars hubcap and trying to bite me lol. What more do I need to say, "hey something isn't right here."





> Wohoo, so many action packed dreams again... no wonder your DJ is in the top 20 of most viewed topics last year



Really!? :Oops: 




> LOL, it's no longer animals attacking you, but YOU attacking animals... And you're pretty good at fighting bears!
> And now also cars!
> What's next? Attacking air planes? Attacking planets?







> By the way: did you read that Stephen King book about evil cars? This dream really sounds like this story...



Yeah, That was Christine. In the dream I knew it was Stephen Kings Christine car. I never read the book but I saw the movie a bunch of times.





> Wow, such a weird experience indeed!
> I'm wondering where you get all the inspiration for these dreams, you have one hell of a creative mind 
> 
> Hmmm, interesting, would you say you were dreaming of achieving your WILD (the end of the corridor)?



Thanks, I don't know, my dreams have always been really insane. You should have seen my dreams when I was younger. They have actually mellowed out a lot since my child hood, and my teenage years. I do have some pretty crazy ones in my written journal, I've been wanting to post. But just have not gotten around to it yet.

You could be right about that Wild theory. It was kind of like I was partially Lucid. And I knew I was entering a dream at the end of the corridor and I would be fully Lucid there.





> _Christine_ is one of my favorite movies.  Cool dream!
> (It's also the book that Stephen King wrote, Sara. )
> 
> That's pretty wild. I've never been resurrected on the hospital bed. I always just kinda "respawn" wherever I was. I bet it was crazy to see all the doctors running around, freaking out, when you came back to life!



Yeah, I really loved that movie too. I saw it in the theater when it first came out. I was pretty young, and it really stirred something in my imagination.
Just something about a car thats alive, I don't know.
Yeah that was a crazy death dream. Don't know where that came from.





> ha ha mate your not even save from mechanical things in your dreams its mad! That part with the face was freaky nice one that you had the balls to stand and fight the thing
> 
> did you ever see that movie? lol it was so bad ha ha I was expecting so much from it but got nothing....just like the exorcist
> 
> 
> now that is a great dream, its a shame you cant remember what she said it may have been helpful. That pressure in your brain sounds a little painful



 Yeah I wasn't even afraid lol. I was just angry at it from the beginning.

Yeah, I saw the movie. But I was a kid, So it had a different impact on me.
I loved it though. At the time, my mom had a little Datsun 240z. I loved that car, And I used to imagine it was alive like Christine. my imagination was so over active, I nearly convinced myself it was true.

That pressure in my brain wasn't really to painful. But, it was a strange feeling.





> ha ha I think I expected way to much from it sorry.
> 
> did you ever see maximum overide, i think its called that. Its about machines which come to live and just randomly kill people. that was fairly cool.



When even I see a movie with to high an expectation I'm always let down.
it's great when yu go to a movie thinking it's going to be so so. And then your blown away by it.

It was called Maximum Overdrive. yeah, That was a really fun one.

----------


## Caradon

Only slept two hours last night, without really any recall. just some glimpses of reading DV journals. When into work and worked my ass off none stop for eight hours straight. then came home and had one of those tired dreams in my nap. I was dreaming that I was sitting on the couch watching TV. And I was so exhausted, that I was looking around in a fog and thinking about how nice it was going to be to go to sleep.

Some weird stuff on the TV show I was watching too. It was some comedy, and it was making me laugh. It's not often I actually remember what I was watching when I dream about watching TV. Unless I get pulled into it, and it becomes the dream.

----------


## Pancaka

> That's pretty wild. I've never been resurrected on the hospital bed. I always just kinda "respawn" wherever I was. I bet it was crazy to see all the doctors running around, freaking out, when you came back to life!



 Yeah I always respawn when I die...sometimes i end up having to start over for no reason at all. BTW, nice new pictures and stuff, and that "we did it for the LULZ" thing made me bust a gut. So great.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Lol. Sure, not the greatest movie ever, and definitely not scary, but that car was just such a badass.



It was a good book. Well, I liked it at the time anyway.





> Only slept two hours last night, without really any recall. just some glimpses of reading DV journals. When into work and worked my ass off none stop for eight hours straight. then came home and had one of those tired dreams in my nap. I was dreaming that I was sitting on the couch watching TV. And I was so exhausted, that I was looking around in a fog and thinking about how nice it was going to be to go to sleep.
> 
> Some weird stuff on the TV show I was watching too. It was some comedy, and it was making me laugh. It's not often I actually remember what I was watching when I dream about watching TV. Unless I get pulled into it, and it becomes the dream.



Yes...I know the tired dream!  I hate that dream!  It's like, well I'm sleeping, what more do you want? ::?: 

When do you get that vacation...?

----------


## Caradon

> Yes...I know the tired dream! I hate that dream! It's like, well I'm sleeping, what more do you want?
> 
> When do you get that vacation...?



I used to get the tired dream now and then. But never really thought about it much until reading your journal. That one was definitely a dream made from real physical exhaustion.

My vacation was supposed to start this Monday. but somebody screwed up so I get two extra days off. I have 11 days off in a row starting today Saturday! :boogie:  I don't have to go back until Wednesday the 16th. So glad I didn't have to get up at four in the morning today.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/January/4/2008
Lucid Dream # 1 of 2008
? induced Lucidity
I had this dream after a well focused Ten minute WBTB. It could have even been a WILD for all I know. Not the best Lucid though, for the start of the year. but I'm just glad I had it, because I worked extremely hard all day to induce it.

Fully Lucid, I'm watching the scene like a movie dream. I don't remember anything before this moment. There is a woman in a parked car. She has two kids that have been locked in the trunk of the car by somebody. Somehow I know they  had been kidnapped. But the kidnapper is now nowhere to be seen. The woman gets out of the car and walks around to the trunk. I'm somehow aware, that the woman suddenly becomes aware,  that she is in  a dream. She begins trying to open the trunk but it's locked tight. I watch as she pinches her nose, to confirm that she is dreaming. And I can actually feel that sensation of breathing through a pinched nose, as if I did it myself.

Then, I am no longer watching like a movie. I take the womans place as if I'm the woman. But, I don't think I have her body. And I don't feel like the kids are mine.
But I'm compelled to continue freeing the children from the trunk. I'm trying to pull the trunk open, but it's still locked too tight. I think about the fact that I don't really need to do this, because it does not matter it's a dream. But I have a strong desire to complete this task before moving on to anything else.

I can't get the trunk open normally. So I stick my fingers in the crack on the side of the trunk, and begin peeling the metal back. Until there is an opening large enough for the children to escape. There are two boys inside, and they begin climbing out as I wake up.


Attack of the demon clowns
An epic adventure dream I almost became Lucid in.
I can't remember all the details of the story line well enough to describe the whole dream. But there was a lot to it. This was also a nap dream. I had so much recall in my nap, I didn't want to wake up. I was having to much fun. :smiley: 

Eventually, I'm walking through a city after dark. I come to a section of town that has succumbed to some kind of evil, and is spawning demons. I come to a T in the road. I look to the left. And I see this non human thing, forming in the window of one of the near by buildings. It begins stretching out through the window, like some kind of humanoid ghost. Only it just has the shape of a human. It does not look human at all.

Naturally, I decide to take the right hand road. I begin walking down the road to the right. And I see three shapes walking towards me from the other end of the road. As they get a little closer, I can see that they look like a very grotesque version of clowns.
The clowns, all three, are carrying long handled double bladed battle axes. And I know they are demons. I think about turning around, and making my way back the way I came. But I decide to continue, and fight them. 

I meet them, and I'm sorely disadvantaged. I have this long thin sword like blade. It's just weak compared to their axes. I'm fighting one of them, and I'm barely able to parry the swinging Axe. But somehow I manage. when I get an opening I try to stab the thing. But, my blade is so flimsy it just bends with the pressure. I try slicing instead of stabbing. And I try bringing the blade across the things neck and cutting it's throat.

I start to lose a little bit of the details here. But there is a very wild intense battle. And I now have supernatural strength as well. I clearly remember at some point. Being thrown through the air, and clipping the corner of a wall with my shoulder, and getting spun around and slamming into the ground. And I took out a chunk of the building when I hit it. I stand up and look around. And I start to wonder if I'm dreaming. I realize that this is very dream like action. But, before I can do a reality check, there is one demon clown left, that continues the attack. I get distracted and forget about it.

I have the clown on the ground, with my hands around it's throat. I'm trying to strangle it to death, when A demon woman comes out of a building. I don't want to let go, I want to finish the job. The woman has a syringe, and begins injecting me with some kind of tranquilizer. I just ignore her and keep on choking the clown. Desperately trying to kill it before I can pass out. She keeps injecting me with more and more. Until I finally start to weaken and begin losing consciousness. I have lost I'm done for.

The dream shifts, and I'm watching like a movie. I'm at an earlier scene from the beginning of the dream. and people are talking about my disappearance, and trying to figure out what happened to me. I just watch this for a few moments before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

> And now also cars!
> What's next? Attacking air planes? Attacking planets?



Well, I guess now it's clowns! ::happyhappy::  ::holyshit::  :Boggle:  ::holycrap::   ::help::

----------


## Moonbeam

> My vacation was supposed to start this Monday. but somebody screwed up so I get two extra days off. I have 11 days off in a row starting today Saturday! I don't have to go back until Wednesday the 16th. So glad I didn't have to get up at four in the morning today.



 :boogie: That's a good screw-up! 

Congrats on that lucid--it does sound like a WILD, and you managed to enter the dream.

----------


## Caradon

> That's a good screw-up! 
> 
> Congrats on that lucid--it does sound like a WILD, and you managed to enter the dream.



Yeah, great screw up.

Yeah, and stay in the dream for a little bit too.

----------


## caz457

Wow! And I was getting annoyed with doing RCs every 10 minutes lol. I might try it though. I've been looking for other techniques. I don't think I could keep it up for a whole day (unless it is a weekend), but I'll never know until I give it a try.

----------


## mark

nice one on the holidays mate! I bet you were happy with that  :wink2: 


you got lucid again nice one mate! that clown dream was mad! I think i would have been totally freaked

----------


## Caradon

> Wow! And I was getting annoyed with doing RCs every 10 minutes lol. I might try it though. I've been looking for other techniques. I don't think I could keep it up for a whole day (unless it is a weekend), but I'll never know until I give it a try.



Hi Caz, Welcome to the forum. And thanks for checking out my journal and commenting.

The reality check thing is actually pretty new for me. I have recently had some success with with doing them. So it's been motivating me to do lots more.

My time tested technique, is to try and keep a mental focus for as much of the day as possible. It's kind of a meditation I do. I try to let as few random thoughts enter my mind as possible. I try to hold one single thought in my mind. Is this a dream right now. And are there any dreamsigns present at this moment. Without that mental focus, the reality checks are not as successful for me either. At least now I remember to do the reality checks when I'm wondering if I'm dreaming. With the exception of yesterdays clown dream.
I was kind of annoyed that I missed a great opportunity there.

Anyone following my journal can see when I've been keeping a well focused mind. I will suddenly get a ton of Lucids in a row. Unfortunately I'm an easily distracted person though. When ever something comes up I lose focus for a couple days. And my Lucids slow down. And it takes me a little bit to get them going again.







> nice one on the holidays mate! I bet you were happy with that



Yeah it's pretty nice. hopefully I can get some Lucids in.
It could be hard since I'm used to doing most of my focusing while I'm working. I find it easier to pay attention to whether or not I'm dreaming. when I'm actually out doing stuff.





> you got lucid again nice one mate! that clown dream was mad! I think i would have been totally freaked



It's funny how even when I'm not Lucid, I don't get scared to much in my scary dreams. I don't remember really being to afraid at all in that clown dream.

----------


## mark

> Yeah it's pretty nice. hopefully I can get some Lucids in.
> It could be hard since I'm used to doing most of my focusing while I'm working. I find it easier to pay attention to whether or not I'm dreaming. when I'm actually out doing stuff.



that is very true! I have found the same, at home I get distracted from my RCing and just forget





> It's funny how even when I'm not Lucid, I don't get scared to much in my scary dreams. I don't remember really being to afraid at all in that clown dream.




Yeah I have noticed that in your dreams, I wish I had half the resolve im always scarred in those types of dreams. 

Do you fear alot in real life or not? please dont answer if you dont wish

----------


## Caradon

> Yeah I have noticed that in your dreams, I wish I had half the resolve I'm always scarred in those types of dreams. 
> 
> Do you fear alot in real life or not? please dont answer if you dont wish



Hmm. I don't really get afraid to much anymore. When I was younger I did a lot. I'm more afraid of things happening to others, than to myself now.

I do have that fear of heights though. But, I always like to challenge that fear. If I'm near a high place, I will always go to the edge and look down.
Because, I actually love heights as much as I fear falling.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Anyone following my journal can see when I've been keeping a well focused mind. I will suddenly get a ton of Lucids in a row. Unfortunately I'm an easily distracted person though.



Caradon I think of all people you have the most focus of anyone when it comes to dreaming.    I wish I had your focus.  I'm glad you described how you hold onto that thought as much as possible.  That's even better than tons of RC's probably.


Speaking of fear--I really think facing fear in dreams can help IRL.  I am better at doing non-dangerous things that scare me (public speaking, for ex.)  I don't want to find out, but I think I would be less scared in an actual dangerous situation too; because the fear that you conquer in dreams is real and makes it easier to do next time even if it is IRL.  I think.

P.S. Caradon I just noticed that you have another journal for your lucid dreams!  That is a good idea.  I looked thru that and remembered those from when you first posted them.  I didn't want to ruin it with a lame comment tho; it looks nice how it is with just your lucids.

----------


## Caradon

> Caradon I think of all people you have the most focus of anyone when it comes to dreaming. I wish I had your focus. I'm glad you described how you hold onto that thought as much as possible. That's even better than tons of RC's probably.



Holding that thought, is what really gets me Lucid. Tons of reality checks, helps me to remember to do them, when the need comes up. And enhances the chances of me becoming Lucid. And, every now and then I will get a Lucid from a completely random RC.





> Speaking of fear--I really think facing fear in dreams can help IRL. I am better at doing non-dangerous things that scare me (public speaking, for ex.) I don't want to find out, but I think I would be less scared in an actual dangerous situation too; because the fear that you conquer in dreams is real and makes it easier to do next time even if it is IRL. I think.



Oh, I would have a hard time with public speaking. I don't feel comfortable around groups of people unless they are people I'm real familiar with.




> P.S. Caradon I just noticed that you have another journal for your lucid dreams! That is a good idea. I looked thru that and remembered those from when you first posted them. I didn't want to ruin it with a lame comment tho; it looks nice how it is with just your lucids.



Thanks for mentioning that. I don't mind comments though.
But, I will be posting any new Lucids in here first. then moving them to that thread. I wanted a thread to keep them together so that I can go back and look through them easier. there is nothing like reliving an Old Lucid Dream to help motivate you to have more. Plus, if anyone else is looking to read Lucid Dreams for inspiration. It's easier for them as well.

----------


## Caradon

Phew, Just finished moving every Lucid from here, to my Lucid Dreams thread. That was a lot of work.

I still have some in my paper journals I have yet to post. And some I can still remember even though I never wrote them down.

But there are many I can't remember well enough to write. And a lot I've forgotten all together. I'm sure.

----------


## Pancaka

I was afraid you were gonna stop posting lucids in here. I wuz liek...OMG WTF 
You---->  :Good idea: ------------------------------------------------ ::sniper::  <----Me



BTW super cool clown dream. I always love the action packed ones.

----------


## Caradon

> I was afraid you were gonna stop posting lucids in here. I wuz liek...OMG WTF 
> You----> ------------------------------------------------ <----Me
> 
> 
> 
> BTW super cool clown dream. I always love the action packed ones.



No I wouldn't stop posting them in here.

Thanks, That clown dream was so much more than what I described. I sure wish I could have written the whole thing in detail. It would have been a good one for the Gallery.

Cool new avatar! That guy looks familiar for some reason.

----------


## Pancaka

> Cool new avatar! That guy looks familiar for some reason.



 Thankyou. It's from an animated movie I saw on my computer yesterday called Jin-Roh. 

"The film is set in an alternate history 1960's postwar Tokyo. A strong armed organization which goes by the name of 'Syutokei (metropolitan police)' has been established to confront violent anti-government movements. The main character is one of the member of the Syutokei."

It doesn't have a _ton_ of action, but it's got a great story and some really good drama. I watched the English version on my "VeohTV" thing on my sister's laptop. The armor the character has, has a resemblance to the "Helghast" from the game "Killzone" (what a heartwarming title). Other than that I don't know, and you don't play video games anyways.

It was a really good movie though. I hope I dream about it.
BTW, I updated my lucids thread with a recent nld, some entries from my DJ which includes one lucid and after that I wrote my first lucid ever! It's a page stretcher though, so prepare for eyestrain.

EDIT
Oh I almost forgot, Caradon! My sister just came back from Minnesota two days ago. She went to visit the family we have back there. I only lived there until I was four years old though (I want snow!). Well, my Winter break just ended about four and a half hours ago and I have to get ready for school in two hours... yeah it's 4:30... c ya latr!

----------


## Caradon

> Oh I almost forgot, Caradon! My sister just came back from Minnesota two days ago. She went to visit the family we have back there. I only lived there until I was four years old though (I want snow!). Well, my Winter break just ended about four and a half hours ago and I have to get ready for school in two hours... yeah it's 4:30... c ya latr!



You changed your avater since I made that comment.

All are snow is melting here. I was out walking today, and I thought maybe I lost track of time. It's so warm out it feels like it must be April not January.

----------


## Caradon

Another bear attack dream
I don't remember a lot of it. But I'm inside a house or an apartment. There is a black bear. I think it was supposed to be somebody's pet that had gone wild. I'm standing on top of some tall piece of furniture in a bedroom, like a dresser. It's kind of strange though, because it's so tall that the bear can't really reach me well. the bear is jumping up into the air trying to get onto my dresser. It's able to get it's face up near my feet. And I keep kicking the bear in the face and knocking it back down. I think about how I had better be careful not to let him get a hold of my foot and pull me down with him.

There is someone else there, and I see the bear go after him. He runs into the bathroom to try and close himself in, away from the bear. But, the bear gets into the bathroom with him. And I can hear all sorts of commotion like he is fighting with the bear. I see a girl with a phone. I ask her if she is calling the police. I hear sirens, I look out a nearby window and I can see yellow fire trucks racing down the road. I'm relieved they have come to help. But then they just race on by to some other emergency. I wake up about there.

----------


## The Cusp

Wow, considering it was a bear, you did pretty good.  I would think they'd be pretty hard to knock down.  Funny how the emergency vehicles passed you by.

----------


## Moonbeam

So, if there is a bear in your house, are the police the right people to call?   ::hrm::  That would be good to know!

Caradon!  I can't believe you didn't do an RC!  

(Yes I can; I probably wouldn't have done one either.  But I am taking your advice and massively increasing my RC's.  Trying too anyway.)

----------


## Pancaka

> You changed your avater since I made that comment.
> 
> All are snow is melting here. I was out walking today, and I thought maybe I lost track of time. It's so warm out it feels like it must be April not January.



 what was it before I changed it? I kept switching it around in quick succession. By the way Cusp, I love your sig. Will Farrel rules.

----------


## mark

:boogie: wooohooo bring on the bear attacks!!

nice one caradon  :smiley:  thats great, I like the way you kick the pay to stop it getting to your feet. 

I have noticed that in your last few dreams it has been your DCs who take the brunt of the animal attacks, its funny because you have reversed the situation on the DCs so that rather then them hurting you your hurting them ha ha love it

----------


## Caradon

> Wow, considering it was a bear, you did pretty good. I would think they'd be pretty hard to knock down. Funny how the emergency vehicles passed you by.



Once you start fighting them. Dream animals are not all that tough.





> So, if there is a bear in your house, are the police the right people to call?  That would be good to know!



Well, I would hope so. Can you imagine calling 911. And they say, "sorry we don't do bear attacks, your on your own." ::lol:: 





> Caradon! I can't believe you didn't do an RC! 
> 
> (Yes I can; I probably wouldn't have done one either. But I am taking your advice and massively increasing my RC's. Trying too anyway.)



Yeah, I know. Just when I thought animal attacks were going to start being a good dreamsign for me. I stopped having those dreams for a while. Maybe if they keep up I will remember it's a dream thing again, and get Lucid.

I'm even more annoyed that the last couple of nights I was thinking about that I could be dreaming two different times And didn't do a reality check.
But trying to wild in a nap today. I entered a scene, and started hearing my watch alarm beeping. Then did a reality check.

Good to hear your doing them more. The more you do when your awake. the better the chance that you will dream that you do it.





> what was it before I changed it? I kept switching it around in quick succession.



It was some strange looking thing, with a helmet and guns.





> wooohooo bring on the bear attacks!!
> 
> nice one caradon  thats great, I like the way you kick the pay to stop it getting to your feet. 
> 
> I have noticed that in your last few dreams it has been your DCs who take the brunt of the animal attacks, its funny because you have reversed the situation on the DCs so that rather then them hurting you your hurting them ha ha love it



Yeah, I've noticed that too. I actually had a couple I never got around to posting. Because I had Lucid Dreams on the same nights. And didn't have time to post other dreams. In those the animals were attacking other people as well. One lady got her arm ripped off by a grizzly bear. It was so graphic, that I almost vomited in the dream.

----------


## Caradon

An 07 Lucid Dream
Tuesday/February/20/2007
Lucid Dream # 13 of 2007
Best dreamsign noticed.

I was a part of some kind of military organization. We were flying in some type of military plane. And we were in the middle of a war. We were on some specific mission. there were rockets being fired at our airplane. I knew that we would be hit, and the plane would explode at any moment. I was preparing to jump out and parachute to the ground. I was decked out in all sorts of commando gear, like in the movies. The hatch on the plane was open. I jumped with no hesitation. I was more afraid of being caught in the exploding plane when it exploded, than jumping.

The moment I jumped out of the plane I became instantly Lucid. :boogie:  I flew around the plane. Then I flew back inside. Back inside the plane, the environment changed. But, I didn't even take notice of the change. I'm now in some house, and I still have my commando gear on. I remember walking down some halls shouting" this is a dream!"
I'm carrying this really cool futuristic looking science fiction style machine gun. I realize that I have no need to carry this gun around in my dream. (I have no need of guns when Lucid) I take a moment to admire the detail of the thing. It's so cool looking that I'm reluctant to leave it behind. But  I don't want to carry it around for nothing either.( I didn't even think of trying to fire it, to see what would happen.) So I drop the thing and move on.

There seems to be a lot of girls in the house I'm in I decide to indulge in a little fun with them.(CENSORED) :wink2:  I didn't really have sex with any of them. But I did play around with them a little. I stopped myself though, for fear of waking up.

I suddenly realize I need to pee! (I never had to pee in a Lucid Dream before.) I decide that since this is my dream I can pee anywhere. So I start peeing right on the floor in the room I'm in. (It's kind of childishly fun. ::lol:: ) After a moment, A man comes walking by an sees me. He is angry at me for peeing on the floor. I say "it's no big deal, this is just a dream!" "Yeah right!" the man replies. Then I start thinking, that maybe this is not a dream anymore. So I do a little test. I jump into the air and try to catch myself with my mind before falling to the floor. I easily make myself hover in the air. So I know for a fact I'm dreaming.

I fly along and follow the man that was angry with me. I follow him down a stairway and into another room. I say to him, " see look at me, I'm flying! I know it's a dream."
Their is also some lady in the room. I can tell that she believes me. There is also a child. I start to mess with one of the kids toys. The man runs over, and takes the toy from me. I then, reach out with my mind using telekinesis I make the child float through the room. the man comes running at me, with the intent to attack me.

I reach out with my mind again. Using telekineses, I stop the man in his tracks. Then I force him to walk backwards and out of the room. I can hear the woman laughing. She thinks it's funny that I made him do that. Once the man is around the corner and out of sight. I release him. he walks back into the room. He goes into the kitchen, and begins washing dishes. I say to him," This is my world, And I'm a god here. For some reason I'm bothered that the man is so upset with me. I tell him about how hard I have been working to get to this point. And soon I will be able to change environments with a thought.
( At the time of this dream, I had been getting Lucid a lot. Then things started going down hill for a while.) I talk to the man a few moments longer before waking up.

----------


## Moonbeam

Telekenisis, cool!

Too bad you didn't shoot the gun just to see if it worked right.  Good job on the near-sex.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

sweet mate! Telekinesis is always fun to do! 

I cant believe you censored your dream  ::lol::  still its quite funny though lol. Ha ha I laughed at the part were you took a pee on the floor I can imagine that being very satisfying lol :wink2:

----------


## Pancaka

> Well, I would hope so. Can you imagine calling 911. And they say, "sorry we don't do bear attacks, your on your own."



 LOL! so funny.





> It was some strange looking thing, with a helmet and guns.



Same thing. Just a different picture.

----------


## Caradon

Still nothing great to write about. Just a bunch of short dreams.

Partial Lucidity
I'm up on a high hill overlooking a beautiful landscape. I can remember being in this very spot, in the beginning of an intense dream I had at least a year ago. Before joining dream views. There is somebody with me. I tell them about how I described this scene in my dream journal before. ::?:  I was also playing a Spanish guitar in this dream. And the strings ended up breaking on me.

Comments
it's cool that I remembered that I had been in this dream spot before. when it was so long ago that I had the dream.


Witch in the fire place
I think I'm supposed to be at the cabin. I'm making chicken, and I'm about to eat some but it's not quite done. There is a wood burning stove that I'm using to cook in.
I put the chicken in a pan and open the hatch on the stove. When I open the hatch, a witch climbs out, and into the room. I guess she had climbed down the chimney. which is pretty narrow. I'm surprised at all, this seems perfectly normal. She has the whole black outfit and hat. long pointy nose and chin.

When my chicken is finished I'm sitting at a table eating. I can't see that well, it's kind of dark. I ask the witch to flip the light switch because she is near it. she says "no!"
I say,"what a witch!" And I think myself clever for making that joke.

Miniature golf
I come across a golf course. I'm not sure if I was driving or what. But there is an old man, and a kid on the putting green. I decide I want to play so I join them. the old man really sucks at the game. the scene kind of shifts so that I'm in an indoor miniature golf course at some bar. This is an extra small miniature golf course. there is only like three different greens. But every time it's my turn I get a hole in one. I'm as surprised as everyone that is watching.

Avalanche
I'm near pikes peak it's covered in snow. I can see clouds flowing over the top of the mountain almost like a waterfall. As I watch, I realize it's not clouds but snow. all the snow on the face of the mountain slides off and falls to the ground. strangely the ground is right at timberline. There is a tourist area there and I realize that the snow just buried a lot of people. I run to help dig people out before they can suffocate. When I get there I notice it was not as bad as I had thought. And nobody is in trouble.

four wheeling
I'm riding a four wheeler. It's kind of fun. I'm just zipping around and hitting the brakes. then lean into a skid and spin the whole thing around. I do that a bunch of times. Then I start riding up and down this long staircase for a while. not much else to tell I was just riding around having fun until I woke up.

there was a couple of even more boring dreams that I don't feel like writing.
In my nap I was dreaming about Lucid Dreaming, and thinking about reality checks. but I'm not sure if I did one or not. I can't remember much about it.

----------


## Caradon

> Too bad you didn't shoot the gun just to see if it worked right. Good job on the near-sex.



Yeah, In the dream all I could think of, is that it was ridiculous to have a gun. when the only weapon I need is my own mind. I didn't even think about that it would be fun, just to play with the gun for the heck of it.





> sweet mate! Telekinesis is always fun to do! 
> 
> I cant believe you censored your dream  still its quite funny though lol. Ha ha I laughed at the part were you took a pee on the floor I can imagine that being very satisfying lol



Yeah, I haven't used much telekineses lately. And I was annoyed that the last time I tried it it failed me. going to have to do some more playing around with that.

The censored part wasn't a big deal just didn't feel like describing it in detail.

That was funny peeing in a dream. I was like oh crap! What if this really isn't a dream. ::lol:: 







> Same thing. Just a different picture.



Oh, I see the resemblance now.

----------


## Pancaka

well i'm really happy that i got one of my friends interested in lucid dreaming. i referred him to the site and you!

----------


## The Cusp

> I suddenly realize I need to pee! (I never had to pee in a Lucid Dream before.) I decide that since this is my dream I can pee anywhere. So I start peeing right on the floor in the room I'm in. (It's kind of childishly fun.) After a moment, A man comes walking by an sees me. He is angry at me for peeing on the floor. I say "it's no big deal, this is just a dream!" "Yeah right!" the man replies. Then I start thinking, that maybe this is not a dream anymore.



Way to go!  The dream world is your toilet.  Hilarious how you had second thoughts about it being a dream.  I could just imagine if it wasn't!

----------


## Caradon

> well i'm really happy that i got one of my friends interested in lucid dreaming. i referred him to the site and you!



Thats pretty cool! If he is really interested, tell him about the book "Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming" as well.




> Way to go! The dream world is your toilet. Hilarious how you had second thoughts about it being a dream. I could just imagine if it wasn't!



Yeah, that would really suck if it wasn't a dream.

----------


## Caradon

I failed the reality check, it didn't fail me!
I was at some house with a bunch of people. There was some weird stuff going on I can't remember everything. I was talking to some girl. And I told her, that sometimes I can move things using my mind alone. I don't think she believed me though. I end up needing to use the bathroom. So I walk into the bathroom. I decide to practice trying to move things with my mind. There is a shelf on the wall with little animal figurines on it. I focus really hard on one of the figurines, and I make it fly off the shelf into my hand. I put it back on the shelf and do it again. I'm straining really hard to make it happen, and I can just barely do it. but it's working. I do it a few times more just to make sure I got it.

I open the bathroom door and shout for the girl to come into the bathroom. I tell her that I want to show her something. (Also wondering if she is going to get the wrong idea. :Oops: ) She comes into the bathroom, and I show her that I can move the figurine with my mind. "How can you do that?" She asks. I tell her I don't know. And that maybe it's because I do it so often in my dreams, that the ability has carried over into
my waking life as well. 

At that point I decide to do a reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath. :boogie: lol.
Only problem is I don't believe it :Mad: . I'm  like WTF! this can't be a dream. So I do another reality check. I pinch my nose and I can still breath. I still don't believe it. So I pinch my nose again. This time I pinch my nose closed as hard as I can trying to make it so I can't breath. But, I still can! And I still don't believe it! :Bang head:  :Pissed:  I'm thinking that there must be something wrong with my nose. Then I think what if I really thought this was a dream, and I did something really dumb. ::?:  I look around, and it just seems way to real to be a dream. Suddenly the girl asks, "Are you afraid?" I'm a little confused by the question. I think maybe she is asking me if I'm afraid to believe it's a dream, and find out it's really not.(Which I am I guess.) I say," No I don't really think this is a dream. I'm not going to do anything stupid."

She asks me what I'm going to do with my telekinetic power. I imitate Hiro from the beginning of the Heroes show I watched yesterday. And I jokingly say," I'm going to practice and develop my powers and become a super hero!"

Just before waking up, I tell her not tell Oneironaut That I can really move things with my mind. Because he will be jealous. ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

::laughhard::  That was a hilarious dream!  Talk about failing an RC!  Oh, and don't tell O--wouldn't want him to be jealous of your super powers.  ::lol:: 





> I say," No I don't really think this is a dream. I'm not going to do anything stupid."



 ::chuckle::  That was a good one.

----------


## Caradon

Two roller-blading dreams
I'm with some family members in a van it's night. I need to go to the grocery store.
So they pull into the parking lot and let me out. I have my roller-blades on. I skate up to the front door of the grocery store. It's dark inside, I guess it's closed. I now notice that the parking lot is empty. I decide I'm going to do some showing off, and start skating around the parking lot as fast as I can. I really get going fast I do huge circles around the whole parking lot. The pavement is very smooth. I'm going so fast that I can barely make the turns. Even though they are long wide and gradual. I even do some little hops over curbs and stuff. Just a fun dream doing that until I wake up.

Roller-blading # 2
So close to achieving my roller-blading goal in this one.

I'm at the school park, down the road from my house. There is a paved trail around the park. I'm skating along the trail at a pretty good speed. (In real life they had made little hills, and the paved trail goes over the hills. It's just something to make it more fun for the kids I guess. they are there in the dream as well.) I skate up to one of the hills, and decide to use it as a jump. I jump up as I'm going up the hill. I catch a little air, and land smoothly on the down side of the hill. 

I keep going until I get to another one. I'm a little more brave this time. I hit it going a bit faster, and I jump up a little harder. I catch more air this time and I miss the down side of the hill. I wonder if I will have a smooth landing and I do.( Didn't get quite enough air to get Lucid.) :Sad:   I skate around the trail until I come to this big hill.
I see this little rusty jeep. I check it out. It's kind of like a small go-cart. with the body of a jeep built around it. I open the hood, and there is no engine.

I start pushing it up the hill. Thinking it will be fun to hop in and coast down the hill. like a soap box racer. I get to the top, hop in and ride down the hill. It was kind of fun.
I push it back up the hill. 

This time I see a spot where there is another smaller hill near the bottom of the one I'm on. So it kind of dips down climbs up, then descends really steep again. I hop in and start riding down. I go through the dip up over the smaller hill. It's now so steep and sandy, that the front wheels of the jeep dig in. The jeep flips over forward, and rolls end over end the rest of the way down the hill. And it finally stops on it's side. I climb out thrilled. I'm like now that's more like it. :smiley: 

I look up and I notice that behind the hill is a high cliff. There are tons of kids here now. I see kids jumping from the cliff, and gliding smoothly to the ground. They are having a contest to see who can glide the farthest. I'm wondering how the heck they can glide like that.

I realize that they are using this new Nerf toy. You can hold one in each hand. They will catch air currents and let you glide aways. Though I'm aware that they were not meant for cliff jumping. Just short little hops through the air. The kids don't care though. It looks like fun and I wish I could try it. But I'm to big they won't hold my weight. They are just made for kids. the smaller you are the better you will glide.

I climb up into a cave thats not to far up the side of the cliff. There are teenagers in there hanging out and smoking. I get out my cigarettes and start smoking. I hang out there for a while until I wake up.

Comments
Roller-blading, jumping on roller-blades. riding that jeep down the hill, Cliff jumping, smoking. Subconscious was really trying to help me get Lucid in that dream. :Bang head: 

One of these times, I'm going to catch enough air on my Roller-blades to get Lucid! I know it!

----------


## Caradon

> That was a hilarious dream! Talk about failing an RC! Oh, and don't tell O--wouldn't want him to be jealous of your super powers. 
> 
> 
> 
>  That was a good one.



Yeah, I woke up so pissed. Oh well, at least I know I'm close to getting another Lucid soon! I always go through that stage where I get a couple close calls first. My recall has not been to good all week until last night.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah, I woke up so pissed. Oh well, at least I know I'm close to getting another Lucid soon! I always go through that stage where I get a couple close calls first. My recall has not been to good all week until last night.



OK, good!  Maybe we can both do it this weekend.

----------


## Caradon

> OK, good! Maybe we can both do it this weekend.



 Ok, Good Luck! hope you feel better soon!

----------


## Pancaka

> Yeah, I woke up so pissed. Oh well, at least I know I'm close to getting another Lucid soon! I always go through that stage where I get a couple close calls first. My recall has not been to good all week until last night.



You're pissed? I'm pissed. Last night I got lucid, but only partially. I was frustrated because I couldn't control anything, but it was vivid and I knew I was dreaming. I decided to do the nose RC for the first time and it didn't work. I thought it would make me more lucid, but nothing was controllable and I couldn't breathe through my nose. There wasn't even anything covering my face when I woke up shortly after. I was SO AAANGRY!!!! :Pissed:  :Bang head:  HULK SMAAAAASH!!!!! I knew I was dreaming so I blew my nose until it hurt, but I couldn't breathe. It was such bullshit.

----------


## Caradon

> You're pissed? I'm pissed. Last night I got lucid, but only partially. I was frustrated because I couldn't control anything, but it was vivid and I knew I was dreaming. I decided to do the nose RC for the first time and it didn't work. I thought it would make me more lucid, but nothing was controllable and I couldn't breathe through my nose. There wasn't even anything covering my face when I woke up shortly after. I was SO AAANGRY!!!! HULK SMAAAAASH!!!!! I knew I was dreaming so I blew my nose until it hurt, but I couldn't breathe. It was such bullshit.



Sounds like we both had a frustrating experience last night. To bad the nose reality check didn't work for you. I've heard some people have problems with it. I guess I'm fortunate. It's worked every time for me. Last night was the first time I didn't get Lucid because of it. I was actually trying to prove it wasn't a dream instead of the other way around.

Once in a while in real life, I don't get my nose pinched right. And I find I can still breath through it. So I have to do the RC over to make sure. So I guess in the dream I was thinking I was in that kind of situation.

I actually think I would have became Lucid, if that girl wouldn't have distracted me. By asking me questions while I was still doing reality checks. But who knows.

----------


## Sara

> I show her that I can move the figurine with my mind. "How can you do that?" She asks. I tell her I don't know. And that maybe it's because I do it so often in my dreams, that the ability has carried over into
> my waking life as well.



Ohh, that fragment is so hilarious. Wouldn't it be the coolest thing ever if that were possible...  ::D: 
I would LOVE to have telekinetic power in my dreams, I'll make it my next dream task!  :smiley: 





> At that point I decide to do a reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath.lol.
> Only problem is I don't believe it. I'm  like WTF! this can't be a dream. So I do another reality check. I pinch my nose and I can still breath. I still don't believe it. So I pinch my nose again. This time I pinch my nose closed as hard as I can trying to make it so I can't breath. But, I still can! And I still don't believe it! I'm thinking that there must be something wrong with my nose.



Whahaha, ohhh, it's not nice of me, but this whole situation is so funny  ::chuckle:: 

Dammit, how can your mind be SO stubborn to fail you for several RCs??





> She asks me what I'm going to do with my telekinetic power. I imitate Hiro from the beginning of the hero's show I watched yesterday. And I jokingly say," I'm going to practice and develop my powers and become a super hero!"



Whahaha, you're getting into Heroes now as well!!! LOL, I picture you, frowning your face when you try to move an object just like Hiro...






> Two roller-blading dreams



Yeah, roller-blading again!

Some very good action there, Caradon!
I like the part where you push this little jeep up the hill, crash on your way down and even like it... hmmm.


I bet your mind just wasn't allowing you to get lucid yesterday  :Sad:  Wish you luck for tonight!

And if you want some weird skating inspiration, check the video in my DJ of me skating with my horse on my off-road skorpion skates  ::D:  (I fell btw, which, unlike a dream-crash, really hurt  ::embarrassed:: )
I'm going to read your dream again tonight, your dreams give me some good inspiration!

----------


## Moonbeam

I've had the nose RC fail.  It's like I can breathe, but I feel like my nose is stuffed up or something, and I decide it isn't working.  I've had the nose RC, the finger thru palm RC, and the finger-count RC all fail at the same time. I still knew I was dreaming, but I didn't leap off the balcony like I had planned to do.

----------


## mark

ha ha that RC dream is insane! It must have been strange to be able to do that and be sure you were awake! ah I would love that! 

I laughed at the part were you called her into the bathroom lol and then at the end with the part were you tell her not to tell O ha ha thats great!

and more roller blading type stuff!  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  what can I say its cool as owt man

----------


## Caradon

> Ohh, that fragment is so hilarious. Wouldn't it be the coolest thing ever if that were possible... 
> I would LOVE to have telekinetic power in my dreams, I'll make it my next dream task! 
> 
> 
> Whahaha, ohhh, it's not nice of me, but this whole situation is so funny 
> 
> Dammit, how can your mind be SO stubborn to fail you for several RCs??
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Sara. I'm going to check out your video.

Yeah, I've been planning to watch heros every since I saw the first commercials for the show. But I watch everything on dvd now so I had to wait. It's way better watching shows on dvd. Well, I have many reasons I like it better.  






> I've had the nose RC fail. It's like I can breathe, but I feel like my nose is stuffed up or something, and I decide it isn't working. I've had the nose RC, the finger thru palm RC, and the finger-count RC all fail at the same time. I still knew I was dreaming, but I didn't leap off the balcony like I had planned to do.



Yeah, that has to suck when that happens.





> ha ha that RC dream is insane! It must have been strange to be able to do that and be sure you were awake! ah I would love that! 
> 
> I laughed at the part were you called her into the bathroom lol and then at the end with the part were you tell her not to tell O ha ha thats great!
> 
> and more roller blading type stuff!  what can I say its cool as owt man



Yeah that dream was good for a laugh. To bad though, I really needed that one.

----------


## Caradon

Another night of crap recall. there was a couple dreams I lost though, because I didn't take notes on them. So that was my fault there.
Somewhat successful wild
I enter a dream fully Lucid. I was able to keep my mind aware by thinking no words at all. and just listening for sounds. I find myself in a scene where I'm talking to some woman. At the time, I believe her to be some kind of spirit from another realm or something. I don't remember much about the beginning of it. But I remember asking her if she can come into one of my dreams later in the night, and help me get Lucid.
Then I'm moving really fast bacwards.( Hard to describe this part.) It's like I'm floating backwards away from the spirit woman I was talking to. And different scenes are flying past me. Like I'm moving through them. the last thing I see, is a wall with a framed painting on it. I had just exited the picture backwards through a tear in the canvas. I slowly continue to float backwards. And I can see the eyes of the spirit woman within the canvas, looking back at me. I stare at it for a moment thinking what a strange WILD this is. Knowing there is another world within that painting on the wall.
then I slide back awake.



Bad bacon
This is the end part of a longer dream that I can't remember in detail. One of the first dreams of the night. Involving seductive women and Mafia. 

There is somebody cooking bacon. the person tells me the bacon does not taste very good, and that I should try it. I look at it. It has kind of a pale color to it. I take a small bite. The taste is so powerfully awful. It has the worst flavor ever. I can still remember exactly how it tastes. I woke up as I was trying to spit pieces of the bacon out. I could almost feel it in my mouth for a moment after waking up.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I enter a dream fully Lucid. I was able to keep my mind aware by thinking no words at all. and just listening for sounds.



Cool dream.  I'll have to try it like that sometime.

----------


## Caradon

> Cool dream. I'll have to try it like that sometime.



Thanks, It seems to work better for me if I focus on listening for inner sounds. Sometimes I try and watch for the visuals first. That's what I've been doing most of the time lately. But I think I need to just get back to listening for sounds first.

Guitar dream
I was just watching a movie where somebody was playing a piano. And a dream came rushing back to me.

I was playing my guitar, and I was having a lot of fun. In the dream I knew I had not played for a long time. But it was all coming back to me and I was just jamming away. 

I've been having a lot of Guitar dreams the last couple months. This was the best one by far though. The guitar sounded great, and I was coming up with all sorts of cool stuff.

----------


## mark

hey nice one on the WILD man, its a good idea to ask for one of your dcs to get you lucid

----------


## Caradon

> hey nice one on the WILD man, its a good idea to ask for one of your dcs to get you lucid



At the time I wasn't even thinking of her as a normal DC though. I thought she was some kind of real spirit being.

A little better recall last night but, mostly just boring stuff. 

There was one movie dream, where I was watching as some walking skeleton was trying to attack some people with some kind of metal bar. It was just a short little fragment in the morning. But it was kind of weird.

----------


## Caradon

Brief Moment of Lucidity
I enter a dream, and I immediately do a completely random reality check. I'm surprised that I can breath. :boogie:  Lucidity washes over me. I'm aware that I had just entered the dream, like trying to do a WILD. I'm expecting that I will instantly wake up. Like what always happens in that situation. So I just sit there for a second, But I don't wake up instantly. I'm like hmm, maybe I won't wake up this time. But as I sit there thinking about it I do wake up.

Comments
Need to remember to try rubbing hands together. I never tried that one before, and spinning doesn't work for me. it could have helped me in this one I think.
.

Trapped by a monster
The dream starts out that I'm on a snowy hill, Like a ski slope. Next thing I remember. I'm hiding in a very small cave like place.  Outside the opening I can see the feet and lower legs of a huge bony looking monster. I'm hoping that it's too tall to even notice my hiding spot. But, then it crouches down and sticks it's head in the cave.
I press up against the back wall as far as I can. Hoping it's too dark for it too see me.
I can tell the monster is sniffing around trying to smell if I'm there. The thing looks a lot like one of the queen aliens. From the Aliens movies. It's that large and bony and dark colored. But it's face is a little different. Smaller and rounder. But with a spiky bony head.

The thing backs out of the cave, and I'm relieved it's going away. But, It just backed out to get a better angle. It's starts crawling back into the cave straight at me. The thing fills the whole cave, And I'm trapped up against the back wall with nowhere to run. Just as a realize I'm surely doomed. And fear begins to set in, I wake up. :Pissed: 

Comments
If I would not have woken up, I know I would have became Lucid after just a second more. Because I was really trapped and that thing was quite scary, and it was almost on me.

I had watched two Aliens movies back to back last night. I was hoping I would get some Alien dreams. I have gotten Lucid from having dreams about Those Aliens before, after watching the movies. And it almost happened again. I think I'll watch the other one that I have tonight. :smiley:  I've always loved those Aliens movies. especially since they have helped get me Lucid.







LOl, for an option for bony, the spell checker suggested boner.

----------


## Caradon

Accidental hit submit reply before I was done. ::?: 

Wheelie riding through the parks
A nap dream.

I'm on my moto cross bike.("YZ 250") I'm racing through the public parks. I'm worried about getting into trouble. So I'm flying so fast, that by the time anyone even sees me I'm already gone. :smiley:  I punch the throttle and pull a wheelie. I'm able to hold the wheelie indefinitely. And I'm racing through the parks holding a perfectly balanced wheelie. I just keep riding that way until I wake up.

Comments
For a while, wheelie riding was a reliable dreamsign for me. I'm ok at riding them in real life. But nowhere near as good as I am in my dreams. :smiley:  I used to have a lot of dreams where I was a master at wheelies. And I got Lucid because of it, quite a few times.

I always love that feeling of holding a wheelie at the balancing point. Because it feels like your floating. It's a cool feeling.

----------


## Moonbeam

Now go try it IRL!  ::lol::  See if you got really good.

----------


## mark

Ah man! I love that alien dream! I bet it was scary though!

I have been trying to induce some dreams about that and predator. It would be cool to go up against a army of aliens whilst lucid!  ::dreaming::

----------


## Caradon

> Now go try it IRL!  See if you got really good.



 It's a lot different in real life. With the extra gravity and all. :smiley: 
But who knows, maybe dreaming about it all the time helped me to get better at it. I think, I've been able to ride them close to about a city block a few times.





> Ah man! I love that alien dream! I bet it was scary though!
> 
> I have been trying to induce some dreams about that and predator. It would be cool to go up against a army of aliens whilst lucid!



Yeah, Aliens dreams can be both fun and scary.
I only started getting scared in this dream, when I knew I was done for. I had nowhere to run. But, if I would have gotten Lucid I would have just went right past it, and out of the cave. No big deal. probably would have tried making myself insubstantial. I've used that technique to get out of the same situation before.

----------


## The Cusp

> LOl, for an option for bony, the spell checker suggested boner.



Trapped by a boner monster?  Now _that_ would be scary! ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/January/14/2008
Lucid Dream # 2 of 2008
Deceased father dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidty
Basic Lucid Task Completed

I'm riding through the city on this red and white, crotch-rocket motorcycle. It's a pretty long and fun dream, racing around and this powerful bike. I'm pulling wheelies and driving crazy through traffic. All the while watching out for cops. 

Eventually I pull into the parking lot of this place. I'm not sure what it is. At one point I think it's an Auto body shop. But, then I get the feeling later, that it's a restaurant. My brother is there. And I see my dad walking across the parking lot also. (who had died not all that long ago) He is wearing his goofy farmer overalls, and funny looking cap. He even has a handkerchief hanging out of his back pocket. I'm a little confused, because I
think my dad is dead. And I'm wondering how he can be here. I start thinking, that I must have been mistaken. And that, he had not died after all. 

I think about how good it is to see him again. But, then he almost gets hit by a car, and I see him fall over. I'm thinking, great, just when I find out my dad isn't really dead, he is going to be killed by a car. But he gets up and is ok. I start racing around the parking lot on my motorcycle. And I start riding wheelies around the building that is there, trying to show off.

After a couple of times around the building, I start thinking about my dad again. I'm confused, because I'm sure that he had died before. Then I think, maybe he is here because this is a dream. So I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: Lucidity washes over me. But I'm shocked, and having a hard time believing it completely. So I keep pinching my nose, and I can breath every time. I dump the motor cycle. There is a guy and a girl standing by the front door, of what I'm now thinking of as a restaurant. My Lucidity is still a bit shaky. I'm still a little doubtful. I mention to the two that I think this is a dream. The girl says, "yes this is a dream ,I know it is." I then say, "well if this is a dream, I can get away with doing this." I reach down and give her rear end I nice squeeze. :Oops:   She jumps back and says. "Hey stop that! I'm not a part of your dream! I'm a real person." 

Now, I'm starting to doubt if this is a dream again. this is just to real. When I squeezed  the girl she felt completely real. Even the feeling of her clothing on my hand felt as real as real can be. I pinch my nose and I can breath still. I keep doing it. I'm not sure if I'm getting my nose pinched right. I enter the building, and I'm in a corridor filled with people. My brother is there as well. I'm still pinching my nose trying to prove to myself it's a dream. But it's as if my nostrils are too big to pinch closed completely. I am pretty sure it's a dream. But I want more proof, because I can remember the last Lucid I lost, because I didn't believe the nose RC. I don't want it to happen again. I start thinking, what other kind of RC can I do in combination to confirm it.

I think about trying a back flip off the wall, or trying to jump into the air and float. Then I remember the putting your finger through your hand RC. I've never done it before. So I decide to try it. I push my finger into my palm. It feels pretty solid, but I keep pushing hard and turning my finger trying to drill it into my hand. My finger begins sinking slowly into my palm. Perfect, No more doubts, I'm dreaming for sure. I tell a couple other people to do reality checks. And I tell my brother it's a dream.

Then I remember both Pj's task, and  the Lucid Task of the month. I want to do Pj's Task. But, I feel I have time to do both tasks. they are pretty simple questions. I ask  my brother What he thinks my new years resolution should be? He asks, "what difference does that make? What the hell kind of question is that.? I begin explaining to him about dream views. And that it's just a task they set to do in a dream. Even as I'm explaining it I realize, there is really no point to explain. But I wake up as I'm doing so.

Comments
I noticed that other people have completed the task without getting an answer. So I guess I completed it too.

There was a little more interaction with the DC's that I didn't describe nothing really important. But I was fascinated by there responses. Because  a lot of people seem to be having problems with DC's. My DC's reactions to me were very realistic. And they seemed  intelligent enough. It was one of the things making me question if I was really dreaming.

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations, Caradon!  You did it--you asked the question!  :boogie: Good job.  

It is amazing not only how real your lucids are, but they way your DC's acted so much like real people.  I'll be interested to see some of the responses you get to other questions.

----------


## Caradon

> Congratulations, Caradon! You did it--you asked the question! Good job. 
> 
> It is amazing not only how real your lucids are, but they way your DC's acted so much like real people. I'll be interested to see some of the responses you get to other questions.



Yay, I got wings again. :smiley: 

Thanks Moonbeam. Yeah, my dreams are so real and vivid. It makes it hard to get Lucid under such normal circumstances like that sometimes. And my DC's act so real, it's almost impossible for me not think of them as real people when I'm there.
I just wish I would have ended up talking to my dad while Lucid. Now that's a task I really want to complete.  I missed a good opportunity. I could have asked him my new years resolution. That would have been cool.

I once asked a DC if he was a real person, or just a creation of my mind. He told me that he thought I was a creation of his mind. When I told him I knew  I was a real person. he told me that he knew he was a real person.

He even told me his phone number to call him when I woke up, to prove it.
But I couldn't remember all the numbers.

I was thinking about telling a DC sometime, that they are dreaming. And then telling the DC, that I'm a character sent from His/her subconscious as a dream guide. And then take it from there and see what happens.

----------


## Pancaka

> Ah man! I love that alien dream! I bet it was scary though!
> 
> I have been trying to induce some dreams about that and predator. It would be cool to go up against a army of aliens whilst lucid!



 I've always wanted to take on armies of something...something cool. I think (when I get the chance) I'll just use hyper psychokinesis and go against the military...and giant mechs...OMG now I have to draw that!

----------


## Pancaka

> Yay, I got wings again.
> 
> Thanks Moonbeam. Yeah, my dreams are so real and vivid. It makes it hard to get Lucid under such normal circumstances like that sometimes. And my DC's act so real, it's almost impossible for me not think of them as real people when I'm there.
> I just wish I would have ended up talking to my dad while Lucid. Now that's a task I really want to complete.  I missed a good opportunity. I could have asked him my new years resolution. That would have been cool.
> 
> I once asked a DC if he was a real person, or just a creation of my mind. He told me that he thought I was a creation of his mind. When I told him I knew  I was a real person. he told me that he knew he was a real person.
> 
> He even told me his phone number to call him when I woke up, to prove it.
> But I couldn't remember all the numbers.
> ...



 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! JK. I always fantasize about what it would be like to be in a coma and be lucid dreaming the whole time and then it would be cool if I met you guys and we proved that shared dreams exist...and then we shared dreams...and had lucid adventures. So it would suck if you forgot the number if that really happened... I don't even know if people dream in comas though...I don't think so. Anyways g2g. BAI!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Congrats on completing a lucid task. Those wings look cute on you. 

You're DCs do seem pretty intelligent. Must be nice. My DCs, as well at the dream me, are not all that bright usually. If our DCs are reflective of our waking selves I think I apparently am not the brightest bulb in the pack.  ::imslow:: 

Congrats on the lucidity again and hopefully you'll get the PJ task done too.

----------


## Moonbeam

> You're DCs do seem pretty intelligent. Must be nice. My DCs, as well at the dream me, are not all that bright usually. If our DCs are reflective of our waking selves I think I apparently am not the brightest bulb in the pack.



Don't say that!  I don't like that theory!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Don't worry, Moonbeam. I was only kidding.
:sorry:

----------


## Moonbeam

Phew, that was close, my DC's are quite moronic.  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Caradon

> Trapped by a boner monster? Now _that_ would be scary!



LOL, yeah that would be.

Somehow I missed your post before. didn't even see it there that's strange.





> I've always wanted to take on armies of something...something cool. I think (when I get the chance) I'll just use hyper psychokinesis and go against the military...and giant mechs...OMG now I have to draw that!



 I actually had a weird dream about an army yesterday. didn't get the chance to write it





> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! JK. I always fantasize about what it would be like to be in a coma and be lucid dreaming the whole time and then it would be cool if I met you guys and we proved that shared dreams exist...and then we shared dreams...and had lucid adventures. I don't even know if people dream in comas though...I don't think so. Anyways g2g. BAI!



I'm willing to bet people do dream in comas. or at least have some kind of experience.





> Congrats on completing a lucid task. Those wings look cute on you. 
> 
> You're DCs do seem pretty intelligent. Must be nice. My DCs, as well at the dream me, are not all that bright usually. If our DCs are reflective of our waking selves I think I apparently am not the brightest bulb in the pack. 
> 
> Congrats on the lucidity again and hopefully you'll get the PJ task done too.



Thanks Vex Kitten. And thanks for stopping by. Well, I don't think I'm the brightest bulb either. Yeah it would be nice to get that task done before the end of the month. Haven't had the best month for Lucidity so far. Maybe I'll have a good last week of the month. that happens to me often. Sometimes, the closer it gets to the end of the month. The harder I start working to get Lucid. So I get a burst of Lucids either at the end of the month, or the beginning of the next one.





> Phew, that was close, my DC's are quite moronic.



 ::lol::  Hmm, I don't know why mine seem so real. I was thinking about that while I was talking to them. There just wasn't anything about them that seemed like they were fake. ::?:  I don't know, it was weird. I'll have to examine that a little more. in the future.

----------


## Caradon

Didn't sleep much last night, it was back to work today. :Sad:  Oh well, At least my chances for Lucidity will be better now.

Didn't remember much. When my alarm clock went off, I lost most of what I was dreaming, and couldn't pull it back. But whatever it was, was really intense, I know that. And it felt like what ever I was doing, was really important. 

I had an odd moment when my alarm started going off. it didn't wake me up right away. I could hear it in my dream. I must have had some form of Lucidity. Because I remember being annoyed that I was about to be pulled out of the dream, because I wasn't ready. There were things I was trying to get done. And I wanted to finish what I was doing. But I don't remember what it was exactly.

I was dreaming about Lucid Dreaming in a short nap. I remember having a false awakening. And thinking I just woke up from a Lucid Dream. I even remember starting to write the dream on my computer. I also remember thinking about doing a reality check, as I was writing the dream. I don't think I actually did though.

Maybe tonight will be a little better. If I can get a little more sleep.

----------


## Sara

> Yay, I got wings again.



Yeah!! Congratulations on achieving the task!  :boogie: 





> I once asked a DC if he was a real person, or just a creation of my mind. He told me that he thought I was a creation of his mind. When I told him I knew  I was a real person. he told me that he knew he was a real person.



WOW, that is so cool!
Very intelligent DC, I would say  :smiley:  (kind of proves that they really are a part of you, even having the same logic  :tongue2: ) And it makes me wonder: who are 'you' in your dreams? Aren't you just a dream character in your own created dream scene...





> I was thinking about telling a DC sometime, that they are dreaming. And then telling the DC, that I'm a character sent from His/her subconscious as a dream guide. And then take it from there and see what happens.



Interesting idea! I hope you can make this happen once  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

LOL at pinching the girl's butt and then not being sure it is a dream.  You have to be careful with that (especially if you try it at work  :wink2: )!

----------


## mark

:boogie:  :boogie:  wooohooo nice one on the lucid task mate! that was a good dream!

It is incredible when dreams are so real like that  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Yeah!! Congratulations on achieving the task!



Thanks





> WOW, that is so cool!
> Very intelligent DC, I would say  (kind of proves that they really are a part of you, even having the same logic ) And it makes me wonder: who are 'you' in your dreams? Aren't you just a dream character in your own created dream scene...



Hmm, well, I guess in a way your right about that.
I can't think of a better explanation right now.





> Interesting idea! I hope you can make this happen once



Yeah, should be interesting how they react if they believe it's true.





> LOL at pinching the girl's butt and then not being sure it is a dream. You have to be careful with that (especially if you try it at work )!



Yeah, for a moment there I thought I could be in trouble.
I always forget one of the number one rules.

If you find yourself seriously wondering if you could be dreaming. You most likely Are! 





> wooohooo nice one on the lucid task mate! that was a good dream!
> 
> It is incredible when dreams are so real like that



Thanks Mark. yeah, it's so amazing.

----------


## Caradon

Rage virus
I was having a freaky dream in my nap about the rage virus infected. I remember being in a house, and knowing the world was over run. These infected, could pretend to be normal. So that they could get close to you and then go psycho on you. I remember a scary suspenseful moment where I thought some of them had gotten into the house. I was walking  through the house with a meat clever, expecting to be attacked at any moment. Even though there was no immediate threat. I was so tense and frightened, that I was breathing heavy, and nearly out of breath.

I never did end up getting attacked though. There was a strange part about some strange alien rage virus thing, that was coming to the house. I was running around the house packing up food and other supplies. the I ran out the back and into the wilderness. To hide in the thick deep forest.

There was more to the dream but I can't remember all the little details that well. just parts of it.

Rushing water
I was near what I'm thinking of as some kind of dam. The water was being held back, but then it was set loose. I was standing right in it's path. I turned my back to it, and the powerful force of it lifted me into the air and held me there. I could feel the water beating against my back, and it felt good. It was like being in a shower, with a powerful shower head pounding your back with a pleasant massage.

----------


## Moonbeam

> These infected, could pretend to be normal. So that they could get close to you and then go psycho on you.





Yet another kind of zombie--the sneaky zombie!  That's a new one.  ::lol:: 






> I turned my back to it, and the powerful force of it lifted me into the air and held me there. I could feel the water beating against my back, and it felt good. It was like being in a shower, with a powerful shower head pounding your back with a pleasant massage.



That sounds like fun!

Caradon--you changed your avatar and sig!  More scary stuff.  ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

> [/size][/font]
> 
> Caradon--you changed your avatar and sig! More scary stuff.



Yeah, I was ready for a change. I went to Brian Lumley.com, and there was a link to an artist that does illustrations for some of his books. I collected a few really freaky drawings from there.

----------


## Pancaka

nice new avatar Caradon. The one in your sig though is real weird... I had another LD but it was short again. I didn't post it yet though.

----------


## mark

> Rage virus.





ah thats a cool 28 Days later dream with a scary new twist! that way they hide themselves is mad! I would have freaked in that house to. 

Have you seen the second one man?





> Rushing water
> .



that sounds cool! I bet it felt relaxing! there is nothing better then a good show especially in the morning after waking up...its very relaxing  :smiley: 

The new Avatar is cool....lol I wonder how it will affect MBs dream image of you lol

----------


## Sara

> I was having a freaky dream in my nap about the rage virus infected. I remember being in a house, and knowing the world was over run. These infected, could pretend to be normal. So that they could get close to you and then go psycho on you. I remember a scary suspenseful moment where I thought some of them had gotten into the house. I was walking  through the house with a meat clever, expecting to be attacked at any moment. Even though there was no immediate threat. I was so tense and frightened, that I was breathing heavy, and nearly out of breath.



Sounds very freaky indeed! Even though you have a lot of exciting, action packed dreams, I don't remember you being tense and frightened before...






> Rushing water
> I was near what I'm thinking of as some kind of dam. The water was being held back, but then it was set loose. I was standing right in it's path. I turned my back to it, and the powerful force of it lifted me into the air and held me there. I could feel the water beating against my back, and it felt good. It was like being in a shower, with a powerful shower head pounding your back with a pleasant massage.



Ahh, for a moment I thought you were going to be flushed away by the stream of water, but no, you got a good massage from it  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

> nice new avatar Caradon. The one in your sig though is real weird... I had another LD but it was short again. I didn't post it yet though.



Congratulations on getting Lucid again. Looking forward to reading it. Yeah that one in my sig is pretty weird thats wahy I like it. :smiley: 





> ah thats a cool 28 Days later dream with a scary new twist! that way they hide themselves is mad! I would have freaked in that house to. 
> 
> Have you seen the second one man?
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds cool! I bet it felt relaxing! there is nothing better then a good show especially in the morning after waking up...its very relaxing 
> 
> The new Avatar is cool....lol I wonder how it will affect MBs dream image of you lol



Yeah I Own 28 weeks later. I really liked that one.
Maybe my new avatar will help Moonbeam have those scary vampire dreams she wants.





> Sounds very freaky indeed! Even though you have a lot of exciting, action packed dreams, I don't remember you being tense and frightened before...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, for a moment I thought you were going to be flushed away by the stream of water, but no, you got a good massage from it



Yeah, it's not often I get that scared in a dream. Just certain situations get to me. That one was one of those dreams, where the threat of something about to happen was scary.

yeah and that water dream was interesting. I'm not sure how that ended up happening. I thought I would be washed away as well.

----------


## Caradon

More crappy recall and not much sleep. every one of my dreams last night were really really strange though, I remember that much. I just couldn't bring much back. after a while one came back to me.

Some strangeness
There was this small yellow bird I was watching. It was eating apples off this wild apple tree. They were Small apples like crab apples. but the bird had swallowed them whole. So the Bird was stuffed fat with apples. It must have had three or four of them inside it. 

The bird lands nearby, and it's no longer a bird. It's some unnameable living thing. It's about the size and shape of a large potato. One side of it is wider than the other. I can tell it's alive, because the body moves a little. like it's breathing or something.
I pick it up and turn it over. underneath the thing, on the wider side. Is a large open mouth lined with serrated teeth. it has no eyes or legs, Just that mouth.

There is somebody else there, and I show the thing to them. We are looking at the mouth, and a  really strange looking insect crawls out of it. The insect is flat and round, and pretty large. It crawls out, and imperceptibly changes shape. It is the strangest looking bug I have ever seen. Then the bugs forms into the shape of a mouse. But I notice it's made out of small silver metal plates. It is a mechanical mouse. Like a little robot or something. I'm watching the mouse as I wake up.

Comments
The whole time I was observing this thing, I was thinking of how strange it was. should have remembered to do a reality check!



Hopefully I'll get the rebound Sunday night. And get a ton of vivid recall.

----------


## Pancaka

most of my own dreams are really strange. Sometimes it's cool, sometimes it really annoys me.

----------


## Sara

> The bird lands nearby, and it's no longer a bird. It's some unnameable living thing. It's about the size and shape of a large potato. One side of it is wider than the other. I can tell it's alive, because the body moves a little. like it's breathing or something.
> I pick it up and turn it over. underneath the thing, on the wider side. Is a large open mouth lined with serrated teeth. it has no eyes or legs, Just that mouth.



Iehh, sounds scary actually... 

Funny how you were so obsessed with staring at this creature. 





> Hopefully I'll get the rebound Sunday night. And get a ton of vivid recall.



Good luck for tonight! I hope you'll have an adventurous lucid  :smiley:

----------


## mark

man that is a mad dream lol I laughed at the bird stuffed with crab apples  ::lol::  it must have been a funny sight!!

That potatoe thing sounds mad....almost like some kind of evil sea urchin or something

----------


## Moonbeam

> More crappy recall and not much sleep. every one of my dreams last night were really really strange though, I remember that much. I just couldn't bring much back. after a while one came back to me.



Sigh...know how you feel.  :tongue2: 





> Some strangeness





That was strange!  Almost like surreal paintings.  You're having Dali-dreams.





> Hopefully I'll get the rebound Sunday night. And get a ton of vivid recall.



You and me both!  ::banana:: I hope.

----------


## Pancaka

> That was strange!  Almost like surreal paintings.  You're having Dali-dreams.



 actually, I found out in art class that Dali was just a poser who wanted shock vallue. Magritte (Megritte?) is my art teachers favorite surrealist.

----------


## Moonbeam

> actually, I found out in art class that Dali was just a poser who wanted shock vallue. Magritte (Megritte?) is my art teachers favorite surrealist.



I must disagree.  Dalie's paintings are unbelievabley weird, and he got a lot of ideas from his dreams.  If Caradon was a painter, he could paint those surrealistic dreams.  ::D:

----------


## Pancaka

> I must disagree.  Dalie's paintings are unbelievabley weird, and he got a lot of ideas from his dreams.  If Caradon was a painter, he could paint those surrealistic dreams.



 He was kicked out of the guild for not staying true to the movement. He was in it for shock value and popularity, whereas the others wanted to bring influence from the subconscious because they thought it was more powerful than the conscious which caused the war (WWII right?).

----------


## Moonbeam

> He was kicked out of the guild for not staying true to the movement. He was in it for shock value and popularity, whereas the others wanted to bring influence from the subconscious because they thought it was more powerful than the conscious which caused the war (WWII right?).



I must admit I don't know any art history.

----------


## Pancaka

> I must admit I don't know any art history.



 lol it's okay.

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for all the comments guys. Much better recall last night, even though I didn't sleep more than two hours before going into work. And I got Lucid in my nap when I came Home! ::banana::  Counting it as a Saturday night Lucid. It was a lot of fun for me. but not to thrilling to read about.



A Lucid Dream
Saturday/January/19/2008
Lucid Dream # 3 of 2008 
Reality check induced Lucidity

I have no memory at all, up to the point where I do a reality check. I remember feeling like I needed to do an RC though, So I pinch my nose and I can breath. :boogie: I'm a little surprised by it, but not overly surprised. That leads me to believe, I must have already suspected I may be dreaming before doing the RC. I have no idea why though.

Again I want A little more proof though, just to double make sure. So I push my finger into the palm of my hand again. And my finger begins slowly sinking into my hand. I forgot that I wanted to try pushing my finger completely through my wrist next time.

I enter the house I was already on my way into. I was outside when I did the RC. I completely forgot about all of my goals. I have some personal goals I really want to practice, as well as the interrogation tasks. Once entering the house, the first thing I decide to do, is get into some sexual activity that I'm not going to describe. That lasted for a little while, I'm surprised I didn't wake myself up.

I keep doing reality checks to stay sure I'm dreaming. I start going crazy in the living room doing flips off of walls and furniture. Though I'm not doing to well with it.  half the time I just fall on the floor lol. But I'm having fun anyway. There is a girl in the living room watching TV, That I'm trying to show off for. I stand up on the back of the couch and dive off. I land on my hands and stay that way doing a hand stand for a  moment. Then I do kind of a push up motion and spring myself back into the air. And I land back on the couch on my feet.

"Pretty strong, eh." I say. the girl seems impressed by that one, and says "yeah."
I mention something about this being a dream. I don't remember my exact words.
The girl looks kind of confused, and says." wait a minute, this is a dream?" I say "yeah pretty amazing that none of this is real huh?" We both look around the room. And it's a perfect living room. On one side of the room. There is a piano and a kid playing with it. And the TV is on. I don't remember whats on the TV though.

 I just look around at everything in amazement for a moment. Then I think,  I actually make myself wake up on accident. I start to expect that I'm about to wake up. And I unintentionally kind of force it. the dream fades to black. For a moment I sit there in blackness. Not even sure if I'm actually awake, or just dreaming the blackness. I open my eyes and I'm awake in my room.

 I lay there thinking about the dream for a moment, before I remember I had better do a reality check to make sure it's not a false awakening. It was actually a pretty decently long Lucid. I left out the sex stuff. and I was doing acrobatics in the living 
room for quite a while.

Kind of a cool Wild
I enter a work dream fully Lucid. I stand there looking around at everything. I'm trying to pin point something that is different from real life. I can't find anything at first. Everything looks exactly the same as in real life. Then, I notice the sound. It's not as noisy as it is in real life. And I cant hear some equipment running, that is normally always making noise. I'm satisfied with myself for noticing that. Then I start walking, to go do something.  and I wake up.

----------


## Sara

Yeah, lucid again!  :boogie: 





> And I got Lucid in my nap when I came Home! Counting it as a Saturday night Lucid. It was a lot of fun for me. but not to thrilling to read about.



Haha, no wonder, if you leave the most exciting part out...





> I keep doing reality checks to stay sure I'm dreaming. I start going crazy in the living room doing flips off of walls and furniture. Though I'm not doing to well with it.  half the time I just fall on the floor lol. But I'm having fun anyway. There is a girl in the living room watching TV, That I'm trying to show off for. I stand up on the back of the couch and dive off. I land on my hands and stay that way doing a hand stand for a  moment. Then I do kind of a push up motion and spring myself back into the air. And I land back on the couch on my feet.



Haha, cool moves!!





> I just look around at everything in amazement for a moment. Then I think,  I actually make myself wake up on accident. I start to expect that I'm about to wake up. And I unintentionally kind of force it. the dream fades to black. For a moment I sit there in blackness. Not even sure if I'm actually awake, or just dreaming the blackness. I open my eyes and I'm awake in my room.



Ahh, you had so many plans  :Sad:  It's annoying how these are so easily forgotten in a dream.





> Kind of a cool Wild
> I enter a work dream fully Lucid. I stand there looking around at everything. I'm trying to pin point something that is different from real life. I can't find anything at first. Everything looks exactly the same as in real life.



And another one!  ::banana:: 


You think this happened because of the lack of sleep?

----------


## Caradon

> Yeah, lucid again! 
> 
> Ahh, you had so many plans  It's annoying how these are so easily forgotten in a dream.



Yeah it is. during slow times like this month has been. And with my bad recall as well. I care more about just getting Lucid, Than trying to focus on remembering tasks. So once I do get Lucid, I end up just rewarding myself with some fun.




> And another one! 
> You think this happened because of the lack of sleep?



Well, I may have been getting a little early REM rebound. But A lot of it has to do with just remembering the dreams. The last couple of days I have been getting back to the basics. Doing some recall techniques that work for me.

The last couple of weeks, I suspect that I had at least a couple Lucids that I lost. Because I could feel it on the edge of my mind after waking up.

As far as the wild goes. That happened because the last couple nights I have been having a hard time falling asleep. And last night I was trying real hard to focus my mind, and pull myself into sleep. So that's where the wild came from.

The only explanation I have for my recent lack of recall. Is because maybe during my vacation, my brain wasn't used to being able to sleep in so much. So it messed me all up, instead of helped me like I was hoping.

Now that life is back to my normal routine, things should get better again.

----------


## Pancaka

> ]The girl looks kind of confused, and says." wait a minute, this is a dream?" I say "yeah pretty amazing that none of this is real huh?"



 Seems like she'd cry from hearing you say that. That would actually make me laugh.

her:==>  ::damnit:: _____ ::laughtillhurts::  <==:me

----------


## mark

nice one on the lucids mate. I really like the acrobatic stunts you were doing in the living room....they are incredible to do  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Seems like she'd cry from hearing you say that. That would actually make me laugh.
> 
> her:==> _____ <==:me



LOl. Actually she was as fascinated by the idea as I was. At least thats how I interpreted her expression.





> nice one on the lucids mate. I really like the acrobatic stunts you were doing in the living room....they are incredible to do



Thanks Mark. I can't seem to get enough of the acrobatics. I just love being able to do that kind of stuff!

----------


## Moonbeam

> "Pretty strong, eh." I say. the girl seems impressed by that one, and says "yeah."





 ::lol::  That's a great dream!  And I can see why you got the girl this time... :wink2: 





> Kind of a cool Wild.



I thought so.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/January/20/2008
Lucid Dream # 4 of 2007
No reality check needed

The first thing I remember is being in the back of some pickup truck. It's an abnormally large truck. I'm laying on my back looking up through the branches of a very tall tree.
One of the wide arms of the tree breaks off and falls on me. I think, I will be crushed. But somehow I just end up being pinned. I am able to lift the massive limb and push it to the side.

I get up and start playing around on the truck. I'm jumping from one part of the truck to the other. It's kind of strange. Gravity seems to lose it's effect. It's kind of like I'm walking on the moon. I jump, and kind of slowly float across the top of the truck and land. Somewhere around here I become aware that I'm dreaming.

There is no moment of shock realization. I just become aware that I'm dreaming without even taking note of the realization. If that makes any sense. It's happened to me like that a few times before. I start doing more acrobatics, doing flips back and forth across the top of the truck. I flip into the air and begin slowly levitating higher and higher. I begin swooping around these monster sized trees.

At this point a sense of great joy sinks in, and I'm happy beyond words. The trees are just beautiful. I fly to the top of the tallest tree, and perch on a thick branch. I take in the view and it's spectacular. I see somebody running on the ground below me. I  shout down, "hey watch this!"  I dive head first off of the tree. I fall like a rock, and slam into the ground with a lot of force. It was pretty cool. :smiley:   I get up and start running in the direction the other person was going.

I now feel like I've been in this dream for a very long time. I'm not sure why I felt like that. There must have been more to the dream I don't remember.

 I now remember some goals. The first thing I do, is rub my hands together It feels pretty realistic. I then close my eyes, and try to visualize a castle on a hill. At the same time, I'm rubbing my hands together to help keep me in the dream. I am also still running while doing this. I should have stopped because the running was distracting me. I only have my eyes closed for a moment before opening them again to see where I am lol.

(My plan was to pretend that my eyes were open as I was visualizing the scene. So that I could smoothly just step into a new scene, without having to open my eyes again. I have done this before without being Lucid. I have yet to pull it off while fully Lucid though. But I only tried a couple times before.)

I try it again, still running. ::?:  I almost make something happen this time. I start to see something starting to form. And I get that weird feeling you get, when just starting to slide into a dream when your trying to WILD. But then I open my eyes again and lose it. Back in the original scene again for a few moments before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

Stressful driving
I'm driving down a road in my very small car. there is a long line of large constriction vehicles driving slowly down the right side of the road. I'm trying to get by them, but they are taking up part of the lane. So it's a close fit. There is a train on my left side way to close for comfort. Not much room for me between the two. My car begins to gradually drift to the left. I'm getting closer and closer to the train. I try to turn to the right. but the car keeps drifting left. I'm even trying to lean with my body to get my car to go right. but I can't, and I'm just inches from side swiping the train. I know if that happens I will be crushed. I'm starting to really stress out. But just in the nick of time the road clears out and I'm fine with plenty of room.

Fake Zombies
I'm taking part in making some kind of  movie or show. It's a zombie adventure. It's kind of like a cross between a reality show and a video game. there is no script it's up to me to survive as long as I can, any way that I can. And it's all being filmed. 
I start by entering some building with a long corridor. Some of the details are hard to remember. But I'm in this endless building infested with zombies that are trying to kill me. But not kill me for real, because it's just a show. And I know the zombies are just actors in costumes and masks. But it's still kind of scary.

 I remember being in a stairwell trying to fight off zombies. I'm trying not to hurt them because they are really people. But I have to do enough damage to take them out of the game. there is something that determines whether I have made a kill or not.

I eventually end up in this wide open courtyard. zombies come at me from every direction. And there are more and more of them all the time. Conveniently there are now these chairs on a cable going by over head. Like a ski lift. I leap into one, and I'm just above the heads of the zombies. I try attacking them while riding the chairs. I'm doing pretty well, and it gets to be almost like I'm flying over them.

I'm thinking myself pretty cool, when I suddenly find my self sitting on the ground in my chair. with A hoard of zombies running at me from every direction. I wake up before they get t o me.

Seven gates of doom. A grade school adventure
I'm a kid again and I'm going back to a school I went to. the dream starts out that I'm walking to school. I make it to school and I find my class. I look for a desk to sit in. I sit in a desk, and in the process I accidentally knock this kids books all over the place.
That is sitting next to me. I try to help pick them up but I just keep making more of a mess of them.

The class starts, and kids are taking turns reading out loud. from some text book. I feel a sense of dread because I don't want to be the one to read at all. I'm trying to think of some way to get out of reading, when there is this strange slamming sound. That echos through the entire school. The teacher says, "what was that?" 

The dream takes a sinister turn. There is some unknown evil force attacking the school. The school is closed in by these seven gates. The slamming sound was one of the gates being destroyed. One of the kids starts singing this rhyme song about the seven gates of doom. And once all the gates to the school have been destroyed, the evil whatever it is, can enter the school. 

The next thing I remember, is being at the first gate that had been destroyed. And trying to fix it. With the help of some others, we get the gate back up and closed.

Next, I'm by this large indoor pond with blue water. I'm watching the fish, when I see something large come swimming towards me. It jumps from the water and into the hall. It's a dolphin! The dolphin swims through the air down the corridor. A little ways down the corridor is a blue wall. Which I realize is the beginning of where the corridor is filled with water. the dolphin enters the wall of water, swims up near the ceiling, end exits through a hole in the ceiling.

I walk down the corridor and I enter the wall of water as well. It's really strange, I'm walking underwater. Now the school seems more like a mall. there are stores along the side. I enter this underwater novelty shop. And I'm so fascinated by the place. Because of the store itself, and because it's all underwater. I run back the way I came,
to go looking for somebody to show this to. I'm so excited that I'm skating on my feet down the hall. And jumping over benches and stuff. (after exiting the water area that is.) I'm nearly Lucid again before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

> [/color][/size][/font]
> 
>  That's a great dream! And I can see why you got the girl this time...



Lol, Thanks. Yeah, it was a fun one.

----------


## Pancaka

> Stressful driving
> I'm driving down a road in my very small car. there is a long line of large constriction vehicles driving slowly down the right side of the road. I'm trying to get by them, but they are taking up part of the lane. So it's a close fit. There is a train on my left side way to close for comfort. Not much room for me between the two. My car begins to gradually drift to the left. I'm getting closer and closer to the train. I try to turn to the right. but the car keeps drifting left. I'm even trying to lean with my body to get my car to go right. but I can't, and I'm just inches from side swiping the train. I know if that happens I will be crushed. I'm starting to really stress out. But just in the nick of time the road clears out and I'm fine with plenty of room.



Didn't this happen before. I remember reading this before.





> The dolphin swims through the air down the corridor. A little ways down the corridor is a blue wall. Which I realize is the beginning of where the corridor is filled with water. the dolphin enters the wall of water, swims up near the ceiling, end exits through a hole in the ceiling...
> 
> ...I walk down the corridor and I enter the wall of water as well. It's really strange, I'm walking underwater...



 I had a pretty cool dream like that. there were basically walls and square columns and I was swimming and jumping through like a dolphin. There were even square pockets of air in the middle. Some time after that in the same dream, Hiro and Ando were there...I don't know why. Cool dream though. Damn awesome actually.

----------


## mark

interesting lucid there mate, I like the falling out the tree ha ha thats great! also that idea of changing dream scenes is quite a good one especially the little detail of rubbing hands to stop the dream fading. nice one man.

lol the fake zombie dream was great! I like the way you have to do a certain amount of damage to take them out the game.

That last dream sounds mad! and somewhat familiar lol I used to dread the reading aloud in class ha ha

----------


## Pancaka

OOOO! I should have rubbed my own hands together last time. It's in my DJ. Made me pissed.  :Bang head:

----------


## SadieM

Lol that last dream was pretty cool, honestly! That could turn into a good story. (I'm an author, and I'm sorry. I'll say this often.)

----------


## Caradon

> Didn't this happen before. I remember reading this before.



Yeah, last time the car went of the road into a field. And I ended up getting Lucid.





> interesting lucid there mate, I like the falling out the tree ha ha thats great! also that idea of changing dream scenes is quite a good one especially the little detail of rubbing hands to stop the dream fading. nice one man.



 yeah, your not really using your eyes in a dream anyway right. your seeing with you mind. It's strange you can even close your eyes in a dream, and make everything disappear that easy.




> lol the fake zombie dream was great! I like the way you have to do a certain amount of damage to take them out the game.



That part was like a video game. If I hit them hard enough they would kind of  fall down, then hover above the  ground a little bit.




> That last dream sounds mad! and somewhat familiar lol I used to dread the reading aloud in class ha ha



Yeah, I always hated reading like that. It's pretty lame they even make kids do that. 





> OOOO! I should have rubbed my own hands together last time. It's in my DJ. Made me pissed.



Thats the first time I tried doing that.




> Lol that last dream was pretty cool, honestly! That could turn into a good story. (I'm an author, and I'm sorry. I'll say this often.)



Thanks for reading! I didn't feel like I described that very well. I was pretty tired and in a hurry when I wrote those dreams. glad you guys liked it though. 

It's cool your a writer. A dreaming forum is a good place to get ideas for stories.

----------


## Caradon

bodiless I'm watching a Formula One Race. there is an accident. Many cars are totaled. there is debris everywhere. And I even see a few motionless bodies laying on the track.

Farther down the road, I'm now a part of the dream, sitting on a grassy slope. there are many other spectators around. Across the track is wilderness. I see a red fox running along the edge of the forest. The fox turns and looks in my direction. it crosses the track a little ways down from me. The fox is now as big as a wolf, or large dog.

I see the fox up on the hill behind me. Then it attacks! I kick at it trying to keep it back. My kicks are pretty week though, I can't move very well. A couple of people come to help me. I wake up while trying to chase the thing off.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My step dad gives me a big  bag of dog food. I notice that it's not dog food at all, but cat food. I tell him that I can't feed the dog cat food. But he doesn't agree, and we get into an argument over it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nothing in my nap. Almost had something, but couldn't get it.

----------


## Pancaka

if only you got lucid. I really like foxes, so I think that would've been pretty cool.

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  ha ha another animal attack dream nice one mate  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Fox attack!  ::shock:: 

I just now saw your last lucid up there--that was a cool one.  I like how you dived out of the tree, and tried to visualize the castle.  Good job remembering your goals.

----------


## Caradon

> ha ha another animal attack dream nice one mate



Yeah, and another one last night.





> if only you got lucid. I really like foxes, so I think that would've been pretty cool.



I know, I really need to start looking for attacking animals during the day.





> Fox attack! 
> 
> I just now saw your last lucid up there--that was a cool one. I like how you dived out of the tree, and tried to visualize the castle. Good job remembering your goals.



Thanks, I also thought of the interrogation task. but there was nobody immediately near me to talk to. So I tried that one. I'm going to try that some more. It would be nice if I could make it work. I would love to be able to visit my favorite imaginary places.

----------


## Caradon

Bull attack
I'm with my brother in some wilderness. I think it's supposed to be at the cabin. I'm trying to talk my brother into hiking to some really cool place that I know of. But he does not want to go. I see something brown moving through the trees. I take a closer look, and I see that it's a long horn bull. It charges out of the trees at us. My brother and I both run to the nearest trees and climb up. We each climb a different tree. There are branches in just the right places to make it an easy climb.

To late, I notice that my tree is dead and too rotten to hold my weight. I'm already near the top, and the tree begins falling. As it falls towards another tree, I jump into that tree. But, then this tree begins to fall as well. I am able to leap into another tree again.
And again the new tree begins falling. It's like a domino effect. The trees are falling like a wave. And I keep jumping from tree to tree. As if I'm riding a wave of falling trees.

I'm actually having a  good time, it's pretty fun. I'm thinking I've just invented a new sport. I woke up while riding the trees, feeling like I was near Lucidity.


House bus
I'm sitting in this nice house just admiring my surroundings. The house becomes a bus riding down the highway.,Like an RV. Then the RV becomes this big gold wing style motorcycle, and I'm driving it down the highway to some specific place. I'm not sure where.

Dirt biking in the sand
I'm on my moto-cross bike. There is a wide open area thats really sandy like a beach.
No jumps or obstacles of any kind. I ride in a big circle around the whole area. Around and around I go. Really leaning the bike into the turns, digging up the sand and forming nice sandy burms. With each circuit, I'm able to go faster because of the burms I'm forming. I just keep doing laps, trying to go as fast as I can through the turns and beating my time.

Was dreaming something about the ghost hunter show I was watching last night. Can't remember it though.

Nap
In my nap all I can remember is that I had some kind of powers. People were afraid of me because of these powers. So I was being hunted. Must have been Heroes influenced. I don't even remember the dream at all. I just know that's what it was about. Strange, I can remember the plot, without remembering anything that happened. Not even a single image comes to mind.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I know, I really need to start looking for attacking animals during the day.







> Bull attack





 ::laughhard::

----------


## Pancaka

> 



 indeed  ::lolxtreme::

----------


## Sara

Oops, I'm not going to quote all, since I'm a little behind on reading... but what a cool lucid that was with falling from the trees and crashing into the ground!!
Good to see you got your normal recall back AND your numerous lucids.
Float-jumping around on the truck sounds great as well.

LOL @ the attacking fox  :wink2:  I killed a fox in my dreams recently (just strangle it, they die pretty easily)

Seriously, is there a dream animal that hasn't attacked you??

----------


## mark

> Bull attack




ha ha ha that is great. I thought the bull was gonna get you but instead you went tree leaping which is by the totally great!! ha ha





> Dirt biking in the sand




 that is also a cool dream mate... you have the most fun in your dreams lol I wish I could try half the things you do  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

Since this is basically the main thread I go to, I'm most familiar with you guys, but I only know how Oneironaut actually looks. So could you guys PM me some pictures of yourselves. I was actually thinking of getting more subjects for my art.

----------


## Caradon

> Oops, I'm not going to quote all, since I'm a little behind on reading... but what a cool lucid that was with falling from the trees and crashing into the ground!!
> Good to see you got your normal recall back AND your numerous lucids.
> Float-jumping around on the truck sounds great as well.
> 
> LOL @ the attacking fox  I killed a fox in my dreams recently (just strangle it, they die pretty easily)
> 
> Seriously, is there a dream animal that hasn't attacked you??



Thanks Sara! recall is still a little unreliable. But, for a bad month I seem to be turning it around a little.

There must be something that hasn't attacked me yet! ::lol:: 




> ha ha ha that is great. I thought the bull was gonna get you but instead you went tree leaping which is by the totally great!! ha ha
> 
> that is also a cool dream mate... you have the most fun in your dreams lol I wish I could try half the things you do



Thanks Mark. Yeah, once in the tree I never even saw the bull again. Just got caught up in that tree stuff.

Yeah, dirt biking is pretty fun in dreams too. And a lot less painful. In real life even if you don't crash the bike, it beats the hell out you and you can be sore for days. It's a lot of fun though.





> Since this is basically the main thread I go to, I'm most familiar with you guys, but I only know how Oneironaut actually looks. So could you guys PM me some pictures of yourselves. I was actually thinking of getting more subjects for my art.



Well, Moonbeam posted some pictures in her journal. Sara has at least one and a video.

I'm not going to try to scan anything. I'm pretty annoyed with the printer right now. The only thing that happens when I try to use it lately. Is I get really pissed off. And I waste a couple of hours getting it to do nothing at.
all. So I don't even want to mess with it at the moment.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/January/25/2008
Lucid Dream # 5 of 2008
Sun/Moon dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

A short Lucid, I woke up right away. But I'm going to count it because I'm proud of noticing the dream sign and getting Lucid.

I'm walking home from somewhere. I don't remember where from. There is a friend with me. I look up into the sky, it's kind of cloudy. I can see the Sun shining dimly through the clouds. In another part of the sky I can see the Moon clearly, because it's not so cloudy in that spot. But then I see another orb in the sky. It looks like a second Moon. I'm really confused by this. I don't understand how there could be two Moons and a Sun. 

I point it out to my friend. He thinks it's strange too, but can't offer any explanation. My dream logic is trying to tell me, that the light from the sun is creating a reflection of the moon off the clouds. And creating an illusion of a second Moon. But this doesn't seem right to me either.

My friend is starting to walk away in the direction of his house. I Say "Maybe it's because it's a dream"  As I reach up to pinch my nose, I think about how cool it would be, if this turned out to be a dream. I pinch my nose and I can breath!  :boogie: 
It is a little hard to breath though, But I'm pretty sure it's a dream. I shout to my friend,"Hey, I think this "is" a dream!" I push my finger into my hand, It does not want to sink in. That doesn't bother me though, I'm not going to let myself lose it. For the first time, I remember the rule of thumb. If you find yourself seriously thinking you could be dreaming, you probably are. I think about that, as I reach up to pinch my nose again. This time I can breath better than the first time. I'm just starting to go find something to do when I frustratingly wake up.

I've gotten Lucid a few other times because of the way the Moon looked. But it hasn't happened since the old days.

Haven't had much time, I'll catch up on some journals sometime in the next couple of days.

----------


## SadieM

Hey, nice lucid there! I've gotten one extended lucid in my whole lucid career*that was since December*. Woww. Lol I like the bull and surfing trees! Hang limb xD!

----------


## Caradon

> Hey, nice lucid there! I've gotten one extended lucid in my whole lucid career*that was since December*. Woww. Lol I like the bull and surfing trees! Hang limb xD!



Thanks, I get a lot of bull attacks lately. I guess it's because I see a lot of those when I'm up at the cabin in the summer. There is a longhorn ranch  nearby, and their pretty mean looking. They glare at me like they want to kill me lol.

Congratulations on getting that Lucid! I'll look through you journal and see if I can find it.

----------


## Caradon

Reality check timer in a dream!
I'm having a work dream, and I'm talking to my boss when my RC timer starts going off. My boss gives my a funny look, because he is wondering what the timer is for.
I feel uncomfortable about doing a reality check at that moment in front of my boss. So I ignore it and miss out on getting Lucid. ::?:  

Well, even though I messed up, I'm pretty excited I dreamed of the timer going off. If it happened once, it can happen again! Sometimes in real life, if the timer goes of at a bad moment like that, I will ignore it. So I guess I'm going to have to try and get over that, and just do the RC regardless of the situation I'm in.

Elaborate nap dream
I had this really amazing complex dream in my nap. I was a part of this big family of people that had all sorts of mind powers. I can't remember all the details that well. just a few  separate scenes stick out in my memory.

I was in a room, talking to a someone that was a relative of mine, only he didn't know we were related. I went over the family history and convinced him that we were related. The next thing I know, he turns invisible and attacks me. he thinks I can't see him at all. But I can see a vague image if where he is. But I can barely see him, and it's still hard to defend myself. I think that he has a knife and I'm trying to block his knife hand. After a little while of struggling with the invisible man. He becomes visible again.

He hands me a piece of paper. The paper is a love letter, written to him, by a woman, who I was previously having a relationship with in the dream. ( Can't remember that part though.) he uses the paper as a weapon because he knows it will cause me more pain than any knife ever could. 

There is a scene where I'm in an office building. it's some important company that I'm working for. The head of the company, is some evil guy who also has crazy mind powers. he is kind of like some mafia leader. I'm on my way out of the building, when I see this janitor pushing a cart with cleaning equipment. I never saw him working there before. I realize, that he isn't a janitor at all. But an agent, sent by the organization of people with mind powers.(not sure how to describe that) But, they are from the family that I'm a part of. And they are trying to do good in the world.

 The janitor/agent, is there to try and stop the mafia boss man. I pretend I don't know who the janitor is because I don't want to ruin his cover. I get in an elevator. (there are no problems with the elevator.) :Sad:  Once on ground floor I run into some evil mind power people. It's crazy, their eyes are pure solid black. and they stop time and do some crazy stuff that remember well enough to describe. But, it was wicked and freaked me out pretty good. But they end up just going on there way, and leaving things be.

I remember another strange scene were I'm talking to a business man about starting up my own oil drilling company. Hmm, sounds strange and random, but it fit into the whole plot of the dream somehow.

Moonbeam leaving
I'm really bummed out. because I read a post by Moonbeam saying that if her recall doesn't get better in a couple of days, she isn't coming back to dream views. ::cry:: 

Don't leave us Moonbeam!

----------


## Sara

Great dreams again, Caradon! I see a lot of Heroes influence in them  :smiley:  You are a lot better at including the special abilities then I am  :wink2: 

Owww, Moonbeam is going to leave if her recall doesn't come back? That would be sad. There are more sad dreams of DV members leaving, I wonder what they are caused by...

Too bad about the missed chance on a lucid... Maybe you can think of an RC that is invisible to others, so you can even do it in front of your boss?

----------


## Pancaka

I had some cool powers a few nights back. I'm gonna post it (in mah DJ of course) later though. Too lazy. :bedtime: 

Anyways. That was pretty darn cool. I wish I had fought an invisible man. That would be pretty bitchin. Also I can't wait until I get TK in dream again. Maybe the next time I'll realize I'm dreaming and not act as if I've unlocked the secrets to it (IRL).

----------


## raklet

The rc timer in your dream is great!  I got a chuckle from that.  Have you decided what kind of inconspicuous rc to do yet when your timer goes off at an inopportune time?

Your elaborate nap dream had lots of good action in.  Way to go!

----------


## SadieM

Whooa, nice dreams! I need to try the RC timer.

Just say you gotta blow your nose and do the nose RC. lol.

----------


## mark

ah shame on the missed RC mate, I hate it when that happens  :smiley:  .... its almost like our sub conscious doesnt want us lucid sometimes

----------


## Pancaka

> Have you decided what kind of inconspicuous rc to do yet when your timer goes off at an inopportune time?



I think that just fiddling with your hands as you talk to your boss is pretty inconspicuous. Just pretend to be massaging your left hand with your right (thumb in palm) and try to stick it through.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Reality check timer in a dream!
> I'm having a work dream, and I'm talking to my boss when my RC timer starts going off. My boss gives my a funny look, because he is wondering what the timer is for.
> I feel uncomfortable about doing a reality check at that moment in front of my boss. So I ignore it and miss out on getting Lucid.





Did it really go off while you were sleeping?   I mean did you hear it in your sleep?





> Well, even though I messed up, I'm pretty excited I dreamed of the timer going off. If it happened once, it can happen again! Sometimes in real life, if the timer goes of at a bad moment like that, I will ignore it. So I guess I'm going to have to try and get over that, and just do the RC regardless of the situation I'm in.





Definitely! 





> Moonbeam leaving
> I'm really bummed out. because I read a post by Moonbeam saying that if her recall doesn't get better in a couple of days, she isn't coming back to dream views.
> 
> Don't leave us Moonbeam!



I won't!  ::hug::   I couldn't leave you guys!  (But I do hope my recall comes back!  ::angry:: )

----------


## Caradon

> Great dreams again, Caradon! I see a lot of Heroes influence in them  You are a lot better at including the special abilities then I am



 Yeah, I've had a lot of Heroes influenced drams since watching that.




> Owww, Moonbeam is going to leave if her recall doesn't come back? That would be sad. There are more sad dreams of DV members leaving, I wonder what they are caused by...



I didn't know other people were having dreams like that.




> Too bad about the missed chance on a lucid... Maybe you can think of an RC that is invisible to others, so you can even do it in front of your boss?



For now, I think I'm just going to just try to be braver about it.





> I had some cool powers a few nights back. I'm gonna post it (in mah DJ of course) later though. Too lazy.
> Anyways. That was pretty darn cool. I wish I had fought an invisible man. That would be pretty bitchin. Also I can't wait until I get TK in dream again. Maybe the next time I'll realize I'm dreaming and not act as if I've unlocked the secrets to it (IRL).



Thanks, Yeah, thats happened to me quite a few times thinking i finally learned TK for real.





> The rc timer in your dream is great! I got a chuckle from that. Have you decided what kind of inconspicuous rc to do yet when your timer goes off at an inopportune time?



I'll probably stick with what I'm doing for now. I may try shin's idea of the hands thing.




> Your elaborate nap dream had lots of good action in. Way to go!



Thanks, I just wish I could remember the whole story.




> Whooa, nice dreams! I need to try the RC timer.



Thanks, the RC timer is something I've been experimenting with for a little while now. Maybe a month or so. I dreamed it quite a few times during wild attempts. and heard during HI a lot. But that's that's the first time I dreamed of it in a normal dream. 




> Just say you gotta blow your nose and do the nose RC. lol.



That's a good idea! Or maybe pretend I have an itch on my nose.




> ah shame on the missed RC mate, I hate it when that happens  .... its almost like our sub conscious doesn't want us lucid sometimes



 I actually think my subconscious wants me to get Lucid. it seems so helpful most of the time. It is always creating the right events that I need, to trigger Lucidity. Though, it's up to my conscious self to take the next step and realize it. 





> I think that just fiddling with your hands as you talk to your boss is pretty inconspicuous. Just pretend to be massaging your left hand with your right (thumb in palm) and try to stick it through.



I may try that.




> [/size][/font]
> 
> Did it really go off while you were sleeping? I mean did you hear it in your sleep?



 No, I completely dreamed it! I always turn the timer off before I go to sleep. I like to use earplugs when I sleep, so I wouldn't hear it anyway.





> I won't!  I couldn't leave you guys! (But I do hope my recall comes back! )



That's good to hear! I knew you wouldn't really leave. I would be pretty bummed if you did though.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Lucid Dream # 6 of 2008
Sunday/January/27/2008
Tornado dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity
Another short one, but it was quite exhilarating.

I was at the movie theater. the movie had just gotten over. For some odd reason, I was paying for the movie after I watched it, instead of before. I'm trying to write a check but I'm having problems with the pen. Out of the blue, I hear a siren blaring. I know it's the tornado siren. I go to a window and look outside. There are dark storm clouds, and off in the distance I can see a funnel cloud forming. It doesn't take long for the funnel cloud to become a full fledged tornado, and touch down.

 The tornado begins moving in my direction. And it's sweeping back and forth as if it's intentionally trying to do as much damage as it can. The movie theater now seems like quite a small building. I don't think there is any way we can survive a direct hit by the tornado. And I know it's coming right at us. I'm afraid now. I look around and ask,"doe's anybody know of a good place to hide from a tornado around here?" Nobody answers.

My house isn't to far away. And I know that my brother is at my house. I decide I'm going to make a run for it, try to get home before the tornado gets  to close. I step outside and begin running. The tornado is moving faster than I had hoped it would. it's getting closer pretty fast. I don't think I can make it. I may have made a big mistake. The wind has picked up so strong,  I feel like I'm going to be sucked into the tornado at any moment. The wind is trying to pull me back the way I had come. 

I'm trying to move as fast as I can, but it's slow going. I'm half crawling now, grabbing at the earth trying to pull myself along. I can see cars being blown off the road. And the tornado is behind me now. It has already swept through the building I was in, and destroyed it. I'm quite afraid at this point. It suddenly remember that I see tornado's in dreams often. I reach up to pinch my nose. As I do I'm thinking please let this be a dream. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: Instantly, relief  washes over me. Fear is completely gone. I haven't felt that kind of relief since the old days of nightmare induced Lucids. I fully stand up, and I surrender to the force of the wind. It pulls me into the air, and I begin flying. I have control of my flying though. I think about turning around and flying straight into the tornado to defy it. But, I still have that urge to make it home. I now want to get home to tell my brother this is a dream. ::?:  

The wind is so strong still, that it gets up under my shirt, and pulls my shirt right over my head. I stretch out my arms, and let the wind pull my shirt completely off me. It's a pretty cool feeling actually. I'm so exhilarated at this point, that I begin laughing hysterically. I fly over a highway and watch the cars driving by underneath me. I continue on trying to find my house, but I'm now not quite sure where it is. I fly in the same direction looking for my house for a few moments when I wake up.

I lay there with my eyes still closed for a few moments trying to deny that I had woken up. But I finally open my eyes and see that it's true. :Sad: 

Comments
Many times I've had tornado dreams, and knew it was something that happens in my dreams a lot. But every time, I believed that this time it was actually happening, and I never got Lucid. Thanks to training myself to do reality checks, this is the first time I've gotten Lucid from a tornado. I'm very happy about that! ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 

I think reading VexKittens journal last night may have influenced this dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Many times I've had tornado dreams, and knew it was something that happens in my dreams a lot. But every time, I believed that this time it was actually happening, and I never got Lucid. Thanks to training myself to do reality checks, this is the first time I've gotten Lucid from a tornado. I'm very happy about that!



That is so cool--flying into a tornado!  That ought to be a task of the month sometime.  Good job on recognizing that dream-sign.

Oh, I saw that you just dreamed about the beeping...that's interesting; I never thought about just doing it during the day and hoping to dream about it at night.  How often do you have it set for?

Oh, and you can try to float off the ground for an inconspicuous RC too.

----------


## Caradon

> That is so cool--flying into a tornado! That ought to be a task of the month sometime. Good job on recognizing that dream-sign.
> 
> Oh, I saw that you just dreamed about the beeping...that's interesting; I never thought about just doing it during the day and hoping to dream about it at night. How often do you have it set for?
> 
> Oh, and you can try to float off the ground for an inconspicuous RC too.



Thanks, Yeah, that would have been really cool to fly into it. 

I have the timer set to go off every five minutes. But I don't even have it on when I'm at work. So it's funny that I dreamed about it going off at work.

Yeah, I'll try the levitating idea too.

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

once again I am left in awe of your dreams mate. 

I love tornadoes, it must have been so cool! especially the part were your shirt gets pulled onto and over your head. I must admit I laughed there I thought for a second the shirt was gonna try to suffocate you (I thought it was gonna turn into a shirt attack dream  ::lol:: )

----------


## SadieM

Rofl, that would have been funny.

Nice dream! I would have been to scared to stop and think, "Oh wait. Is this a dream?" Cause in real life it would be "Oh wait. Is this a dream? AHHHH! *Gets sucked into tornado*" So, I wouldn't have really stopped to think... CTD!

----------


## Sara

I'm falling into repetition, but I just have to say it again:

WOW, what an amazing dream!!!

You also have a talent in writing them in a very catchy way (don't know if that's the correct term, I'm a bit tired and might be translating weird dutch sayings now  :wink2:  )

The relief must have been enourmous! The sensation you describe when the air pulls you up, love it!

----------


## Caradon

> once again I am left in awe of your dreams mate. 
> 
> I love tornadoes, it must have been so cool! especially the part were your shirt gets pulled onto and over your head. I must admit I laughed there I thought for a second the shirt was gonna try to suffocate you (I thought it was gonna turn into a shirt attack dream )



Thanks Mark, Yeah tornado dreams are always so intense. Hopefully I will get Lucid during them from now on. Next time I will try to remember to fly into it.

LOL, shirt attack dream. I wouldn't be surprised I've been attacked by everything else.




> Rofl, that would have been funny.
> 
> Nice dream! I would have been to scared to stop and think, "Oh wait. Is this a dream?" Cause in real life it would be "Oh wait. Is this a dream? AHHHH! *Gets sucked into tornado*" So, I wouldn't have really stopped to think... CTD!



Thanks, yeah, I actually thought I was going to end up being sucked into the tornado regardless. Luckily, I've been pretty good about doing reality checks when the idea comes into my mind, most of the time.






> I'm falling into repetition, but I just have to say it again:
> 
> WOW, what an amazing dream!!!
> 
> You also have a talent in writing them in a very catchy way (don't know if that's the correct term, I'm a bit tired and might be translating weird dutch sayings now  )
> 
> The relief must have been enormous! The sensation you describe when the air pulls you up, love it!



Thanks, And thanks for the compliment on my descriptions. I always feel like I have such a hard time describing things well enough.

Yeah, the relief was instant. It's so strange going from fear to joy in a split second.

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams
Monday/January/28/2008
Lucid Dream # 7 of 2008
Dream character induced Lucidity
two more short ones.

I'm having this strange dream about being at the doctor. I'm sitting in this really uncomfortable chair. It's like a dentist chair. The doctor is doing something strange with my ear. I don't even remember exactly. I mostly remember how damn uncomfortable that chair was. I bunch of kids come into  the room. They are the doctors assistants. They are doing the paperwork or what ever.

At some point the doctor tells me to take a break. So I go outside and get some fresh air. After a few moments, I go back inside. There is somebody in the hall yelling, "this is a dream!" And running around like crazy. 

I know he is right, so I am now Lucid as well. I think about how strange it is that I became Lucid, because of a DC becoming Lucid first. I start running up and down the halls as well. I run back and forth a couple of times, doing back flips off the walls at the ends of the corridors.

I now notice this large black woman in a red shirt and black pants. standing at one end of the corridor. She looks very angry and mean. I know that she works here at the office, and does not believe this is a dream. I run up to her, and give her a big hug. I tell her it "is" a dream, and that she should pinch her nose and see if she can breath.

I demonstrate by pinching my nose, but I can't breath! I'm like WTF, maybe I'm wrong. But, I know I'm not wrong! I pinch my nose more trying to breath through it.
But it feels just like doing it when I'm awake.Then I wake up, And I have my nose pinched for real! And I'm like no wonder it wasn't working, I was really doing it in my sleep. This time I know without doubt, that I was pinching my nose for real while I was asleep.

Also, I know why I was dreaming of being in that uncomfortable doctors chair. I was sleeping on my back propped up on pillows. And I woke up just as uncomfortable as I was in that dream chair.


Lucid Dream # 8 of 2008  In my nap
Tree dreamsign noticed.
reality check induced Lucidity.

I'm laying on my back, in the back of a pick up truck. The truck is driving down the road I don't know who is driving. I'm talking to some lady on the phone. She is talking about hair cuts, And I tell her that I'm going to shave my head.

As we drive down the road, I see the most beautiful tree that we had passed. I'm facing the back end of the truck. It's a weeping willow tree. It's very tall, and it has the most beautiful long strands hanging down. The strands are very green, and fine as human hair. The strands are so fine, that I can actually see through them to the many limbs of the tree. And the shape and huge width of the many limbs twisting around in such a way. That I'm just stunned by the beauty of it.

The lady on the phone is just rambling on about what, I don't know anymore. I try to tell her about this most extraordinary tree That I'm seeing. I suddenly remember that these amazingly beautiful trees have been pretty common in my dreams lately. So I Pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: 

I ask the lady on the phone, if she can hold on a minute. She says "sure." So I set the phone down with no intention of ever coming back to it. ::lol::   I get up and it's as if I had a false awakening. I'm now at home getting up from my bed. But I never lose Lucidity.
I don't even hardly notice the change in the scene. It's dark and I start walking. I remember Moonbeams comment about trying to see if you can levitate for a reality check. So I decide to try it and see if it will work. I levitate about a foot off the floor,
and float across the room.

I set down again, and start walking across the living room. It becomes so dark, that I can't see at all. It's as if I have my eyes closed, but they are open. I think about trying to visualize a new dream scene. I try a little bit, but I'm to lazy at the moment and don't want to put in the effort.

I run into a wall that I can't see at all. I feel along it with my hands. I turn, and there is another wall. I now think, that I might be trapped surrounded by walls. As if I'm in a very dark closet. I realize, that just feeling that way could make it so. So, I alter my frame of mind, so that I don't feel that way. I'm not afraid at all, just kind of curious about the situation. I turn again, and I can now see a room, that has light. but not much. it's like there is a night-light on. I start walking in that direction when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Cloverfield WILD attempt
I enter a scene from the Cloverfield movie without Lucidity. I'm in some place that looks like a parking ramp. I can hear the powerful boom... boom... boom..., of the stomping feet of the giant monster. crazy me, decides to go outside. Some large chunks of unknown debris, similar to very large boulders, come flying through the air in my direction. As they slam into the nearby buildings, the intensity of the impact is so powerful. Even the sound is so intense like it was in the theater. That with each impact, the force of it, makes my real body jerk on the bed. After the third time it happened the powerful jerk of my body on the bed woke me up. It was a very intense experience.

I went to that movie yesterday.

Went to see The new Rambo movie today. It was quite a shocker. It was about the most brutally violent movie I think I've ever seen.
This one should really have a warning beyond just an R rating. A lot of people who have seen the older ones, won't be expecting whats in this movie. And may unknowingly bring their kids along. It's a pure gore fest. But not just with soldiers. They show graphic depictions of women and children, being slaughtered. literally ripped apart with machine gun bullets. legs and arms being blown off, heads exploding, Women being raped. even a small boy laying on the ground being stabbed to death. They don't really show the rapes, but you know whats happening when they start getting their cloths torn off. The graphic gore was throughout all of the action scenes. It was nuts.

----------


## Pancaka

> Cloverfield WILD attempt



 OMG! I thought it would be so cool to fight that thing at night time in an LD. Flyin around super punching it in the face. Throwing entire buildings at it. Using giant energy blasts out of my hands. That would rival my dragon LD!  ::D: 

 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::

----------


## mark

Cool lucids man...I laughed at the bit when you pinched your nose in the first one and couldnt breath! That would have thrown me totally. It is mad that you were actually doing it in real life, I wounder sometimes if we do that and if it could be dangerous at all.

That second one is nice, I love to marvel at the beauty dreams can creat sometimes  :smiley: 

Oh sorry I cant comment on the clover field one, I have not seen the film yet and im trying not to spoil it  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I start running up and down the halls as well. I run back and forth a couple of times, doing back flips off the walls at the ends of the corridors.





There you go again!  ::lol:: 





> I run up to her, and give her a big hug. I tell her it "is" a dream, and that she should pinch her nose and see if she can breath.





 ::lol::  That's the way to handle mean DC's!  Too bad your "proof" failed!





> It's dark and I start walking. I remember Moonbeams comment about trying to see if you can levitate for a reality check. So I decide to try it and see if it will work. I levitate about a foot off the floor,







> and float across the room.





 :boogie:

----------


## Caradon

> OMG! I thought it would be so cool to fight that thing at night time in an LD. Flyin around super punching it in the face. Throwing entire buildings at it. Using giant energy blasts out of my hands. That would rival my dragon LD!



I never did see the monster just the destruction it was creating.
That would be cool though.





> Cool lucids man...I laughed at the bit when you pinched your nose in the first one and couldn't breath! That would have thrown me totally. It is mad that you were actually doing it in real life, I wounder sometimes if we do that and if it could be dangerous at all.
> 
> That second one is nice, I love to marvel at the beauty dreams can create sometimes 
> 
> Oh sorry I cant comment on the clover field one, I have not seen the film yet and I'm trying not to spoil it



Thanks, yeah dream images are so amazing. I'm glad I was able to recognize that it was too good to be real. :smiley: 

Well, sleep walking could be dangerous. I've actually done that a couple times in my life. But, I don't think you have to worry about any danger in pinching your nose. If you were really starting to suffocate, you would wake up pretty quick and stop doing it. It woke me up pretty quick anyway. 

I didn't' really say much to spoil the movie I don't think. If you see it, you should see it in the theater. Because it really needs the intense theater sound to make it cool. Though the visual stuff was cool too.





> There you go again! 
> 
> 
> 
>  That's the way to handle mean DC's! Too bad your "proof" failed!



Yeah, always got to be doing the acrobatics lol.

I was in to good a mood to let her get me down. It was funny giving her a hug.
That was pretty confusing when I couldn't breath. I'm glad I didn't let it fake me into losing Lucidity. It did end up waking me up though. :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

Don't remember to much from last night.

I had partial Lucidity two different times in my nap though.

Once during some strange star trek dream. Don't remember the details to well. But I remember being aware it wasn't real. And getting into some sexual stuff. But i know I wasn't fully Lucid.

I remember even less about the second one. But I remember being a little bit aware I was dreaming, and thinking about reality checks. Not sure if I did one though.

----------


## mark

I will take your advice on the movie theater...I dont think it comes out here for a while but I cant wait for it!

Shame about the lack of recall, did you see they are making a new star trek movie? the teaser looks great!

----------


## Caradon

> I will take your advice on the movie theater...I don't think it comes out here for a while but I cant wait for it!
> 
> Shame about the lack of recall, did you see they are making a new star trek movie? the teaser looks great!



Oh, I didn't know it wasn't out where you live yet. It's an interesting movie. not much of a story, but very cool monster, and destruction.

Yeah, they showed the star trek teaser. That puts a new meaning to the word teaser lol. All they showed was the Enterprise in a space dock getting ready to launch. the camera pans around it a Little, and they play the star trek music, thats it! Just the way it looked though was amazing. I can hardly wait to see it. I hope they make it as good as it could be though.

----------


## Caradon

House of the giants/A T-Rex attack
I can't remember the first part of the dream. But I'm in this house made for giants. the giants let this T-Rex loose in the house. It's some kind of game, to try and survive being hunted by the thing. I can hear the T-Rex running through the house looking for prey. Terrified, I look for a place to hide. I find this closet, and I climb up onto a shelf inside it. 

I can hear the T-Rex outside the closet. I'm so afraid, I sit there frozen trying not move or even breath. I'm just hoping the T-Rex can't smell where I am. After a moment it moves on. Now, my shelf in the closet, is no longer in the closet. But I'm high up on a wall. over looking a big room. I can see two giants, they have strange looking faces. kind of misshapen, and lumpy.

One of them sees me. I'm not sure if they are friendly or not. They walk over to me, I'm still to frightened to even move. I just sit there absolutely frozen, trying to make myself invisible. The giant says something like,"I've never seen one look so life like before." he is talking about me, I realize he thinks I'm some kind of doll or something.
He pokes at me with a finger as large I am.

He then picks me up, and caries me to another closet. he then sets me on a shelf in that closet. and closes the door. The giants are leaving, and I'm left alone with the hunting T-Rex. There are many huge coats and stuff in the closet. I burrow down underneath them, trying to hide even better.

I  now notice there is a door leading outside, from the inside of the closet. I exit,  and close the door. I'm standing behind the building. the front is surrounded by glass window like walls. It's late evening. There are shops around in the area, like strip malls. I think about going to one of them. I feel like it will be safe there. I walk around the side of the building, And I can see the T-Rex inside through the glass. It is looking right at me!

Now I've done it, given myself away! I make a run for it, trying to find some place with solid walls. As I run away, I can hear the T-Rex slamming into the glass wall behind me.Trying to get out and come after me. I run to the nearest building but the door is locked! All the shops have shut down for the night. I run, desperately trying to find an open door. But everything is locked. I pass people by as I run. And I can hear screaming as the T-Rex is attacking them behind me. I run and run, I find an open hallway leading inside. I'm running through the inside of a mall, and the T-Rex is still coming.
I can hear more screaming as it attacks the mall workers that are cleaning up for the night. I keep running in terror, trying one locked door after another. I wake up after not to much longer.

Comments
This one was truly a nightmare, I haven't been this scared in a dream in a long long time.
I'm surprised I didn't get Lucid. I probably would have, if the T-Rex had actually caught me.

Last nights Wild attempt
I enter a scene without Lucidity. I'm in my car, pulling into the parking lot of my work.
I park my car and get out. I do a completely random reality check. I always do  reality checks between my car and the building. So I did it in the dream, And I can breath! :boogie:  ::lol::  But it startles me from my fragile stage of sleep.

I lost a couple dreams because of being to lazy to take notes, and thinking I would remember. Sometimes I can remember them without taking notes, sometimes not. This time not. :Sad:

----------


## Moonbeam

::shock::  Your dream dinos are much scarier than mine!

----------


## Caradon

> Your dream dinos are much scarier than mine!



Yeah, That was a scary T-Rex, that's for sure!

----------


## Pancaka

> Your dream dinos are much scarier than mine!



have you read about TS's dino? LOL! Flower triceretops doll. So cool.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> A Lucid Dream
> Lucid Dream # 6 of 2008
> Sunday/January/27/2008
> Tornado dreamsign noticed



That's awesome.  ::cooler::  I've always been fascinated by tornadoes, and have even experienced a few. I wonder why I don't have too many dreams of them.





> Cloverfield WILD attempt



I would love to fight Clovie while lucid. That would be some cool shit. Heh.





> House of the giants/A T-Rex attack



Wow...that's just plain intense.  ::shock::  Crazy dream, man.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::bowdown::  @ the tornado dream

I don't know if I could let a tornado overtake me like that, even in the lucid state. I usually am overcome by the urge to 'kill' them and then bask in my mastery over lucid dream mother nature. 

If I can remember to I am going to let a tornado snag me up just to see what happens. 

I hope it doesn't rip my clothes off.

----------


## mark

::shock::  wow that T Rex dream is insane! It sounds like it would have been scary.

Sorry but what is a strip mall...all I can think of is dancing naked ladies  ::lol::

----------


## Pancaka

> Sorry but what is a strip mall...



 a strip mall is basically a mall but without being inside. A bunch of different stores surrounding one parking lot.

----------


## Caradon

> That's awesome.  I've always been fascinated by tornadoes, and have even experienced a few. I wonder why I don't have too many dreams of them.
> 
> I would love to fight Clovie while lucid. That would be some cool shit. Heh.
> 
> Wow...that's just plain intense.  Crazy dream, man.



You experienced tornado's before! Now thats scary! I've had a couple close calls. but have been lucky so far.

Yeah, that would be great fun being in that cloverfield scene fully Lucid.

Yeah, that T-Rex dream was nuts.




> @ the tornado dream
> 
> I don't know if I could let a tornado overtake me like that, even in the lucid state. I usually am overcome by the urge to 'kill' them and then bask in my mastery over lucid dream mother nature. 
> 
> If I can remember to I am going to let a tornado snag me up just to see what happens. 
> 
> I hope it doesn't rip my clothes off.



Thanks Vex Kitten.
I have a thing about facing danger in Lucids. I enjoy playing with the indestructibility of my dream body. I like defeating threats by proving that nothing can harm me. and just taking what ever is dished out. 

That actually felt really cool when my shirt got pulled off. And the wind on my skin felt great.





> wow that T Rex dream is insane! It sounds like it would have been scary.
> 
> Sorry but what is a strip mall...all I can think of is dancing naked ladies



 Yeah, that T-Rex was scary this time. 

Like shin said, a strip mall is like a baby mall.  The shops are usually on the outside. One long building, with a bunch of stores built into it. Like a strip of stores.

----------


## Caradon

Last couple nights My recall really spiked. In vividness duration and intensity.
And I had some pretty fun adventures. But I've been working to late. And have not had the time to post anything.

Hopefully it keeps up tonight, even though I don't have time to write last nights dreams at all! Hope subconscious mind wont take offense, and keep my dreams from me tonight.

----------


## raklet

Congrats on those strong dreams.  It will be fun to read them when you get a chance to write some of them down.  Good luck on keeping it up!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hopefully it keeps up tonight, even though I don't have time to write last nights dreams at all! Hope subconscious mind wont take offense, and keep my dreams from me tonight.



Don't give it any ideas! :Eek:

----------


## Caradon

> Congrats on those strong dreams. It will be fun to read them when you get a chance to write some of them down. Good luck on keeping it up!



Thanks, I have a hard time getting caught up when I get behind though. Had pretty intense dreams last night.





> Don't give it any ideas!



My subconscious gets like that though. ::?:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/January/3/2008
Lucid Dream # 9 of 2008
Flying dreamsign noticed
No reality check needed
Basic Lucid Task Completed

I don't remember the beginning of it that well. What I do remember of the beginning is kind of confusing. I end up in a house with some people. I randomly levitate up to the ceiling. No idea why, I just know I can, so I do.  Once up by the ceiling I become aware that I'm dreaming. It's one of those smooth transitions, not much of a surprise at all. I'm levitating around near the ceiling for a while, just having fun. I think to myself, cool, I'm Having my ninth Lucid of the year. For a moment I think of trying to have sex with someone. But, I then remember the Lucid Task.

I land. I'm in an upstairs hall, so I run down stairs and enter a room. It's a bed room and someone is just laying down to go to sleep. it's dark so I reach to flip the light switch. I have a hard time reaching it at first. I think about how switches are not supposed to work in dreams anyway. But,I flip it, and the light comes on.

I sit down on the edge of the bed. There is a teenage boy laying there. "Can I ask you a question?" I ask. He says, "You want to know something about yourself that you don't already know." Surprised that he already knows what I was going to ask, I'm also a little disappointed because I don't know if it will count if I didn't ask it. I say "Yeah tell me."

He starts rambling something, I don't remember what it was, but it wasn't about me.
I say, "No, I need you to tell me something about myself that I don't already know!"
Satisfied now that I asked the question myself. Task Completed. :boogie: 

The kid looks me in the eyes. his eyes are brown. "Well dad, I was trying to avoid telling you." ( he called me dad!) ::shock::  I'm pretty surprised by that. His eyes are starting to fill with tears. And he says, 'I absolutely hated the way you used to make me stay up all night playing marbles" ::?:  

Then he starts going on about all the things I did while he was growing up that he didn't like. I can't remember everything he said. but with each statement he gets angrier and angrier. Until he finally picks up this cup next to the bed. and throws it at me. It's filled with something white, like Milk. And I'm covered with it. 

I then grab the edge of the bed and flip it into the air. he goes flying across the room and slams into the wall. he falls to the floor with the bed laying upside down on top of him. He then begins laughing no longer angry, this is just some game. I start laughing as well. Still fully Lucid I realize how funny this all is. I wake up laughing.

Note: I don't have any kids and never plan to have any!
decided to just post it now. Be back for more dreams later. :smiley:

----------


## raklet

::rolllaugh::   That is pretty funny.  Big mean dad making his kid stay up all night to play marbles.

----------


## Moonbeam

::laughhard::  That's hilarious!  Do you really stay up all night playing marbles?  ::lol::  I like how it ends with you both laughing together.

(I can't believe you have enough presence of mind to remember that it is your ninth lucid of the year!  That's pretty impressive; my brain never functions that well.)

----------


## Xoffen

Hmmmmm maybe its an unknown future of yours

----------


## Pancaka

Oh my god. I had me a good laugh at the marbles thing. I would have to do it again to make myself accept it. Then again, it's hard to do lucid tasks. I think you need to get your head checked  ::?:

----------


## Caradon

> That is pretty funny. Big mean dad making his kid stay up all night to play marbles.



Ha yeah, where the heck did that come from.




> That's hilarious! Do you really stay up all night playing marbles?  I like how it ends with you both laughing together.
> 
> (I can't believe you have enough presence of mind to remember that it is your ninth lucid of the year! That's pretty impressive; my brain never functions that well.)



 No I never play marbles lol. 

Yeah that was cool thinking about that in the dream. Probably just because I'm really intent on getting more Lucids than last year. Things have been strange lately though. we'll see if I can stay focused.






> Hmmmmm maybe its an unknown future of yours



No chance of that!





> Oh my god. I had me a good laugh at the marbles thing. I would have to do it again to make myself accept it. Then again, it's hard to do lucid tasks. I think you need to get your head checked



 Well, questions tasks are pretty easy. you just have to remember them. 

I was thinking I may need my head checked after another dream I had last night lol. I'll see if I can post it ,I'm getting tired now. didn't get much of a nap in. well none at all really.

----------


## Caradon

Rob Zombies Michael Myers
I'm trapped in this house with some friends, we are prisoners of this Michael Myers psycho. I had watched, as Myers killed one of my friends and ate him. I don't remember actually seeing that. But in the dream I remembered it happened. Myers is sleeping in an upstairs room, And my friends and I are freaking out downstairs, trying to figure out what to do.

I decide to start cooking some food. I figure if I can cook enough food, Myers will eat that, and not kill us right away. 

Myers is awake, I can hear him walking around upstairs. I start getting short of breath with fear. Almost Lucid here, I think about how that happens sometimes in my dreams. Myers comes down the stairs, and into the kitchen. He is very big. he doesn't seem to threatening. He is acting like a mentally handicapped person, and actually kind of friendly. I realize that he has a split personality, and this is the better one of the two.
But he could go psycho at any moment.

He pours himself a bowl of cereal, I'm relieved that he is not trying to kill and eat me.
There is a bunch of strange stuff here, about my friends and I talking with Myers. I'm trying not to say anything that could upset him. One of my friends starts to argue with him about something. And that scares me, I'm thinking that will bring out the bad side of him.

One of my friends is female, and she starts coming onto him. And she is seductively dancing for him and stuff. But when she thinks Myers isn't looking. She is hanging on one of the others that she really likes.

I notice Myers hiding behind some nearby curtain, and was watching her hanging on the other guy. I'm thinking "Oh shit!" One of the other guys walks near the curtain. I hear Myers whisper "hey, come here."  the guy walks up to the curtain, an Myers grabs and pulls him behind it.

Now, I'm kinding of watching like a movie, as the guy gets dragged through a doorway behind the curtain. And down a long corridor leading down into a basement.

Things start getting freaky, Myers drills a hole in the guys head with a drill to kill him. There are tables all over the place. On the table tops, are body parts from dismembered people. I watch as Myers is washing the blood away  from them. Somehow I know he is trying to make a Frankenstein like monster out of all the parts.

Somewhere along the line, I'm back in the dream again. Myers needs my blood to pump into the body of his monster to make it live. Like a transfusion or something.

There are a few freaky confused images of the top of my skull being cut off. I'm now walking through the room with  my brain exposed to the air. Myers is guiding me to some table. I can actually feel the sensation of my brain itching because of being exposed to the air.

Myers motions for me to sit in a chair at the table. And he says, " Welcome to your nightmare." I sit down, and Myers sits in a chair on the opposite side of the table.
He has a spoon in his hand, and I realize he is going to eat my brain right out of my skull with a spoon. he reaches across the table, and slides his hand across the top of my brain, then licks his fingers. 

when he reaches across with the spoon, I really start to freak out.  I pull back from him. I'm no longer thinking this is real. Nearly Lucid again, I'm thinking I'm watching a digital 3D movie. And they made it seem like the viewer is the victim. Myers gets up from the table. He has this long blade, like a machete. He begins swinging it at me, and hacking it into my body. It does not hurt, but I can feel the blade cutting into me as it strikes over and over.

I'm surprised I can feel it, and I'm thinking the movie makers even made you be able to feel the attack. Right now, I'm thinking I don't like this movie much. The blade cutting into me, though not painful, is a sickening feeling.

I reach out and grab the blade from Myers hand. I twirl it around, and hack it into his neck. Blood sprays. I now somehow have a blade in each hand, and I begin twirling them both in wide archs at my sides. Like some kind of sword master. I begin hacking into Myers, alternating blades with each attack, until he is cut to pieces. 

I suddenly feel I have changed places no longer the victim, but the psycho freak. I stand there for a moment in horror, with blood and body parts everywhere. when I wake up.

Comments
Don't know what to think about this one. Freakiest dream I've had in quite a while.
It was very intense and vivid. the beginning was a little more complicated than I was able to describe. but that was the jist of it. It was a pretty long dream too.

----------


## Pancaka

...WOOOOOOOOW... :Eek: 


Party ::breakitdown:: 
Hard :Bang head:

----------


## Xoffen

wow thats interesting i like it tho when did you have this

----------


## Caradon

> ...WOOOOOOOOW...
> 
> 
> Party
> Hard



LOL thanks shinjiro-yan, I was afraid that one would scare people away. ::embarrassed:: 





> wow thats interesting i like it tho when did you have this



the first dream of last night.

----------


## Moonbeam

> LOL thanks shinjiro-yan, I was afraid that one would scare people away.



 :Eek:  Run away...... ::lol:: 






> the first dream of last night.



That's good recall for a first dream of the night.  ::bowdown::

----------


## mark

> The kid looks me in the eyes. his eyes are brown. "Well dad, I was trying to avoid telling you." ( he called me dad!) I'm pretty surprised by that. His eyes are starting to fill with tears. And he says, 'I absolutely hated the way you used to make me stay up all night playing marbles" 
> 
> Then he starts going on about all the things I did while he was growing up that he didn't like. I can't remember everything he said. but with each statement he gets angrier and angrier. Until he finally picks up this cup next to the bed. and throws it at me. It's filled with something white, like Milk. And I'm covered with it. 
> 
> I then grab the edge of the bed and flip it into the air. he goes flying across the room and slams into the wall. he falls to the floor with the bed laying upside down on top of him. He then begins laughing no longer angry, this is just some game. I start laughing as well. Still fully Lucid I realize how funny this all is. I wake up laughing.
> 
> Note: I don't have any kids and never plan to have any!
> decided to just post it now. Be back for more dreams later.



nice one on the task man!!

This is really interesting. I am trying to think of the meaning of this....do you have any ideas? It seems to be (as burned up may suggest) a conflict with your inner child, maybe its telling you the stuff you are doing is not fun lol I dunno i am not to good at interpretation

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. I love the line about the marbles. Completely random. Hahaha.





> I'm surprised I can feel it, and I'm thinking the movie makers even made you be able to feel the attack. Right now, I'm thinking I don't like this movie much.



Another good one. LOL. 

And that last dream was _crazy_.  ::shock::  Don't you hate when you start to realize that things can't possibly be really happening, but you're somehow able to rationalize it away as _not_ being dream?? Hah. Get's on my nerves.

Was Michael actually wearing the mask, the whole time? I just have this hilarious mental picture of him coming down and being friendly and eating cereal with that crazy, stoic, mask on his face.  ::chuckle::

----------


## SadieM

Holy crap! That reminds me of my Jason dream where he told me I was in a nightmare. Lol.

----------


## Caradon

> Run away......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good recall for a first dream of the night.



Yeah, it was aslo the most vivid dream of the night. Probably because it was so intense.





> nice one on the task man!!
> 
> This is really interesting. I am trying to think of the meaning of this....do you have any ideas? It seems to be (as burned up may suggest) a conflict with your inner child, maybe its telling you the stuff you are doing is not fun lol I dunno i am not to good at interpretation



Thanks Mark. Well, I guess I can't be sure, but I think it was pretty much just a random thing.





> Lol. I love the line about the marbles. Completely random. Hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Another good one. LOL. 
> 
> And that last dream was _crazy_.  Don't you hate when you start to realize that things can't possibly be really happening, but you're somehow able to rationalize it away as _not_ being dream?? Hah. Get's on my nerves.
> 
> Was Michael actually wearing the mask, the whole time? I just have this hilarious mental picture of him coming down and being friendly and eating cereal with that crazy, stoic, mask on his face.



That marble thing really threw me too, pretty funny.

Yeah that sucks when your that close to getting Lucid but just don't get it.

Actually he wasn't wearing the mask. But at one point he put on sun glasses.
And I thought when he did that his evil side was coming out.





> Holy crap! That reminds me of my Jason dream where he told me I was in a nightmare. Lol.



Yeah, I was thinking about that too. Strange!

----------


## Caradon

Playing with lions
Not an animal attack!

I'm at a house I lived in as a teenager. There are two lions there. One is a mountain lion. The other is a large male lion with a main, like you would see in Africa or something.

They are not hostile towards me in any way. I'm wrestling with them on the floor of the living room. I have this bond with them, and I know they won't try to harm me. I have  them temporarily. I know that eventually they will be taken to a zoo. And I know I will be really sad to lose them.

before I wake up, I'm laying on my back on the floor. The mountain lion  is laying by me with it's chin resting on my chest. I'm petting it on the head, scratching behind it's ears and stroking it's neck. The lion is purring like a kitten.

Comments
I love animals so this was such a cool dream.
So much different than being attacked.


Bike riding
I'm riding my mountain bike. I'm doing these little wheelies on the front tire instead of the back.

Short little WILD
I enter a scene fully Lucid. I'm typing stuff on the computer. As I do so, I'm thinking about the cool WILD Shin had where he entered the dream visualizing typing on the computer. I type a couple of words before waking up.(Can't remember what they were though.


Since I didn't get my nap yesterday. My recall was a little messed up last night.
didn't remember much else. glad I remembered the lion dream though.

----------


## Xoffen

> Playing with lions
> Not an animal attack!
> 
> I'm at a house I lived in as a teenager. There are two lions there. One is a mountain lion. The other is a large male lion with a main, like you would see in Africa or something.
> 
> They are not hostile towards me in any way. I'm wrestling with them on the floor of the living room. I have this bond with them, and I know they won't try to harm me. I have  them temporarily. I know that eventually they will be taken to a zoo. And I know I will be really sad to lose them.
> 
> before I wake up, I'm laying on my back on the floor. The mountain lion  is laying by me with it's chin resting on my chest. I'm petting it on the head, scratching behind it's ears and stroking it's neck. The lion is purring like a kitten.
> 
> ...




thats pretty cool, i did remember a little last night but it wasnt much and it was kinda sexual so yeah not going to wright anything but fun tigers  ::banana::

----------


## Moonbeam

> before I wake up, I'm laying on my back on the floor. The mountain lion is laying by me with it's chin resting on my chest. I'm petting it on the head, scratching behind it's ears and stroking it's neck. The lion is purring like a kitten.



 :smiley:  That's a cool dream.

----------


## Pancaka

::morecrying:: 

I WANNA LION PET!!! That would be so cute. At least I have my kitten...

 ::damnit:: I WANNA LION!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Not an animal attack!



Hmm... are we still being attacked by cows?

Haha. that was a really cool dream about playing with the lions though! I'm pretty sure your dreams is the only place you'll be doing that...  :Cheeky:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hmm... are we still being attacked by cows?



Oh, he's had a lot more animal attacks than that since you were here last!  What animal hasn't attacked him is the question!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Oh, he's had a lot more animal attacks than that since you were here last!  What animal hasn't attacked him is the question!



Hahahahaha damnit I miss all the good stuff!!!

----------


## Caradon

LOL yeah, After I got Lucid in that one bull attack your thinking of. I didn't get animal attacks for a while. But they started coming back. I've been putting them in the "when dream animals attack" thread if your interested in reading any of them.

I was thinking about jumping in with the lions at the zoo. To see if I could wrestle with them in real life, as well as I can in my dreams. ::lol:: 

Just kidding, better not try that one for Cusps task.

better just stick with the back flips.

----------


## Caradon

Shoot out
some good nap recall today.
Most of this dream I'm watching like a movie.

I'm in some kind of bar or something, and there is this guy singing on stage. he is an impersonator. With each song, he changes his appearance to look like the singer he is impersonating. I remember watching him sitting on the stage wearing this blond, long haired wig, and singing some strange song.  

I hear this voice say," two hours later" And the dream shifts to the sidewalk in front of the club. Every one has just exited, and people are milling around outside the place. I'm watching a group of people taking pictures of themselves. (well they ask someone to take the picture of them together in a group lol.)

The singer comes out of the building, and begins walking down the street. some kid follows him, and asks him if he would be willing to by some music equipment for cash.
I get the distinct impression it's stolen equipment. the singer agrees to buy it.

the scenery kind of changes. The dream is now taking place in a country setting. And the kid and the singer are in this huge barn looking building, with two huge sliding doors on each side of the building. the doors are open on both sides.

I'm now in the dream again, and standing there with the kid selling the equipment. The kid hands the singer this small old boom box cassette player. The thing is all beat up. Buttons are missing, and the cassette door is broken off. The singer buys it from the kid. Suddenly, the kid puts his fingers in his mouth, and makes this shrieking whistle.

Cop cars come rushing in from every direction. The singer pulls out a gun. The cops get out of their cars. The singer shoots the kid next to me and kills him. Then he fires a few rounds into me. He must not of hit anything vital, because I'm not dead. I run backwards out of the barn, and duck behind the wall of the building, before he can get a killing shot on me. I've been shot at least twice.

I look around, and most of the cops have been killed already. There is going to be no help from them. I peek around the corner, and I see the singer moving slowly in my direction to finish me off. I decide to run around to the other side of the building before he gets out here. But when I get to that side of the building, I see that the singer had went back out that way. but it's ok, because he decided to run, before reinforcements could arrive. 

The dream shifts, and I'm in movie view again. I'm outside the neighbors house, which is a little ways off, and high up on a hill. The neighbors had heard the shooting and came outside to see what happened. It's a man with a couple of kids. There is a good view of the scene from up there. I can see that reinforcements have arrived. and cops are scouting out the area. And I can see many bodies laying on the ground.

I can see the singer running down the road as well. The man with the kids sees him too, and decides to go after him. He loads his kids into this old truck, and starts off down the road. The man is shifting gears, and the handle of the gear shifter looks like a foot upside down.

My perspective shifts to the back of the truck. it's an old rusty pick up. And the kids are in the back. One of the kids jumps out, and starts bouncing and rolling down the road. I notice that the kid is really just a plastic doll. When it comes to a stop, another car runs it over. The doll breaks into many small pieces. The small pieces, begin to blown up like balloons, or rubber balls. I wake while watching that.

----------


## Xoffen

that went from one to the next like you were hunting the guy too.  and his kids were dolls that inflat when broken into pieces sad lol and the guy is still loose you better get him tonight

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Lol that dream took a turn for a very strange side. The kid turning into a plastic doll isn't too surprising for a dream, but when the shattered bits of it from being ran over start blowing up like a balloon... that's pretty priceless!

----------


## Caradon

More nap stuff
Partial Lucidity

I'm in a restaurant eating shrimp. The dream lasted a while, but not much to tell. just doing stuff you would do while eating in a restaurant lol.

At one point, I was looking around and trying to decide how I was going to describe this dream in my journal. But somehow I wasn't really Lucid. ::?:  it didn't really click, and I just went back to doing what ever.

Sleeping in a tent
Had the tired dream. I was in this tent. Something about it was really cozy and comfortable, even though I could hear stuff going on outside it. I was just laying there trying to fall asleep.

Night dreams
Recall was actually better in my nap today.

Laser finger
I was in this futuristic scene. there was some kind of corridor with corners and rooms. There were these people in black outfits, and black helmets with visors. Like you see cops in some science fiction movies. I don't know the whole story, but they were the bad guys. And I had to get through there somehow. I could fire lasers out of my finger. And I was running through shooting and killing them all with my laser finger.

Until I come to this one guy. My laser had no effect on him. I held a sustained blast right on him for a long time. But he just started coming towards me. I gave up and ran.
I ran down the hall, turned a corner and entered a room. In the room is a walk in closet. I go into the back of it and hide under some blankets.(what is it with hiding in closets lately.) ::?: 

Eventually I come out. It's kind of dark in the room now. I see this freaky looking girl.
 She starts crawling around in a freaky way, all over the walls and ceiling. That's all I remember.

Fragment
In a bar, watching a band playing. Watching the guitar player doing this cool solo.

Fragment
Watching, professional wrestling.(I don't really watch, it's to dumb for me.) This guy who I think looks like a cave man, is shouting into the camera, in a stupid ridiculous manner typical of professional wrestling. His eyes are all blood shot looking.

----------


## Caradon

> that went from one to the next like you were hunting the guy too. and his kids were dolls that inflat when broken into pieces sad lol and the guy is still loose you better get him tonight



Yeah, we will see.





> Lol that dream took a turn for a very strange side. The kid turning into a plastic doll isn't too surprising for a dream, but when the shattered bits of it from being ran over start blowing up like a balloon... that's pretty priceless!



Yeah that was so surreal, I wonder what it would have became if I wouldn't have woken up then.

----------


## Moonbeam

> At one point, I was looking around and trying to decide how I was going to describe this dream in my journal. But somehow I wasn't really Lucid. it didn't really click, and I just went back to doing what ever.



I hate that; I did sort of the same thing last night.

----------


## mark

cool dreams man! I like the laser finger thats cool  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Laser finger



That's strange. I had a group of mysterious men in black attacking invading, in one of my dreams last night. They seemed to be wearing gear like the kind you are talking about, but there was something supernatural about them. I can't really remember seeing anything but their silhouettes. Maybe they're working together!  :paranoid:

----------


## The Cusp

That Michael Myers dream was some something else.  Lots of cannibalism. I like how he was going to eat your brain with a spoon!

----------


## Caradon

> I hate that; I did sort of the same thing last night.



I know that sucks, It happened  last night too, but I lost that dream. It's ok though, because I got Lucid Later. :smiley: 





> cool dreams man! I like the laser finger thats cool



 Thanks Mark, Yeah I don't know where that laser finger came from lol.




> That's strange. I had a group of mysterious men in black attacking invading, in one of my dreams last night. They seemed to be wearing gear like the kind you are talking about, but there was something supernatural about them. I can't really remember seeing anything but their silhouettes. Maybe they're working together!



Yeah that is weird, I'll have to check that out when I get the chance.
I wish I could have remembered more of that dream. Maybe I would have known where they were from, or who they were.





> That Michael Myers dream was some something else. Lots of cannibalism. I like how he was going to eat your brain with a spoon!



Wasn't that insane, I woke up from that one feeling like I wanted a cigarette.
I think that was caused by REM rebound. Plus, watching that movie recently.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/January/6/2008
Lucid Dream # 10 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity
Interrogation attempt # 1

I think I'm playing a video game. I have this controller in my hand And I can control this DC with it. I'm not watching it on a screen, I'm in the same room as the character I'm controlling. There is actually more than one room. People are trying to attack my character. I'm making him run around, slide across the floor on his knees, pull out guns, and fire at his attackers. I'm also able to control his hand to hand fighting moves.

LOL, it's like I have a remote control DC! ::lol::  I make him walk into this room and I follow him. The room looks like a living room. The regular living room furnishings. There is a woman messing with a TV. I start making my DC throw stuff at her, when Lucidity spontaneously washes over me.

I immediately drop the controller. I Think sweet, I'm Lucid again! :boogie:  I take a moment to look around and appreciate my good fortune. The women, a bit heavy set, with red hair and a white shirt, finishes what she is doing then sits down on a couch. I then think of the interrogation task. I say "hey lady." As I walk over to her, and sit down next to her. I sit down next to her, and ask "What are you from?" ::?:  She laughs and asks,"you mean, what does it matter?" She knows what I meant, and is being a smart ass. " I meant, Where are you from?" "You want to know Where I'm from?" she asks.
I say "yeah!" She gives me this knowing look, and says, " I'm from a place called Elete." 

I get the impression,that" Elete" is some beautiful magical place that exists somewhere in dream land. I get this hard to describe  feeling of fascination wonder and excitement.  I look at her shirt, and I see she has a name tag. On the name tag are the letters Elit, written in beautiful hand writing. I'm Wondering if that's how your supposed to spell the name of the place she's from. Or if her name is Elit, from Elete.

I look around for something to write with, because I want to write this down so I don't forget. But, I realize that's a waste of time. I'm Lucid enough to remember I'm not going to wake up with the note in my hand. So I drop that idea. Then my alarm starts going off. :Pissed: 

Comments
Well I got the question wrong, but I was happy with the experience. It was a good question, and I got a good response. I think I'm going to follow up on it, and see if any other DC's have heard of this place called Elete.

Wild attempt # 1
I enter a scene fully Lucid. I'm looking at a kid in a highchair. Probably my youngest nephew. I feel the scene trying to slip away, and I'm able to pull myself back into it by sheer force of will. Not sure how to describe it. Just focusing on the kid in the chair before me. And I'm using my mind somehow to pull myself back into it. It's a back and forth struggle for a little bit, and I finally lose. :Sad: 

Wilding into A nap
I enter a dream without Lucidity. I'm in a grocery store parking lot. Someone is with me and we are talking as we walk towards the store. Lucidity spontaneously washes over me. I think I'm about to have another good Lucid when I wake up. :Sad:  I had forgotten that I was even trying to WILD. I had thought I just got Lucid in a normal dream.

Had a cool adventure dream in my nap, but don't have time to write it.

----------


## Xoffen

That was short but sounded pretty fun to me. Controlling someone right in front of you than realizing you're in a dream. Thats a good question to ask im sure you're probly going to get different responses from different DC's. I think if i ever remember i'll ask as well. And nice attempt on the WILD

----------


## Moonbeam

> . She laughs and asks,"you mean, what does it matter?" She knows what I meant, and is being a smart ass. "





They tend to do that. ::?: 





> Well I got the question wrong, but I was happy with the experience. It was a good question, and I got a good response. I think I'm going to follow up on it, and see if any other DC's have heard of this place called Elete.





Cool; you starting on the DC questioning.  This will be interesting.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/January/7 2008
Lucid Dream # 11 of 2008
Random reality check induced Lucidity

Had another Lucid dream last night. :boogie: 
I don't think I'm going to post it though, due to some personal emotional content.

----------


## Caradon

> [/color][/size][/font]
> 
> They tend to do that.
> 
> [font=Times New Roman][size=3]
> 
> Cool; you starting on the DC questioning. This will be interesting.



Yeah, that was interesting. be back later to reply to comments. Risking being late. :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Had another Lucid dream last night.
> I don't think I'm going to post it though, due to some personal emotional content.



Congratulations!  You have more lucids than anybody I think.  I hope it was a good one.

----------


## Caradon

> That was short but sounded pretty fun to me. Controlling someone right in front of you than realizing you're in a dream. Thats a good question to ask im sure you're probly going to get different responses from different DC's. I think if i ever remember i'll ask as well. And nice attempt on the WILD



Thanks, yeah that was fun. Well, I'll start asking if they ever heard of the place and see what happens.






> [/color][/size][/font]
> 
> They tend to do that.
> 
> [font=Times New Roman][size=3]
> 
> Cool; you starting on the DC questioning. This will be interesting.



Yeah, she didn't seem unfriendly about it though.
I'll try to remember to ask them. But there are so many things I want to do.




> Congratulations! You have more lucids than anybody I think. I hope it was a good one.



Thanks, I managed to get into that good spell. Lets see how long I can keep it going. A little distracted at work today, had a hard time focusing. Some annoying stuff was getting on my nerves. but I did remember to do reality checks.

Good probably isn't the best way to describe that last one. It felt good being Lucid, I enjoyed that. But, I ended up getting pretty upset. The only Lucid I can say I ever had that ended up a little disturbing. But not in a scary way.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Good probably isn't the best way to describe that last one. It felt good being Lucid, I enjoyed that. But, I ended up getting pretty upset. The only Lucid I can say I ever had that ended up a little disturbing. But not in a scary way.



Sorry to hear that, but maybe it served a purpose, I hope.

----------


## Caradon

Wind storm/Crocodile attack
Partial Lucidity

I'm walking on a trail, heading up into the mountains. I think about the fact that I don't have my dog with me, and I feel guilty about not bringing her. The wind starts to pick up It starts ripping through the trees so loud, it's deafening. I think if the wind is blowing this hard here, I wonder what it will be like higher up on the mountain.

The wind keeps picking up, and I start getting worried about trees getting blown over on me. There is a stream, and I'm watching the trees on the other side of the stream, getting bent over by the wind. There Is one tree with a really wide truck standing upright. But it suddenly gets snapped in half by the wind. The top part of the tree falls to the ground, and gets blown along like a giant tumble weed.

OK, I decide that's enough for me! Time to end my little hike. I turn around and start heading back the way I came. I see two women on their way up the trail, and I tell them about the tree I just saw get blown over by the wind, and that it's not the best day for a hike.

I continue on my way, until I come to a place on the trail that has been flooded with water.( I have no idea why I do this, I must have had partial Lucidity here.) I Jump into the air, then catch myself with my mind before I can hit the ground. I hover inches above the ground in a sitting position, with my legs pointing straight out in front of me.

I begin flying across the surface of the water at high velocity. Just barely skimming the surface. After a ways, I start to see crocodiles in the water. I'm not to worried at first, because I'm moving so fast I just fly right past them before they can react. 

But I start to see more and more of them, and I'm starting to lose control of my hover flight. I'm slowing down, and beginning to sink into the water. Land is near, But the main concentration of crocodiles is right where I need to hit land. I see one spot, that is somewhat clear of them. A rocky area, that is covered snakes! I weigh my choices,
And I decide to take my chances with the snakes. I hit shore, and I land right on top of a writhing mass of snakes.

I try to pull myself, further from the edge of the water before any crocodiles can get to me. But I get that difficult to move, dream problem. I can move away fast enough. one of the crocodiles see it's chance for a meal, and begins moving my way to strike.

My perspective shifts, and I'm now behind the crocodile watching it go after me. But I actually have another body now, like I split into to people. I suddenly think, "What am I so worried about, it can't hurt me in a dream!" And I grab the crocodile by the tail, and swing it back over my head and into the water.

Next thing I know, I'm doing my little flying across the ground thing again. this time through town. I'm trying to make turns on the street. But I'm going so fast that I end up going wide, and into peoples yards. I just fly down the roads a little bit like that until I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

> Sorry to hear that, but maybe it served a purpose, I hope.



Yeah, I understood the meaning of the dream.

Wholly crap though, are my DC's realistic!

----------


## Caradon

I wrote here that I was going to post the dream. But I don't know, I'll have to think about it a little more.

It's really not that big a deal, I just generally don't like posting things too personal.

----------


## mark

hey man! sorry I havent been in here a few days

nice one on those lucids! I laughed at the first one with the remote control DC thats just great ha ha

----------


## Moonbeam

> . I suddenly think, "What am I so worried about, it can't hurt me in a dream!" And I grab the crocodile by the tail, and swing it back over my head and into the water.
> 
> Next thing I know, I'm doing my little flying across the ground thing again. this time through town. I'm trying to make turns on the street. But I'm going so fast that I end up going wide, and into peoples yards. I just fly down the roads a little bit like that until I wake up.



This part should be in blue, I think?  Maybe it was just a single thought of lucidity, like I had the other night.  (Now crocodiles!  ::shakehead::   You're kind of like the anti-Steve Irwin.  ::lol::  JK, I know animals like you IRL).

----------


## Caradon

> hey man! sorry I haven't been in here a few days
> 
> nice one on those lucids! I laughed at the first one with the remote control DC thats just great ha ha



That's OK it's impossible to get every journal every day. I know I can't, especially on the weekend. I work so late and have to get up so early. that by the time I wake up from my nap, there is sometimes only like seven hours before I have to be back up for work lol. I barely have time to write any dreams.

Thanks about the Lucids. That was pretty funny. It's interesting, how I sometimes get Lucid, after first thinking it's a video game.

Sometimes I think it's a movie first.





> This part should be in blue, I think? Maybe it was just a single thought of lucidity, like I had the other night. (Now crocodiles!  You're kind of like the anti-Steve Irwin.  JK, I know animals like you IRL).



Well, once I started flying across the ground again, I think I lost what  Lucidity I had. But just for a second there I was almost fully Lucid. I had that feeling of relief wash over me, just before throwing the crocodile back into the water.

Yeah, I do have a history of crocodile attacks as well. those things scare me almost as much as bears do. Just glad there are none in the waters around here. Those things will eat you for sure if they got the chance.

So sad about Steve Irwin, I loved watching that guy, he was so cool.
I felt especially bad for his wife and young daughter.

----------


## Caradon

Haunting
I only slept a couple hours last night, and lost most of what i was dreaming
I just remember a fragment of a scary dream about a haunted place.

There was a woman that lived in this place. I was there for some unknown reason. The entity was pissed off about me being there. There were glass plates being thrown around and busted. People were getting cut by broken pieces of glass. Close to Lucidity again, I'm thinking I'm watching a movie, and That I should have watched this one in October to induce the haunted house Lucid task. Because it was a lot scarier than the ones I actually watched for that.

A nap fragment
In a public bathroom. Some annoying kids playing around and getting on my nerves.
A lady I work with in the mens bathroom.

Plenty of bathroom dreamsigns in this one, I wonder when I'll ever get Lucid from that. I always watch for strange or annoying things happening when I'm in 
bathrooms. It happens every time in dreams. Maybe writing this here will help me to remember to notice it.

Should, get some good REM rebound soon. I'm a little sleep deprived.

----------


## raklet

> Should, get some good REM rebound soon. I'm a little sleep deprived.



How does the REM rebound work?  Whenever I'm sleep deprived, I just fall into a deep sleep and don't notice a thing.

----------


## Moonbeam

> So sad about Steve Irwin, I loved watching that guy, he was so cool.I felt especially bad for his wife and young daughter.



I know... ::shakehead::   :Sad:  I dreamed about him several times after he died.  I couldn't believe he died in such a stupid way.  I really liked that guy.

----------


## mark

yeah that was shocking about irwin like, of all the creatures to die by it had to be a sting ray  ::roll::  they kill like 2 people a year or something!....its a real shame.

Its cool you had such good recall for only a few hours sleep mate, I hope the rebound works out for ya

----------


## Caradon

> How does the REM rebound work? Whenever I'm sleep deprived, I just fall into a deep sleep and don't notice a thing.



Yeah, I know what you mean, that's why It's so hard for me to remember dreams in my naps. But my nap usually takes care of the deep sleep, and works like a long WBTB.

I don't know all the scientifics of it. But, basically you need a certain amount of REM sleep, as surly as you need food and water. And after several days of not getting The REM you need, it kind of gets backed up. Then, when you finally get the sleep you need, it can hit you all at once. And you can get a ton of really intense vivid dreams. In my case sometimes horrific ones.









> I know...  I dreamed about him several times after he died. I couldn't believe he died in such a stupid way. I really liked that guy.



Yeah, I think I remember a dream I read in your journal about him, when I first joined the forum.

Something about getting KY jelly from some plant in the wild lol.





> yeah that was shocking about irwin like, of all the creatures to die by it had to be a sting ray  they kill like 2 people a year or something!....its a real shame.
> 
> Its cool you had such good recall for only a few hours sleep mate, I hope the rebound works out for ya



Thanks mark.
Yeah, that's so insane. It's hard to believe that could have happened.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah, I think I remember a dream I read in your journal about him, when I first joined the forum.
> 
> Something about getting KY jelly from some plant in the wild lol.



 ::lol::  Oh yea... I haven't gotten up to that one yet in my back-up.

----------


## Caradon

Busted
I'm with my friend Iron Train. (User name of an old friend of mine who is a DV member now. But is having problems logging in with the computer he uses.) We are outside on a street smoking a joint. There is a high speed police chase. Cops all over the place with sirens blaring. A car pulls up next to us, and I realize it's some kind of under cover cop.

Iron Train and I make a run for it. I'm thinking this is stupid, we are just going to get into more trouble. Crap, I remember I have more joints in my pocket, and I'm afraid to get busted with them. I run around the side of a building, and I see some landscaping rocks on the ground. I pick one up and put a couple of the joints under the rock and put it back real quick because I see a cop come running around the side of the building. I don't what him to know I put anything there.

He catches up to me, and slams me up against a wall. He acts like, he thinks I will 
resist. But I say" hey, relax I'm not stupid enough to fight a cop. (Don't want to get assaulting an officer, as well as resisting arrest! And over a couple of stupid joints.) 

he chills out, and we walk calmly back to an area where there are more police, and Iron train is already captured as well. These police are not real police though. It's like the "Dog The Bounty Hunter" show, that I've watched parts of a couple times.

There is a family of them, and they are having some kind of discussion about the situation. I'm standing near a fence, and when I think no one is looking my way, I throw the last couple of joints I have over the fence. Nobody seems to notice.

They drive us in a car back to some police station that really does not look much like a police station. I wake up shortly after getting there.

Fear
I'm hanging out with somebody, and watching  MTV's show called "fear." (Cool show, I wish I could find it on DVD. I only watched a few episodes of it.) Don't really remember much about the dream besides that. There were more people in the room, and stuff was going on besides the show being on. Don't really remember the details.

Reality check timer
after my alarm went off I hit snooz. I went into a dream(don't remember the setting.)
I dreamed of my watch timer going off. Was just reaching up to do the reality check when I woke up.

Nap dreams
Took a three hour nap when I got home, was just exhausted. didn't remember much until the last hour. though early in my nap I think I had a Lucid. I have a vague memory of doing hand springs, and having a false awakening where I wrote that I had a Lucid Dream in my note book.

Lucid House
I was watching the TV show "House."(Don't really watch the show, but I've seen parts of it a few times.) In the middle of the show, House just stops, and says" This is all a dream!" he looks around amazed like somebody who just becomes Lucid. I think, Cool!  House is having a Lucid Dream on the show! I then decide it's a good time for me to do a reality check as well. I pinch my nose, and just as I'm starting to become fully Lucid I wake up. :Sad: 

Laundry day
I immediately fall back to sleep. I have a load of cloths, and I'm trying to put them in the dryer. But It's a pay dryer, and for some reason it doesn't work. I have the quarters in my hand. Somebody comes by and jokes about me using the quarters to play video games, since I can't use them on the dryer. That leads into a discussion about Lucid Dreaming.

Walking the dog
I'm walking the dog on a park trail. And for once nothing extraordinary happens.
No attacking bulls or bears or anything. No storms, are flooded trails. Just walking along with my dog until I wake up lol.

----------


## raklet

> Busted



LOL, sounds like something straight out of an episode of cops!  Maybe we'll see you on there sometime.  :wink2:   ::D: 

Sorry at all the missed lucid opportunities.  Shame you kept waking up.  And the discusison of Lucid Dreaming, how did you miss that one?

----------


## Caradon

> I hope the rebound works out for ya



Thanks Mark, Looks like it did! Lucid again last night! ::banana:: 





> LOL, sounds like something straight out of an episode of cops! Maybe we'll see you on there sometime.  
> 
> Sorry at all the missed lucid opportunities. Shame you kept waking up. And the discusison of Lucid Dreaming, how did you miss that one?



Oh I'm a good boy now, I don't do anything like that anymore. :smiley: 

It's OK about the missed lucids. It's all a part of the process, and I can't complain about the success I've had lately. ::D: 

I never get Lucd during Lucid Dreaming discussions, unless I happen to give an example of a reality check. Which I unfortunately didn't do this time.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/February/10/2008
Lucid Dream # 12 of 2008
Best dreamsing noticed

I'm in an outdoor location. There is a TV playing, and a commercial is on for some street legal dirt bike. I'm watching the commercial thinking it would be cool to have that for the cabin. Next thing I know there is one right in front of me. I sit on it, and try out the blinkers and lights. They only want fifteen hundred dolors for the thing brand new. I'm thinking heck yeah, I'll pay that.

Meanwhile, near by is this big box like structure. It has a lid with hinges, and a fan blowing on the inside of it. The cover of the box is open, and there are some kids playing on the inside of the cover.

I look over in that direction. The cover slams shut flipping the kids into the box on top of the fan.(I can't actually see the fan. I just know it's there.) I freak out and run over there to try and help them. I jump up onto the box thing. suddenly without warning, the box lid forcefully flips open, springing me high into the air. Lucid, :boogie: I can see the kids hanging from the inside of the lid. They were hanging onto it the whole time without falling onto the fan. I shout to them."This is a dream!" And I continue flying straight up into the sky. There are a few power-lines, but they don't hinder me at all. I think about grabbing onto them, and playing on them. But I decide to rocket higher into the sky.

I then release control and lean backwards into a little end over end free fall. Once near the ground again, I hear one of the kids saying,"this is so cool, we can do anything we want." I see them trying to do back flips. but they keep falling down.
I swoop along the ground, somewhere between ten and twenty feet up, until I come to this long apartment complex style garage. It's brown, and still has an a frame style roof.

I land on the roof, then take a few running steps and jump off. I attempt to do three back flips before landing on my feet on the ground. But I don't get quite enough rotation on the third flip, and I crash into the ground. (Oh well.) I get up, jump up, and grab the edge of the roof. I try to pull myself back up. I'm surprised at how realistic gravity feels right now. I'm having a hard time getting up, but after a moment I manage it.

I run across the roof again, and leap into the air. I can see someone taking pictures of me flying.(I guess they want to have proof they saw a flying man.) ::lol::  I fly along a little, then land on this brick wall. After all this flying, I start to question whether or not I really am dreaming. ::?:  No problem though, I just pinch my nose to find out, and I can breath. :boogie: (I'd like to shake the persons hand, who came up with that RC. Their a genius!) 

I jump into the air again, and I see my dog running on the ground below. I yell to a nearby person,"My dog knows it's a dream too, dogs always know that kind of thing."
I know she can fly, so I call to her. She jumps into the air and flys up to me. ::D: 

I put my arm around her, and we fly together for a while. After a little bit, she struggles to get out from under my arm. I realize that she wants to go on her own Lucid adventure. So I let her go. She lands on the ground, and I watch fondly, as she takes off chasing after some small animals. Then I wake up with the dog sleeping next to me.

I just had a shared dream with my dog! :woohoo:  Well, you never know. ::D:  ::lol:: 

WILD attempt # 1
So Close
After waking up from the above Lucid, I do maybe a twenty minute WBTB.Then...
I enter a work scene fully Lucid. I'm doing something inappropriate for the work place.
There is a little exhibitionism involved. :wink2:  I see my boss come walking by. He says." when I get time, we are going to have a little talk about the future of your employment here." Knowing I'm dreaming I don't care, I think it's funny. I watch for a Little bit as people are doing work related stuff. And my boss walks by a couple more times. I decide to go for a little walk. So I walk along, and observe the environment, and people. I feel Like I'm having a full blown Lucid Dream now. I suddenly think, WOW! I'm successfully WIlDING! But my excitement over that realization wakes me. up.

Attempt # 2
I immediately enter another scene, Lucid again. I'm washing my hands in a sink. I'm thinking It's interesting that the faucet works.(I often watch to see if faucets are working right when I use them. I figure they could malfunction like any other device.) As soon as I think that though, the water stops coming out. And no matter how much I turn the handles the water wont come out again. I play with that a few moments before waking up again.

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  man I worship your lucid ability!! 

That is just great! I love the rocketing into the air and the free falling! so cool

You are right the person who invented the nose RC is a genius! it is by far the best and most exciting RC! it allways takes me by surprise.

That is cool with the dream share with the dog! I bet it was cool when it flew up to see you  :boogie: 


and the wilds ah man thats great even thought they were short they sound fun. I love the bosses comment to the inappropriate work activity lol  ::bowdown::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Oh man! That first lucid would have been pefect for trying to fly into space!!

To bad dogs cant talk in real life. I don't know if I believe in shared dreams, but that would have been really cool!

----------


## Caradon

> man I worship your lucid ability!! 
> 
> That is just great! I love the rocketing into the air and the free falling! so cool
> 
> You are right the person who invented the nose RC is a genius! it is by far the best and most exciting RC! it allways takes me by surprise.
> 
> That is cool with the dream share with the dog! I bet it was cool when it flew up to see you 
> 
> 
> and the wilds ah man thats great even thought they were short they sound fun. I love the bosses comment to the inappropriate work activity lol



Thanks Mark, I appreciate that. I've been working pretty hard at it lately.

Yeah, I love that flying free falling thing. I could happily do that every Lucid.
It would get boring writing the same Lucid over and over though lol.

Yeah, that was so cool having my Lucid dog with me. I wish I would have remembered to try talking to her though.





> Oh man! That first lucid would have been perfect for trying to fly into space!!
> 
> To bad dogs cant talk in real life. I don't know if I believe in shared dreams, but that would have been really cool!



Yeah, I got so caught up in the thrill of the moment, I didn't think about doing anything else. Oh well, it's been a while since I had a good flying Lucid like that.

I was thinking the same thing about The dog talking too.
I don't really know if we had a shared dream either, but it's a nice thought.
She did just randomly appear out of nowhere. I wasn't thinking of her at all at the time.

----------


## raklet

Awesome! I'm at a loss for any other words.  Oh wait, maybe .... envious!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

You, sir, are a dreaming king! o.O

----------


## Caradon

> Awesome! I'm at a loss for any other words. Oh wait, maybe .... envious!







> You, sir, are a dreaming king! o.O



Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words.

----------


## Caradon

City of destruction
Kind of Lucid in this dream, I'm not really sure what I thought was going on. I don't think I knew it was a dream, But I did know it wasn't real. And I had nearly as much fun as a Lucid. maybe I was thinking it was a movie again, because I was able to replay events.


I don't remember a lot about it, but I was in this city with tall sky-scrapers. I look up as one of the towering buildings begins to crumble from the top. Large pieces of twisted metal, are falling everywhere. The building begins to tilt and fall. crashing into other buildings as it does so. And those buildings shatter and fall as well. I'm fully aware this isn't real, and I'm not afraid at all. (It's strange.) I know nothing can harm me because it's not real. So, instead of running, I get into the path of the falling sky-scraper.
The whole thing falls on  top of me destroying everything in the area. Things go dark, and metal beams slam me into the ground. 

No big deal though, I easily pull myself out from under it. And I'm excited about how cool that was.

I run into some other building and get my step dad. I tell him about how cool this is.
I bring him back outside, I've somehow rewound everything. Not even sure how I did that, But I know everything is back to normal because of something I did.

I point up at the tallest sky-scraper, and tell my step dad  to watch. Again the building begins to crumble from the top. The building begins to tilt, and I tell my step dad to get into the path of it, because it's bad ass when the thing crashes down on you. Huge pieces of twisted metal come flying down at me, and I step right into the path of them.
They hit me, but I don't really feel much, but a slight jerk. I think they end up passing right through me.

Here comes the falling building, crashing through other buildings, then slamming me with force into the ground. Again, I drag myself out from under it. No big deal, that was fun as hell! (lol ok, I'm a little strange.) 

I look around and everything is in ruins. I see a train moving along some tracks. I start picking up some big boulders and throwing them at the train. trying to knock it off the tracks, just trying to cause more havoc and destruction. I wake up while doing that.

Strange, it was like a Lucid Dream, without the awareness that it was actually a dream. I just knew it wasn't real.


Don't think I'm going to have to post that horse dream.

----------


## Sara

You have a weird kind of humor, but I like it  ::D: 
Standing under a building that is falling down... wouldn't be my hobby  :tongue2:  But I like to read you had so much fun with it. It's interesting that you knew it wasn't real, but weren't calling it lucid either.

Oh, and about that lucid you describe earlier: LOVE the part where you shared a dream with your dog! What kind of dog do you have?
And lots of flying, that is still my favorite thing to do in a lucid as well. You're my inspiration when it comes to dream control! Thanks again for the advice you gave me on TK and flying.

----------


## Moonbeam

> City of destruction
> I don't remember a lot about it, but I was in this city with tall sky-scrapers. I look up as one of the towering buildings begins to crumble from the top. Large pieces of twisted metal, are falling everywhere. The building begins to tilt and fall. crashing into other buildings as it does so.



Kind of a coincidence with my dream last night; it started out with a sky-scraper being destroyed, and disaster in the city.

----------


## Pancaka

> Kind of a coincidence with my dream last night; it started out with a sky-scraper being destroyed, and disaster in the city.



 here's another...kinda...
when I thought of practicing my lucid control I had an image of a half destroyed ghost city...meh, not really a coincidence...but it would be fun to try out blowin crap up and using TK on whole buildings at a time.

 ::banana::  yay destruction!!!

----------


## Moonbeam

> yay destruction!!!



Yea, if you are the one causing it with TK!

----------


## mark

great dream man, I love the action you have in your dreams. I dont think you are strange for having the building fall on you it must have been a total thrill like you are invincible or something  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for the comments guys. I'll be back to reply to them tomorrow night.

Took a little personal relaxation time today. 

I only remember a few fragments of dreams last night, and in my nap. But each one were events that could have easily turned Lucid. :smiley: 

In one, I was actually dirt biking in the house. I made a jump, out of some removable shelves from a book shelf I have, and some pillows lol.

I was doing laps around the house, and hitting the jump. I was actually getting pretty good air off it. I was barely avoiding running into furniture and lamps. It was quite a blast. Though pretty strange, because the house seemed all the right proportions. But I somehow found the room to race around on my dirt bike. There really isn't enough room for that at all. And there is  no way I could make a jump out of bookshelves and pillows. Unless the bike was the size of a radio controlled toy ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

> You have a weird kind of humor, but I like it 
> Standing under a building that is falling down... wouldn't be my hobby  But I like to read you had so much fun with it. It's interesting that you knew it wasn't real, but weren't calling it lucid either.



LOL yeah, one of my favorite Lucid activities has always been walking head first into danger.

I'm still a little confused by it not being a Lucid Dream as well. I can't remember ever thinking that I was in a dream. It was a kind of knowing without knowing kind of situation. It happens to me now and then. 




> Oh, and about that lucid you describe earlier: LOVE the part where you shared a dream with your dog! What kind of dog do you have?



She is the special kind. :smiley: 




> And lots of flying, that is still my favorite thing to do in a lucid as well. You're my inspiration when it comes to dream control! Thanks again for the advice you gave me on TK and flying.



It's definitely about my favorite thing as well. And I really love jumping off of things.
Your welcome, I'm just happy I'm able to help. I don't feel like I have all the control I would like to have. But there are some things I'm good with.
And many other things yet to learn.





> Kind of a coincidence with my dream last night; it started out with a sky-scraper being destroyed, and disaster in the city.



Yeah, I was pretty surprised when I read that in your journal.





> here's another...kinda...
> when I thought of practicing my lucid control I had an image of a half destroyed ghost city...meh, not really a coincidence...but it would be fun to try out blowing crap up and using TK on whole buildings at a time.
> 
>  yay destruction!!!



Yeah, that would be fun. When ever I think of that, I get a picture in my mind of Charlie from the movie "Fire Starter."
A scene towards the end, when she just got pissed and was walking along with everything exploding in flames around her, and her hair flying around her face.





> Yea, if you are the one causing it with TK!



 Very true.





> great dream man, I love the action you have in your dreams. I don't think you are strange for having the building fall on you it must have been a total thrill like you are invincible or something



Thanks Mark! Yeah that's exactly what it what it was like. Very intense and exhilarating.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream lost ::cry::  ::morecrying::  ::damnit:: 
Yeah, I had a Lucid last night that I couldn't recall. I woke up with only the memory that I was walking around asking DC's questions, and I knew I was Lucid.

Then later at work, I was thinking about reality checks. And the memory came back to me of the moment I did a reality check and became Lucid. But thats it.

Not much other recall last night either. Some strange dream about some kind of refuge for poor orphan kids. Almost like that "Oliver Twist" movie.

Lucid nap fragment
Running across the rooftop of a building, just getting ready to jump off when I wake up.
 I think it may have just been one of my little WILDS but I'm not sure.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

:Sad:  sorry to hear about you forgetting the LD. that really stinks.  ::hug::

----------


## Caradon

> sorry to hear about you forgetting the LD. that really stinks.



Thanks, yeah recall has sucked the last couple days. I think it's mostly due to getting to much sleep on my days off. Hmm, I've noticed lately that when I get the right amount of sleep, my recall starts to slip. that's kind of the opposite of the way it should be. ::whyme::  :Uhm:

----------


## raklet

What's the trick to your little WILDS?  I try and try to WILD but I never get anything from it.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Lucid Dream lost



Oh, that sucks!  ::furious::  I hate that.  Especially a DC questioning one.

But Caradon since you have twice as many LD's as anyone else, you can most afford to lose one.   ::?:

----------


## mark

> Oh, that sucks!  I hate that.  Especially a DC questioning one.
> 
> But Caradon since you have twice as many LD's as anyone else, you can most afford to lose one.




agreed! it is a real shame you lost that dream...there is nothing worse its horrible, still I would kill to have half the LDs you have caradon  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

Sorry about the late reply. I was really sick yesterday, got hit pretty hard with something. Still not to great, but a lot better than yesterday. 

slept all afternoon, and all night. Over 12 hours. It wasn't good sleep though. just kind of drifting in and out of sleep all night.





> What's the trick to your little WILDS? I try and try to WILD but I never get anything from it.



Hmm, I do a few different things actually. But what I do most often, is lay on my back so I'm not quite as comfortable. Then I try to keep my mind clear of any random thoughts. Just sit there listening for inner sounds, and watching for images to appear. If you work at doing that every night. After a while. you should start seeing Hypnagogic imagery. Then start entering dream scenes. It's different for everyone though. I hardly ever experience some of the strange things some people describe. Most of the time now,I end up just going directly into the dream.

Probably didn't describe that very well. I'm still pretty out of it, and can't think right.






> Oh, that sucks!  I hate that. Especially a DC questioning one.
> 
> But Caradon since you have twice as many LD's as anyone else, you can most afford to lose one.



I'm not sure about twice as many, everyone has been doing well lately. And you have had a great come back since your dry spell as well.

Though your right, better to count my blessings. :smiley:  It's been starting to feel like I've been wearing that barrier of awareness that keeps you from being Lucid, thinner and thinner. But now events are conspiring against me again, with getting sick. It seems like every time I start getting to that point something comes up, to try and slow me down.





> agreed! it is a real shame you lost that dream...there is nothing worse its horrible, still I would kill to have half the LDs you have caradon



You can do it mark! 

Your actually getting them a lot more often than I did when I started trying to relearn Lucid Dreaming.

Though I admit, my simple quiet life really helps to work in my favor. I don't have much going on besides working and taking care of the dog.
So I'm able to focus my efforts on Lucid Dreaming. And my job is perfect for it. I work all day in my own little world. That's actually where I work the hardest at inducing Lucids. But even so, things still come up now and then, to throw me off.

----------


## Caradon

Not much recall with being sick. I can wake up with dreams in my mind. But they slip away quickly.

----------


## Moonbeam

:Sad:  Caradon, that's too bad.  I swear, everyone I know has been sick!

You inspire me...I like what you say about wearing down the barrier of awareness; I know that should be possible, and you make me think that it might actually be!

Hope you feel better soon.  ::hug::

----------


## mark

> You can do it mark!



 ::D:  appreciate the support mate  :smiley: 





> Though I admit, my simple quiet life really helps to work in my favor. I don't have much going on besides working and taking care of the dog.
> So I'm able to focus my efforts on Lucid Dreaming. And my job is perfect for it. I work all day in my own little world. That's actually where I work the hardest at inducing Lucids. But even so, things still come up now and then, to throw me off.



see thats my problem I am really busy with work and stuff so I get distracted from RCing  ::roll::

----------


## Caradon

> You inspire me...I like what you say about wearing down the barrier of awareness; I know that should be possible, and you make me think that it might actually be!



I believe That it is. :smiley: 




> Hope you feel better soon.



Thanks, yeah everyone here has been getting sick too. It's been a nasty winter.




> appreciate the support mate 
> 
> see thats my problem I am really busy with work and stuff so I get distracted from RCing



Yeah, That's the biggest challenge. It's hard when there are a lot of things that take your full attention. Especially when there is stress involved.

----------


## Caradon

Some recall, mostly fragments


I'm back in high school. I'm in some special program and the classes take place in some cabin type place.
-----

I'm in a music store. the owner opens a door in the back of the store. Inside is orchestra hall. I find a place to sit, and after a few moments a woman walks out on stage and begins playing a piano.
------

trying to find a secret opening in the ceiling. 
--------

Outside the house doing some yard work.
--------

having a discussion with somebody about the best way to make hot-wings.
---------
I had wrote in my notes that I had gotten Lucid, but can't remember. I think I got Lucid for a moment and the dream faded right away.
-------

----------


## Pancaka

> having a discussion with somebody about the best way to make hot-wings.



 With TwoShadows brand wing sauce. Pure hot stuff  :wink2: .

----------


## Caradon

> With TwoShadows brand wing sauce. Pure hot stuff .



Lol.

Guess what I had for lunch today. ::D: 


More Crap recall!

I was able to bring back one fragment. I lit a cigarette, took a couple drags off it. Then handed it to some girl I was with. And we shared the smoke. There was a feeling of some crazy drama surrounding that event. But I have no idea what was going on in the dream.

Then caught a glimpse of some woodsy trail, then lost it.


had a feeling of some adventure dream in my nap that slipped away as soon as I woke up.  It probably had something to do with that Jumper movie I saw today.

----------


## Pancaka

> Guess what I had for lunch today.
> 
> 
> More Crap recall!



LOL. I read it as if it was one after another so it seemed for a second like you said you had crappy recall for lunch. LOL. Really wish I had some good food around the house right now  :Sad: .





> I was able to bring back one fragment. I lit a cigarette, took a couple drags off it. Then handed it to some girl I was with. And we shared the smoke. There was a feeling of some crazy drama surrounding that event. But I have no idea what was going on in the dream.



 Maybe you should WILD on that fragment and maybe you'll have a really nice Noir Lucid...that's what it makes me think of.

----------


## mark

ah shame about the recall man, it seem to be getting every one  ::?:  still even though you cant remember much you still had a bit of lucidity...that deserves a  ::bowdown::

----------


## The Cusp

Yeah, lucidity trumps recall any day.

----------


## Caradon

> LOL. I read it as if it was one after another so it seemed for a second like you said you had crappy recall for lunch. LOL. Really wish I had some good food around the house right now .



Well, the hot wings were for lunch. I had crap recall for desert. :tongue2: 





> ah shame about the recall man, it seem to be getting every one  still even though you cant remember much you still had a bit of lucidity...that deserves a







> Yeah, lucidity trumps recall any day.



Thanks guys. Don't know why being sick has to take recall away. Didn't take any drugs. Well, starting to feel normal again, just a little loss of energy. Hopefully I won't be set back to much. Better recall today. still just some short bits for the most part.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I had crap recall for desert.



sounds scrumptious! hope you feel better soon and your recall comes back!  ::hug::  >.< don't get me sick, please!

----------


## Caradon

I'm talking to somebody on the phone. I notice the water faucet is broken off in my kitchen sink, and water is pouring out and overflowing the sink.
-------
Some very beautiful wilderness images, surrounding an old fashioned military fort.
-------
A bunch of confusing images about being at some house, and getting ready to go for a long drive to get back home.
------
I big plastic toy snake in a room. It seems to have a life of it's own. It slithers out of a room, when I grab at it's tail it swings around to try and bite me. I'm fascinated by this seemingly alive toy snake, and I follow it around.
-------
There is some crazy psycho that lives in the house next door. I know he will be trying to break into the house I'm in, and trying to kill us all. So I convince someone there to leave with me. We begin walking down the road leaving the area far behind. But we discover that we are not any safer, because we are on a wilderness road at night. And we are now being hunted by wolves.
------
Some strange sexual images. lots of people in a room having sex. like an orgy.
-----
Flying raft
I'm walking down some trail. In the sky I can see this strange looking airplane. I'm confused by the way it looks. I don't think it should be able to fly. It's like something home made. As if someone cut out some sheet metal and bolted it together. kind of in the shape of a plane. As I stare up at it I get waves of vertigo, and nearly fall down.

Eventually, I notice it looks more like a big round rubber raft. It's flying lower and closer to me now. I can see it has these jets underneath it that keep it in the air. It flys around me a little bit, and the pilot brings it down landing near me. I think this thing is really cool and I want to buy one. The guy tells me it costs ten thousand dollars.

Escape
I'm a prisoner of somewhere, don't know where. But I'm locked up in some building.
I see my chance to escape out a door that's slowly closing. I run for it, and make it out the door. I can hear alarms sounding. I'm behind a building that resembles someplace I used to work. My car is there, and people are filling my car with luggage.(Don't ask why, I have no idea.) I jump in the car, start it, and drive away. I have some trouble with the car. The gears don't act right. I eventually park, and some guy yells from the window of a nearby window. he says he is a Dream Views member. I talk to him, but don't remember much about it.

High dive
I'm at a vacation resort. (A real place I visited once as a kid.) lots of cabins, and a big lake. I'm out on the lake swimming. I climb up onto a raft. I try to run and jump into the air, then flip over backwards and dive in head first. I end up hitting the back of my head on the edge of the raft. It's not a big deal though, I just climb back up onto the raft, no harm done.

A ways off I see this other raft. Built on it is a tower with a high diving board on it.(was there in real life. Had lots of fun on it.) I decide I will try and do my back flip thing off that. I swim over there and climb up. High up on the diving board, I look down. the lake water looks kind of gross now. I can see weeds and crap under the surface of the water. I'm reluctant to dive in, I'm not sure if it's safe. I look back and people are watching me. I don't want to feel like a chicken so I decide I will jump anyway.

Something changes here, and I'm now on a swing type thing. I'm swinging way out over the water. I let myself fall backwards out of the swing, and do at least one back flip before hitting the water. My perspective shifts, so that I'm watching myself.
And I actually think about the strange perspective, and I'm a little confused about what is happening.

----------


## Caradon

> sounds scrumptious! hope you feel better soon and your recall comes back!  >.< don't get me sick, please!



Thanks, yeah getting better. and recall is starting to come back. We'll see how tonight goes.

Hope you don't catch it!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

looks like my good thoughts and wishes for your recall to come back worked rather quickly! jk. good to see some dreams! i think if you remembered more about the being hunted by wolves, you would have had another animal attack dream on your hands! and i think the theme of the night was rafts? lol

----------


## Moonbeam

I take it you are feeling better, Caradon?  :smiley:  Good.

You dreamed about a live toy snake too, like mark, that's weird.

----------


## mark

good stuff mate! its nice to see your recall is up again. 

yeah that snake dream is cool, I had one similar a while back very strange  :smiley: 

!!! no way every got to attend a dream orgy lol I missed mine  :Oops:  ha ha

----------


## Caradon

> looks like my good thoughts and wishes for your recall to come back worked rather quickly! jk. good to see some dreams! i think if you remembered more about the being hunted by wolves, you would have had another animal attack dream on your hands! and i think the theme of the night was rafts? lol



Yeah, thanks for the help! :smiley: 

Lots of rafts, strange that. I didn't even really think about that before.





> I take it you are feeling better, Caradon?  Good.
> 
> You dreamed about a live toy snake too, like mark, that's weird.



 Thanks, yeah a lot better, and starting to get back on track again.

Yeah, I was thinking about that snake dream. I'm not even sure if it was influenced by reading Marks journal. Maybe it was.





> good stuff mate! its nice to see your recall is up again. 
> 
> yeah that snake dream is cool, I had one similar a while back very strange 
> 
> !!! no way every got to attend a dream orgy lol I missed mine  ha ha



Thanks Mark. Yeah I read your crazy snake dream. Mine wasn't quite that vicious though.

Sorry you missed out on your orgy lol.

----------


## Caradon

Not as much recall last night.

Bat mobile
There is an old car in the alley behind a house I used to live in. It looks a lot like the bat mobile. Only it's gray and looks like an old junker. It's been sitting there for a while, it's buried in snow. The car is mine. :smiley:  I get in and put the key in the ignition. I turn the key and it starts up. I get out and check the lights. The lights are really dim. Like a flash light with low batteries. I decide I can't drive it like that. And I'm trying to figure out whats wrong with the lights.

Grilled steak
Not much to this dream. I'm cooking a steak on a grill. It cooks ok, it seems to be cooking faster than normal. I wake up while still cooking it.

----------


## Pancaka

lol. mundane AND tasty!

----------


## Caradon

> lol. mundane AND tasty!



Too bad I didn't get to stay in the dream long enough to eat it. :Sad: 
Getting hungry now.

----------


## Caradon

Still struggling to remember dreams. I remember did remember two last night though. the first one was the best one, but hard to describe.

I was helping with the construction with a barn. I was working on putting in a new ceiling. There were some strange hard to describe events surrounding that. Though at some point there was this chicken that had a strange affection for me. It was a very friendly chicken. :tongue2:  
Then events led to me being naked in a bathroom with some girl I actually know in real life. Kind of strange, it wasn't like we were having a relationship in the dream. It was more just like a coed shower. We were both naked and out of the shower. We were drying off with towels. And it was like it was perfectly  normal for us to be doing this together.
------

#2
There was garbage all over the ground and I was cleaning it up. There was this big garbage compactor truck, and I was collecting the garbage and dumping it into the compactor. I would then watch as the compactor would crush all the garbage together. I was just doing this until I woke up. kind of strange.
----
Hopefully I'll get something more tonight. I'm so annoyed, I was on such a roll, and was building up a nice momentum. then lost it just like that. ::angry:: 

Oh well, the year is still young, it'll come back soon enough.

My timer is wearing down th battery in my watch, that sucks too. I've gotten so used to it, that I don't like going without it. I totally associate my watch with Lucid Dreaming. Guess it's just about time to get a new battery. :tongue2: 
So far it's still working, but every time the timer goes off, the numbers fade out and it takes a moment for them to come back.

----------


## Pancaka

> My timer is wearing down th battery in my



O. Sounds bad. I don't even have a watch  ::?: . Oh well. I still do pretty well I guess. Once my sickness dissipates I'll probably be back on track on my LDing. I am getting recall back and found a new dream sign. BTW Like my new name?  :boogie:

----------


## Caradon

> O. Sounds bad. I don't even have a watch . Oh well. I still do pretty well I guess. Once my sickness dissipates I'll probably be back on track on my LDing. I am getting recall back and found a new dream sign. BTW Like my new name?



My watch really hasn't done a lot for me so far, except help to keep me doing a lot of reality checks which is good. I still think I'll get Lucid, dreaming about the timer someday.

Why did you decide to change your name?

----------


## Pancaka

> Why did you decide to change your name?



Well Shinji was an old screen name from my anime days. Also Pancaka is also the name of my email address and I just like it more... later I'll put some pancakes in as my avi lol. BTW. How'd you think of the name Caradon?

----------


## Moonbeam

I'm in another dry-spell like you too, Caradon.  :Sad:

----------


## mark

> I'm in another dry-spell like you too, Caradon.





yeah I will join you two in this lack of recall thing  :Sad:

----------


## Pancaka

> yeah I will join you two in this lack of recall thing



 mine is still dwindling in the "medium" to "crappy" range  :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

> Well Shinji was an old screen name from my anime days. Also Pancaka is also the name of my email address and I just like it more... later I'll put some pancakes in as my avi lol. BTW. How'd you think of the name Caradon?



 I looked through the character name index of a recent Tad Williams novel. Saw the name Caradon, and decided that would work. I new I wanted some type of fantasy style name. It took me a while to find something. Caradon just sounded right to me at the time. And I was getting tired of trying to come up with a name I liked, so I used it.





> I'm in another dry-spell like you too, Caradon.



 Sucks! :Sad: 





> yeah I will join you two in this lack of recall thing



Sucks! :Sad: 





> mine is still dwindling in the "medium" to "crappy" range



Sucks! :Sad: 

Have you been sick too Mark?

Mine is starting to come back, little by little. I think, writing every little bit I can remember in my online journal is helping to bring it back.

And I somehow managed a moment f Lucidity last night! ::banana::  It was pure luck, a completely random reality check. Though it didn't turn into much of a Lucid, it was enough to get me psyched up, and motivated.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Mine is starting to come back, little by little. I think, writing every little bit I can remember in my online journal is helping to bring it back.



I should do that too.  Nowadays I don't feel much like recording fragments, but I should.





> And I somehow managed a moment f Lucidity last night! It was pure luck, a completely random reality check. Though it didn't turn into much of a Lucid, it was enough to get me psyched up, and motivated.



 :boogie: Maybe my luck will change too!

----------


## Caradon

Brief moment of Lucidity
I don't remember much for visual details, just the feeling of it. So I'm not going to officially count it. I'm actually a little confused by the whole thing.

The first thing I remember is pinching my nose and I can breath! :boogie:  But it's dark like my eyes are closed. I think the dream is slipping away, and I'm about to wake up. So I start rubbing my hands together hoping it Will pull me deeper into the dream. As I rub my hands together, I'm amazed at how real it feels, and I try to focus all my attention on that feeling. It worked without me even realizing it worked. Because the darkness fades away, and I think I woke up. But I'm still sitting there rubbing my hands together. I had smoothly slid into a false awakening and didn't even comprehend that I was seamlessly rubbing my hands together through the whole process, so I was still sleeping. Once I thought I had woke up, I thought I was rubbing my real hands together. ::?:  (I still need much practice overcoming false awakenings. I get confused easy in those situations.)

----------


## Caradon

Werewolf hunting
I'm up at the cabin with my mom and step dad. I'm outside, it's night, and I have a sword. I'm out near the front of the property, when I'm attacked by a werewolf. I don't remember much of the details of the fight. But I kill it. In the distance, I can hear many more of them howling. I realize that the werewolves are mentally connected somehow. And they are all aware I had just killed one of their own, and that they will  be coming for me.

I run back into the cabin, and wake my step dad. I tell him about the werewolves, and that I'm going to be needing his help in fighting them. As he gets up and gets ready, I step back outside. A single wolf, steps out of the forest, then shape shifts into the form of a woman. My heart sinks, I recognize her as a friend from earlier in the dream.(That I don't remember.) She is the leader of the werewolves. I lower my sword and say, "I don't want to fight you!" To my relief, she smiles and says "There is no need for us to fight. Not all of us are your enemies."

I see two more wolves step out from the forest. I gesture in their direction and ask, "What about them?" "Your on your own with those two." she answers, "They are a couple of wild ones, and out of my control." She then shifts back into the form of a wolf, and disappears back into the forest. A little afraid, I try to step back into the cabin. But the door is locked. Just then, my step dad walks out. he has a sword as well, and the door shuts behind him. Now we are both locked outside, with the two hostile werewolves crouching to wards us. 

I feel confidant though, and step out to meet them. The wolves attack with blinding speed. One comes at me, the other at my step dad. Just as they attack they shift into human form. They are so fast, it's like fighting a blur of motion. I somehow get my sword up in defense, and I hear the ring of steal as our weapons clash. I deflect the attack, and step to the side. The wolfs speed of motion, carries it past me as it shifts back into wolf form.

I glance over to see that my step dad has survived the attack as well. "Be careful!" I call to him,"Their damn quick." I get attacked again, and deflect it in the same manner.
this time I take a swing at the wolf as it's momentum carries it past me.

I then wake up with that intense wow feeling you get from a cool adventure dream.

Nap dreams
There was some really strange hard to describe stuff in my nap. Something about a war that is happening in a place that looks like a mall. I'm afraid and hiding. I look down from an upper level. And see a huge pile of mangled ripped apart bodies all thrown together. The people have been all shot to pieces, by machine gun  fire. It's so gory, that I feel sick to my stomach.(Influenced by the new RAMBO movie. Some pretty sick visuals in that movie.)

Elevator dream!
I'm in a hurry to get into the elevator. I get in and the door closes. I noticed that there was a woman coming behind me that missed it. So I push a button to open the door.
She steps in, and the door closes again. I push the down button. The elevator begins to fall so fast, that the woman and I are pushed up against the ceiling. I'm not worried though, because I somehow know this is normal for this elevator. We continue downward at high speed for what seems like forever. Then, the elevator comes to an abrupt stop, throwing us to the floor. ::lol::  

I'm surprised I didn't get Lucid in this dream. I sure hope I get more elevator dreams. I wonder why that one came up, after so long of not having them.

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool exciting dreams.  I like the werewolf one, like a movie.

Looks like your (very short) dryspell is broken.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> I should do that too. Nowadays I don't feel much like recording fragments, but I should.



yeah, you should. During times of bad recall I think it's especially important to record anything at all. That's how you force more recall. By making the fragments important. I've been reinforcing the importance of them, by writing them here, instead of just in my paper journal.





> Maybe my luck will change too!



Yeah, I hope it does! good luck tonight!

----------


## Moonbeam

> yeah, you should. During times of bad recall I think it's especially important to record anything at all. That's how you force more recall. By making the fragments important. I've been reinforcing the importance of them, by writing them here, instead of just in my paper journal.
> 
> 
> Maybe my luck will change too!
> Yeah, I hope it does! good luck tonight!



 
You're right...

thanks!

----------


## Caradon

> Cool exciting dreams. I like the werewolf one, like a movie.
> 
> Looks like your (very short) dryspell is broken.



Thank's, yeah, I sure hope it is. :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> I should do that too.  Nowadays I don't feel much like recording fragments, but I should.



I don't always post fragments, but I try to get them on paper. It's the same with un interesting Non-Lucids, but I still get some good notes down.

----------


## mark

> Sucks!
> 
> Sucks!
> 
> Sucks!
> 
> Have you been sick too Mark?.



he he thats funny with all the sucks  ::lol::  nah im not ill just I have not been sleeping well recently, plus I think I have lost alot of motivation this month with my lack of lucids I just need one to get me in the mood you know.






> Werewolf hunting



  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  that is just dam right brilliant!

I love the way the shift between forms! mate this is who your attack dreams are always going to be the best!





> Nap dreams




ha yeah I just downloaded the rambo movie lol it looks sick!
 




> Elevator dream!



he he thats cool! bet that woman regretted getting in the elevator with ya ha ha ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

> I don't always post fragments, but I try to get them on paper. It's the same with un interesting Non-Lucids, but I still get some good notes down.



I'm like that when I'm getting a lot of recall. But if recall is bad I write everything I can remember, to help inspire more dreams.





> he he thats funny with all the sucks  nah im not ill just I have not been sleeping well recently, plus I think I have lost alot of motivation this month with my lack of lucids I just need one to get me in the mood you know.



Oh, I see. Yeah, thats the worst kind of rut. I hate that feeling. :Sad:  It may help if you go back through your journal and read through some of your favorite Lucids. Try and relive the moment, and get a sense of how good it felt to be Lucid during those dreams. I do that when I'm struggling. It can help set the excitement and determination to get Lucid again.

Thanks for the comments on those dreams. Yeah, that werewolf dream had a really magical feel to it. I wonder what triggers those kind of dreams. They seem to just come out of nowhere sometimes.

----------


## Moonbeam

Caradon has good advice, mark--he made me remember my lucid last night. I'll never just give up because I don't think remembering fragments is worthwhile anymore.  We shouldn't become slack with recall if we want to be good lucid dreamers.

Thanks, Caradon!

----------


## Caradon

Twice Lucid in my nap!
I can hardly remember them though. so not going to officially count these either.

Lucid # 1
I'm not sure I was 100% Lucid in this one. But I remember it more clearly.
I was with a DV member. Not sure who it was supposed to be. Or not sure of the surrounding events. But, we are in an outdoor location when I become Lucid somehow. I'm not even sure what triggered it. But, I decide I want to show the DV member I'm with, how I do my free falling. So I fly up into the sky, and begin a backwards end over end freefall. Once back to the ground, I land on my feet with a smile. That's all I can remember about it.

Lucid # 2 A WILD within In a dream.
This one is really strange, and I lost most of it. But I forced myself into Lucidity from a non Lucid dream.

Again I'm not sure what was going on. But I had Lucid dreaming on my mind.

Not quite sure how to describe this, but without laying down, or closing my eyes, I started focusing my mind in a specific way. I could distinctly feel this mental shift. And I stepped right into a completely new dream scene fully Lucid. I can't hardly remember what happened during the Lucid part. But after waking, I layed there for quite a while trying to pull the dream back. All I was able to get were a few flying images. And there were some powerlines. I was flying for a while and having quite a good time, I know that. I can remember the part where I started to lose the dream.The dream faded, and I found myself standing in the original dream no longer Lucid.

----------


## Moonbeam

You lucky dog.  I know I had a dream in my nap, but it disappeared instantly when I woke up.

----------


## Caradon

Other dreams
Didn't sleep much last night. The first dream I had was kind of long. but I can't remember it well enough to describe it in detail. There was a lot of weird confusing stuff going on.

At some point I was in an over crowded bathroom. And there was a restaurant involved.

Dream # 2
I was driving my step dads van, on a road with so much traffic, it was stopped. I notice the person in the car in front of me is an old friend of mine. And he is driving backwards, so that he is facing me. But, since traffic is stopped at the moment, he is not moving. The hood of his car, is sloped down like a ramp. And I drive the van right up onto his car. ::?:  Then I decide that's probably not a god idea so I back up. But then the person in the vehicle behind me, rams me and pushes me right back up onto his car. I drive right up over the top of him like I'm in a monster truck or something.

Next thing I know I'm out of the car and walking along. There is junk all over the place along the road, and people are going through it.

The dram shifts here and I'm no longer outside. I'm in some place, and an auction is being held for all this junk, and people are making bids on things.

----------


## Caradon

> Caradon has good advice, mark--he made me remember my lucid last night. I'll never just give up because I don't think remembering fragments is worthwhile anymore. We shouldn't become slack with recall if we want to be good lucid dreamers.
> 
> Thanks, Caradon!



 ::banana::  So glad I could help. Going to go check out your journal. :smiley: 





> You lucky dog. I know I had a dream in my nap, but it disappeared instantly when I woke up.



Oh, I hate when that happens so much! But I guess it's better than not being able to remember you had the dream at all. At least you get the feeling of it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Very cool that you had two lucids during your nap. Good job!





> But, I decide I want to show the DV member I'm with, how I do my free falling. So I fly up into the sky, and begin a backwards end over end freefall. Once back to the ground, I land on my feet with a smile.



Oh, that is _so_ fun. It feels so good.






> At some point I was in an over crowded bathroom.





I was just mentioning in Moonbeams DJ--why is it that our minds can't help us find a good clean normal private bathroom?? I mean, I 'm not sure I have _ever_ found a normal bathroom in a dream.

----------


## Pancaka

glad you dropped by TS, but did u see my comment bout u earlier? hm? hm? (it was pretty funneh) :boogie:

----------


## mark

> Oh, I see. Yeah, thats the worst kind of rut. I hate that feeling. It may help if you go back through your journal and read through some of your favorite Lucids. Try and relive the moment, and get a sense of how good it felt to be Lucid during those dreams. I do that when I'm struggling. It can help set the excitement and determination to get Lucid again.



 ::D:  thank you Caradon, I appreciate the advice and I most certainly will look into it. I have a few other ideas which I will outline in my dj.

nice one on the 2 lucids there. I especially like the way you got into the second lucid thats great  ::bowdown:: 

EDIT: oh I watched Rambo lol how gory is it! ha ha I thought it was really good, The action was really good and the bore was just funny ha ha

----------


## Caradon

> Very cool that you had two lucids during your nap. Good job!



Thanks, I had been very focused all day at work and when I came home and went to sleep it just happened. I guess that's how I get Lucid in naps sometimes. I just wish I would have been able to remember them better.






> Oh, that is _so_ fun. It feels so good.



Yeah I just love doing that. I guess I felt like I needed to show off. :smiley: 







> I was just mentioning in Moonbeams DJ--why is it that our minds can't help us find a good clean normal private bathroom?? I mean, I 'm not sure I have _ever_ found a normal bathroom in a dream.




Yeah, I saw her bathroom dream too. We had them on the same night. That is so strange about bathrooms in dreams. Now that you mention it, I can't think of any time I ever found a normal bathroom either. I always watch for those dreamsigns, and do reality checks in bathrooms. So far have not noticed it in a dream yet. Maybe writing this will trigger the memory next time.

Thanks for stopping by. Interesting timing! I was just thinking about checking
out your journal because I haven't been in there for a while. And you show up here. :smiley: 

Congratulations on the promotion to dream guide. 





> thank you Caradon, I appreciate the advice and I most certainly will look into it. I have a few other ideas which I will outline in my dj.



 Your welcome,any time.
Looking forward to seeing what ideas you came up with. :smiley: 




> nice one on the 2 lucids there. I especially like the way you got into the second lucid thats great



thanks, yeah that was so strange. I can't remember if I ever did that before. And at the time I thought I had figured out how to WILD.




> EDIT: oh I watched Rambo lol how gory is it! ha ha I thought it was really good, The action was really good and the bore was just funny ha ha



Mild spoiler
Yeah, I was so shocked by how graphic that was. wasn't expecting that. I guess I had mixed feelings about the movie. I liked it, and was disturbed by it at the same time. The graphic slaughter of the women and children in that village is what got to me the most I guess. I couldn't believe they showed some of that.

But I have to say, I absolutely loved that scene where those  mercenaries were afraid and hiding from the enemy. And RAMBO just walked out into the open with that bow of his. And started firing one arrow after another, taking out every enemy, in just a few seconds. that was so cool. And that one arrow went right through that guys head. :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

Head injury
I'm in the hospital, in a coma. I had fallen while roller-blading, and hit my head, hard on the pavement. But though my body is unconscious on the hospital bed, I'm awake and aware, in an out of body state. I don't remember all the details, but at some point I was trying to get through to my brother that I was alive and OK outside of my body.
I was able to make him aware of me. I was somehow able to impress my thoughts into his mind. But he was unsure if it was me, or his own thoughts he was hearing.

I eventually wake up in the hospital, And I'm telling people about my out of body experience.

Heart attack
I'm a little kid, and I'm with my dad. Both my dad and I are not the same people as were are in real life.(In my dads case was.) My dad looks like a completely different person. Anyway my dad has some land, and we decide we are going to build a golf course on it. Only we are going to do it by hand, using gardening tools. We are working hard tearing up the ground with digging tools and rakes. getting the ground ready to plant the smooth green grass.

My dad suddenly begins clutching his hands to his chest, and falls over in the dirt. I panic. I have a cell phone, and call for help. The rescue people come and take him away.

Old job
I'm at an old job working. It's busy and somebody is trying to help me, but they are getting in my way, more than they are helping.

Driving
I'm driving a car down the road way to fast. I keep trying to slow down to the speed limit. but my lead foot keeps making the car accelerate far beyond the legal speed.
My perspective shifts so that I'm looking out the back window, but still trying to steer the car. I'm trying to anticipate the curves, and keep the car on the road. still going way to fast, it's very difficult and stressful. But somehow I manage to keep the car on the road. After a time my perspective gets really screwy, everything is spinning and I'm getting dizzy, almost like vertigo from fear of height.

Nap dreams
Possibly three separate fragments, from one longer dream. I'm not sure.
Video game
I'm playing a first person war shooter on the computer. Cartoon looking army characters are coming at me in force. I'm open firing on them with a machine gun. I'm tearing them apart, they are just getting mangled. Limbs are getting blown off, and holes and chunks taken out of their bodies, and blood spraying everywhere.
(More RAMBO influenced gore!)


Fence climbing
Next, I'm with somebody, and we are climbing this series of tall chain link fences, with barbed wire at the top. I decide to just completely ignore the barbs and climb over them. Once over the last fence, I look at my hands, and there are what appears to be long rusty needles embedded in the palms of my hands. I realize, it's from climbing over the fences. I joke around feeling like I have metal hands like wolverine from X-men.

I make a few claw like swipes through the air.

Taken prisoner
I think I may have gotten pulled into the video game dream, and it lead to this.
I'm walking down some corridors. there is a woman with me. We are on some kind of mission, I'm not sure what. We are in the place of are enemies. And I have the idea that this is a video game we are in. I have some kind of powerful claw hand now.

As we walk along the corridor, two men wearing suits come out of a door and begin following us.(they look like some kind of agents.)
I turn to confront them. I think, that I'm supposed to be able to hit them, and they will explode, or die or something if I hit them hard enough. I take a swipe At one of the men with my claw hand. His head is slammed into the wall, but other than that, it has no effect. he just bounces off the wall and keeps coming. I try again with the same results. We continue walking away faster. And the agents follow. Two more of them step out of another doorway. I take a swing at them, as hard as I can. again, the guy just bounces off the wall and keeps coming at me. Around a bend in the corridor, two more agents appear.

They overpower us, and drag us away. Locked in an interrogation room. The place now has the feel of a police station. And we are being questioned.





.

----------


## mark

> Mild spoiler



ha ha yeah that part was so class! the bow thing was great. I couldnt believe the violence though. I dont think it cvan be claimed it was glorifying violence like it was just nasty.

I like the bit with the gun on the car!  :tongue2: 


great great night of recall man so many dreams

ha ha it looks like the roller blading hit back in the head injuries. cool with the bit of telepathy there to  :smiley: 

 ::shock::  ah no the heart attack does not sound like a nice experience, such horrible dreams they are  :Sad: 

ha ha I am loving the rambo gore in your dreams, its so true as well that is the only way to describe those sceens...people getting mangled lol

----------


## raklet

Wow, that was a load of dreams.  Spinning around in the car and getting dizzy actually sounds like fun.

----------


## Caradon

> ha ha yeah that part was so class! the bow thing was great. I couldnt believe the violence though. I dont think it cvan be claimed it was glorifying violence like it was just nasty.



yeah insane huh. I guess he had to make the movie stand out somehow though.




> I like the bit with the gun on the car!



If thats the part I think you mean. Yeah, just like dropping a group of people into a giant blender.





> great great night of recall man so many dreams.



Thanks.




> ha ha it looks like the roller blading hit back in the head injuries. cool with the f telepathy there to



I just hope it's not a prophetic dream. maybe I should listen to it and wear a helmet this summer.




> ah no the heart attack does not sound like a nice experience, such horrible dreams they are



Yeah, I woke up right away though so it wasn't all to bad.




> ha ha I am loving the rambo gore in your dreams, its so true as well that is the only way to describe those sceens...people getting mangled lol



You can tell that movie had an impact, since I had so many dreams about it.

----------


## Caradon

> Wow, that was a load of dreams. Spinning around in the car and getting dizzy actually sounds like fun.



Thanks. Actually I don't think the car was spinning. It was just me and my crazy perspective. It was pretty disorienting. It was like I suddenly had some really bad vertigo.

----------


## Caradon

Last two days I was lost in season three of lost on DVD. So I got a little behind. 

I finished it, now I have to wait at least a year to see more. ::cry::  I just love that show for some reason.

Intensity
I had this dream yesterday, and words are not going to be able to do it justice. but it was just amazing. It's been in my mind every since I woke up from it.

It starts out that I'm with some man and woman.(not sure who they are.) we were driving and had stopped at this house for some reason. The house is all run down, and neglected. It had something to do with the woman. It's an old place she lived and she had to get something from there.

We leave the house, get back into the pickup truck, and start to drive away. I can see that the area is surrounded by hilly forest. It's just beautiful, and I'm very moved by the scenery. 

I'm not driving, the other man is. We are driving up a steep hill into the forest. I notice that the road is no longer paved, but kind of grassy. once to the top of the hill. I can see that it drops steeply on the other side. It's more like a wide trail than a road now.
we begin descending the hill. The truck begins picking up speed very quickly. Until we are going so fast that the trees are just a blur. The trail turns a corner. I tell the driver he should slow down. It's an unfamiliar road, and who knows what we could run into.

Just after I say that, huge rocks appear in the road. And we are barely able to avoid them. 

OK, we have this very intense ride. Like a roller-coaster ride through this incredibly beautiful forest. Up and down steep hills at high speed. Until we finally climb to the top of this one hill and stop. I look down and the drop is nearly vertical into this valley. And it's a very long ways down. Far below, the drop gets so steep that they had built a suspension bridge crossing the valley, to the hill on the other side. The bridge looks a lot like the one in California. The bridge is metal grate, so that you can see through it. So it makes it even scarier. 

I'm terrified and excited at the same time, about this descent. For some reason I'm no longer in the truck, but on foot. I begin to run on foot down this hill that is so steep, it's like running down the face of a cliff, straight towards this suspension bridge. (And I'm afraid of the bridge, I think it's going to break and fall when I hit it at speed.)

I begin running faster and faster. Until I'm moving so fast that I'm running as fast as a speeding car. And out loud I'm saying over and over. " I'm so scared, I'm so scared."
But the truth is, I was as thrilled as I was scared. I can't even put words to how intense that moment was, running down that cliff, with that bridge rushing towards me.

Just before getting to the bridge, I say out loud " This is just like a dream!" And I'm nearly Lucid. That Lucid feeling starts to wash over me. But then I'm on the bridge. Running across it, not even slowing down. I suddenly begin to fly! My speed is so fast, and I just kind of get tired of moving my legs, and I lift off. I gain a little altitude. I'm not higher than the tree line. I don't feel like I'm flying. It's more like my momentum is carrying me through the air. 

I see the man and woman below me now, on a motorcycle. The woman is riding on the back. I cross the bridge, and the road curves on the other side. I'm afraid I'm going to crash right into the trees. But, I somehow manage to will myself to make the turn.
I start to lose my momentum a little. And I begin dropping. The two of them are right below me though. As I drop, I grab onto the womans shoulders. I'm hanging on with legs flying out behind me lol. And I hang on and ride that way until I soon wake up.

----------


## Moonbeam

^^^That was so cool.  I love those really intense dreams like that.  I can just imagine the feeling of going so fast and being scared yet thrilled.  It lasted for a long time, it seems like.

----------


## raklet

That is a perfect dream for flying.  Even before I got to the part about you flying, I thought "wow, so much speed.  Any moment he is just going to lift off the ground and fly".  Good description.  I could picture the whole thing in my head.

----------


## mark

great great stuff man! I can just picture that having had similar dreams like the cliff falling one and that momentum feeling I have had that in the past.

your dreams are always so much fun...what do you do to get them that way?

----------


## Moonbeam

> your dreams are always so much fun...what do you do to get them that way?



Yea, how do you?  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> ^^^That was so cool. I love those really intense dreams like that. I can just imagine the feeling of going so fast and being scared yet thrilled. It lasted for a long time, it seems like.



Thanks yeah, My fear of heights came into play there, thats what made it so intense. But it was fun too. It did last a pretty good length.





> That is a perfect dream for flying. Even before I got to the part about you flying, I thought "wow, so much speed. Any moment he is just going to lift off the ground and fly". Good description. I could picture the whole thing in my head.



Thanks, When I lifted off like that it was kind of strange. It just seemed so natural to take to the air.

I'm so surprised I didn't get Lucid. Probably if a had gotten a little higher I would have.





> great great stuff man! I can just picture that having had similar dreams like the cliff falling one and that momentum feeling I have had that in the past.



Thanks, yeah that stuff is so much fun.




> your dreams are always so much fun...what do you do to get them that way?







> Yea, how do you?



You know, I really don't have any idea! I just have this thing about motion in my dreams. I think it's something that's deeply ingrained into my subconscious. 

And it also happens a lot more, when I'm trying to induce Lucid Dreams. It's like just focusing on getting Lucid incubates those kind of dreams somehow. I'm not even sure how. It's like my subconscious just knows how to create the best situation for me to get Lucid. 

I had that dream after a ten minute WBTB.

and I had another motion dream last night.

----------


## Caradon

Rope swinging
I'm in some parking lot, that is surrounded by buildings on all sides. There is a rope hanging from something. I don't know what it's attached to. But I'm holding onto the end of the rope, and swinging  through the air in a circular motion. I get a momentum going, and I'm able to use the momentum to run across the walls of the buildings surrounding the parking lot. Sometimes I'm swinging free through the air, and other times, I'm running across the sides of the buildings. I do this for some time, just having a good time.

I don't remember getting off the rope, but next thing I know I'm with a couple people and I'm telling them about how much fun this rope thing is. And I'm smoking.

Fragment
I remember being on a motorcycle outside my house, and riding a wheelie through the driveway.

Dirt bike
I'm at my brothers house, and I'm getting out my dirt bike for the first time in a while. I'm excited about riding it. I push it out of the garage, and try to start it. But it now has a pull start like a lawn mower, instead of the kick starter. I pull and pull on the cord but it won't start.

Lucid nap fragment
I'm on the roof of a tall skyscraper building. I'm thinking I'm spider-man. I know I'm at least some what Lucid. Because I distinctly remember being aware that I was just pretending to be spider-man, in my dream.. But I don't think I was fully Lucid.
I look out across this endless sea of big city buildings. And the feeling I get when I know I'm about to go swinging across the city on my web, is just magical. I leap from the roof top, and as I begin falling, I attempt to fire a web out of my hand. But only a short burst of web comes out, and falls uselessly. I then try again. This time I successfully shoot a thick string of web into the nearest building. But it doesn't stick! lol. It just hits the building and falls off. That's all I remember, I think I woke up there.

Yesterdays WILD
For the first time, I had one of those fake leaving the body WILDs it was so cool.

I'm laying on my back on my bed, with my eyes closed. When the scene fades into view. the scene is me laying on my back, on my bed. My dog is next to me, and I know I'm dreaming this. I'm so close to the waking state though, that I can feel my real body on the bed. So the body I'm dreaming that I'm in, feels like my real body. I lift up my arms, and they come right out of my body. I can still see the arms of my body laying at  my sides on the bed, but I'm waving my dream arms around in front of me in fascination. Then I think, maybe I can completely climb out of my body. So I try to sit up. And it works! I sit up right out of my body, I can still see myself laying on the bed. Thinking, I'm about to get up and walk into a Lucid Dream. I get over excited at this point and wake up.

The whole time, I was very aware that I was just WILDING. And not having an actual out of body. But it was a really cool experience anyway. I hope I can do that again. I hear of that happening to people. But that's the first time it happened to me.

----------


## Moonbeam

Good job...you are getting better all of the time, I think!   Cool spidey dream.  It will be interesting to see if you can do that getting out of your body thing again.

----------


## Caradon

> Good job...you are getting better all of the time, I think! Cool spidey dream. It will be interesting to see if you can do that getting out of your body thing again.



Thanks, I wonder what triggers that kind of WILD. All I can do, is do what I always do, and see what happens. ::whyme::

----------


## Moonbeam

I tried for the millionth time last night and failed. I've only experienced it maybe 4 or 5 times.

----------


## mark

ha great stuff with that WILD it must have been strange, I have never experienced anything like that...im not to good at wilding.

any tips mate?

----------


## Pancaka

hey guys. I'm probably really behind, again, but I had the flu so i was just trying to keep my mind off of the pain (wow...that sounded emo). Just wanted to say hi. I'll see you all later when I'm feeling all better.  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

> I tried for the millionth time last night and failed. I've only experienced it maybe 4 or 5 times.



Oh, that's still pretty good though. I try pretty much every night. I've been having a hard time clearing my mind enough for it since I got sick.





> ha great stuff with that WILD it must have been strange, I have never experienced anything like that...im not to good at wilding.
> 
> any tips mate?



Well, the hardest part is relaxing and emptying your mind of all thoughts. If you practice doing that enough, you should be able to start getting some hypnagogic imagery. And entering dream scenes. If you can't keep your mind quiet, visualization can work well too. Dont think any words, but give your mind something to do by picturing something in you mind as clearly as you can. Some things are easier to picture than others. It's good to experiment with different things. It helps if there is movement involved.

One thing that helps me, Is that I practice keeping a clear mind during the day as well. It's part of my technique for attaining Lucidity. I try not to let my mind wander, and keep all my senses alert to as many things as I can at one time. And watch to see if there is anything dreamlike about anything at  all. So when I lay down to go to sleep, I already have a head start on clearing thoughts.





> hey guys. I'm probably really, behind again, but I had the flu so i was just trying to keep my mind off of the pain (wow...that sounded emo). Just wanted to say hi. I'll see you all later when I'm feeling all better.



Oh, your still sick! That sucks! Thanks for stopping by. I hope you get better soon.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Waterfall
This is probably the most interesting way I have ever gotten Lucid. But I was woken up right away. :Sad: 

It starts out that I'm having a dream about being on the computer, on  Dream Views. I had just finished writing a Lucid Dream in my journal. I really want to experience the dream again. I get the idea that if I read the dream over again, I will be able to  reenter the dream somehow. So I begin reading it...

Immediately the dream shifts, and I have entered the dream. I find myself being swept along, down a fast moving white water river. I'm approaching a waterfall that resembles Niagara Falls. And there is no way, that I can  avoid going over them. For just a moment I'm scared. But then I remember this is my dream, and I'm Lucid! I relax and let myself be washed over. I go flying over the falls, with a beautiful scene spread out below me. Then I'm woken up by barking dog.

Polar Bear
For some reason, I'm in a small town in some arctic place. I decide to go for a walk.
The town is so small, that I don't have far to go before I'm in the wild. To my right is a cliff, that drops down to the ocean. On my left is just a frozen arctic land scape as far as I can see.

I'm walking along, when a little ways ahead, I notice some kind of movement. I look closer, and I see it's a huge polar bear!  The bear is curled up on a pile of snow, just being lazy, like a dog. I'm frozen for a moment, not sure what to do. I begin to back slowly away. The bears chin is resting on the snow, and I can see that it's looking right at me. I continue to back slowly away, trying not to agitate it in any way.  But I'm becoming more frightened by the moment. The bear casually gets up, and starts sniffing around. And it then begins walking in my direction. It's not charging, just casually walking my way.

I'm very close to town now, so I turn and run. I enter town, and continue running down the street. Quite terrified now, I'm looking for the nearest corner store to enter and find safety. I make it to the store, There is a person standing outside and I tell him about the bear. I suddenly hear a little girl screaming and crying. She was playing outside, and I realize the bear must have found her. Horrified, I look around. I see some red bricks on the ground. I gather a few of them up, and take off running out there.

My plan, is to throw bricks at the bear and get it to come after me, instead of the girl. After that I have no idea lol. I get out there, and there is a slope down to where the ocean is. I look down there, trying to find the bear and the girl. What I see instead is a group of teenagers being loud and obnoxious. The teenagers come walking up the slope, and I ask them about the bear. They don't seem to know what I'm talking about. I tell them That there is a polar bear. One of them looks surprised and a little scared. But they tell me they didn't see it and they walk away. Then I wake up.

Flight of the eagle
I'm in some outside setting. I look up and I can see a bald eagle soaring over head. Not so high that I can't see it well. I can see it in all it's detail. I can't even describe the feeling I have as I watch it. I'm partially Lucid here, because I'm aware that I have the ability to fly as well. I'm thinking about flying up there, and soaring around with the eagle. And I'm actually planning to do just that. But I'm struck spellbound just watching it. I just stare as it glides and swoops lower and higher. And eventually lands on the ground very close to me. I try not to make any sudden moves and scare it 
away. I wake up shortly after that.

Blood sucking freaks
This was a really long one, some of the details are kind of fuzzy at the beginning. going to write the short version.

It starts out at some house or apartment. I'm in Colorado Springs. There is a girl and a guy there. We are getting ready to go on a back-packing trip into the mountains. Up the Pikes Peak trail. There is a lot of stuff involving getting ready for the trip. 

Eventually we head out. but we get lost in a maze of buildings. And we can't find our way outside. I remember climbing a stairway, that seemed to go on forever. Then we come to this area that seems familiar to me. I recognize this place, because I have been there in other dreams before. I tell my friends that I think I know the way out. But they argue, and want to go a different way. After much arguing I get them to follow me. 

Partially Lucid again, I realize they are being so difficult because they are DC's, and that's just the way dreams go. ::?: 

They follow me down a hall, up some more stairs, and into a room. One wall of the room is made of windows, and I can see outside. I go to one  of the windows and it easily pushes open.  But we are on an upper level. I don't care I climb out onto a ledge. And somehow find my way to the ground. 

I'm out on a busy street, and there is a bus stop. A bus comes along and I get in. I ride the bus for a while, and I end up downtown Minneapolis! I'm like WTF how did I get to Minneapolis. I though I was in Colorado. And I also just now realize, I got separated from my friends.

No longer on the bus now, there are people all over. I see a woman I think I recognize. I wave to her and say hi. But then I realize I don't really know her. And I tell her That I was mistaken, I thought she was somebody else. I tell her my story and how I ended up lost here, and I need to find my friends again. but I have no idea how.

I see her writing something. It looks like a check. Like she is going to help me get a bus ticket back to Colorado or something.( I'm a little confused about that part.)
But, she suddenly falls to the ground, and is convulsing in agony. I'm like Whats wrong? are you OK? She tells me that shes OK, that she is some kind of sex addict, and is going through withdrawals from not having enough sex. ::?: 

I agree to help her out with her problem. :wink2:   And I begin walking away with her. Something changes though. And I become aware that she needs more than sex, she also needs blood! She is some kind of vampire, that feeds off both sex and sucking blood. I cut my finger somehow.( I don't remember how.) And I offer the blood to her. She sucks a little blood out of my finger. And she tells me that, that will be good enough to get her by for a little while.

Suddenly, a group of her friends show up and sit down next to us. There mouths and fingernails are all crusted in dried blood. And I realize that it's from the last guy that had agreed to help them. It's a bit frightening. I ask if they are planning to kill me. One of them laughs, and says,"Oh no, At least not right away anyway." ::shock:: 

Perspective shifts now, and also the dream shifts. I now have a wife, I'm with my wife in the shower. But I'm watching like a movie. There are huge patches of flesh torn off my body, where the vampire women had peeled my skin away in places. I can see organs but hardly no blood, because they were sucking the blood out of the wounds.
There is some artery that suddenly starts squirting blood out.

Now, the vampire women are back for more! they are breaking into the place. I try to get my wife out of there. She climbs out a window, it's an upper level though. She slips and falls to the ground. She moves around a bit. I can tell she has broken bones. But then she is still. It looks like she had died. One of the vampires enters the room. She looks out the window and sees my wife, and she laughs. Thats the last  thing I remember. I think I woke up at that moment.

----------


## Caradon

Same night as the above post
I'm in some kind of concert hall. On the stage is a guy singing, and he is really bad.
A man steps up to the stage, and pulls something out of his jacket. There is a bright flash of light, and the singer is knocked unconscious. People carry him away.

I'm sitting in the front row, in these really comfortable chairs. There is a girl sitting in the seat next to me. We have the chairs leaned all the way back, and are awaiting the next singer to come on stage. It seems to be taking forever though. and I'm getting sleepy. I guess the girl next to me is getting sleepy as well. She moves closer to me, and puts her head on my chest, I think she falls asleep. She is a complete stranger but it's a pleasant moment anyway.

Aquarium
I'm at the pet store looking at the fish. I want to buy Some Oscars (like I used to have) But,I don't want to go through the work of maintaining an Aquarium I'm watching the fish swimming around for a while before waking up.

I was recently in a pet store doing exactly that. I would love to buy a new aquarium, but I just don't have the time or motivation to be cleaning the tank all the time. but I really loved those Oscars I had. And wish I had more of them.

Fragment
I remember something about swimming in the ocean, and being afraid of sharks.

It took me so long to write all this stuff I don't have time to visit other journals right now. have to get to bed.

----------


## mark

> Blood sucking freaks



great vampire dream mate! totally envious, its better then any I have had. 

It was sad at the end thought when your wife fell out the window  :Sad: 





> Same night as the above post
> '. She moves closer to me, and puts her head on my chest, I think she falls asleep. She is a complete stranger but it's a pleasant moment anyway.





thats nice  :smiley:  bet that was a good one to wake from  :smiley: 
 




> Aquarium.



ah! you had a Aquarium too! 

they are so great! I used to have one, I had loads of guppies and stuff you know the colourful ones. lol but you are right they really are alot of work

----------


## Moonbeam

> Lucid Waterfall
> 
> 
> Immediately the dream shifts, and I have entered the dream. I find myself being swept along, down a fast moving white water river. I'm approaching a waterfall that resembles Niagara Falls. And there is no way, that I can avoid going over them. For just a moment I'm scared. But then I remember this is my dream, and I'm Lucid! I relax and let myself be washed over. I go flying over the falls, with a beautiful scene spread out below me. Then I'm woken up by barking dog.





 ::furious::   I'm mad at that dog!  Cool dream!  (Well it started out good!)






> Polar Bear




Why am I not surprised?  ::lol:: 





> But, she suddenly falls to the ground, and is convulsing in agony. I'm like Whats wrong? are you OK? She tells me that shes OK, that she is some kind of sex addict, and is going through withdrawals from not having enough sex.I agree to help her out with her problem.





What a nice guy!  ::lol:: 

The rest of that dream was crazy!  Great recall; that whole night of dreams is pretty amazing.

----------


## Caradon

> great vampire dream mate! totally envious, its better then any I have had.



I don't know you have had some pretty good ones. This one was pretty boring until that last part. Actually the whole dream had an intense feeling to it, even before the vampire stuff.




> It was sad at the end thought when your wife fell out the window



Well, I wasn't really emotionally attached. I was just kind of observing what happened from a movie perspective, without really any feelings about what was happening.





> thats nice  bet that was a good one to wake from



Yeah, kind of a strange but nice dream.






> ah! you had a Aquarium too! 
> 
> they are so great! I used to have one, I had loads of guppies and stuff you know the colourful ones. lol but you are right they really are alot of work



Yeah, I love aquariums to bad they are so much work. Maybe some day I'll get another one.





> I'm mad at that dog! Cool dream! (Well it started out good!)



Yeah, it was cool. The dog was actually barking at somebody that showed up at the house. So it was really that persons fault. Oh well.




> Why am I not surprised?



Yeah, It's been a while since I had a bear dream though. I was thinking about watching some bear shows.





> What a nice guy! 
> 
> The rest of that dream was crazy! Great recall; that whole night of dreams is pretty amazing.



Thanks, I was pretty surprised at all the dreams I remembered that night.
Not as much recall last night though.

----------


## Caradon

fragment
I have a very vague memory of fighting with some giant golem type creature. I think I was a golem as well. 

fire arms training
I'm taking a training course, on how to become a marksman. I have a rifle that looks like an AK 47, but it has a scope. It is actually just a b.b gun lol. The clip holds tons of b.b's. When I shoot things, there is a long delay before I hear this ding sound, from the b.b finally hitting the target. But it does not do any damage. The dream was just a lot of me practicing shooting at things.

Fragment
there was something about a cruise ship. I was just watching as it headed out on it's voyage. and people were waving to the shore, like in TITANIC.

church
I was at some really strange church, and this weird preacher arrived. I got into this really big verbal fight with the guy.

fraudulent surgeon
Somebody is telling  me about a surgery they had payed a lot of money for. And the doctor turned out to be a fake. the guy really messed him up, and then took his money and disappeared.

Todays Wild attempt
Partially Lucid, I man appears before me dressed like a bellboy from a fancy hotel.
He bows in greeting, and calls me by some strange exotic name. I can't remember the name now. I was actually Lucid enough at that point to to think about the situation, and wonder at the strange name. The bellboy opens a door, and motions for me to enter. I enter a long corridor, and the walls, ceiling, and floor, are tinged by a strange flickering blue light. At this point I become fully Lucid, and the awareness wakes me up.

----------


## Pancaka

Hey again. I still got a ton more to read (on yours alone) but I just wanted to get some done while I'm on and before I go to bed. It sucks. I had a cold for a week and a half and then on Sunday night, I get the flu and pinkeye :Pissed: . I haven't been able to sleep very much and when I did, I surprisingly had some good recall. I didn't take notes though, because I didn't want to get out of bed.

that waterfall dream was cool. It makes me think that if I re-read my DJ routinely I'll be able to do something like that.

----------


## mark

> fragment
> .



thats cool bet what you do remember of it is good





> fire arms training
> .



he he cool stuff even though it was only a BB gun still it sounds cool lol






> church
> .



 ::lol::  ha ha I can just picture that lol were there any people there to judge the situation?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> fire arms training
> I'm taking a training course, on how to become a marksman. I have a rifle that looks like an AK 47, but it has a scope. It is actually just a b.b gun lol. The clip holds tons of b.b's. When I shoot things, there is a long delay before I hear this ding sound, from the b.b finally hitting the target. But it does not do any damage. The dream was just a lot of me practicing shooting at things.



Haha. I had a dream that was _just_ like that, some time ago. We were training to be marksmen, but using b.b. guns. I used to be on the air rifle team, though, back in high school, so it didn't seem all that crazy. Hehe.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Sanquis

> Todays Wild attempt
> Partially Lucid, I man appears before me dressed like a bellboy from a fancy hotel.
> He bows in greeting, and calls me by some strange exotic name. I can't remember the name now. I was actually Lucid enough at that point to to think about the situation, and wonder at the strange name. The bellboy opens a door, and motions for me to enter. I enter a long corridor, and the walls, ceiling, and floor, are tinged by a strange flickering blue light. At this point I become fully Lucid, and the awareness wakes me up.



Damn, the _awareness_ woke you up? Do you mean you went 110% and realised that you were creating the "models","textures" and lighting around you? I used to do that, its irritating, you have to avoid being fully aware by being aware enough to realise that you have to not be too aware *takes deep breath*. Yeah. Anyways, nice (visually intence) WILD.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Todays Wild attempt
> Partially Lucid, I man appears before me dressed like a bellboy from a fancy hotel.
> He bows in greeting, and calls me by some strange exotic name. I can't remember the name now. I was actually Lucid enough at that point to to think about the situation, and wonder at the strange name. The bellboy opens a door, and motions for me to enter. I enter a long corridor, and the walls, ceiling, and floor, are tinged by a strange flickering blue light. At this point I become fully Lucid, and the awareness wakes me up.



Darn that dream started out really good.  Very strange atmosphere.  Maybe if you WILD again you can finish it?  Probably not, but the beginning was cool.

Hey I WILDed last night.  I still need to write it in my journal.

----------


## Caradon

> Hey again. I still got a ton more to read (on yours alone) but I just wanted to get some done while I'm on and before I go to bed. It sucks. I had a cold for a week and a half and then on Sunday night, I get the flu and pinkeye. I haven't been able to sleep very much and when I did, I surprisingly had some good recall. I didn't take notes though, because I didn't want to get out of bed.
> 
> that waterfall dream was cool. It makes me think that if I re-read my DJ routinely I'll be able to do something like that.



 Man, your getting it worse than all of  us! Well, at least you emembered your dreams!

You never know what can happen, when you read your journal in a dream lol.





> thats cool bet what you do remember of it is good
> 
> he he cool stuff even though it was only a BB gun still it sounds cool lol
> 
>  ha ha I can just picture that lol were there any people there to judge the situation?



Yeah that first dream I have some really wild images in my mind.

Yeah, the b.b gun was kind of fun. :smiley: 

Yeah, there was people in the church. It was kind of strange.




> Haha. I had a dream that was _just_ like that, some time ago. We were training to be marksmen, but using b.b. guns. I used to be on the air rifle team, though, back in high school, so it didn't seem all that crazy. Hehe.



That's cool you were on the air rifle team that must have been fun.

I had a good b.b. gun when I was a kid. And my brother has a semi- automatic Ak 47. He took me to the firing range a couple times, and let me play with it. I'm not really into guns, but it was kind of fun. Kind of funny, That's the only real gun I ever fired. I guess thats why they got combined in the dream.





> Damn, the _awareness_ woke you up? Do you mean you went 110% and realised that you were creating the "models","textures" and lighting around you? I used to do that, its irritating, you have to avoid being fully aware by being aware enough to realise that you have to not be too aware *takes deep breath*. Yeah. Anyways, nice (visually intence) WILD.



Hey, thank's for reading. I'm not really a good WILDER at all. I'm a DILDER. :smiley: 
But I seem to have a talent for WILDing into dream scenes. but, I wake up real easy. I only stay in them for a moment.

If I enter the scene fully Lucid I can sometimes stay in it for a little while longer. but when I enter the scene without Lucidity, I usually become Lucid after a few seconds. And the slight startlement of getting Lucid always wakes me up. Last night I did a reality check shortly after entering a scene, and that woke me up.





> Darn that dream started out really good. Very strange atmosphere. Maybe if you WILD again you can finish it? Probably not, but the beginning was cool.
> 
> Hey I WILDed last night. I still need to write it in my journal.



Yeah, that was interesting. It was like he opened the doorway into the dream for me. I had a wild recently that I didn't post. Where I was just watching the blackness of my vision. I portal suddenly appeared in my vision.
And I started to crawl through it. I was Lucid, and I was thinking that the dream world was on the other side of the portal, and that I would crawl into the dream scene. But as soon as I started thinking about how strange of an experience it was, I woke up.

Awesome you did a WILD! Looking forward to reading it!

----------


## Caradon

This dream needs a little background information.

There is a kid that is a Dream Views member. I don't think he has any idea who I am. His name is the gnome. I was looking at the post videos of yourself thread the other day.(It's really cool.) The gnome has some videos of himself juggling on there. And he is just awesome at it. you guys should check it out. Anyway, I do a little juggling myself. but I can only do a basic three ball juggling routine, in the standard way. I was thinking about sending him a PM, asking him if he can give me some tips on how to learn some new juggling tricks. Last night I had this crazy dream about it.

Juggling tips
I'm on Dream Views, and I send the gnome a PM, asking about new juggling tricks.
He returns my PM, and tells me about this place I have to go to. I have to go to some temple and study with these Sand-script monks, if I want to learn to juggle better.

So I go there, I just appear there in the dream. The place actually looks like an old abandoned subway station. dark tunnels and stuff. I tell the monks, I have come to train with them. There are these bricks laying all over the ground, and the tunnels are filled with them. One of the monks picks up two of the bricks. he smacks the corner of one brick, against the flat part of the second brick. And a beautiful musical note chimes out of it. 

The monk tells me that before I can learn the true art of juggling, I am going to have to spend the next two years of my life, learning to produce the musical notes out of these bricks. So I begin picking up bricks and smacking them together. At first I get nothing, but eventually I start to get notes out of them. And over a period of some time, I learn to get all different kinds of notes to ring out of the bricks.

But then, I somehow discover this secret of the monks. If you ring the correct sequence of notes from the bricks. A giant sacred, worm from deep beneath the earth will be summoned.(the dream starts to take on a DUNE theme.) When a worm is summoned, you can collect some kind of sacred magic or something from it. If you don't die in the process that is.(In DUNE, the worms created the spice, which gave people all sorts of strange mind powers.)

Next thing I know, I'm out on an open plain. It's kind of dark, there are a couple people with me. I'm not sure who they are. But I begin ringing the notes from the bricks, trying to summon a worm. Suddenly the ground begins to shake violently, like there is an earth quake. And I know a worm is coming. All of us are running around, not sure what to do, when The worm explodes straight up out of the earth. One of the people I'm with is swallowed whole. When the worm surfaces right below him. The worm is so huge, That as it continues rising from the earth, it is like this wide tower ascending into the sky. It's kind of scary. the length of the thing is seemingly endless.
But eventually it crashes to the ground, and burrows back under.

I don't remember doing it, but we had gotten what we needed from the worm somehow. And we need to make our escape back to an area where the worm can't burrow up and get us. A man appears with a map to some caves, which are solid stone. We should be safe there.

We begin making our way in the direction the map indicates. When not far off, I see some things that look like shadow creatures. I realize that these shadow creatures are some kind of guardians of the sacred worm magic or something. And they have an animal like shape to them. I begin to run, and the shadow creatures begin howling, and give chase. It's a very eerie sound. I see a trail, that looks like a place near my house. I begin running down it when my alarm clock goes off. I push snooze.

River bridge
I fall back  to sleep, and I find myself laying on this bridge over a river. I have a great view. The trees along the river are literally shimmering with a magical glow. And I'm so amazed at how the scene looks. I see a man floating down the river on an inner tube.
He looks up and recognizes me. He calls my name and waves.

I see this whirl pool in the river, and the man gets sucked into it. He gets pulled below the surface of the water. But a few feet farther down river, he pops up again. He is a little startled looking, but otherwise OK. Alarm goes off again.

Todays WILD attempt
I enter a public bathroom scene without Lucidity. I'm trying to hang my jacket on a hook. The hook is in a really strange abnormal place, and I'm having a hard time getting my jacket onto it. I wonder if that could be a dreamsign, and I do a reality check. The reality check wakes me up.

Note: I have had nights, where I have had a hard time falling asleep because I kept doing reality checks as soon as I entered dream scenes. And it would wake me up every time. It's kind of annoying when that happens lol.  ::lol::

----------


## raklet

Great recall on the juggling dream.  I thoroughly enjoyed that.  Great imagery and great story to go with it.  Cool.

----------


## Moonbeam

Caradon I didn't know you were a juggler too.  You should see if practicing in your dreams helps you IRL--Cusp's experiment.

----------


## Caradon

> Great recall on the juggling dream. I thoroughly enjoyed that. Great imagery and great story to go with it. Cool.



Thanks raklet, I appreciate that. Pretty funny how dreaming Of reading a PM on DV turned into all that. My imagination gets pretty out of control sometimes.





> Caradon I didn't know you were a juggler too. You should see if practicing in your dreams helps you IRL--Cusp's experiment.



That's a good idea, but first I need to learn the techniques to practice. I have no idea how to juggle more than three. But I'm confidant with a little practice, I could do more, if I understood how it's done.

Today I was hoping to really focus on getting Lucid all day at work.
But I only slept an hour and a half before I had to get up. And I had a really long day. It was hard to focus while being so tired. we'll see what happens tonight.

Not much for dreams. Had a dream where I was camping and climbing some cool tree. And some fragmented work dreams.

All I remember in my nap, is being at some fireworks show, and playing with bottle rockets.

I'll get caught up on some journals tomorrow. I have a few things I have to do, before crashing out tonight.

----------


## Sara

> Lucid Waterfall
> This is probably the most interesting way I have ever gotten Lucid. But I was woken up right away.



Wow, that was indeed a beautiful way you got lucid. Too bad it ended so soon.

What a great recall you had that night, I'm impressed!

And that juggling dream was very intriguing. Lol, practising 2 years to get notes out of the bricks. Really monk-like to tell such a thing  :smiley: 
I remember Cusp's juggling task and wanted to try it as well, but my lucids were absent in the period I was focussed on this task  :Sad:

----------


## mark

ah shame man I hate it when we hardly sleep  :Sad:  not onlydoes it get you down and destroy your recall it also makes it really hard to focus the next night. I hope things work out for ya tonight though

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I get my recall back and it seems others are losing it.  :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

> Wow, that was indeed a beautiful way you got lucid. Too bad it ended so soon.
> 
> What a great recall you had that night, I'm impressed!
> 
> And that juggling dream was very intriguing. Lol, practicing 2 years to get notes out of the bricks. Really monk-like to tell such a thing 
> I remember Cusp's juggling task and wanted to try it as well, but my lucids were absent in the period I was focused on this task



Thanks Sara! That Lucid was cool. What I meant by interesting though, was how I reentered a Lucid dream, that I was dreaming about reading in my journal.




> ah shame man I hate it when we hardly sleep  not only does it get you down and destroy your recall it also makes it really hard to focus the next night. I hope things work out for ya tonight though



Yeah, to little sleep does make it hard to focus the next day. But I often get better recall with less sleep. Like after a couple of days of getting between three to six hours at night. I'll suddenly get a ton of recall. But an hour and a half is a bit to short a time, even for me.




> I get my recall back and it seems others are losing it.



Glad to hear you got some recall back. Mines actually been pretty good for the most part lately.

Sorry I didn't get to the journals today guys. I found The gnomes juggling tutorial video, and I tried a trick he demonstrated. And I started learning it. I had so much fun learning a new juggling trick, that I got totally addicted and couldn't stop playing with my balls. :tongue2:  Even missed my nap because of it. ::?: 
But I'll make sure I get to them tomorrow for sure.

I had a lot of dreams last night, but hard to write most of them down. And I don't have much time now. One about a really cool haunted house. That was built like a labyrinth. Some more really weird Michael myers stuff. 

And one where I was riding a little mini bike down snowy trails. I hit a jump and got a little air, and went off the trail. I crashed into a snow bank, and wiped out in the snow.

I'm not counting on good recall tonight because of missing my nap, and losing a little dreaming focus because of the whole juggling thing. If it turns out to be to much of a distraction I'll probably stop doing it. 

I just want to be Lucid!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I can't wait to hear about your haunted house dream! I hope you post it in your DJ cause it sounds really cool!!

And, umm... I don't think this is an appropriate place to brag about not being able to stop playing with your balls.  :Cheeky:

----------


## mark

> Yeah, to little sleep does make it hard to focus the next day. But I often get better recall with less sleep. Like after a couple of days of getting between three to six hours at night. I'll suddenly get a ton of recall. But an hour and a half is a bit to short a time, even for me.



see its the opposite for me, I rarely get recall unless I sleep for more then 6 hours. Thats why I hardly remember anything on work nights lol 






> I got totally addicted and couldn't stop playing with my balls. Even missed my nap because of it.



 ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh:: 
ha ha sorry man I couldnt help it that line was just priceless ha ha!

 I am looking forward to reading these dreams mate  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> I can't wait to hear about your haunted house dream! I hope you post it in your DJ cause it sounds really cool!!
> 
> And, umm... I don't think this is an appropriate place to brag about not being able to stop playing with your balls.



That was a cool dream, but I don't remember it in a way that's easy to describe.

LOL yeah, I forgot that my journal was still PG13. :smiley: 





> see its the opposite for me, I rarely get recall unless I sleep for more then 6 hours. Thats why I hardly remember anything on work nights lol.



Hey, if you can you should try what I do. When you get home from work, take a short nap. Then later when you go to sleep you should get more REM time. And your mind will be a little more alert so you can remember easier.

That's the main reason I try to always take naps. When I don't, I almost never remember much at night. But I know, that doesn't work for everyone.  It's worth a try though.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> That was a cool dream, but I don't remember it in a way that's easy to describe.
> 
> LOL yeah, I forgot that my journal was still PG13.



That stinks about the recall on the dream  :Sad:  Get me all excited and then let me down...  gosh...  :tongue2: 

And as for your journal being  PG13... that's ok. Some of the dreams I've had, my journal's like Rated R times 123385837238843239747987534

----------


## meggyfayephotography

PS- that was a horrible exaggeration on the ratedness of my dream journal.

----------


## Caradon

I had better recall than I thought I was going to last night. And I almost beat my dry spell. I recognized an animal attack as a dreamsign! ::banana:: 

Attack of the little white dog ::lol:: 
I'm on a long road country road with my dog, and it's covered with snow. I have a tennis ball and I throw it. My dog doesn't go after it though.(My dog is not on a leash, that's a dreamsign right there.) So I run down the road to get the ball myself.

I pick up the ball, and off to the side of the road I can see this little whit dog laying there. It looks like it's dead to me. I feel bad for it, because I think it must have been hit by a car. But then I'm pleased to see it get up. The dog walks over to me, and starts barking at me. I reach down, I don't remember why, to pet it or something. And the thing bites my hand. And it actually hurts a little. I guess I didn't learn my lesson, because I reach down again and I get bit again.

This time I get pissed off, and I pick that little dog up and throw it. It hits the ground and rolls, then lays still. I notice now, that it's body looks all bloated. It's laying on it's back with it's legs sticking straight up.  I think,"man, there really was something wrong with that dog." I'm now afraid that it had rabies or something.

I look at my hand to see if it broke the skin. And I see that my hand is cut open from it's teeth. "Oh great I have to get to the doctor, And make sure I don't get rabies." That's when I think,"wait a minute, This is an animal attack! I wonder if I could be dreaming."  So I do a reality check! But the same moment I pinch my nose I wake up. :Sad:  I'm just glad I recognized that dreamsign though.

Grizzly maze
I can't remember the beginning of this dream. There was some stuff going on that I can't remember. But I'm outside in some swampy wilderness area. I see these huge piles off food along the edge of the water. The first thing I think of, is that somebody put the food there to attract bears.

I continue walking, I think I'm trying to get  back home. I walk through some water, then start going up a slight incline. There is movement behind me. I look back, and I see two huge brown shapes rise out of the water behind me. "Crap, bears!" But it's OK, because they go towards the food, which is in the opposite direction from me.

I continue up the incline, I now have a staff in my hand, one end of the staff is in flames. A ways into the woods, I see quite a frightening site.(though I'm really not all that scared.) There is a giant grizzly, and I mean giant! crashing through the trees. It's walking upright on it's hind legs. And it's head is towering over the tops of the tallest trees! It's like a bear version of King Kong, or Godzilla. And I think,"I bet his is going to give me some scary bear dreams." ::?: 

I look around, and there are grizzlies everywhere. I must be surrounded by hundreds of them. There are also these low walls about waist high all around me now. It's like a huge Labyrinth. I'm ducking down behind the walls, as I make my way along. trying to avoid being seen by any of the bears. But, I know it's just a matter of time before I'm going to have to fight one off, with my flaming staff. But, every time a bear gets close enough to me. There just happens to be a perfect section of wall to duck behind.
And I always manage to just barely avoid being seen by the bears.

I come to a section of open water, with these soft square shaped cushions set at intervals perfect for using to cross the water. The cushion things are black on top, and the sides are white. I start trying to jump from one to the other, but they are so flimsy that I just sink into the water anyway. And I'm getting my feet went. I don't think I ever made it across before waking up, because the last thing I remember is jumping those things.

I can't believe I wasn't more scared during that bear dream. The whole time I had the feeling like I was in a video game or something though. So I guess that kept me from getting scared. Normally bears scare the crap out of me in dreams. Like few things can.

I had more dreams, but those were the easiest ones to describe.

----------


## Caradon

> PS- that was a horrible exaggeration on the ratedness of my dream journal.



LOL, some of the journals are rated XXX. I don't really get to many sex dreams. But when I do, I don't like writing to many details.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> That's when I think,"wait a minute, This is an animal attack! I wonder if I could be dreaming."  So I do a reality check! But the same moment I pinch my nose I wake up. I'm just glad I recognized that dreamsign though.



IT'S ABOUT TIME!





> And I think,"I bet his is going to give me some scary bear dreams."



*shakes head* Oy... I think the bear bit you in the proverbial ass!

----------


## mark

> Attack of the little white dog






ha ha classic caradon right there lol!

that was great I laughed at the dream  ::bowdown::  lol especially when you threw it ans it was lying with its legs sticking up ha ha





> Grizzly maze



 
 ::shock::  holy crap that must have been one huge bear!! 

 your new avatar is influencing your dreams? which by the way I love it lol its so totally you lol

----------


## Sara

Yeah, Caradon got his bears back! And how  ::shock:: 
Wow, that would have scared me to death  :Eek: 

LOL, that white attacking dog dream was so funny.
Interesting that you felt pain in your dream, that's quite unusual, I think.

----------


## Pancaka

> see its the opposite for me, I rarely get recall unless I sleep for more then 6 hours. Thats why I hardly remember anything on work nights lol



 I've heard that the last REM cycle kicks in after about 6 1/2 hours and is the one you recall the most.

FUCK YEAH!!! GRIZZLIES!!! That was a funny dream and I LOOOVVE the new Avi.

----------


## Caradon

> IT'S ABOUT TIME!



I did start recognizing animal attacks as dream signs before.  After I got Lucid and confronted that bull, The animal attacks stopped for a long time. So that threw me off recognizing more of them





> *shakes head* Oy... I think the bear bit you in the proverbial ass!



I wish one of them would have tried to rip my head off.

It didn't really turn into an animal attack, because none of them ever ended up noticing me.

The important thing, is that I was thinking about dreaming while in a dream.  it Just meant I was close to getting Lucid. Which I did last night. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> ha ha classic caradon right there lol!
> 
> that was great I laughed at the dream  lol especially when you threw it ans it was lying with its legs sticking up ha ha



 Yeah that was a pretty funny one. ::lol:: 







> holy crap that must have been one huge bear!!



Yeah, it was crazy big. I hope I see more like that. :tongue2:  




> your new avatar is influencing your dreams? which by the way I love it lol its so totally you lol



Thanks for commenting on the new avatar.

I actually had the dream before I changed it. But the day before I was thinking about changing it to something with bears, and I was browsing bear stuff on the internet. So I'm sure that caused the dream. But the dream made up my mind to change it. And I love that sig picture. All that bear needs is a fishing pole lol.





> Yeah, Caradon got his bears back! And how 
> Wow, that would have scared me to death



yeah, I'm pretty surprised I was so calm in that dream. Usually I get so scared during bear dreams.




> LOL, that white attacking dog dream was so funny.
> Interesting that you felt pain in your dream, that's quite unusual, I think.



Yeah, I've felt mild pain before in none Lucid dreams. But it is pretty unusual for me. It never happens when I'm Lucid, I guess because when Lucid, I know I don't have to feel any pain.

Just that one time when I got shocked trying to dive into the TV set. That didn't feel to good lol. But it wasn't horrible. More of a surprise than anything else.





> I've heard that the last REM cycle kicks in after about 6 1/2 hours and is the one you recall the most.



Well it is generally true, that the longer you sleep, the longer and more frequent the REM cycles occur. But there are ways of altering that. Like taking naps for instance. And the REM rebound effect. I almost never sleep six hours at once. Just on my days off sometimes. I generally, sleep between one to three hours when I get home from work. And before I go to work, I sleep between One and five hours.

The night I had all that recall with that vampire dream, and the Lucid waterfall. I only slept three hours, maybe a little less.




> FUCK YEAH!!! GRIZZLIES!!! That was a funny dream and I LOOOVVE the new Avi.



Thanks, I'm glad you guys like my new bear pictures. :smiley:  I decided to try something a little different than my usual this time. And the bears fit well with my dreams.

----------


## Caradon

Last night after getting off the computer I started practicing my juggling again. I only intended to do it for a few minutes, but I was really getting into it. So I ended up staying up to late. Another three hour or less night. But I got Lucid. ::banana::  It's nothing much to read about though. But I had fun. :smiley: 

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/ March/4/2008
Lucid Dream # 13 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity

I just remember being at home, When I suddenly realize I'm dreaming. There isn't a lot to tell, I levitate into the air, and fly around the house a little bit. Float up near the ceiling and slide a hand along it. I spend a couple of minutes or so levitating around the house, when I have a false awakening. That's all I really remember. Though there wasn't much to write about, it was good enough to count. :smiley: 

I remember I was dreaming about telling somebody about the Lucid I just had, and explaining false awakenings to them. I told them, that a lot of times Lucid Dreamers have false awakenings because they start to think about the possibility of waking up.
So that can cause the dreamer to dream that they wake up.


Water city
I'm in this strange city that exists on water. The streets are actually water, and people get around in boats. I'm driving this boat that is like a yacht. There is this building that starts to sink into the water. This Woman is panicking.  I'm trying to get her attention so she will get on my boat. She is running around looking for a baby or something though.

Elevator fragment
I get in an elevator, and the whole time I'm riding the elevator, I'm watching to see if something crazy happens. Like if it falls or starts going to fast. (basically watching for the dreamsign.) But strangely enough nothing happens. ( to bad I didn't do a reality check. Even though I've still bee doing a lot of RC's, I have had a hard time remembering to do them lately.

Crazy family member
I go to this insane asylum to visit a family member who is locked up there.(don't have one there in real life. lol.) :tongue2:  I question whether the person should still be there. The doctor gives me this file to read about all the crazy stuff the person has been doing.
I tell the doctor that he is probably just so bored from being locked up, that he is just doing crazy things to entertain himself.

There is more to the dream but I don't remember it that well.

Basketball
Just a fun dream about playing basketball. I was really good, and making all sorts of three point shots. Nobody could touch me.

I used to play basketball as a kid. I'm pretty tall, and I was the tallest kid in the league.
I had quite an advantage, and I was a good shot. My team won more than lost. :tongue2: 
Though I sucked at handling the ball. Most of our plays consisted of getting me open near the net. then they passed me the ball and I made the score. And because I was so tall, I could get most of the rebounds. from missed shots. So the opposing team only got one chance to score most times. If they missed, I would be there to catch the ball. and make another play. ::lol:: 

So every once in a while I dream about playing.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> The important thing, is that I was thinking about dreaming while in a dream.  it Just meant I was close to getting Lucid. Which I did last night.



Lol that's what I meant about the bear biting you in the proverbial ass, silly! 





> I used to play basketball as a kid. I'm pretty tall, and I was the tallest kid in the league.
> I had quite an advantage, and I was a good shot. My team won more than lost.
> Though I sucked at handling the ball. Most of our plays consisted of getting me open near the net. then they passed me the ball and I made the score. And because I was so tall, I could get most of the rebounds. from missed shots. So the opposing team only got one chance to score most times. If they missed, I would be there to catch the ball. and make another play.:lol
> So every once in a while I dream about playing.



You're very modest about basketball like my bf is about when he used to play football in high school. "Our team sucked but I was the best player on the team. Blah blah blah." Lol.  :tongue2:  But do you want to know what's even more funny? He's a huge superman fan... like more than a normal person should be. He often has dreams that he's a super hero. He dressed up as superman and ran a marathon like that. And he even registered as Clark Kent. I think he told me he came in like forth place and they sent him a letter in the mail congradulating him and it was actually addressed to Clark Kent. Ok, enough spaming your DJ lol. 

Good to see you had that many dreams on such few hours of sleep!

----------


## Caradon

> You're very modest about basketball like my bf is about when he used to play football in high school. "Our team sucked but I was the best player on the team. Blah blah blah." Lol.



Well, other than the fact that I was a pretty good shooter, and I could get rebounds easy, because I was so much taller than the others. I pretty much sucked at it lol. I let the rest of the team do all the work with the ball. Every time I got the ball, I would either shoot it, or pass it to somebody else that could handle it better.

they were some good times though. 

Funny about your superman boyfriend.

I like super hero stuff too, but I wouldn't go that far with it.

----------


## Sara

> Last night after getting off the computer I started practicing my juggling again. I only intended to do it for a few minutes, but I was really getting into it. So I ended up staying up to late. Another three hour or less night. But I got Lucid. It's nothing much to read about though. But I had fun.



Haha, you're addicted to your balls now  :wink2: 





> I just remember being at home, When I suddenly realize I'm dreaming. There isn't a lot to tell, I levitate into the air, and fly around the house a little bit. Float up near the ceiling and slide a hand along it. I spend a couple of minutes or so levitating around the house, when I have a false awakening. That's all I really remember. Though there wasn't much to write about, it was good enough to count.



Not that much written, but sounds like a plain fun lucid  ::D: 





> I remember I was dreaming about telling somebody about the Lucid I just had, and explaining false awakenings to them.



Oh, the irony of those dreams...





> Water city
> I'm in this strange city that exists on water. The streets are actually water, and people get around in boats.



Haha, that's not strange, that's Venice.
Oh well, Venice IS a bit strange  ::D:  They have more water-streets than normal ones. Have you ever been there/seen it?





> Elevator fragment



Another try of you mind to get you lucid. But nah, failed  :Sad: 
Elevators CAN be very weird in dreams. In my case they are often extremely big.






> Basketball



Nice thing to be tall then  :smiley: 
I sucked at handling the ball PLUS I was the shortest in my class  :Sad: 
Good thing I had the excuse of being a girl  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

> Haha, you're addicted to your balls now



 Yes, I find playing with them is both fun and relaxing. ::D: 




> Not that much written, but sounds like a plain fun lucid



Yeah, it felt so good to be Lucid after getting sick ruined things for me.
I was on such a roll before I got sick!





> Oh, the irony of those dreams...



Yeah, so often after I have a Lucid. In my next dream I'll be telling somebody about it. I need to recognize that as a dreamsign.





> Haha, that's not strange, that's Venice.
> Oh well, Venice IS a bit strange  They have more water-streets than normal ones. Have you ever been there/seen it?



Yeah, that's right. It was supposed to be Venice in my dream!
But I couldnt' think of the name of the place lol. So I just described it like that. ::lol:: 

I've never been there, but I've seen it on TV. And I played a Tomb Raider game, where a whole level of the game was adventuring through Venice.





> Another try of you mind to get you lucid. But nah, failed 
> Elevators CAN be very weird in dreams. In my case they are often extremely big.



Yeah, as a teenager I had many recurring falling elevator dreams. I learned to recognize them as dreamsigns. So that as soon as an elevator would start to act crazy, I would become Lucid instantly. After a few times of that though. I never had an elevator dream ever again. :Sad:  until just recently, I had a couple of them. I hope it's something that's going to continue. ::D: 




> Nice thing to be tall then 
> I sucked at handling the ball PLUS I was the shortest in my class 
> Good thing I had the excuse of being a girl



Yeah, I was able to give the illusion of being a good player. :smiley:  But, I added just the right ingredient, to an otherwise pretty good team. So we ended up winning the championship. And I got a trophy. :smiley: 

It must have been a lot harder for you being in that situation. :Sad: 
As long as you had fun though. The first team I was on, we lost all the time lol. But I had a blast, I didn't care.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/March/5/2008
Lucid Dream # 14 of 2008
Malfunctioning device dreamsign noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity
Basic Lucid task attempted

I'm driving my car, on my way to work. It's early morning, and the sun isn't up yet. I notice That my headlights are not on. I push on the headlight switch but nothing happens.(I've had some real life issues with my headlights going out on me. But I recently got it fixed.) I smack it hard. still nothing more than a flicker. I try the high beam lever, still nothing. I decide to pull over before I get pulled over by a cop. I get out of the car, and look at the front headlights, while reaching into the car and messing with the switch. (I must have extra long arms now in order to do that lol.) I get the headlights to flicker, and then they come on. But they are really dim, like a flashlight with low batteries. And they give off no light at all.

I now remember a recent  dream I had, where I had the same type of dim headlights occur. So I pinch my nose, and I can breath. Instantly Lucid. :boogie: the first thing I experience is relief that my headlights are not really messed up again. Second, is the joy of being Lucid again. Third, is the comprehension that I no longer need to continue on my way to work. :smiley:   I notice that I'm wearing a heavy jacket. I don't feel like wearing it in my dream, so I take it off and drop it on the ground.

The weather is kind of nasty though. It's rainy, and I actually feel cold without my jacket on. I think about putting the jacket back on. But defiantly, I refuse to let the dream control me in that way. I know I don't have to feel cold if I don't want to.
As soon as I stop thinking about it, I don't notice the cold anymore. 

I walk out into the street, leap into the air, and begin to fly. I notice all the colorful traffic lights at different intersections along the road. I remember that there are many tasks that I have planned. I try to think of what the first priority was. Then I remember, prove I'm indestructible. So I land, and the first thing that comes to mind, is to let a car run me over. Should be easy enough to find  moving vehicles in a dream right?

Not this time, the city is lifeless! Nothing is moving but the occasional changing traffic lights. All the windows in the houses are dark. So I decide, that maybe if I invade one of these houses, I will wake up and piss off some DC's, and they will try to kill me or something. And I will let them try.

I run across the nearest yard, and leap into the air. Diving headfirst with my hands out in front of me like a diver, into the nearest window of the house. My hands penetrate the glass, and I can feel the glass smoothly slide along my body, as I pass flawlessly through it.

I find myself on like a three season porch. Still no people, or nothing going on here.
So I decide to go through the wall, into the next room. I put my hands together, palms facing outwards. Then push my hands into the wall. They sink right in. Then I pull my hands apart, tearing a huge hole in the wall. But, I have not dug all the way through. I begin repeating the process, trying to dig a tunnel through the wall.( Didn't even consider trying to use the door lol.)

Before I can get through the wall though, I wake up. :Sad: 

So, no completed task this time. It was a fun try though. :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

lol nice one with the wall. I still don't have that kind of dream control.

----------


## Caradon

> lol nice one with the wall. I still don't have that kind of dream control.



Thanks, I actually have not tried phasing through things since I started relearning to Lucid Dream. Practicing that, was one of the tasks on my priority list. I did it last night without even thinking about it. :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> I did it last night without even thinking about it.



 ::bowdown::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

lol using a door is overrated anyway! good attempt at trying to complete your own personal tasks!

----------


## mark

indeed that was a fun lucid, its strange but I sometimes like that cold feeling in dreams kind of make s a tingley feeling lol

The dead city reminds me of something from I Am Legend or 28 Days later...or atleast thats how I pictured it.

Cool how you made your own doorway lol  ::bowdown::

----------


## Caradon

> 



 :smiley: 





> lol using a door is overrated anyway! good attempt at trying to complete your own personal tasks!



Thanks, I was trying to do the basic task of the month. But managed to do a Little bit of personal tasking in the process.





> indeed that was a fun lucid, its strange but I sometimes like that cold feeling in dreams kind of make s a tingley feeling lol.



Yeah, I know what you mean, sometimes it feels quite refreshing. But this time, it was kind of an uncomfortable cold.




> The dead city reminds me of something from I Am Legend or 28 Days later...or atleast thats how I pictured it.



In a way it was kind of like that. I never did see any other living thing.
I had the impression though, That it was just because of the time of day. Everyone was still sleeping, and nobody was out and about.




> Cool how you made your own doorway lol



Thanks, pretty funny. ::lol::  I don't know what came over me. I just wanted to get into that house as quickly as possible and find some way to complete the task. I wish I would have thought of getting back into my car. And making a new door by driving the car through the wall of the house lol.

I just rush wrote a couple dreams in my paper journal today. I don't have much time. I have to be up at 4 am, and I'm hoping to get at least three or four hours of sleep tonight.  Lol That would be sleeping in, compared to the last two nights.

----------


## mark

> In a way it was kind of like that. I never did see any other living thing.
> I had the impression though, That it was just because of the time of day. Everyone was still sleeping, and nobody was out and about..



ahh I see, still it must have a strange sight. I mean to see a whole city practically dead.





> Thanks, pretty funny. I don't know what came over me. I just wanted to get into that house as quickly as possible and find some way to complete the task. I wish I would have thought of getting back into my car. And making a new door by driving the car through the wall of the house lol..



he he still I must commend your originality I would never have thought of anything like that





> I just rush wrote a couple dreams in my paper journal today. I don't have much time. I have to be up at 4 am, and I'm hoping to get at least three or four hours of sleep tonight. Lol That would be sleeping in, compared to the last two nights.



 ::shock::  ah man your gonna be tired! I dont envy that, how come your up so early?

----------


## Caradon

Yay, I saw that Moonbeam is back. ::banana:: 

I work at 5 am on the weekends Mark. That's why I have to get up so early.
Yeah, I was tired today, sucked. I didn't get to sleep in, my three or four hours like I wanted.  ::lol::  I ended up with the third less than two hour night in a row. And I have even less time tonight because of stupid daylight savings, I had to set my clock an hour ahead.

The only dream I remember from last night, is that Moonbeam was back with a ton of Lucids to share. :smiley: 

And because of being so tired, I didn't remember anything from my nap really.
Something about a big tent. and something about swimming in the ocean.

Tried WILDING into my nap. I entered a scene without Lucidity. I was walking across a parking lot, when I slipped and fell backwards. As if slipping on a banana peel. It startled me awake.

I've had this slipping and falling backwards thing happen often when trying to WILD. I saw a thread on the forum once, discussing that very phenomenon. I guess it happens to a lot of people. Some type of SP effect or something.

Due to getting so little sleep I'm going to get off the computer. because I have a few things that need doing. Hopefully I can get a little more than two hours tonight.

If you see this Moonbeam, good to see your back. :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yay, I saw that Moonbeam is back.



Well it's nice to be missed!  I'm glad to be back.





> And I have even less time tonight because of stupid daylight savings, I had to set my clock an hour ahead.



I hate this weekend.  First I travel all day on Saturday, losing an hour in the process by changing time zones, then we lose another hour tonight!  ::furious:: 





> The only dream I remember from last night, is that Moonbeam was back with a ton of Lucids to share.



 :Sad:  I wish!  





> Tried WILDING into my nap. I entered a scene without Lucidity. I was walking across a parking lot, when I slipped and fell backwards. As if slipping on a banana peel. It startled me awake.



That kind of sounds like times when I first go to sleep, and I'm dreaming of walking up steps or something, and I trip and wake myself up.  Must be one of those jerks that happen.





> Due to getting so little sleep I'm going to get off the computer. because I have a few things that need doing. Hopefully I can get a little more than two hours tonight.



Hey I hope you have a good night's sleep!





> If you see this Moonbeam, good to see your back.



Thanks!  I'm hoping for one of your bears to get me lucid!  I saw Sara and O both dreamed of bears.  In Denver there was a giant blue bear, like 4 or 5 stories tall, standing and looking in thru a window of the conference center.  I did an RC everytime I saw it.

----------


## Pancaka

> Hey I hope you have a good night's sleep!



I hope we all do  ::D: .






> Thanks!  I'm hoping for one of your bears to get me lucid!



Once again, I hope it's the same for us all.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> And I have even less time tonight because of stupid daylight savings, I had to set my clock an hour ahead.



I blame "President" Bush. Daylight savings is TWO WEEKS EARLY this year, and in the fall it was early as well. His attempts at preserving electricity or some crap like that. 

Sleep well tonight, dear!

----------


## Pancaka

> I blame "President" Bush. Daylight savings is TWO WEEKS EARLY this year, and in the fall it was early as well. His attempts at preserving electricity or some crap like that. 
> 
> Sleep well tonight, dear!



I don't mean to spark a discussion on politics, but seriously...Bush is the least intellectual president we've ever had (and that's what counts!). Bush may just be the least intellectual _citizen_ we've ever had.

----------


## Sara

> A Lucid Dream
> 
> 
> I now remember a recent  dream I had, where I had the same type of dim headlights occur. So I pinch my nose, and I can breath. Instantly Lucid.the first thing I experience is relief that my headlights are not really messed up again. Second, is the joy of being Lucid again. Third, is the comprehension that I no longer need to continue on my way to work.



And that's the best thing that can happen, realising you don't need to go to work  ::mrgreen:: 





> The weather is kind of nasty though. It's rainy, and I actually feel cold without my jacket on. I think about putting the jacket back on. But defiantly, I refuse to let the dream control me in that way. I know I don't have to feel cold if I don't want to.
> As soon as I stop thinking about it, I don't notice the cold anymore.



There was a question somewhere, about whether it ever rains in your dreams. I've never consciously experienced any rain, it's funny you had it in your lucid.





> So I land, and the first thing that comes to mind, is to let a car run me over. Should be easy enough to find  moving vehicles in a dream right?
> 
> Not this time, the city is lifeless! Nothing is moving but the occasional changing traffic lights.



Argh, where are the annoying DC's when you need them to kill you  :wink2: 





> I run across the nearest yard, and leap into the air. Diving headfirst with my hands out in front of me like a diver, into the nearest window of the house. My hands penetrate the glass, and I can feel the glass smoothly slide along my body, as I pass flawlessly through it.



Very smooth  ::D: 





> So I decide to go through the wall, into the next room. I put my hands together, palms facing outwards. Then push my hands into the wall. They sink right in. Then I pull my hands apart, tearing a huge hole in the wall. But, I have not dug all the way through. I begin repeating the process, trying to dig a tunnel through the wall.( Didn't even consider trying to use the door lol.)



Haha, you make a hole in the wall, instead of just phasing through? That's an original approach  :smiley: 

Sounds like you had a lot of fun again!

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey I missed your lucid before.  That's weird there weren't any DC's around; that happens to me some time.  Nice control and "window-diving".

Caradon, I got bears night before last, but not last night.  I'm gonna keep working on it.

----------


## Caradon

> Well it's nice to be missed! I'm glad to be back.
> 
> I hate this weekend. First I travel all day on Saturday, losing an hour in the process by changing time zones, then we lose another hour tonight! 
> 
>  I wish! 
> 
> That kind of sounds like times when I first go to sleep, and I'm dreaming of walking up steps or something, and I trip and wake myself up. Must be one of those jerks that happen.
> 
> Hey I hope you have a good night's sleep!
> ...



That sucks about daylight savings and the time zone! You cam back on the wrong day lol. At least you don't work Sundays.

Yeah, my falling down thing is probably the same as that.

My sleep still sucked, and I'm totally out of whack because of it. but I should be able to get things back to normal now.

I'm really surprised by what you said about that giant bear standing! Was it anything like the bear in this grizzly maze dream?

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1115 


If so, thats the second time I had a dream related to something on your trip when you were gone.

Remember when you went on that tree canopy walk? And I had that flying tree canopy Lucid? 





> I hope we all do .
> 
> Once again, I hope it's the same for us all.



It's getting better. :smiley: 





> I blame "President" Bush. Daylight savings is TWO WEEKS EARLY this year, and in the fall it was early as well. His attempts at preserving electricity or some crap like that.



Well at least it's over now for a while. I don't mind falling back an hour in the fall. It's springing ahead that sucks.




> Sleep well tonight, dear!



Thanks, I don't think I slept at all that night though lol. I just layed there for a couple of hours and then my alarm clock went off. lol Then I went and worked another ten hour shift.

I had some bad insomnia for a couple nights there.





> I don't mean to spark a discussion on politics, but seriously...Bush is the least intellectual president we've ever had (and that's what counts!). Bush may just be the least intellectual _citizen_ we've ever had.



Don't worry, I don't discuss politics. I don't like to worrying about things like that, that are completely out of my control.

 It's funny when they have these political news shows. And the people on the show are getting pissed of at each other and interrupting each other all animated like. trying to say that they are right about their views or what ever.

 I have to wonder why they think there opinions even matter? It's not like anything will be changed by what they say on the show, or that Anyone in the government is even listening to a word they are saying lol. 





> And that's the best thing that can happen, realizing you don't need to go to work 
> 
> There was a question somewhere, about whether it ever rains in your dreams. I've never consciously experienced any rain, it's funny you had it in your lucid.
> 
> Argh, where are the annoying DC's when you need them to kill you 
> 
> Very smooth 
> 
> Haha, you make a hole in the wall, instead of just phasing through? That's an original approach 
> ...



Yeah, I get rain and wind all the time in dreams. Lucid or not.  I'll look for the link to a fun Lucid I had where it was raining the whole time. And post it in your journal where your sure to see it. :smiley: 

And going through that wall lol. I wasn't even thinking about what I was doing. That's just they way it was working out and I went with it.

Once when I tried phasing through a door. The door exploded  into shards. I was like oh well, at least I'm through it now. ::lol:: 





> Hey I missed your lucid before. That's weird there weren't any DC's around; that happens to me some time. Nice control and "window-diving".
> 
> Caradon, I got bears night before last, but not last night. I'm gonna keep working on it.



Yeah, that window diving was cool. when I think about it, I can still feel the way that glass felt, as it slid over my body.

I saw that bear dream. I forgot to comment on that one though. ::?:  Don't worry about not recognizing it as a dreamsign. I don't even recognize them as that, very often. ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

Recall wasn't the best, because of having to much on my mind the last couple days. I had  a couple vivid dreams in the morning, But with a little to personal of content to post. Nothing bad, just stuff I would be embarrassed sharing. So I'll post these wild attempts.

Wild attempt # 1
I enter a scene where I'm driving down a road without Lucidity. and I start driving out of control and spinning the car though some crazy traffic. As I become Lucid I wake up.

Attempt # 2
I see an image of this plastic mug I have from Alaska. Somebody got it for me on a trip there. I'm Lucid, and  it's kind of like an HI image. There are bears on the mug in real life, but they are not pictures of real bears. they look more like cartoons. On the dream mug. The bears become animated, and are running around the sides of the cup as if I'm watching a cartoon. I just watch it for a few moments before waking up.

Attempt # 3
dream reentry/wild

I wake up from a dream, and go right back to sleep. Seconds after reentering the dream I become Lucid spontaneously, and it wakes me up.

Attempt # 4
I enter a work dream. and after a moment I do a random reality check. And it wakes me up.

Attempt # 5
I'm laying on my bed on my back, trying to WILD. I've been laying there for some time. I decide to do a reality check just for the hell of it, to help remind me to do it in my dream. But when I pinch my nose, I can breath! Very surprised, I wake up.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm really surprised by what you said about that giant bear standing! Was it anything like the bear in this grizzly maze dream?



 ::lol::  Well....it was blue...here is the google image search for it: http://images.search.yahoo.com/[email protected]@






> If so, thats the second time I had a dream related to something on your trip when you were gone.
> 
> Remember when you went on that tree canopy walk? And I had that flying tree canopy Lucid?



Hey, that is weird...next time I'll try to project and see if you can get even more.  :smiley: 





> I had some bad insomnia for a couple nights there.



I really hate that. :tongue2:  Glad it didn't last long, but that's long enough when you're working 10 hour days.





> Once when I tried phasing through a door. The door exploded into shards. I was like oh well, at least I'm through it now.



I'd be happy with that!





> I saw that bear dream. I forgot to comment on that one though. Don't worry about not recognizing it as a dreamsign. I don't even recognize them as that, very often.



Here is a video for you; maybe you saw it already.  WARNING:  Graphic; may cause disturbing dreams! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dopLg4SqzpA

----------


## Pancaka

> But when I pinch my nose, I can breath! Very surprised, I wake up.



 ::shock::  trippy. At least you're pretty good at initiating the WILD.





> Well....it was blue...here is the google image search for it: http://images.search.yahoo.com/[email protected]@



 I had to do a reality check when you talked about that. "A giant blue bear? In real life!?" *pinches nose*





> Here is a video for you; maybe you saw it already.  WARNING:  Graphic; may cause disturbing dreams! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dopLg4SqzpA



As many times I watch it, it's still funny  ::laughtillhurts:: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VbuXFqCkOI

----------


## Caradon

[quote=Moonbeam;727588] ::lol::  Well....it was blue...here is the google image search for it: http://images.search.yahoo.com/[email protected]@

Oh my god, that was it! only mine wasn't blue. But that looks like the exact same size!





> Here is a video for you; maybe you saw it already. WARNING: Graphic; may cause disturbing dreams! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dopLg4SqzpA



Holy crap, that was the scariest bear attack ever!  ::rolllaugh:: 

Thanks for posting that. That was great!

----------


## Caradon

> trippy. At least you're pretty good at initiating the WILD.



Yeah, kind of ironic. I can wild into dreams so easy, but can't get anything out of it, but a few fascinating moments.

----------


## Moonbeam

[quote=Caradon;727608Oh my god, that was it! only mine wasn't blue. But that looks like the exact same size![/quote]

 ::shock::  I don't know if I want to see that in a dream.  Maybe, if it's blue.

OK!  Bears tonight!  Brown, black, or otherwise!

----------


## Pancaka

> I don't know if I want to see that in a dream.  Maybe, if it's blue.
> 
> OK!  Bears tonight!  Brown, black, or otherwise!



How about koalas?  :wink2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Good Lord! Between the blue bear, and the two videos... I just can't stop laughing!!! I loved that video you posted the link for Moonbeam! When the guy ran up and started fighting the bear, all I could think of was Caradon doing that!! 

Caradon, is your real name John West? Cause that would make a whole lotta sense... 

 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lmao::   ::lmao::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Sara

Whoehahahaa, because of the warning, I didn't dare to watch, thanks to the other comments I did take a look  :wink2: 
LOL, I saw this commercial on TV here. 

Caradon = John West  ::lmao::  ::laughhard:: 

BTW: how do you wake up from WILD attempts, I mostly end up falling asleep normally  :Sad:

----------


## mark

hey man nice one on the wild with the cup, I see what you mean when you say they become animated. That is really cool I will have to look into that like

----------


## Caradon

> I don't know if I want to see that in a dream. Maybe, if it's blue.
> 
> OK! Bears tonight! Brown, black, or otherwise!



It was actually pretty cool.
I think I had bears at some point. I just remember waking up from a dream and knowing there were bears involved. But I can't remember what it was now. I watched that Timothy Treadwell Movie last night. You know, people gave that movie a lot of bad reviews. But I really like it. Granted the guy was quite a weirdo, but it's a pretty sad story really. And some pretty cool video of the bears and foxes. 




> Good Lord! Between the blue bear, and the two videos... I just can't stop laughing!!! I loved that video you posted the link for Moonbeam! When the guy ran up and started fighting the bear, all I could think of was Caradon doing that!!



LOL yeah, I was expecting something scary to happen. Then that guy ran up and jumped on the bear. I was like, why would anybody ever do that? Then that bear started doing round house kicks and stuff.  ::lol:: 

I've been able to use TK to completely control the actions of DC's like they were puppets before. I'd love to do that with a bear and see if I could recreate that video in a dream.

No, not john West lol. ::lol::  Maybe I should change my user name to that.







> Whoehahahaa, because of the warning, I didn't dare to watch, thanks to the other comments I did take a look 
> LOL, I saw this commercial on TV here. 
> 
> Caradon = John West 
> 
> BTW: how do you wake up from WILD attempts, I mostly end up falling asleep normally



Yeah pretty funny, I don't think I ever saw that before. Though the one Pancaka posted looked kind of familiar.

Well, I don't wake up on purpose lol. When I'm that close to the waking state, just the slightest surprise or excitement wakes me up.
The only time my WILDs ever last any length of time, is if I go into them Lucid, but I don't think about it at all. As soon as I think about how cool it is, I wake up. Sometimes if I have just partial Lucidity, I will be able to stay in it a little while longer as well. One of these days I'll post the only successful WILD I ever had. 





> hey man nice one on the wild with the cup, I see what you mean when you say they become animated. That is really cool I will have to look into that like



Yeah, I've often had dreams where I'm showing people photographs of places. Every single time, the events in the photo will come to life. And sometimes I'll even get sucked into it, like what happens sometimes when you watch TV in a dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

> It was actually pretty cool.
> I think I had bears at some point. I just remember waking up from a dream and knowing there were bears involved. But I can't remember what it was now. I watched that Timothy Treadwell Movie last night. You know, people gave that movie a lot of bad reviews. But I really like it. Granted the guy was quite a weirdo, but it's a pretty sad story really. And some pretty cool video of the bears and foxes.



I think it was a very interesting (and sad) study of extremely irrational behavior.  You're right about those bear and fox videos--amazing.  He was talented, in a way.  Insane, but dedicated.  One thing that I think is strange tho is how they say there is no transcript of when he got eaten. I know there is, because I read it right after it happened, and my Mom said she heard the whole thing on the radio.  She was horrified, and described exactly what I read, so I know that it was out there at one time.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
 Monday/March/10/2008
Lucid Dream # 15 of 2008 
Best dreamsign noticed.

The first thing I remember, is going into some convenient store. I buy a power-ball ticket. As I go to leave the store. there are people everywhere. Every time I move in any direction, there is somebody in the way that I run into. I get a bit frustrated, and I pretty much bounce off a few people. But I finally make my way out of the store.

My car is parked along the side of the road. I get in and look to see if there are any cars coming before pulling out. But my car sits pretty low, and I can't see past another parked car. I just decide to chance it a and pull out. Luckily there was no cars coming.(I was in the exact same situation for real today. but I didn't pull out blindly lol.
I found a safer way.)

I drive down the road a bit, then make a left turn. The road is all weird now, all sorts of dips in the road, small hills. A craziness comes over me, and I put the peddle to the floor. I hit one of the dips at speed and catch some air. I smoothly land down the face of another dip in the road, then there is a small hill before me. I punch it again, and catch a little more air. I'm suddenly not in a car any more, but on like a sled or something. I become Lucid, and think "Woo hoo, this is a dream! I fly down the road a bit, then I start to wonder why I think it's a dream just because I hit a jump lol. I remember to do a reality check at this point. I pinch my nose, and I can breath. :boogie: 
But just after I do that, the dream fades and I wake up. :Sad: 

Don't think I'm going to count this one, because of being so short. But I'm happy to have realized I was dreaming anyway.


Recall is a little better, the other dreams I had though I can't remember details well enough now. I had a cool adventure dream though. Where I was captured by some odd organization, that was running what ever it was they were doing, from deep beneath this pyramid. I remember being in a helicopter when we were attacked and captured by these people, and taken down beneath the pyramid. I remember a little bit about trying to escape,and fighting some of them.

Then something about watching some really odd cartoon with some kid.

And some kind of family get together.

----------


## Caradon

> I think it was a very interesting (and sad) study of extremely irrational behavior. You're right about those bear and fox videos--amazing. He was talented, in a way. Insane, but dedicated. One thing that I think is strange tho is how they say there is no transcript of when he got eaten. I know there is, because I read it right after it happened, and my Mom said she heard the whole thing on the radio. She was horrified, and described exactly what I read, so I know that it was out there at one time.



Yeah, I'm willing to bet that recording will turn up on the internet somewhere eventually.

I looked it up last week, and found something labeled recording of Timothy Treadwell's death. But, when I tried to check it out, and see what it was. It said I needed to download something to my computer in oder to play it. So I didn't bother.

I always get warnings from my computer saying downloading that stuff could potentially harm my computer. So I'm reluctant to do it.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> No, not john West lol. Maybe I should change my user name to that.



That would be absolutely amazing! 





> Don't think I'm going to count this one, because of being so short. But I'm happy to have realized I was dreaming anyway.



You were lucid, it counts!  :tongue2:

----------


## Sara

> Best dreamsign noticed/And a reality check.
> 
> I punch it again, and catch a little more air. I'm suddenly not in a car any more, but on like a sled or something. I become Lucid, and think "Woo hoo, this is a dream! I fly down the road a bit, then I start to wonder why I think it's a dream just because I hit a jump lol. I remember to do a reality check at this point. I pinch my nose, and I can breath.
> But just after I do that, the dream fades and I wake up.



 ::banana::  lucid again. It looks like you have a pretty lucid month so far, doesn't it?
And I like this dreamsign of yours, making high/long jumps. That's a thing I wish for my next dream, jumping great distances.


Oh, I finally found a key which makes layout in replies much easier! There's a small button in the right upper corner with A/A on it. It makes the layout look the way it's being posted. Very easy, especially with Caradon's crazy addiction to Times New Roman  :wink2:  (why didn't I see this before...)

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats on the lucid, Car!  (I'd count it.  :smiley: )





> Oh, I finally found a key which makes layout in replies much easier! There's a small button in the right upper corner with A/A on it. It makes the layout look the way it's being posted. Very easy, especially with Caradon's crazy addiction to Times New Roman  (why didn't I see this before...)



I never saw that either...I'm not sure what it did when I hit it.  I'll have to experiment.  Thanks.

----------


## Pancaka

> Congrats on the lucid, Car!  (I'd count it. )
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw that either...I'm not sure what it did when I hit it.  I'll have to experiment.  Thanks.



I'm just experimenting with sara's magic button

all it seems to do is completely remove all formatting. If you have a font it'll change it back to normal and get rid of all the marks and gibberish. I noticed that when I quote Caradon, there's formatting code everywhere.

----------


## Caradon

> You were lucid, it counts!







> Congrats on the lucid, Car! (I'd count it. )



 Hmm, well I guess you talked me into it. ::D: 




> lucid again. It looks like you have a pretty lucid month so far, doesn't it?
> And I like this dreamsign of yours, making high/long jumps. That's a thing I wish for my next dream, jumping great distances.



Thanks.

Well, compared to where I was at before I got sick. I still feel like I'm getting over a dry spell. I've only had one real good one this month so far. And that was pretty short too. I had a some what successful WILD last night. And I  got Lucid in my nap, but I can't really remember much of it. I think I'm close to getting it back again though. :smiley: 

Yeah, That Dreamsign comes from spending so much time flying in Lucids.There is no feeling in the world like flying in a dream. And almost every time I get airborne, I recognize that feeling. For a while there, it was the only dreamsign I was recognizing. It's a good thing I have a helpful subconscious. :smiley: 




> Oh, I finally found a key which makes layout in replies much easier! There's a small button in the right upper corner with A/A on it. It makes the layout look the way it's being posted. Very easy, especially with Caradon's crazy addiction to Times New Roman  (why didn't I see this before...)



Didn't know my text was causing problems. But it looks like you found a solution. :smiley: 

I like using that for dream entries, just because I think it looks nicer that the standard.

----------


## Pancaka

> Recall is a little better, the other dreams I had though I can't remember details well enough now. I had a cool adventure dream though. Where I was captured by some odd organization, that was running what ever it was they were doing, from deep beneath this pyramid. I remember being in a helicopter when we were attacked and captured by these people, and taken down beneath the pyramid. I remember a little bit about trying to escape,and fighting some of them.



 I used the button and that's what it did to Caradon's post. Just took away all the code language for the fonts and stuff so that it's easier to read while in a reply, but it completely removes the font as you can see.

----------


## Caradon

> I used the button and that's what it did to Caradon's post. Just took away all the code language for the fonts and stuff so that it's easier to read while in a reply, but it completely removes the font as you can see.



Well, if it makes it easier to quote thats fine. It doesn't matter what the quoted text looks like.

----------


## Caradon

A WILD
Tuesday/March/11/2008
Lucid dream # 16 of 2008


I was focusing on listening for sounds, when I start to hear some very dramatic classical music. I can hear all the instruments clearly. As I listen to it, This image appears. The image looks like a carrot, only curved in a half circle. The carrot is moving in a circle like a rotating wheel. After a moment of watching that, I enter a scene where I'm laying on the ground looking up the side of a tall building, and into the sky. The image fades, and I'm back to the waking state.

 But I don't move, and I keep focusing. It only takes a second before I start hearing the classical music again. Only this time it sounds different. As I listen to the music, I begin to hear the sound of some beast growling, I'm trying to think of where I heard that before. And I'm thinking it's from the Saber tooth Tiger, from Ten Thousand BC,
Which I watched yesterday. I can hear the growling/roaring the whole time I'm contemplating what it could be.

 Once I decide what it is, I begin to see the tall grass from one of the scenes in the movie, And I see the face of the Saber tooth looking at me over the top of this thick fallen log. As I look into it's face, it opens it's massive jaws, and lets out a loud roar.
I have now fully entered the scene, and I decide to use TK to push The Saber tooth away from me. 

As I do so, the scene shifts a little, and we are on the edge of this tall rocky cliff. It's a little dark out, but not overly so. I have this magical talisman in my hand, and it's glowing with a soft blue light. I'm using this talisman, to channel my TK abilities. Even as I do it, I realize that I don't need the talisman. It just kind of naturally appeared in my hand. But the dream has this really cool fantasy world feel to it now, and it's like I'm this all powerful wizard or something. So I just decide to keep using it for the fun of it. I even notice this wide sleeve hanging off my arm, like I'm wearing a wizards robe. 

The Saber tooth is pushed over the side of the cliff and falling. It is falling hind end first, and it looks up into my eyes as it falls. It has an expression on it's face of wonder and awe of my power. It  has changed form somewhat, it looks more like a man shaped lion now. Kind of like the lion from The Wizard of OZ, only realistic looking. Not just a guy in a costume lol. I feel bad about pushing it off the cliff, because I wasn't intending to kill it. It never did attack me or anything, it was just a little bit to close for comfort so I pushed it away.

I begin using TK to levitate the lion man to safety, when I suddenly start thinking about how cool this whole WILD is. And That's all it takes to make me wake up. :Sad: 

After writing this out and seeing how long an entry it is. I think I'm going to call this a success, and my first countable WILD ::banana::  It was definitely the coolest WILD I ever had. :smiley: 


I was also Lucid in my nap today, but all I remember is that there were vampires involved, I think I was fighting them.

----------


## Moonbeam

:bravo:  I'm happy for you but jealous too!   ::lol::   That was really cool (and strange, how it started out!).  I saw 10,000 B.C. and I didn't get any dreams at all from it!  You see a saber-tooth and instantly you are lucid!  ::furious:: 

(That movie sucked big time, don't you think?  Well...maybe not for you..you got lucid from it.  ::?:  That would have been worth it then.)

----------


## Caradon

> :bravo: I'm happy for you but jealous too!  That was really cool (and strange, how it started out!). I saw 10,000 B.C. and I didn't get any dreams at all from it! You see a saber-tooth and instantly you are lucid! 
> 
> (That movie sucked big time, don't you think? Well...maybe not for you..you got lucid from it.  That would have been worth it then.)



Thanks!, I was actually Lucid the whole time, from start to finish.

Well, I've been trying to tell myslelf I liked it lol. But the only thing I really liked was the Saber Tooth, and the part where they were being attacked by the giant Ostriches.

But yeah, I wasn't to happy with it. I was actually thinking about leaving, because it was taking up to much of my day off, and I wasn't really into it.
The previews were better than the movie lol. Batman and Speed racer both look like fun to watch.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yay! Congrats on the WILD!!!  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Caradon

> Yay! Congrats on the WILD!!!



Thanks! I think I'm going to have to try harder to focus on hearing sound first. That seems to work a lot better for me. Plus it's so fascinating listening to stuff in my mind like that. But it's a lot harder to keep my thoughts that quite. I have to keep from thinking a single word, and let them come into my mind on there own.

I Forgot to write something in my entry. Before I started hearing the classical music, a heard a man shout woooo, and start laughing.

----------


## Sara

> I'm just experimenting with sara's magic button
> 
> all it seems to do is completely remove all formatting. If you have a font it'll change it back to normal and get rid of all the marks and gibberish. I noticed that when I quote Caradon, there's formatting code everywhere.




I guess Pancaka is a bit feminine and used the wrong button  :wink2: 
There's one in the LEFT upper corner which *removes* all formatting. And on the RIGHT there's a button which *shows the formatting* INSIDE the box you're typing in. It's very neat, you can see the smilies like images (only after a refresh or when you click them, not when you type : ) and such )

----------


## Sara

> A WILD
> I was focusing on listening for sounds, when I start to hear some very dramatic classical music. I can hear all the instruments clearly. As I listen to it, This image appears. The image looks like a carrot, only curved in a half circle. The carrot is moving in a circle like a rotating wheel. After a moment of watching that, I enter a scene where I'm laying on the ground looking up the side of a tall building, and into the sky. The image fades, and I'm back to the waking state.




Aahhh, that's the trick, don't push the mind for images, but go with the flow...
I had another failed WILD attempt last night, my pet rats scared me awake with loud noise  :Sad: 
 
 



> Which I watched yesterday. I can hear the growling/roaring the whole time I'm contemplating what it could be.
> 
>  Once I decide what it is, I begin to see the tall grass from one of the scenes in the movie, And I see the face of the Saber tooth looking at me over the top of this thick fallen log. As I look into it's face, it opens it's massive jaws, and lets out a loud roar.
> I have now fully entered the scene, and I decide to use TK to push The Saber tooth away from me.




Wow, that is soooo cool! It sounds like an incredible WILD. Definitely worth counting!

An image appearing from what starts with a sound... Ow, I had WILDs like that too, but that was more than 2 months ago  :Sad: 


I haven't seen that movie yet, is it worth watching or not?

----------


## Pancaka

Grrr my normal lucids aren't that long or good,  but you managed to WILD. I think I can sympathize with Mark now  ::embarrassed:: . Nice one. I should try WILD for the heck of it some time. I think I'm due for a lucid any moment now...

Sara: Lol I don't know why I went for the left. I gotta get more sleep I guess  :wink2: 

BTW. Very nice what you said about me being feminine...wanna see my shoe collection lol jk. (take it back!  :tongue2: )

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks!, I was actually Lucid the whole time, from start to finish.



Yea I guess it wasn't that, since it was a WILD.  That's cool that you WILDED, since you were lucid before seeing it.  Otherwise, you might have just gotten attacked.  ::lol:: 





> But yeah, I wasn't to happy with it. I was actually thinking about leaving, because it was taking up to much of my day off, and I wasn't really into it.
> The previews were better than the movie lol. Batman and Speed racer both look like fun to watch.



Yea, you're right--Speed Racer, Batman, and Get Smart movies (did you see that preview too?) it's like my childhood after-school TV.   Did you used to watch those?  And Brady Bunch and Gilligan's Island.

----------


## raklet

Congrats on the WILD!  That really was cool.  The TK, wizarding, lion man.  I really enjoyed that.  

I like your new avatar and sig as well.  Radical change from what you normally put up.  Now you look lovable and cuddly.

----------


## mark

cool wild you had there mate! it must have been good to be a wizard!

Is that film good by the way? It looks it but its not out here for a while yet.

----------


## Caradon

> Aahhh, that's the trick, don't push the mind for images, but go with the flow...
> I had another failed WILD attempt last night, my pet rats scared me awake with loud noise 
> Wow, that is soooo cool! It sounds like an incredible WILD. Definitely worth counting!
> 
> An image appearing from what starts with a sound... Ow, I had WILDs like that too, but that was more than 2 months ago 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that movie yet, is it worth watching or not?



I don't usually push the images, but I end up being in the scene so suddenly that it surprises me. If I listen for sound first, it's easier to just sit there and listen, and then the scene will gradually fade in, taking away the surprise and making it smoother.

LOL, I forgot you had rats. Thats annoying, I have to wear ear plugs.

Thanks, it was a pretty cool experience. I loved that fantasy world feel it had to it.







> Grrr my normal lucids aren't that long or good, but you managed to WILD. I think I can sympathize with Mark now . Nice one. I should try WILD for the heck of it some time. I think I'm due for a lucid any moment now...



Yeah, the failed attempts are even fun. As long as you experience at least something.

You will get there. :smiley: 





> Yea I guess it wasn't that, since it was a WILD. That's cool that you WILDED, since you were lucid before seeing it. Otherwise, you might have just gotten attacked. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, you're right--Speed Racer, Batman, and Get Smart movies (did you see that preview too?) it's like my childhood after-school TV. Did you used to watch those? And Brady Bunch and Gilligan's Island.



LOL yeah, I probably would have. To bad I didn't have the presence of mind to let it attack me. I could passed the task of the month that way. Oh well, I think it was more fun the way it turned out.

Yeah, I saw the get smart one too, Funny. You right, this summers movies are like after school TV. ::lol::  I didn't think of it like that before. Yeah, I used to watch all those shows. I only saw get smart a few times though.





> Congrats on the WILD! That really was cool. The TK, wizarding, lion man. I really enjoyed that. 
> 
> I like your new avatar and sig as well. Radical change from what you normally put up. Now you look lovable and cuddly.



Thanks raklet, and welcome back! :smiley: 

Lovable and cuddly!
That's it, going back to scary demon face. :tongue2: 







> cool wild you had there mate! it must have been good to be a wizard!
> 
> Is that film good by the way? It looks it but its not out here for a while yet.



Thanks, that was really cool being a wizard like that. I need more fantasy style Lucids.

----------


## Caradon

> I haven't seen that movie yet, is it worth watching or not?







> Is that film good by the way? It looks it but its not out here for a while yet.



It's not as good as it looks, the special effects with the Mammoths, and Saber tooth were good. they looked pretty real. But the movie was pretty boring really. No suspense or anything. The action scenes seemed like they were only made half heartedly. they fell pretty short of being able to be called exciting. I liked the tall grass in the jungle though, I would love to walk through a place like that. As long as the bugs were not to bad of course.

----------


## Caradon

Back to Colorado
I remember walking along with some people for a while, then I was by myself, and I was thinking about leaving my life behind, and traveling the world as a hobo. For some reason, that sounded like a really good idea. ::lol:: 

The next thing I know, I'm in the hall of my old apartment building in Colorado. I felt so happy to be back there. It was like I just left on a vacation, and was now returning.
I'm about to enter my apartment, when the landlord comes up to me, and asks me if I'm good at playing tennis. A little confused by this, I tell him that I played before when I was a kid. But other than that I don't know. He seems happy that there is someone around he cam play tennis with. ::lol:: 

He tells me I have to help unload some trucks or something. I tell him I can't, because I just got back, and I'm tired, and want to be left alone. But doing work is something I'm supposed to be doing to help pay for my room. I enter the room and I'm tired and just want to sleep. There are windows on every wall, I go look out one of the windows and there is a great view.

I suddenly remember I don't have my dog with me, she got left behind in Minnesota. I wonder how I could have ever abandoned her. I start stressing out really bad, and wake up relieved.

The cabin
Just some fragments, about being there and walking down trails. And washing dishes at the cabin.

The balloon game
I'm on some kind of show I guess. I'm with the other contestants,and we are on this platform high in the air, inside some huge chamber. There are these balloon things, in the air above. they are all different colors and sizes.. The host of the shows explains how we have to  jump into the air and try to collect the most balloons.

I get scared, and tell him I'm not doing it. but for some reason I don't feel afraid to jump off to the ground. I then actually fall off the platform somehow. Not afraid, I do two back flips as I fall, then I grab onto some rope that's hanging and start swinging all over the place, trying to collect as many balloons as I can.  People are watching in amazement at my sudden skill. ::lol::   And I swing by some spectators and hand balloons to them as I pass.

I nearly became Lucid when I fell off the platform and started doing back flips. the thought of Lucid dreaming entered my mind, but I got to caught up in the moment, and forgot about it.

there was some dream about the end of the world that I couldn't recall much of.

Todays WILD attempts
Focusing on listening to sound again, I begin hearing a man talking in another language.
it sounds like Spanish to me. I keep listening, annoyed that he isn't speaking English so I can understand. I start to get a vague impressing of his form, with his hands and arms moving. He is using them to punctuate what he is saying. I slide back awake after a bit.

Attempt # 2
I begin hearing a little girl crying, there is an old woman who asks her what is wrong. The little girl begins telling the old woman about a long series of events that led up to something that made her cry. I can't remember everything she said though. I listened to them having a conversation in my mind for quite a while with no visual. before sliding awake again.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I was thinking about leaving my life behind, and traveling the world as a hobo.



 ::lol::   ::lol::  That's too funny!!





> I suddenly remember I don't have my dog with me, she got left behind in Minnesota. I wonder how I could have ever abandoned her. I start stressing out really bad, and wake up relieved.



Good thing it really was just a dream!  :Sad:  You live in Minnesota? That's where my best friend is from. Well, before she moved to NH, she lived there... she's moved around a lot lol.





> The balloon game
> I'm on some kind of show I guess. I'm with the other contestants,and we are on this platform high in the air, inside some huge chamber. There are these balloon things, in the air above. they are all different colors and sizes.. The host of the shows explains how we have to  jump into the air and try to collect the most balloons.



This is seriously all I could think of: http://youtube.com/watch?v=YOfZPZJHnKg 
It's worth watching!  ::lol:: 

It seems as if focusing on sounds rather than images works much better for WILDing with you! I bet you'll be a natural in no time once you get the hang of it more!

----------


## Pancaka

> This is seriously all I could think of: http://youtube.com/watch?v=YOfZPZJHnKg 
> It's worth watching!



THAT WAS HILARIOUS!!! ::laughtillhurts:: 
Can't Laugh
Silent Library
My favorites. Those guys are hilarious.





> It seems as if focusing on sounds rather than images works much better for WILDing with you! I bet you'll be a natural in no time once you get the hang of it more!



I once concentrated on the feel of something on my fingertips (a keyboard to be specific). That worked pretty well but only once. So I've only had one successful WILD that I planned on actually being a WILD. I think that next time I'll try sounds. Seems like it would work pretty well for me.

----------


## Sara

> Back to Colorado
> I remember walking along with some people for a while, then I was by myself, and I was thinking about leaving my life behind, and traveling the world as a hobo. For some reason, that sounded like a really good idea.




I don't know what a hobo is (in dutch it's a music instrument) but traveling around the world sounds nice  :smiley: 
 




> The next thing I know, I'm in the hall of my old apartment building in Colorado. I felt so happy to be back there. It was like I just left on a vacation, and was now returning.



Sweet, just the idea of leaving your life behind was satisfying enough  :smiley: 





> I suddenly remember I don't have my dog with me, she got left behind in Minnesota. I wonder how I could have ever abandoned her. I start stressing out really bad, and wake up relieved.




Oh noo, how could you forget her  :Sad:  One of those moments you're happy it was all just a dream  :smiley: 
 




> Just some fragments, about being there and walking down trails. And washing dishes at the cabin.




Haha, washing dishes, such a useless activity to do in dreams (mainly cause when you're finished and wake up, the mess is still there, at least in my student flat  :wink2:  )
 




> The balloon game



Sounds cool!
Like an idea for a new gameshow  ::D:  (in Japan, hahaha)




> I get scared, and tell him I'm not doing it. but for some reason I don't feel afraid to jump off to the ground. I then actually fall off the platform somehow. Not afraid, I do two back flips as I fall, then I grab onto some rope that's hanging and start swinging all over the place, trying to collect as many balloons as I can.  People are watching in amazement at my sudden skill.  And I swing by some spectators and hand balloons to them as I pass.




LOL, even when not lucid, you are really agile!
 





> Todays WILD attempts







> Focusing on listening to sound again, I begin hearing a man talking in another language.
> it sounds like Spanish to me. I keep listening, annoyed that he isn't speaking English so I can understand. I start to get a vague impressing of his form, with his hands and arms moving. He is using them to punctuate what he is saying. I slide back awake after a bit.




Thanks for keeping notes of your WILD attempts. Interesting AND motivating!
I once had a WILD-start with spanish sound as well, really weird, cause I could clearly hear all the words, but didn't understand them.
 




> This is seriously all I could think of: http://youtube.com/watch?v=YOfZPZJHnKg 
> It's worth watching!



OMFG! Hilarious! I haven't laughed this hard over a video ever before!
Those Japanese guys seriously know how to make a fool of themselves  ::laughhard:: 

Reminded me of 'human tetris', which is Japanese as well. I like this kind of craziness, if I would have lived there, I think I'd have joined as well, hahaha.
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll2kajMH2u0

----------


## raklet

How long do your WILD attempts last?  How can you afford to do so many a day?  When I try to WILD, it takes at least 1.5 - 2 hours just to relax enough to the point that I can feel some change.  I wouldn't get any sleep if I tried two of those a night!

----------


## mark

that balloon game was just brilliant!! even in your non lucids you have such skills  ::bowdown:: 

hmmm those WILD attempts sound like they could have been emotional  especially the last one with the little girl

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> THAT WAS HILARIOUS!!!
> Can't Laugh
> Silent Library
> My favorites. Those guys are hilarious.



WHAT??? WHY IS IT OK TO BEAT SOMEONE IF THEY LAUGH??? LMAO! And that's just horrible when they make that guy smell the bad air!! 





> OMFG! Hilarious! I haven't laughed this hard over a video ever before!
> Those Japanese guys seriously know how to make a fool of themselves 
> 
> Reminded me of 'human tetris', which is Japanese as well. I like this kind of craziness, if I would have lived there, I think I'd have joined as well, hahaha.
> http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll2kajMH2u0



Lol I don't think "fool" is a strong enough word! I've seen the human tetris one before! Some of the positions they have to put their body in... too hilarious! Lol

----------


## mark

lol just to chip in with the dodgy Japanese vids here is cant laugh taken to the extreme lol 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nLEIChh6p7E&feature=related

oh and just to show how messed up these games are check this out....its nasty stuff lol its called meet an asshole

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HUR3zv6FgW0

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for all the comments. And funny videos. ::lol:: 

I'll reply to comments later when I get time. I don't want this weekend, to end up like last weekend. So I'm going to to stay off for now.

----------


## Moonbeam

Good luck, Caradon.  :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

> Good luck, Caradon.





LOL I love Futurama. Good luck dood  :tongue2: .

----------


## Moonbeam

I got Thirty Days of Night; gonna watch it tonight!  I remember you had some good dreams after that movie.

----------


## mark

> I got Thirty Days of Night; gonna watch it tonight!  I remember you had some good dreams after that movie.




its a good movie that is, I enjoyed it I hope you do to and I cant wait to see if it influences your dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> That's too funny!!
> 
> Good thing it really was just a dream!  You live in Minnesota? That's where my best friend is from. Well, before she moved to NH, she lived there... she's moved around a lot lol.
> 
> This is seriously all I could think of: http://youtube.com/watch?v=YOfZPZJHnKg 
> It's worth watching! 
> 
> It seems as if focusing on sounds rather than images works much better for WILDing with you! I bet you'll be a natural in no time once you get the hang of it more!



Yup Minnesota here. :smiley:  

Funny video, I thought that last guy was going to get his nose broken.

Thanks, I'll keep working on the sound thing. I used to do it a lot more often, I guess I started getting lazier, because it's A lot harder. But it's more fascinating, and easier to flow into the dream scene Lucid.





> THAT WAS HILARIOUS!!!
> Can't Laugh
> Silent Library
> My favorites. Those guys are hilarious.
> 
> I once concentrated on the feel of something on my fingertips (a keyboard to be specific). That worked pretty well but only once. So I've only had one successful WILD that I planned on actually being a WILD. I think that next time I'll try sounds. Seems like it would work pretty well for me.



Yeah, I remember that dream, thats a good way to do it too.





> I don't know what a hobo is (in dutch it's a music instrument) but traveling around the world sounds nice 
> 
> Sweet, just the idea of leaving your life behind was satisfying enough




A hobo, is basically a homeless person. Hobo/bag lady. Some of them travel around the country hopping trains. Sounds like an adventurous life, but I couldn't handle being hungry all the time, and eating out of garbage cans. 




> Oh noo, how could you forget her  One of those moments you're happy it was all just a dream




Yeah, I hate that dream. I've had that dream quite a few times.




> LOL, even when not lucid, you are really agile!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping notes of your WILD attempts. Interesting AND motivating!
> I once had a WILD-start with spanish sound as well, really weird, cause I could clearly hear all the words, but didn't understand them.




Your welcome. :smiley: 
I'll be sure to post more of them. It's cool if my fumbling attempts helps others. :smiley: 
Thats odd about the spanish, it's probaly like how are minds can create music in detail.

 




> How long do your WILD attempts last? How can you afford to do so many a day? When I try to WILD, it takes at least 1.5 - 2 hours just to relax enough to the point that I can feel some change. I wouldn't get any sleep if I tried two of those a night!



generally when I have multiple attempts, They are either back to back attempts, or some in my nap too. Once I wild into a scene the first time. it  usually doesn't take long for me to do it a second time. Because I'm already in that relaxed state.

If I'm well focused, I can do it in probably about ten fifteen minutes. But it usually takes me that long to force myself to stop thinking about crap. My thoughts never want to shut up lol.

See, I don't fall asleep easy without working at it. So Wilding techniques are just a part of how I make myself fall asleep. I'll try it on my back for a while, and if I can't clear my thoughts enough to do it within about a half hour or so. I give up and just roll onto my side. But, even on my side I will still have to use the same mental focusing to fall asleep. And I still try to wild that way. Sometimes I can do it on my side, but more often I just fall asleep.





> that balloon game was just brilliant!! even in your non lucids you have such skills 
> 
> hmmm those WILD attempts sound like they could have been emotional especially the last one with the little girl



Thanks Mark. Yeah, that kind of stuff just seems to come natural to me in my dreams sometimes. ::whyme::  

The WILDS were not emotional for me, I was just listening. The curious observer.





> Good luck, Caradon.



Thanks, wasn't to bad a day. :smiley:  got pretty tired at the end though.





> LOL I love Futurama. Good luck dood .



Thanks
I watched futurama a couple times, it seemed pretty cool.





> I got Thirty Days of Night; gonna watch it tonight! I remember you had some good dreams after that movie.



Cool! A lot of people didn't like it I guess. But I loved it. It was my second favorite movie of last year. Next to the Transformers. :smiley: 

I can't wait to watch it again, but I've been to tired and lazy to pick it up after work yet. I drive right by a Best Buy every day lol.

Hopefully I'll still like it after watching it a second time. Sometimes I watch a movie and think it's great. Then I watch it again, and go what was I thinking that was lame lol.

After watching that movie, I had one of the most intense zombie style dreams I ever had. Trapped in a mall, with a small group of people trying to defend against, these Intelligent zombie Vampire's from hell. That were in the mall with us. I never did end up posting that one. because of some Lucids or something, I didn't have the time. Forgot all about it until just now.

----------


## Moonbeam

I hope it works for me.  Those were some different vampires.  I'd rather fight zombies, I think.

We thought maybe the sun would cure him at the end, instead of frying him.  Nice surprise ending.

We really wondered what the advantage of being up there would be.  Even if it was night for 30 days, it seems like a big city would be more nutritional.

----------


## Caradon

Just going to quickly right a few things not much detail.

House of Pancaka
I was about to enter an old friend of mines house, when I notice that Pancaka lives in the house across the street. There is a sign on the front  that says "House Of Pancaka" ::lol::  

I go into my friends house, and another one of my old friends is there as well. There is an electric
 guitar. I pick it up and try to play it, but the cord keeps shorting out. I eventually get it working, but the strings are out of tune. I'm actually able to get them tuned in the dream.( Thats a surprise!) I try to play a little bit, but people are watching and I'm out of practice, so feeling a bit nervous I'm having a hard time coming up with something.(I always played by improvisation. more fun that way.) I start hitting a few random notes, just trying to get my imagination going. One of the notes reminds me of the theme song to the Inspector gadget cartoon, so I start playing that. It's kind of funny, I never played that before. 

Work dream
I had a really long crazy work dream. Cant believe I didn't get Lucid, there were so many dreamsigns everywhere. Everything was off. Though, I do have a vague memory of waking up as I was  doing a reality check. I think it was just a random one though.

Exploding truck
There is this semi truck I'm driving, there are people all over it. I'm not sure whats going on, but I want to get the people off the truck so I start swerving all over the place trying to shake them loose. It doesn't work. I pull over, and there is a trail of gasoline leading away from the truck. I set the gasoline on fire and run. The line of gas works like a fuse, once the fire hits the truck it explodes. I'm running as fast as I can trying to get far enough away. I dive behind a building.

There is a chicken, I'm watching it walk around. Without noticing the change, the chicken turns into this alien, half humanoid chicken looking thing.( It was really strange looking.) It stares at me with this blank stare, and I stare back, and am trying to see if it can read my thoughts.(who knows why.) I think I was close to Lucidity. when I woke up I felt like I had some awareness I was dreaming. And had to think about whether or not I was lucid or not.

there was some dream about shooting baskets at some park. But there was something odd about the hoop, and I couldn't get the ball into it. there was a weird angle to it or something.


Not much WIlding, there was a little bit of stuff I can't remember to well. One attempt where I started hearing some really strange psychedelic sounds, that I couldn't even begin to describe. it was cool. :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

> I hope it works for me. Those were some different vampires. I'd rather fight zombies, I think.
> 
> We thought maybe the sun would cure him at the end, instead of frying him. Nice surprise ending.
> 
> We really wondered what the advantage of being up there would be. Even if it was night for 30 days, it seems like a big city would be more nutritional.



Yeah, they were pretty scary I thought.
Well, besides being night for Thirty days straight. I think the other advantage was that it was easier for them to keep a large amount of people from finding out they really exist. Otherwise they would become hunted, and Exterminated.

But probably, the writers just liked the idea of a long night. :smiley: 

I read a vampire book once where a vampire went to a place like that to hide from the majority of humanity.

----------


## Moonbeam

Yea I guess they wanted to avoid discovery.  It just seems like there weren't many people there.  They were very wasteful too.  ::lol::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> House of Pancaka
> I was about to enter an old friend of mines house, when I notice that Pancaka lives in the house across the street. There is a sign on the front  that says "House Of Pancaka"



I know someone who is going to LOOOOOOVE that dream!  :tongue2: 





> Work dream
> I had a really long crazy work dream. Cant believe I didn't get Lucid, there were so many dreamsigns everywhere. Everything was off. Though, I do have a vague memory of waking up as I was  doing a reality check. I think it was just a random one though.



Too bad you didn't get lucid  :Sad: 





> There is a chicken, I'm watching it walk around.



This would have been a much better dream if you left it at that.  :tongue2:  Talk about random after making a truck explode!

----------


## Pancaka

> House of Pancaka



LOL! Yes! I was just thinking a few days ago if I was ever in anyones' dreams. Well there we go lol.




> There is a sign on the front  that says "House Of Pancaka"



LOL! Damn straight. Keep it up every day. AWWW! I just got the greatest idea! I should open up a 24 hour pancake house...in my DREAMS!!! You guys can all come  ::D: !





> There is a chicken, I'm watching it walk around. Without noticing the change, the chicken turns into this alien, half humanoid chicken looking thing.( It was really strange looking.) It stares at me with this blank stare, and I stare back, and am trying to see if it can read my thoughts.



LOL! That sounds like fun. If only you got lucid. I would've tried to have a conversation with it or something fun like that.





> One attempt where I started hearing some really strange psychedelic sounds, that I couldn't even begin to describe. it was cool.



Sounds awesome. I still don't have any success with WILDs. There was the one with the keyboard, but it was followed by the dumbest FA ever...(stupid! stupid! STUPID!  :Bang head: ). Oh well. I still have plenty of practicing and my RC's are coming along well. Keep up the good work Care Bear (lol. That's definitely your nickname now) and good luck with future dreams.[/QUOTE]

----------


## mark

cool dreams mate!

That humanoid chicken sounds freaky, things like that scare the crap out of me lol nice one on finding Pancaka's house ha ha great stuff

----------


## raklet

> See, I don't fall asleep easy without working at it.




Whoa, that sucks.  I have those times when my mind won't shut off and it makes me crazy, but for the most part, I'm asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow.

That makes me think of another question though.  When I try to WILD, the "asleep when head hits pillow" doesn't apply anymore.  There is a short period where I have to fight my thoughts straying, but then my thoughts are free and clear of any distractions - I only focus on my breathing and counting the numbers, but no longer can I fall asleep.  I feel wide awake until that 1.5 - 2 hours have passed.  Any idea why this might be?

----------


## Moonbeam

Caradon there was a show on PBS last night that I've seen before and when I saw it again I thought you might like it.  It's called "Alone in the Wilderness".  It's about this guy who goes to Alaska in the 1960's and builds a cabin and lives there by himself. 

It' really good; he did all the filming himself by setting the camera up.  I've got it on DVD, so you can probably rent it.  You would like it I think.

----------


## raklet

> Caradon there was a show on PBS last night that I've seen before and when I saw it again I thought you might like it.  It's called "Alone in the Wilderness".  It's about this guy who goes to Alaska in the 1960's and builds a cabin and lives there by himself. 
> 
> It' really good; he did all the filming himself by setting the camera up.  I've got it on DVD, so you can probably rent it.  You would like it I think.



Is that the one about the farmer from Kansas (or thereabouts) and he spends the rest of his life there?  That was a great show!

----------


## Caradon

> Yea I guess they wanted to avoid discovery. It just seems like there weren't many people there. They were very wasteful too.



Yeah lol, it must have been hard for them to survive there too.





> I know someone who is going to LOOOOOOVE that dream!



Your right. :smiley: 





> Too bad you didn't get lucid



I know, still struggling with this dry spell. :Sad: 




> This would have been a much better dream if you left it at that.  Talk about random after making a truck explode!



Lol I know, where the heck did that chicken come from anyway?





> LOL! Yes! I was just thinking a few days ago if I was ever in anyones' dreams. Well there we go lol.
> LOL! Damn straight. Keep it up every day. AWWW! I just got the greatest idea! I should open up a 24 hour pancake house...in my DREAMS!!! You guys can all come !




I thought you might like that one. :smiley:  I could go for some pancakes right about now.




> LOL! That sounds like fun. If only you got lucid. I would've tried to have a conversation with it or something fun like that.
> 
> Sounds awesome. I still don't have any success with WILDs. There was the one with the keyboard, but it was followed by the dumbest FA ever...(stupid! stupid! STUPID! ). Oh well. I still have plenty of practicing and my RC's are coming along well. Keep up the good work Care Bear (lol. That's definitely your nickname now) and good luck with future dreams.



It can take a while getting used to slipping into that HI state, just keep practicing.





> cool dreams mate!
> 
> That humanoid chicken sounds freaky, things like that scare the crap out of me lol nice one on finding Pancaka's house ha ha great stuff



Thanks, yeah that was so strange. You know  wasn't even really thinking about how weird it looked at the time.





> Whoa, that sucks. I have those times when my mind won't shut off and it makes me crazy, but for the most part, I'm asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow.
> 
> That makes me think of another question though. When I try to WILD, the "asleep when head hits pillow" doesn't apply anymore. There is a short period where I have to fight my thoughts straying, but then my thoughts are free and clear of any distractions - I only focus on my breathing and counting the numbers, but no longer can I fall asleep. I feel wide awake until that 1.5 - 2 hours have passed. Any idea why this might be?



 that's strange, It's the opposite for me.

 Maybe if you tried VILDing, it would work better for you. The first time I ever did a VILD I was just a kid trying to overcome insomnia. Counting stopped working, because my mind got good at wandering and counting at the same time. ::?:  

So I started visualizing That I was sitting at a table drawing numbers in a notebook with a marker. You can imagine my surprise, when I suddenly found myself actually sitting at the table, no longer pretending. You could try visualizing doing just about anything.





> Caradon there was a show on PBS last night that I've seen before and when I saw it again I thought you might like it. It's called "Alone in the Wilderness". It's about this guy who goes to Alaska in the 1960's and builds a cabin and lives there by himself. 
> 
> It' really good; he did all the filming himself by setting the camera up. I've got it on DVD, so you can probably rent it. You would like it I think.



Cool, I saw that once a long time ago, while channel surfing late at night. I loved it. I'm glad you told me what it was called, because I've wanted to get that on DVD every since. But I didn't know what the name of it was.

That's the one where he builds the cabin with simple hand tools right? And he gets it done just in time for winter? I wish I had the guts to do something like that. But I wouldn't want to live there through the winters. That would suck.






> Is that the one about the farmer from Kansas (or thereabouts) and he spends the rest of his life there? That was a great show!



that's probably the same one.  
I think he stayed there until he got to old to handle the cold. Like 30 years or something. then they helicoptered him out.

That must have been horrible for him, leaving that place after all that time, knowing he wouldn't be going back.

----------


## Caradon

had A ton of dreams last night, but I can only remember a little bit of each one. Thought about Lucid dreaming a couple times, but still no good Lucids.

Just going to post this wild attempt for now, I'll write some more dreams tonight. Maybe I'll have something better after a nap later.

Yesterdays Wild attempt
I hear somebody say,"come here a second." Then I start fading in and out of this scene, where I'm watching people carrying box's of stuff. Like they are either moving in, or moving out of somewhere.

I then enter a scene where I'm standing there holding two small buckets. One in each hand. I look around. desperate to stay in the dream, I'm trying to will myself to stay there. I actually think about grabbing onto something to hold me in the dream lol.
Then I start banging the two buckets together, just to do something. It kind of works, I'm not slipping out of it yet. But the longer I stay in it, the more excited  I get. And I eventually lose it.

Need to remember to rub hands together, and stay calm. 

Tried to wild this morning after a WBTB. But it was hard, I kept entering scenes to quickly, and without Lucidity.

----------


## mark

he he I love that you were thinking of clinging onto things ha ha thats such a brilliant image!  ::bowdown::

----------


## Pancaka

> had A ton of dreams last night, but I can only remember a little bit of each one. Thought about Lucid dreaming a couple times, but still no good Lucids.



 That's kinda how I got over mine. Hopefully It'll pass soon.





> Yesterdays Wild attempt



 Nice. It seems like you're getting much better at WILDs. Keep trying man. You'll get it.






> Need to remember to rub hands together, and stay calm.



I've used it a few times. It works pretty well. I like the time I used an object to excuse my vision fading and surely enough there was something blocking my eyes. One lucid ended so abruptly, I didn't have the chance to rub my hands together  :Sad: .





> Tried to wild this morning after a WBTB. But it was hard, I kept entering scenes to quickly, and without Lucidity.



My mind jumps whenever I start getting HI so I just get flashes before abruptly waking. I think I should try meditation for a bit.

----------


## Moonbeam

> So I started visualizing That I was sitting at a table drawing numbers in a notebook with a marker. You can imagine my surprise, when I suddenly found myself actually sitting at the table, no longer pretending. You could try visualizing doing just about anything.



I wish I could do that.  I'll try again.





> That's the one where he builds the cabin with simple hand tools right? And he gets it done just in time for winter? I wish I had the guts to do something like that. But I wouldn't want to live there through the winters. That would suck.



Yea, that's it.  It's fun to watch someone do it and think about it.  It made me nervous everytime he like cut a door or window in the cabin when he was building it; I was like "Nooo...you'll screw it up!"  but he never did.  I was just thinking what would happen if I tried something like that.  ::roll::   Whoops, wrong log!  Gotta start all over!  He ws very talented.





> that's probably the same one. 
> I think he stayed there until he got to old to handle the cold. Like 30 years or something. then they helicoptered him out.
> 
> That must have been horrible for him, leaving that place after all that time, knowing he wouldn't be going back.



I know; the ending is sad.  The story was amazing tho.  Much different than Treadwell's insanity.

----------


## Caradon

> he he I love that you were thinking of clinging onto things ha ha thats such a brilliant image!



Yeah, lol. Like some force was about to pull me out of the dream, and I  could hang on to something to keep from being pulled out of it. ::lol:: 





> That's kinda how I got over mine. Hopefully It'll pass soon.



 Yeah it probably will. I've been doning all the right things, it just takes a little time to get going. Usually when I start dreaming of Lucid Dreaming, Lucidity isn't to far behind.




> Nice. It seems like you're getting much better at WILDs. Keep trying man. You'll get it.



Thanks, we'll see. :smiley: 




> I've used it a few times. It works pretty well. I like the time I used an object to excuse my vision fading and surely enough there was something blocking my eyes. One lucid ended so abruptly, I didn't have the chance to rub my hands together .



I've tried it twice now. The second time it worked, but I had a false awakening and got all confused.




> My mind jumps whenever I start getting HI so I just get flashes before abruptly waking. I think I should try meditation for a bit.



I know what your saying, thats kind of the same thing that happens to me.







> I wish I could do that. I'll try again.



You should experiment with different things. Some things are just naturally easier to picture in you mind.






> Yea, that's it. It's fun to watch someone do it and think about it. It made me nervous everytime he like cut a door or window in the cabin when he was building it; I was like "Nooo...you'll screw it up!" but he never did. I was just thinking what would happen if I tried something like that.  Whoops, wrong log! Gotta start all over! He ws very talented.



LOl, yeah I wouldn't be able to build a cabin like that. It would be pretty hard.






> I know; the ending is sad. The story was amazing tho. Much different than Treadwell's insanity.



That's for sure, Treadwell couldn't even figure out how to put up his tent when he first went out there. And he had a cheap K-mart tent. And his sleeping bag was a kids size, that he found out he couldn't even fit into. ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

Fragment
In a hurry trying to get into an apartment. Stressed out because something is after me or something. I don't remember what or why. Can't get in because my key won't work.

Superman kid
I see this Teenage kid, I'm not sure why, but I suddenly think he is Superman. I ask him if he is the real Superman. He acts like he doesn't want to say. Next thing I know, he has me by the foot and is flying me up the side of this tall building. he is holding me in the air above him, with one hand. I'm kind of freaked out afraid to fall. I'm just looking at the side of the building as we rise higher. Eventually we get to the roof. We just sit up there talking. I tell him about how much I wish I could fly, And that I am able to do it in Lucid Dreams.

There are some strange images related to this dream about being in a room with a group of other people that have Superpowers. Somebody had been injecting them with something to suppress there powers, because they were dangerous.  It was kind of a heroes related dream. There was a kid that was in danger of causing the world to explode, if his power got out of control.

?
I'm  in some warehouse building. Nobody else is around, it's a little dark and I start driving around the place in some strange cart thing. I eventually run into some people that work there, and I get into trouble for being there.

Smoking
I'm with my nephew in a car. We get pulled over by the police. The police search us and find pot on my nephew, along with a pot pipe. The cop loads a bowl, and takes a big hit. He then hands it to me. I tell him I have not smoked the stuff in many years. But I decide to smoke a little now. After smoking some, I now want a cigarette as well. So I go looking for one.

Probably the closest I've come to noticing the smoking dreamsign. Because I was thinking about the fact that I don't smoke anymore the whole time.


Fragment
Something about being in some underground theater of some kind. And it being the end of the world. 

Sex dream
A rare but fun sex dream. I don't know who she was, or what lead up to it though.

The cabin
I'm packing up getting ready to go to the cabin. Not much else to say about it really.
I have a new note book to use as a journal, And I'm looking forward to having some Lucid Dreams at the cabin, and writing them in the Notebook. There is somebody else there that starts talking about dirt biking.

Hockey game
I'm at a hockey game, and somebody there is skating around the ice wearing these tennis shoes that have wheels on the bottom of them. Like I see some kids wearing.

There were more dreams that I lost. I kept forgetting to take notes when I woke up. Didn't remember anything in my nap. Even forgot the WILD stuff. Which wasn't much, but I remember there was something.

----------


## Pancaka

> There is somebody else there that starts talking about dirt biking.



 LOL! Must've been Maniak.

----------


## mark

> Fragment.



I bet that was a kind of freaky dream! I dont like those tense sort of feelings





> Superman kid.



 ha ha great stuff! still the kid could have been a little more gentle lol randomly picking you up by the foot lol it must have been mad when he took you up to the roof






> Sex dream.



 ::lol::  he he good stuff mate  :smiley: 





> The cabin.




so your cabin is it like one of those wooden place surrounded by trees and stuff, it sounds great when you dream of it. I have never seen a place like that before except in movies, how long you had it?

----------


## Caradon

> I bet that was a kind of freaky dream! I dont like those tense sort of feelings



Yeah, it was a bit freaky.






> ha ha great stuff! still the kid could have been a little more gentle lol randomly picking you up by the foot lol it must have been mad when he took you up to the roof



yeah it was a little scary because I was afraid of the heights. But after that it was cool, nearly got Lucid I think.






> so your cabin is it like one of those wooden place surrounded by trees and stuff, it sounds great when you dream of it. I have never seen a place like that before except in movies, how long you had it?



I think this will be the fourth summer.
It's not a log cabin, but I'm not going to complain. It's pretty small, but it has like a three season porch, and a small deck that's covered so I can sit out there with a book even when it's raining. Which is pretty relaxing. And a wood burning stove type fire place. At the moment it's the only source of heat. But it gives off a lot of heat. It really warms the place up quick.

I really like the location. It's completely surrounded by forest, and over looks a large beaver pond. I spent a lot of time and hard work cutting trails through the woods by hand. Using a hedge clipper, machete, and a pick axe to dig up roots. Still have more work to do with that. It's well worth it though. It's like I have my own little nature park now, that's easy to walk through.

----------


## mark

> I think this will be the fourth summer.
> It's not a log cabin, but I'm not going to complain. It's pretty small, but it has like a three season porch, and a small deck that's covered so I can sit out there with a book even when it's raining. Which is pretty relaxing. And a wood burning stove type fire place. At the moment it's the only source of heat. But it gives off a lot of heat. It really warms the place up quick.
> 
> I really like the location. It's completely surrounded by forest, and over looks a large beaver pond. I spent a lot of time and hard work cutting trails through the woods by hand. Using a hedge clipper, machete, and a pick axe to dig up roots. Still have more work to do with that. It's well worth it though. It's like I have my own little nature park now, that's easy to walk through.



 :smiley:  thats just great! it sounds so nice, peaceful too. We dont really have anything like that over here which is a shame, you know the ore I hear about America the more I wanna see it lol

I like the idea of a wood burning stove, I knew some one once in Scotland who had one and they really do kick out alot of heat. I bet it is lovely in the summer just chilling out on your porch  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Dog at the neighbors
I'm at home getting ready to fall asleep when I notice that my dog isn't there. Somehow I know that she is at the neighbors house. It seems normal at first but the more I think about it, it just doesn't seem right. I get the idea that the neighbor is trying to steel my dog. So I go over there, and take her back.

Zombie attack
I'm in a house with a group of people, we have barricaded ourselves in, because the world is over run by zombies. Though our house isn't very secure at all, and we are working at improving it. A zombie woman comes out of nowhere and attacks me. I guess she was in the house unnoticed until this point. I grab her head and twist it really hard, and her neck snaps. She falls to the floor, not dead, but unable to get up anymore. I'm amazed I was actually strong enough to break her neck.

I find this closet, that has a room that you can get to, by climbing the shelves and entering through the ceiling. I tell my friends, that if the worst comes to worst we can climb up there, and the zombies won't be able to get us. Even though we would probably starve to death up there with no way out. One of my friends tells me not to worry because we will be alright. But I notice that there is an open door, and a zombie is coming to it. I run to the door trying to close it before the zombie can enter, but I don't make it. And ore zombies are coming in from other various places. They have found us out and are on the attack.

The zombies have weapons now too. Most of them are carrying crowbars, and their faster and stronger than they were before. I manage to snap the necks of a couple more of them. But I'm helpless as we become over run, and my friends are being killed off one by one, Until I'm the last person alive. 

I make a run for the closet, and begin to climb up into the room, but the zombies are quick on my heels. As I climb up, they are grabbing at my legs trying to pull me down.
I wake up.

I had a lot more dreams that I can only remember a little bit of. There was one where I was on a hill and it was very windy. I was going to use the wind to try and fly. I remember leaning into the wind a little bit. But I don't remember much else.

I had a couple other fun dreams that I lost when I woke up. I just remember they were fun. and vivid.

Todays WILD attempt
I tried to WILD several times last night, without a lot of luck. I kept falling asleep to fast. But I managed a little bit.

The first time I get anything, I hear a very loud knock, like somebody pounding on the wall really hard. It startles me, and I sit up thinking it was real. But since dog isn't barking or woken up, I know it was just in my head.


Later, after another WBTB. In the blackness of my mind, I reach up and pull the corner of the blackness away, like it's some kind of thin cover over the dream scene.
After part of the blackness is pulled back, I can see the dream clearly on the other side. I'm fully Lucid, and wondering what I can do to keep from waking up. I think maybe if I just slowly expose the scene, so I pull the blackness away a little more, and it kind of rolls down. That's when I remember I wanted to try rubbing my hands 
together. I begin to do that, but I wake up before my hands actually come together.

I may have more to post later.

----------


## Caradon

> thats just great! it sounds so nice, peaceful too. We dont really have anything like that over here which is a shame, you know the ore I hear about America the more I wanna see it lol
> 
> I like the idea of a wood burning stove, I knew some one once in Scotland who had one and they really do kick out alot of heat. I bet it is lovely in the summer just chilling out on your porch



Yeah, you should take a trip here sometime. There are a lot of beautiful places to see.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Later, after another WBTB. In the blackness of my mind, I reach up and pull the corner of the blackness away, like it's some kind of thin cover over the dream scene.
> After part of the blackness is pulled back, I can see the dream clearly on the other side. I'm fully Lucid, and wondering what I can do to keep from waking up. I think maybe if I just slowly expose the scene, so I pull the blackness away a little more, and it kind of rolls down. That's when I remember I wanted to try rubbing my hands 
> together. I begin to do that, but I wake up before my hands actually come together.



That's cool.  Too bad you forgot the WILD from yesterday--but you are having them all the time now.

----------


## Pancaka

Damn Car Bear. You're so pro. How long have you been practicing LDing again?

----------


## mark

great zombie dream! it must have been dodgy when they started carrying weapons! 

Love zombies they are so cool, did you ever see the new dawn of the dead? I bet that changed the common zombie dreams round the world lol they were fast as owt ha ha

----------


## Sara

> Dog at the neighbors
> I'm at home getting ready to fall asleep when I notice that my dog isn't there. Somehow I know that she is at the neighbors house. It seems normal at first but the more I think about it, it just doesn't seem right. I get the idea that the neighbor is trying to steel my dog. So I go over there, and take her back.




Ah, you really take good care of her. You're always so worried about her in your dreams.
 




> Zombie attack







> I'm in a house with a group of people, we have barricaded ourselves in, because the world is over run by zombies. Though our house isn't very secure at all, and we are working at improving it. A zombie woman comes out of nowhere and attacks me. I guess she was in the house unnoticed until this point. I grab her head and twist it really hard, and her neck snaps. She falls to the floor, not dead, but unable to get up anymore. I'm amazed I was actually strong enough to break her neck.




Ow, yuck, what a scary dream!
Sounds very much like 'I am Legend'.
I hate zombies!
I'd rather read your dreams about attacking animals than attacking zombies  :wink2: 
 





> Later, after another WBTB. In the blackness of my mind, I reach up and pull the corner of the blackness away, like it's some kind of thin cover over the dream scene.







> After part of the blackness is pulled back, I can see the dream clearly on the other side. I'm fully Lucid, and wondering what I can do to keep from waking up. I think maybe if I just slowly expose the scene,




Nice image!
Good to see you're making progress on the WILDs. I don't have enough patience for them. They happened to me spontaneously when I was sleeping polyphasic, but haven't had any since I quit. 
I think touching things really works for stabilising the dream. And feeling objects usually works better for me than rubbing my hands (they feel odd in a dream)

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Nice WILD! Bah, that's farther than I've ever gotten with a WILD. I think my problem is I just get too excited.  ::?: 

BTW, I love your sig pic.  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

I'm So excited right now. Two Lucids for today. One a Short WILD last night.
And I just did a WILD in my nap, that turned into a false awakening, that became a DILD, because I did a reality check after thinking I woke up. ::banana:: 

OK just had to say that. replying to comments right now.

----------


## Caradon

> That's cool. Too bad you forgot the WILD from yesterday--but you are having them all the time now.



Thanks. I've been extra motivated lately to work on staying aware as I fall asleep. And one of my goals for this year was to take my WILD attempts more seriously, in hopes of getting better at it.





> Damn Car Bear. You're so pro. How long have you been practicing LDing again?



 Thanks Pancaka, Though I'm no pro yet. I still have a lot to learn.

Well, I induced my first DILD sometime in the 80's, after the movie Dreamscape got me all excited and determined to know that I was dreaming.

But my first WILD attempts took place all the way back in kindergarten sometime. When I got curious about the process of falling asleep. I would lay there trying to catch myself in the moment of falling asleep. I learned to get some HI, But I was never able to really get into a dream that way. I've been doing it off and on my whole life I guess. I just never really took those little WILD's very seriously.





> great zombie dream! it must have been dodgy when they started carrying weapons! 
> 
> Love zombies they are so cool, did you ever see the new dawn of the dead? I bet that changed the common zombie dreams round the world lol they were fast as owt ha ha



Yeah, I saw that one a couple times. I think your right. My zombie dreams got a lot scarier after that one. And the rage virus zombies don't help either. ::lol:: 





> Ah, you really take good care of her. You're always so worried about her in your dreams.
> [/size][/font] 
> 
> Ow, yuck, what a scary dream!
> Sounds very much like 'I am Legend'.
> I hate zombies!
> I'd rather read your dreams about attacking animals than attacking zombies 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. yeah, My whole life pretty much revolves around taking care of my dog, and Lucid Dreaming. I used to have some pretty bad nightmares about stuff happening to her. I get pretty paranoid about that sometimes. I'm like a way over protective parent lol.

LOL, I love a good zombie adventure dream. But that's the closest I've come to being killed by zombies for a while.

Thanks about the WILD comments. I'll try and remember to do that to help stay in it too. I actually fall asleep much fster when trying to WILD, So it actually helps me out. I don't need much patience for it. I just need to be able to clear my thoughts, and silently listen for a little while. Then weird things start to happen. :smiley:  But clearing thoughts can be a lot easier said than done.





> Nice WILD! Bah, that's farther than I've ever gotten with a WILD. I think my problem is I just get too excited. 
> 
> BTW, I love your sig pic.



Thanks, for mentioning that picture. All that bear needs is a fishing pole. ::lol:: 

Yeah, I have the same problem. And my WILD's are so fragile. I'm hoping that if I do it enough, it will be easier to stay calm in them. Just because of repetition.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/ March/18/ 2008
Lucid Dream # 17 of 2008
Wake initiated Lucidity
I decided to count this one, because I was in it long enough to actually do something. And I was able to exert some control over the dream.


I hear a couple of indescribable sounds, Then the image of a person sewing the sleeve of a jacket appears. There is a person holding up their arm, and the sleeve of there jacket is torn down the length of it. Another person, is sewing the sleeve back together. I watch as the needle and thread is being pushed through the material. I watch this scene for a little bit, when things shift.

There is a blank spot for a second, where I'm not quite sure what happened. But the next thing I know, I'm in this place that I can only describe as being similar to an elevator shaft. There is  a huge metal door that slides up and down like a garage door sort of. I'm standing at what must be the bottom of the shaft, and the bottom of the doorway is up on the wall a little bit, a little higher than my head. My hand has been crushed by the metal door. Because I had reached up there, and the door came crashing down on my hand.(I barely remember the door actually falling on my hand though.)

I briefly wonder if this could count as the task of the month. The door slides back up.
I'm not sure if it was because of something I did, or if it did it on it's own. I climb up out of the shaft, and into a corridor. My hand is crushed completely flat, and it actually hurts a little. I think it's strange that I can feel pain, even a little. I know that I don't have to feel pain if I don't want. So I will the pain to go away, and it does instantly.

I then send my awareness down the length of my arm, and into my hand. With the intent to heal myself. My hand blows up into it's normal shape, just as if I was blowing up a balloon. I then shake my hand a little, and begin walking down the corridor when I abruptly wake up.

A little excited about this one, it takes me a while to relax again. But then

I begin to hear some beautiful piano music. I listen to it until this scene appears, of an ocean along a tall rocky cliff. I watch the waves crash against the side of the cliff, as the piano music continues to play. That lasts for a short while before waking up again.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/March/18/2008
Lucid Dream # 18 of 2008
Not sure what to call this one
WILD/DILD combo

I woke up from my nap to pee, after about two hours. I was awake now, but decided to see if I could WILD a little, before getting up.

I WILD into some action scene, I'm Lucid, but not completely. I'm having a sword fight. with some people that are supposed to be royalty in some olden times setting. I'm not quite sure exactly what's going on. There are a lot of people rushing around, and I'm fighting for my life. this lasts for a little bit. Then, I think because of my expectations.The dream fades and I wake up. I lay there in bed thinking about this newest little WILD, when I do a random reality check. And I can breath! :boogie:  I'm like no way, it cant be! I pinch my nose and I can still breath. Knowing I must be dreaming, I'm still having a hard time comprehending it, because everything is so perfectly real. Excited, I pull the covers back and get up out of bed. I can see dog laying there sleeping. I walk over to the light-switch to see if it works. The first time I flip it, the light does not come on. But I flip it again, and the light comes on. OK it didn't work the first time, thats a sure dreamsign. I pinch my nose again, and I can still breath.

I walk over to another light-switch, and the same thing happens. It works on the second try. I walk upstairs and my sister is there, Sitting on the couch watching TV.
I decide To do another reality check. I get up on the couch and do a perfect back flip and land on my feet. I know I can't do that in real life. I still want to do another reality check though. I jump into the air, and catch myself with my mind, before I fall. I hover there in mid air, completely sure I'm dreaming now. 

I tell my sister it's a dream. I stand right over her with my nose pinched, so she can clearly see it's pinched. And start breathing in and out really hard. And tell her to look I can breath through a pinched nose. She gets pissed off and tells me to get away from her, accusing me of blowing boogers on her lol. ::lol::  Then I abruptly wake up.

I'm pretty excited about this one. The most successful wild I ever had. ::banana::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I decided to count this one, because I was in it long enough to actually do something.





It counts!





> I hear a couple of indescribable sounds, Then the image of a person sewing the sleeve of a jacket appears. There is a person holding up their arm, and the sleeve of there jacket is torn down the length of it. Another person, is sewing the sleeve back together.





That is so weird.  You get such detailed HI.  I had some last night, like a little bird pecking at something.
 



> My hand blows up into it's normal shape, just as if I was blowing up a balloon. I then shake my hand a little, and begin walking down the corridor when I abruptly wake up.




Like a cartoon, good job.






> I begin to hear some beautiful piano music. I listen to it until this scene appears, of an ocean along a tall rocky cliff. I watch the waves crash against the side of the cliff, as the piano music continues to play. That lasts for a short while before waking up again.





Wow great image.





> Excited, I pull the covers back and get up out of bed.





How do you do that so easily?!






> She gets pissed off and tells me to get away from her, accusing me of blowing boogers on her lol.





 ::furious::   Why do you do that to your sister?  





> Then I abruptly wake up.
> 
> I'm pretty excited about this one. The most successful wild I ever had.



Yea that was great, you are getting really good.  So many in a row!  I hope it rubs off on me.

----------


## Caradon

> That is so weird. You get such detailed HI. I had some last night, like a little bird pecking at something.




Yeah, That stuff is so strange. I'm always so fascinated by seeing those things.




> Like a cartoon, good job.




Yeah, it was  a lot like that.




> How do you do that so easily?!




What do mean? getting out of bed?
Well, it was pretty easy when I knew I was still dreaming.
It's when I know I'm awake, that getting out of bed sucks. ::lol:: 






> Why do you do that to your sister?




LOL 






> Yea that was great, you are getting really good. So many in a row! I hope it rubs off on me.



Thanks, 

I think it is rubbing off on you!
Seeing how my attempts help others, is part of why I've been working so hard at it lately.

----------


## Moonbeam

> What do mean? getting out of bed?
> Well, it was pretty easy when I knew I was still dreaming.
> It's when I know I'm awake, that getting out of bed sucks.



 ::lol::  No I didn't mean when you are awake, I do know how to do that even tho I don't like to.  I meant when I WILD (really WILD, not those that I think I am but I'm probably just dreaming that I am), I get stuck in my body!  I know Clairity says to roll out, but even that's hard.  You seem to just jump right up.  I'm afrad I'll wake up.  I guess I'll just have to try it.





> I think it is rubbing off on you!
> Seeing how my attempts help others, is part of why I've been working so hard at it lately.



 ::hug::   I appreciate it!  It helps a lot.

----------


## mark

good set of lucids there mate! its good how you stopped the pain, I bet that knowledge will be usefull in the future  :smiley: 

I bet the music dream was great! sounds like a nice scene to 

lol at all the reality checks in that last one! sometimes you have to do loads before we can actually convince ourselves  :smiley:  lol at the part with your sister  ::lol::

----------


## Sara

> I lay there in bed thinking about this newest little WILD, when I do a random reality check. And I can breath! I'm like no way, it cant be! I pinch my nose and I can still breath.Knowing I must be dreaming, I'm still having a hard time comprehending it, because everything is so perfectly real.




Ahhh, those are the best! The dreams in which you think you're awake, reflecting on your latest dream and then discover you aren't. Love that feeling of 'wtf, this is a  dream too, it looked so real...'






> Excited, I pull the covers back and get up out of bed. I can see dog laying there sleeping. I walk over to the light-switch to see if it works. The first time I flip it, the light does not come on. But I flip it again, and the light comes on. OK it didn't work the first time, thats a sure dreamsign. I pinch my nose again, and I can still breath.



You needed a lot of confirmation  ::D: 
Damn, the light switch only works the second time, that's something I should remember! I have often trouble with the lights in my dream-room. But it never came to mind to try the switch twice. Thanks for the idea!
 



> I tell my sister it's a dream. I stand right over her with my nose pinched, so she can clearly see it's pinched. And start breathing in and out really hard. And tell her to look I can breath through a pinched nose. She gets pissed off and tells me to get away from her, accusing me of blowing boogers on her lol. Then I abruptly wake up.




Hahaha, trying to convince a DC that it is a dream... waste of time usually (although I had a lucid last night, in which the DC knew very well it was all a dream and looked like he was convincing me  :tongue2: )
 




> No I didn't mean when you are awake, I do know how to do that even tho I don't like to.  I meant when I WILD (really WILD, not those that I think I am but I'm probably just dreaming that I am), I get stuck in my body!  I know Clairity says to roll out, but even that's hard.  You seem to just jump right up.  I'm afrad I'll wake up.  I guess I'll just have to try it.




Oh, I know very well what you mean. Feeling tired and/or being afraid to destroy your lucid when you get up. What I did lately, was keeping my nose pinched while I lay there, so I'm sure I don't loose my lucid. And then either slowly get up, or float on my back, out of the room. And by the time that works, I'm suddenly standing upright and walking.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Zombie attack



Heh. That was an intense dream. I like that you went around snapping their necks. Haha. At first, I was like "Why don't you just grab one of the weapons they are using?" But then I thought about it, and paralyzing them was much more efficient.  ::cooler:: 





> Todays WILD attempt
> The first time I get anything, I hear a very loud knock, like somebody pounding on the wall really hard. It startles me, and I sit up thinking it was real. But since dog isn't barking or woken up, I know it was just in my head.



I hate that. That's one of the reasons I hardly try WILDing in complete silence. Usually when I get hypnogogic sound, it comes on as a suddenly _loud_ noise of some kind, and scares the shit out of me.  ::?: 





> Later, after another WBTB. In the blackness of my mind, I reach up and pull the corner of the blackness away, like it's some kind of thin cover over the dream scene.



That _is_ a really cool image!  ::D: 





> And tell her to look I can breath through a pinched nose. She gets pissed off and tells me to get away from her, accusing me of blowing boogers on her lol. Then I abruptly wake up.



LOL. Nice job on the lucid, man.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Pancaka

> I hate that. That's one of the reasons I hardly try WILDing in complete silence. Usually when I get hypnogogic sound, it comes on as a suddenly _loud_ noise of some kind, and scares the shit out of me.



 Heh. Sometimes when I'm trying to get to sleep I hear someone calling my name. lol. It wakes makes me wake up most times. Whenever I try to WILD lately, I get an image that makes my mind jump and then I sit there just looking at the back of my eyelids, fully aware of my surroundings. SUPER annoying.

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for the comments! I don't have time to be on the computer right now, I'll make replies later.  :smiley: 

EDIT: Changed my mind. I don't think I'll be sleeping tonight anyway, may as well be writing in my journal

----------


## Caradon

> No I didn't mean when you are awake, I do know how to do that even tho I don't like to. I meant when I WILD (really WILD, not those that I think I am but I'm probably just dreaming that I am), I get stuck in my body! I know Clairity says to roll out, but even that's hard. You seem to just jump right up. I'm afrad I'll wake up. I guess I'll just have to try it.



Oh I see what you mean. I'm guessing that this time it was easy because by the time I had the FA, I was sleeping for real and had entered a real dream, beyond the flimsy wild kind. 





> good set of lucids there mate! its good how you stopped the pain, I bet that knowledge will be usefull in the future



Thanks, I'm not worried about dream pain. But at least I know I can easily get over it if I need to.




> I bet the music dream was great! sounds like a nice scene to.



Yeah I like getting music HI. 




> lol at all the reality checks in that last one! sometimes you have to do loads before we can actually convince ourselves  lol at the part with your sister



Yeah, there were two reasons I needed so many reality checks, even though I was already quite sure I was dreaming. 

#1 This month has been pretty dry for good Lucids. When it's been a while, it always takes more convincing. 

#2 I have had very few experiences overcoming false awakenings, and being Lucid in my own house. So the combination of the two made it extra hard to comprehend. But as soon as I pinched my nose the first time, and I could breath. I knew there was no way I was going to let myself decide it wasn't a dream, without good proof that it wasn't. But I wanted to have no doubt at all, before doing something that would be stupid in the waking world.





> Ahhh, those are the best! The dreams in which you think you're awake, reflecting on your latest dream and then discover you aren't. Love that feeling of 'wtf, this is a dream too, it looked so real...'



 yeah, that's so strange.





> 







> Hahaha, trying to convince a DC that it is a dream... waste of time usually (although I had a lucid last night, in which the DC knew very well it was all a dream and looked like he was convincing me )




Well, I don't agree that convincing DC's it's a dream, is a waste of time. Some of the most fun and memorable Lucids I ever had were the ones in which  I had Lucid DC's with me. Convincing them is a lot like everything else you do in a dream. When you expect they won't believe you, Then they are harder to convince. But it gets easier when you do it a lot.

I once convinced the entire dream world they were dreaming! The word just kind of spread. And before I knew it, they all thought I was some kind of messiah that had come into their world to tell them the truth about their reality.  I was pretty surprised by that reaction lol.

I've found that the best way to convince them, is to ask them if they will believe you if you do such and such impossible thing that could only be done in a dream. If they say yes, then do it. I convinced my first DC by asking him if he would believe me if I walked up the side of the wall and across the ceiling.






> Heh. That was an intense dream. I like that you went around snapping their necks. Haha. At first, I was like "Why don't you just grab one of the weapons they are using?" But then I thought about it, and paralyzing them was much more efficient.



Yeah, snapping their necks was really quick and easy at the time.






> I hate that. That's one of the reasons I hardly try WILDing in complete silence. Usually when I get hypnogogic sound, it comes on as a suddenly _loud_ noise of some kind, and scares the shit out of me.



LOl, I know what you mean. That happens to me a lot too. But most of the time I'll just start hearing somebody talking. A lot of times their voices will just kind of fade in.






> That _is_ a really cool image! 
> 
> LOL. Nice job on the lucid, man.



Thanks. :smiley: 





> Heh. Sometimes when I'm trying to get to sleep I hear someone calling my name. lol. It wakes makes me wake up most times.



Yeah, I get that too. Somebody will suddenly shout my name really loud. It's very strange.

----------


## Caradon

Friendly fish
Driving down the road in my car. there is a lake near by, and I can see giant beavers swimming. Eventually the road I'm on turns into  a wide creek. I remember canoing down this creek with a friend before. It lead to some crazy adventure. It was actually a memory from another dream I had a long time ago. years ago I think.

The car sinks into the creek, I get out and I'm wading down it. There are strange animals swimming below the surface of the water. As well as beavers. The creek twists around in a really strange way that's impossible to describe. I look straight down into the the water, and I see this exotic looking red fish. The fish sees me looking down at it, and it swims up to the surface. It does not stop at the surface, but swims right through the air and tries to nuzzle my face in a friendly way. It kind of freaks me out, and I keep trying to avoid the thing. But it's persistent.

Shuttle launch
A really strange dream that I was watching the whole time, I didn't take part in it at all.
It jumped around a lot, but I'll describe a little of it.

There are two brothers going on a mission into space, on the shuttle. Before they can launch, they want this woman to come and see them off. She is some kind of space shuttle mascot that became a tradition over time, to see off all the missions.

Dream shifts into the past, and I'm watching The woman as a little girl, and how she came to be the shuttle mascot. She was just a spectator at a shuttle launch with her parents. there was some high ranking government official that came to see off the launch. On the spur of the moment, he decides to bring the girl onto the shuttle with him. A lot of weird stuff goes on, her talking to the pilots and such. After that, she became like a good luck charm, and she would come to see off each shuttle flight throughout her entire life.

Shuttle takes off, and the two brothers are doing all sorts of weird science experiments in space. As the mission progresses over time, one of the brothers starts to go insane. He thinks he has connected with the spirit of god in space, and slides down a slippery slope of insanity. The last image I remember of the dream, is the insane brother in his room on the ship. he has candles burning all over the place, and crosses all over the walls. He has some kind of scripture in his hand, pounding on it and screaming about sinners of the world or what ever, I don't know. But it was very apparent that the guy was about to become a dangerously violent fanatic.

----------


## Moonbeam

::laughhard::  Caradon, I couldn't sleep, so I got back up--for some reason both of those dreams are so hilarious to me right now.  Thanks.  ::lol::

----------


## kingofclutch

Hmm, strange dreams, but then I guess who's dreams aren't strange. I had some fun reading them. Read some of mine if you'd like at http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=55032. I'm new to Dreamviews so I don't have many entries yet.

----------


## Caradon

> Caradon, I couldn't sleep, so I got back up--for some reason both of those dreams are so hilarious to me right now. Thanks.



LOL, they are pretty funny. I'm pretty wide awake too. but I better try and get to sleep since I have to be up for work in three and a half hours from now. ::?:

----------


## Caradon

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ................

----------


## Moonbeam

> LOL, they are pretty funny. I'm pretty wide awake too. but I better try and get to sleep since I have to be up for work in three and a half hours from now.



Oh crap, I hope you get some sleep.  ::?: 

Maybe it's your chronic sleep deprivation that makes you so good at dreaming.  You're sort of on that polyphasic schedule, maybe not on purpose.

By the time you read this, you'll probably have had your nap-WILD.

----------


## Pancaka

> Oh crap, I hope you get some sleep. 
> 
> Maybe it's your chronic *sleep deprivation* that makes you so good at dreaming.  You're sort of on that polyphasic schedule, maybe not on purpose.
> 
> By the time you read this, you'll probably have had your nap-WILD.



 AH!! My brother told me the most interesting thing today! We were discussing, briefly, some things about lucid dreaming and he brought up Isaac Newton. He said something about him sitting in a chair, holding a rock above a metal bucket and depriving himself of sleep. Whenever he fell asleep, the rock would fall from his hand and wake him up and he would repeat it until he could enter different dream states...That's what he said, but I don't want to look it up right now.

Editx LOL! I forgot to mention something EXTREMELY (not really) important. I drew a couple of REALLY cool zombie pictures yesterday and this morning and idk, hopefully I'll be able to get them on the computer and post them here. Your zombie dreams are AMAZING!!!

----------


## mark

> Friendly fish







ha ha great! I love the over friendly fish and the fact that it freaks you out. do you think that is because its like one of a tiny few animals that dont attack you  ::lol:: 





> Shuttle launch



Also a cool dream, anything to do with space is good. its mad how he turned into some extrimest!  ::shock::

----------


## Moonbeam

> AH!! My brother told me the most interesting thing today! We were discussing, briefly, some things about lucid dreaming and he brought up Isaac Newton. He said something about him sitting in a chair, holding a rock above a metal bucket and depriving himself of sleep. Whenever he fell asleep, the rock would fall from his hand and wake him up and he would repeat it until he could enter different dream states...That's what he said, but I don't want to look it up right now.



I heard the same thing about Henry Ford, or maybe Thomas Edison.  I'm pretty sure Edison claimed to hardly sleep, but he was always nodding off, so he wasn't actually very good at not sleeping.

----------


## Pancaka

> I heard the same thing about Henry Ford, or maybe Thomas Edison.  I'm pretty sure Edison claimed to hardly sleep, but he was always nodding off, so he wasn't actually very good at not sleeping.



Maybe he was talking about Edison...Oh well, you get the point. It's interesting and stuff  :tongue2: .

----------


## Caradon

> Oh crap, I hope you get some sleep. 
> 
> Maybe it's your chronic sleep deprivation that makes you so good at dreaming. You're sort of on that polyphasic schedule, maybe not on purpose.
> 
> By the time you read this, you'll probably have had your nap-WILD.



I'm not even sure if I really slept at all. But I did get a little HI/WILD stuff.
 If you mean the little WILDS? I don't know if it's the sleep deprivation, because I've always been able to do that regardless. As long as I'm motivated enough to force myself not to think, and pay attention as I fall asleep. I actually have a harder time staying aware, when I'm really tired though. The last couple of weeks I've gotten farther with it than I ever have before. Mostly because of being extra motivated and trying every time I go to sleep.

Maybe it's just a certain way I focus my mind, and listen. There are times when I feel like a can actually dig through the blackness and get into that HI place.

I know the REM rebound certainly helps with recall though. But I used to work nights years ago. And I would sleep from 4:00 am to noon every day. And I would be able to get Lucid a lot. But, my recall was naturally so much better back then. I would remember dreams all night long every night. And never wrote any of them down. Not even the Lucids. But once I stopped Lucid Dreaming, and eventually lost all recall for a couple of years. It's been a constant struggle to make sure I keep remembering dreams. I lose it with just a little bit of distraction.





> AH!! My brother told me the most interesting thing today! We were discussing, briefly, some things about lucid dreaming and he brought up Isaac Newton. He said something about him sitting in a chair, holding a rock above a metal bucket and depriving himself of sleep. Whenever he fell asleep, the rock would fall from his hand and wake him up and he would repeat it until he could enter different dream states...That's what he said, but I don't want to look it up right now.
> 
> Editx LOL! I forgot to mention something EXTREMELY (not really) important. I drew a couple of REALLY cool zombie pictures yesterday and this morning and idk, hopefully I'll be able to get them on the computer and post them here. Your zombie dreams are AMAZING!!!



I've heard of that rock falling from the hand thing before, though I don't remember where I heard it. I'm all for getting enough sleep though, If I didn't work early mornings I'd be getting plenty of sleep.

 Thanks, Can't wait to see those Zombie drawings!





> [/size][/font]
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha great! I love the over friendly fish and the fact that it freaks you out. do you think that is because its like one of a tiny few animals that dont attack you 
> 
> 
> Also a cool dream, anything to do with space is good. its mad how he turned into some extrimest!



 ::lol::  well it was freaky when that fish kept swimming right at my face.

I think that guy turned crazy because of a movie I saw I while back. It was called "SUNSHINE" I think. It was made by the same guy that made 28 weeks later. It was really good, these people are on a mission to reignite the sun. Not sure how that could even be possible. But it was a good intense movie. It was one of those movie's where once they overcome some Major disaster that nearly kills them all, they are immediately confronted by an even worse problem. There ended up being a guy that went crazy sort of like that.

----------


## Caradon

A Little bit of WILD stuff
Last night, just trying to force myself to fall a sleep, I entered a work scene Lucid.
My boss was there, and I just spent a moment watching him, and trying to tell the difference between the DC boss and the real one.

Nap stuff
I was able to WILD into my nap a little bit, even though I was so tired. I propped myself up on pillows to make myself less comfortable. 

I enter a  very vivid scene with partial Lucidity. I'm in the parking lot of my work. It's snowing. I see this strange looking man. He is just looking off in the distance. He has a scraggly black beard, glasses, a red stocking cap,and a tan leather jacket on. He turns and looks at me. His mouth begins moving as if he is speaking, but no sound comes out. And I can see he has some missing teeth. As I watch him trying to speak, I become fully Lucid and slide back awake.

There was a couple other ones before I actually fell asleep, but I don't remember them to well. One I thought I was watching a movie, and the scene just changed to something unrelated, and I got confused by that. Became fully Lucid on slid back awake. 

I lost the recall in my nap because of getting woken up quickly.  I almost brought some back, but not quite.

You know you were tired, when your nap lasts for four hours, and it only felt like a couple of minutes.

----------


## Moonbeam

> You know you were tired, when your nap lasts for four hours, and it only felt like a couple of minutes.



Yea see, you are sleep deprived.  ::?:  I hope you get a good night's sleep soon.  :smiley:

----------


## raklet

WILDing seems to come easier and easier to you.  Does the sleep deprivation have anything to do with it?

----------


## mark

ah sunshine!!! such a brilliant movie! I know alot of people didnt like it but I thought it was such a brilliant piece of sci-fi especially the earth room.

I dont know how you survive on so little sleep mate

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh yea I forgot about that movie; I wanted to se it too.  I'll put it on the list.

----------


## Caradon

> Yea see, you are sleep deprived.  I hope you get a good night's sleep soon.



Yeah I was yesterday, but I felt better today. A four hour nap, then about three hours before I went to work. So seven hours total for the day isn't to bad. I felt good until the last hour or so of working today. I plan to get a lot of sleep the next couple of days. :smiley: 





> WILDing seems to come easier and easier to you. Does the sleep deprivation have anything to do with it?



I don't think it does. Because I am better with it when I'm more awake. It just depends on how well I can focus at any given moment. It takes a lot of will power for me to do what I need to do.

I'm still having a hard time making the WILDS last more than about three seconds. I'm hoping with enough practice I will be able to start doing it after WBTB's, Like I have not been able to do in the past. I should have a much better chance of WILDing into a real dream, if I can start doing it that way.

Like the success I had in that one during my nap, after sleeping for two hours first. 





> ah sunshine!!! such a brilliant movie! I know alot of people didnt like it but I thought it was such a brilliant piece of sci-fi especially the earth room.
> 
> I dont know how you survive on so little sleep mate



Yeah, I almost didn't watch it after reading the member reviews on BLOCKBUSTER online. But I'm glad I did! I'm not sure why people didn't like it. Maybe it was just the far fetched idea of restarting the sun, I don't know.
But to me, it seemed like it had everything you could ask for in that style of movie. 

Well it's only one or two days a week, where I get such a small amount of sleep.But I'm pretty good at putting it out of my mind, and not letting myself feel it. Until the end of my shift that is, and it all hits me at once.





> Oh yea I forgot about that movie; I wanted to se it too. I'll put it on the list.



Let me know what you think of it.

----------


## Caradon

Didn't remember a lot from last night.

Possible lost Lucid
I woke up at some point sure I had a Lucid to write. But when I thought about it, no Lucid came to mind. ::?:  I think I must have been Lucid for me to wake up feeling that way.

Fragment
Another cool dream about a trail. I was on some Trail overgrown with tall grass. I was trying to push my way through. There was a dam on a river I was trying to make my way to.

There is a feeling I get when I'm on these trails in my dreams, that makes them very special. I can't explain it, But I love those dreams.



Fragment
I'm part of this cleanup/salvage team in some abandoned building. The floor gives out and we all fall deeper into the building. But i think That was something we were expecting to happen. Just a part of the routine.

Dungeons and dragons
I'm sitting around a table with some people. We are playing the game Dungeons and dragons. We are playing a story, and each player has to read out loud a part of the story when it's their turn. And decide from the events in the story, what their characters next actions will be. It's my turn and I feel a little uncomfortable reading out loud. I start reading, but I'm having a hard time. I can't read the sentences right, and the words I'm reading don't make any sense  to me. I can barely say them without stumbling over my own words that sound like gibberish to me anyway. And I can't read the sentences in the right order. I keep looking at the wrong line and getting confused. I feel really embarrassed and stupid, that I can't read it. The other players give up on the game and walk away.

Should have noticed this as a dreamsign, but I usually don't have trouble reading in dreams. I think it was just my apprehension of reading out loud to the group that caused this to happen.

Todays WILD attempts
Last night
I hear a woman from work laughing, and a couple of other voices I don't remember what they said now. I then enter a work scene, my boss is there and I here him say something about going out for a drink after work. then I slide out of it. I don't remember if I did anything else.

In my nap
I hear women laughing again. Then I begin hearing some clicking sounds. That sounds to me like somebody playing the spoons. I then enter another work scene, somebody in a hurry is rushing towards me really fast. and I slide out of  it.

My sleep is disturbed at this point, and I can't focus enough to get back into it again.
I start thinking about some BS from work today.

----------


## Sara

> Possible lost Lucid
> I woke up at some point sure I had a Lucid to write. But when I thought about it, no Lucid came to mind. I think I must have been Lucid for me to wake up feeling that way.




Ahh, that sucks... thinking you had a lucid but not remembering. Well, than it probably wasn't a very exciting one.
 




> Another cool dream about a trail. I was on some Trail overgrown with tall grass. I was trying to push my way through. There was a dam on a river I was trying to make my way to.
> 
> There is a feeling I get when I'm on these trails in my dreams, that makes them very special. I can't explain it, But I love those dreams.




Hmm, I can't really see how this would be special. You have special memories about off road hiking from your past?

You didn't see any bears?

I watched a program on discovery yesterday, that was about a bear attack. They spoke about how a person could win a fight from a bear if he punched it on the nose and that you should always keep your arms vertical, so the bear can't grab them. I thought 'that might be interesting for Caradon' :-)
But in the end, they just used pepper spray on the bear. 
 





> I'm part of this cleanup/salvage team in some abandoned building. The floor gives out and we all fall deeper into the building. But i think That was something we were expecting to happen. Just a part of the routine.




LOL, I hope that's not part of the routine in your daily job  ::D: 
 




> I start reading, but I'm having a hard time. I can't read the sentences right, and the words I'm reading don't make any sense  to me. I can barely say them without stumbling over my own words that sound like gibberish to me anyway. And I can't read the sentences in the right order. I keep looking at the wrong line and getting confused. I feel really embarrassed and stupid, that I can't read it. The other players give up on the game and walk away.




Strange, how you can normally read very well in dreams, but not this time. It could have been part of your brain telling you to get lucid  :tongue2: 
 




> Todays WILD attempts




Well, you get a lot further with your attempts then I do!
The things you describe, does it feel like HI or really like a dream?

----------


## Caradon

> Hmm, I can't really see how this would be special. You have special memories about off road hiking from your past?




Well I still go hiking all the time. It's the feeling of those dreams that are special.
I guess it's about like trying to explain to somebody how a Lucid dream feels any more special than a none Lucid one.




> You didn't see any bears?
> 
> I watched a program on discovery yesterday, that was about a bear attack. They spoke about how a person could win a fight from a bear if he punched it on the nose and that you should always keep your arms vertical, so the bear can't grab them. I thought 'that might be interesting for Caradon' :-)
> But in the end, they just used pepper spray on the bear.




Yeah, I know about all that stuff. Black bears are generally very timid, and easily frightened away. But if they are hungry and desperate enough your doomed. because the only time black bears attack people, is when they plan to eat you. It's the opposite with grizzlies. They almost never attack with the intent to eat you. They normally only attack when surprised, or defending their food. 

The thing is, they don't understand how much weaker humans are compared to them. So when they come at you, you have to pretend your tuffer than they are. when they realize your not, you become a quick meal unless you have a weapon.

I read about a little girl that fought off a black bear attack, by dumping boiling water on it,  and then hitting it in the face with an axe.

I never ran into one by the way, and probably never will.  But I was thinking about getting some of that spray. Just so I feel like I have some kind of defense if I needed it.
I always feel pretty safe out there, but you never know when you could come across one. And with my luck it would probably be that extra hungry bear! :tongue2: 




> Well, you get a lot further with your attempts then I do!
> The things you describe, does it feel like HI or really like a dream?



Well once I actually enter the scene, it's different than Hi. But I don't really consider any of my WILDS real dreams. Except for the recent one where I had the false awakening instead of waking up like I normally do.

----------


## mark

> Didn't remember a lot from last night.
> 
> Possible lost Lucid





shame man there is nothing more annoying then that 





> Fragment





 :smiley:  those dreams are great, I have the same fascination with the sky for some reason. Have you ever found that feeling in real life? 






> Dungeons and dragons





ha ha ha I know this one, its funny how even when we have such obvious dream signs we dont notice them lol 





> Todays WILD attempts



some good WILD attempts there, I wish I could get as far as you can.

----------


## raklet

Glad to know I'm not the only D&D dork here.  :wink2:   I miss playing that game.  All my friends moved away that I used to play with.

----------


## Caradon

> those dreams are great, I have the same fascination with the sky for some reason. Have you ever found that feeling in real life?




Yeah, I do get that feeling in real life. But in the dream it's magnified a hundredfold so it's still a lot different.






> some good WILD attempts there, I wish I could get as far as you can.



Thanks, I bet if you practiced quieting your mind every night as you fall asleep it wouldn't take to long.





> Glad to know I'm not the only D&D dork here.  I miss playing that game. All my friends moved away that I used to play with.



I never actually got into a good game of D&D. I played it a couple times. But never got into a once a week on going adventure with any group. But I read Fantasy books all the time. 

Are you familiar with R.A. Salvatore then? I love his stuff. I'm in the process of reading his Demon wars saga right now. It's great! Though I have not had the chance to read much lately. I plan to pick it up again tomorrow.

----------


## Caradon

Dad
My dad and my brother came to the house to pick me up. Not sure where we were going. They came in to wait for me to get ready.(I never even thought about the fact that my dad was dead in this dream.) I start to show them this cool digital 3D movie I have.(don't really have one.) There was some cool images on the screen. don't remember much else about it.

I also wrote something in my notes about a haunting. I forgot all about it until just now looking at it. But I don't really remember the dream.

There was some weird dream about getting money from the bank. But the teller accidentally gave me this fat clip of hundred dollar bills.

Large dog attack
I'm in the house, standing by the front door. I'm looking out the storm door which is mostly glass. And there is this huge dog. His head would be about at my chest level.
After a few moments of watching it, afraid that it will attack. It does! It attacks the glass door. And is snapping and snarling. It eventually slams it's head through the glass, and is trying to break through the rest of the way. I run into the kitchen, and grab a heavy frying pan. I then go back, and start bashing the pan repeatedly into the dogs face. I'm hitting it so hard that the dogs neck actually bends as if it were made of metal. rather than skin and bone. With every hit it bends a little more, and it's face gets messed up a bit. I actually feel kind of bad for the thing. It eventually backs off. And I start to think about how I'm really being attacked this time. And I'm going to write about it in my journal. I don't even get the chance to think about doing a reality check though, because I wake up right away. Could have been Lucid there!

Reality check timer
I'm pretty surprised by this dream. I have not had my timer on in a couple of weeks because I have still not got the battery fixed in my watch. But I was going to do it on Sunday after work, but the stores were closed because of easter.

I'm at the house, some family members are there. My reality check timer starts going  off. A family member says, "Oh it's time for a reality check!" So I do one, but I wake up just as I do it. I think I woke up because I had just entered the dream, and it wasn't that stable yet. But still pretty cool. I had that dream just because if thinking about getting my timer going again!  


I Am The Tiger!
I had this dream that I knew I was a were-tiger. there were certain times when I would transform into a tiger.

There was this woman and a little girl. I was telling the woman about my ability to transform into a tiger. And that it was easier on certain days, but I believed I had the ability to control the transformation, I just needed a bit more practice. The rest of the dream I was sitting there trying to will myself into a tiger. I didn't succeed. I woke up before I did it. But it was pretty cool just believing I could do it. :smiley: 

In the books I'm reading there is a character that has become a were-tiger, so I guess I got it from that.

McDonald's
I'm at McDonald's, There is a line of people waiting to order. I'm sitting at a table near the line. I couple of teenagers come in and get in line. One of them starts talking about getting some REM rebound tonight. I wonder if he is into Lucid Dreaming, Maybe even a DV Member. I get up from my table and walk over there. "you ld?" I ask.
"What?" he replies. "Are you into Lucid Dreaming?" he says "No." Him and his friends are giving me a funny look now. And I explain that I thought maybe he was because of talking about REM rebound and stuff. Feeling a little stupid, I leave the building ans it's raining outside. There ws more to the dream, just some boring stuff about me eating a very greasy hamburger.

A lot of close calls last night, hopefully this dry spell will be over soon.

Last nights WILD attempt
I didn't really try to wild to much last night. I was not really into it. But I tried once after a short WBTB.

I hear somebody say," hey Caradon, throw me a biscuit." Then I enter a scene, where I'm standing outside near my work. There is a big pile of snow, and I see somebody standing on the other side of it. I notice I have a biscuit in my hand. ::lol::  So I throw it over the hill of snow, to the guy on the other side. Assuming that he wants the biscuit lol. he catches it and I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

> A lot of close calls last night, hopefully this dry spell will be over soon.



Yup it's over I Think. I had two good Lucids last night.  :boogie: I've only been sleeping for three hours so far. I'm on a little WBTB right now. 

lets make it three!

----------


## raklet

> Are you familiar with R.A. Salvatore then? I love his stuff. I'm in the process of reading his Demon wars saga right now. It's great! Though I have not had the chance to read much lately. I plan to pick it up again tomorrow.



No.  I didn't get introduced to fantasy until quite late in my life (age 24).  I've read some of the dragonlance stuff by Margaret Weiss and Tracy Hickman, but I haven't heard of Salvatore.  I will have to check it out.






> Yup it's over I Think. I had two good Lucids last night. I've only been sleeping for three hours so far. I'm on a little WBTB right now. 
> 
> lets make it three!




Sweet, can't wait to read about them!

----------


## Caradon

> No. I didn't get introduced to fantasy until quite late in my life (age 24). I've read some of the dragonlance stuff by Margaret Weiss and Tracy Hickman, but I haven't heard of Salvatore. I will have to check it out.
> 
> Sweet, can't wait to read about them!



Yeah I liked the dragonlance too. That and the Darkwalker on Moonshae by Douglas Niles got me into fantasy. I read mostly horror stuff until then.

Salvatore created one of the greatest fantasy characters of all time.
 Drizzt Do'Urden definitely something to check if you like Fantasy.

My other favorite fantasy writer is a guy named David Gemmell
You should check out the book "LEGEND" One of my favorites.
And it's not from that Tom Cruise move either lol.

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams
Monday/March/24/2008
Lucid Dream # 19 of 2008
Reality check induced Lucidity
This is my 100th countable and recorded Lucid Dream since retraining. :woohoo: 

This dream started out as a false awakening I think. The first thing I remember is being in the bathroom of a childhood home, when I do a random reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath. :boogie:  Instantly Lucid, I walk out into the living room and turn the light on. The light comes on, on the first try. And I think about what Sara said last time I was turning on lights in my dream. 

I then decide I'm going to do the basic task of the month.(Forgetting that I decided to quite doing Tasks.)  I step outside and it's night again." I think, great not again!" I don't see any cars to get hit by at all. I start walking in the direction of a highway I know is near by. For some odd reason I start hitting my arms together crosswise, and it feels so real that I think I'm hitting my real arms together. And that it's going to wake me up. With that thought, the dream fades into a false awakening.

I wake up in the same childhood home as before, where I had just started from. I do another random reality check, and I can still breath. But this time I'm confused and I don't believe it. I walk back outside. I'm in the same spot as before. and I begin walking towards the same highway as before.  I've done reality checks a couple more times by this time and I can still breath, but am ignoring it because I still don't believe it. I'm with a friend now. I'm not sure where he came from. I think, there is a little bit I forgot about. We are walking across the parking lot of a restaurant, that is there in real life. And I start doing more reality checks. (Pinching my nose.)

 I say to my friend," That's odd, my nose keeps trying to tell me I'm dreaming." I think about how it normally feels when I pinch my nose when I'm awake, and no air gets through at all. I now start to suspect, that I may actually be dreaming still. Along the outside wall of the restaurant, are lights set at intervals. I say to my friend," hold on, I'm going over by the light where I can see better." I walk over to where the light is.
And as I do, I look around and think about how odd it will be if this really is a dream.
everything looks and feels exactly like real life to me. 

Once I get to the light, I hold up my hand to it and begin trying to push my finger through the palm of my hand. At first nothing happens, so I push really hard. My finger begins sinking into my hand! "Holy crap, it is a dream!" I get excited and begin climbing the wall. I climb it easy, and get up on the roof. I see a couple of people walking below. I decide I want to freak them out by jumping from the roof.(It's a decent height.) I yell down to them, but they ignore me at first. After a bit I get their attention. I run across the roof and leap into the air. I start to glide gradually down. But just for fun, I decide to relax and let myself fall like a rock. I fall and hit the ground hard. ::D: 

 I then get up and walk in the direction of the highway, trying to hurry. I wonder if the cars will try and stop instead of running me over.(even though that's never happened before.) My friend keeps getting in my way, making it hard to get to the road. I push him out of the way, and just about to jump into traffic when I wake up for real.

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream  # 20 of 2008
Same night as above
Reality check induced Lucidity
The end of tasking

I'm with a bunch of friends in a house. One of them is an old friend of mine. A bunch of stuff was going on that I don't remember all that well. I  don't remember why, but I bring up Lucid Dreaming to my old friend. He seems interested, and I tell him he can learn to do it. I demonstrate how to do a reality check, and I can breath. I'm like WTF, It can't be. I take my finger, and push it into the palm of my hand. And it sinks in. 

Lucid, I push my finger into my hand as far as I can, then turn my hand over and look at the other side. My finger is pushed completely through. I say to my friend "Look that's so cool!  I pushed my finger completely through my hand! I hold it up and wiggle my finger a little bit. he believes that it's a dream.

 I then remember that I want to freak some of the other people in the room out. I say to one guy,"Look what I can do." I run up the side of the wall and kick off, doing a back flip through the air, and landing on my feet.

The guy looks really confused, and says "What the hell!" I then levitate up to the ceiling and begin crawling across it upside down. I crawl across the ceiling to where my friend is sitting, doing some paper work below. I hang upside down and say, "Dude, you can do anything you could ever want to do right now, Why would you want to sit there and do paper work!" he says, "I have to get this done and faxed to such and such a place."

I laugh and say, " it doesn't matter, your wasting your time. you can't bring anything back to the waking world with you anyway! Lets go outside and go flying or something. He says, "oh yeah, thanks for reminding me." He gets up, and I float down from the ceiling. We both walk outside, and it's raining and cold. I remember I don't need to feel cold if I don't want. And walk right into the rain.

The front yard slopes down a hill to the road. Across the road is some houses, and beyond that, I can see a lake shrouded in mist. On the road, at the bottom of the hill there is a car parked. I see a huge boulder nearby, pick it up an throw it off the hill.
The boulder crushes in the roof of the car. I laugh and say," oops somebody is going to be pissed!"

I tell my friend that I'm going to go flying over the lake. I leap off the hill, and fly over the road and between the houses on the other side. I go sliding across somebody's balcony. there is a table with dishes, and other stuff on it. I knock them all off the balcony. I fly along between the buildings. And there are no walls on the sides of them now, so that I can see all sorts of people inside. And some nice looking girls.

At this point I think of the Lucid task again. I remember that I'm done with tasking, and decide not to waste my time trying to do some task. A sense of freedom washes over me, that I have not felt in my Lucids for a long time. And I fly out towards the lake.
I try to get higher, but my dreaming skills have gotten rusty because of to much time wasted on tasks! 

I struggle to get higher. I see some junk floating through the air. I use TK on it, and send it floating away. But just barely. I then try using TK on myself, and it works at first, I start to lift myself higher. But I lose control and begin to sink again. I decide I don't really want to fly out over the lake if I can't even fly well. So I land, and go walking up between the buildings.

There are tons of people and rooms on either side of me. It's kind of a strange scene, hard to describe. There are some very nice looking girls, and I'm walking along checking them out. Not feeling shy about staring at all. I look all I want. I decide I'm going to play with the girls a little bit. I walk by examining all of their arses. And when ever I see one I like, I use both hands, to reach out and give both cheeks a nice squeeze. then move on to the next one. :tongue2:  

People are all looking at me like I've gone mad. I play around with them for some time, when I see my friend come walking along. He goes into one of the rooms and is talking to some of the people there. I follow him in, and I assume he has told them that I know I'm dreaming. I jump into the air, and am able to levitate to the ceiling. I crawl across the ceiling again. I look down at the people staring at me and ask, "Are you afraid? Do you know who I am?" And I begin laughing like a maniac and say," I'm Freddy Krueger!" 

I jerk out my hand with fingers spread, trying to will blades to grow out of the ends of my finger tips. Blades slowly begin to grow out of them, but I lose control  and they slide back in and disappear. I see a guy wearing a brown hat, and striped sweater. I leap down to him, and say, "give me those cloths, There is only one Freddy Krueger in this dream, and thats me!" I grab his hat and pull of his sweater and put them on myself. I begin laughing like a crazy man again, until I wake up.

Comments

This was the longest Lucid I had in a long time. And I know the reason for it was because of not stressing out over whether I'm going to have enough time to complete some task. I was able to just relax and enjoy it. The first order of business is going to be to re-hone my TK and flying skills. I was pretty annoyed that I had trouble with doing that. It's normally so easy for me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I Am The Tiger!



Haha. As awesome as that would have been, it sucks that you weren't actually able to transform.  :tongue2: 





> I hear somebody say," hey Caradon, throw me a biscuit." Then I enter a scene, where I'm standing outside near my work. There is a big pile of snow, and I see somebody standing on the other side of it. I notice I have a biscuit in my hand. So I throw it over the hill of snow, to the guy on the other side. Assuming that he wants the biscuit lol. he catches it and I wake up.



LOL. That was random.  ::chuckle:: 





> Two Lucid Dreams



Heh. That second one was good. It's amazing how we could practically be staring the fact that we're dreaming, right in the face, and still not realize it.





> Lucid Dream  # 20 of 2008



That was great.  ::D:  I just love doing lucid acrobatics like running up the walls. I don't think I've ever tried walking on the ceiling, though. I'll have to give that a shot some time. 

And I love the part where you were flying around squeezing the girls' asses.  ::lmao:: 

Congrats on all the lucids. And...I'm sure you've said this before but, how come you've decided to stop trying the tasks?

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  Great lucid mate! 

Do you think not worrying about tasks gives you that much extra control and time in kucids? hmmm maybe I should try laying off the tasks for a while.

lol at the freddy krugar part  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

> Haha. As awesome as that would have been, it sucks that you weren't actually able to transform.



Yeah I know. I think I'm going to make that one of my Lucid Dreaming goals.
I tried transforming into an eagle once. I think, I only got about as far as sprouting wings. But that was cool too. It was a long time ago.




> LOL. That was random.



Yeah,  ::lol::  I get the strangest things when I'm trying to WILD sometimes.






> Heh. That second one was good. It's amazing how we could practically be staring the fact that we're dreaming, right in the face, and still not realize it.



Yeah, Part of that was because of the FA. I thought I had already woken up.
Overcoming FA's is still pretty new to me I'm just glad I was eventually able to do it.





> That was great.  I just love doing lucid acrobatics like running up the walls. I don't think I've ever tried walking on the ceiling, though. I'll have to give that a shot some time.



Yeah that stuff is a blast! I don't think I can go through a Lucid without doing some kind of acrobatics.

I love crawling on ceilings lol. I started doing that a long time ago. I was flying around a huge cathedral kind of place. And I just randomly stopped on the ceiling for a quick break, and to check out the view. It's pretty cool.




> And I love the part where you were flying around squeezing the girls' asses.



lol I couldn't resist, they were to perfect. I normally wake up when trying to have sex with them. But I can usually get away with a bit of random fondling.




> Congrats on all the lucids. And...I'm sure you've said this before but, how come you've decided to stop trying the tasks?



Thanks. Well, I'm putting the task of the month on hold temporarily. I'll get back into that eventually. There are a lot of reasons I'm quiting general tasking. Basically, I just want to make my dreams my own again. I have a lot of personal goals to achieve that have been completely derailed because of so many tasks set by other people. 

And I'm getting tired of feeling like I'm required to do such and such a thing once I get Lucid. I want to work on redeveloping dreaming skills that I've lost since I got out of Lucid Dreaming, and started relearning it again. 
And I want to be able to feel free to do what ever random thing seems like fun to me at the time.

Between the task of the month, task's that were sent in a PM, and deep dreaming task's that are all based around Costenada anyway. (Something I'm not even slightly interested in.) There have just been way to many. So I'm getting out of it for a while.

I just want to have some fun. :smiley: 








> Great lucid mate! 
> 
> Do you think not worrying about tasks gives you that much extra control and time in lucids? hmmm maybe I should try laying off the tasks for a while.



Thanks mark. Well, I can't speak for everyone. But for me, yeah. When ever I think of a task, the first thing I do is worry about if I'm going to have enough time to complete it. And just worrying about waking up seems to make it happen. Or put me into a false awakening. I've found that the best technique for staying in a dream is to just not worry about waking up at all and relax.

And I'll definitely have more control, once I start practicing skills more. 




> lol at the freddy krugar part



 ::lol::  I was feeling a little sinister there for a minute lol. It was kind of a fun evil feeling. I'll have to try making blades come out of my fingers again. That would be cool to do.

----------


## Caradon

The jump
In a plane on some military mission. There is some girl with me who is a part of the military. We are going to jump from the plane, to parachute into some battle. I suddenly realize i don't know how to work the chute, and I ask the pilot how to release it. He shows me how to work a series of complicated switches and buttons that will release the chute. I'm not sure I have it figured out, and I'm not sure I will be able to do it correctly under the stress of falling from the plane.

The girl with me is experienced at this. So I tell her that I'm going to hang onto her while we jump so that she can make sure my chute gets opened. She is OK with this, and our jump site approaches. The door of the plane is open, and we half jump, half fall from the plane. The wind is blowing strong, and we are a bit wobbly at first, and I work to smooth out our fall. I'm thrilled, and I say to the girl."Yay we are flying, just like in a dream! We better do a reality check!" I start reaching for my nose to do one, but the wind throws us around a bit, and both hands are busy trying to get things smoothed out.

This moment feels different from any other dream I have had like this. And I don't really think it's a dream. But I'm still about to do a reality check anyway. ( I forgot to mention it's night.) We fall through some clouds, and beyond the edge of another cloud coming up. I see a sight so beautiful, that I'm momentarily distracted from my reality check.(Still have not forgotten I need to do one though,) We are falling down towards point's of light in the darkness. It's almost as if we are falling towards a star filled night sky. instead of the ground.

Dumb struck by the beauty of the moment, I say. " Oh wow look at that!" And we fly past the edge of that last cloud, and I wake up. 

Comments
This was the tail end of a longer dream. I didn't feel like writing all of it. It was a little confusing anyway.
If this dream would have lasted a few moments longer. I would have gotten the reality check done, and been Lucid. This was a very amazing dream moment though, that's going to be with me for a while.

Alien in the closet
I'm cleaning out my closet when I see this box that looks like mice have been living in it.
I look closer and I see this very large rat sleeping in the box. I'm surprised that all my moving boxes around had not woken it up. It's hard to describe this part, but the next time I look I see this tentacled thing, injecting some poison into a cat. and when the cat is paralyzed, the thing eats it. The next thing I know the alien thing is out of the closet and is bigger than a person, it looks sort  of like a jelly fish. It's a kind of red and purple color with a big head, and long stringy tentacles hanging off it. I run for help. I find my brother and tell him to get his gun. Because of the alien. He laughs at me, but he goes looking for a gun anyway.

Comments
This is a good example of what The Cusp was talking about.

I don't have as much time to be on the computer lately. That's why I have not been around as much.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I don't have as much time to be on the computer lately. That's why I have not been around as much.



Hey, so much blue in here the last few days!  And an almost-lucid parachute jump.  I think you get better all of the time.

Just do however much you can or feel like Caradon--even if the only thing you have time for is just keeping up with your journal, that's great, cuz it's inspiration for the rest of us.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> The jump







great dream man! I love that feeling of utter beauty we get in dreams! I think it is one of the best feelings around. lol its funny how you came so close to rcing but the wind stopped you   ::lol:: 





> Alien in the closet



 ::shock::  I bet that was one hell of a freaky dream!

----------


## Caradon

> Hey, so much blue in here the last few days! And an almost-lucid parachute jump. I think you get better all of the time.
> 
> Just do however much you can or feel like Caradon--even if the only thing you have time for is just keeping up with your journal, that's great, cuz it's inspiration for the rest of us.



Welcome back!  :smiley: 

Thanks, definitely trying to get better all the time. 

Yeah I'll for sure be writing dreams. At least on the nights when I can. I've been working later and getting late naps. So by the time I get what I need done around the house It's usually just about midnight already. Makes it hard to do anything. Plus with spring coming up fast, I'm going to want to spend as much time at the park with the dog as I can. But I'll be getting around the journals when I can too. :smiley: 




> [/size][/font]
> 
> 
> 
> great dream man! I love that feeling of utter beauty we get in dreams! I think it is one of the best feelings around. lol its funny how you came so close to rcing but the wind stopped you 
> 
> 
> 
>  I bet that was one hell of a freaky dream!



Thanks mark.  Yeah I know there is nothing like it. I actually shouldn't even have needed a reality check in that dream. but oh well, At least I recognized the dreamsign.

Yeah that alien dream was pretty freaky. It was one strange looking alien I'll tell you. ::lol:: 


Not really much to write about from last night. A couple of dreams about being at the mall. I had a hard time falling asleep. I did WILD into several scenes while trying to force myself asleep. but nothing really significant. I can't even remember all of them very well. Some of them I was lucid for a bit, some not.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah I'll for sure be writing dreams. At least on the nights when I can. I've been working later and getting late naps. So by the time I get what I need done around the house It's usually just about midnight already. Makes it hard to do anything. Plus with spring coming up fast, I'm going to want to spend as much time at the park with the dog as I can. But I'll be getting around the journals when I can too.



I know, it's hard to do it all.... ::?:

----------


## raklet

> The jump



Very cool.  Too bad you didn't get to do the RC.

----------


## Caradon

> Very cool. Too bad you didn't get to do the RC.



Yeah I know. The dream ended so soon though, that it wouldn't have mattered much anyway.


Fear
I'm in a car. My step dad is driving, and my mom is riding shot-gun. My brother and I are sitting in the back. We come to a wooden bridge, and are driving over it. My step dad is driving fast, and I can tell that the wood that makes up the road is rotting.

 As we progress along it, I can see large holes in the road, where it has rotted away completely.
It gets so bad that I don't see any way that we can possibly make it across. I freak out and tell my step dad to stop. He stops, but he is intent on driving across. I'm to scared, so I tell him I'm getting out of the car. I get out, and he begins driving forward.
He doesn't make more than a foot before the car sinks through the rotted wood, and begins to fall. 

I can see through the gap where the car fell through. And I'm horrified to see how far of a fall it actually is. The ground is far far below. I watch helpless as the car with my family tumbles end over end through empty air. the car finally hits the ground upside down. Crushing in the roof, and then bouncing and rolling a few times before coming to a stop. Stunned and in shock, I run back across the bridge. Once off the bridge I start making a mad run down the side of a cliff. leaping and skidding out of control, with little regard to my own safety. I'm expecting to see them all crushed, and torn apart. But I have to get down there and see.

Once to the car, I look inside. And there sits my family, fine and happy as can be. They are all joking about how fun that was, and they want to do it again!

Comments
I guess the DC's were getting back at me for all the time I spend freaking them out!

Actually, I think this was an attempt by my subconscious to get me Lucid. If I would have fallen with the car, I probably would have been Lucid.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Once to the car, I look inside. And there sits my family, fine and happy as can be. They are all joking about how fun that was, and they want to do it again!



Isn't that funny, when your SC saves yourself from a horrible dream at the last second?  I've had that happen before.  It's a relief, anyway.  That  seems like a situation you would get lucid in, running down like that.

----------


## Caradon

> Isn't that funny, when your SC saves yourself from a horrible dream at the last second? I've had that happen before. It's a relief, anyway. That seems like a situation you would get lucid in, running down like that.



Yeah, that could have really been bad.

Your right, I could have gotten Lucid either from falling in the car, or running down the cliff.

----------


## Pancaka

OMG LAWL!  ::lolxtreme:: 

Today has been a funny day on DV

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams
Sunday/March/30/2008
Lucid Dream # 21 of 2008
Tornado dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm having one of those weird bathroom dreams. I leave the bathroom and walk to the buildings exit, intending to go home. I step outside, and it's cloudy. I begin hearing storm sirens.(Just like in my last tornado dream.) I look around, and I can see the tornado off in the distance. It's tearing through the city, and I can see smoke from random fires throughout the destruction. The tornado is sweeping back and forth, and heading my way. I think about trying to make it home, But it's now to close and I don't think I can make it. 

I go back inside, there are many people there, that are aware of the tornado. The tornado has swept across the landscape and is somehow coming at us from the opposite direction from where I first saw it. I don't feel to safe in this building, I don't think it will hold up to a direct hit. I go and look out the back window, and I can see the tornado not more than about fifty feet away. and coming right at us. It looks like a black wall. I go into the other room, and I think that this is like a tornado dream, and I should do a reality check. It feels kind of strange as I reach up to pinch my  nose. Because I don't think it's a dream at all this time, and I'm seconds from being hit by a tornado for real. But I take the time to do a reality check anyway. :tongue2:   And I can breath! :boogie: 

I want to double make sure, so I push my finger into the palm of my hand really hard. It starts to sink in, and this time I turn my hand over and watch as my finger pokes through the top of my hand. It's pretty cool, the skin on the top of my hand begins to rise, and my finger pops through it.  I push it all the way through as far as I can. I show my hand to a near by woman. I wiggle the finger sticking through, and all the fingers on the other hand as well. ::lol::  She looks surprised, and I pull my finger out of my hand.

I tell the crowd to watch out the window, because I'm going to go jump into the tornado. I walk out the front  door, and around the back. To my surprise, the tornado has now transformed into this girl I work with, and She is wearing a black dress. She is the tornado personified. I'm clear minded enough to think about this in the dream, and it makes sense to me. I can see her as being a tornado. She is a forceful person, and quite full of wind as well. And has really gotten on my nerves over the last two weeks.

She starts to walk away, and  I shout " Hey tornado! Get over here! I'm going to kick your ass!"  She stops, and I walk over to her. I jump right into her, like I was planning to jump into the original tornado.  At first I phase right through here, because she is nothing but wind. (just like in real life.) ::lol::  

I then grab her around the waist with one arm, and take off flying with her. Intending to get her away from the building, to save the people inside. As I do, I'm wondering if they can see her as the girl, or if they still see her as a tornado. I imagine that if they see her as the tornado still, I must look like superman taking the tornado away from them. ::D: 

I fly up with her, high above the buildings and the nearest trees. I here the girl gasp in surprise, and I realize that it's because of the amazing view spreading out before us. I say, "yeah I know, isn't that awesome? Thats' why I love Lucid dreaming so much." :smiley: 

I now remember that I wanted to practice my TK. And I remember my last lucid where it failed me, and I had trouble flying. As soon as think about that, I get a really weird tingly sensation in my stomach, and I begin to sink back to the ground. I wake up before sinking all the way back down.

Comments
Thanks to reality checking, I'm two for two on the tornado dreamsign. :boogie: 
Time to start renting tornado shows!

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream # 22 of 2008
Same night as the above Lucid

I go back to sleep, and I'm having a dream where I'm in school, and in a Lucid Dreaming class. I Think, that there were a lot of DV members there. I don't remember a lot about the beginning. The topic comes up about a universal hand signal to use if your in public, and you think you see somebody doing a reality check. The hand signal, is to check if the other person is into LDing. (There is a real thread on that here at DV)

Somebody asks me what my opinion about what the signal should be. I explain that we should already use the signal that was decided on in the DV thread. And I point my finger into the palm of my hand.

Not sure why, but while demonstrating this signal, I decide to push my finger into my hand. My finger pushes through, and I watch as the skin on the back of my hand bulges outward, and my finger pops through. Just like in the last dream. I show it to some guy sitting next to me, and say "hey, that looks just like when I do that in a dream!" I pull my finger out and push it in again. Then pull it out, and reach up to pinch my nose. And I can breath! :boogie: 

I'm sitting there for a moment breathing through a pinched nose. But I can only breath through the left nostril. I realize that the right one is probably plugged up in real life, so thats why it's only working through the left side. After a few moments of sitting there, I'm like,"well since this is a dream, I should get up and do something." 

So I stand up from my chair, and try to do a hand stand. But gravity feels so realistic, that I can't do it any better than real life. I start to doubt if it really is a dream, so I push my finger through my hand again. "Yup, I'm dreaming." I walk out of the school, and the only thing on my mind at the moment is sex. 

Outside, there is a group of people walking into the school. There are plenty of females so I start looking to pick one out. But now, every one I look at is way to young. And I think that maybe I've jinxed myself into only seeing children. 

But after a bit more searching, I find someone suitable. I walk up to her and put one arm around her waist, then lift and carry her off to the side of the group, to have the longest and most enjoyable Lucid sex dream I ever had. Without waking up!

Censored

After we are finished, I listen to this conversation that two DC's are having. They are talking about some kind of business deal they are involved in. I think it's kind of funny that they are being so serious about business stuff, when it's just a dream. Then, Lo and behold. Here comes Mark, Walking out of the building!
He has dark hair, and sharp facial features.
I say to Mark."You know this is a dream don't you!"  I see some other near by girl give me a funny look. She then looks at Mark and shakes her head, silently mouthing the words. "This isn't a dream."  To me, it looks like Mark is taking her word for it instead of mine. I say " Mark,do a reality check! You will see!" He still looks like he doesn't believe me. So I push my finger through my hand again and show him. And I say, "pinch your nose and see if you can breath!" He pinches his nose, but doesn't say any thing. So I ask," well... can you breath!"  "Yeah, I can breath mate." he replies. 

But he doesn't seem to interested lol. and he just walks away going about his business.
I watch him go and I wake up.

----------


## mark

great night mate!! 

that tornado dream is cool! I was surprised that it turned into a girl, which by the way your comments about her were very very funny  ::lol::  (that part reminded me of stardust and how the fallen star is a girl) 

It was cool how you flew off high into the sky and I think what you said to her pretty much sums up the magic of LDing, I bet the view was spectacular 

Caradon you are my new god for managing to have sex in a LD without waking up  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

lol I dunno why I was acting so strange, if it were really me I would have well joined you in flying round or something. I will give my usual advice. if you ever see me in a dream and I am acting strange....kick me lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> . She is the tornado personified. I'm clear minded enough to think about this in the dream, and it makes sense to me. I can see her as being a tornado. She is a forceful person, and quite full of wind as well. And has really gotten on my nerves over the last two weeks. 
> 
> She starts to walk away, and  I shout " Hey tornado! Get over here! I'm going to kick your ass!"  She stops, and I walk over to her. I jump right into her, like I was planning to jump into the original tornado.  At first I phase right through here, because she is nothing but wind. (just like in real life.)





Caradon, that is one of the coolest lucid things I have ever read!  And it's like you are solving a real problem, too.  In a way.  ::lol::  It was fun I bet, dealing with the "windy" person like that!





> Censored





 :boogie:  ::D: 
 





> Then, Lo and behold. Here comes Mark, Walking out of the building!



That is so cool!  I love it!  ::bowdown::  I concur with Mark, you are now officially a Lucid Dream God in my book! ::D:

----------


## raklet

Great dreams!  You are getting so good at lucids.  I like the tornado / girl dream too.  Except, you should have tried to seduce her and then dump her when she is interested.  That would have taken the wind out of her!

----------


## Caradon

> great night mate!! 
> 
> that tornado dream is cool! I was surprised that it turned into a girl, which by the way your comments about her were very very funny  (that part reminded me of stardust and how the fallen star is a girl)



Thanks. :smiley: 
Yeah, I was pretty surprised too. Your right, that was kind of like stardust. I was kind of thinking along those lines in the dream. But I had forgotten about that movie. I finally saw it a couple weeks ago. I liked it, it was pretty good for being kind of silly. They somehow made it so it didn't seem dumb. hard to do with that kind of fantasy.




> It was cool how you flew off high into the sky and I think what you said to her pretty much sums up the magic of LDing, I bet the view was spectacular



Yeah, it's such a great feeling when you rise above the buildings and trees, and the whole landscape unfolds.




> Caradon you are my new god for managing to have sex in a LD without waking up



That means a lot coming from the sex dream king! I think I figured out the secret to not waking up. I'll have to try it again though, before I can be sure.




> lol I dunno why I was acting so strange, if it were really me I would have well joined you in flying round or something. I will give my usual advice. if you ever see me in a dream and I am acting strange....kick me lol



LOL yeah! DV members act strange in all my Lucids it seems. Twoshadows got naked and started a whole naked party. Moonbeam ate the figurine.





> Caradon, that is one of the coolest lucid things I have ever read! And it's like you are solving a real problem, too. In a way.  It was fun I bet, dealing with the "windy" person like that!



Thanks. Yeah, that was fun. I think that was the first time I ever contemplated the symbolism of the dream, while still in it. I'd love to get better at doing that. 




> That is so cool! I love it! I concur with Mark, you are now officially a Lucid Dream God in my book!



Thanks. :boogie:  Yeah, that was cool seeing mark. At some point during the sex stuff, I thought about marks sex dreams. I must have summoned him with that thought. :tongue2: 





> Great dreams! You are getting so good at lucids. I like the tornado / girl dream too. Except, you should have tried to seduce her and then dump her when she is interested. That would have taken the wind out of her!



Thanks raklet!
your right that would have been funny. To bad I woke up before I could do much with her.

----------


## Caradon

LOL I was really confused there for a minute. half the words on the forum were gibberish all of a sudden! But I found the spot where you can change the language. I must have changed it to Russian on accident. ::rolllaugh:: 

EDIT: I guess other people are having the same trouble. I just saw a thread about it. And mine went back to Russian.

Someone is playing a joke I guess. Just glad I didn't lose my post because I could not read what button to push!

----------


## Pancaka

> LOL I was really confused there for a minute. half the words on the forum were gibberish all of a sudden! But I found the spot where you can change the language. I must have changed it to Russian on accident.
> 
> EDIT: I guess other people are having the same trouble. I just saw a thread about it. And mine went back to Russian.
> 
> Someone is playing a joke I guess. Just glad I didn't lose my post because I could not read what button to push!



 o shit lol. I had the same thing I thought it was just me too, but the russian banner was still there. 

IT MUSS BEE APRUHL FOOLZ!!!

----------


## mark

> Yeah, I was pretty surprised too. Your right, that was kind of like stardust. I was kind of thinking along those lines in the dream. But I had forgotten about that movie. I finally saw it a couple weeks ago. I liked it, it was pretty good for being kind of silly. They somehow made it so it didn't seem dumb. hard to do with that kind of fantasy.



Yeah I agree, I really liked that film I honestly believe it was one of the best films of the year





> That means a lot coming from the sex dream king! I think I figured out the secret to not waking up. I'll have to try it again though, before I can be sure



.

 ::rolllaugh::  ha ha ha great stuff mate! makes me laugh  ::lol:: 

 ::shock::  if you have the secret of that please do tell lol 





> LOL yeah! DV members act strange in all my Lucids it seems. Twoshadows got naked and started a whole naked party. Moonbeam ate the figurine.



oh yeah I remember that dream ha ha that was a funny one! I also remember someone had a dream about MB being pregnant to....cant remember who that was though but it was so funny 

yeah whats with the random russian stuff! I woke this morning and had to do a hell of a lot of RCs because of that  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> oh yeah I remember that dream ha ha that was a funny one! I also remember someone had a dream about MB being pregnant to....cant remember who that was though but it was so funny



Oh yea, I forgot about that one!  ::furious::   I'm glad you reminded me.  It was Cusp...





> yeah whats with the random russian stuff! I woke this morning and had to do a hell of a lot of RCs because of that



Good job, at least you remembered to do them!  I knew instantly it was a stupid prank, and so I didn't do any.  ::roll::

----------


## Caradon

disappointing night last night. didn't get my nap in, so recall sucked.

Just some fragments
---I'm on a woodsy trail at night. I think it's supposed to be at the cabin. I see a dark shape that I can't identify. I wonder if it's a bear.

Note: I often go for a walk through the woods at night, at the cabin. especially when it's a full moon. It's creepy I love it. ::?:   One time I heard something that sounded quite large crashing through the brush. I decided it was a good time to get back to the cabin  ::lol::  

---I'm swimming in some big pool that has a gate leading to the open ocean. On the other side of the gate I can see many large sharks swimming. I'm both fascinated and a little frightened.

---I'm On my way to work and I notice my pants are torn in the crotch.

---There is some psycho woman that is trying to kill me. I end up stabbing her with a chef knife. I'm a bit disturbed about stabbing her. But I'm glad I got her before she got me.

---I'm in an old apartment. watching TV. I can't remember what I was watching.

--Watching Oprah Winfrey on a stage singing. And some stuff about getting a stage ready for another concert.

---At home washing dishes, and waiting for an old friend to show up. We are supposed to go to a baseball game. I get a call from him saying he is not coming.
I tell him that it's fine, because I hate baseball anyway. I sit down to relax and read a book instead.

----------


## Pancaka

> I tell him that it's fine, because I hate baseball anyway. I sit down to relax and read a book instead.



LOL! Classic Car Bear. GO TWINS! lol.

----------


## raklet

> ---There is some psycho woman that is trying to kill me. I end up stabbing her with a chef knife. I'm a bit disturbed about stabbing her. But I'm glad I got her before she got me.



Weird.  I had a stabbing dream too where some psycho guy was trying to kill me.  I killed him with a knife as well.  But, I felt quite satisfied at having killed him and  not letting him kill me.

----------


## Caradon

> LOL! Classic Car Bear. GO TWINS! lol.



 ::lol::  I really hate baseball. It's just so boring. I went to a few twins games as a kid. I don't think I ever saw them play. I would watch for what seemed like forever. And all they did was stand around. So I would lose interest and start looking around at other things in the stadium. Then I would hear everyone cheering. So I would look back at the field. What do I see? Nothing but players standing around. So I would watch for what seemed like forever. Until I lost interest and started looking round again. Then I would hear cheering, so I would look back. What would I see? players standing around. So, that's how it would go for the entire game. I never saw them do anything but stand around. ::lol:: 





> Weird. I had a stabbing dream too where some psycho guy was trying to kill me. I killed him with a knife as well. But, I felt quite satisfied at having killed him and not letting him kill me.



That is weird! I had some mud sliding dreams influenced by reading yours  yesterday.

----------


## Caradon

Almost had my first Lucid of the month in my nap today. But I woke up before I was completely convinced. Talk about a realistic feeling dream! 

Reality checking at the mall
It starts out I'm in the mountains. I'm driving my car up a trail. but my car is a convertible now. I'm driving along, thinking how cool it would be to see a mountain lion. Then my car doesn't want to work right. I give it gas but it wont go. It's like the transmission is out or something. I no longer think it would be cool for a mountain lion to come along.

My car becomes a bike. I see some girls with horses coming up the trail behind me. There  is a trail that branches off from the one I'm on. And this one goes down the mountain. I take that trail. I start coasting down it it quite fast. I hear a sound behind me. I look back and see another guy on a bike. I try to go faster so he doesn't catch me, but the trail gets really muddy and curvy. It's a little bit scary going that fast because I think I'm going to slide into the trees.


The guy eventually passes me. Once at the bottom of the hill I check out his bike. He has this professional racing mountain bike. And I think, no wonder he was able to handle it so well down that trail.

From here there is a mall near by. I walk up to the mall and enter. It's a typical mall.
Shops all along the halls. I don't remember why, it may have been just random. But I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie:  Confused, I'm like no way this can't be a dream. I pinch my nose harder, and I can still breath." Oh my god, could this really be a dream?" I try to push my finger through my hand, but it feels exactly like real life and I stop.( In the past, I just kept pushing really hard until it went through. this time I gave up to soon) I'm about 85&#37; sure that I'm dreaming. But I need to be absolutely sure.

I pinch my nose again,and I can still breath. I think about the last time I didn't want to believe my nose. And I think to myself, " well... my nose is trying to tell me I'm dreaming!" I look around and it just seems to damn real, for me to be completely sure.

I decide to try a hand stand. I remember how it failed last time, so I try harder this time. I'm able to do a hand stand, and I walk along upside down on my hands. People are pointing and laughing. I'm still not sure though, because this feels to real as well. I'm barely able to balance on my hands. And I feel very heavy. I'm barely  able to hold myself up.  Every second I'm on my hands, My muscles hurt more and more from the effort. And I have to set myself back down.

One thing experience has taught me though, is to not give up in this situation. Because most likely I _am_ dreaming. I jump on an escalator going down. I notice I'm bare foot, and I'm a little bit worried about getting my skin pinched, in the escalator. 

Once at the next level down, I see this really nice looking lady in a business dress.
I'm like, "Oh man I want her! If I was only absolutely sure I was dreaming right now...." I watch as she walks away. I look around and see quite a few other girls I would like to make an advance on. I'm just checking them all out, and trying to think of another way I could prove I'm dreaming, when I wake up.

Comments
So, I was sort of Lucid. But couldn't find absolute proof it was a dream. And didn't want to risk doing something stupid, without being perfectly sure. I almost feel like counting this as half a lucid  ::lol::  I think if I would have had more time, I would have found my proof.

I had a couple of other short dreams last night. I'm not sure if I'll have the time to come back and post them though.

EDIT: Wow, A lot of drama on DV right now!

----------


## Moonbeam

Well... you must have known you were dreaming!  That's weird when that happens.

Yes, our lives are filled with drama now.  ::roll::

----------


## Caradon

> Well... you must have known you were dreaming! That's weird when that happens.
> 
> Yes, our lives are filled with drama now.



well hopefully the storm will blow over.



Just some more fragments

--At work when RC timer starts going off. I think it's odd that I had not turned it off for work. I turn it off and do and RC but wake up.(Another one where I had just entered the dream when it happened. Finally got the battery changed in my watch, so timer thing is going again.) 

I actually think one of My Lucids from last week was induced because of dreaming about the timer. But I couldn't be sure, so I didn't mention it before.

Lost Lucid
Well, I was Lucid last night but they swirled away as soon as I woke up. I may have had two of them. I just remember that one involved zombies. But the zombies appeared after I became Lucid. And in the dream I think about how strange it is that they appeared after I realized I was dreaming. Almost as if I summoned them. Can't remember anything else about it.

--An old ground floor apartment that has water leaking in along the bottom of the outside wall during a rain storm.(actually happened to me once, had to switch apartments. It was actually because of melting snow though.)

--Something about exploring  he inside of the town house. But the inside was still under construction.

--Some stuff about a handicapped guy in a really fast motorized wheelchair. And some strange scary hole in the floor.

--At work trying to train somebody. But they keep doing the exact opposite of what I show them, and I'm getting really annoyed with them.

--In the back yard of a house, climbing a tree. feeling very acrobatic, running up the side of it, and jumping up onto wide branches.

----------


## Caradon

> if you have the secret of that please do tell lol



Need to do some more researching that one first. :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

Too bad about the lost lucids.  (Some people have enough that they can afford to lose a couple..  :wink2: ; still a bummer tho.)

----------


## mark

shame on the lost lucids mate! thats so annoying, still its quite cool how you managed to summon a zombie even if it was by mistake.

lol that speedy handycapped dream could have been fairly amusing, I just have this mental image that he was trying to either attack you or chase you  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

Don't have time to make replies right now. It's already late and need to record a couple dreams.

Thanks for the comments. :smiley: 



Two Lucid Dreams
Thursday/April/3/2008
Lucid Dream # 23 of 2008
Dreamsign unknown

I'm already Lucid at my first memory of this dream. I have no idea how I became Lucid.

I'm In a room of a house or something similar. I remember that I wanted to practice my Tk, so I start reaching out with my mind and levitating random household appliances. I have a few things floating around the room. 

I focus on one object. ( for the life of me, I can't remember what it was now.) But, I try to levitate it up to a high ceiling. Though I'm having an easy time making things float around the room. Once I try to push this object high into the air, I start having trouble.
It's like there is a force preventing me from pushing it past a certain point.

I sit there struggling for a moment, and I realize that I'm just trying to hard to force it. So I relax, and let things smoothly flow. This works, and I'm now easily able to send the object speeding up to the ceiling.  And I make it stick there. 

Next, I have this whole pile of junk I levitate into the air in front of me. There are quite a few people in the room with me. I'm showing off, and I wave an arm over the pile of stuff, and then underneath it. Like I'm performing a magic act and showing them that there are no wires.

I then see this little boy. I reach out with my mind and begin levitating him off the floor. At the same time, I am able to use TK to control him. I make him take steps, so it looks as if he is walking up an invisible staircase.  After a few moments of making him walk through the air, I wake up.

Lucid Dream # 24 of 2008
in my nap
Best dreamsign noticed
Short but sweet

I'm outside walking. It's winter and I wait a moment to cross an intersection. I cross, and once on the other side, I notice the ground is coated with ice. I begin skating on my feet really fast. I see this snow bank, and decide to use it as a jump. I  hit it and soar high into the air. Instantly Lucid as I get airborne, I fly quite high then tuck into a ball and do back flips all the way back to the ground. I land on my feet and continue skating very fast, until I come to another snow bank. I decide to hit this one like a jump as well. I hit it and begin soaring into the air again, as I wake Up.

Then I nearly had a third Lucid as I fell right back to sleep fully Lucid, in this bar with a stage. But I was only there for a second before waking up again.

----------


## mark

he he I love the TK dream! so cool how you were moving the boy and controllin ghim like that  ::bowdown::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Two Lucid Dreams
> Sunday/March/30/2008
> Lucid Dream # 21 of 2008
> Tornado dreamsign recognized
> Reality check induced Lucidity



Just _awesome_.  :Clap: 





> After we are finished, I listen to this conversation that two DC's are having. They are talking about some kind of business deal they are involved in. I think it's kind of funny that they are being so serious about business stuff, when it's just a dream. Then, Lo and behold. Here comes Mark, Walking out of the building!
> He has dark hair, and sharp facial features.
> I say to Mark."You know this is a dream don't you!"  I see some other near by girl give me a funny look. She then looks at Mark and shakes her head, silently mouthing the words. "This isn't a dream."  To me, it looks like Mark is taking her word for it instead of mine. I say " Mark,do a reality check! You will see!" He still looks like he doesn't believe me. So I push my finger through my hand again and show him. And I say, "pinch your nose and see if you can breath!" He pinches his nose, but doesn't say any thing. So I ask," well... can you breath!"  "Yeah, I can breath mate." he replies. 
> 
> But he doesn't seem to interested lol. and he just walks away going about his business.
> I watch him go and I wake up.



LOL. That's gotta be frustrating. It's bad enough when people who don't believe in lucid dreaming don't show any interest, but it's even worse when people that we know are lucid dreamers don't show any interest. Hahaha.

----------


## Caradon

> he he I love the TK dream! so cool how you were moving the boy and controllin ghim like that



Thanks Mark. Yeah, I used to control DC's like that all the time. It's good to see I can still do it. 






> Just _awesome_. 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. That's gotta be frustrating. It's bad enough when people who don't believe in lucid dreaming don't show any interest, but it's even worse when people that we know are lucid dreamers don't show any interest. Hahaha.



Thanks Oneironaut. I think I'll put that Tornado dream in the gallery. I had a couple for last month, but never got around to it because of being to busy.
I wanted to put that Michael Myers dream in there.

Yeah, it would have been pretty cool to have a Lucid adventure with Mark. The dream ended before we could do anything anyway I guess.

----------


## Caradon

Well, going to stay off the computer for the most part tonight. So I can focus on getting Lucid. And do some cleaning. I put all the most interesting looking tornado documentary's and movies on my  BLOCKBUSTER list, to try and incubate some more tornado dreams. I have the first one to watch tonight. That would be really cool if I could remember to do a reality check every time A tornado comes after me.

I had a strange moment of Lucidity this morning after pushing snooze. I went into this dream, and some girl started being really friendly with me. I don't know how, but I just knew I was in a dream all of a sudden. And I got really upset because I remembered that I was in snooze time. And that my alarm was going to go off any second and ruin the moment. It was a very pleasant moment, and I didn't want to wake up at all, for nothing! And my alarm went of after a few seconds, just like I knew it was going to.

I may come back later to record some dreams from last night.

----------


## Moonbeam

Oh, bummer about that snooze alarm!  Stupid hateful alarm clocks.  ::furious:: 

Good luck on your tornado dream!

----------


## Pancaka

If I had the power to control time I would rewind time, find your house, sneak in after you press snooze and unplug your alarm clock just to read what would develop...keep in mind I live in California so that would be a loooong walk. :Mad: 

Stupid alarm clock!

----------


## Caradon

> Oh, bummer about that snooze alarm! Stupid hateful alarm clocks. 
> 
> Good luck on your tornado dream!



Yeah I know.

I did dream about tornado's after watching that one show. But I dreamed I was watching a tornado show lol. I wasn't in it. 





> If I had the power to control time I would rewind time, find your house, sneak in after you press snooze and unplug your alarm clock just to read what would develop...keep in mind I live in California so that would be a loooong walk.
> 
> Stupid alarm clock!



Yeah I wish I could control time, that would be awsome! You would have all the time in the world. ::D:

----------


## Caradon

A missed opportunity
It's night, and I'm in my car. I have just pulled out of some parking lot.  I'm heading down the road, and my lights are not on. I hit the switch and they come on. I approach an intersection, and at the last minute I realize the road is closed for construction on the other side. I hit the breaks to late and turn the wheel to the left. The breaks lock up, and the car skids sideways out of control.  the tail end of the car hits something, and begins to roll. 

The car rolls several times up a steep incline. The car stops rolling, and I'm half hanging out of it. I pull myself the rest of the way out. The closed road I'm on, is like an open draw-bridge. The car slides down the inclined road and I lose site of it. I'm hanging on to the side of the bridge, It's suddenly very narrow now. I begin to slide down, but at an angle so I'm in danger of falling off the edge. I'm hanging on with both hands trying to keep myself from sliding off. A bit frightened now, I start to think that I could be dreaming. I don't really believe it though, I think this is real. I think about doing a reality check, but I'm using both hands to keep myself from falling and I'm to afraid to let and  pinch my  nose. I slowly continue to inch my way down for a short while before waking up.

I had  a lot more dreams last night. But I didn't get my nap in today, and I'm to tired and lazy to write them all right now. Though I had an interesting dream that I met raklet at his farm. Which was surprisingly not far from my house. He looked a lot like he does in his pictures, but slightly different.

----------


## mark

shame about the missed chance but to be fair you had a good reason lol if you were not dreaming it could have been bad 

I hope you get some more tornado dreams they are cool to read  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> shame about the missed chance but to be fair you had a good reason lol if you were not dreaming it could have been bad 
> 
> I hope you get some more tornado dreams they are cool to read



Thanks Mark. Yeah, I'm working on getting more of them. I'm going to be watching a lot of tornado stuff soon.

----------


## Caradon

Two Lucid Dreams
Monday/April/7/2008
Lucid Dream # 25 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I'm on a paved trail at the park. I'm moving fast on my feet as if skating. I'm not sure If I have roller-blades on or not. I'm going down a hill when I come to a pile of cut branches and logs. I'm not sure if I hit the pile or try to jump over it, but either way I end up soaring into the air. Instantly I'm Lucid.

I continue to fly higher, and as I do the surrounding landscape comes more fully into view. And I'm totally thrilled. The entire area is surrounded by tall steep rolling hills, covered in grass. Colored many different shades of greens and browns. It's the most amazing sight. There are a few people on the ground  below, Of whom I believe to be forum members. One of which I'm thinking is Moonbeam. I yell down to them that this is a dream, And Moonbeam looks up and waves happily. 

I now fly even higher, and Another amazing sight is revealed.  Hidden between some hills is a lake with crystal clear water. There is a tree growing up from the center of the lake. And a circular wooden deck has been built around the trunk of the tree. The water is so clear that I can see to the bottom of the lake.  I can see building's on the bottom, that look like houses. I remember that I want to do some underwater  exploring, and I decide that I really want to dive into this lake and explore what looks like some underwater village. I make my way in that direction but I don't make it before waking up.

----------


## The Cusp

Fantastic scenery in that lucid.  The image of the tree in the middle of the lake with a wooden deck around was just surreal.  You should have brought Moonbeam along.

The title says two lucid dreams, but I only see one.  A posting mishap?

----------


## Caradon

Lucid Dream # 26 of 2008
Monday/April/7/2008
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

I'm on another trail and it's dark. I begin running down a dirt path, down a steep little cliff that branches off from the main trail I'm on. It gets steeper as I go, and I'm off balance and worried about running into trees. I'm not quite sure what happened, but I'm suddenly airborne again, and instantly Lucid. It's no longer dark and I fly out over an ocean of blue water. On the shore, at the bottom of the little cliff I was just running down, Is a small group of  friends of mine. I yell to them,"this is a dream!" Strangely, they all begin clapping. It's as if they already know it's a dream, and are congratulating me on my realization of it.

On a whim, I land on the surface of the water and begin to walk across it. It's a flat calm ocean. I feel like I'm beginning to sink, so I will the ocean to become solid as if freezing up. I can't even describe how I do it, but it's the strangest feeling. Like the ocean is a part of me, and I can actually feel it, as I make the water slowly solidify into a hard solid, not quite like ice. The entire ocean has become so hard now, that I stomp on it, and it feels as solid as rock beneath my feet.

Thrilled that I was able to do that, I walk off onto shore and begin climbing the side of some building. I'm climbing and climbing, for what seems like forever. And I realize I've trapped myself into just climbing a never ending wall. because I'm just looking at the wall focusing on climbing. 

So I look up, and just above is the top of the building. There is an overhang though. I grab onto the edge of the overhang, and swing out and hook my foot over the edge of it. So that I'm kind of hanging upside down. I can hear surprised comments from people below. I can see the ocean from this view, and I remember I want to go exploring underwater. And I have the opportunity to explore the ocean! I notice that it's still frozen solid though. But I figure since I made it solid, I can return it to a liquid state.

I let go of the overhang, and let myself fall to the ground. I hit the ground hard and lay there pretending to be hurt or dead. Somebody comes running over to help, and I jump up and say. " I'm OK, there isn't anything that can harm me." 

I make my way over to the still solid ocean, and get on my hands and knees. I begin crawling across it. And again, I don't really know how to explain how I do it. But I force the ocean to become liquid. First one hand splashes into the water, then the entire ocean becomes liquid again, and I am submerged into it.

The water is warm, and I can hardly believe how good it feels flowing over my body. It feels so good, that I want to take my cloths off and swim through it naked.
I plan to do so, but I begin swimming farther out first. My foot touches the bottom, and I feel something. I lift my foot up out of the water, and there is this clam like shell fish clamped onto my big toe. I pry it off, and pull it open. There is a meaty tongue inside. And resting on the tongue is a silver pearl. I'm surprised and happy that I found a pearl. I remove it, and am examining my treasure when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

> Fantastic scenery in that lucid.  The image of the tree in the middle of the lake with a wooden deck around was just surreal.  You should have brought Moonbeam along.
> 
> The title says two lucid dreams, but I only see one.  A posting mishap?



Thanks Cusp, Yeah that was one of those scenes you never want to forget. And just want to return to.

I was still writing the second Lucid when you made your post. I do them separately just  in case I lose my post. It's not as bad if I only lose one.

And I nearly did lose that first one. I got a message saying the dream views server timed out and I could not post. But it gave me the option to try again, and it worked the second time thankfully.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Fantastic scenery in that lucid. The image of the tree in the middle of the lake with a wooden deck around was just surreal. 
> Caradon, you are just going crazy with lucids!  You must be lucid every night.
> 
> You should have brought Moonbeam along.



 ::D:  Yes you should have!





> And resting on the tongue is a silver pearl. I'm surprised and happy that I found a pearl. I remove it, and am examining my treasure when I wake up.



That was cool, walking on the water and changing it into solid and liquid.  Then I thought it was going to go bad, getting your toe grabbed, but you found a pearl.   :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> Yes you should have!
> 
> 
> 
> That was cool, walking on the water and changing it into solid and liquid.  Then I thought it was going to go bad, getting your toe grabbed, but you found a pearl.



I was actually hoping you would follow me.

 Thanks, animals can't bother me to much once Lucid though. I think It would be fun to get swallowed by a whale. :smiley: 

Yeah, Ive been either Lucid or close to it just about every night for a while. I've been working pretty hard at it.

----------


## mark

incredible lucids mate!! 

That first one is cool, such a good scene especially the bit with the lake ...so beautiful.

That second one had such cool control! it was brilliant how you froze the ocean like that! lol I can just picture the face on the person you tricked he he it must have been a cool sight. Nice find with the pearl to  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

> incredible lucids mate!! 
> 
> That first one is cool, such a good scene especially the bit with the lake ...so beautiful.
> 
> That second one had such cool control! it was brilliant how you froze the ocean like that! lol I can just picture the face on the person you tricked he he it must have been a cool sight. Nice find with the pearl to



Thanks Mark. Yeah that was so fun. And that first one... I can hardly wait to get back to another place like that. And hopefully stay there a little longer.



I was close to Lucid again in my nap today. I started doing the skating on my feet thing again. This time I was in my house though. I was doing all sorts of cool tricks. I could jump up and literally skate across the walls. And jump into the air, spinning completely around and landing perfectly. It was so fun.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/April/9/2008
Lucid Dream # 27of 2008
Strange thought induced Lucidity
No reality check needed

 I'm in some kind of transport vehicle as a prisoner. I've been captured along with a few others, to be put to work as a slave. There are vampires involved somehow. I don't remember much about the beginning of the dream. But I remember seeing a vampire It's dark, and there is enough room to stand in the vehicle. I'm standing against one of the walls, can't remember if I was chained or not. The is a large black scary looking spider crawling on the wall near me. I brush at it to knock it away. 

Before long we make it to our destination. It's some kind of outdoor complex with some buildings, where they are bringing all the slaves to be held. There is a line of  new slaves being checked in. And the group from the vehicle I'm in are being  herded in that direction. I remember see this huge mutant looking creature. Like something from "The Hills Have Eyes." the whole dream has kind of a fantasy feel to  it.

My recall of this part is a little sketchy, but I walk by some cave opening and there is a walking skeleton inside. the skeleton rushes at me and attacks, clawing at my face.
I'm able to over power it, and I destroy the thing. Breaking it into pieces, until it's nothing but a pile of  lifeless bones. Now, the cave looks more like a huge pole barn, with a wide open door. Not sure why, but I have the feeling there are going to be zombies soon. 

I walk into the pole barn like place. And the strangest thought randomly comes into my mind. I think to myself," I hope I get Lucid in this dream." I shake my head confused by the total contradiction of that thought. "What the hell did I just say?"
And I repeat it to myself. "I hope I get Lucid in this dream!" Then I'm like whoa! This is a dream! And I let Lucidity fully wash over me. 

I look around, and I see this red three wheeler off to the side. And I look at it the detail of the thing in wonder. I look down at the ground, and I see small rocks and dirt scattered around on the floor. It feels just so damn real, but I'm completely sure it's a dream. I walk back outside, and the sky is tinged a strange reddish yellow color. Almost like a sunset, but not like any sunset I've ever seen. It has a kind of eire feel to it.

I remember that before I became Lucid, I thought there was going to be zombies. So I say to myself, " I'm going to go find me some zombies!" I turn right out of the pole barn, and begin walking. I have no idea where I got it from, but I now have a hand gun in my hand. It must have manifested itself in my hand, with the idea of going after zombies. ( I just realized this is like Pancaka's drawing of me, Strange.)

I think, "cool I'm going to try this gun." I squeeze the trigger, and it fires with a satisfyingly powerful kick, and smoke comes from the barrel. OK, Now I want to try shooting something. I see a parked yellow car, and I fire the gun at it. the bullet hits the car and ricochets back at me, hitting me in the chest. It doesn't really hurt, but I'm surprised, and yell "ouch" anyway. I try it three more times, and I only end up shooting myself three more times. ::lol::  (I guess I'm a slow learner.) ::roll::  

As I'm playing with the gun, a group of DC's has gathered around me. Not threatening, they just know I'm onto something and want in on what ever it is I'm up to. There is maybe about six of them. Some male, some female.  I hand the useless gun to one of them, and continue on my walk. The DC's curiously  follow. 

We walk for a long time, and I have a lot of interaction with them during the walk. I start by telling them it's a dream, and doing a nose RC, and trying to get them to do one too. I can tell they just think I'm being silly. I say watch this, and I jump and dive into the air superman style. I let myself fall until I'm about a foot above the ground. Then Using TK, I stop myself and hover there on my stomach, arms and legs stretched out. It was a very Matrix feeling moment. 

Then I get up, and I hear one of the female DC's ask, "You mean like last time you thought it was dream, and you tried to do a hand stand but couldn't?" A little annoyed by that comment, I decide to show her that I can do a hand stand. So I do.
I have perfect balance, and I walk upside down on my hands for a while, then set myself down.

I see this little silver sports car parked along side a road. I run at it and jump up onto it, doing a hand spring off the roof, then tucking into a ball, to continue a flip and landing on my feet on the ground. I can't remember everything else that was talked about. But I had a brief discussion with one of the ladies about the sexual freedom I have within the privacy of my own mind. :wink2:  Though I didn't try anything with her.

eventually, we come to this apartment building, And I enter it, With my DC friends  still loyally following. I walk up a stairway and start opening doors along the hall.
At first, every door I open is a bathroom. And I comment to one of my DC friends about how strange I think that is. I eventually open A door that's an actual apartment.

There is a bed in the middle of the room, and I can see the shape of a body beneath the covers. I decide I'm going to mess with the person. Hoping it will be a nice looking scantily clad woman, I pull the covers off. To my dismay, it's a pot bellied man with a scraggly beard. He sits up surprised, and very pissed off. I see this remote for a TV or DVD player. I Think of the movie "Click" where the guy can control the world with a remote control. And I get this great idea. 

I can tell the man in the bed is about to attack me. I pick up the remote, and point it at him and push a button. At the same time I say "stand up." He stands up, and I know I have him under my control. I push it again and say, "spin" The man gets this really angry expression on his face. But he is powerless to resist and he begins spinning  where he stands. I then push it again and command him to jump. he begins jumping up and down on the bed. ::lol:: 

My DC friends that were not impressed with my previous tricks. Are pretty surprised at this one. Done with amusing myself, I drop the remote and walk back out into the hall. I Open another door, and it's another apartment that looks the same. But there is some teenage boy sleeping there. he wakes up angry, but I ignore him. I hear one of My DC friends ask me to check something out. I look and one of them is going through a closet. I go over there, and there are a bunch of really nice T-shirts and sweat shirts with really cool artwork on them, hanging from hangers.
I grab a bunch of them, realizing that I wont be able to keep them. But I decide I don't care and walk out of the room with my new shirts. and I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Have not had much sleep the last couple of nights. I was so tired when I came home today, that my nap lasted five hours! Recall wasn't very good during it either. I should have took more notes. Hopefully I will get a ton of recall tonight though, now that I'm a bit more rested.

Here is one from yesterday that was short but interesting.


Sweet freedom
I only remember the tail end of this dream. But I had been in prison for what I knew was six years. And the whole time I was held in very inhumane conditions. I was scheduled for release. So they had tortured me for days before letting me out. They had forced me to stay awake for days on end. And made sure that I was so beaten down that there was no way that I could enjoy myself once let out.

This part I remember clearly. I stand before a huge sliding door. The door opens, and I am free to leave the prison. I begin walking out, but I can hardly put one foot in front of the other. I finally make it outside, and this is the first time I have seen the light of the sun in six years! 

I now find myself near some kind of shopping center. There are many people coming and going from the building. I stumble along, and I'm so overwhelmed by the sensation of freedom, that even through my beaten down state. I am experiencing a profound joy. And I just want to stop people and tell them about it. The feeling of freedom I am experiencing, suddenly reminds me of how I feel at the moment of becoming Lucid in a dream. And for a second, I think this may be a dream. But the moment passes, and I let it go. I continue to stumble along in a daze for a moment longer before waking up.

Comments
I've never had a dream quite like this one. I've had many dreams, where I've escaped from prisons or similar places though. I think this dream was symbolic for how I have felt about having so many Lucid Dreams lately. Like I've been released into a new world of complete freedom.

Yesterdays Wild attempt
I lay there with a quiet mind Listening. I begin to hear many random voices one after the other. Each voice just says one completely random word, that has nothing to do with any of the others. I then enter a scene no longer aware of what I'm doing. Two columns of horses approach me. They are about fifteen feet apart, and pulling this massive stage couch. Now, I have a long line of horses on each side of me. And the stage couch approaches. Then the whole procession stops. There is a hooded figure standing on top of the couch partially hidden in shadow. He is the keeper of some kind of gateway that I need to pass, in order to make it to the next phase of the
dream. He speaks, but I don't remember his words. But I remember the sound of his voice had a sinister quality. large balls of  glowing blue energy begin flying at me from the area of the couch. I now have some kind of long staff, and begin using it to defend against them. I am deflecting blue flaming balls as I make my way closer to the mysterious figure. Then wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Bad recall last night. I remember a fragment where I jumped into some freezing cold river. then couldn't figure out why I would have ever wanted to do that. Because it sucked.

And there was a barely remembered dream about some crazy spinning death machine that rose up out of the ground. and I was trying to stop it from killing me.

In my nap today, there was a really strange forum member dream. I don't remember the details that well. But there was some crazy conspiracy between certain members, and I remember guns were involved and shooting. I was drinking and drunk through much of the dream. Neavo had discovered the plot and made a post about it on DV, And PJ was the police doing an investigation
into Neavo's discovery.

----------


## Caradon

Last night was a little frustrating. Bad recall the entire night. But I kept getting fragments of some really strange dreams. But after repeated short WBTB's and focusing on getting Lucid. I was finally rewarded with this short one.

A short Lucid Dream
Monday/April/14/2008
Lucid Dream # 28 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed.

I find myself on this wide open plain covered in green grass. A ways ahead of me is this hill that I can't see beyond. I'm compelled to climb this hill  to view the landscape beyond. I have a strong feeling that there is a very beautiful scene beyond the hill.
I make my way there and begin to climb. As I climb, I begin to see more hills. The grass covering the hills are in the same beautiful shades of greens and browns as my previous Lucid. I'm amazed and think."These are the same colors as in the Lucid dream I had."

Once I make it to the top, the hill I'm on has changed. I'm now on a tall steep mountain of  sand. I get the urge to jump over the side and ski down it. I nearly jump without looking, but decide I should look over the edge first. I do so, and it's very steep, and a long ways to the bottom. I believe I can handle it, so off I go. :smiley: 
I jump off, land on my feet and begin my fast descent. I sink into the sand nearly up to my waist, and it feels just as if I'm skiing down a mountain cover in fresh white powder. I eventually make it to the bottom. I come out of the sand, and sand pours off me onto the ground. Thrilled, I want to do it again, but I'm going to do it better this time.

I run around back to the side of the hill I climbed up to begin with. And I'm now still facing a steep sandy mountain, rather than the grass hill it was before. I start running up the face of the hill as fast as I can. Once I reach the top I leap into the air intending to completely miss the flat area on the top side of the hill, and land on the down slope on the opposite side. 

 But I catch so my air that I even miss the down slope, and go flying off over the hilly landscape. And Lucidity washes over me. I shout "Woohoo! This is a dream!" Totally thrilled I fly higher for a short time, then lean backwards into an end over end free fall. I make a few rotations and abruptly wake up. :Sad: 

It was short lived, but I nice way to end a long frustrating night of nothing but fragments.

----------


## mark

::shock:: ! I just realised you are a dream guide  :smiley:  nice one mate  :smiley:   ::bowdown::

----------


## Caradon

> ! I just realised you are a dream guide  nice one mate



Thanks Mark! I've only had the stars for a few hours now. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Didn't recall much from last night. I woke up a couple times with the intention to take some dream notes. But I was so tired a fell right back to sleep. ::?:  and I ended up forgetting most of what I dreamed.


A fun fragment
I have this cool space ship. It's some really great technology. The ship is actually just this steering wheel. I hold it out in front of me with both hands. I push a button and  the space ship somehow forms itself around me. It happens really quickly, and I begin flying towards space. There is some alien world I'm intending to fly to. The last thing I remember is how cool it felt as I left the earth, and began flying into space.

A short nap dream
I'm walking along a creek trail. The banks along the creek are really steep, and the trail is set into the side of the bank. There is a lot of vegetation on my right. And to the left is a murky looking creek. The trail is up higher than the creek, and I'm looking down at some rocks that I can see just below the surface of the water. They look really strange. Like they are ocean coral or something. I'm wondering at their strange look, when the trail comes to this this ravine. There is a board, maybe a foot or two across spanning the ravine. I begin to make my way across it. But half way across the board bends downward, until it eventually snaps. I fall into the ravine, which isn't real deep. Maybe a couple times deeper than I am tall. I need to climb up the side to get out, but the dirt on the sides is too loose, and I can't get a good hold. I keep sliding back down. I'm still struggling to get out when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Even less recall last night. Only slept a couple hours and woke up with no recall at all.  then,Sitting at a stop light on the way to work a dream almost came flooding back, but it slipped away real quick. It had something to do with a swimming pool. Then at work a brief glimpse of a dream I had came back to me. I was reading a Lucid in somebodies  journal, and I was pulled into it so that I was watching somebody else Lucid in a dream. And they were running around in a castle or something, kind of interesting.

----------


## Iliad Keys

Was it a rusty castle with glowing bats??  ::D:  Well at least it's good that you write down even the smallest remembered details.  Sometimes I just think "If all I remember is something about a car what's the point in writing it down?"  But of course writing down little things like that often help me to recall further portions of a dream.  Good luck in the future!

----------


## Caradon

> Was it a rusty castle with glowing bats??  Well at least it's good that you write down even the smallest remembered details.  Sometimes I just think "If all I remember is something about a car what's the point in writing it down?"  But of course writing down little things like that often help me to recall further portions of a dream.  Good luck in the future!



Thanks Iliad! Yeah, I like to make even the fragments important enough to write down. It helps me to generate better recall ion my next dreams usually.
I hope for better tonight, though I won't be getting to much sleep tonight either. We'll see.

----------


## Caradon

Very brief moment of Lucidity
I'm at home and I look out the window. I see a family member outside in the yard kicking my dog. ::?:   for a moment I get pretty upset, but  realize it's OK because it's just a dream and I relax. and the dream fades.

Snowmobiling
I'm outside the front of the house. Snow is coming down pretty thick and I have my snowmobile. I start riding it around through nearby yards and  over snow piles.
I have a fun memory of racing my snowmobile through the nearby parks. But after thinking about it for a minute, I realize it's not a real memory, but a memory of a dream I had a few years back.

Surfing Pelicans at the Mall
I'm at a mall, and I'm with some group on a tour of the place. We come by some wide windows. And while the tour guide is talking to the group, I'm looking out the windows. Outside is a  body of water with fairly large waves like the ocean. But I don't know if it's the ocean or not. I see some pelicans flying around above the water. As I watch, one of them tucks in it's wings and does  an end over end free fall. And splashes into the water and disappears beneath the waves. 

The Pelican surfaces, but it comes to the surface standing on this narrow air mattress and begins surfing a wave. I'm like" WTF!" Now I notice another Pelican surfing a wave as well. But this one is riding a wave standing on a lawn chair!. 

I'm so fascinated by this, that I turn to the group and begin explaining to them what I had just seen. No one is interested, and they all look at me as if I'm crazy. The group is getting into an elevator and I follow. Somebody pushes a button and the elevator begins jerking around strangely. I almost fall down. I decide I don't want to be with this group any more. I just want to go watch  the surfing Pelicans. I push a button on the elevator and the doors open.

I jump out and go looking for a way outside. But I can't find my way back to the surfing Pelicans. Somewhere along the line, I picked up this bag. I don't remember where I got it, but I reach in and touch some object. This really strange feeling washes over me when I touch the object. I have become a psychic I guess. Because I can tell that the object I touched, belonged to some girl that had been murdered. And that she is trying to contact me.

I find a police officer, and tell him about it. And I begin taking things out of the bag. It's just like stuff you may find in a womans bag, make-up and what ever. I tell the police officer that the woman's spirit is standing right with us. The dream turns into this really strange hard to describe adventure about trying to find the womans body.

----------


## Caradon

A  Lucid Dream
Sunday/April/20/2008
Lucid Dream # 29 of 2008
Anxiety induced Lucidity
No reality check needed
This is the last part of a longer dream.

I find myself in the dark corridors of a sewer system, filled with murky disgusting water.
I'm in the water swimming through it, trying to find my way out. I'm in a hurry because the water level is rising, and if I don't get out in time, I will drown. My head is above the water, and getting closer to the ceiling of the corridor with the rising water. I suddenly think " what am I so afraid of? This is a dream!" 

Lucid now, it feels as if I knew I was dreaming the whole time. But it just now fully sank in. I realize I have the ability to breath water. I'm a little grossed out at first because it's sewer water. But I try to forget about it, knowing it's really just dream water. I lower myself into it more, so that my mouth and nose are fully submerged. I open my mouth wide, and I can feel the water flow in. I then inhale deeply and I can breath the water fine! It's a very strange feeling. I then let myself sink completely under, and begin swimming along fascinated by the strange feeling of breathing water. It gets really dark. For a moment I can hardly see, but I don't worry about it and just enjoy the feeling of swimming and breathing.

 After a little while, I'm able to see fine again. And I find myself in a hallway, no longer even underwater. There are doors along the hall, and everything is still really gloomy and creepy. I somehow know there are zombies about, and I will be running into some. I enter a room and I can see a humanoid shape on the other side of the room. I can't see it very well, because of the darkness. But I think it's a zombie.
without warning it charges at me lightning fast. Lucidity faltering a little, but not enough to be afraid. I pull my arm back ready to punch it in the face when it gets close enough. 

Just before it gets to me, it stops in it's tracks. And I can see that it's not a zombie after all, but an old man. The old man tells me I should wait here, and he walks past me and out into the hall. I wake up before I can do anything else.

----------


## Caradon

Fragment
With a group of people hiding under something similar to a picnic shelter at a park.
There are people with guns on a hill above shooting down at us. I watch as a nearby tree begins to fall and almost hits are shelter.

I recalled a couple of other fragments that are so vague a can't even describe them.
there was animals involved in one of them.


didn't actually take my nap. That's not going to help my recall tonight either.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/April/25/2008
Lucid Dream # 30 of 2008
Lucidity trigger unknown
I woke up to my alarm clock with no recall.
But after a moment of digging, a Lucid Dream came flooding back to me.

The first thing I remember is walking very quickly through an endless labyrinth of corridors and rooms. Even though I don't remember anything before this moment, in the dream I'm aware that I have been Lucid for a very long time. I'm thinking about how amazing it is that I have been Lucid for so long. And the dream is so stable, that it feels as if I could stay here forever.  But, since I'm now thinking about waking up, I begin to feel myself starting to wake up. But I'm able to keep myself in the dream by shifting my mental focus in a way I don't know how to describe. The dream stabilizes and I continue on.

I'm going from room to room just wanting to see whats beyond each corner. And looking for something interesting to come up. But then, I decide I want to be outside. And with that thought I am able to find a way out. Once outside I'm on a residential street. there are houses all along the street, and I now get the idea that I want to go into one and mess with some DC's. Or find someone nice looking to play with. :wink2: 

I  pick a house and run towards a window. I jump into the air and hit the window feet first. I pass through the window and into the house. I must have just phased through it. I don't remember that part very clearly. Once inside, I find myself in the same endless labyrinth of corridors and rooms. No DC's to be found. I start thinking about the beautiful scenery that can be found in dreams sometimes. And think about looking for one of these kinds of scenic dreamscapes. 

Not sure why, but I decide to do an RC. I pinch my nose, and start to wonder if I'm really dreaming. Because I can hardly breath through it. I try again, and I can definitely breath through my pinched nose, so I know I'm still dreaming. But I can barely breath through it. Then, I abruptly wake up. 

I remember I woke up here, but I don't remember actually being awake. if that makes any sense. I didn't even make a note in my journal of having a Lucid Dream. Which I most certainly would have done. So I think maybe I had an FA. but I don't remember that part either.

I had an action movie dream in my nap. It was like I was watching Die Hard.
Some terrorists were threatening  to blow something up, and they had Bruce Willises family Hostage. They gave Bruce a phone call threating his family and whatever.
And Bruce is just kind of nodding his head, like yada yada yada. I've heard it all before.

I watch as Bruce casually takes a shower, brushes his teeth, gets dressed, and then heads out to find and take care of the terrorists. there is a little bit of strange action stuff when he finds them. before I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Sky diving
I don't remember anything about the plane ride. But I remember standing on the edge of the open door with some girl. We are going to jump together. Then we do jump. I'm a little scared when I first step out. But then we begin falling and it's OK. It seems  to be night again so that I can't see the ground to well. Just the city lights far below. I can feel the wind as we fall, and it feels so good. The girl and I are falling through the sky spread eagle like. Arms and legs stretched out. I'm on the left side and we are holding hands as we fall.

I let go of her hand and start doing tricks. Tumbling end over end, and spinning around. I'm having a moment of pure joy. The ground never seems to be getting any closer, so we are just falling forever, it's so great. This goes on for some long time.

Dream must have shifted because the next thing I remember is standing on a road, covered in ice and snow. a car drives by, and I'm fascinated by the sound of the ice crunching under the tires of the car.

dream shifts again, in a completely random way.

 There has been a massive car pile up. I am watching the scene like a movie. There are many people dead, and many just barley alive. There is a man with a large hammer walking through the wreckage. he is searching for survivors. And when he comes across them, he puts them out of their misery by hitting them in the head with the hammer. 

This was very  brutal, graphic and very disturbing. I'm not even going to describe it in detail. almost didn't post it at all. I have no idea how such a wonderful dream turned into this.

----------


## Caradon

Near Lucidity
Just remember a moment of being chased by someone or something. I'm about to enter a building, and there are people around the front door of it. I suddenly think that this could be a dream. I think I actually know it's a dream for a moment. But I then move to enter the building. I don't remember anything more than taking a step towards the building.

Zombie monkeys
First thing I remember is being in some place. It's like some large open chamber. I had just killed some demon like, zombie monkey. I'm a bit freaked out and I know that there are more of them coming. In the ceiling of this chamber I'm in, is a narrow circular shaft. The shaft has metal rungs, like a ladder to climb up it. I prepare to climb the shaft to hide from the zombie monkeys. I know that they will find me up there. But I feel like it's narrow enough that I will be in a better position to defend myself, because they can only reach me one at a time. And I can knock them back down the shaft.

I'm not sure how I do it, but I have all these supplies gathered because I plan to be up there for a long time. Jugs of water, and these square metal plates that I'm planning to throw down at the monkeys as they climb up the shaft after me. It's a lot of work dragging myself up there while trying to carry all this crap.

Before I make it to the top, I notice a monkey climbing up after me. It's already to close. I can see blood on it's face and it's hissing and snarling loudly, like the zombies on Dawn Of The Dead. And it's teeth look very sharp. I try to climb faster, but it grabs onto my foot trying to pull me down. I hang on tight and begin kicking it in the face several times until the monkey becomes dislodged and falls. When it hits the bottom I can see that it's limbs are all at odd angles, and there is a widening pool of blood spreading around it.

I begin climbing again, but when I look back down I can see a the outline of a large dark shape at the bottom looking up at me. To my dismay,  I can see that I'm now  going to have large gorillas after me as well. Now I'm getting more scared, because I don't think I will be able to fight off the gorillas. They are much to big and strong. I see the gorilla take off, and I know that it will be back with some of it's friends. So I try to hurry up the shaft.

Next thing I know I'm no longer climbing the shaft, but a winding wooden stairway.
At this point I remember my secret rooms in the ceiling where I can hide, and the zombie monkey/gorillas won't be able to find me. I remember that the places in the ceiling are sometimes haunted. But this does not bother me so much. I'll take the ghosts over the zombie monkeys no problem. I wake up while making my way up the stairway.

A trip to the store
I run across a busy street avoiding cars. I'm crossing to get to my parked car. but I then notice that my car is in a parking lot back on the other side of the street, that I had just crossed. Feeling stupid, I sit down at a bus stop bench playing it off like this is where I intended to go. Then I decide to get up and walk down the street to the corner store. Like that was my destination. I walk into the store, and the cashier is a girl who is talking to some other girl. She is having a strange conversation talking about how when she is at home she does not like to wear cloths. 

I tell her I want a pack of Camel cigarettes. She tells me that will be fifteen dollars.
I'm Like "what, I just want one pack, that sounds I bit spendy?"  She realizes she is mistaken and changes the price. She gives them to me, and the last thing I remember is trying to lite one with a match.

Boring dream but at least I remembered it well.

Nap Wilding
After an hour of sleeping with no recall I did a little bit of WILDing.
Three times I entered the same scene Lucid.I'm in my kitchen looking out the window. the first time I watch as my neighbor walks across his driveway. The next two I'm just looking out at the scene. parked cars, trees, and houses along the street.

Stuff from yesterday
Had some really cool dreams but just could not bring them back.
I was able to bring back a cool moment. I know I was having this amazing dream about these people that could transform into birds. I remember looking up into the sky and watching them flying together as a flock.  And the magical feeling I had while watching them was, worth I whole night of recalled dreams.

Lucidity pills
Before I went to sleep, I was thinking about how that news letter mentioned Moonbeam being an expert on Lucid aids. I guess that's why I had this dream.

I'm in a gas station, and I see these little bags of herbal supplements. Instead of saying Energy Now, like some of them usually do. I see some that say Lucid Dreams now. Or something like that. I think,"what the heck, I guess I'll try it. I take one and put it in my mouth. It's really big and I'm having a hard time swallowing it. So I go looking for some water. That's all I remember. To bad it didn't make me become Lucid right then. ::lol:: 

Yesterdays Wilding.
I have some really strange Lucid SP type stuff, where I keep feeling like things are touching me or hitting me. And all sorts of awareness expansions and weird sensations.  At one point I'm walking down a narrow isle like in a store. And I feel like things are falling off the shelves and hitting me. I eventually end up in a work scene still Lucid. And walking along observing people. This Wild nearly becomes a real success, because the dream feels pretty stable. I get a little excited because I think I'm about to have a full blown Lucid, and That makes me wake up. :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

Hunted
I'm the last survivor of a group of people being hunted, and killed off one by one by some kind of monster, that had been stalking us through some big house. I don't remember ever seeing the monster, But I came across plenty of the bodies that it left behind.

The last thing I remember about it was sitting in the basement hiding, and eating a big bowl of chili.  ::?: 


Exposed
I'm in an apartment. It's night outside and all the blinds are open. there are windows covering an entire wall. I step out of the shower naked, and I realize that there are people outside that can see inside pretty easy since it's night and I have all the lights on.

I cover myself with a towel, and I hear a knock at the door. It's my step brother. He comes in and offers to smoke a joint with me. I realize that I have to be at work in about three hours and I have not even slept yet. I decline the pot knowing how bad my work day would suck if I smoked it.

I see a kitten on the outside windowsill. I think that it's abandoned. I feel bad for it and open the window and let it in. I'm not sure if I want a cat but it's a really cute white and black kitten. And I'm not going to leave it to fend for itself.

Nephew hacker
My nephew has this elaborate computer system, with many monitors. He is a hacker, and hacking into peoples computers including my own causing trouble.

Racing
I'm in a sports car racing my step dad  who is in another sports car.
We are racing down the freeway weaving in and out of traffic. I'm winning of course. ::D: 

Grocery store
At a grocery store checking out. I bag up my stuff and walk out. Next thing I know I have a vacuum and I'm vacuuming up rocks in the parking lot.  ::?:  Don't know why, but I start thinking of this park preserve that does not really exist in real life. It's just a dream memory of some pace I visited.

----------


## Caradon

Nearly had three Lucids last night. But Just happy with the one I got though. :smiley: 

A missed opportunity
I let my dog outside. I go looking to bring her back in the house but I can't find her anywhere. I'm looking all around the house calling her, and I'm afraid she got out of the yard somehow. At some point as I'm looking for her I do a random nose RC, and I can breath. But i don't believe it. Even though I do it a couple times I shrug it off. I actually think that the possibility of this being a dream is so slim, That i find humor in the idea. 

I look in the window of my three season porch, and see that somehow my dog got back inside with out me noticing.

I wake up pissed off at myself for missing the chance to get Lucid. Use the bathroom and go back to sleep.

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/April/ 30/2008
Lucid Dream # 31 of 2008
Reality check induced Lucidity 

I'm having this dream about being on a space station. There are problems and we are trapped there. It's like some space adventure movie. There are others with me, and I see that they are doing some kind of drugs. It's something Psychedelic. They offer some to me and I decide to take it. 

Tripping now, the things I see, there are no words to describe. The way people begin to morph and change, and all sorts of random scenes flashing by my awareness. All I can say is WHOA! You would have had  to see it to believe it.

After a little bit of this crazy tripping stuff, I decide to do a reality check. Not sure if it was completely random or not. But I can breath through my nose. Again I don't believe it, but I remember the last dream I had, and this time remember to try pushing my finger through my hand. I start pushing my finger into my palm. It doesn't want to go through, but I really want this to be a dream, so I keep pushing as hard as I can.

after a lot of pushing, my finger begins sinking in. Now knowing for sure I'm dreaming, happiness washes over me. and I keep pushing my finger all the way through. All the strange hallucinations are gone now, and everything is normal. No longer in a space station either, now just in a house. There is a girl in the room near me, and I show her my finger sticking through my hand, and tell her this is a dream. She believes me right away.

I walk down stairs, and I see my step brother. I tell him this is a dream. he tries to push his finger through his hand but cannot. He shrugs his shoulders and walks away. I say"Look." And I do it again. I have a lot of problems again, takes forever but my finger goes through, and pushes the skin on the back of my hand up in a really strange way before going completely through.

I see that the girl has come downstairs. She is still Lucid as well. I tell her I'm going to get naked and go outside freaking people out. And I ask her if she wants to join me. She thinks that sounds like fun, and agrees to come with. I notice that all I'm wearing are pajamas. And I get out of them pretty easily. The girls takes her clothes off too, and we step outside.

We are in the front yard of the townhouses that I grew up in as a kid. There is a wooden wall, don't know what it's for, to block sound maybe.(It was there in real life.) I jump up on the wall and balance across it. A and do a flip off the top of it. I start doing flips off the sides of walls and trees. Then I decide to practice my TK a little bit. I use TK to levitate myself into the air, and up above a tall tree. I come to rest on one of the top most branches.

The girl follows me up, and I put my arm around her and we just enjoy the view. There are people below shooting off fireworks, and even though it's daylight I can see the brilliant display of colors. there is another tree nearby, the leaves are beautiful orange color, and I can see a glow shimmering around them, as if the tree has an aura. 

The thin branches of the tree we are on begin to sway with our weight, and we begin to swing back and forth really far. For a moment, I'm afraid the branches will break, but I decide that they wont. Things change on me, and the tree breaks free from the ground, and becomes one tall pole with no branches. like a telephone pole, maybe even taller.

And I now use this pole, to pole vault across the land, with the girl still hanging onto it too. It's so fun, I stick one end in the ground, and swing up high into the air. Then come down in an arch. the distance I travel with one vault is very far. And I keep repeating it. I get a momentum going so fast It's incredible. I think to myself that this has got to be the best way to travel through a dream ever.

Eventually I come to this tall building, and I let myself slam into it. I stick to the wall spider-man style, and let the tree/pole drop to the ground. On the wall near me, is a rack with a sword on it. The blade has a slight curve to it like a samurai sword. Only it's a lot cooler. I reach over and lift it off the rack, then push off the wall doing back flips until I hit the ground on my feet. I begin swinging the sword around, playing like I'm some sword master, until I wake up.



Pole vaulting part two
I'm climbing on some tree, when it looks as if someone had cut through the tree with a chainsaw near the bottom. It's a smooth cut, and the tree slides off the stump. I remember how I was just pole vaulting this way, and begin doing it again.! Just flying across the land again. Even though I have a clear memory of the last dream I don't quite get Lucid this time. ::?:  Should have, oh well.

Had more dreams with Monkeys too. And I was Rambo running  through the Jungle trying to survive being hunted by many soldiers. Don't have time to write them all in detail.

----------


## Caradon

I had an amazing night of Recall I count Seven vivid dreams in under four hours of sleeping. And one recalled dream in my nap. though there was one I forgot because I didn't take notes on it. I'm a liittle frustrated that I don't have Time to record them though. I had Two polar bear attack Dreams too. One of which was really intense. And one short Lucid.


A Lucid Dream
Friday/May/2/2008
Lucid Dream # 32 of 2008
Random reality Check induced Lucidity

I'm in my car on the street outside my house. just getting ready to pull into the driveway when I  randomly pinch my nose, and I can Breath! :boogie: Lucid, I Stop the car and  get out.  It's night and I can see lights on in the windows of the houses along the street. I get curious about whats going on inside those dream houses, so I become a peeping tom and walk p to the windows and look in. I see people inside but nothing really interesting. I walk from house to house looking in the windows. after three or four houses, I forget that I'm dreaming and start to worry about getting into trouble.

 Don't really remember anything else about that one. Later in the night, I did another random reality check and became Lucid. But all I can remember about that one, is doing the reality check and being surprised I could breath. And I didn't count that as one of the seven dreams I recalled last night. ::D:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/May/4/2008
Lucid Dream # 33 of 2008
Dreamsign noticed
No reality check needed

I'm in a work setting and I notice I'm dreaming because of something I'm not going to mention. :Oops:  But then I think I lose lucidity for a minute. Then the dream shifts and I'm back in a scene from an earlier dream with a low level of Lucidity. The scene was of being on the edge of the ocean. With crazy tidal waves and surfing going on.
But things are pretty calm now. 

Behind me is a huge wall, with a stairway leading up behind the wall to the top of it.
And in front of me is the ocean. The water level is rising coming up to the wall and getting higher. I feel like my subconscious mind has complete control of his dream and wants me to face a fear of falling. Like it's a seperate being from myself. I feel like it wants me to dive off the wall into the water. (actually I was sure of it.) I somehow knew  that's why the water was rising, to push me up the stairway to the top of the wall.

I climb the stairs, and am hoping the water level will be deep enough. Once to the top of the wall I look down. The drop now is so far. And also, The scene has changed. My subconscious wants to make it harder for me. There is only a small square of water off to the side. It's going to be very hard to hit it. I'm very scared at this point but I'm still planning to jump.

Suddenly I think, "wait a second... I'm Lucid!" I shouldn't be scared at all. But at the moment I still am, and I'm shifting nervously from foot to foot. I'm thinking to myself that I can't believe I'm so scared and I know I'm dreaming. I start thinking back to all the nightmare scary situations I've jumped head first into with absolutely  no fear at all in Lucid Dreams.

Slowly the comprehension that I'm not really jumping off anything sinks in. And I think about how I'm still laying in bed. And there is nothing to fear. Now I'm ready to jump. I look down at the small square of water, that's at an odd angle to hit. And I think. "Well, if I'm supposed to be facing a fear here I'm going to do it right."

I make my dive. I leap off the wall, but I no longer care about hitting the water. I've decided to aim for solid ground. At first I have my hands out in front of me like a diver. But i then decide to make it even better. I put my hands  to my sides so that I will hit the ground head on.

But without even trying to do it, my descent begins to slow, so that I'm falling in slow motion. When I finally hit the ground head first, it's pretty gently, and I just tuck into roll and sit up. But for some odd reason I now have the idea that my dog has been left outside and I need to wake up and get her. I stand up and instantly wake up.
And dog is not outside. ::?:

----------


## Caradon

Test

Cool it worked.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Test



Oh my god! Aquanina almost asked the same question back in 2004 the same question I'm answering for myself now!

 ::banana:: 

*Yes Aquanina he's posting stuff about you!*

----------


## Caradon

LOL, I was just testing if I could add a link as a word.

It worked but I screwed up the link and got that other thread. ::lol:: 

It's fixed now.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Oh right!  ::chuckle:: 

That sounds more sensible to be honest.  :tongue2: 

Apart from that, I _really_ like the way you present your dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for checking out my journal, and the compliment. :smiley:  
I've been planning to get into yours one of these days soon. Been busy with everything, having a hard time finding time to read journals. And keep up on my own. :Sad:

----------


## Jdeadevil

I'd say keeping track of your own is more important, _(unless you need inspiration of course then just look at mine)_.

Lol, but the old note trick should do it, or just go ahead and write millions of keywords, that's what I do.  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

Yeah your right. I actually write a lot of key words as well.  :smiley:

----------


## Jdeadevil

Happy 1,800 postage count.  ::lol:: 

Yeah, I would of remembered a good amount of dreams this morning using the technique. Although it's not that great when you wake up later with extremely groginess, being forced out of bed for college by your father. Hehe

----------


## Caradon

> Happy 1,800 postage count. 
> 
> Yeah, I would of remembered a good amount of dreams this morning using the technique. Although it's not that great when you wake up later with extremely groginess, being forced out of bed for college by your father. Hehe



 Thanks  :smiley: 

That does sound like a sucky way to wake up!

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/may/6/2008
Lucid Dream # 34 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity?

I'm running fast down I paved trail though the woods. I feel like a can break the running speed record. I think that what I need is a big hill to run down to really build up momentum. I come out of the trees, and on my right is a wide open field with a huge grassy hill in the middle of it.

I must be aware I'm dreaming a little bit here without really noticing. Because I think about how it's cool that I was able to summon the hill when I came out of the trees. Kind of like how I've read about people trying to create what they want on the other side of a door before opening it.

I head for the hill, when full Lucidity washes over me. Exhilarated, I pick up speed running faster and faster. Shouting for joy,"This is a dream!" I shout it about three times before I come to the hill. I was planning to run down the hill. But now, with full Lucidity my game plan has changed. I'm moving so fast, that it takes only a matter of seconds for me to run the length of it.(Which is considerable.) Once to the top I leap off it, and begin to soar into the air watching the ground drop away below me. I only have a brief moment to enjoy the amazing feeling. Because I wake up. :Sad:  


Don't have time to post other dreams. it's already late.

----------


## Caradon

Crazy Tractor
I'm at home, and I go outside to get the dog. When I go out there I find this tractor that looks kind of like a back-hoe. It's digging through the yard, and I see that there is no driver inside. It's run by some kind of computer program, and going out of control digging up everything. 

I'm desperately trying to stay out of it's way, And get my dog. As it indiscriminately mauls up the yard.

Ex
Had a long vivid dream about an ex girl friend. It was rather pleasant in a strange way.

Conversation with Dad
My Dad is an Old man. (which he wasn't before he died.) I have to give him a ride someplace. We are in my car when he starts talking to me about Lucid Dreaming.
He tells me about how he used to be into it. And begins telling me about all the adventures he had, and places he visited in his dreams.

I notice that he has a Necroscope book. I take it and open the cover. Inside is a note from the author. It says, " Special thanks to Mark, for proving to the world  that Lucid Dreaming can be used for the dead to communicate with the living."

This is pretty strange since in the dream I wasn't aware that my dad was dead. And I wasn't Lucid either.

Didn't sleep more than two hours last night. But the dreams I had were intensely vivid. That last one was the nly thing I recalled from my nap.

Oh, there was some semi Lucid WILDing stuff about diving off a high place again. I barely remember that though.

----------


## Caradon

Gone to the cabin for a few days, be back soon

 ::banana::

----------


## Caradon

The shop
I'm at a vehicle repair shop with my step Dad. The mechanic is changing the tire of a truck we have. The mechanic takes of a tire, but hidden behid that one was is a little doughnut spare. My step dad looks at that little tire, and tells the mechanic to just cut the damn thing off if he has to.

My step Dad has this bottle that he fills with some green liquid. He then sets the bottle down and walks away. I can see that there are holes in each side of the bottle and the liquid is squirting out of it. this seems pretty funny to me, and I laugh.

But then I hear my step Dad say. "I'm really going to catch some fish with this lour." I turn and look. Just as I do, I get hit in the face with this big rubber fish with these giant eye-balls, that is attached to a fishing line that my step Dad is swinging around.

This seems so funny, that I start laughing. And I wake up because I was laughing out loud. It takes me a minute to stop laughing after I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/May/14/2008
Lucid Dream # 35 of 2008
Lucidity trigger not sure

I had a few good opportunities that I missed while at the cabin.  And some really fun dreams in general. But I had this Lucid..

I don't remember the first part that well.  I have a strange disembodied perspective, and I'm flying around this tall building. There is somebody standing on top of the building getting ready to jump. And I'm shouting "Jump" over and over. And I'm thinking that I would jump no problem.

The next thing I know, I have my body and I'm jumping from the building Lucid. I let myself fall end over end. But my perspective shifts so that I'm watching myself fall. And I'm thinking how cool that looks.

Near the bottom of the building is the ocean. And This part I remember very well.
I'm suddenly flying inches above the surface of the water. Just flying along fascinated by how the water looks. It's very blue, with rippling waves. 

After a little bit of flying along, I remember how I froze the ocean in a Lucid before. I decide I want to try it again. To see if I can do it twice, or if last time was just a fluke. I reach out one hand and touch the water. At the same time I force the water   to freeze. It works, the water around my hand becomes solid. And the frozen water spreads out in every directing from the point where my hand made contact. Until the entire ocean is solid. It happened so fast, that it only took a couple seconds.

I step onto the solid water and begin walking across it. I wake up shortly after I begin walking.

----------


## Caradon

Don"t remember a whole lot from last night.

Snake attack
I'm in a room with a bunch of cobras. I'm trying to avoid being bit. When one strikes I jump away just in time. But as soon as I jump away I'm in range of another snakes strike, and I barely have time to get away from that one. This goes on for some time before two old friends show up and tell me that they can't sleep because they had taken some LSD. ::?: 

In my nap there was a little bit about talking with my bosses boss.

----------


## Caradon

I only slept a couple of hours last night, and didn't remember anything until my alarm went off. I pushed snooze and then had this Lucid.

A Lucid Dream
Friday/May/16/2008
Lucid Dream # 36 of 2008
Recurring dream noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity

I'm back at my old cooking job in Colorado springs. It starts out that one of my co-workers needs some help cooking, So I jump in and give him a hand. But he disappears, and it's just me now.

I'm actually not doing to bad for dream cooking. I'm having a difficult time of it, but at least I'm getting  stuff done. I'm having a hard time remembering how to make stuff. because it's been ten years since I cooked here. There are two omelets  that I'm preparing. One is supposed to be a veggie omelet. The other a ranchero omelet.

I roll them in seperate pans, but they kind of fall apart. I figure I'll just put enough cheese on them so no one will notice. I forget which one is which, and I finally decide that they are similar enough that I will just put the ranchero sauce on one of them, and call it a ranchero omelet.

At this point B the waitress says, "I'm still waiting on that side of three." (she means a side of three small pancakes.) I'm thinking oh crap, because I don't remember putting the pancakes down. But I look down at my grill and see two rows of three pancakes. They are starting to get a little over cooked. I pick up my spatula and flip the pancakes onto a side plate, and put them in the window.

When I look out the window and see B standing there, I get a sudden deja-vu. I remember dreaming this exact moment  a couple weeks ago, with B there. I decide I want to tell her about how I dreamed this before, and now it's happening. I say " hey B I need to tell you something." She says " hold on I'll be right back."

Once she walks away, I decide I should do a reality check, Just to make sure I'm not just dreaming this again. I pinch my nose, and I can breath!  :boogie: 

Lucid, I hold my nose closed for a moment longer. Yup I can definitely breath through my nose. (I was pretty surprised. I have not gotten Lucid that way for a while.) I think," yeah that makes sense. I never moved back to Colorado. I'm planning a trip to the cabin in Minnesota!"  I  forget about trying to cook, and walk off the cooks line. I walk through the kitchen and say,"hey look!" I have my nose pinched and I'm taking deep breaths to show everyone.

I'm still carrying an omelet in a pan, and I think about eating it. But I then just toss it,  pan and all,  right over my shoulder. I don't even look to see where it lands. I walk around through the back of the kitchen, and into the prep area.

At this point B the waitress returns and asks me what I wanted to tell her. I begin explaining the whole thing to her. But I don't finish before my alarm clock goes off again.

I push snooze again, hoping to re-enter the dream. It almost works too. I enter the same work place and I'm walking through the dining room when I do a random reality check. I become Lucid for a split second before waking up.

I had a really vivid dream in my nap. But I don't have time to write it now. It wasn't real exciting or anything, but I enjoyed it.

----------


## Caradon

The invasion
 The dream starts out that I'm watching like a movie. It takes place on some gigantic space ship. Everyone on the ship is aware that it is about to be overrun by an insectoid alien species, and there is nothing they can do about it.

So what they have decided to do, is use some sci-fi technology to put themselves into a deep coma like sleep. And in this sleep, they will also be invisible to the aliens. The aliens will find nothing but a seemingly empty ship.

All of the crew have been put into these tall boxes, standing  in rows across the deep sleeping chamber. Something goes wrong and one of the crew wakes up. It is a woman, and she opens her deep sleeping box and steps out. 

There are loud clanking sounds coming from some unknown place on the ship. And both the woman and I know that they are being caused by the aliens. Apparently she is still in an invisible state. She walks to another room and sits in a chair planning to be very still, and try to go unnoticed by the aliens.

But fear overcomes her and she begins to yell or scream or something. And when she speaks she becomes visible. The yelling not only alerts the aliens to her presence, but also wakes up the rest of the ship.

There are some weird perspective changes, and my view is jumping all over the ship seeing different things as the crew wakes up. I see people waking up near these insectoid creatures. The creatures are standing like humans, but they look a lot like tall standing ants. With the antennae moving about their heads, and large bulbous eyes.

At this point I enter the dream with a body. And the alien invaders have also changed into small insects that are swarming all over the ship. I begin running through the place squashing bugs. And I pick up random objects and throw them at bugs. When the bugs are hit they explode in a very satisfying way.

All is chaos now, and there are people running all over the place, destroying everything as they try to smash insects. The first woman that woke up is near me, and there are people running around us smashing everything. And there is also a band in the room playing some heavy metal music, to accompany the chaos.

I suddenly get this strange sexual urge. And I decide the woman and I should get naked right here and have sex in front of everyone.

There is an almost Lucid feel to it, because I feel like I can do anything right now and it won't matter. I begin trying to remove her cloths, and she starts to resist. Not because of what I'm doing , but because she is reluctant to do it in front of everyone here. I keep at her though and she finally gives in. I take her cloths off, and mine are already gone somehow.

I lift her up and carry her over to a counter and set her on it. There are still bugs crawling all over, and some start to crawl on her. At this point I hardly care, and just brush some of them away.

The rest is censored!  ::lol::  

I had a lot of other dreams last night, but that was the most interesting one.


Lucid Dream stolen
I'm so pissed, this would have been my 37th Lucid in my nap today.
And I was focusing so hard to induce it.

 There is more to it but I'm just going to start here.
I'm in an apartment and there are windows covering an entire wall. Outside it's raining, and the wind is blowing the curtains around because a couple of the windows are open. And there is rain water blowing in and getting things wet.

I don't seem to care to much about the water, but I push the curtains aside to get a better view. There is this beautiful mansion across the way. It's made of red brick, and has white trim and round white pillars on the front. There are wolf status in strategic places, as if they were gargoyles. I'm struck by the beauty and detail of the place, and just want to sit there enjoying the view, and watching the rain.

the lights are on, and in an upper level window I see a gray wolf staring out. I think it's so cool that there are status of wolves all over, and wolves inside too.

I don't remember why. It may have just been random, but I do a reality check.
I pinch my nose and I can breath! There is no resistance at all, it's like my nose isn't even there. I'm not sure I believe it at first. I try it a couple more times, then I decide to try and push my finger through my hand to confirm it. And erase all doubt.

Just as I'm trying to push my finger into my hand, through the window I see this girl I used to know, walking up to my door. I bit frustrated by the distraction, I decide to keep my mind focused on the fact that I may be dreaming, as I open the door for her.

She says that she saw me in the window and wanted to say hi. But she is busy and has to go somewhere else. I say hi, and nice seeing you again. Then close the door as she walks away.

Not forgetting my reality checking, I pinch my nose again and hold it. I breath in and out just fine. I now believe that I'm dreaming. And just a second after I become fully Lucid, Somebody comes knocking at the door of my house, making my dog bark, waking me up! :Pissed:

----------


## Caradon

Didn't get my nap yesterday, I couldn't fall asleep. Probably because of that Coffee Ice cream drink I had from Dairy Queen. And I didn't get to sleep any earlier either. So recall wasn't very good.

Baby wolves
I have some baby wolves that had been abandoned. I'm trying to take care of them when one of them gets vicious and bites me. I get angry and put them all back outside to fend for themselves.

The band
I'm watching some guy on stage doing this amazing solo on a saxophone. I don't really like the style of music the band was playing. But I'm appreciating the skill of the sax player. It was cool.

Knife store
I'm in a store checking out the knives. I pick up one with a long blade, like a
 machete. I start swinging it around pretending it's a sword.

House cleaning
I'm in the bathroom scrubbing the toilet. ::?: 

lol, what a thing to dream about.

----------


## caz457

> I now believe that I'm dreaming. And just a second after I become fully Lucid, Somebody comes knocking at the door of my house, making my dog bark, waking me up!



Yikes! I would have felt murderous lol. Oh well... hopefully this won't happen next time  ::thumbup::

----------


## Caradon

> Yikes! I would have felt murderous lol. Oh well... hopefully this won't happen next time



Thanks for reading caz.  :smiley:  

This morning I had a Lucid, and woke up just moments before my alarm clock went off. That would have been annoying to have been woken up from three Lucids in a row.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wed/May/21/2008
Lucid Dream # 37 of 2008
Overly intense image noticed
Reality check induced Lucidity


I'm in the back yard of the house, only it doesn't look anything like it. I'm on the side of the yard farthest away from the house. But the yard is huge now, now is so much space between me and the house. 

There are construction vehicles in the yard. They are very strange looking, nothing like anything in real life. One is like a back hoe, but so much different than a real one. It's like a super technologically advanced one. They have dug up the entire yard.

At  first I'm confused about what they are doing, but then I realize they are putting in a pool. (Not describing this very well.) The yard is completely torn up now with giant pits. I'm standing there watching, and the scene is just so intense and vivid, that I'm just kind of stunned and amazed by the whole thing.

The yard is so wide now, and the way that everything is dug up, makes me feel like I'm standing on the edge of the grand canyon or something. That's my exact thought as I'm standing there viewing it. That it looks like the grand canyon. (that should give  an idea of how intense the scene was.)

far on the other side, I can see my Mom, step Dad, and Aunt, all sitting together. They can see me, and one of them waves. I wave back. I see the back hoe driving backwards towards one of the pits. I yell for him to lookout, because I think he will fall in. The operator just looks in my direction and continues backing up. And to my surprise, he drives the thing backwards down the vertical wall of the pit.

I decide I want to get to where my family is, So I begin to run around the side of this whole canyon yard thing. As I take my first few steps, I also decide I need to do a reality check, because this is all just a bit to much. And the scene is just to real to be real. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie:  

Lucid right away, I continue running around to where my family is. It does not take me long to get there. Once there I shout "look Mom, tricks are for kids!" And I jump up onto this wall and do a back flip off it. Then I do it again shouting tricks are for kids again. My aunt laughs thinking it's funny. For the moment I decide not to tell them it's a dream this time.

We all walk into the house. Apparently we are having some kind of family get together barbecue. As I walk into the kitchen, I'm thinking how strange this all is. I know I'm dreaming, and I'm just going with it. Hanging out with my family, like a normal every day thing. I'm wondering what I should do, I can't really think of anything right away. 

I see my sister slicing onions on a cutting board. I guess we are having hamburgers on the grill. I'm thinking" what the hell, should I just sit with my family and have a burger, or what?"  Most of my goals have slipped my mind, And I don't see any random exciting  thing to do.

Then I remember that I was thinking  I should start paying attention to details again. I have not done that for a while, and I think it will help me take a more clear memory of the dream with me. I look around the kitchen, and I'm just so amazed by every little detail. I can hardly believe it's not real. I notice the napkin holder, and salt and pepper shakers on the table. And the light blue table cloth with little frilly things on the edges. (isn't really on the table in real life. It's just wood.)

I open the refrigerator door, and look inside. I notice a bag of hamburger buns in the frig. (don't really keep buns in the frig.  ::lol:: ) They so real, I decide I want to touch them to see what they feel like. I pick them up and squeeze them a little. It's so realistic I'm just amazed. Even the feel of the plastic bag they are in is just perfectly real. 

I notice that my hands are dirty, and I have gotten dirt on the bag of buns. I set them on the table, and my mom walks by and says" nobody is going to want to eat those buns after you put your dirty hands on them."   " I'm just examining the details of things, because this is a dream." I reply.

My sister notices what I just said, and looks over my way and asks "this is a dream? I say "yeah," and  I tell her to pinch her nose and try to breath through it. But her hands are busy preparing food. So I pinch her nose for her. She just shrugs her shoulders like she didn't notice anything. So I pinch my nose and show her that I can breath through it. I'm about to show her that I can push my finger through my hand when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/May/21/2008
Lucid Dream # 38 0f 2008
Best dreamsign noticed
No reality check needed

I'm in a huge stadium for sporting events or concerts. I'm not really sure what was going on at first. But there are a lot of people milling around. The first thing that I remember really well, is that I have skis on. I'm skiing across the floor of the stadium, and there is a big snow hill on one side of the place. I ski at it really fast and try to use it as a jump. But I don't hit it right and just slow down, and come to a stop at the top of the hill.

I notice on the other side of the stadium is a white ramp. the ramp has a curve at the bottom where it touches the floor. but then it angles straight upwards like a vertical wall.  Now I know what to do, :wink2:   I use the hill I'm on as a down slope to get my speed up. by the time I'm on the floor of the stadium I'm moving so fast, and picking up more speed as I go.

I hit the ramp, and it shoots me straight upwards into the air, far above the floor of the stadium. I arch backwards, and do a flip and a twist. And I'm now flying across the stadium, in the direction I had came from. I look at my feet, and my skis are actually twirling like helicopter propellers. As I begin coming down about to land on some big square thing, I'm like oh wow, This is a dream! 

I land on the square thing, then jump off it onto the roof of a bus. Then jump off the bus onto the floor. I see somebody standing near by, and I say, Oh my god check out this jump. I ski over to the snow hill again, jump and ski down it again trying to get even more speed up. I hit the ramp again, shooting into the air. but this time I'm not able to do a very good flip. So I land and try it again. 

this time I do the best jump yet flipping and spinning high above the stadium, and flying across to land on the big square thing again. As I land this time, I look up and notice the stadium is packed with spectators, and they are all standing, and Cheering,  and clapping loudly. I'm thinking "Whoa They really liked that!"  The guy I talked to before, looks up at me and says," be careful that you don't fall off that thing." I say don't worry, I have the ability t fly." I jump off the square thing and levitate in the air, Just hovering in one spot.

The guy starts talking about "Chris Angel mind freak" Who can do stuff like that.

I lose Lucidity at this point. I somehow forget I'm dreaming. The doors of  the stadium burst open and the police come rushing in. Somebody shouts, "There is a bomb!"  the bomb squad, all decked out in there space suits find this bomb that some terrorist had put in the stadium. I'm about to run out of the building, when I notice that there are cages of cats an dogs.

I run back in and start opening cages letting the animals out. And I grab a couple of cats and carry them. I think they are going to start scratching me, but they don't.
I get outside and into a car, then wake up.

----------


## Caradon

The flood
I'm in a house that's along side of a river. There are two people with me. I'm telling them about how a friend and I once canoed down this river to find some amazing, and beautiful lakes. As I'm telling them the story I get confused. I'm not sure if this is something that actually happened, or if it's something I dreamed before.( it was actually a memory of a long ago dream.)

I suddenly notice that the river is rising halfway up the window of the house. I now also notice that the hose is now kind of floating with the water. I look out, and the water is rising and spreading and rushing fast.

I try to find my way out of the house. but when I look out the front door, the house is completely surrounded by scary fast rushing water. It's even flowing over the top of the roof in some places. I'm just starting to panic, and close to Lucidity when my alarm goes off.

I push snooze and go back to sleep. I remember a fragment where I'm clinging to a wall trying to climb out of fast moving flood water again.  My alarm wakes me out of it again.

----------


## Caradon

Millennium Falcon
The first thing I remember is running towards the millennium Falcon with Han Solo.
We are in a hurry because something is after us. The Falcon is sitting in an open field surrounded by forest. I see something moving on the edge of the tree line." That must be chubaka!" I say. Han Solo shouts"that's not chewie!"

A Little frightened now, because I see more shapes moving along the tree line. We make a mad dash to the  Falcon. We makeit to the ramp leading up into the falcon. I turn and something is right behind us. It resembles Darth Vader only a bit shorter. And it's carrying a red light-saber.

Han begins Firing phaser blasts at the thing, but it easily deflects them with it's light-saber. We somehow get the door shut before the Vader thing can get to us.
For some reason I don't remember, Han wants me to fly the ship.  I get into the seat, and start pushing buttons until we lift off.

I'm not sure how to fly it, I'm just trying to learn as I go. So I'm flying the thing all out of control. I'm all over the place. Tie fighters begin swooping in on us, and as they fly past I can hear the wailing shriek that they make in the movies. I start shooting back at them. I'm having a hard time at first, because of not knowing the  controls. But I start to get the hang of it And I'm hitting tie fighters, making them explode in a brilliant ball of fire and spinning debris.

Han says that we have to go back, because we left chewie back there somewhere.
I turn the Falcon around And fly back into the thick of the swarming Tie Fighters, Desperately trying to shoot them before they can take us down.

The next thing I remember is being on foot with Han still. We are chasing some strange creature through the forest that looks like a long thin tree. Only it's crawling across the ground like a giant praying mantis. For some reason Han wants to capture it and bring it somewhere for study. I feel bad for the thing, and am glad when it gets away.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also had some crazy dream about being in some Tavern type place with some friends. When the place is attacked by some psycho family. I wake up just as things start to get really scary.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A game with Moonbeam
This was in my nap today

I'm with Moonbeam, and we are playing this strange game that's like a combination chess and trivia. I don't remember a lot about it, but Moonbeam picks the topic of Japanese Horror films. And somehow the topic also determines what goes on on the strange chess board.

----------


## Caradon

Gone on vacation. Hopefully I'll have some Lucids to record when I get back. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

some cabin vacation stuff. Spring of 2008.

A Lucid Dream
Friday/May/30/2008
Lucid Dream # 39 of 2008
Spontaneous Lucidity (sort of)
Basic task Completed

I'm climbing a tree down near the pond by the cabin. I look out over the water, and I see that it's an ugly green color. I remember how I froze water before, so I wonder if I can change the color to blue. I look away and look back at it, trying to will it to change.

Then I think about how interesting it is that I'm trying to change the color, and I'm not even Lucid. Then, suddenly, "Hey this is a dream!"  I think about diving into the water and going for a swim. But I hesitate because I get the feeling that that's not what I really wanted to do with my next Lucid. I Just sit there in the tree for some time, trying to think of what I wanted to do next. 

Then I think that I wish I had paid attention to what the Lucid tasks were for this month. Then, "Oh yeah, eat something  inedible. That's simple enough" So I take a bite out of the nearest tree branch, chew it up, and swallow some of it. But it tastes so awful that I start spitting the rest of it out. It tasted worse than any real tree ever could, I think.
After that I either woke up or lost Lucidity, I don't remember.

earlier the same night.
I'm walking down one of the trails by the cabin. But I get confused because the trails don't look right, and I can't figure out witch way to go. I decide I need to do a reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath. But I wake up right away.

Tuesday/May/27/2008
I'm walking by a pond back in the woods. I see what looks like some strange creature crawling along the ground. But when I Look again I see that it's just a fallen tree. I decide I need to do a reality check. I pinch my nose and can breath, but I wake up.

-------
I'm in the cabin. it's dark out and I can see a cars headlights outside. The car is just sitting there. It freaks me out and I wonder what they want. I look again and I see a park bench, and what I thought were headlights, is just light reflecting off the bench. The situation strikes me as odd, so I pinch my nose and can breath!  I'm Just thinking about what I'm going to do when I wake up.

Thursday/May/29/2008
I look at my watch to see what day it is. The date says May 37th. For a moment I'm really confused thinking how can it be the 37th of May. Then I realize it's because I'm dreaming but wake up.

Sunday/June/1/2008
On my birthday I see two bald eagles circling the pond. It's pretty ,I never saw them there before. Then when I go to sleep...

I'm sitting outside the cabin, and A bald eagle keeps soring down at me and flying just over my head. I'm not afraid of it, I feel like it's trying to be friendly. The next time it comes by I hold out my arm to see if it will land on it. And it does! I'm like, "holly crap, I have a wild eagle perching on my arm! I really need to do a reality check now.

I remember reaching up to pinch my nose. But I can't remember actually trying to breath through it. I'm not sure if I did or not, because I got distracted by the Polar bear! Just at that moment a polar bear comes up to me from behind, and starts rubbing it's head against my shoulder. It's very friendly and lays down next to me.
Then  a lion comes up to me on the left side! When I see the lion I really start to get scared, thinking that any moment one of these will go wild on me and attack.

I suddenly panic, get up, and run for the cabin before they can start trying to make a meal out of me. Once I enter the cabin I wake up.
--------------------------------------

There is a DC that tells me that I need to face my fear of falling off a cliff. he instructs me to get into a car, because he is going to drive at top speed right to the edge of the cliff, and stop at the last second. I'm a little worried, but I trust him for some reason.

I get in with him, and we race to the cliff. I freak out a little when we pass the point where I believe there is no way to stop in time. Without slowing down we come to the edge. The front of the car goes over, and my stomach goes into my throat. But at that moment the car instantly stops and is pulled back from the edge. The DC congratulates me on facing that fear.

The Later the same night...


I see something odd and make a comment about it.(I can't remember this very well.)
But after making the comment, a DC tells me that I should do a reality check so I pinch my nose. I don't get Lucid, I can't even remember the feeling of when I pinched my nose. So I'm not sure what happened.

The DC asked me  if I did it. I say yeah, and I show him. I pinch it again. He asks, " But did you breath through it?" He seemed to be incuraging me to keep trying it. because I was not doing it right. That's all I remember about it.

WILDING
I found it pretty easy to clear my thoughts enough to WILD while I was out there. Most were pretty brief. These to were the best ones.
I enter a scene where I'm inside the cabin looking out the window fully Lucid.
Down by the pond, I can see a black bear, and a deer just wandering around. Fascinated, I watch them through the window for some time before waking up.

-------
I enter a scene where I get up to use the bathroom fully Lucid.(because I really had to go. it was early morning and I had been sleeping for a while already.)

I open the bathroom door, and see my Mothers dog looking up at me and wagging it's tail. I say hi to it and scratch behind it's ears, thinking that it's cool I'm WILDING and still in the dream. I try to use the bathroom but remember it's useless. So I walk back out. I think I woke up about there.

----------


## Caradon

Didn't take my nap yesterday. And as a result pure exhaustion had a bad effect on my recall. Though, there was one decent one late in the morning, but not much to write about.

Camping
I'm with my Mom and my sister. We are at one of those camping parks where there are tents and campers all all over the place, and right near each other.(not my kind of place to camp. But the park reserve near my house has a camping area like that. Probably why I dreamed of it. Though it's a good kind of place to camp if you have family and lots of kids to keep entertained. They have a cool wave pool, and lots of biking trails. And even horse back riding and hay rides. I prefer real camping though.)

Anyway... not much to the dream. I remember walking around checking out all the different tents and what not. I found some supplies to make chili that somebody left outside my tent. (Hmm second time I dreamed of chili recently. Maybe I aught to make some soon.) ::D: 
I had some binoculars I was messing with. I was able to adjust the focus from blurry to clear. Cool how that worked well in a dream.

Todays WILD Attempt
Just had a little bit of Lucid HI of some stuff around the house. While trying to WILD into a very short nap with no recall.
-------
Comments
I'm going to really need to kick it into high gear if I want to meet my goal of getting a hundred Lucids this year. (Just writing this to help motivate me.) Lost focus a little bit over the excitement of the cabin trip. the second half of the year is going to need to be better than the first.  It may take most of the month to really get things going again.
I've Only had one Lucid in the last two weeks. And that one was quite short.

----------


## Caradon

stayed up too late. probably should not have gotten back on the computer last night.

Fragment
walking through the woods at night with a lantern and a blanket. I put the lantern on the ground and cover it with the blank it. Not sure why I'm doing this, but I know I'm planning to come back to this spot later.

Fragment
I rented a new apartment and have moved in. I realize that I don't have my dog here, and I wonder why I would have ever moved out of my house and into an apartment in the first place.

Grizzly
I'm on a trail in the woods. It may supposed to be near the cabin I'm not sure. I get that feeling, but It's not anything like the cabin area. A little ways off on a hill a see a grizzly cub. I think it's cool finally actually seeing a real bear. But then I get worried that the mother may be near by.

And yup, there she is. A little farther down the trail behind me. I take off down the trail with the bear following. I see a shed and I enter it and try to hide. I don't remember much more of the details, but I spent some time trying to avoid the bear. I think there was a lion involved as well.

Fragment
I remember something about trying to fight some attacker. But there is nothing I can do to cause any damage.

WILD attempt
I get some Lucid HI of a food shelf with two jars of peanut butter.The peanut butter jars fall off onto the floor and image fades.

Then the food shelf reappears and I just kind of float there Lucid viewing the shelvs full of bags of chips and soup cans and what not. And I marvel at the detail of the image. Then that one fades as well.

Missed dreamsigns
Maybe if I write down dreamsigns I miss, I will be more likely to remember them when I encounter them in a dream.

In the forest with the blanket, and having the feeling of needing to hide from people. 
The feeling of needing to hide, is getting to be pretty common in my dreams.

Living in a new or previous apartment. very common dream theme for me. I don't think I will ever be living in an apartment again.

Seeing a bear. Forgot to do a reality check when seeing a bear.

Fighting an attacker. Any type of dangerous action should be a dreamsign to recognize..

----------


## Caradon

Rock climbing, and Elvis the dancing cop
I'm stuck on a cliff face, don't know how I got there. There are very slight ridges in the rock. I know the drop below me is very far, but I'm too frightened to look down. the ridges in the rock face are very ruff, and I can barely get my finger tips over them. I'm trying to pull myself up the cliff wall by just the strength of my fingers. Between my weight and the ruff surface of the rock, it's a bit painful on my fingers. But very slowly and methodically, I continue to climb. I'm a bit stressed, and at some pints I think I will fall. But somehow after what seems like forever, I make over the top of the cliff.

The scene shifts and I'm in some house and telling somebody about my rock climbing skills. I was so impressed with myself for making it up that cliff, that I'm planning another trip too some popular climbing place.

Scene shifts again, and now my perspective is all over the place too. I'm on a motor cycle riding on a curvy mountain road, when a motor cycle cop approaches from behind. His siren come on, and I decide to make a run for it. even though I realize it's dumb trying to run on a road like this with no cross roads for who knows  how long. 

Some of the details are fuzzy here, but he eventually catches up to me and I notice that the cop is Elvis! We both end up off our bikes, and i try to resist arrest. Elvis starts singing, and we fight a bit. Elvis sings while we fight, and his fighting style is like some kind of dance. The whole scene is like something out of some kind of musical. 
I wake up during that part.

Killer mechanical arms
I'm in a house, It's the end of the world or something, everyone is dead but me and my brother. My brother had just went outside. As I walk through the house  to follow him out. I notice these mechanical arms reaching down at me from the ceiling.
At the and of the arms, are these wide pincher's. I know what they are, because I recently saw them on a" Star Trek Enterprise" episode. If one of them grabs me I will be somehow disintegrated. 

I attack the one that comes at me first. Batting it away with something I had picked up. I don't remember what it was. Thankfully these arms are much weaker than the ones on the show. I grab the pincher's with my hands and I'm able to rip them apart and destroy the thing. Several more arms come after me, but I attack them and destroy them with a strength fueled by desperation. Once they are all dealt with with with. I can hear crying.

It's my brother outside. I go out, and I find myself on a glass enclosed porch, like a sun room. My brother is laying on a couch in tears. It's raining outside, I can see water running off the side of the building. And I notice a very fresh smell, like how the rain brings out the smells of a forest vegetation. My brother is crying because of every one else being dead.

Spiders fragment
I'm in a house with some family members. I notice A big ugly black spider crawling on the furniture. soon there are many of them, and I'm a little freaked out by them.

Sword fight fragment
I have a sword and I'm in some kind of dual. I don't remember why, but I can't see. My eyes are covered or something. I am somehow able to anticipate my opponent's attacks. And I  swing my sword to deflect his blade, and am satisfied when I feel it connect, and push his blade away. Then I have a vague memory of being able to see again, and I'm picking him up and repeatedly slamming him into the ground.

Missed dreamsigns
Scary rock climbing.
 Something that happens often. And I believe was a dream incubated by my strong intention to become Lucid.

Unfamiliar place
Every dream took place in an unfamiliar setting.

Danger/action
Lots of action, danger, and anxiety.

Elvis
And then there was the Elvis cop. ::lol:: 
I'd really like to know where that came from.

----------


## Caradon

Tons of really vivid recall last night, And nearly Lucid three times. Just going to rush through them, otherwise I will be writing all night. If you don't feel like reading that much, just read number seven. That ones the most interesting

Dream #1
first close call
I'm at the top of a snowy hill. I have one ski, and I'm going to use it to ski down.
I set the ski on the ground, and it begins sliding away before I can get on it. I try to catch up to it but I can't. I then do a little jump and land on my feet. I begin skiing down the hill after my ski on nothing but my boots. I crouch down trying to pick up as much speed as I can. But even though I'm going quite fast, the ski is going faster, and it just keeps getting father away. I wake up before getting to the bottom.

Dream # 2
I'm in a house with some family members. The TV is on and we are watching some western type movie. Two characters are having a discussion about some conflict in their relationship. I watch for a little while, then I have this large paper poster that is a picture of some wolves. I begin to carry it upstairs. It has been folded so many times that the creases are very delicate and the poster keeps tearing in places. I hear my mom complaining about me ruining the poster. I carry it upstairs to my room and attach it to the wall. For some reason now I'm naked and cold. My sisiter comes into the room and I'm annoyed that she is there when I'm naked. I lay down and curl up under some blankets to go to sleep.

Dream # 3
I'm on the computer and I'm reading a post by seeker that's explaining the importance of recording dreams to somebody who is just getting into dreaming.

Dream # 4
close call number two
(Oh so close this time) I see this city bus parked along side the street. It seems to be abandoned. I get on it, and I see that the keys are in the ignition. I sit in the drivers seat and start up the bus. I start driving it down the street. I'm thinking about getting on the freeway and going for a cruise. I see people sitting at bus stops and think about pretending to be a normal bus driver and pick them up. ::lol::  Suddenly, the fact that I'm stealing a bus, seems like a very odd thing for me to be doing. I don't remember stopping, but I'm stopped now. I pinch my nose to do a reality check. I can breath easily through one nostril. The other one seems a little plugged up. I'm Like "wait a second here... I can breath." But I think I just don't have my nose pinched well enough. I try a couple more times and I can still breath. I decide I should try pushing my finger through my hand. Because I'm not sure I believe the nose RC. So I start pushing my finger into my palm. It doesn't want to go in at first, but right at that moment I get distracted by the real bus driver getting onto the bus. And I forget about doing the RC's! :Sad:  And I try to explain to him what I'm doing with his bus.

Note: 
I never try the finger through hand RC while awake. I only ever do it as a secondary RC in my dreams. I think it's interesting that I can remember to do that in my dreams, when I never do it while awake.

Dream # 5
There is some kind of tall skyscraper type building. The authorities have some known terrorist with a bomb locked up in some room within the building. They have evacuated everyone else from the building, and have the place locked down and secured. Me and a couple of other people are trying to figure out how to convince the authorities to let us in and talk to the terrorist. I can't remember why we wanted to do that though. Eventually we get in and we have this strange meeting I don't remember a lot about the conversation, but people were crying.

Dream # 6
I'm in my house with some people. We have a grenade. I throw the grenade into a room of the house. there is a huge explosion, and when I go back into that room a wall has been blown away revealing a hidden area of the house that had been closed off, and built around. It's a very nice area, I'm so amazed and happy to have found it. On one wall is beautiful stonework and fire place. And also beautiful woodwork everywhere. I go outside, and I can see that my dog has dug these deep holes in the ground. Suddenly the ground I'm standing on caves in on me, and find a whole other hidden area of the house that had been hidden under the yard. I go and tell some people of this new place I found.

Dream # 7
Close call number three
The Dream Room
This was the coolest dream of the night.

The first thing I remember, is that I'm on a fire escape type ladder climbing up the side of a building. there are some people with me. We climb up and in through a window. Once through the window, we have traveled back through time. Not real far back, just like to the 80's. I'm fascinated about going back through time. We are on a mission to rescue some girl we know from some mad scientist or some such thing. We sneak around from room to room trying to find her.

 During my search, I enter a room with a huge wide window with the most spectacular snowy mountain landscape I have ever seen. I stand there for a moment moved beyond words. Then I leave the room and go back searching for the girl. I find her In a laboratory strapped to a table. there are tubes attached to her that are pumping some kind of fluid into her. My other friends are with me. Before we can do anything to help her, the mad scientist enters the room. I pull out a huge stack of money and set down. I offer to pay him the money to let us have our friend. The liquid being pumped into her is having a horrid effect n her body. It's like she is decomposing while still alive, but she is not conscious. 

There is another girl with us that I have feelings for. While my other friends are talking to the mad scientist, I say to the girl. " Come with me a minute I have to show you something." I really have a need to share this mountain scene with her that I had seen a moment ago. We exit the room, and I hear the mad scientist say to others." come with, this is poetry in motion." 

I return to that room and stand again before that window. But I am confused. I no longer see the mountains I had earlier. Now the view is of a marsh filled with water surrounded by a think green forest. In it's own way, the scene is no less beautiful than the mountains were. And the girl I am with keeps appearing and disappearing when I look away from her and look back. 

Nearly Lucid here, I suddenly come to the logical conclusion that this is a dream room. Sort of like Star Treks  Holo Deck, Only far superior. The computer of this room is able to look into your mind and see everything. And then project images from your own mind outward surrounding you. In effect, creating a dream while you are awake. I think,"no wonder I'm seeing mountains and forests!"

I leave the room to find the mad scientist and my friends outside waiting. I tell them that they have to check that room out. One of my friends enters, and his head immediately becomes a mass of flowing snakes. I ask the scientist if more than one person can be in th room at once. He says "yes" and the rest of us enter. I think It will be interesting to see all of our minds images blended together into one dream.

On one side of the room, I see a glass cabinet. behind the glass are three small figures. I decide that I want my influence on the dream to be wicked and scary. So I mentally try and will freaky things to happen. As I watch the figures in the glass cabinet begin to morph and change. The farthest one on the left becomes this dark hooded thing with glowing red eyes. The one in the middle forms into this thing with an over-sized pink shaved head, with many layered fat flabby chins hanging down under it's neck. And the farthest one on the right becomes this strange robotic machine creature. 

I put my hand up against the glass thinking that since this is the same as a dream I should be able to phase through it. But the glass seems quite solid. Just then, the robotic machine creature raises his fist at me and speaks! It says to me. " You left us before the final glory!" Not sure what that means exactly, I'm just stunned that it's talking to me. Then I wake up.

Dream # 8
I'm watching a very cool video that my old friend T made about some really crazy adventure he went on. He used all sorts of animation to tell his story. It was quite amazing and I was jealous of the adventure he went on.

Dream # 9
I'm sitting in front of a TV with my brother. We are playing a video game, and I have the controls. It's an old black and white game. It's much like the old asteroids game. I have this little space ship and I'm trying to fly around the screen avoiding and shooting at things that could destroy my ship if I hit them. I get the hang of it and I do very well, surviving for a long time. I make it to the next level, and the game becomes color, and I now have this little car that I have to drive through the next level of the game. I'm not sure whats going to happen with it. But now my controller won't work,  and I can't control the car. I get my brother to try his controller thinking that maybe it's just his turn. But his won't work either. We try for some time before I wake up.

WILD attempt
I'm laying on my bed getting some really fun floating and spinning sensations. I'm enjoying it so much I feel like I could happily lay here the entire time just enjoying floating on my bed. Then I begin viewing a scene, and I'm no longer Lucid. I'm watching some kind of cyborg thing being put together. I suddenly realize that I'm watching a trailer for a bad ass new Robo-Cop movie. Then I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

OK real quickly. didn't remember a lot last night. Had a lot of dreams in  my nap too. but they mostly slipped away as I woke, except for one, and a couple fragments.

Bad cops
I'm in a house over run by cops that are after me. I don't remember why, but I know that they were in the wrong for attacking me. they have guns, and I'm ducking down trying to sneak through the house. I run into one of the cops, and we begin to fight. We are kind of wrestling. Both of us has an iron grip on each other. The cop is trying to push his thumb into my eye and gouge my eye out. And I'm trying to do the same to him. Eventually I get the advantage and I begin repeatedly slamming his face into some piece of furniture. It's like a coffee table or something.

Guitar shop
I'm at a guitar shop checking out a nice guitar. I have it plugged into an amp, and I'm trying to improvise something. It's been a long time since I played, so I'm just kind of experimentally putting different cords together. Trying to get the creative juices flowing. After a bit of that, I just start playingg around having fun doing some scales.  
I then try to put the guitar back up on the hanging rack. There are other guitars hanging there too. I accidentally hit the guitars together and put a huge scratch in the beautiful paint job. The more I try to correct the problem, the more I end up banging guitars together causing a lot of damage.

Fragment
Excited about a parachute jump I'm planning. I'm describing to somebody how I plan to jump from the plane. I'm standing on a kitchen table about to jump off of it.

fragment
Something strange about going on some tour into the earth. There is  some kind of underground facility, and I have to climb down this hole to get there. And I'm worried about getting buried.

----------


## Caradon

Uninvited guests 
I'm at the childhood town house. It's night, and I'm standing near an open window. My brother is there, and My old friend T as well. I notice something touching me, I look and there is an arm coming in through the window grabbing at me. The arm pulls back outside, then I look out. I see three guys standing at the front door. They are all carrying knives. One of them demands that we let them in. This doesn't seem like a good idea, but my brother opens the door and they all come in.

Each one of them, walks up to each one of us, and holds a knife point at our chests. they order us to come outside with them. We go outside and around the back I'm talking to the one that has me at knife point, and I nearly have him convinced to stop what they are doing. Just then I see my brother struggling with one of them. And after a moment he gets away, and runs. He runs along side the garage, and through the small space between the dumpster area and the garage wall. I see his attacker run around the garage trying to cut him off. But my brother gets through and starts running down the street. His attacker chases him but cannot keep up, so he gives up and my brother gets away.

Just then, my friend T decides to attack his man. And I'm like" well... it's on now."
So I grab my man and wrestle him to the ground. he drops his knife and is trying to reach for it as we grapple on the ground.

Dreamsigns missed-3
#1 At the townhouse.
#2 Old friend T.
#3 Action/danger

No title
I start out in a store, and I'm looking at this DVD player. It's a strange device. The whole top of the machine lifts up, and there are these two circular grey pads. They are a strange texture I'm not sure how to describe. But you are supposed.to put the DVD between the pads and close the top of the machine for it to play.

There is a short part that I don't remember well. But I leave the store and go to meet some family members at a restaurant. There is a sad feeling to this part of the dream. It's like my grandma had just died and the funeral just happened. And we are all getting together at some restaurant after the funeral. It's a very nice cozy place. there is a large fireplace on one wall. There is a storm outside. I can hear thunder, and see lighting and rain through the window. I sit down at a table, and there have been drinks set out already by the server. I pick one up and take a sip from it.

Dreamsigns missed-3
# 1 Unfamiliar settings.
#2 Reliving a previous event.
#3 shopping, and strange device.

Bear hill
I'm in an outside wilderness setting. My dog is not on her leash, and there are rabbits nearby. I see her getting ready to go chasing after one, and I'm afraid she will take off into the woods and get lost. I yell at her to stay and she does. There is a hill nearby and I begin climbing to the top of it. I then remember seeing a bear here before, and get worried that I may see it again. But I then get kind of confused, and I remember that the bear I saw was in a dream and not real.(I was remembering the last bear dream I had.)

Dreamsigns missed-3
#1 dog off her leash.
#2 unfamiliar setting.
#3 Bear threat

WILD attempt
I get a Lucid HI image of a wrist brace sitting on a kitchen chair. I am able to hold the image for a very long time without it slipping away. So long in fact that I start to wonder if I'm still wilding or if my eyes are really open. And for a moment I even try to force the image to fade, but it takes a while longer before it finally does.

----------


## Caradon

well didn't end up going to the cabin this week, but planning to go next week instead. Friday and Saturday recall was really great even though I didn't sleep much at all. I think I was getting some early rebound, and was on the edge of Lucidity. yesterday I decided not to think about Lucid dreaming much, to see if that would trigger a Lucid, like it often does after a couple of weeks of hard work. And it worked, I got Lucid but... recall wasn't that good and I only remember a little bit of it. I didn't remember it at all when I woke up, but it came back to me during a WBTB. (But there is still a chance in my nap today.) Also, I've been starting to get a little better with WILDing again.

I won't be on too much today either because I should be getting the next two discs of Rome in the mail today, and I have big plans to kick back and watch that. I watched the first two episodes so far. Yeah, I really like it, it's definitely my kind of thing. I really like how the battle scenes are done, and the sex scenes are just plain funny.  ::lol::   I can't wait for the action to really start picking up. I just hope that every disc doesn't  have only two episodes on it, like the first one. If they do, it's going to be a very short show  :Sad:  Maybe I'll be on later tonight though.

Lucid Fragment
I'm in some room when I pinch my nose to see if I can breath. I don't know if it was random, or if I noticed something out of the ordinary. But I could breath through it perfectly. :boogie:  Surprised, I do it again and become fully Lucid. I leave the room to go looking for something fun to do.That's all I remember, I have no idea if I woke up, or if there was more to it.

Fragment
On some dark under ground trail/tunnel type thing. There is debris all over the place, and there is some kind of danger, because there was a stressful feeling to it. But I have no idea what the danger was.

Fragment
There is some escaped convict who knows me somehow. He seems to think I need to make do on some favor, and is coming to find me. The police know, and have set up surveillance on me. In the meantime, I know what the favor is. He wants me to cut up a very large bucket of diced tomatoes for him. ::?:   There is something very important about this. So I get to work cutting tomatoes, to avoid putting myself in danger.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/June/23/2008
Lucid Dream # 40 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
Personal task completed

I'm running down I side street, towards a little convenient store to buy cigarettes. It feels good to run I'm enjoying the feeling of the exertion, and of how good of shape I feel. I start to wonder why I want to by cigarettes and pollute my lungs, when I'm feeling do good. I decide that one or two smokes won't hurt. ::?:  

Also, as I was running I had Lucid Dreaming on my mind. I can't remember my exact thoughts though. And I didn't do an RC. I come to a cross road, it's a busy street and the store is on the other side. I don't know why, but I suddenly believe that if I want, I can leap the entire road, over the cars and all. All I need to do, is believe that I can, and I will be able to.

So with all my strength, I crouch and leap into the air. I soar high above the traffic and over the road. Instantly Lucid, I shout," woo hoo, this is a dream!" I actually clear the entire store, and land on the ground on the opposite side. 

I enter the store and immediately start to lose Lucidity. It's so real I start to doubt it's a dream. There are many people, and they all seem so real. But I don't forget RC's! :smiley:  I pinch my nose to check, and I can breath quite well. There is no longer any doubt, and I'm proud of myself for believing the nose RC on the first try, I only did it for a second.

I now remember what I wanted to do in  my next Lucid. I look at my wrist to see if I'm wearing my watch, and I am! (The reason for this task, is to get myself used to looking at my watch in my dreams. Next time I do it, I want to take note of the time and date. And notice anything strange about it.)

There is a long checkout counter, with a woman standing behind it checking out customers. I walk around to the back of the counter, and I also see another room behind the counter. I enter, and it's like an employee break room. There are many employees sitting around. The woman at the check out counter enters the room, and begins talking to the employees. (Apparently she is the boss.)

 She is nice looking, and I think it would be fun to have sex with her right here in front of everybody. But then I think, That it could ruin this dream, and I want to have something better to write about. But I can't resist the urge completely, and decide I will just do a little fondling then be on my way.

So I begin fondling her, instead of resisting, she seems to like it, and leans into me.
But that only lasts for a moment before I wake up. :Sad:  Though I'm quite happy about ending this dry spell.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Zombies!
Don't remember a lot about it. 
I'm in some building. There is a group of people, and there is a zombie plague. It spreads fast like the rage virus does. I see a few people in the group that are infected with the zombie virus, and I know that they will spread it to the others very quickly. The others in the group also know this, and they all run for the a doorway that I'm standing near. It leads to an upper level of the building. I know that if they all get through, everyone will be doomed. They need to be contained where they are. I run inside the doorway and slam it shut, trying to lock it before the mob can get through.
I lock it just in time, and make my way upstairs. There is some stuff I don't remember well about hanging out in some room with some girl.

Then I remember a little bit about being in an abandoned mall, and grabbing gold necklaces from a cabinet in a grocery store.

Fragment
There was something about crossing the ocean in a ship, and then the ocean being frozen and crossing the rest of the way on foot. 

Under fire
I'm not sure why, but I'm with a plain clothed cop. we just get out of a car, and are on a narrow road between lines of buildings. It feels like we are in some other country. The buildings are homes, but they are all built from a kind of white stone. and each structure touches the next. 

We are suddenly being fired upon by some unknown shooter. Must be some kind of sniper. The cop and I make a run for cover, but it's hard  to find a place to run to, because of the way the buildings are designed. We end up running down the road, and around to the next street. I see a stairway leading downward to one of the homes. There are weeds growing up through a crack in the stone. I jump down into the stairway and try to hide behind the weeds. The cop does the same thing in a similar place on the opposite side of the road.

It doesn't help though, I see the shoot come around the corner, and he finds my hiding spot right away. He comes at me, and I jump out and grab his arm. I shake his arm trying to make him drop the gun. The cop comes out to help me, I attach some small device to the guys head. And from some remote location, somebody triggers the device to explode, using a computer. The shooters head explodes and the dream shifts.

I'm watching myself flying through the sky on a giant eagle, and far below I can see military tanks moving along, and Firing at something. The dream shifts again, and I'm watching somebody at a two level motel, with a balcony to access the rooms on the upper level. th person I'm watching is on the upper level. He knocks a secret knock on one of the doors, and is allowed to enter. 

I go up there and open the door and go in. I'm surprised to see several dead bodies laying around, but nobody else. I have a video camera and start recording the scene for evidence. Just then the killer steps into the room. he has a machine gun, and begins firing it into my face. I see several flashes of light exiting the barrel of the machine gun as he fires at me.

Then I have a false awakening. I wake up at a friends house.( who is not really anybody I know.) My friend was sleeping too. I say, "I just had a pretty strange dream." My friend says, "yeah me too, And I almost had one of those things we are always trying to have."  "You mean a Lucid Dream?" I ask. "Yeah one of those." he says. I think that I had just woke up from my nap, and I look outside and it's getting dark out. I think i] I slept too long, now I can't mow the lawn like I was planning to do. 

My friend has this TV that I gave him.(Never really happened.) he wants me to bring the TV back to my house because he doesn't want it. But I tell him that I have no room for it so he has to keep it. I wake up somewhere around here. 

WILD Attempt
I see an image of two kids running across my field of vision. I can feel my eyeballs turn as I try and follow their progress.

I had a couple non-Lucid dreamlets while trying to WILD into my nap. But I can't remember what they were now.

----------


## Caradon

I only slept two hours last night. I had some dreams but I fell back to sleep before I could take notes. And I ended up forgetting what it was. 

But today I had to leave some stuff in my car while a ran into the store, and I was worried about somebody breaking into it. As I thought about that, a fragment came back to me about my car window being busted out. 

I had one long dream in my nap, but it is all a bunch of strange pieces I don't know how they go together.

Crazy nap stuff
There was some work stuff, then I was walking down the road with some girl and I think I see a tornado. But then I realize I'm mistaken. It's a column of smoke form some  burning building that resembles a tornado. I tell the girl I must have tornadoes on the brain because of trying to incubate tornado dreams. And I tell her about all the tornado stuff I've been watching.

this somehow leads to me being in a house with some big talking Oscar.(the fish)
It's not in a tank, but can walk somehow. The fish is my friend, and I'm telling it about something, when I notice it had fallen into this big aquarium. The Oscar is trying to speak to me, but I can't hear it through the glass. I can tell that it wants to get out of the aquarium though, but can't. I get this fish net and I'm trying to scoop him out. But it is so big that it's hard to do, and it keeps panicking, trying to swim up the side of the net. I'm arguing with him trying to tell him to calm down, so that I can scoop him out. It eventually makes to the top of the glass, and pulls itself out, and falls on the floor. It begins crawling across the floor using it's fins as if they were legs.

This leads to me watching a very big giant, that looks like a nightmare version of a keabler elf. It has sharp pointy teeth. And  I watch as it walks along grabbing people and putting them in it's mouth. It chews them up and swallows them. I feel like a little mouse, and I dive into some brush, and try to scurry underneath dead grass and fallen leaves to get away and hide.

I have no idea how but this somehow leads to another really strange work dream, it's not my normal job, and it's my first day, and it's very frustrating because I keep screwing everything up.

Wild attempt
Just had a few short HI images. Mostly of my new Brazilian made hammock.(that's just awesomely comfortable.)  ::D: 

Dreamsigns missed-3
# 1 danger
# 2 unfamiliar settings 
# 3 abnormal events


.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/June/26/2008
Lucid Dream # 41 of 2008
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed

There was more to the beginning involving smoking pot with old friends, and trying to walk the dog on a muddy flooded trail. But I'm going to start it here.

I end up driving along in an RV with some family I don't know. I'm sitting in the front seat on the passenger side. There is a man driving, and the rest of the family is in the back. The family is mostly women, but there is one young boy. 

As we drive, there are large patches of fog forming in seemingly random places along the highways. I don't know why, but I know that this fog is a supernatural fog.
The same fog from the movie, " The Fog."  The RV enters a patch of thick fog, and visibility drops to zero. It gets dark and all I can see out the windows, is a thick swirling white.At any moment, I know we are going to be attacked by evil ghostly specters.

I begin to freak out, and I start swinging my arms wildly, and screaming and snarling like a mad demon myself. I think, what I'm trying to do, is build up enough adrenaline so that when we are attacked, I will unleash my own mad fury upon our attackers. I turn and scream at one of the girls behind my own seat, and she cowers farther back into the RV.

Just then, the man driving says,"I no longer have control of the vehicle." Some type of entity that lurks within the fog, has taken control of the RV. We break through the Fog, and are driven over the side of some cliff or something I'm not sure. But our entire RV is suddenly flying high in the sky. I look out the huge front window, and can see the ground that looks like thousands of feet below. There are mountains and valleys, and houses scattered here and there.

As I look down, and out the window, I think to myself. " I should be taking this a s a dreamsign."  Even though I don't think it's a dream yet, I loudly state, This is a dream!" I'm just kind of pretending because this is what I always say when I get airborne like this. But as soon as I say the words, "this is a dream." It instantly triggers realization, that this really is a dream. :boogie:  

I repeat it a few more times. And each time I say it, I become more Lucid. Until I'm 100% positive I'm dreaming. I still have the crazy adrenalin in me from a moment ago. But now it's even more amplified from the thrill and excitement of knowing I'm dreaming. I start laughing hysterically, and snarling like a mad man. I stand up, and step right through the front window of the RV. My absolute certainty, that I can pass through the window, causes the glass to not even be there at all. I step through with ease.

I stand up on the edge where the windshield wipers should be. And I think about diving off and free falling. But I don't, I've gone a little bit mad with power, and I decide to mess with these DC's. I climb up over the windshield, and up onto the roof of the flying RV. I walk to the back, and I'm not sure how, but there is this long, red, cape like cloth, attached to the top of the RV. I have a hold of the tail end of it, and I'm using it as if it were the reins of a horse drawn wagon.

I pull and jerk on the cape, making the RV tilt in an alarming way as we fly. The whole time screaming and laughing like a psycho. And I can hear the DC's screaming in fear inside.

I drop the cape, and lean over the back of the RV. I can see a couple of the ladies near the back window. I reach through, grabbing one of them by the arm, and pulling her out. I let her go, and watch her fall. ::embarrassed::   The height is so great that I never see her hit the ground. She just gets smaller, and smaller, until she disappears from sight completely.

I crawl down the back, and through the window. Again entering the RV. The man in the driver seat, turns to face me. He has his arm outstretched, and has a hand gun pointed at me. He begins firing the gun, and my complete lack of fear, renders the gun useless. The shots are loud, but as far as I can tell no bullets come out at all. I don't see any, and I don't feel anything hit me. Finally the gun just clicks, because he emptied it.

He looks at the gun confused, then tosses it aside. I now turn my attention to one of the ladies. I decide to try something I have not done since the old days. I reach out with my mind using TK to make her remove her clothing. I don't get that locked on feeling I normally get when using TK. But something works, because she begins taking her cloths off. She has stripped to her underwear, when I start to wonder if doing this will cause me to wake up. And of course as soon as I think that, the dream fades and is gone.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/June/30/2008
Lucid Dream # 42 of 2008
Random dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity 

I'm in something that is like a cross between a freight train, and A semi-truck. It is driving on the road like a truck, but it is pulling many boxed cars like a train. Inside the cars, it's some kind of factory.  And I'm working in this factory. It's hard to describe, everything is very changeable, and changes constantly. The car I'm in has no roof, it's open to the sky. there is one other person with me.

There is a conveyor belt type thing moving a long line crates. I see a crate fall off onto the floor, then reappear on the belt, and then fall off again. It does this several times. I'm very energetic already, and I shout in jovial way. "I wonder if that's a dreamsign!" I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie:  "It is a dreamsign!" I become Lucid right away, and don't bother RCing again. I climb up these square box like things that are all over the place. Then, on a  whim, I decide to ask the DC that's with me a couple of questions. I'm thinking of the old interogation task questions. I shout to the DC, "what's your name?"

He doesn't seem to hear me at first so I shout it again. Finally he says something strange like "Noodly," or "Nedly". I can't remember exactly what it was, but it sounded like that.

Just after asking him this question, I notice something overhanging the road. It's almost like a bridge across the road. But it seems like a blue wall. I'm standing up high, so that if I don't duck down I will hit it. I decide to just let the truck slam me into the wall, and see if I can phase through it.

I get slammed into it, but there isn't really any force. and instead of me going through it. The wall just moves along with me, and becomes a part of the truck. I find this curious but then return to my questions. To the DC, I ask,"Why am I here?" "I don't know," he replies.  "I know why I'm here," I say. "I'm here to play!" 

I then pick up something out of a crate that looks like a soup can, but it's the size of a paint can. I hold it up, turn it sideways, and push my finger into the bottom of it. My finger sinks all the way into it, and it feels much like when I push my finger through my hand. I then push all four fingers into the can, then begin pulling them out.

When I pull them out, my fingers all stretch cartoon like. Then they start to become kind of translucent and kind of dissipate like wisps of smoke. Then my hand is normal again.

I look above me, and see this parallel bar. It's something like you would see at a kids playground for doing pull ups. I jump up and grab it, then spin myself feet over head, doing a kind of flip, and landing on top of the wall that had become a part of the truck.

I'm now on the roof of the truck, and look around for something fun to get into. I see the yellow arches of McDonald's down the road aways. then I look down in front of me and see the white cab of the semi-truck. I decide it would be fun to let this truck run me over.

I jump off the top of the truck, landing on my back in the road. I try to angle myself to get run over by the tires. The tires of the cab run over me.(No big deal.) But I then slip in between the wheels, so that the truck is going over me, but the tires are not going over me. I look up at the bottom of the truck as it is passing over, and I wonder at the amazing detail, of all the parts on the bottom of it.

Then, without warning, the dream just fades and is gone.

----------


## Caradon

Not the best recall last night. But close to Lucidity in my nap.

Roller blade race
Don't remember how it starts out, but I end up on roller blades. there is a long outdoor stairway with many landings in between the top and bottom. I'm racing people down the stairs. I'm barely able to make the tunes at he landings. But I am able to get past quite a few people before getting to the bottom. One at the bottom, my roller blades become a skate board, and I'm trying as hard as I can to catch the person just ahead of me. I slowly catch up and the front up my board just gets ahead an inch before crossing the finish line. There is some debate over who actually won, and we are about to play the replay video to see who crossed the finish line first.

Elevator
I'm in a car with my mom. We are driving down town.  Through the window of the car I look up at all the interesting looking tall buildings. Next thing I know we are in one of the buildings, and getting in an elevator. I'm very frightened of it falling.The elevator is supposed to be going down, but it goes up instead. Once to the top it drops down a little and keeps trying to go back up. I start telling my mom about how I used to always get Lucid in elevator dreams. I explain to her how they would fall every time I got in one, and I would realize I was dreaming.(I have no idea why I didn't think about doing an RC.) Some strange things happen with the elevator that I can't describe, but eventually we get out and there is a little bit of stuff I can't remember well.

Fragment
In a house getting ready to leave. There is something about a room in the house. The room is special for some reason. I don't remember what it was.

Fragment
I'm in a car racing. I just remember a little bit about racing down a road.

Fragment
I get into an argument with my boss about something stupid. we both feel bad about it and end up apologizing to each other.

Fragment
There is this salvation army truck. they are giving away winter coats. The guy handing them out gives one to me. It's actually pretty nice so I try it on. It's way  small for me, so I give it back to the guy and tell him he should give it to somebody who really needs it.

Fragment
I'm in a store buying beer. I only get four bottles because I just want it for the enjoyment of the flavor. As I'm leaving I realize I forgot to pay for them, So I go back to the cashier. The check out is not very normal.

----------


## DareDevil122

Its amazing that you can actually remember all of these! Im learning how to become lucid right now. I get over excited when i go to bed that i just fall asleep before i can even think lol.

----------


## Caradon

> Its amazing that you can actually remember all of these! Im learning how to become lucid right now. I get over excited when i go to bed that i just fall asleep before i can even think lol.



 Thanks for reading DareDevil.  :smiley:   I have to really stay focused on dreaming otherwise I start to lose recall pretty fast.

Good luck getting Lucid! let me know if you have any questions. I'll help out if I can.

I don't have time to post any dreams tonight.

----------


## Caradon

just to let anyone know who cares. I'm taking a break from the forums. So I won't be posting normal dreams here for a while. I'm just going to be using the forums to record my Lucids. So I'll be putting them directly into my Lucid Dream journal instead of putting them here as well.

----------


## Caradon

Bear attack
The first time Nose RC ever failed.
This one was during my fall cabin trip


I had just got done doing a WBTB. During my WBTB I had taken my flashlight, held it up to the window, and swept the light across the property outside.When I did this I thought about how freaky it would be if I saw bear out there, and that if I did, I would remember to do a reality check.

So, I then lay down and go to sleep. Right away I have a false awakening. I dream that I get up to do a WBTB. I do the thing with the flashlight out the window, and what do I see. I huge black bear down by the pond! It begins walking up the slope towards the cabin. 

Crap, do an RC! I pinch my nose and I can't breath! Shit it's not a dream this time! I switch off the light, and  turn and walk away from the window, hoping the bear won't notice me. 

But when I turn back around, there is the bear, inside the cabin! I'm aware enough to be confused as to how the bear got through the wall without causing any damage to the window or anything. But I then forget about it as the bear starts making it's way into the kitchen.  I'm thinking, "This just can't be happening." I remember what Moonbeam said about a bear getting into somebodies house and raiding their kitchen, And I figure that's what it's going to do.

But then My dog wakes up and sees the bear. She barks and I  reach over and clamp her jaws shut, but it's too late. The bear turns it's head looking right at us, and starts coming our way. I slide far back across the bed, and up against the wall. And I keep thinking over and over, "This can't be happening!" The bear stands up on it's hind legs, taking a swipe at me across the bed with one of it's front paws. just barely missing me.

It makes a couple more swipes, and I keep denying that this could be happening. My denial begins to change things. The bear starts to look less and less real, more like a big stuffed animal, until finally it looks like a stuffed gorilla. I get confused and realize that it isn't real at all. I start to realize I'm dreaming at this point, but the gorilla reaches up and lifts it's head off lol. 

It's an old girl friend I used to have, wearing a gorilla suite! She tells me she heard I was here at the cabin all alone, and she decide to sneak up on me in the middle of the night wearing the suit, to freak me out. I tell her that it worked, and that I had to do reality checks when I first saw her. Then I wake up thinking "WTF" My RC failed. 

And the next night it failed again.

----------


## John11

The Nose RC hasn't worked for me yet.  I've only had two chances to try it though.

----------


## Caradon

> The Nose RC hasn't worked for me yet.  I've only had two chances to try it though.



Hi John, Thanks for reading. :smiley: 

You couldn't breath both times when your tried it? 

I've been using it for about a year to a year and a half now. And it's always been very reliable up until this dream. I think it was a result of doing so many of them, and doing it too quickly. Lately when I do them I've been holding my nose longer, and trying to inhale really hard. I think that will help solve it, I hope.

----------


## Robot_Butler

More bears.  At least you almost figured it out.  It sounds like you were really committed to fooling yourself in that one.

----------


## Caradon

> More bears.  At least you almost figured it out.  It sounds like you were really committed to fooling yourself in that one.



Hi Robot. :smiley: 

Yeah, I'm pretty good at fooling myself. Good news though, I saw a bear in a dream last night and remembered to RC, and the RC worked this time.

The bad news is that I didn't believe the RC right away, and before I could completely prove it was a dream, I got distracted by the events, and forgot about reality checking again.

I'm pretty happy anyway though, I'm finally recognizing bears as dreamsigns. That's three times in the last couple of weeks.

----------


## Caradon

Last night I watched the movie "The Strangers" just before going to sleep. Kind of a freaky movie, But they dragged out the cat and mouse game a little too long. I guess it gave me a good scare though, because I had the most intense night of scary dreams That I've had in a long time. It did way more for my dreams than any apple juice.

The strangers
The first dream I remember was themed from the movie. It was during the first hour of sleep and I don't remember a lot of it. But I remember the feeling of fear, very distinctly.

I'm in a house, it's dark, and I'm in bed. There are people with masks outside banging on the doors and windows of the house, I'm so scared I don't want to even move. I just lay there frozen for a long time. I eventually hide in this walk in closet. I begin to hear foot steps coming closer and closer.

 I wake and use the bathroom. The fear from that last dream somehow carried over into the next dream. I don't know how, but it somehow triggered the longest chain of zombie adventure dreaming I've had since the first time I watched "Dawn Of The Dead" as a kid. It was pretty damn scary though, all through the rest of the night.

Zombies Zombies and more Zombies
Not going to be able to describe it very well, because it's pretty disjointed from waking up so many times, and I really don't know what was going on most of the time.
as far as story line. 


The first thing I remember is being in some outdoor setting, near the ocean. Corpses begin rising from the ground, all around me. They don't look like normal zombies. They look more like the things from the movie "LEGEND" only they are pale and ghostly.
There are many, many of them. I'm surrounded, they are grabbing and pulling at me. there are too many, there is no escape. I struggle to get away, but I know I'm doomed.

I then see one fall, then another, and another. Arrows are impaling their skulls. I then realize it's the teacher from the movie. "Diary Of The Dead." He has shown up in the nick of time with his bow and arrow. Enough of the zombies that are grabbing at me fall, so that I am able to break free. 

Scene shift, I'm on some yacht with a group of people a little ways out on the ocean. There is something about killer piranha surrounding and attacking the yacht. 

I wake here, use the bathroom again, take a few notes in my journal, and reset my alarm clock. Even after doing all that, I reenter the dream as soon as I close my eyes.

I'm with the group of people, and we are now on open land running for a car. We make it to the car, and drive. We find this large building. It's a cross between a warehouse factory type thing, and an apartment building. We make our way to the top floor. I look out the window, and a massive army of living dead are stumbling towards our building. They just keep coming and coming because they know we are there.

Then I see something that looks like an alien. you know, the pale, big eyes, spindly arms and legs kind of aliens. I point it out to the people I'm with, I say "look, it's an alien zombie!" The thing is actually flying. Then it hits our building attacking one of the windows trying to get in. We all run to the window, I get there first and I'm somehow able to dislodge it. It falls headfirst for what seems like a long long ways. It breaks it's neck when it hits the ground. 

next, there is a lot of stuff about trying to figure out how we are going to survive up here. What we are going to eat and whatever. I wake up and reenter the dream several times. Eventually the rest of the group is gone for some reason, except for one person. there isn't much action for a long time. there is a record player, and we are playing music, and just trying to make the time pass.

Eventually I go into a bedroom. For some reason this room is at ground level. I notice the windows are open. I suddenly get worried. I don't see any zombies there, so I go to close the windows. But I'm afraid that zombies will notice me at the window, and start attacking. I can't even get the windows to close. I give up and leave the room. I tell the other person that is there that we may have a fight on our hands soon.

I look back in the room, and sure enough, there are zombies swarming the windows trying to get in. they are all reaching their arms through. I grab a big knife and begin trying to cut off the arms that are reaching in. I cut half way through one arm, but can't get the blade to go through. I look around for something else, and I see my chainsaw.
a little relieved to find something that can do some real damage. I pick it up and start pulling the cord. It won't start though. Shit a remember now that I don't have any gas in it.

I don't know why, but I leave the room. I go into the hall of the building, and look down a winding staircase. I can hear banging and stuff down there, from zombies trying to get in I guess. 

I must have woke up here again, because the next thing I remember is being out on some balcony. I can see some people a ways off. They have a fenced in enclosure, like a big yard. They are planting vegetables, making a garden. I guess trying to grow food to survive. I call out to them, letting them know there are some living people near by. They wave back, but I can tell they are foreign and don't know English. There is some more crazy action. there are some bad, living people, in cars racing around below. But I realize they won't bother me because they just want to try and get away from here. 

Things progress and there are more and more living people around. I end up back out on the balcony with this long sheet that I use as a rope. I tie it off, and throw it over the side. I'm not sure why I want to get down there exactly. I know in part, I want to try and thin out some of the zombie numbers. I have my machete and I climb down the sheet, dropping to the ground. 

I use my machete like a sword, and I'm  hacking zombies like crazy and I fight my way down an alley. the zombies all turn to follow me. I enter some side door of another building. I see a bunch of zombies climbing a staircase. i tear into the nearest one, impaling it. When I suddenly realize that these are not zombies but living people.
I had just killed someone. This is some kind of refugee station, and living people are flocking here.

The rest of the dream is really choppy, I don't remember it very well. I kept waking up. Eventually my alarm clock started going off, and I was hitting snooze. but I still kept entering it every time. One of the last things I remember before getting up. is being in the building again, and looking down at a mob of zombies, and I see a mountain lion w among them, trying to get in. And I think," Well that makes sense, if I'm going to be attacked all night long, there may as well be wild animals involved too.  ::lol::  then I wake for the last time. 

The whole zombie thing, was three to four hours long.

I had a ton  more recall in my nap. way too much to write.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Zombies Zombies and more Zombies



Wow, is that normal to re-enter the  same dream that many times? Wish I had dreams that long and exciting haha, mine are always short and mundane usually about my old high school or friends or something of that nature.

----------


## Caradon

> Wow, is that normal to re-enter the  same dream that many times? Wish I had dreams that long and exciting haha, mine are always short and mundane usually about my old high school or friends or something of that nature.



Hi kamikazi. :smiley:  I just noticed your post. Thanks for reading.

 Well, when I was younger I would have dreams continue throughout the entire night a lot more often than I do now. But It still happens now and then. I think it just depends on the intensity of the dream. It's always the really crazy adventure dreams that end up continuing like that.

I get plenty of boring dreams too. But sometimes I get some pretty off the wall shit. There are some pretty crazy dreams in this journal.  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

WILD attempts 
Sunday/February/1/2009

There were several Sunday night, but this one stands out. I don't remember the others very well.

A door appears in my mind. I know that the dream world exists on the other side. I reach for the door and pull it open. It swings inward. But as it's opening it slowly begins to disintegrate into nothing. As it comes completely open and I try to step through, the dream fades to black.

Monday/February/2/2009

I have a hard time clearing my mind, it's not working well. So on a whim I decide to visualize that I'm holding my power ball ticket in my hand and looking at it. This begins to work, I can feel my body becoming more and more relaxed. I begin to lose Lucidity, but there is suddenly a lot of people around me. I'm standing in a corridor holding up my power ball ticket. There are people moving all around me.
I begin to become Lucid here. I think, wait a minute. All these people are a dreamsign I know I'm all alone. I become fully Lucid and the dream fades to black.
But I slide right back into it still completely Lucid. I'm back in the same spot.( This is actually a scene from a really stupid horror movie I watched the other day. Boogieman 3) The corridor I'm standing in is from a collage dormitory. There is a kid in a red shirt moving around in front of me. And there is a shadow off to the side. The shadow is an evil entity, and it's creeping closer towards me. I think about all the weird things I hear about other peoples WILDing. Like old hag and what not.
I know this isn't anything like that though. It's just a movie influenced dream scene.
The shadow stretches as it reaches out for me. I'm not afraid at all, only fascinated.

I think I fade in and out of the scene a couple of times. And the shadow creature is  there each time, creeping up on me.

After that I give up and roll over. It's getting late and I just want to fall asleep. I tried some early morning ones, but kept falling asleep too fast.

----------


## DreamQueen

Hey how come you have two lucid dream journals?

Also, that's a bummer about the nose RC failing. Man, that's the _only_ test I can rely on now because my dreams have become so vivid and realistic. If it ever fails me I won't stand a chance of becoming lucid  ::?:  Could you just not breathe at all like in RL?

----------


## Caradon

> Hey how come you have two lucid dream journals?
> 
> Also, that's a bummer about the nose RC failing. Man, that's the _only_ test I can rely on now because my dreams have become so vivid and realistic. If it ever fails me I won't stand a chance of becoming lucid  Could you just not breathe at all like in RL?



I know, my dreams are the same way. They are actually way more vivid and realistic than real life.

Actually despite, the name of this journal. This is my everything journal. when I first joined the site I intended to just post my Lucids. But I started posting all of my dreams here. Once it started to get too deep, I decide to make another thread to put all my Lucids in so that I could find them easier. I was thinking about asking a mod to change the name of this one to just plain Caradon's Journal. I just have not done it yet. I explained it in my intrduction of my Lucid dream journal.

Yes that sucked when the nose RC started to fail on me. It really messed me up. I was getting Lucid nearly every night before that happened. It really threw me off. I have not fully recovered yet. I got so upset that I stopped putting a lot of work into it for a while. 

 I only believe the nose RC about half the time anyway. It's good to have back up RC's to double make sure. I have had a  lot of success with pushing my finger through my hand. And I have been trying to use my watch more often too. Also, I've been focusing more on using my awareness to get me Lucid as well. Like I used to. I Lucid Dreamed for a lot of years with out using any RC's at all. I didn't like them, until I found out about the nose one. It's a great RC but it can be tricky sometimes.

----------


## Caradon

Bad night of insomnia last night.
 Did not get much sleep at all.

Not much for WILDing I just got a few voices saying random words. And a couple of none Lucid dream entries.
I think I did  a little bit of WILDing into my nap,  but I can't remember it.

I did really well today with my awareness, though. I was able stay aware for almost every moment of my day. Even during most of the conversations I had with people. And when my mind did wander I was able to remember to follow my own thoughts backwards to see if there was anything dream like about anything I was thinking about.

As a result of my intense focus I was able to recall some nap dreams. which I have not been able to do for a while. If I can maintain the kind of focus I had today, I should be able to get a lot of countable Lucids going again.

----------


## DreamQueen

Man I'm so gutted to hear that about the nose RC. My biggest fear has been that it will somehow fail me one night. I figured it was simply impossible for the brain to simulate not being able to breathe in a dream. Guess I was wrong  :Sad:  What a bugger. I'm madly working on back-up RCs because my dreams are just so realistic that if I don't have a decent back up test I won't stand a snowball's chance in hell of becoming lucid. Currently when I become lucid through DILD it is the most massive surprise to me to find I can breathe.

I know even the finger through palm test won't work for me. My brain is just way too good at simulation. It's going to be so hard to find a fail-safe test. Can you let me know if you ever find a RC that is as good as the nose pinch check? I tested a few last time I got lucid but nothing really stood out. I have a few more ideas to test next time I'm lucid though.

Will keep my journal updated and PM you if I have any luck  :smiley:

----------


## John11

If it makes you feel any better, the nose RC hasn't failed me since I made my post here before.  It seems to be the only one that works for me anymore too.

----------


## Caradon

> Man I'm so gutted to hear that about the nose RC. My biggest fear has been that it will somehow fail me one night. I figured it was simply impossible for the brain to simulate not being able to breathe in a dream. Guess I was wrong  What a bugger. I'm madly working on back-up RCs because my dreams are just so realistic that if I don't have a decent back up test I won't stand a snowball's chance in hell of becoming lucid. Currently when I become lucid through DILD it is the most massive surprise to me to find I can breathe.
> 
> I know even the finger through palm test won't work for me. My brain is just way too good at simulation. It's going to be so hard to find a fail-safe test. Can you let me know if you ever find a RC that is as good as the nose pinch check? I tested a few last time I got lucid but nothing really stood out. I have a few more ideas to test next time I'm lucid though.
> 
> Will keep my journal updated and PM you if I have any luck



I don't think you have to worry about it too much. I think that only happened to me because of doing way too many RC's too quickly. Because like you say, my brain is also way to good at simulation.
 I was doing so many nose RC's that my Brain finally manged to perfectly imitate the same effect it had in real life. But that only happened in two dreams.

 Also, the next time you get Lucid I think you should try the finger through palm and see how it works. In my opinion the only reason it would ever fail is because of giving up too easy.(like I have done a couple of times.) Most times when I use it, I'm already pretty sure it's a dream and just want an extra confirmation. I never do that one when awake. What you have to do is push your finger into your hand, and keep the pressure on. It may not want to go in right away. But if you keep pushing real hard, and even twist a little if you have to. It will slowly start to sink in. The trick is to not give up. And it's pretty fun. In one of my most recent Lucids I pushed my entire arm through a wall the same way. It was cool. it's in my other journal.

The Watch RC has worked both times I actually remembered to do it in a dream. The hard part for me is just remembering it. It was pretty fascinating.  Every time I looked away and looked back the numbers changed. Another thing I've done a lot, is to jump into the air and see if I can catch myself in the air with my mind, Using TK. You shouldn't try to convince yourself that you will never get Lucid without the RC. Because no matter how realistic dreams can be. You can still do it even with no RC's at all. Many of my most recent Lucids have been spontaneous ones, because of trying to focus more intently on my awareness.




> If it makes you feel any better, the nose RC hasn't failed me since I made my post here before. It seems to be the only one that works for me anymore too.



Hi John.  It's good to hear it's been working for you. It's been working for me too, for the most part. I've had a couple times recently when my real nose was stuffed up a little, Making it difficult. But I still got Lucid anyway. 

I see you got to hug Clairity. Congratulations. I'm jealous.  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

Well I didn't do quite as well today with staying aware. But I still did pretty good. considering how tired I was. Last night I just stayed up way too late and didn't get much more sleep than the night before. I got distracted and lost focus a few times during the day.

WILD attempts
Wednesday/February/4/2009

I didn't have much time to try WILDing on my back, so I just layed on my side and hoped to get something before I fell asleep. 

I see a scene from my work. And for a moment I'm not sure if I'm actually seeing it, or just visualizing it. But I'm somehow able to lock onto the image, and it gets very clear and solid. There is a little girl there now, standing right in front of me. I'm not sure where she came from. probably from off to my side, like most WILDing DC's do.
she is wearing a light colored dress. and she is holding a little brown teddy bear. I then get that feeling of three dimensional expansion. It's kind of hard to describe, but the scene really expands and I get a weird sucking sensation, like I'm getting pulled into it.
 Then the little girl turns her head, and looks in the direction of the dream that had just opened up. Then I slide back.

Into my nap
I was laying on my back, and my mind wasn't really cleared. I was thinking about how I need to get a new computer security soon, because mine is going to be expired soon. I was so tired that I started falling asleep anyway. My thoughts created a dream scene. I wasn't Lucid right away But I became Lucid pretty quick after entering it.

I was in a room and the security thing I was thinking about, became a book on a table.
I pick up the book and hold in in my hand. Just looking at it and turning it over for a minute before sliding back.

Then I turn over on my side and  still try and see if I can WILD.
I feel that expanding sensation again, and I suddenly find myself with a perspective of looking across the floor of the room, as if I was laying on my side on the floor.
The image startles me and wakes me up.

----------


## Caradon

I've been thinking about recording more none Lucids here again. Maybe not all of them in a lot of detail, because I need to make it fast. Maybe not every night, or every dream either. We'll see how it goes. And how my wrist holds up. It's kind of off and on.

Not much recall last night.

Walking Dog
I'm in a child hood neighborhood walking the dog.(An odd location for this dream to take place.) She gets off her leash and runs out into the street. I get scared she will get hit by a car. I call her to come back to me and she does.

Speeding cop
This is the only thing I remember from my nap. I was so tired that I fell asleep on my back, and stayed that way for four hours.

I'm not sure why, but I'm in the back seat of a police car. I know I wasn't arrested, or in trouble in any way. They were giving me a ride some place. I'm not even sure where, maybe taking me home. the cop gets on the highway, and there are slow drivers on the road in front of him. He gets annoyed that people are driving so slow,a nd switches lanes to pass. He doesn't just pass though, he floors it, and starts driving way fast. Pretty soon we are just flying down the highway so fast. Swerving between cars, just barely avoiding disaster. It was insane.

Scene shifts. I'm watching another cop on  foot. he has a hand held radio. He can see the racing cop car. He makes a comment on his crazy driving, and asks how he is supposed to keep up. The cop starts running really fast. He now has super human speed, and is jumping over many obstacles as he tries to make it to some location to meet the speeding cop car.

----------


## Caradon

Kind of a disappointing night. Not a lot of recall.

Tired

I have a false awakening. I get up, but I'm so tired. I sit down in a chair and close my eyes. I begin to get some weird HI. I'm actually beginning to WILD while sitting up. Unfortunately, I decide that I don't want to fall asleep like this, and get up. I walk into another room. and wake up.

Zombies at the door
this was actually a dream from my nap.

The first thing I remember is entering my old apartment building. I'm aware of some uncontrollable ability I have to cause any buried dead around me to come to life and rise from the earth. In the hall of the apartment there is quite a few people, doing various things. I don't remember exactly. I find my apartment door and unlock it. My apartment has a large glass sliding door, to a patio. Outside, I can see that the dead have begun to rise from the earth. They are being drawn to me. Gradually, one by one, they are making their way to my glass door. I think about opening the door to let them in, so I can kill them off before there gets to be too many of them. But I realize that there is already to many of them for me to handle.

So, I go back out into the hall and tell the other people in the building about the situation. And  let them know that I may need some help fighting zombies soon.
The people follow me back to my apartment to see what I'm talking about. Now there are tons of zombies packed up against the glass sliding door.  My dog is there now. She has her nose right up against the glass and is barking at the zombies. One zombie in particular catches my attention. It's that odd looking bald guy from the original The Hills Have Eyes movie. I have a brief discussion about this guy with a DC before waking.

My Guitar

I'm at some house. I don't remember where it is, or what I was previously doing. But I have my Guitar and amp set up. There is another guitar player there, and he is going on and on about how we are going to get a band going. I find this kind of humorous, because it's the same old, same old talk. I've heard it all before, over and over again. and I don't really care. I notice that this person has taken my guitar off it's stand and put it in the case. I kind of freak out, because I don't want anybody touching my precious,  and expensive, Jackson. I take it out of the case, and I see what looks like scratches all over it. But on closer examination, I see that they are just dirt smudges.
I try to wipe it clean before plugging into my amp. But as I get ready to play it,  I realize that it has several broken strings. I work at trying to put some new strings on it, but I am having difficulty. The strings are too short to reach all the way across the fret board, from the bridge to the keys.

McDonald's

I'm at McDonald's ordering some burgers. I order them without cheese. Then get confused, because I want cheese. I have to have cheese on my burgers.  There is something that I don't want on them, but I can't think of what it is now. I give up trying to figure it out, and just get my burgers with everything. I sit down at a table. At a table near by is a group of people. For some reason they are angry with me. One guy approaches me and asks why I disrespected them. I apologizes and tell him that it wasn't intentional. he then seems to accept my apology, and invites me to smoke some pot and cigarettes with them. I tell him that I quit smoking, but I will have one occasionally. So I take one of the cigarettes.

Some WILDing stuff
Early this morning I had some brief HI, of the random doorway into the dreamworld appearing in my mind again. The door appeared twice in a row.

And WILDing into my nap there was a lot of Lucid HI of images from the Friday The 13th movie, I saw today. I was having a hard time falling asleep because I kept thinking about the movie. I had  a short little none Lucid dream entry. It was night. there were a lot of cars parked around large fire. People were partying. Jason has a bow and arrow, and fires an arrow at one of the cars. When the arrow hits, the car explodes and flys high into the air. then crashes back to the ground.

----------


## Caradon

Mud bog creature
Partial Lucidity

I don't remember the first part very well, but it started with collecting some long cut tree branches. The branches were kind of hanging loose off the tree,a nd I was pulling them down and piling them up.

Now, some of the land around me has turned onto this muddy bog. I'm standing on this thin strip of mushy land, that's surrounded by dark muddy water. I start to think about the strip of land I'm standing on, turning to mud, and sucking me in. I take a few steps to reach a little more solid ground. But the land does turn to mud and I sink to in to my knees. I have partial Lucidity here, because I'm aware that my thoughts had just made this happen. 

I make it to more solid ground. My brother is there, and I tell him about how my thoughts turned the ground to mud. He goes to check out what I mean.
He falls into the water and disappears below the surface. I lay down on the edge of the water, and reach in with my arm. I fish around for him until my hand grabs onto him, then I pull him out. 

Now, there is no land at all, and I'm trying to swim in dark muddy water. I see this huge aquatic dinosaur looking creature break the surface. Diving through the water like a whale. I'm Surprised to see, that on it's back is a saddle. I'm aware that I have somehow created this saddle on this creature. I somehow manage to climb onto the creature and get on the saddle, and start to ride the creature away. and I wake up.


Siege of the desert fortress
Telekinesis dreamsign recognized

I'm watching like a movie, a scene like a cross between Dune and Star Wars. 
There is an invading army laying siege to this fortress, in a desert location. There are flying ships with flat tops carrying soldiers. There are also troops on the ground. I remember the commander of the invading force, talking about something that had to do with the plans of his superiors. But I don't remember the exact words.

The gates of the fortress open, and out marches a group of defenders. they are wearing some outrageous looking bright red armor. In the blink of an eye, one of these red armored defenders appears on one of the flat topped ships. he moved so fast, it was almost as if he teleported. He then proceeds to take out every soldier on the ship withing a matter of seconds. His speed and fighting skill are super human.

Scene shifts.

I'm now in a room with several beds. I'm on one of the beds, and there is a girl in one of the beds near by. I'm not sure exactly what was going on here, but there were other people in the room too. like doctors, or scientists, or something. There are tables with food on them. I see a box of cookies on a table that I can not reach. I hold out my hand, and pretend like I'm using the force. I reach out with my mind, and try to use telekinesis, like I would in a dream. With much straining, I am able to levitate the box of cookies off the table, making it hover in the air. 

Surprised, I lose concentration and the cookies drop back to the table. " Oh my god! did you see that?" I say to the nearby girl. She saw what I did, and is surprised too. I now try something a little more ambitious. I concentrate as hard a s I can. With much hard work, I am able to levitate the girl about a foot above the bed, and hold her there for a few moments. Then set her back down.  I see a plate of chicken on a table. I use TK to lift a chicken leg into the air, and pull it to me. I grab it and take a bite out of it.
" This is so cool!" I say." I will never have to get up to get anything ever again!"

I'm aware that this is a dream skill. And I think it's so cool that I can now do it for real. But I decide I had better do an RC to check, just in case. I pinch my nose and it doesn't feel right. It feels like I may be able to breath through it. Thinking it may be a dream after all. I'm disappointed, and quickly let go before I can prove it's not real. I don't want this to be a dream. That's the last thing I remember before waking up.

Skiing on feet

I'm walking down the road near my house. There is a high hill covered in snow. I can see ski tracks on it. it's really not all the high for skiing, but somebody was doing it anyway. I see some kids sledding down it, and sliding down, and out into the road. 
At some point I step out into the road. The road is covered with ice. I start running, then do a little jump, land on my feet and, start skiing. The road gets steeper, and steeper. I catch a little bit of air, and fly several feet before landing, and continuing my descent down the icy road. This is so fun, I need no skis nor skates. I make it to the bottom and circle around, continuing to ski/skate. I jump over a of mound of snow trying to make my way back to the top and do it again. I wake.

Later, there was also a dream where I was on a moto cross track with my dirt bike.
There were these big jumps I was getting ready to take. But never did before waking up. Lots of opportunities for Lucidity last night. There were more dreams that I didn't recall quite as well. Not much for WILDing. There was some none Lucid dream entry with a tiger involved. It didn't attack. It lay down in the grass and started purring.

----------


## Caradon

I recorded a fun dream from last night. But I hit my Firefox spell checker by mistake. which for some odd reason will not work in Either of my DV journals. 

(So f***ing annoying!)

It will work on every other thread. The post got really messed up. I was stuck with a bunch of red and green words, and I didn't feel like trying to fix it. So, I just canceled the post.

----------


## Caradon

Not much recall yesterday. I blame being sick for that. But I'm feeling better today. It's time to start getting serious about dreaming again. A little bit better recall last night. But nothing real interesting.

Cabin
I'm at the cabin. The cabin is more like a farm, though, with lots of buildings. There are also lots of family members there. I can't remember who they all were, but I know my step brother was there. We were all living there, but we were packing up a big RV, our bus. Getting ready to move. There was a lot of packing and getting stuff together. I can't remember most of that very well. I remember finding a rifle. I don't know why, bur before leaving we wanted to play a joke on the fire department, and call in a fire before taking off. So I ended up calling them and saying the place was om fire. 

But before we can take off, I can hear sirens coming down the road.  a bunch of fire trucks pull up. Fire men jump out of there trucks, and they go running through all the buildings looking for a fire. They realize that there isn't any fire.  They question me, asking  Why I called them for no reason. I feel really bad and embarrassed about calling them. I tell them that I heard somebody yell fire, and thought there was one, so called. But the excuse seems pretty lame.

Work, Pie, and book store.
I'm at work. I don't remember much about this part. But some people were getting on my nerves. I remember leaving work, walking a cross a parking lot. And somehow ending up at a restaurant/bookstore. I'm sitting at a table eating A French silk pie. It tastes very good. The thing that stands out the most about it, is that it was very cold, like ice cream. But it was soft and delicious. Sometime after eating the pie, I end up talking to some woman that works at the book shop. 
She asks me if I can name all of the Necroscope books. I tell her the names of about the first five books, I couldn't remember more than that. There was also something about going to buy some cigarettes. 

Later, there was some more barely remembered work dreams.

----------


## Caradon

Recall is much improving. But still not remembering in a way that's easily describable. Some really weird stuff last night too. Yesterday I was unable to record dreams, because of working a ridiculously long shift. 

Brief moment of Lucidity
I had a few cardboard boxes on the floor, and was trying to clean them up. I had one in my hand and was trying to unfold the bottom to flatten it out. I was having difficulty. Every time I would get one flap unfolded, it would end up back in it's original shape. I realize that this must be happening because I'm dreaming. I'm already pretty sure that I'm dreaming, but I decide to look at the floor and see if there is the same number of boxes as there was a moment ago. I'm expecting there to be more than there was. But as I look to the floor I wake up.

I know there was one other short moment of Lucidity as well, but I can't remember what happened now.

War of the lycans
I had a dream within a dream. I can't remember a lot of detail about the in dream, dream. But it had to do with these werewolf people from a parallel world. The people/creatures, looked all odd and colorful. Like from the Hell Boy movies. Their world had been taken over by some other type of beings. The lycans were forced out of their world, and into the world of humans. I remember an image of a gathering force of colorful lycans, getting ready for an invasion back into their world. Just then I wake up, but it's an FA. I'm in a large room, and I'm very moved by this dream I had just had.

On one side of this room I'm in, there is this small house looking thing. with an opening in the front. Sort of like a very large dog house. Inside is a large turtle creature, with a long green neck. I know that it is one of these lycans. In the FA, I think that what I had just dreamed, was real I guess. I sit down by the opening of this turtle house. and the turtle moves it's green head out by the opening. I have a long conversation  with this turtle. Telling it all about the dream I had just had, and about how moved I was by the lycans story.

I eventually go back to a room, that is my bedroom. I'm determined to help these lycans in their war. I'm filled with energy, and agility. I begin practicing moves running around the room balancing on things, and doing back flips off furniture. I do back flips off the end of the bed, and land perfectly on the dresser. I do this one stunt several times. I'm thinking that I may want one of the lycans to bite me, so that I can become one of them.

There is a large window. And outside, I see some people from a movie I watched last night. But then somehow they end up in the room with me. There is some showing off, doing tricks, and conversing, before I wake up.

That's all I feel like trying to describe from last night at the moment.

----------


## Caradon

Partial Lucidity
I'm driving my car. I have some bags of garbage, and I'm looking for a dumpster to throw them in. I find one, get rid of the trash, and get back into the car. I try to put the car back into drive, but there is something wrong with the shifter. It's all loose, and it won't switch the gears when I move it. I realize the shifter is stripped out or something. I struggle with it for some time, and eventually manage to get the car back into drive, and drive off.

Next thing I remember, I'm in what looks like a fast food restaurant. There is this weird music machine on the wall. The machine is designed to look like somebodies face. I see this nerdy looking guy enter the restaurant. He has this strange contraption attached to his head. It looks like some kind of multi use tool. I notice that the nerd guy is the person that the music machine is made to look like. 

Now, I become the nerd guy, and I'm walking up to the music machine. I start changing the machine. Just with my own thoughts. I hold both my hands up near it, and I mentally force it to change shape, and become something else. I feel like a sculptor.
I alter the machine until it has these spinning fan blades. And even as the blades are whirling, I am able to force them to change their shape until they look the way I want them too. 

I now remember that I also know how to use TK. I rip a chuck of white plastic off the machine with my hand. I throw it into the air, and it's sent flying across the room by the wind created by the fan blades. The chuck of plastic hits the wall on the far side of the room, and I use TK to pull the plastic piece back to my hand, against the force of the wind. I do this several times before waking up.  

For a moment after waking, I thought I had just had a Lucid. But I don't think I actually was. At least not completely.


Roller Blading at the park
I'm at the nature preserve near my house. It looks just like the actual place. I'm roller blading on the paved trails. I had just come down a hill and am now on a flat part of the trail. There are some other roller bladers ahead of me, that had just came from a side trail. I can't slow down, and I run into them. They a knocked aside as I pass them. once past them I am able to slow down. I apologize for running into them. Then I skate with them down the trail a ways. They want to turn left down another trail that has lots of curvy hills. (Still just like the real park.)  I tell them that I will go with them. the man says. " Most people don't like to skate down those hills." I tell him that going down doesn't bother me. I just don't like going up. 

We make it to the top of the first hill. But now, the hill is no longer a park trail. We are now at the top of the first hill of a roller coaster track! The track curves down very steeply, and their is a huge jump set in the middle of the track. I see the place where you are supposed to land, a long ways off. I have a false memory here. I remember riding my dirt bike here, and going off that jump with my dirt bike. I tell the people stories about when I went riding here before.

I wake up before I ever get to take the jump with my roller blades. Too bad, almost guaranteed Lucidity there.


Giant spiders and cooking
I'm in my house. There are two big black spiders about the size of basket balls crawling around on the floor. I'm trying to kill them by stomping on them. But, being so big, I know they will have a lot of guts. I'm grossed out by the idea of their guts splattering when I stomp on them. So, I keep half heartedly stepping on them, hoping to kill them with out completely squashing them. It's not working very well, but I eventually manage to kill them by stomping their heads off.

Next thing I know, I'm at S's apartment from work. I don't remember driving there. but in the dream, I know that I did. She is hurriedly moving around the kitchen making breakfast. I tell her all about the giant spiders I had in my house. While telling her about it, I decide to help her out, and start cooking the eggs. I scramble a bunch of eggs up and pour them into the pan.  As they cook, I am stirring them with a rubber spatula. I keep spilling the eggs over the side of the pan by mistake. I keep think, that I'm wasting the eggs, but every time, there are magically more eggs in the pan. I know this is odd, but I don't think to RC. The egg cooking, and talking with S goes on for a while before I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Not very good recall last night. Probably because I didn't take a nap during the day. I just remember one dream really well. The rest is just a bunch of undecipherable fragments.

Paranormal investigators
WTF?

I'm living in an apartment that is not like anyplace that I ever lived for real. Two women come to the door, and I let them in. They are both female, very nice looking. One blond, one brunette. They tell me that they are Paranormal investigators, and have come to investigate activity in the building. They have a bunch of  electronic equipment, and go into the kitchen, setting up.

While they are doing their thing in the kitchen, I make a phone call to an old friend I have not talked to in a long, long, time. Chris. Not much is said, and there is a moment of uncomfortable silence. I then say, "well, I'm going to bed. I just thought I would call and say what's up? first." I hang up and go into the other room. I decide to take a shower before going to sleep. The shower is actually in the bedroom. The shower head comes out of the wall above the bed, and there is no shower curtain. 

I get naked and step up on to the bed, turning the water on. Just then I notice that the door isn't quite closed. I reach over and try to close it. I can reach it from the shower bed. But when I close it, it keeps popping open. 

Just then the brunette comes by the door. She starts to help with getting the door closed. But suddenly the door is wide open, and I'm standing there naked in front of her. I try to cover myself with my hands. She giggles at my attempts to cover myself up. Feeling stupid, I decide that if she doesn't care, I really don't either. So I quit trying to cover myself. 

The girl comes into the room. She is walking around doing I don't know what. But I decide to just continue with my shower. But now, I can't find the soap. Oh, there it is. On the counter on the far side of the room. I jump down from the bed and walk across the room. Right past the girl, and get the soap. I get back into the shower, and start lathering myself up.

 The girl leaves the room. After a few moments she comes back. She has this open jar of something in her hand. She tells me that the jar holds some type of lotion that will protect me from paranormal entities. She gets onto the shower bed with me. I'm already all wet and soapy, and she starts smearing this lotion on my body. Spontaneously, I reach out and wrap her in a big hug. I don't remember what she was wearing. but I know it wasn't much, because she is mostly skin. When I pull her up against me, I get her all slippery and soapy as well. The feel of her slippery body against mine, was very realistic. She doesn't seem to mind that I grabbed her, she smiles at me. I let go of her for a moment, then wake.

----------


## Caradon

Not the best recall again last night. Very little sleep though. I did get Lucid for a short time, but I'm not counting it because of it being an over all badly recalled dream. Took to  long of a nap today, probably won't sleep much tonight either. Probably won't get more than three to four hours for the next couple nights.

Barely recalled dream
with some Lucidity

a lot of it is actually pretty clear in my mind, I just can't put the events together very well.

I'm walking through the woods with a dog.( Not my real dog.) It looks like a German Shepperd. Or maybe it could have even been a wolf, I'm not sure.  The dog is not on a leash, and I think it's cool how it stays with me, not running off to far.

At some point I see what looks like a a deer on the trail. But when I get a closer look I realize it's actually goat. The goat comes walking towards me and I think that it will attack. So I start shouting at it, trying to scare it away. 

At some point here I become Lucid, Spontaneously. I clearly remember the point in which I realize I'm dreaming. I float up, just above some green bushes. I float along for a short time, completely surrounded by green forest. Saying,"this is a dream." over and over.

That's all I remember about that. Not sure what happened exactly, but I know I lose Lucidity. The next thing I remember, is that  a mountain lion came out of the woods. The dog, the goat, and the mountain lion, all attack each other. I see them laying all beat up and bloody on the ground in a heap. I remember trying to pull them away from each other.

*Some brief descriptions of some other dreams.*

About to explore some caves. I'm surprised to see a dragon watching me from inside the cave entrance. I'm afraid for a moment, but the dragon turns out to be friendly. The dragon transforms into a person, and takes me on a tour to a truly amazing underground city.
I clearly remember the strong feeling of fascination and wonder I had, with everything that I saw. But most of it is gone, except for a few images. 

There was some stuff about an odd train crossing.


Had some OK recall in my nap.

Had one dream that was just to weird to even try to describe.

Had a dream about being trapped in a large building with a group of people. A giant Anaconda type snake was after us. hard to put this one together in a story line.
But a few people ended up being swallowed whole.

----------


## Caradon

Less than three hours of sleep.
No nap today.

Road rage
I'm driving  down a road when I realize that I had missed my turn. I slow down a little trying to figure out how to get off this road and get back on track. I feel an impact. Some woman driving behind me, got annoyed that I was driving slow, and rammed me. (Something I often feel like doing to overly slow drivers.) 

I get pissed off that she ran into me, and I run her off the road. I get out of my car to confront her, but I come face to face with a very large dog. It's the womans dog, and it's growling, about to attack me. The woman is sitting in her car, just on the other side of the dog. She has the door open. I tell her that I just want to talk to her, and explain why I slowed down on the first place. So she calls off her dog. I get into her car and talk with her. we are all friendly now.

Magical stuffed animal shop
Almost Lucid

I'm in a store, not sure what kind. I'm following an isle. The isle gets narrower as I go, and it turns around corners. I hear somebody say something like."You shouldn't go that way."  "This is exactly the way I should be going." I say, as I continue. I have this magical feeling now. It's hard to describe. It's like the feeling I have when Lucid, and exploring some very fascinating place. The store isle, has become some strange labyrinth, And I find some hatch in the floor. 

The hatch opens downward, and there is a very short wooden stare case leading to a room below. It's like one of those attic stair cases that pull down from the ceiling.
As I begin to descend the stairs, I think, this is just like a dream. And for a moment, I'm just about Lucid. But I then get caught up in descending to the room below, and  forget about it. The steps don't go to the floor. They end while I'm still close to the ceiling. I hang and drop to the floor below.

I"m now in some kind of secret shop. With rows, and rows of stuffed animals. (I'm calling this place magical  because of the way it feels to be there.) I'm immediately greeted by a very friendly man, who is happy to see me. He tells me about all the stuffed animals they have. And he tells me about some special giant teddy bear that he thinks I would be interested in. I am. I'm very fascinated by all of these stuffed animals. There is just something about them. 

I find a smaller teddy bear and pick it up. I feel very attached to this one for some reason. I think about it, and realize that I'm a bit old for teddy bears. But I decide that I don't care. I carry it with me as I go looking for this special giant one the man mentioned. I see some larger stuffed animals as I'm looking. I'm thinking that I probably don't want a really big one because it will take up too much space in my house. I wake up while still looking around the place.

Dirt bike
There was some weird stuff I don't remember well, about talking to some man. The man gives me some gas and oil for my dirt bike. The oil is like those little bottles you get for mixing chainsaw gas. I pour the oil into a jug of gas, and mix it up really well.
I pour the gas into the bike. I climb on and kick start it. It starts right away.(Surpising.) I hit the throttle, and take off. Thrilled by the power of the bike, and  happy to be on it again. I pick up a little speed, then put out my left foot and lean hard into a turn. I Wake in the middle of the turn.

There was some work dream too, that I can't remember too well at all. I was on break and wandering around talking to people.( I don't ever actually take breaks.)

----------


## Caradon

Was unable to record dreams yesterday.
Seven hours of sleep last night.
No nap today.

Vivid recall all night. Even after only 20 minutes of sleeping I woke up from vivid dreams. The rebound from three nights of little sleep must have really kicked in. Also, I have started getting the nose pinch HI again. That's a good sign. Won't be able to record everything. this is the most interesting dream of the night.

Prison
I recently watched a show about prisons on Discovery.

I'm in prison for some crime I don't remember. I remember feeling like my prison term would be fairly short, though. I'm on one of the higher levels, when one of the other inmates suddenly goes nuts, rushing at me, and attacking. I grab the guy, lifting him off the ground, and throw him over the railing. He falls a long way before hitting the concrete floor below. He lays there unmoving, in a widening pool of blood. Now I'm really in a lot of trouble. I think to myself. But at least the rest of the inmates will think twice about messing with me.

I'm taken to another room by the authorities.  They have video cameras set up, and I'm thinking that they want to get a video confession of the murder from me. Then out of the blue an officer says to me." Medical results are showing that you have Aids. Can you tell us how you contracted this. " I don't know" I say, " Maybe somebody spit on me.(On the show I watched, it said that Aids really  spreads in prison. And some inmates with Aids, will spit on other people to try and infect them with it.) 

I'm actually a little relieved to hear I have it now. Because after killing the other inmate, I know I will have to spend a long long time in this prison. I would rather be dead than spend my life here. Though, I don't know how long it will take to kill me.

I remember leaving the room, and walking down a stair well. there is loud machinery running.  It is always running, and always very loud. My time here is going to be hell indeed. There is a small window on the side of the wall. it's open, and I'm able to put
my face outside a little ways.  There is a refreshing cool breeze. I can see over the surrounding guard wall, to rolling hills in the distance. And for a moment I mourn the freedom that I will never see again. Then wake.

I used to have terrifying dreams about being locked up all the time. Normally I manage to escape somehow. This one wasn't as scary as they usually are. But it still had an intense feel to it.

Cookie Monster
Have to post this one because of how comical it was.

I'm in a very beautiful golf course. I'm so relaxed. I'm sitting on a bench near one of the water traps. It's big, like a small lake. I can see a bird, with a long white neck out on the water. Randomly, this large blue creature begins to rise from the lake. It looks like Grimace, from McDonald's. Though, I believe it to be the cookie monster. There is a box of cookies near by. I grab them and run, not wanting the cookie monster to get them. The cookie monster chases me all across the golf course. This isn't scary, I think it's a big joke, keeping the cookies from the cookie monster. I eventually stop, and tell him that I will give him just one cookie.  That's all I remember from that one. I have no idea where that one came from.

----------


## Caradon

8 hours of sleep with a 2 1/2 hour nap.
Because of no nap yesterday my recall wasn't very good for the first half of the night.  
8 dreams recalled, including fragments. Nearly Lucid a couple of times.
I missed my best dreamsign.  :Sad:  Just goes to show how far I let things slip.
Not worried, though, I'm on track now, the Lucids will come.



Dirt biking
Best dreamsign missed

I'm on my dirt bike. There is a deep trench cut into the side of a steep mountain type slope. At the bottom of the trench are many ruts, cut out by other dirt bikers. I'm racing down this trench at a fast pace. My front tire hits something that knocks me out of control. (probably hit a rut in an awkward way.) I go flying up the right, inside wall of the trench, and I catch some big air coming out of it. But it's an awkward jump. The bike is out of control in the air, nose diving badly. I hit the throttle in an attempt to bring the front end level. (Called a panic rev.) It works, the front end comes up.
And I'm now lined up perfectly for a nice landing, on the slope of the mountain.

I land smoothly, on a smooth wide dirt tack. I can see a large jump some distance ahead. It's like I'm racing down a dirt version of one of those Olympic ski jumps.
I punch the throttle, trying to get as much speed as I can. I accelerate faster, and faster. Until I hit the jump. I catch so much air, that I'm flying through the sky. Totally thrilled, I pull back on the handle bars, doing a complete back flip. After the back flip, I still have plenty of air time, so I do a tail whip too. In the middle of the tail whip my perspective shifts,  So that I'm watching myself. I land the bike, and think I should have gotten Lucid from that. 

Haunting

I'm in the upstairs of a home. There is an unknown man and woman with me. We are going to move in to this place, and are just checking it out. It's very cozy, with a free standing  fireplace in the center of the room. We are discussing the pleasant uses of this room. We get up to leave. Though, for some reason I know this place is haunted.
As we leave the room, I start talking shit about the ghost that dwells in this place. 
The door to the room suddenly slams hard, trying to hit me. Out in the hall, near the stairs. I feel a strong invisible force pushing me hard, trying to knock me down the steps. I push back as hard as I can, forcing it down the hall. I'm not afraid of this ghost at all. Out loud, I tell it that I was just joking, and that it is more than welcome to stay in the house with us. After that the activity ceases. Next thing I remember is that I'm in another room of the house. There is a picture of a little boy on a wall. I know that the boy is the one that haunts the place. Somebody has put the picture there to put a face on the invisible presence. There are people in the room, and candles lit. They are trying to communicate with the boy.


Dentist
I had a dentist appointment today, and one of my later dreams was of getting up and getting ready to go there.

I have an FA. I get up and start getting ready. There is a bunch of stuff about me doing stuff around the house. There is a knock at the door. It's my ride. My ride to the dentist happens to be a bus full of people. They are all hanging around on the front of the porch waiting for me. I go out there and talk to the driver. "Why are you here so early"? I ask. " There is a couple of hours before I have to go."  " Oh, it's OK."  He says.  " We wanted to get here early just to hang out for a while."  The entire time I'm outside
I have this weird feeling. It's like I'm really tired, but more like I'm drugged or something. I feel really heavy, and my vision is all distorted. (This happened in a couple of dreams  last night.) 

I go back into the house. Once in the house I feel normal again. I suddenly realize that the reason I felt so odd outside, is because I was in a dreaming. Only I don't realize I'm still dreaming no, in the house. There is a lot more doing stuff around the house before I end up at the dentist. I don't remember going there, I'm just suddenly there. I'm kicked back in the chair, there are three women dentist getting ready to work on me. One of them has a long syringe, getting ready to inject me with something. I'm listening to them talk about problems with my teeth that need to be fixed. (There were no problems by the way. Another year with no cavities. Yay!) 
Thankfully I wake up before they start doing any work on me. That could have been odd. 

There was one other time I almost became Lucid because of the weird tired drugged feeling as well.

 That's all I feel like recording.

----------


## Caradon

Before going to sleep last night I checked out DV, and saw a disturbing video of a US soldier throwing a puppy off a cliff. I was so upset by it that I didn't get to sleep for a while. But on the bright side, I got Lucid.

Less than 3 hours of sleep, with a 2 hour nap. Three dreams recalled. 1 Lucid, and a Lucid fragment with The Cusp in my nap.



A Lucid Dream
Tuesday/March/24/ 2009
Lucid Dream # 9 of 2009
Video game transition to Lucidity
This one took place after hitting snooze a couple times in the morning.


I'm on my computer, and I download some video game. I begin playing it. I have this male character with a loose jacket. My character is in a museum, and the objective is to steal as many art pieces as I can, to use them for something in an upcoming level of the game. I make the character pick things up, and stuff them into some deep inside pockets of his jacket. I notice groups of security that are on to me. They begin chasing my character as I go about my work. Also, traps begin to be triggered. There are huge spinning blades and stuff flying out of walls at me. 

I make my character run around as fast as I can. Just barley, mostly by luck, avoiding getting hit by blades. My character now has this huge person sized mallet. I use it bash one of the security to the floor. Once he is down I keep bashing him, trying to see if his body will explode. It doesn't though, and I guess that blood and gore just isn't programmed into the game.

After that, I am now in the scene. I have become the character in the museum. I see a woman carrying a small child. Maybe one or two years old. I go up to her, and take the kid. I want to see if I can steal him, and what reaction it will cause in the game.
"Go ahead and keep him." The woman says. Then walks away. A little surprised and disappointed by the lack of reaction, I take the kid and run for the Exit. I'm hoping that maybe other people in the game will react. 

At some point here, I know I'm dreaming.
I'm not sure of exactly when the transition of thinking I'm in a game, and knowing it's a dream comes though. I run with the child, past a bunch of people standing in a line. It's like a check out line or something. I'm not getting any reaction from anyone but my sister, that I now see standing in line. " Isn't that a crime your committing"?  My sister asks. " It would be if this was real." I reply. "But none of this is real."  My sister turns to my mom and says. " He thinks he is dreaming."  "Oh, I don't think I'm dreaming." I say. "I know I'm dreaming."  I do a quick nose pinch to confirm it, and I can breath easy.

I suddenly believe that I have the power to point my finger at people and make them Lucid. ( I lose the kid at some point her.) I walk along the line of people, firsts pointing my finger at my mom, and say. " Get Lucid!"  "I'm getting there. But it's still a pretty low level she says."  I move on and point my finger at my sister and say." Get Lucid!" She just kind of stares at me, like I'm whacked. I move on to the next woman, who is just some random DC. "Get Lucid!" I command. " I already am" She calmly  Says.
I think that's pretty cool. She has been standing there Lucid the whole time. Alarm goes off.




In my nap I had some low level Lucidity at the end of some crazy adventure dream that I only remember a  little bit of. I was in some apocalyptic world. There were bad guys slaughtering people. I end up on a jet plane, fighting the pilot, who is one of the bad guys. The plane crashes into the ocean, and we are flying under water. Somebody sets off a bomb that was on the plane, from a remote location. I am now watching the dream. as the scene shifts to the surface of the water. Though I believe this to be The Cusps dream. I can hear The Cusp narrating, as if I'm reading his journal.  The Cusp is Lucid, and he stands up and walks across the surface of the water. There is plane wreckage everywhere, and bodies. He walks on water to one of the floating bodies. And begins talking to it. He knows it's not dead, because it's a DC that can not die.
I can't remember exactly what he says to it.

----------


## Caradon

Four hours of sleep. With a three hour nap. Seven dreams recalled, but a lot of it not very well. Realized I was dreaming one time, but woke up right away.

Evacuation
Brief moment of Lucidity

I'm in some town, and there is some kind of disaster happening. I'm not exactly sure what it was. I think maybe it was a flood. The town is evacuating, me included. Every one is getting into hot air balloons to float away to safety. I get into a balloon and start to float away. I'm having trouble getting the balloon to go very high. I'm just barely getting over the rooftops of houses. My balloon floats out over an ocean of water. 
There is something about the way the water looks that I find very inviting. I think that it would be so cool if this was a dream and I I could dive off into the water. And as I stare down at the water, I start to think that this is a dream. Lucidity is slow in coming.
But after a few moments of just staring at the water, I become fully aware that I'm dreaming. I barely have a chance to be happy about being Lucid, before I wake up.


Car wreck
this one was the most vividly recalled dream.

I'm driving my car, It's dark. It's suddenly pitch black, I can't see where I'm going at all. I realize that my headlights must have gone out on me. (I've had some real life problems with my headlight switch again.) I push on the headlight switch. The lights flicker on for a moment, then go dark again. I keep driving but I can't even tell if I'm staying on the road. It's so dark, it's as if I have my eyes closed. I think that some part of me was mildly aware that I was dreaming here. It was like I was WILDing and waiting for the scene to fade back in. 

I can see a little bit now, and I'm coming into one of those freeway tunnels. I notice that there are emergency vehicles just up ahead. Now I notice the wrecked cars all over. I try to slow down, but it's already to late. I swerve to the left side trying to avoid hitting cars and people. I lose control of my car, and slam into some cement pillars off to the side of the tunnel. the front of my car is caved in, but just stops short of crushing me inside. I get out of my car, a little pissed that my car is wrecked. but I'm mostly glad I didn't get crushed inside it. I start walking away from the car, then wake.

Thats all I'm going to have time for. But on an interesting note. There is this female DC with red hair that has been in my dreams three different times in the last couple of days. It's not someone I know. I've never had the same DC show up multiple times like that before. That I can remember anyway.

----------


## Caradon

Just a brief recap of the last couple of days. I don't have much time.

Friday night I only slept two hours. But what an awesome two hours of dreaming I had. It felt like it was all REM. And when I woke up, it felt like I had been sleeping a lot longer than two hours.  Some of the dreams I had were just amazing. At one point I was so blown away by the complexity, and intensity of the environment, That I recognized it as a dreamsign. I did a nose RC to check, But I didn't end up getting Lucid for some reason. I'm not sure exactly what happened. But I don't think the RC completely failed. I think It was just a case of me not doing it right, and then forgetting about it. Anyway, that dream was so fun that I honestly didn't even care. I woke up pretty excited and full of energy. And just happy that I came that close to Lucidity. I don't think it will be too much longer before I'm getting Lucid regularly again. 

 By the time I got home from work Saturday it was so late, and I was so exhausted. I laid down at 7:00 pm with the intention of just sleeping for an hour or two. But I just ended up passing out and sleeping until 3:00 am. Didn't have a lot of good recall in that period. I just remembered one dream really clearly, and a couple of fragments. Got a short nap in today, so I'm hoping for decent recall tonight. I get to sleep in tonight. I wasn't as focused on getting Lucid as I wanted to be today. I had a lot of distractions at work. I'll be happy just to get some more, good, fun, recall.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/March/29/2009
Lucid Dream # 10 of 2009
Random reality check induced Lucidity

Well, the RC wasn't completely random. I was dreaming about Lucid Dreaming. And since I had Lucid Dreaming on my mind, I did an RC. This one took place about six and a half hours into sleep. And sometime after two ten minute WBTB's

I'm in a place that is like a library. There are many rows of book shelves. And an open area with rows of tables. And even a service desk. Both M and V, A couple of women from my work ( quite a few years older than me) Are there. 
In the dream, I'm thinking of this place as more of a dreaming forum. Not really a library.

I'm talking with M, and she is telling me about how she has had 100 Lucid Dreams. "You have already had 100 Lucids this year?" I ask. " Wow, thats a lot."  "No not this year. That's how many I've had total." she says. "Oh." 
I tell her about the dry spell I've been in. And how I'm starting to get it back.

I then walk away. I'm not exactly sure what I was doing, but since I'm thinking about Lucid dreaming, I decide to do an RC. I pinch my nose, and can breath! "What!" I pinch my nose again, and can still breath. I'm a little confused. Because I know I'm not dreaming. And I don't understand how I can be breathing through a pinched nose, if I'm not in a dream. 

I decide I need to go show M that I can breath through a pinched nose, and see what she has to say about it. But On my way back to M, I remember that I should look at my watch. (thank goodness.) I look at my watch, and see some very small text written across the top. Where the date is supposed to be shown. That's not right. Now I suspect that I probably am dreaming.
I'm not sure what the text said. It was so small I couldn't make out the words. I look away and look back at it.

The numbers changed, and I now know for sure that I'm dreaming. Fascinated by my watch, I look away and look back several more times. every time I look at it there is something different displayed. from scrambled numbers and letters, to weird squiggly symbols. There is a  dark haired man standing near the service desk. I'm thinking of him as like an administrator of the forum. I walk up to him and tell him that this is a dream. He is not really paying much attention. He is trying to make a phone call, and he keeps hitting the hang up button like he is not getting a dial tone are something.

I give him a friendly smack on the shoulder and say." Do some reality checks man!" then walk away, not really caring if he figures it out. I make my way back to M. "M, this is a dream right now! Look at my watch!" I hold my arm up so that she can see it.
Now, there is no watch. Just some digital numbers floating above my wrist. " That is so weird!" M exclaims. " I know!" 

Just then, the man from the service desk comes running by, all excited. It seems, he has taken my advice, and done some RC's. He is now Lucid. Now it's time to celebrate being Lucid again.  I get all excited and start running around, jumping off things. I jump off something and fly around the room Superman style a little bit. Then I end up stopping in a spider-man style crouch on top of one of the bookshelves, near the ceiling. I survey the room. I see V standing near by. And I can see the man running around much like I just was. I notice that his eyes have turned blood red. I say to V. " Maybe that's why my eye has been all red like that. It must be Lucidity that causes it." V looks at me and says." now your eyes are glowing green, though. "Really!?" I say. I think it's pretty cool that I have green glowing eyes.

I then leap from my position, from on top of the book shelves. And land on some near by tables, jumping across them. I then begin having fun doing handsprings across the table tops until I wake.

----------


## Caradon

7 hours of sleep. No nap yesterday, or today. mainly because of staying up until 6:00 am, and sleeping until 1:00 Pm. Not the best thing to do, it really ruins a day off. Not the best recall last night, and nothing close to Lucidity.

Rescue
There is a man caught on something, I'm not sure what it was. But it was big, and heavy enough to keep him trapped, and held down. He is in water, and the water level is rising. There are a couple of other people besides me, working to try and free him before he is completely submerged, and drowns. The water level ends up rising over his head. I somehow mange to get him free just before it's too late.

Eye doctor
I go to the eye doctor and ask him if he thinks there is something serious going on with my eye. Or if it will be OK to just leave it heal on it's own. He takes a quick look, and tells me that I need to schedule surgery right away. He lists a chain of bad things that would happen if I ignore it, that would eventually cause me to lose my vision in that eye.

Animal attack
Don't remember it very well. I'm in the wilderness somewhere. There are dogs with me.
I'm attacked by a crazy fox that charges at me out of the woods. It leaps off the ground and bites into my arm. I struggle with it, pull it away, and throw the thing as far away from me as I can. Just then several deer charge out of the woods. They run right by me and keep on going. The fox gets up and chases the deer. And the dogs with me also chase the deer. I follow, and find the dogs, and the fox injured by something that attacked them. Something more vicious than a deer. I gather the dogs, and begin to go back. As I start to walk away, the fox barks at me like a dog would to get your attention. I look back and see that the fox has at least one broken leg, and is all bloody. It barked at me to ask for help. The fox does not want me to leave it here alone. I feel really bad for it now, and decide to help it.

Haunting
I'm in a haunted place. There is a baby in a high chair that can see ghosts. The baby is looking around, and giggling at people only it can see. The baby stares over the shoulder of a nearby woman. And it's eyes open wide in terror. What ever it sees now, is not friendly.

Construction
I'm standing on the side of a newly constructed road. A man gets into some type of road working vehicle and begins to drive away. For some reason I decide I want to race him. I start running along side, barely able to keep up.
There is more to it that I don't really understand well enough to describe.

Creek trail
I'm walking along a creek. The water is crystal clear, and there are beautiful rock formations under the water. There are fish that are jumping high out of the water, trying to catch food.

Just remembered another part. Possibly of the same dream, not sure. there is a man with a pet fish. He is carrying it around in his hands and petting it. It's a pretty big fish.

Sex dream
The last and best recalled dream of the night. Lately I've been occasionally watching this interesting sex show on HBO, called cat-house the series. It's about well, A real brothel. 

I'm at the cat-house, and one of the girls randomly takes my hand, and leads me into a room. It turns into a really long and fun sex dream. I can't seem to finish, but I'm right on the edge of orgasm the whole time. I keep going and going, It feels really good and realistic. I don't care how long it takes, It doesn't matter. I'll just keep going. I think I would have finished eventually, but I woke up before that happened.

----------


## Caradon

5 hours of sleep with a three hour nap. Crappy recall last night. Probably because of a combination of not having a nap yesterday, and having my mind too much on other things.

Fragment
I find some frozen burritos that I had forgotten out on the counter and now they are all  thawed out. Disgusted, I don't expect them top be too good now.

Nap fragment
I'm in a room sitting on the edge of a bed. I have this little square box in my hand. It looks much like a distortion pedal for an electric guitar. It has a bunch of small buttons on it. I start pushing the buttons, and they make musical notes, like a keyboard. I start jamming out this tune, and I'm really into it. My sister comes into the room and says. "Since your in such a groove, why don't you set up the Christmas tree. And be careful not to wreck any of the decorations. " Hell no!" I say. " I don't even like Christmas anymore. I don't care about any Christmas tree." I wake up and I'm about to take a note on this, when I slip into a dream that I'm taking a note on it. after a moment of writing I realize I'm just dreaming of taking the note, and startle myself awake. because I don't want to lose the dream. And take down the note for real.

There was more stuff in my nap I think I lost because I didn't get notes on it.

Little bit of WILD stuff
For the last week or so I've been half heartedly trying to WILD a little bit again.
I've had a  little none Lucid HI here and there. But last night I got a Little bit of Lucid HI, and in my nap too. 

#1 I begin to hear the voices of a group of women laughing with each other. Then slide out of it.

#2 I see a very odd looking black man. He walks up to me, crouches down, and stares right into my face, from a couple inches away. It startles me awake.

# 3 Nap: This was after I had been sleeping for a little while, and had woke up.
I lay there saying this is a dream over and over. I then start to see the image of myself holding a lemon in my hand. As I hold it, I turn it and examine it, as I continue to repeat, this is a dream.  As I do this, I think about how interesting  it is that I'm not really trying to visualize the lemon. The image is just easily coming to me on it's own.

----------


## Caradon

Less than three hours of sleep with lots of interruptions. About a two hour nap. Six short dreams recalled in less than three hours. Some vague moment of mild Lucidity that I can hardly remember.

Fragment
I'm at home. My step Dad is there. He is saying something to me about me not having an alarm clock, or any clock at all. (I do for real, but in the dream I didn't) I remember that it doesn't matter because I have my watch. I look at my watch and the time. I don't remember what it said, but I didn't notice anything abnormal about it. Then something wakes me up.

Flute
I'm in a room alone. But There are people in another room. I have a musical instrument. It looks like a combination of a flute, and a trumpet or something.( don't really know my wind instruments.) It plays like a flute, but it has a horn like end. I spend a lot of time blowing into the mouth piece, and putting my fingers over the holes in different positions, trying to get some kind of sound. But for a long time I can't get it to make any musical notes. I keep adjusting the way I do it, until it finally starts to work. It works well, and I'm making good music with it now. Some people enter the room, and are impressed At how well I can play an instrument I never played before.


The fish
I'm in an indoor place, I'm not sure where. There is this indoor pond near by me. There is a leather jacket laying on the ground near the pond. There is a little fish that is glowing with a soft blue light. It is on the leather jacket, and swimming through the folds of the leather. There is something special, or magical about this fish. After some time of watching it swim through the jacket, I reach down to scoop it up. It takes me a little bit, but I eventually scoop it into the palm of my hand. I carry it over to the pond,a nd set it in the water. There is a lot of fish swimming together in the water. There is something very fascinating about the way they are swimming around each other. It's very hypnotic, and I just watch them mesmerized until I wake up.

Back from the dead
I'm watching TV, and there is a guy on some kind of talk show. He is telling a story about how he was talking on a phone during a thunderstorm, and was struck by lightning through the phone. He claims to have died, and went to some other world.
He describes in detail the places he went, and the things he saw. And the things he learned while there. There is another group of people on this show. There goal is to debunk this man, and prove that he is making everything up. I'm not sure how, but they somehow prove that he is telling lies just to sell books and make money. 

Video machine
I have this odd video machine. It's a big black square box. I have it hooked up to my TV, It has this control, with all sorts of buttons and pads. This machine somehow makes all cable channels interactive. This dream was more than a fragment, but there was a lot of weird stuff going on that I don't know how to describe.

Work dream
I was at work, and everything that happened was a common work dream sign for me. (should have gotten Lucid.)  First off, I was in a hurry trying to my work done. I couldn't get anything done because everywhere I turned there was someone, or something in my way. I get extremely pissed off and start cussing at my boss about how I can't get anything done. The boss that I'm bitching at, I have not worked with in years. There is a new boss that comes along, The person knows nothing about my job, and is trying to tell me how to do my work. Which makes me even more angry. There is another person there that I have not worked with in years. I actually notice this. I think it is quite odd that the person is working there again, but I don't think to RC this time.  

 I have a very vague memory of a dream where I realized that something happened because it was a dream. But It was like, no wonder that happened... Because I'm dreaming. But then I just forgot about it and went on to something else that I don't remember.

I woke up with some recall in my nap, but I fell asleep before taking any notes and lost it.

----------


## Caradon

A couple of dreams from the last couple of days. I have not had time to record anything. But recall is still continuing to improve regardless. And I've been trying to work harder at my awareness stuff.



The escape

I'm in a cell. Some type of jail, I think. There are several people in the cell with me. There is  a pit in the center of the floor with a black grate over it. This is supposed to be used for people to piss in. One man walks up to the grate in the floor. He has several containers of colored powders. He begins pouring them into the pit. He then walks to the cell door, pulls it open, and walks out. I realize that he had just created some sort of chemical reaction to cause the cell door to unlock. 

The door closed behind the guy and I worry that it had locked again. I rush to it and pull it open. Luckily it's not locked. I run out into the hall, and the rest of the prisoners follow.  We come to some kind of lobby near the exit. It looks like a place that would be in a fancy hotel or something. There is a desk with three security guards sitting there.
I'm not sure what to do, but I just go past hoping that they won't realize that I'm one of the prisoners. 

I almost make it. But then one gets up and shouts, "stop!" The other guards get up too.  There is a lot of commotion. all the prisoners running around, and guards trying to stop them. There is a guard suddenly near me, and he pulls a gun on me. I knock it out of his hand. The gun goes flying, then skids across the floor. I run and dive for it, as does the guard. I barely manage to get the gun before the guard does. I point it at him, and he backs off. I make my way out of the building with the gun in hand.

I run for a little while, not sure which way to go. I stop and try to walk casual. to people come out of a building I just passed, and are walking behind me. They are plain clothed cops. I can hear them talking about the escape. They don't know that I'm one of the escapees. I'm holding the gun close in front of me, so that they can not see it. I feel like they are going to realize who I am at any moment, and try to grab me.
So instead of waiting for them to attack me, I turn and shoot them. First one, and then the other.  They scream, and hold a hand over their bullet wounds. I turn to run away.
But I realize that I have somehow been shot as well. There is a bloody mortal wound in my stomach. I stumble away, then lay down in the grass to die. I remember thinking it hurt a lot at the time, but it really didn't. I was just expecting that it should. I lay there for a moment before waking.



The race
Partial Lucidity

I'm driving a fancy red mustang through a lit up city at night. I'm in some kind of race where you have to beat the clock. There are no other racers present. I can hear a voice navigating. It's coming from a speaker our something, I don't know. I really have no idea where I am, or which way to go. I'm just following the directions of the voice.
The voice gives good directions, I can see everything it describes, and I make all the right turns. I have great control of this car, I'm an awesome racer. I eventually come to this suspension bridge, the finish is on the other side. I pull the steering wheel hard to the right, causing the car to spin seemingly out of control. I'm in control though, I'm just making a show of crossing the finish. There is a crowd of people watching from the sides.

I come to a stop, and everyone is cheering. 

Scene shifts, and I'm in an apartment building. the adoring crowed is there too. People are worshiping me, bringing me gifts. Like I'm some kind of hero. Somewhere around here, I become partially aware that I'm dreaming. I have that feeling where I know I can do anything because it's not real. I easily convince every one to get naked, and I do too. I'm getting to go walking through the city naked, but I wake before that happens.



Demonstration of Lucidity
Near fully Lucid, but not quite.

I'm in a car with another person.  We are pulling into the parking lot of an apartment building. We are meeting some people in an apartment, and I'm supposed to be having a talk with them about Lucid Dreaming. We ark and get out. The other person hurries inside the building, and is gone. The ground I'm standing on is icy, and I begin skating towards the building on my feet. I pick up a lot of speed. I decide it will be better to demonstrate what it's like being Lucid, rather than to explain it. There is a sidewalk near the side of the building.  There is a curb, and  a little bit of snow has drifted up against the curb. I make for the little curb drift as fast as I can, planning to use it as a jump. 

I hit it, and fly up and hit the side of the building. I kick off and land out in the parking lot. Thinking that the people I'm supposed to be meeting are watching out a window, I try again. I'm hoping to hit the little ramp and fly straight up into the sky, missing the building. I get up my speed again and hit the ramp. I hit the side of the building again, though. I kick off as hard as I can, and do a flip through the air. 
There is another building opposite. I land on the side of the wall, and stick there.
I stand there, on the side of the wall for a moment, showing them how easy it is to stick to walls in dreams. I then walk across the side of the apartment building, then jump off. There is a little bit more of this skating jumping and sticking to walls. 

But then the dream shifts, and I'm having a discussion with somebody about Lucid Dreaming. The discussion is about how to get over the frustration of dry spells.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/April/9/2009
Lucid Dream # 11 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized

This one took place around an hour and forty minutes into sleep. That was all I slept last night, and this was the only dream recalled in that period.

I'm at the cabin. R and my brother are there. we are getting ready to go get gas for the four wheelers. (I actually have only one there.)  There was some stuff that I don't remember very well. Then R and my brother had decided to take the four wheelers for a a little spin first. I watch as they come tearing out of the woods and around the cabin.(doesn't look much like the cabin area now.) R is following my brother, and rides over to an area where he has built this huge jump. I walk over there just in time to see my brother go flying off this jump.

The jump is like an almost vertical wall of dirt, only it's built like two ramps together. So that you catch air half way up the ramp, and either completely clear the top half, or briefly land on the top part, and jump off again. After seeing my brother go flying off the top part. I climb it on foot, and look down the other side. From the top looking down, it seems very high. Like hundreds of feet. I can see my brother riding below.

I get excited now, thinking I'm going to jump this. And when I do, I'll get Lucid. Only I'm going to do it on foot. I get down from the ramp and run around the property in a wide circle, getting up speed. Then run straight for the ramp. As I approach the ramp I get a little confused, wondering why I think I can make such I high jump without being hurt. But I shrug it off. I'm committed, and I somehow just know it will be alright. 

I run up the face of the ramp, and when I reach the end of the first part of the ramp. I leap off it as hard as I can. I'm just barely able to clear the top part of it, and I dive head first into open air. I have a very brief moment of fear, but then I'm Lucid. 

I fall a short way, then swoop upward into the air, flying. I put out both of my arms like a bird, and I feel as if I'm an eagle gliding on the wind. I circle the area rising higher and higher. "This is a dream." I repeat a couple of times. Just to be sure that I'm fully Lucid.  I can see R pointing up at me while shouting to my brother. But my brother isn't paying attention. I'm wearing a loose white shirt, and I can feel the wind flowing through it, making the material flap violently. But not uncomfortably so. I just continue to circle, riding the air currents, gaining altitude all the time. It was a beautiful moment. I eventually get so high, that  R and my brother are so tiny  I can hardly make them out any more. And I just glide until I wake.

----------


## Caradon

Had a really sucky week. No time to record any dreams. Though, been doing plenty of the mental awareness work. Been a little more motivated every day. 

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/April/12/2009
Lucid Dream # 12 of 2009
Tornado dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Lucidity

I normally probably wouldn't count a Lucid this short. But this one was significant to me for several reasons, so I'm going to count it. It took place about seven hours into sleep, and after one, ten minute WBTB. It's also the second tornado dream I had this week. 

Going to skip over some of the beginning.
I'm with my my nephew, and I decide to go with him for a bike ride. We are going to ride to the park preserve trails. By the time we get there, we are no longer on bikes. We are walking. As we near the park we walk along a lake that's on the left of us. I'm watching the waves roll across the surface of the water. It begins to rain, and I can see the rain drops hitting the water too. 

We are a ways from home, and I Think that it sucks that we are going to get caught in the rain now. It was nice when we left. I look to the sky, and I see some really low hanging clouds. I see one spot that is reaching a little lower than the rest, almost like a funnel. I look to my nephew and say,"If this was a dream those clouds would form into a tornado for sure." I'm pretty sure I do a quick nose RC here, but I don't get Lucid. It either failed or I didn't do it right again, I'm not sure.  

The cloud does begin to form into a thin tornado, and touches down. And not too far away is a larger thicker one. I'm not even sure if it's a tornado, because there is no rotation to it. It just looks like a wide pillar of white cloud reaching from the sky to the ground. But, in the distance I can see even another tornado, this one is spinning fast, and tearing across the land. I don't feel any kind of wind yet.

My nephew and I, look for a place to take shelter. I'm on the verge of Lucidity the entire time because I feel very aware and clear thinking, and I'm strangely unafraid.
I can remember the tornado dream I had earlier this week, and I'm comparing my experience now, with the dream I had then. 

We follow a road into the park preserve, there are some buildings, and picnic shelters. I can see lots of people around. I can see some woman getting blown away. She is sliding across the ground out of control. And there is lots of flying dust in the air. Yet, I don't feel the wind. But I think I'm about to. I find a place for us to hide. Kind of hard to describe it. It's just a narrow space between some buildings, almost completely surrounded by concrete. But one side is open. My nephew, some other woman, and I, hide in this spot. 

Through the open space, I can see a tornado spin by, the back track it's course. I do another nose RC, proud of myself for remembering to RC even in this dire situation.
This time I can breath through my nose. But it feels weird, like my nose is full of boogers and I'm just breathing because I can't get my nose completely closed.
For a moment I get distracted by the tornado again. I point out to my nephew, the life like nature of this tornado. It is moving back and forth right outside the opening of our shelter. It is like it knows we are there, and is checking us out. (In my previous tornado dream, a face formed on the tornado. It became a living creature that tried to reach into my shelter and suck me out.)

I remember this as I watch it become thiner and and thiner. Then dissipate altogether.
Again I do another nose RC, and can breath. But with the same difficulty as before. I do it a couple of times, but there is no way I can trust this RC.  I then remember to look at my watch. I look at it, and look away. "Wait a minute, did the numbers just change?" A bit excited now, pretty sure that I really am dreaming, I try it again. But now I'm having trouble seeing the numbers properly. I do the RC several times trying to get a for sure sign. My watch just doesn't look right. Then I finally get a bunch of squiggly scrambled symbols that I remember from the last dream I did this. 

OK, now I'm 99&#37; sure I'm dreaming. I just have a little bit of doubt. I decide to show my watch to my nephew to get his opinion. He has already left the shelter. I go to look for him. He is not far,  I show him my watch and ask him what he thinks. He laughs and says, " Your watch says Caradons gift!" (Uses my real name, though.) "What?"
I turn the watch back and look at it. My watch now looks like a red heart shaped Valentine. With white around the edges. There are three words on it, one just above the other. "Caradons gift shop." (real name again, though.) 

I look to my nephew and say, " Now there is no doubt at all!" I look at my watch again, and it still has that Valentine look to it. It seems so funny to me that I start laughing so fracking hard that I bend over double holding my stomach. My nephew starts laughing too. I laugh so hard that I wake myself up.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I like "The Escape".  Interesting description of how it felt to accept your death.  

And laughing so hard you wake up is definitely the way to end a lucid dream.

----------


## LD Java

i would be scared if i were u

----------


## Caradon

> I like "The Escape".  Interesting description of how it felt to accept your death.  
> 
> And laughing so hard you wake up is definitely the way to end a lucid dream.



Hi Robot. Thanks. yeah, that was an interesting dream. I've had a lot of jail dreams lately. I hope it's not a bad omen. 

Yeah, laughing is a good way to wake up. I've done that a couple of times. Too bad I didn't get a little more Lucid time first, though.





> i would be scared if i were u



Thanks for reading Java. Do you mean scared of the tornado's?

 Hmm, they can be scary sometimes. But I'm one of those weird people that enjoys a good scary dream. The scarier the better actually. If I get scared enough I will get Lucid for sure, and I'm not afraid once I get Lucid. And I've gotten pretty good at recognizing tornado's as dreamsigns. So I welcome those dreams. I will probably get more of them with the tornado season coming up.  Now real life torbnado's I'm scared of. I had a couple of near misses last year.  One touched down right near my house while I was taking a nap one day.  ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

I'm pretty tired so I'm not sure how well I'll be able to describe these dreams, but I got Lucid the last  two nights.

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/April/16/2009
Lucid Dream # 13 of 2009
Movie transition to Lucidity

This one took place about seven hours into sleep. It was a night of bad recall because of having my sleeping schedule disrupted. But I ended up remembering a Lucid at the end of the night anyway. It was the only dream I recalled.

The first thing I remember is walking down a road through the most beautiful mountain scene. Though, I know it's not real. I believe that I'm in a movie theater watching a digital 3D movie. The mountains have snow on them, and I'm just blown away by the beauty of the scene. And I'm so amazed that I'm so immersed in the movie, that It actually feels like I'm walking down the road. I try to get a sense of myself sitting in my chair in the theater, but I can hardly tell that I'm in a theater. I move along the road for some time, just gaping in wonder at the mountain scene. 

Scene shifts.  My next memory is that I'm in a house, and I'm fully aware I'm dreaming now. I can hear the voices of children upstairs. And I begin to make my way in that direction. I briefly think about trying to will the scene to change, but everything seems as solid and real as real life, so I just make my way up the stairs.

There is a kind of an eerie feel to the scene. I feel as if I'm in an end of the world    scenario. Once upstairs, I am in a room with two children. My memory is a little vague here, and I think my Lucidity level gets fairly low for a little bit. I remember some images on a TV about things that are going on in the world outside. Then I lay down to go to sleep. I remember that I was planning to go into a dream Lucid. But then I get up for some reason, to get something, I think. 

Then full Lucidity comes back to me. And I think to myself, why do I want to go to sleep in a dream. That's a waste of Lucid time. Now, the children have become dogs. One of them is my dog, and the other is my Moms. (That I watched all winter while she was in Mexico.) I look at my moms dog and see if I can will him to come to me with my thoughts alone. He does, He actually gets up and runs to me as fast as he can, and wagging his tail. I think that's pretty cool. Just then my alarm goes off.

I had set my alarm a half an hour early to get into work early too. I regret doing that now.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Friday/April/17/2009
Lucid Dream # 14 of 2009
Best dreamsign recognized
No reality check needed
Basic Lucid task completed

I woke up from this one after about an hour and a half of sleeping. That's all I slept last night, and I recalled  other dreams too. I had better recall in that hour and a half than I did in the seven hours of the night before. That's because I had a good nap in earlier in the afternoon. 

Going to skip over some of the beginng stuff. There was stuff about me having an apartment, and sharing it with some other college kids. In the dream, I'm a kid in college. And the apartment is like a dorm room or something. One thing leads to another, and eventually there is a group of us out on the street walking, doing I don't know what. It's outside the college, and there are lots of people around.

Somewhere along the line, I find this long wooden pole. It's a little longer than I am tall. And I'm about six three. The pole isn't very wide around. It actually reminds me of the pole in my closet for hanging coats on, only longer. I decide I'm going to use this to pole vault along. And I also think about how if I was in a dream, doing this could easily get me Lucid. 

I take a couple of running steps and vault off of this sloping grassy hill, trying to get as high as I can. Suddenly I'm airborne, and floating higher. Instantly Lucidity washes over me. 

I say to some my friends, "Hey, this is a dream! Look at me, I'm flying!"
I kind of float along, not all that high in the air. It's like gravity is gone. I'm not even really trying to fly. I'm still carrying my long pole. One of the other guys has a long pole as well, and he decides to take a whack at me with it. It's kind of a playful friendly attack. He isn't really trying to cause me harm. Still floating, I use my pole like a staff, and easily block.  We have this little battle, and  I think it's cool how I can wield this staff like a pro. I know exactly how to spin it, and swing it just right, to block every strike that comes at me. It's kind of fun.

After a little bit of this I lose interest, and kind of drift away and land. There are many pretty college girls around, and I am unable to completely resist the urge to play with one a little. There is one standing on the side of the street, facing away from me. I walk up behind her, and slide my right hand around her waist. Then move it upwards, until I feel the pleasant softness of her breast beneath my hand. Then I nibble on the side of her neck just a little. Then I back off, not wanting to push my luck. I don't want to lose the dream, and this kind of thing always causes me to wake up.

I do something here, I can't remember what exactly. There is a slight gap in my memory. But then I'm on a street, and it feels as if  I've been in this dream for a while now, and I think it's pretty cool. Then I think, Hmm, what to do now. I now remember the Lucid task of the month. I didn't really set the intention to do the task before hand. But I remembered reading it, and thinking I would do it if I got the chance.  The one I think of, is to go diving. This is something I've wanted to do anyway.

I take a quick look around and I can see the ocean not far off. Did I just inadvertently summon the ocean? I don't know, but I don't remember seeing it before. I make my way there. I make my way there, and the water is rough. there are lots of waves crashing to shore. Wow, I think. This is those most realistic looking water. I can hardly wait to dive in. But suddenly the ocean waves are rushing at me fast. I'm hit by the water with force. And it's more like a rushing white water river now. I get completely submerged and I can't see a thing, because the water is all white and bubbly. I start to feel like I'm suffocating, but then remember I can breath water. I take a deep breath, and I can breath easy. I get water in my mouth and I'm amazed that it tastes as salty as the real ocean.

But then suddenly the raging torrent is gone, and I'm left sitting on dry ground. The rest of the ocean is just a few feet from me, and it's just a flat calm now. I walk up to it, and the water is clear. I dive back in, and swim beneath the surface. I take a deep breath through my nose, and I can actually feel the water burn the inside of my nose a little. I know that I don't have to feel that, and it goes away. 

I swim to the bottom. It isn't all that deep. the first thing I notice is brown leaves rolling across the ocean floor. It's kind of odd. But then I see these long, weird looking fish swimming near me. I try to touch one of them but they are just out of reach, and I can't get close enough.

But then I'm startled by the next thing I see. It's I big male lion walking along the bottom of the ocean floor! And it's coming towards me. After my initial surprise I think it's pretty cool. I swim up to it and start to pet it. The lion rolls over onto it's back, and I scratch it's belly. I then turn and go to find something else. I notice the lion is following me now. But then I wake. I think my alarm clock went off just then, I'm not sure though.

----------


## Caradon

Damn, Lucid four times in the last two nights but lost most of it because of some bad recall. I'm counting this one I had my nap, just because I'm pissed about losing so much.

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/April/19/2009
Lucid Dream # 15 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

I had woken up from a Lucid in my nap, and was excited about getting Lucid again. But I fell right back to sleep and entered another dream Lucid. It was like a continuation of the one I woke up from. There was somebody with me, and I was telling them about the dream I was just having. There was something about a big stadium, and I was doing tricks for a crowed. Going of big jumps doing acrobatic stunts. I was telling the person with me about this. and I was Lucid while telling them about it. 

Then I decide to show off. I say, "Watch this." I'm in a room, and there s a chair. I run towards the chair. I jump into the air, kick off the backrest of the chair, then tuck into a ball doing a slow but perfect back flip.  While spinning in the air, I think, ahh that feels good. Then I land perfectly on my feet, and wake up again. 

And I have hardly any recall of the Lucid I was having before that.

----------


## Caradon

Some crazy adventure stuff last night. But a lot of it's to confusing to record well. I've been having a lot of dreams about heights. lately, That's my mind trying to get me Lucid. 

The rope swing

The dream starts out with me running through some snowy wilderness landscape. I run into a polar bear. At first I'm afraid and run away. But the bear becomes friendly, then becomes a person that continues with me in the rest of the dream. There is something about a snow plow making roads through the wilderness. Then I end up on this rope that is swinging off the side of this cliff. The only reason for me to be on it, is to face my fear of heights. I'm ok for a Little bit, but then I look down and can see the rocks far below. I get very afraid and need to get off that rope. I need help from somebody that is on the cliff. The person helps to pull the rope to where I can climb off it. 

Then I'm in some house just hanging out. Some old lady has this big box of jelly beans, or some kind of similar candy. At first I don't want any. But I try one, and they taste so good that I eat bunch more. They had a very strong, sweet, fruit flavor.

Baltar and the savage mutant thing
A crazy adventure dream That I can't remember most of I remember some stuff about the idiot Baltar, from BSG. There is some kind of underground train system,a nd Baltar is trying to jump onto a train. Everyone has abandoned him on some planet, and he is trying to save himself.

Next thing I remember is a group of soldiers in dark uniforms escorting some people. It's an outdoor scene, The sun is hot and bright. One of the people being escorted morphs into some kind of mutant creature, like something from "Resident Evil."  It attacks everyone, ripping them to pieces. The is a very vivid image of a soldier practically torn in half, his insides spread out on the ground around him. He is squirming around, but he is Left to die there in the hot sun.

Girl Fragment
Just a fragment of me in a bed with some girl. We don't have sex before I wake up, but things were definitely going in that direction.

Some nap stuff

There is a park. Some people I know had designed and built this amusement park ride. It's like a ferris wheel. but you sit in these small cage like cars that spin around, twirling you upside down, as the whole thing rotates into the air. Standing on the ground looking up at this ride, I get extreme vertigo. And I know that I will never get on it.
Then there is something about a girl I'm with. And we are talking about Lucid Dreaming, and awareness exercises. Then there was some stuff where I think I was Lucid, but I'm not quite sure because I can't remember it very well. I remember walking around doing something, then waking up with the feeling that I new I was dreaming. I know I was at least partially Lucid if not fully.

Couldn't remember much more from my nap, even though I slept longer trying to get more dreams. But I didn't take anymore notes, and lost what little I did remember.



Oh, there was another dream I forgot to post. About being in a jungle and trying to trap some wild animal. I think it was a tiger. I remember having a poison blow dart and shootting somebody who was trying to imitate being the animal lol.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Damn, you're on a roll lately.  Any idea why you're getting such great dreams?  Are you trying anything new?

----------


## Caradon

> Damn, you're on a roll lately. Any idea why you're getting such great dreams? Are you trying anything new?



Thanks Robot_Butler. Well, I'm still just using the same time tested awareness techniques that I've always used. I've just been more motivated, and working a lot harder at it lately. I messed up my dreaming at the beginning of the year, and I've been slow to get things going again. I'm going to have to try and make up for lost time.  :smiley:  We'll see.

----------


## Caradon

lots of really vivid recall last night. About four hours of sleep, and a two hour nap when I got home.

Brief moment of Lucidity

I'm talking on the phone to an old friend. He asks me for my phone number. I can't remember the number for this phone, but I know I have it written down in my wallet.
I get out my wallet and start digging through it. I look at my drivers license. I see that it has a different name on it. It says my name is Ashwood or something similar. I can't remember the last name it said. I tell my friend on the phone what my new name is. Then I have this weird thought. I think it's funny that I'm completely accepting the fact that I have a different name, without becoming Lucid. Then I look at my watch. I don't think I was really intending to do an RC. But the face of my watch looks like it's filled with sand or something. When I see this I think That I'm probably dreaming. I turn my watch away and back again. Now there is no sand, it looks normal. I now know I'm dreaming, and think, Yay I'm Lucid again. But then the dream slips away and I wake.  :Sad:  
I think I woke because I had just fallen asleep after getting up to use the bathroom. And I just wasn't into the dream deep enough yet. But then I WILD for a second. I slip back into a dream fully Lucid, but I come out of it right away again.


Dinosaur park and more REAL D

I'm in another country. Mexico, I think. I have to get on a bus to go to some town. I catch the bus, it's very crowded. I'm scrunched up on in the front. The bus driver asks me if I know where the place is that I'm going. I tell him that I don't. I then wonder if he will take me to the right place, or just drop me off somewhere and tell me that I'm in the right town. 

We drive past this big park, with dinosaur statues that are life sized. They are kind of scary looking. there are people in the park. people pull on these cords hanging off the statues, and it makes the dinosaur roar very loudly.  I see this pod thing on the ground. It looks like the pods from the Aliens movies. I watch as the pod flowers open. Then an almond shaped seed shoots out of it, landing some distance away. This seed opens like the other pod just did, then shoots out another smaller seed.  This seed lands, then opens and shoots out a bunch of smaller seeds that scatter on the ground all around it.
These smaller seeds all grow into these little furry creatures that attack and try to eat each other.

Next thing I remember, I'm in a movie theater with my brother. We are going to see some digital 3D movie. My brother goes to the concession stand. And I go find a place to sit. I sit down in a chair, and the movie has already started. The movie is a  computer generated cartoon, and the 3D effect has me sitting in the middle of the scene. I'm like, "whoa" I'm sitting in my theater chair, but I'm in the middle of this cartoon looking office room. It's kind of a boring place, there are people sitting at office desks typing on computers and stuff. I look all around me and everything I see is the movie. I can't even tell I'm in a movie theater. This guy walks up to me, and sits in the chair right next to me. He is all catoon looking and I realize that he is a movie character. I'm thinking wholly crap, this is the most realistic 3D movie yet! Where is my brother anyway, He has to see this! I see my brother come walking into the room, he has the big plastic 3D glasses on, and is carrying a tub of popcorn. I wake up. 

Too bad, this so could have turned Lucid if I had gotten into the movie a little more.

I had a lot more dreams. In one I was viewing a beautiful sunset sky. In another I was using telekinesis. I don't have time to record everything.

----------


## Caradon

More vivid recall last night, didn't sleep very much, about three hours maybe. Another two hour nap. Unfortunately I don't have time to properly record anything. So a brief description.

A scary action packed adventure dream about being in a jungle with a small group of people. We get attacked by some jungle tribe people. We are hugely outnumbered, and just fighting to survive. There is lots of killing with swords and arrows. Before the end I find a place to hide. I'm very afraid. I had stabbed and hacked up some people with my sword in self defense. It was so horrifyingly realistic that I was just as afraid of having to kill anyone else, as I was of getting killed myself. So I try to hide to avoid it altogether.

Some pretty good recall in my nap too. Not much to describe though. just some weird stuff about being in a creepy rickety old house. With spiderwebs everywhere. And it's raining outside. The house seemed like it should have been a scary place, but I found it oddly comforting and relaxing.

----------


## Robot_Butler

That reminds me of the time I parked a rental car near this waterfall in Costa Rica.  There was this little old man with a machete who wanted me to pay him to watch my car.  I imagined what he would have to do with that machete if some Ticos decided they really wanted my car.  I decided I would rather pay him *to promise to do abosulutely nothing* if someone wanted to steal the car.  I imagined coming back after a swim and finding this nice old man full of bullet holes, and the car smeared with gore from the 12 year old kids he hacked to death with his machete.  "Dude, I've got insurance."

----------


## Caradon

> That reminds me of the time I parked a rental car near this waterfall in Costa Rica. There was this little old man with a machete who wanted me to pay him to watch my car. I imagined what he would have to do with that machete if some Ticos decided they really wanted my car. I decided I would rather pay him *to promise to do abosulutely nothing* if someone wanted to steal the car. I imagined coming back after a swim and finding this nice old man full of bullet holes, and the car smeared with gore from the 12 year old kids he hacked to death with his machete. "Dude, I've got insurance."



Funny. Yeah, that sounds like it could have been messy. Maybe he was thinking that if he just hung out there with his machete nobody would mess with your car. I've had the window samshed out of my car before. Not cool. The door wasn't even locked. And there wasn't anything to steal either.

----------


## Caradon

This one took place somewhere around two and a half hours into sleep, and after hitting snooze a couple of times.

A Lucid Dream
Wednesday/April/29/2009
Lucid Dream # 16 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown


It starts out that I'm in a buffet restaurant with my family. I don't remember all the details of the beginning that well, But I wasn't finished eating and the rest of my family was getting up to leave. Somebody tried to take my plate of food and make me go with them. I got really pissed off and threw the plate across the restaurant. As most of my family walked out the front door, I turned back to the buffet line. I notice that my brother has come back to try and get me to leave. But now I'm so pissed off that I go kind of crazy. I can't remember everything I did here, but I know that I became increasingly obnoxious, and was making a huge scene. I didn't care at all what anyone thought. I believe that this somehow led to my Lucidity. 

There is a gap here in my memory. I don't remember leaving the restaurant and going into a grocery store with my brother. But the next thing I remember is that we had just entered a grocery store. And I'm now Fully Lucid.

The first thing I notice is that there are hardly any people. This makes me think of a thread I read at DV. Even though I know it's not true the the person was saying that they didn't think the mind could create large crowds very well. After looking around a bit, I see that there are a few people cleaning up. And I see a guy with a mop bucket too. I guess the place is getting ready to close, that's why it's so empty. 

The place looks similar to a Rainbow Foods near me. I'm standing in what would be the produce section in real life. But instead of vegetables there is a long, glass, case like counter. A lot like something you would see at a jewelry store. The glass counter runs the length of this side of the store. Locked inside are fancy white bread rolls, with a white powder on them. My brother has walked off a little ways, doing something, I don't know what.

I still have this crazy rage feeling lingering over from the previous part of the dream. On a whim, I leap up onto the glass case counter, and shout really loudly. "WTF does a person have to do to get some rolls around here!" I get down on my hands and knees and start punching the glass, trying to smash it. It doesn't break though. I begin crawling along the top of the counter, continuing to punch the glass.

I see a man standing by the counter holding a plate of food. (Must still have a bit of restaurant theme going in my head.) On his plate, is a cupcake with white frosting. still crawling, I'm right next to him now. "Give me a bite of that"! I demand. I shove my face onto his plate, taking a huge bite out of the cupcake, and leaving the rest of it smashed into crumbs. I can tell that I have frosting smeared all over my face, I can feel it.

I crawl along the counter some more. I now see this girl with long dark hair. She is wearing a dark leather like jacket, and blue jeans. She is standing up, but kind of bent over the counter leaning on it. She has her eyes closed like she is sleeping. I crawl up to her, lean in and kiss her on the lips. The frosting on my face gets on her lips too, and I can taste the sweetness as I kiss her. She opens her eyes, and I say. " Hey there sweet lips." I notice my brother standing right next to us now. I say to him." She has really sweet lips. You should kiss her and find out." I notice that the girl has started laughing. I guess she thinks my dumb joke is funny.  Just then my alarm goes off. 

Annoying, this dream really felt like it could have lasted a lot longer. I wasn't even worried about waking up from kissing the girl.

----------


## Caradon

This one took place about three and a half hours into sleep.

A Lucid Dream
Thursday/April/30/2009
Lucid Dream # 17 of 2009
Watch dreamsign recognized
Reality check induced Luidity
Basic Lucid task completed

There was a lot of weird stuff that eventually led up to me being in this house with some family that I don't know in real life. I was helping them to cook a big meal. I didn't really know what to do to help, though. And I felt more like I was getting in the way than helping. At some point I randomly look at my watch, not really intending to RC. But when I look at it all the numbers are messed up. They are half formed and changing very chaotically. The teenage boy of the family is sitting near by. I say, "Hey look at my watch, that's so weird. It's like it could look in a dream." But I honestly  thought it was just doing that because the battery was dying. But I decide to do another RC to make sure. I pinch my nose closed and I can breath through it easily.

"Hey, this is a dream." I say to the boy. The dream is so real that it seems kind of strange to believe it's a dream just because I can breath through a pinched nose.  But I accept the truth of it anyway. The boy and I are near the top of a stairway. I leap off the top of the stairs, easily missing them all, and landing softly on the ground floor.

I walk down a hall and into the kitchen, where the mother is still preparing food. I tell her that we are dreaming an d she believes me. there is a little bit of stuff here that I don't remember very well. I was talking to the mom a little bit, and then we were getting ready to go outside and find something fun to do. Just before we go outside I say to her, " I have not decided what I'm going to do with you people yet." As I say that I realize it may sound kind of sinister. But I have no harmful intentions towards these people. I feel like they are friends, and I just meant that I wanted to involve them in whatever I do in this dream.

"Oh, I know. Lets do the DV Lucid task of the month!" I walk outside into the yard, and the mother follows me. I somehow know there is a garden out there without even consciously trying to summon one. I find the garden right away. The first thing I see is something that looks like yellow Dandelions. I pick one and hold it out to the mother. "A flower for you." She takes it. Confident that I completed the task, I'm still not quite satisfied, though. Technically a Dandelion is not a flower, it's a weed. 

So, I look around some more, and I find what looks similar to Tulips, I think. ( I don't really know my flowers well.) Only they have long stalks. They stand about  waist high. The pedals are bright yellow. "Perfect!" 

Just then the womans daughter comes walking up a trail, and into the yard. We are on kind of a hill. The daughter is more my age, and I decide that I will give her the flower.
So I pick one of the tall tulip looking things. Hand it to the daughter and say, " A flower for you." She takes it, and at the same time ends up dropping some stuff she was carrying. It looks like she had a bunch of rolled up posters or something, I don't know. 

"Cool, I just completed the Lucid task." I say to her. "Do you know what that means?" "Yeah, we are dreaming." She says. I start to help her pick up the things she dropped, and then remembered it's pointless to do that in a dream. And I say so. 
The daughter tells me that she knows, that's why she didn't pick them up. 

I then, notice a white garage, and leap up onto the roof. Intending to do some fun acrobatics off it. But once I get up there I'm struck by the view. We are up on a hill like I said before, but from my vantage point on the roof, I can really see the surrounding area. A little ways off in the distance is a large body of water. Like a very big lake. Along much of the shore is a thick green forest. There is a yacht on the lake. And there are a couple of white birds that look like seagulls flying across the surface of the water. It's a very beautiful scene, and I just stand there enjoying the sight for a few moments before I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

This one took place about an hour and a half into my nap.

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/May/3/2009
Lucid Dream # 18 of 2009
Random reality check induced Lucidity

I'm in a garage working on my car.(Odd, I know nothing about car mechanics.) I have the garage door open, and I'm laying under the car doing stuff. I'm messing with the suspension. I guess I think that there is an adjustment to make my car look like it's jacked up. Like some kind of hot rod. I'm trying to do that. Plus I'm just enjoying the day. It's a perfectly beautiful day. (just like in real life.) And it feels pleasant just to be out  here with the garage door open.

I get out from under the car, then randomly do a nose RC. Lucid instantly, but slightly confused because I don't remember falling asleep lol. I end up running through the garage door that goes into the house. Then out the front door of the house. I'm now in the front yard of the townhouses that I so often dream about. I notice that I'm carrying my watch in my hand. 

(That's interesting. I've been doing a lot of carrying my watch around in my hand in real life, in order to be more consciously aware of it. In an attempt to help me dream of it more often.) 

I try to put the watch back on my wrist but I have trouble with connecting the band properly. I think about dropping it but I don't want to. My watch is important to me. I try to hurry up and get it on right. But it's taking too long so I end up just shoving it into my pocket. 

I then run across the yard leap up onto the roof of a parked car on the side of the road. Jump off the car, and fly up and over the house across the street. I rise higher and higher. I see a car driving down the road. I attempt to grab the car with telekinesis. But I can't quite get locked onto it. My attempt does cause some odd visual distortion though. The car does seem to get a little closer to me, but it's more like I pulled that entire part of the scene closer to me, rather than just the car. I don't really like it so I give that up.

I fly back over in the direction of the town houses. I'm way higher than the roof. I look down at the balconies, (That are not there in real life.) and can see a little bit of movement through some of the sliding doors. I'm curious about the people inside, and think for a moment about landing on one of the balconies, and messing with the DC's inside.

As I begin to descend to the building, though. I gust of wind kicks up, pulling me higher into the sky. I don't fight it, because I enjoy it. I get pulled so high that the building starts to look pretty small down below. Then I slowly descend again. I fly over the roof of the townhouse, so that I'm over the back yard now. 

I see some really tall trees. They stand a lot taller than the roof of the town house.
One in particular catches my attention. It looks like a birch tree. It has a few branching trunks shooting straight upwards, but not any leafy branches. Almost as if it was dead.

I decide to land on the very topmost part of the tree. As I fly up to it, I take note of it's amazing detail. I can see dark knots, and places where the birch bark is peeling, torn, or gouged. As I land on it, even feels like real wood to the touch. I balance on the very top. It's like I'm on a tall pole. 

I look down to the ground, and I see a group of girls about to enter a door on the town house. I decide to mess with these DC's. I stick one foot out, and wobble all around while windmilling my arms at the same time. I then start shouting. " Help! I'm going to fall!" I keep shouting and acting like I'm all off balance. But I don't get much reaction. A couple of them look my way, but that's about it. So I let myself tip over, and I fall head first to the ground. I land on my hands and handspring to my feet. Then follow the girls into the building.

It's like an apartment building inside, and I follow them up a staircase. I check out some of their bodies as they walk ahead of me. And I debate with myself about trying anything sexual with them. I decide I want to try a dream control experiment. I'm going to see if I can get any of them to take there cloths off, just from my intention to have them do so. Without using TK or any other means to control them. I follow them into their apartment. As we enter one of the girls pulls off her shirt. She has no bra so shes completely topless now. I think, cool it's working. But then she just goes and sits down in a chair. All the others are just doing various things around the apartment. 

I feel like being obnoxious. So I say. " Why don't we all get naked and   ::hump:: !" 

I look from DC to DC. then I wake.

----------


## Caradon

This one took place about four and a half hours into sleep. And after one ten minute WBTB.

A Lucid Dream
Monday/May/11/2009
Lucid Dream # 19 of 2009
Random reality check induced Lucidity

I can't remember what was going on before I became Lucid. But I know that there was some other people involved. But then I'm alone walking along some wilderness trail when I randomly reach up and pinch my nose to RC. I can breath, but it's like through boogers again. I try to pinch my nose harder, but I can still breath. I bit confused, I'm like could it really be a dream? I look at my watch and I have a hard time seeing any numbers. Ah, this has happened in dreams before. I now suspect that I probably am dreaming. I try harder to see the numbers so that I can look away and look back again, to see if they change. But then I only see one small number in the upper left corner of the watch face. The rest is blank. I'm pretty sure the number was 12.

No need to look away and look back. I have to be dreaming! There is a small body of water to my left. It's kind of muddy looking. The edge of the shore is raised a few feet higher than the water. Not even actually 100&#37; sure I'm dreaming yet. I take a running leap off the shore, and out over the water. (I had just decided to believe what my watch was telling me.) For a moment I'm a little worried it will turn out to not be a dream. And I will fall in and feel pretty stupid. But I easily catch myself in the air with my mind before I can fall, and begin flying across the surface of the water. Ahh, that moment felt so good.

I land back on the trail I was just on, and begin a fast walk down it. My vision is a little foggy.  For a moment I think maybe my glasses are fogged up. But then my vision clears up, and I can see low laying fog through the forest. I realize that my thoughts  had just summoned the forest fog. And that reminds me that I want to practice conscious summoning. I want to summon a dragon. The first type of dragon that I think of, is one of the blue dragons of Kryn. So I visualize the dragon, and imagine that it will come flying over the tree line any moment. I look around, yet I still see no dragon.

I leap and climb to the top of some rocks ahead of me. And down the other side is a steep cliff leading down to a beautiful valley. With a gentle stream at the bottom. A little ways below me is a cement wall. It's about the size of a roadside billboard. I leap off the rock I'm standing on, and land on the cement wall. I look up to the tree line again, hoping to see my dragon come flying over the trees. I know if I just think of it the right way, the dragon will appear. I stand there on the wall for a few moments trying to figure out the right way to think of the dragon.

I then look down the face of the cliff, and dive off head first. I fall, and fall, until I near the stream at the bottom. Then swoop parallel to the water and fly along the valley bottom. There is fairly short a tunnel in the side of a cliff ahead. I fly in and through it.
I come out the other side, and there are some people with a group of kids. It's my boss from work, and also V, A lady I work with.

I land and tell them it's a dream. I know I shouldn't waste my time, but I think it would be really cool to get my boss Lucid in one of my dreams. I explain the whole watch thing to him, and tell him to look at his watch. He says, "Mine just says the time." Then V says, " My watch is seven minutes fast." Then they start to walk away. I can tell that they don't believe me. As I watch them start walking away, I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

The back problems I was having caused me to lose focus a little. And recall is starting to slip as a result. But it does seem to be getting better.(My back that is.) My subconscious helps to create the right dreams for me to get Lucid in. But it seems to like creating waking events that distract me from focusing on my dreams. Because every time I start to get things going good, something always comes up. It's always been that way.

Sledding
I have a very vague memory of being at some sledding hill. I remember skiing on my feet down some really steep slope. And I remember they that it felt.

Washing dishes
I have a sink full of dishes and I'm trying to wash them. But there is always more in the sink. 

Getting married
I'm engaged to be married. I remember just sitting there thinking about how strange it is that I'm getting married. The concept of it seemed pretty foreign. ( And it really is. I think I was close to doing an RC.)


No recall in my nap. I don't think I even slept much. Just kind of dozed in and out a little bit.

----------


## Caradon

I slept two and a half hours last night. The last half hour was hitting snooze. I got Lucid during the third snooze time. probably one of the weirdest lucids I can remember having too. But I lost Lucidity during the last part. 


A Lucid Dream 
Friday/May/15/2009
Lucid Dream # 20 of 2009
Lucidity trigger unknown

I'm already Lucid in my first memory of this dream. I had just entered a bedroom with two women. And I want to convince them that it's a dream.  I look around the room and the lighting is weird. Like the light bulbs are colored. I think about a thread at DV about lighting in dreams. And as I think about it the odd colors of the lighting become more pronounced. I mention the dram lighting to the women in the room with me.

There is a girl sitting on the bed. I can see her hands, and her fingers look weird. they are short and stubby. And they keep changing in number. I tell her to look at her hands, because they are an obvious dreamsign.  She holds up her hands in front of her face. Now her fingers look like big stars. like the shape of star shaped cookies. But they  are thick. At some point around here the other DC in the room is just gone.

The girl looks at her star shaped finger hands and giggles. Then she turns her hand palm facing me. Her hand seems really thin and stretchy now. I put the palm of my hand up against hers Then she transforms into this kind of liquid blob like mass and slithers off the side of the bed, and squeezes underneath it.  The bed is too low to the ground for a normal body to fit under. 

I think, that she is trying to run away from me and I say, "Hey, I can do that too." I don't know how I did it, But I just know I can do the same thing she just did. Without even thinking about it a transform into a liquid blob mass and slide under the bed after her.

I end up following her out from under the bed and into the hall. We meet up with some other people of her family that are also blob type masses. we are all different colors and really stretchy. I begin to lose Lucidity as we get into this family stretchy blob wrestling match. We are all twisting and stretching around each other until we eventually become one big multicolored blob mass. And my alarm goes off. And I wake up thinking wtf was that. Lol.

----------


## Caradon

.

----------


## Caradon

Well I have not hardly slept all week. But I slept all the way through last night. got ten hours in. Recall wasn't that great though. But I remembered couple of interesting dreams. 

Yesterdays WILD attempt

I enter a scene Lucid.  I'm at a grocery store pharmacy. I see a man standing at a desk. And then a heavy set woman with long black hair, and wearing a black dress, comes walking around a corner towards me. 

I slide out of it, but then reenter the grocery store. I'm now looking at vegetables in the produce area. They are kind of weird, and I take note of that before sliding out of it again. Satisfied that I at least WILDed a little bit, I roll over and gave up. Because I see that I only have a half hour before I have to get up. Didn't get anything when I came home. Probably just passed out. Maybe in todays nap.

----------


## Caradon

Not much for WILDing into my nap. 

I get a random voice say, " Sorry about that." Then I I get a brief HI image of a roll of toilet paper. Then I get quick glimpse of some woman with brown hair walking towards me. That's all I remember before falling asleep. But I got woken up right away and was unable to get relaxed again.

----------


## Caradon

Tornado
More helpful DC's

I decided to post this one here because it's kind of significant to me.

The first thing I remember is being outside on a road. I may have been driving at first, I'm not sure. The sky is full of dark clouds, and I see a tornado form and touch down not too far off. I watch as it begins to sweep back and forth, obliterating everything in it's path. Somebody near by me tells me that the tornado is not real, and walks off unconcerned.

Not quite catching on to what the DC  meant, I look back at the tornado with the idea that it may not be real. As I do so, the thing starts to take on a fake computer generated look. And I think, the DC may be right. But then it goes back to looking very real. The tornado has a wide base, then begins to narrow out as it reaches to the sky. It continues it's sweeping destructive path. But it is now moving quickly in my direction. I become very frightened. It's almost on top of me and I have nowhere to run. Seeing a telephone pole, I lay down on my stomach and wrap my arms around it the pole. Holding on for dear life. As I do this, I thing of all the tornado destruction videos I've seen, and I know that this will likely not help me at all. But there really isn't anything else I can do.

As I believe the tornado is sweeping over me, I have my head down, but I can tell that there is a lot of chaos all around me. Things being torn apart and what not. Then suddenly it's over. There is another DC near by me. He points to a group of trees and says, " Look at those trees, isn't that strange?" I look to where he is pointing. all the trees are glowing with an inner orange light. It almost looks as if they are glowing with some kind of radiation to me.

I say to the DC. " Maybe the trees look like that because we are dreaming." I then reach up and pinch my nose. I can't breath through it very well, but it does not feel quite right to me. Then for a second I'm 90% sure this is a dream, and I'm about to try another RC. But then I'm distracted by something else that takes my attention. I can't even remember what it was, or anything else after this point. But I know there was a little bit more to the dream.

I had a DC in another recent dream, try to get me to suffocate myself by pinching my nose closed and holding my mouth shut. I think, maybe he was trying to help me become Lucid too. But I got scared and went psycho on the guy instead.

----------


## Caradon

Todays wake initiated Lucidity
I enter a work scene Lucid. The scene kind of just fades in, and I stand there looking around. I remember to try and hold  myself in the scene by trying to stay aware of as many different details as possible. (I've had some success with doing that.) It works for a little while. Several times I'm able to pull myself back in to it as it starts to slip away. But I still lose it in t he end. 

Recognizing mountains
Last night I was in a dream driving my car. I come over the top of a hill. I have a great view of the area. I can see mountains in the distance. Some of them are snow capped peaks. Right away I realize that I should not be seeing mountains where I live,
and I think that this could be a dream. I remember reaching up and pinching my nose. But I didn't get Lucid. I don't really remember how it felt when I did it, so I'm not sure if it completely failed or not. 

In my nap today I dreamed of of being at a public pool with a high dive. I was all excited to dive off it, but I never did end up getting to it.

----------


## Caradon

Wrecked
I'm in a crowed of people, at a concert or something. I want to leave for some reason. Somebody is blocking my way and won't move. I get pissed and shove them really hard, practically knocking them over. Outside there is a car waiting for me. It' my mom, I get in. We are driving down a road, it's snowing, and it's night. It's hard to see, my mom is driving too fast. I tell her to be careful, she's not listening. We hit something, car flips over, back end over front. For a moment I'm in the car upside down. Then I'm outside the car, must have gotten thrown. I watch as the car rolls several more times, then stops right side up. I run to the car, checking to see if my mom is ok. She is holding her neck as if it hurts, but otherwise looks fine. I get in and she asks me if I'm alright. I tell her I am, but the back of my left leg hurts some. (It really did in the dream.) I start telling her that I don't understand how I could have been in the car one moment, and then suddenly outside the car. wake up.

Shark!
I'm in a large pool swimming. I come across a little red and white boat submerged in the water. I think It will be fun to play with it if I can get it to the surface, and floating right. I mess with the boat for some time, when I see a long dark shape pass below. Crap, it's a shark. I manage to climb up onto a nearby dock type thing that is extending from a house.  The pool is no longer a pool, but the ocean. I see an animal swimming in the water. I yell at it to get out of the water. Why I expect an animal to listen to me I don't know. It doesn't anyway, tt keeps swimming. I'm expecting the huge jaws of a giant shark to swallow the animal at any moment. But it never does. I look down into the water, but I don't see anymore  dark shapes. 

Things change, the ocean waves begin to rise higher and higher. I think it's the end of the world and I'm about to be washed away buy the ocean. I go into the house behind me. I find my cell phone. I want to call someone and tell them goodbye, I'm about to die. Outside I see a tidal wave rising over head. Then suddenly the ocean is calm again, but the house is half underwater. I wonder why the water is not getting in the house. Wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Wrecked again
I'm in the middle of a race, driving a race car on a track. I'm in the lead I guess,  there is no one in front of me. Until suddenly there is a group of racing cars of cars coming right at me, head on. I try to swerve to the side but it's too late. My perspective shifts outside the car, and I watch as two groups of racing cars collide. I end up sitting on a high wall just above the crash. Cars a rolling, flipping, piling up. A mountain of twisted metal. I have to duck and dodge as flying car parts threaten to crush me. Eventually all is calm, the crash is over. Emergency vehicles are rushing to the scene. I find a stairway leading down off the wall. Wake up. 

Woke up with some nap recall, then fell back to sleep before I could take notes and forgot what it was.   I had some other crazy nap dreams I just could not bring back.
I remember aliens, metal catwalks, guns, and water. And some other weird stuff about being in a video game or something.

----------


## Caradon

Alien orbs fragment
There are these aliens that are glowing blue spheres of light. I'm collecting them, they don't seem to be able to move on their own. They need to be put into this chamber to survive. The chamber is like a giant oven, and the aliens need the intense heat. I ask one of them if they are sure they want to be put inside there. I don't remember if the light spoke exactly but somehow it communicated to me that it did want to be put inside heat room. I start carrying them in one by one. there are shelves along the walls and line up the balls of light along the shelves. The door nearly closes trapping me inside to be cooked. I manage to get out and wake. 

Random reality check fragment. 
I'm at work and try to do a random nose-pinch RC. When I pinch my nose it starts bleeding. Blood starts pouring out of my nose like a faucet, getting everywhere.

Meeting Oneironaut fragment 
I'm at the Dream Views meet up and I see Oneironaut. I recognize him from the videos I recently watched of him playing the guitar. O is doing something and distracted. I don't remember what it was exactly. I walk up to him and it takes me a minute to get his attention. "Hey, Oneironaut" I say, " It's me, Caradon."  "Wassup man he says" That's all I remember. That one actually came back to me when I was at work today.

Trip to the moon fragment 
I'm preparing to go on a week long vacation to the moon. I'm going to go on the space shuttle. I'm both excited, and a little bit afraid. I think about how cool it's going to be to call people and tell them I'm on the moon.

Grocery store fragment 
I'm at the grocery store trying to pick out some vegetables for a salad. All the vegetables are either half rotten, or are riddled with worm holes. 

Shopping center fragment 
I'm at a store looking at HD TV's. The TV's are displaying beautiful HD nature images. There are these to salesmen. Even though they are not speaking, I somehow know that they are talking about me through use of telepathy. This makes me uncomfortable and I walk away. 

Skiing fragment 
Walking to the top of a snowy hill, I plan to ski down once getting to the top.

----------


## Caradon

I'm having some of the worst recall right now than I've had in a long time. Last night was worse than the night before.

Talking to someone one about going off jumps on my dirt bike. then riding a four wheeler on some trail. Then eating a sandwich at a picnic table. A school bus full of loud kids pulling up. Then trying to use a disgusting outhouse before waking up.

Another dream that I can remember even less of. 

Almost some nap recall. Some possible Lucidity, or at least thinking about Lucid Dreaming in my dream.

----------


## Caradon

A lot of recall last night. Don't have much time, I just want to get a little bit down quickly. 

*Lucid Moment

*I become Lucid spontaneously. At the time I believe that I had just WILDed into the scene, but now I'm not so sure. I just stand there looking around waiting to wake up, like I always do from WILDs. I must have woken up because that's all I remember about it.

*Weird reality check moment

*I'm at some kind of a meeting. There is a woman at the front of the room speaking. The woman suddenly says something weird, like. " A welcome to our newest dreamer." Then I think, I wonder if I'm the dreamer she is referring to. I should do reality check and see. As I reach up to pinch my nose closed I think that it will be really strange if this turns out to be a dream. I pinch my nose and I can breath.  what? I really am dreaming? But then I lose the dream, waking up in the middle of the RC. 

*The Party

*I'm at a party. Somebody I know in real life has gotten really sick form smoking something she shouldn't have. I check up on her to see if she is ok. Some random person says to me "Nice outfit." I look down at myself and I'm wearing my winter jacket. There is mustard smeared all over the front of my jacket. Then I notice it's all over the front of my pants too. I look at my shoes and somebody had squirted ketchup and mustard all over my shoe laces. Then somebody points at my jacket pockets. I look and all of my pockets are stuffed and over flowing with candy bars and jars of stuff. I'm like WTF is going on. 

*Biking

*There was some fun bike riding stuff down steep paved trails. A sharp turn at the bottom of one,  especially hard to navigate because of the sand cover the pavement. I slide all around but I make it. Dream eventually becomes a roller blade race through a building. Down stairs and everything.
Somehow events of this dream lead to me being with a group armed and masked robbers that have taken over a shopping center. I'm one of them, but not one of them at the same time. It's more like I'm pretending to go along with them and trying to make sure nobody ends up getting killed. 

*Stupid DC

*I watch a guy working on this car. It takes him forever to get the thing running. Once he finally gets the thing going, he starts driving down this nearly pitch black road, because it's night. I'm wondering why the heck he isn't turning his lights on. Since the lights are not on he can't see where he is going. He drives off the road and crashes into a tree, totaling the car. 
I'm think what the hell is wrong with that idiot. After putting all that work into getting the car going, he just drives it off the road into a tree!

*Country home

*A fascinating dream about living in the wilderness in a little house with my Dad. Only my dream Dad isn't somebody I ever knew in real life. There was some adventure to it, no time to record it.

*Texas killers

*Watching a story about two guysgoing on a killing spree across Texas.  Influenced by a movie I have to watch, that I have not watched yet. I've only seen the Trailer. 

There was another dream about trying to fall asleep. I look at my watch to check how much time I have before I have to get up for work. Nothing really abnormal about my watch to alert me that I'm dreaming.

----------


## Caradon

Four wheeling family
I'm out walking on some woodsy trail. I hear the sound of four wheelers. I move off the trail to get out of their way. I don't see them, so I keep walking. I finally come across what is like a big family get together in the woods. Some of them are racing around on four wheelers, others are just hanging out doing what ever it is people do at these things. Having a picnic I guess. I feel like they will not want me intruding on their party. But when a bunch of them all group together for a picture, they motion for me to be in the picture with them. 

Lottery
I have the cursed lottery numbers from the show Lost. Some super natural presence has randomly picked them for me. I know I'm going to win now, and along with the money acquire the cures. I'll take the money and the cures with it, I don't care.

Journals
I'm reading some online journal. The dream is about someone battling some giant monster. 

Nap
Can't hardly remember anything from my nap. I woke up once feeling like I had just been Lucid, but couldn't recall what happened.

 There is some vague memory of sword fighting someone. And I know there was some stuff about working too.

----------


## Caradon

Defensive telekinesis 
Sunday/March/21/2010

I've been appointed by some unknown organization, to escort some man and his son. The boy is special, he has some kind of super ability. Another organization, possibly a branch of the government wants to capture him. It's my job to make sure they don't get him. I'm supposed to be bringing him to a safe place.

We stop at a grocery store type place for supplies. There are many people around. The boy does something to make me want to show off my own ability. I don't remember exactly what it was he did but I start showing off, using telekinesis to lift things off shelves and levitate them around. 

In the middle of my little TK demonstration I realize that a trap has been set up for us here. Agents in suits begin converging on us from every direction. I reach out with my mind, locking onto one of the nearest agents with TK and slam him into a wall several times, then release him. He stumbles around a little then falls over, unconscious or dead, I don't know which. 

Then I encircle the man, the boy, and myself within a TK force field. Instead of locking onto one particular thing and TKing it, like I normally do. I create a force of power that violently repels anything that comes near us. It works very well and we walk right through our assailants. One of the agents tries shooting me, but even bullets are easily repelled. 

We walk out of the building and  get into our car. I start it up and wake. I think I was a little bit Lucid during some of that. 


More super powers
Sunday/March/21/2010

A bunch of weird stuff leading up to me being in a house. A bunch of people attacking the house trying to capture me.  They are afraid of my abilities and want to lock me away somewhere. I'm too powerful to be captured. I exit the house at a run and all the nearest people coming at me are instantly slaughtered, just torn to pieces by an invisible force created by my mind. I'm a little shocked by the strength of it. My power seems to be growing with every use. I hardly need to even consciously direct it. My subconscious seems to have taken over, automatically reacting to my conscious need.


I run trying to get away as mobs of people are coming from everywhere trying to capture me. lots of blood and gore as everyone around me is torn to shreds. 
I break through the mobs. I  inadvertently run over this glowing symbol on the ground. Like a video game, the symbol takes away my powers. I'm now helpless. 

I find a place to hide underneath some kind of dock on the edge of a body of water. There is a cement platform under the dock and I lay there. My dog is there now too, not sure how she got there. After a moment my dog transforms to a human girl child and is my daughter. 


We are found, there is nothing I can do. Some people pull my daughter away from me, and I just start crying, knowing I'll never see her again. 

Reset Dream
Sunday/March/21/2010

Again I'm in a house and being attacked by people that want to kill me. there are some friends with me. We know the killers are coming and try to prepare for them.
It doesn't help, they come in with guns and shoot us all, dead. Annoyed about being killed I rewind the dream, wanting a do over. The dream literally rewinds like a video. When it stops, my friends and I wake up in a room in the house. We have memory from what had gone before. My friends look kind of hung over like, wear and tear from being killed I guess. I wake up before I can redo the scene  though. 

Also had a dream where I went back in time and and saw my Dad before he died. 

Last night some Lucidity I'm not counting, though I probably should. It was kind of weird so I'm not. I was Lucid in my nap today but I couldn't recall it. After some work at trying to bring it back I can remember stopping and doing a reality check. I'm pretty sure I was already Lucid when I did the RC. That's all I could recall though.

----------


## Caradon

No title
An odd dream where I'm telling somebody a story about when me and my brother stole a gorilla from a zoo. It was weird because it was like I was experiencing the event  at the same that I was describing it. 

Lucid Dreaming bong party
An old friend and I are sitting around smoking a bong and talking about Lucid Dreaming. Then we start walking around the house examining things and questioning reality, trying to induce a Lucid Dream.

----------


## Caradon

End of the world
A really long dream about the end of the world. Not really much to describe. Mostly just a lot of scavenging for food and supplies. I was worried about trying to survive through the up coming winter and was trying to collect enough food. This was one of those powerful dreams that you keep returning to after waking up.

Naked
I'm outside on a back street.  I'm sitting in a chair on the side of the road and I'm naked. I suddenly wonder what the heck I was thinking coming out here naked. I have to get back to the house. I get up and start walking. I'm not really concerned about being naked, I'm just afraid that I will get into trouble for it. There are plenty of people around too. I find one of those cardboard campaign signs in someones yard. I try using it to cover myself as I walk along, trying to be all cool and casual like. I have to alternate what side of myself I hold the sign on as I walk down the street, because of people being on different sides of the road. I keep hoping that with the sign there people will just think I'm wearing shorts and no shirt. 

It's a long walk. As far as I can tell people are not really paying any attention to me.
At one point a school bus full of kids comes down the road and I think I'm busted for sure. I can see that the bus driver is on the radio. It's a woman and I think that she is calling for the cops. 

I continue on and eventually I come to a dead end. Crap, what happened to my road. Now I'm not even sure where I am.  I'm trying to figure out which way to go when I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

TK Tornadoes
Friday/April/30/2010

I'm in a house, can't remembernow what was going on before this point. There was a storm going on outside. There are some people in the room with me. We are looking out a large window. 
We spot a tornado, then another and another. I'm not really afraid even though I'm not considering myself Lucid, the situation feels familiar. I'm getting used to these tornado dreams. I'm also a little aware that I created these tornadoes.  One tornado is getting real close, sweeping back and forth just across the street. It seems as if it is about to come at the house.  I then remember that I know telekinesis. I reach out with my mind locking onto the tornado. The tornado freezes. It is no longer moving, or spinning. The tornado then shrinks to the size of a couple of feet tall. I use TK to pull the frozen tornado towards the house. I pull it into the window, the glass breaks as I pull the tornado through it. I move the miniature tornado around the room for a few moments before waking up.

----------


## Caradon

-Playing hockey on roller blades. The puck is actually a small red ball. 

-I'm at Dairy Queen getting a coffee ice cream drink. They are selling scratch off games too. I decide to play one and I win something. But it is unclear as to how much the ticket is worth. I doubt it's anything substantial.

-I'm at a mall and stop at some weird fancy restaurant that is by reservation only. I guess I had reservations because I get in. I sit with some people I know and talk with them a little. 

-I'm in my Colorado apartment trying to sleep on the floor in front of the big window. I look out the window and see some big truck pull into the parking lot. There is writing on the side that says something weird. I don't really remember what it said, or even seeing it. I just remember thinking about it. 

-Something about reading a post in Marks journal.

----------


## Caradon

Some dream
At the house with an old friend. Friend tells me a story about a drunk guy and a bike. Don't remember much about that. Something about the drunk guy giving him a ride on the back of the bike. I want to go outside for some reason, to get something. The something I want to get is across the street, I don't remember what it is. I'm thinking more about the storm. There is a lot of lightning and I'm worried about being struck. I notice some really wispy clouds hanging very low. Fascinated by the clouds I step outside. The cloud forms a funnel and touches down to the ground. It looks kind of like a very narrow tornado, but it's not really a tornado. Just some spinning cloud. I walk right through it, then pass my arm back and forth through it. Then the funnel starts moving away and I watch it go. I wonder if it will end up forming into full fledged tornado.

Events change. Not show how. Back in the house there are many people. It's some kind of gang and I'm joining the gang. I have to be initiated in. The initiation ritual is that I have to be brutally whipped. My bare back is being whipped, the skin id being torn from my back. I stead of freaking out, I decide to freak them out. I start laughing maniacally and pretend to be really enjoying the beating." More, more!" I cry. In truth it doesn't hurt at all, and I'm having fun playing the part of the psycho. 

Somehow this scene alters. It's no longer a gang scene. Now I'm in ancient Rome, and I'm a slave.(Spartacus influence here.) There is a female slave I'm having a relationship with. I have strong feelings for this girl. I end up having to watch as the man who owns us abuses her. I nearly attack him, but then hold back, understanding the dire and futile situation. Fuming inside, I decide to bide my time and plot a brutal revenge.

----------


## Caradon

Green stuff
There is a truck with an open flat trailer. The driver is on the back of the trailer as the truck goes down the road. He is trying to keep the precious cargo from falling off the truck. The man seems very desperate and begins pleading for help. The contents of the cargo are in sacks and beginning to tip dangerously. Apparently the sacks contain two kinds of material. I hear the driving saying that he should have never been carrying the two things together. 

It's too late. A couple of the sacks fall from the truck. The sacks break open and the contents mix together. There is some kind of chemical reaction and this green blob thing begins to grow and grow.

I'm now in a weird  spot. It's like inside a house, on a landing of a stairwell, between floors. The green blob stuff is growing fast and filling the stairwell, both form above, and below. I back into a corner as I fear  the stuff will fill every space, and I will be suffocated by it. But just before I get buried beneath the stuff, it stops expanding.

Relieved, I find a way to climb up the wall and out of the predicament. Then there is some stuff about telling someone about what had just happened.

Fragment
Some barely recalled stuff about walking outside, possibly to a restaurant. There is some group of people.

Earlier
A bunch of intense action stuff that slipped away as soon as I woke up. It was right there but couldn't quite bring it back.

 Lack of naps for a few days making it that much more difficult to remember anything. Got a pretty short nap in today before being awoken by some extremely inconsiderate people. Maybe I'll get more recall tonight. Not planning to sleep in though. It's so nice out, I'm going out to the park for a long walk with the rising sun.

----------

